# The Four Lands - The Great North



## J. Alexander (Oct 20, 2006)

Gentlemen, here is the link for this campaign set in "The Four Lands" I hope to have lots of fun and enjoyment DMing for you guys.  The characters so far are very indepth and I have enjoyed reading about them. So far I have been very impressed given the fact that given the criteria and freedom, decent solid characters were developed, each strong in their own right but alas with handicapps. 

Before we get started some hints on my style of a dungeon masterting...I really enjoy and become motivated when the characters interact and plan. I absolutly loath the feeling that I have to kick the players in the rump or throw a combat at them to get them to post and interact with other characters.

The campaign will be very political in such areas as outright conquest, economics, church/state relations, etc....so feel free to set long term plans and goals for your characters......

Attached to the very end of the "Four Lands" history you will find a section entitled "Sayings of the Seers"...these little sayings can be considered propchecy so should be looked at on occassion,,you never know when your current task may be very similar to one.

Combat will occur on an average basis, encounters will occur frequently...it is up to you if you fight, parlay or flee...xp will be awarded for successfully completing the encounter with either wits or muscles.

Looking forward to it guy...we will start monday morning.

Todd

Prepare yourself to meet important creatrues and people on a regular basis...clues will be dropped as to who and what they are..but be VERY VERY VERY  carefull of plots within plots within plots...


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 21, 2006)

*Beginnings*

For Ruth Lorien - Anniston Van Alorn
[sblock]After his final meeting with his old patron, Anniston heads his advice and leaves the Valley Proper headed for the Great Confederation Port of Brightlaw. Before they take their final leave, the old priest hands Anniston a small pouch. "Your father asked me to give that do you before you left." Opening the bag which Anniston later discovers to be a pouch of holiding capable of carrying 1000 coins, he sees a mass (500) of silver pennies and 20 or so small assorted gems (10 - 10gp, 5 - 25gp and 5 50gp)
Arrivinging in Brightlaw, Annsiton gazes at the great ships coming to and for in the great river port. At a loss with a dircetion for his life. Going to a small parish church, Anniston kneels in prayer searching for piece and guidance in his life. After what seems like hours Anniston ends his vigil and leaves the small church. Leaving the wind blows a flyer to his feet and Anniston reaches down and picks up the paper. Galancing down and reading it, he sees it is an advertsiment from Westmarch seeking help in their wars with the humanoids. A sense of understanding overcomes him and he feel direction for the first time in a long time. Seeking out a ship he discovers"The Western Star" a three masted 200 clipper ship who is making a direct run from Brightlaw to Westpoint. Booking passage and boading the ship on the 18th of August in 1125 YL Anniston sets forth on his quest for justice/revenge and ultimately redemption[/sblock]

For Canaan - Jaroth Urkas
[sblock]Setting sail from Eastmarch, Jaroth is sent on a diplomatic courier mission. Before leaving he is given a list of contact in the major port cites along the eastern, southern and western seaboards. Completing the eastern leg and half of the southern leg, Jaroth arrives in the great port of Brightlaw. A inland river port some 1000 miles from the coast and the principal terminus of the great river system. Arriving in Brightlaw and seeing the agent, Jaroth is handed a letter. It is addresed to him by his patron. Opening and reading the letter, Jaroth is insturcted to take ship from Brightlaw and sail to WestPoint, the major port of Westmarch by the quickest means possible. Accomping the letter is a small pouch. Inside the pouch (a purse of holding capable of holding up to 2000 coins)are 250 gold royals 500 silver pennies. After days of talking with shiping agents, Jaroth finds and books passage upon "The Western Star" a three masted 200 clipper ship who is making a direct run from Brightlaw to Westpoint. Boarding the ship on the 18 of August 1125YL  Jaroth sets out on his mission.[/sblock]

For Rhun - Vadric Elareon
[sblock]During his final meeting with Bishop Toliver, Elareon is given several letters and missives to carry to "Friends of His" in the North. These letters in are a small waterproof pouch. Also in the sachel is a small leather bound book in which he is to write his reports to the Bishop. "My son, do not let this book fall into the hands of the unfaithful" summoing his divine favor he marks the book with a sigil "Invoke the Light's protection and this book will be safe from all harm and unfriendly eyes" Going to his desk he opens the center drawer and pulls out another neatly tied packet of papers and a small purse. "The purse is for you immideate needs (it contains 250 silver pennies, later you discover it to be a purse of holding capable of holding 1000 coins) Continuing he hands the the small packet of letters to Elareon "These are warrants issued on the Dicosese for your long term expenses, Use them wisely as they are all the funds we can scrape together for some time." Elareoin later discovers the small packet to be 5 (50gp) and 5 (100gp) warrants. Taking his leave, Elareon sets out the next day to the great river port of Brightlaw. Arriving in Brightlaw he soon finds a ship" The Western Star" a three masted 200 clipper ship who is making a direct run from Brightlaw to Westpoint. Booking passage, Elareon set's sail on the 18th day of August in 1125 YL[/sblock]

For DracoMender - Finnian Douglas
[sblock]While conducting reasearch in The Republic, Finnian gets a messeage more or less commanding him to meet the Duke of Cassan at a tiny village just across the border.Droping everything Finnian hastens to the Duke. Meeting at the village, Finnian is somewhat startled at the Duke appearace. The duke seems to have aged at least 20 years and appears to be in decline."Finnian my boy, I need a final service from you, I need you to undertake a very delicate and important mission for me" Out of loyalty and feeling for the Duke, Finnian readily agrees to undertake the Duke's bidding even without knowing what it is. "Before you so readily agree" the Duke says"First hear the mission" Pausing and taking a sip of his wine the Duke continues "Word has reached me that foul things are afoot in the North. Tales of bands of giants coming down from the Northlands, rumors that the Borderlords are more interested in annexing portions of the Unclaimed Lands rather than guarding the border and taking back the Deadlands. In short I need you to spy out the defenses of the Borderlands and finds out what is really going on. There are to many rumors afloat and the church is usless in this, they are in fact creating more tension than there should be." Carefully thinking the Duke's offer over, Finnian accepts knowing that the Duke would not ask if it was not important. As he accepts the commission the Duke seems pleased. He hands Finnian a small locket engraved with the Duchy Arms with the revers said of that of the Royal House of Gwyneedde."You can contact me thru this locket at need, but use it sparingly, I have not the strength left to use it that often" Pausing for a moment he continues "This is more than likely going to be dangerous and that far abroad I can offer very little protection. What i can do I have done by sending letters North to several old friends. And it is going to be expensive I fear very expensive so you will need this" At which point the Duke tossess Finnian a small black leather pouch (Pouch of holding capable of 2500 coins) In the pouch is a small letter with the ducal seal asking that assistance be given to one Finnian Douglas as a senior member of theDuke of Cassan household. Also in the pouch is 200 gold pieces and 2 very fine diamonds (500gp each) Takin g his leave of the Duke, Finnian travels westward thru the Repbulic to the Great Confederationg Port of BRightlaw. Arriving at Brightlaw, he books passage on Western Star and boards the ship for Westmarch on the 18th Day of August in 1125 YL[/sblock]

For Scotley - Bertrand Brookmead
[sblock]Settling his business in Brightlaw and purchasing his livestock Bertrand prepares to move his remuda and employees to his home. The day before he drives is ready to Drive North, Bertrand is summoned to the Local Ecclestical Magistrates Office. Arriving at the Office he is introudced to Monsignor Gorney. Monsignor Gorney has a commission for Bertrand based upon refereces he has received all in favor of him. "What i need you to do is to bring back a foul heretic. One who is associated with the most foul magics of necromancy. If you accept the commission, to bring him back dead or alive to face justice, we will be in your debit."...Thinking about the offer Bertrand seems hesitant suspecting something until the Monsignor sweetens the pot "As this is going to be an exceptionaly difficult task we are willing to offer in compensation title to 3000 acresof your choice in or around Sweetbrook. The land deed to be sealed by the Primate and endorsed by Highgate, Ironkeep and Northwarden. Further we will arrange transport of you livestock and employees to Sweetbrook under the protection of the light and will donate the mules, horses and wagons needed to make the trip plus an upfront cash payment of 500 gold pieces." Hearing the offer, Bertrand is stunned but after some relection accepts the offer. "Good Good you are to track down and bring to our justice one Balite Dornitive. He is rumored to be headed to Westmarch and here is a drawing of him"  Taking his leave Bertrand settles his affairs and gives directions to his men..he then books passage on "Western Star" and boards her on the 18 of August in 1125 YL for Westmarch.[/sblock]

For Fenris - Modjan Ravensblight
[sblock]Modjan is sitting in a tavern enjoying a well earned ale when he is approached by Captain Targus Swiftwater who he has known off and on for several years."Trouble be brewing on the Western Seaboard what with all the radiers and foul beasts. I be needing some stalwart marines this trip to Brightlaw and back and want you to be the Captain of Marines" Having been sometime away from the sea and hearing it's call Ravensblight agrees to the commission. "We are going to be running two very high value cargos so we will want to add another 15 marines to the usual compliment. For compensation I will pay you 1 percent of the value to and 5 percent of the value coming back." Stunned by the staggering offer Modjan is speechless. Recruting and training a party of marines Modjan has an unevenfull voyage sailing south. Once in Brightlaw the Captain Swiftwater readily sells the cargo and hands Ravensblight a purse containg 100 gold pieces and a Draft on the Brighlaw Bank, made out to Ravensblight, for an additional 400 gold pieces. "Your one percent, the cargo will be loaded and we will sail on the 18th of August. As the 18th breaks "Western STar" is ready to set sail on her return voyage.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 23, 2006)

*Setting Sale*

The dawn breaks brisk and cold on the 18th of August in the Year of the Light 1125. The "Western Star" is ready to set sail and waiting for it's passangers to board. Once the boarding has been completed the ship quickly catches the wind and moves down the river towards the Ocean. As the noon hour arrives and the passangers have settled into their cabins lunch is announced in the Dining Cabin. Feeling the pains of hunger, your characters go to where it is being served. A great stading rib roast and fresh baskets of bread are on the table along with garlic roasted poatates, ginger carrots and a huge selction of cheese and olives. A nice red table wine has been decanted and is ready to be poured. Sitting down at the table you begin to notice your fellow passangers and the Captain of the Ships Marines who is also at the table with you.
(Feel free to describe and introudce youself gentlemen)

AS the passangers settle in and get into daily routines the ship makes quick progress down the river. In less than five days, the Western Star has reached the river mouth and enterd the Ocean. Tacking to the west, the ship follows set out on a diagnoal course to the tip of The United Provicens where it will take on provisons and supplies for the trip around the Eleven Coast line.

Reaching the United Provicnecs the ship docks for twenty four hours. Feeling restless after more than two weeks at sea, the lure of stable ground and fresh food is appealing. The Captain announces that passangers may go ashore as long as they return to the ship by 6am in the morning so they can catch the tide. The ships company is also given liberty as after departure the ship will be aat sea for an estimated 4 to 6 weeks.

Actions Gentlemen?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2006)

Vadric stands by the ship's rail, enjoying the breeze and watching the play of the sunlight on the water. A wide smile beams on the man's handsome face, and his curly brown hair is tossed about by the wind. He wears simple but well-made traveller's clothes...after all, a ship sailing the ocean is no place for wearing heavy armor. A black-hilted long blade hangs at his waist, though, and judging from his stance and athletic build, he is no stranger to using it. While one hand rests against the rail, the other idly fondles the symbol hanging about his neck...the symbol of St. Heironeous.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 23, 2006)

Jaroth stands near the rail of the ship a bit distant from Vadric, arms folded in his billowing cloak and robe, looking out at the ocean.  He contemplates The Green, becoming the waves of the sea.  His eyes close as he _communes with nature_.  A sharp intake of breath followed by the extacsy of The Green.  He is the water, he is the sea.  A smile covers his face, eyes still closed.  His head tilts up to let the sun bathe his face.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2006)

*Bertrand Human Ranger/Rogue*

A tall well built man with close cropped blond hair and a neat pale beard joins the ships' company. The cool gray eyes miss little, being the sharp eyes of a hunter. He walks with a confident rolling gate and is used to long journeys over rough ground. His skin is naturally pale in the way of most borderlanders, but his face and hands are tanned and weathered from long exposure to the elements. He bares several old scars. His gear shows the wear of long use, but it has been properly cared for. A closer examination reveals that he has done his shopping over the length and breadth of the 4 lands, all of the best quality available though with little in the way of adornment. Westlands fur trim, thick warm woolens from Melrose, a shirt of strange dark metal the rings so fine and perfect no human hand could have made them, Tyrian leather, Dashai silk and linen from Kell are all part of his kit. He wears a simple silver locket on a stout chain along with a the sunbeam over a cloud shrouded mountain holy symbol of the light.  A glimpse of fine chain links just above the elbow and telltale bulges beneath his clothes suggest light armor is worn. A dark wickedly spiked flail hangs at his hip along with a collection of light axes and a carefully coiled net. A tall quiver is at his back. 

Arriving at the table he greets the group by saying. "Good Evening Gentlemen, my name is Bertrand."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 23, 2006)

A man in pilgrim's robes follows Bertrand into the dinning cabin with soft footsteps and announces himself by politely clearing his throat.  An iron holy symbol of the Light hangs around his neck.  

In clear-spoken Illum he says, "Blessings of the Light to all"

Then he switches to Northern Gaullic, speaking with obvious noble upbringing and a distinctive Northwarden accent, "Perhaps it would not be too much of an assumption to speak in Gaullic as that is the land to which we are headed.  Well met, Bertrand, I know only enough Confederati to have caught your name, alas, little more."

"By the saints it smells good in here.  In truth I expected less."


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 23, 2006)

"And the Light bless you as well, brother," comes a voice in Illum with the lilting accents of Gwynedde. "But it is remiss of you to assume all here are familiar with the northern tongues. 
"Hopefully, it shan't take me long to learn said tongues, but 'til now my travels have keep me confined more to the south. Perhaps the tongue of the church would be the language most familiar to all," interjects the rakish young man in well-cut traveling clothes as he joins the folk at table.

Those observing the young man will note the casual ease with which he brushes the long, thin blade with the swept-back guard out of the way as he sits at his place at the table. His clothes are fine made and well cut but obviously designed for the rigors of the road. He is well-groomed with a tasteful assortment of jewelry. He smiles easily as he makes his comments, taking any sting or perceived rebuke out of his words. Those especially observant will note the symbol of a harp and thrush is carved into the stone of one of his rings, and is echoed on the hilt of a D'ashai made dagger thrust through his belt.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 23, 2006)

Speakin in Illum, "Nothing would give me greater pleasure than to speak in the language of Illumnation.  I am Anniston."

Anniston comes to the table and takes a chair near the rakish young man, politely bowing his head in a traditional southern greeting and then offering his hand in the manner of the north.

Your experienced eye determines by his walk that he is probably wearing some sort of armor under his robes, but the armor makes no sound so it is unclear what sort of armor it might be.  He does not appear otherwise armed.

"You seem a gentleman from the south.  If I may be so bold, what brings you so far from your home?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Clapping the man in pilgrims robes on the shoulder in friendly greeting, Bertrand adds in Northern Gaullic with a clear native accent, "much as it pleases me to here the tongue of home, perhaps we should use language of the light in deference to our brothers." He switches to unaccented Illum. To the rakish young Gwyneddie he says with a wink, "Aye we'll have you speaking a proper language in no time." In turn he shakes Anniston's hand with a firm grip. "A pleasure sir." Taking a seat he begins to load a plate with a hearty meal, but eshews the wine. Turning his attention once more the pilgrim he says, "You have the right of it. This does seem an unnusually fine meal for shipboard. We can only pray the food continues to be this good once we are out of sight of land and can no longer ask for a refund on passage," he notes with an easy smile.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 23, 2006)

*Luncheon*

Gentlemen Roll a spot check

Rolls 1-10
[sblock]You notice nothing out of the ordinary[/sblock]

Rolls 11-15
[sblock]You observe while stowing your geer that the entire first deck level has been converted over to passanger cabins perhaps capable of carrying upward to 50 people.[/sblock]

Rolls 16-20
[sblock]While stowing your gear and walking aboard ship you notice that their appears to be an unsualay large contigent of marines aboard.[/sblock]

Roll 21 +
[sblock]While boarding, you happend to glimpse a series of iron chests with large locks being stowed below decks[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 23, 2006)

"A pleasure to meet you, Anniston, and you as well Betrand. I am Finnian. As for speaking a proper language, Bertrand, I already speak many for you will find that all languages are proper depending on the location and circumstances."

Finnian takes the wine bottle and pours a glass for Anniston and Bertrand before filling his own.

"As for how I come to be here. That is a tale that will require a little refreshment to make palatable to tell.
"After serving and traveling for years among the lands of the south, I now find myself heading north at the behest of a man whom I consider to be like a second father to me. It seems he has become ill recently and can no longer travel the way he is wont to do. So it has fallen to me to travel to the north to deliver his correspondences and receive the replies that they will entail.
"I welcome the opportunity to see the lands of the north and hear new tales and songs, but I wish it did not have to be presaged by such a circumstance."

[sblock=Spot Check]
11
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=693900[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2006)

Vadric enters the dining chamber, a wide smile on his face. "Ah, my fellow travellers...how are you all this fine evening?" Unbelting the blade at his waist and propping it against the nearby wall, the man takes an empty seat at the table. He helps himself to a moderate portion of the food laid out before him, and takes a glass of wine to drink. Before eating, he says a quick blessing over the meal. 



[sblock=Spot Check]

Spot Check = 20, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=693937

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2006)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+9=11)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2006)

*Bertrand*

The ranger bows his head respectfully duing the blessing. "Perhaps the food is better because the ship seems to be configured for passengers as much as cargo. Last voyage I made I had to share a berth with several stalks of bananas."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 23, 2006)

After a short time, Jaroth opens his eyes and pads over to the dining cabin [OOC: did he notice anything unusual with his _commune with nature_?].  Jaroth enters the dining cabin, his black cloak and robe billowing around him.  He raises his hands to lower his cowl, revealing his tanned, weather-worn face, bearing a very short-cropped black beard.  His hair is very short and black, matching the length of the stubble on his face.  His emerald green eyes scan the room [OOC: spot check result 21].  

Seeing Vadric and recognizing him from the deck, Jaroth approaches the table at which he sits.  "Mind if I join you, gentlemen?" Jaroth says in accented Northern Illum, looking at Vadric with a disarming smile.  Jaroth adjusts the hilt and scabbar of his scimitar as he prepares to sit.

"The sea is quite majestic.  So ancient, so powerful.  We are insignificant in comparison.  Wouldn't you agree?" He scans the table and setlles his gaze on Vadric with a gleam in his eye.  "I am greatly looking forward to our journey."

"I am Jaroth Urkas." He introduces himself with a handsome smile.  His olive complexion and emerald green eyes are very striking.  He is 6'3" and lean.  He wears no jewelry, only black robes and a cowled shroud.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2006)

A tall warrior enters the dining room last. It is the Captain of the Ship's Marines. An obvious Borderlander, like Bertrand. He has fair skin and long blond hair, done in a braid down the back. His full beard has streaks of red in it. He appears older than most, though that nay be from the weathering of salt and sea winds. Still his eyes gleam and his shoulders are broad and carry much stength.

A breastplate can be seen peeking out from under his cloak, a short short hangs at his belt in a worn leather scabbard.

He approaches Bertrand and offers a hand to the ranger and in Northern Gaullic, says: "It is good to see another Borderman here, I have been away from home for a while"

Turning to the group, he addresses them in Northern Illum "Welcome to the Western Star my friends. I am Modjan Ravensblight, Captian of the Ships Marines. On behalf of Captian Swiftwater I greet you and wish you calm seas. Should you need anything, please let me know."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 23, 2006)

"It's a pleasure, Captain." Jaroth nods his head and smiles in Captain Ravensblight's direction.  "Ravensblight. By your bearing, you are obviously a Borderman.  But that name....it sounds older, somehow." Jaroth offers academically.  "Bah, a good strong name, in any event." Jaroth finishes with a wave of his hand and a disarming smile.

"Perhaps you could tell me good Captain, when do we expect to dock at Westpoint?" Jaroth asks after a moment's pause.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 23, 2006)

*LUncheon*

For Ravensblight
[sblock]It should take bewteen 4 to 6 weeks sailing time from the port in the United Provices to Westpoint.....from the river entrance to the United Provinence is about two weks sailing time...so at the time of the question you are looking at 6 to 8 weeks sailing time.[/sblock]

As the party begins to settle in, a somewhat youngish man perhaps 17 or so, enters the room and after first hesitating at seeing the armed men in the room walks quietly to the table and takes a seat somewhat away from the group. Several other merchant types enter and take seats also.

FYI: The table in the dining room is one long trestle table capable of seating 20.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2006)

*Bertrand*

The borderlander returns the Marine Captain's Greeting warmly. "A pleasure sir. I know the feeling, road and wave are all well and good, but nothing can match the joy of going home and seeing familiar faces."  He makes an expansive gesture toward the table, "we were just noting the fine food on the Western Star."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2006)

Canaan said:
			
		

> "It's a pleasure, Captain." Jaroth nods his head and smiles in Captain Ravensblight's direction.  "Ravensblight. By your bearing, you are obviously a Borderman.  But that name....it sounds older, somehow." Jaroth offers academically.  "Bah, a good strong name, in any event." Jaroth finishes with a wave of his hand and a disarming smile.
> 
> "Perhaps you could tell me good Captain, when do we expect to dock at Westpoint?" Jaroth asks after a moment's pause.




Modjan replies in Northern Illum: "Three fortnights at least, barring bad weather or other difficulties. I am indeed a Borderlander. A member of the Brotherhood no less."



> The borderlander returns the Marine Captain's Greeting warmly. "A pleasure sir. I know the feeling, road and wave are all well and good, but nothing can match the joy of going home and seeing familiar faces." He makes an expansive gesture toward the table, "we were just noting the fine food on the Western Star."




Turnign back to Bertrand and sitting next to him, he returns to Northern Gaullic:

"Aye, so much the better to see a fellow kinsmen this far south. Indeed, Captain Swiftwater travels well." replies Modjan in response to the table "So what march do you hail from?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 23, 2006)

Finnian nods in greeting to each of the newcomers then observes the byplay between Bertrand and the Marine Captain, listening to the differences in the language from what he is familiar with. He then turns to Anniston, Vadric, and Jaroth.

"Well, it seems that those two are familiarizing themselves with memories of their respective homelands. While I'm sure their speech is interesting, I'm not familiar enough with that dialect to follow at the speed they are going."

Turning to Vadric, Finnian addreses him.

"Unless I miss my guess that is a rather ancient and somewhat famous blade you have there sir. Perhaps you could enlighten us as to how you and it were united. I'm sure such a tale would be exciting and worthy of being immortalized in song and prose."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 23, 2006)

Jaroth looks at Vadric's clothing and gear and listens politely for Vadric's response.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2006)

"Indeed,” answers Vadric in response to Fillian’s question, "There is quite a tale associated with this blade...” The man offers a bright smile to his fellow travelers, making note of Jaroth’s apparent interest in him without making too much of it.

"When I was younger, I sustained a severe head wound during a skirmish…during the time I was unconscious I had what you might call a vision of sorts; I saw a knight in golden armor, a knight that could only be Saint Heironeous, holding out a black blade wreathed in flames. The battle surgeons attributed the vision to the head wound, and perhaps they were right. At any rate, I joined the church, and during my studies came across reference of a mighty blade, blessed by Heironeous, and lost for a century and more.” Vadric pauses to take a quaff of wine from his goblet, and push the remnants of the meal away.

"I continued to look for clues to the sword’s whereabouts as the years passed. The research became something of a hobby for me. But then one day I found reference to an abandoned abbey. I decided to investigate the ruins of the place, and found dark things lurking there. But I also found an old shrine, in which lay the sword that you see: Warsong. I sought to return the blade to the church for safe keeping, but the bishops apparently thought the sword would be of better use by a knight in service of the light.”


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 23, 2006)

"That is quite a tale," says Finnian as you see him close his eyes briefly, committing the tale to memory. "So how does the work of the church bring a warrior of your stature to travel on a peaceful passenger vessel? Do we find you on a holiday, or is there something threatening we should be aware of?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2006)

"No, no, nothing of the sort," says Vadric, still smiling. "On this trip I am a simple courier, bearing missives for the church. Although, speaking of peaceful passenger vessels..." he turns his head to regard Modjan. "There seems to be a large contingent of marines on this vessel, Captain Ravensblight? Do we sale to war, or is there trouble brewing in Westpoint that we should be aware of?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2006)

*Bertrand*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Turnign back to Bertrand and sitting next to him, he returns to Northern Gaullic:
> 
> "Aye, so much the better to see a fellow kinsmen this far south. Indeed, Captain Swiftwater travels well." replies Modjan in response to the table "So what march do you hail from?"





"I'm from Highgate originally, but more recently I've been living in the area of Roark's Drift. I've got a little farm stead there we've been trying to make a go of in recent years. I've been breeding horses and raises a few crops and livestock, and I have a daughter there."  Bertrand's tone remains friendly, but a sense of sadness seems to come over him as he talks. Unconciously, he begins to finger is silver locket on a chain about his neck. Clearly homecoming is mixed blessing to him. 

Finnian's words seem to snap Bertrand back to the here and now. He looks expectantly for the warrior's answer. Switching back to Illum effortlessly he joins in, "yes, I'd be interested in any news of trouble up that way, for my own work concers that."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 23, 2006)

*Luncheon*

For Ravensblight
[sblock]As far as troubles go, Captain Sweetwater did mention increased raids boy dragonships (think viking longships) who have been increainsg the size and frequency of their raids against costal towns...Also rumors of a fleet of small fast sailing ships operating out of some unknown norhtern port preying on shipping. Landwise, increased raids by Ogiers and Giants have been occuring as well as well planned probes by battalions of orcs reinforced with koblold slingers.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Oct 23, 2006)

Jaroth's eyes fall to the Captain's spear and the runes it bears.  In the old tongue, he addresses Ravensblight.  "I too noticed the large contingent of marines boarding this vessel.  But I wonder.  Is it this ship's cargo they guard?  Several fine chests also boarded her.  We aren't in any danger, are we, Captain?" Jaroth asks, subtly avoiding the general question he posed to all about their pasts.

To Vadric:  "That is a wonderful tale, Father.  One that surely will make it's way into song if our friend over there has anything to say about it." Jaroth smiles, indicating to Finnian.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 23, 2006)

*Luncheon*

As the travel knows as Jaroth begins to speak in a somewhat arachic language apparently directing the words to the Captain of Marines, one of the mechants slams his silverware down and address Jaroth "I thank you sir not to use such a foul and heretical language while i am trying to eat" With a huff, the man gets up throws his napkin on the table, gathers what appears to be his clerk and removes himself from the dining room. Leaving he can be heard to mubmle "Heather'ns aboud these days, may the light preserve us" The young man noticed early can be seen slightly cowered by this display of the merchants.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 23, 2006)

Caught off-guard by the merchant's display, Jaroth attempts to neutralize the situation to avoid it getting out of control.  In the language of the church, he speaks in a somewhat loud voice.  "I mean not to offend any here.  I am a scholar of sorts and can speak and understand any language spoken in The Four Lands and beyond.  To me, such things are an intellectual pursuit, nothing more.  If some find my use of the Old Tongue offensive, I will of course refrain from using it in such company.  For I do not view my right to speak in any language I so choose superior to the right of its eavesdropper to hear it.  We are all men of The Four Lands and we are all sequestered together for weeks to come.  Surely should anyone dare to suggest that his right is superior to another's, the asserter might find himself without a meal mate."  Jaroth finishes with a polite smile.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2006)

Modjan comforts Jaroth in Northern Gaullic "Light comes from many places, the sun, the moon and the stars. Yet all three drive away the darkness. Still there are those who find one light better than the others. Still, best to leave the North to the North" says the veteran using an old saying from the Brotherhood.

To Finnian he replies again in Northern Gaullic "Aye, I'm a Westmarcher myself Finnian."  sensing the sorrow there he leaves the conversation so as not to summon more memories.

And to Vadric in particular, in Northern Illum, he replies "Indeed, there are few places among the Four Lands, aside from the Valley, where people may count upon safety. An armed vessel is a prepared vessel I like to say. I have been sailing these waters better than a decade and I have had few peaceful voyages. But you may have a chance, ere this trip is done to put Warsong to the test again. Raiders, orcs, giants, all have been spotted or rumored along the path we take. But more than likely we won't have any trouble. But should we, I do expect all able hands to take part in the defense of the ship."  The Marine Captain says with an earnest look that encompasses everyone at the table.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2006)

*Bertrand*

In a low voice, Bertrand addesses Jaroth, "I take no offense good scholar, but there are many with strong feelings about such things on the road. Our friend the merchant strikes me as passing strange. Could he seek to cover his own knowledge, for would not a truely pious man have found your words merely unfamiliar rather than disturbing. I think the fellow doth protest too much."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2006)

*Vadric Elareon*

Vadric addresses Jaroth as well. "No offense taken, Jaroth. Some of those who follow the light fear that anything unfamiliar or foreign to them is darkness. I, however, believe that darkness or light reside within a man's heart, and only through his actions may he be judged."

Turning his gaze back to Modjan, the knight nods. "Should we encounter enemies, my blade is at your service".


*OOC: Changed color, so Vadric wouldn't be confused with Bertrand.*


----------



## Canaan (Oct 23, 2006)

"I thank you all my friends for your kind words.  It is good know one has friends"  Jaroth smiles kindly.

To Bertrand: "Were I inclined to disregard polite conversation and diplomacy, I would have said as much to that merchant.  For that was exactly what was on my mind as well."

To Vadric: "Your wisdom bespeaks well of you, good priest." Jaroth smiles in agreement.

To Ravensblight: "As long as this company is not bent on making war with the good folk of the lands, I will lend my aid where appropriate.  I should warn you, however, my skills are much better put to use in gathering information about our enemies.  But if necessary, the sky will heed my call and rain terrible destruction on our foes."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 23, 2006)

*LUncheon*

The party continues its conversation in an agreeable atmopsher....several of the others passangers dining appear to eat their meal hurridley and then depart the dining area.

Roll a spot for me please

Rolls 1-15
[sblock]Hearing tales about the weevils to be found in ships bread and biscuts, you are suprised that you have seen none so far[/sblock]

Rolls 15-20
[sblock]You  notice that as one of the passangers if hurridly leaving, he drops something but quickly picks it up and looks about the room slyly. A glint of gold can be seen from the hurried placement of the fallen item into his script[/sblock]

Rolls 21-25
[sblock]while eating you observe what seems to be chaffed areas on each of the wrists of the young man dining at the table with you[/sblock]

Rolls 25 +
[sblock]The young man appears(in an absentminded way) to be doddling some type of design with his finger in the water ring left by the lemonaide he is drinking.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Oct 24, 2006)

"I hear that we are likely to get most of our protein on this ship from Weevils.  But I've yet to see one in my bread.  What about you?" Jaroth asks.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 24, 2006)

Canaan said:
			
		

> "I hear that we are likely to get most of our protein on this ship from Weevils.  But I've yet to see one in my bread.  What about you?" Jaroth asks.




"Eh, the food's still fresh, you won't see weevils in the hard tack for several weeks" says Modjan in a manner that you aren't entirely sure is a jest.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"A good company, such reasoned and faithful men make good dinner companions and better brothers in arms." Touching the flail at his side he adds, "if there is trouble you'll find me numbered among those who do not judge but do what they feel is right in their hearts. I bring justice, but I do not judge."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2006)

*Bertrand*

The ranger studies his own bread for weavels, but seems satisfied. Nodding to Modjan and Jaroth he adds, "No weavels here, but I brought some stores of my own just in case. I always make sure my men are well provisioned." He looks up with a smile as two men enter. "And they take good care of me." One of the men wears simple travelers clothes and carries an odd looking brass pot using a thick cloth around the handle. He pours a dark liquid from the pot into an earthenware mug. It smells strong and bittersweet. Bertrand inhales deeply and adds a bit of milk and a generous dollup of honey from other vessels provided by the man who appears to be a servant of some sort. "Bless you Terryl. That's just what I need after this hearty meal. Did you get settled?" The man replies, "Yes sir, we've got the gear stowed and Marrik is checking on the animals." "Excellent," replies Bertrand, "Get yourselves something to eat. The food on this tub is much better than we anticipated so there is no need to break into the stores just yet." The man nods and after setting down the ornate brass pot departs saying, "I'll tell the others." 

The other man is more startling in appearance. One can only think, 'Savage Northman' when gazing upon the tall thin redheaded man with braided hair and beard. He is a young man with exotic geometric tattoos on his face and the backs of his hands. Bronze and bone studs pierce his ears and eyebrows. His clothes are undyed wool and buckskin painted with arcane symbols in red ocher and forest green. He leans a long spear of dark wood carves with bears, hawks and wolves and tipped with a broad bronze blade in the corner and takes a seat near Bertrand. He wrinkles his nose at the pot and says, "Ah Bertrand how you drink that burnt bean water, ugh." His accent is heavy and speaks of the unclaimed lands. He takes only a little simple food and looks a little pale. "How long must we ride on these waves?" Bertrand pats the younger man on the shoulder, "lets just say you'll have plenty of time to get your sealegs Rendee." The man swallows with difficulty and replies, "I rather walk uphill in the snow all the way as take this infernal boat."

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+9=13)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 24, 2006)

*Luncheon*

If anyone would like to roll a knowledge luxury (appraise) or food with a DC of 15 with the exception of Bertrand.

Roll 15 +
[sblock]The drink before Bertrand smells to be Coffee, an extremely expensive luxury which actually cost 50 gold pieces per pound rather than 50 silver.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 24, 2006)

"Ah, Rendee. Good to see another Northman here. Trust me my friend, the sea is in your blood whether you know it or not. I am Modjan"  says the marine holding out a hand. "Come show me this spear of yours. It reminds me much of my own"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Rendee takes the offered hand and grips it firmly. He passes over the spear, which seems quite old yet bares no nick or scratch suggesting a magical nature. The handle is darkwood and the carving though primative does seem to capture the spirit of the animals protrayed. "Thank you it was my great grandfathers. You do have a handsome spear, might I heft it?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 24, 2006)

[sblock]spot check 3, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=694587
Bardic Knowledge (in place of knowledge luxury) 22, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=694608[/sblock]
Finnian's enjoyment of the conversational flow of the Old Tongue is shattered by the overreaction of the merchant. His gaze follows the merchant as he leaves then travels back to those left at the table.

"Such an outburst over such a small matter. If that is all the better the man is at keeping his composure, it is a wonder that he is successful enough of a merchant to be able to afford this trip. I think it would be a fascinating experience to get said gentleman into a game of skillful chance. I wonder how much of his fortune I could accumulate before he realized just how much he reveals with such little control of self."

Turning to the Captain, Finnian returns to the generral conversation.

"It appears that you have several able-bodied persons here, including myself, to assist you should the need arise."

When Bertrand's men arrive, Finnian perks up sniffing the air wafting from the boiling pot.

"Is that coffee I smell? However did you manage to make a connection to get that brew? I've only ever had the occasion to drink it during diplomatic state functions.
"And your man, Rendee, is it? I don't recognize those tattoos. What tribe is he from, and how did he come to travel with you?"


----------



## Canaan (Oct 24, 2006)

Jaroth watches Rendee and Modjan with interest.  "Your spear, Modjan." He begins in the Old Tongue.  "Where did you get such a remarkable weapon?  Its runes..." Jaroth trails off, examining it from a distance.  Recognition registers on his face.  "Tell me, Modjan was it the spoils of victory or did it come to you by some other means?" Jaroth's expresion is inscrutable.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 24, 2006)

"My spear is still in my cabin, Andvari!" calls out Modjan. A marine appears out of the hallway.

"Andvari, please retrieve my spear" he asks.

Andvari returns shortly carrying into the room another long spear. It could almost be the twin of Rendee's. It has a shaft out of a similar looking dark wood, though it carries a steel tip rather than bronze. The shaft is adorned though with ancient symbols, runes some would call them. To those school in runes and ancient religions they are symbols of power. Symbols of the sky, of lightning, of thunder, of war.


With a grin Modjan, hands the spear to Rendee with a sense of pride. "Here spearbrother, see what the heft is"

Turning to Jaroth, "This was a, ...gift actually. Warfare could not have garnered me such a prize. Rather, wisdom did, as so often is the case"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 24, 2006)

*Anniston*

2 spot checks, 12 & 17 respectively

Anniston nods attentively as Finnian tells his tale and then quietly listens to the casual banter.  Before eating he prays for an unusually long time before beginning to eat.

He looks up keenly at the merchant's reaction to the Old Tongue, but carefully avoids calling attention to Jaroth's response.

He stops chewing, however, and listens closely when Vadric speaks these words:


> "No offense taken, Jaroth. Some of those who follow the light fear that anything unfamiliar or foreign to them is darkness. I, however, believe that darkness or light reside within a man's heart, and only through his actions may he be judged."



But then resumes his meal in silence, as if nothing happened.

Later, when Jaroth continues speaking in the Old Tongue to Modjan about the spear he seems to squint his eyes a bit, as if trying to work out some of the words.

During a lull in the conversation, Anniston will speak in Illum to Vadric, "Sir, by chance are you ordained by the Church in Holy Orders?  If you are indeed a priest then I should be delighted to attend with you during your daily sacrament of Illumination.  Perhaps there would be others also who would be interested in gathering together to practice the holy rituals of our faith."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Answering Finnian's questions, Bertrand gestures to the pot. "A terrible addiction. I know a man in the south who keeps me supplied as long as I can afford to keep my accounts up. Would you care for a cup?" Speaking of Rendee, "He's a splendid fellow. His father hired me to bring some ravaging hill giants in and young Rendee helped me. Along the way I saved his life. He has insisted on following me about to repay the debt." Fingering the locket again he adds, "In truth I think he already has though he doesn't know it."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2006)

"One almost grows fond of the taste of weevils, if one eats enough of them," says Vadric with a wink. "Though I must admit, I prefer my food weevil-free."


*
Spot Check: 8 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=695081)
*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2006)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> During a lull in the conversation, Anniston will speak in Illum to Vadric, "Sir, by chance are you ordained by the Church in Holy Orders?  If you are indeed a priest then I should be delighted to attend with you during your daily sacrament of Illumination.  Perhaps there would be others also who would be interested in gathering together to practice the holy rituals of our faith."





Vadric nods to Anniston. "Yes, sir, I am an ordained priest. I would be honored to share the sacrament with you." The priest looks around at the other men. "And with the rest of you, as well.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 24, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Turning to Jaroth, "This was a, ...gift actually. Warfare could not have garnered me such a prize. Rather, wisdom did, as so often is the case"




"A wise leader of men is worth more than all the soldiers in the land." Jaroth replies in approval.  "I count myself blessed to have met you."


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 24, 2006)

Bertrand said:
			
		

> Bertrand gestures to the pot. "... Would you care for a cup?"



Finnian gestures to the glass in front of him. "I thank you for the offer, but as you can see I already have wine for this meal. As that appears to be a smallish pot, I will not deprive you of your pleasure. I will, however, keep your offer in mind for the future.
"My comment was prompted by my surprise at finding such a luxury here. You must have a bountiful land to be able to maintain such a supply."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 24, 2006)

*LUncheon*

Lunch goes along quetily and the party soon finds that it has been at the table for close an two hours eating and talking and comparing spears.

OCC:Wrap up the chats ...we be moving ahead tomorrow..


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 24, 2006)

> Vadric nods to Anniston. "Yes, sir, I am an ordained priest. I would be honored to share the sacrament with you." The priest looks around at the other men. "And with the rest of you, as well.



"Thank you, Father, we are blessed by your presence.  If there is anything I can do to assist you, please do not hesitate to ask.  I am at your service."

Speaking Illum to Jaroth, "You mentioned earlier that you are a scholar.  By traveling to the north are you returning home, or perhaps you travel to persue your studies there?"


----------



## Canaan (Oct 24, 2006)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> Speaking Illum to Jaroth, "You mentioned earlier that you are a scholar.  By traveling to the north are you returning home, or perhaps you travel to pursue your studies there?"




"Neither, actually.  I sail to West Point to meet someone."  Jaroth replies.  "And you?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 25, 2006)

Answering Jaroth, "I am guided by the Light.  It leads me to the North.  There I hope to find enlightenment and...  a path.  I hope you will join us in the mornings to celebrate the sacrament of Illumination."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2006)

"So, you are a pilgrim of sorts, then? Resplendent. I've found that those guided by the Light always make most excellent travel companions." Vadric offers Anniston a wide, charming smile. Sitting back in his chair, he rubs a hand over his belly. "I must say, that was a very fine meal."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 25, 2006)

"Thank you, Father Vadric, I hope to be worthy of your kind words."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2006)

*Bertrand*



			
				Dracomeander said:
			
		

> "My comment was prompted by my surprise at finding such a luxury here. You must have a bountiful land to be able to maintain such a supply."[/COLOR]




"No I don't think it could be called bountiful as yet, maybe someday with hard work. Its all a matter of priorities. I'm hooked on the stuff and so work hard to get it."

Meanwhile, Rendee examines the spear. "Now this is a fine piece of work. Most impressive. You are a fortunate man." He is clearly humbled by the superior weapon.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Listening with half an ear to the other conversations, Bertrand addresses the company. "It sounds as if we are all headed to Westport. What news or at least rumor can you share about the place. I have not traveled there in many a year."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Vadric nods to Anniston. "Yes, sir, I am an ordained priest. I would be honored to share the sacrament with you." The priest looks around at the other men. "And with the rest of you, as well.





"I would welcome the opportunity." replies Modjan to Vadic 



> "A wise leader of men is worth more than all the soldiers in the land." Jaroth replies in approval. "I count myself blessed to have met you."




"My thanks for the kind words, but always count yer blessings at the end of the voyage"  replies Modjan with a wink to Jaroth.



> Meanwhile, Rendee examines the spear. "Now this is a fine piece of work. Most impressive. You are a fortunate man." He is clearly humbled by the superior weapon.




"It is quite nice, though it holds less history and meaning than yours. I come from poor folk, and while stout and good with a club, there are no warriors in my lineage that would have been able to hand down any kind of weapon. It is you who are fortunate to have such a connection to your forefathers" replies Modjan summoning Andvari to return the spear.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 25, 2006)

Finnian rises as the others begin withdrawing from the table.

"I must agree that this was a most enjoyable meal, and it was a pleasure to meet you all. Hopefully the voyage will allow us more pleasant visits like this one.
"Vadric, I would be honored to attend services with yourself. I might even be persuaded to share my small talent with music at such services if that would be your wish.
"Now I think it is time I seek to discover what inspiration the sea may provide."

Finnian leaves the mess, stopping by his cabin long enough to gather his harp, and heads out on deck seeking an out of the way spot to watch the activities of the crew and the swell of the sea.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 25, 2006)

Jaroth takes Finnian's cue and rises to leave as well.  "It was indeed a pleasure to have met all of you.  Now if you'll excuse me, I must retire to my cabin for a brief time.  Perhaps I will see you on deck later."  He bows slightly to those assembled.

As he passes the boy who cringed at the merchant's harsh words, he lays a hand on his shoulder and whispers in his ear in The Old Tongue.  "Fear not, young one.  Remain true."

Jaroth retires to his cabin to record the names and conversations he had with the others.  After he has done so, he goes out to the deck to get some fresh air.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 25, 2006)

*The Voyage*

The "Western Star" makes good time and reaches the open sea in a little over 5 days. Steering a course south by south west it makes for the coast of the united Provinices. After a leisuly 2 1/2 week voyage the ship arrives in the Port of Amster. Sailing into the harbor, the party views a semi shelterd port with low hills to the immediate south and running to the west. Directly North lies massive stone piers at which are docked the might of the United Provices such as it is. Small cutters partol the outer harbor with armed marines. Several small frigates are noticed as the outer picket for the harbor. 

Unable to find space at a pier, Captain Sweetwater engages the services of several small harbor barges to transport goods to and from the ship. Addressing the party he says "Ravingsblight. Gentlmen, you have until 4am tomorrow to be on land. We sail on the morning tide. For those of you who are remaing as passanger to our trip to WestPoint, i would suggest you look into personal cabin stores unless you want ship's food for the next 5 to 7 weeks."  Bidding the party goodday, he starts to see about reporvising his ship. It is now roughly 3:00 pm. on the September 8, 1125YL.

ACtions Gentlmen?


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 25, 2006)

Over the last 2.5 weeks, Anniston will attempt to detect evil and use sense motive on the passengers and crew.  He is using this ability to help him get a sense of each person's character.  I do not expect the detecting of evil to result in a confrontation (well, depending on the result...), but any evil will result in a heightened awareness of those people and their activities on board ship.  If anyone is evil I will try to determine over the course of time what other passengers or crew they are associated with and what their business might be.  Not active "spying" mind you, just keeping my eyes and ears open.

"Vadric, if you are going into town I would be happy to go with you."

Anniston will purchase wine, brandy, some hearty fruits, and food that might have some chance of surviving the voyage.  He will also pick up an empty book, pens, and ink to start a journal.  If he finds any books that look interesting (particularly those of a religeous subject mater, medetation, etc) he may pick up a few of those as well.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 25, 2006)

Over the course of the voyage, a pattern will become apparent to those particularly observant. Finnian never misses a chance to visit with people over a meal yet never manages to consume even enough to satisfy a three year-old. His diplomatic and bardic trainings are evident as he manages to get people to talk about themselves and their homelands sharing his own collection of tales without drawing attention to the fact that he is not really eating and drinking as much as his companions of the moment think he is.

He also spends a lot of time on deck with various instruments taking in the life of the ship and sea and trying to set it to music.

When the ship reaches port, Finnian gathers some necessities and prepares to go into town. Seeing Anniston preparing to visit town as well, Finnian joins him at the rail.

"Well, it appears you are heading into to town. Perhaps you wouldn't mind some company. I need to get some supplies myself. With so much materrial to work with, I find I haven't brought enough writing materials with me. Also, this salt air is hard on an instrument. It seems I need to pick up more spare strings."

[sblock]While in town, Finnian will be using Listen, Sense Motive, and Gather Information to take the pulse of the town and collect what rumors he can.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2006)

Vadric passes the time much the same as the others during the trip. The priest performs a morning prayer service for those that would offer up their praise to the Light, and then spends an hour after exercising and practicing with his blade. He spends time chatting with the others as often as he can, getting to know them.




			
				Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> "Vadric, if you are going into town I would be happy to go with you."




Vadric nods at Anniston's offer. "Your companionship would be welcome. It is certainly past time that I spent a few hours on land." Once in town, Vadric purchases foodstuffs along the same lines as Anniston. Wine, fruits, cheeses, breads and smoked meats, and perhaps a bottle of good brandy as well.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2006)

*Bertrand*

The Ranger, Rendee and the other three men of their party spend considerable time together and quickly get into the ships routine. It becomes clear the men have traveled together for some time. However, they are open and friendly with the others. Bertrand can often be seen strolling the length of the ship for exercise with a big fawn colored bloodhound. They sometimes play a game tracking down other members of the group. When the chance comes to go ashore, Bertrand issues some coin to his men and they go out together. Bertrand notes Vadric and Anniston going ashore and wanders over, "Might I join you gentlemen?"  

OOC: While ashore Bertrand's men have a shopping list including some fresh grains, hay and fruits for the mounts, fresh fruits, vegetables, cheese, breads and meat as well as smoked meats such as ham and bacon and two casks of fresh water and one of ale or beer. Also dried or preserved fruits and vegetables. Replacements for any worn gear or clothing and 3 weeks dried rations for emergencies. They are to deliver the goods to the ship and may spend the night ashore as long as they return early. His own time ashore will be spent in more causual shopping for goods of unusual quality and any local foods that catch his eye. He will take the time to visit a temple and light a candle for his wife.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 25, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Over the past 2 and a half weeks, you might have noticed Jaroth on the deck more often than not.  Several times a day, he _communes with nature_ to get a sense of his surroundings and to be one with The Green.  This exercise also allows him to notice and aberrations or oddities among the ship's passengers.  

Jaroth is sociable when engaged in conversation, but unlike Finnian, he does not necessarily seek out conversation with the ship's passengers.

When the announcement is made, he approaches Vadric, Anniston, Finnian and Bertrand and asks to join them on their journey to shore.  He is particularly interested in purchasing more ink, another quill, some more paper and a blank book.  He will purchase food, smoked meats and hard cheeses, bread, a couple of casks of fresh water, some fine wine (2 casks) and he will look for some books on geography to read on his journey.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 26, 2006)

While the group is preparing to disembark, Anniston will find an opportunity to talk to Jaroth privately, "I'm glad you will walk with us into town.  We have not had much of a chance to talk.  I notice that you have not joined us for morning Illumination.  I hope you do not feel unwelcome.  Do you follow the Light?"


----------



## Canaan (Oct 26, 2006)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> While the group is preparing to disembark, Anniston will find an opportunity to talk to Jaroth privately, "I'm glad you will walk with us into town.  We have not had much of a chance to talk.  I notice that you have not joined us for morning Illumination.  I hope you do not feel unwelcome.  Do you follow the Light?"




Jaroth considers Anniston's question.  Choosing his words carefully, he responds.  _"I respect the Light, just as I respect all things and peoples.  My path in this world is not to follow one king or country or ideal or god.  My path lays in seeing things from a perspective untainted by shadings of loyalty, king, country, faith or zealotry.  In doing so, I give the Light no more import than any other such thing.  In this way, my Order believes I am impervious to bias in favor of one king or country over another."_

_"If it would make you more comfortable, I would gladly join you for morning Illumination." _ Jaroth finishes with heartfelt words.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 26, 2006)

"Thank you, Jaroth, for your honesty.  Each man must find his own path.  Free will is both our curse and the source of our greatest blessing."

"As to you joining us for Illumination, nothing would give me greater joy.  If you decide to come I ask only that you bring an open heart.  Perhaps then you will not only come to respect our path, but begin to understand why we on the path seek illumination."

(As opportunities arrise throughout the evening, Anniston will continue this line of conversation...)

"Jaroth, I was brought up in the north so I know something of the old religion.  But I expect that most of what I know is incorrect.  We are going to be on a long journey on the same ship and perhaps we will find time to speak to one another about our respective beliefs.  I would enjoy the opportunity to learn the truth of your faith as much as I would enjoy the opportunity to answer any questions you may have about mine."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 26, 2006)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Jaroth, for your honesty.  Each man must find his own path.  Free will is both our curse and the source of our greatest blessing."
> 
> "As to you joining us for Illumination, nothing would give me greater joy.  If you decide to come I ask only that you bring an open heart.  Perhaps then you will not only come to respect our path, but begin to understand why we on the path seek illumination."
> 
> ...





_"Anniston, the old religion is mysterious to those who do not practice or are not privy to its workings.  But just as I am not a follower of the Light, I am not a follower of the old religion.  I'm afraid that I don't know much more about the old religion than I do the Light.  Nonetheless, I would enjoy the opportunity to learn the truth of your faith.  My Order is primarily interested in the preservation of peoples and their lore.  There will come a time when the peoples of the Four Lands will need to set aside their differences and march in unity for a common purpose.  Our Order seeks to keep the lines of communication open between the races and peoples of the Lands.  Petty wars and power struggles and religious fanaticism get in the way of that end.  We have studied both the old religion and the Light.  But it is not my lot to worship the dieties of either, only to respect both and their practitioners equally.  In my studies, I have learned to command the powers of nature, but not as a practitioner of the Old Religion would.  I am tied to the Lands and they to me."_  A distant, disturbed look crosses his face as he says the last sentence.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*Amster*

Taking the Captain up on his offer of the Ships Cutter to go ashore, those wishing to go ashore for a brief R&R do so. Approaching the landing piers proper, the first impression is one of a typical port. Various Ship's Chandlers, Cartagoraphers, Taverns, Hotels and Warehouses line the area immediately around the piers. As they disembark from the cutter, a short officous looking young man approaches the group and says "Names please and the ship you are on" Then he opens his book and takes out a pen "Any cargo or trade goods to declare. How long will be your stay"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 26, 2006)

"Ah, excellent, Jaroth, it is well you made this clarification, for I found the lack of a statement regarding the old religion in your initial declaration to be confusing.  The confusion, of course, was caused by the flawed assumption that you were a practitioner of the old ways.  But now I recognize that the interest of your order is truly to isolate yourself from these boundaries in order to serve all side equally.  Please correct me if I have misunderstood you."

"Do you find it sad that you can never allow yourself to pursue objective truth?  In other words, do you ever find yourself dissatisfied with the relative morality that is necessary to respect all beliefs equally?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*Fyi*

For Jaroth
[sblock]I am really enjoying your character and his play but remember your order is known only to those in high positions etc and is directly assocated with the Old Religion being a sect of it's Grand Council. It is proably my fault for not stressing the secrecey etc of your order but you need to keep that in mind. If you readily associate yourself and are identifed with the Old Religion you lose a lot of your effectivness in dealing with the nobility and the church as the Old Relgion is just barely tolerated. Think of the attitude of christians towards Jews in medevial europe. So be very very carful  ...dont want the HOUNDS to come after you with SNIFFERS [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2006)

Although not expecting trouble, Vadric takes the time to put on his armor and gather his important gear before disembarking the _Western Star._ Emerging from his cabin, he now looks the part of the knight...his polished armor and shield are crafted of steel in a deep, cobalt hue, and bear the arms of the Elareon family, an argent wyvern.

After taking the cutter to the pier, Vadric steps forward to reply to the dockmaster. "I am Vadric Elareon, travelling on the Western Star. No cargo or trade goods, simply here to experience the offerings of your fine town, here. We will just be staying for the day."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*Amster*

The young man looks up and down and Vadric and says "Entry tax will be 1 silver sir, please sign here" and hands the book out for Vadric to intial.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2006)

*Bertrand*

The Borderlander steps up and annouces, "Bertrand Brookmead off the Western Star. I have no goods to declair. Our ships sails on the morning tide, so you will be rid of me by then my good fellow. I'm just here to spend some of my coin with your merchants for personal stores to continue my journey and then be on my way."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*Amster*

Looking down his nose now at the Borderman (Bertrand) and his party the young man says "That will be 1 1/2 silvers for your party. Make your mark here" and hands the pen to the Borderman.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 26, 2006)

"My name is Anniston.  I have nothing to declare.  I will most likely return to the ship this evening, before morning in any case."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Handing over a pair of silver coins, Bertrand takes up the pen and signs his name with a flourish. "A pleasant day to you lad," he says taking the time to look down his own noes at the self-important fellow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*Amster*

With a sigh that hints of impatience the young man says "Very well that will be 5 copper pieces...Make your Mark" and turns the book around to Anniston


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2006)

Vadric pays the man a silver and signs his name in the book. He then walks past the man toward the town proper.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 26, 2006)

Anniston pays the fee and carefully writes "Anniston" in the book.  As he is writing, he scans up the ledger to see if anyone else from the ship has left and what they might have declared (or how much they paid, if it is an unexpectedly large amount).

He appears dressed in pilgrim's robes with an iron holy symbol of the Light, a rope belt, and sturdy boots.  His belt-pouch is tucked well away, against his skin.  He does not carry any other items into town.  The rest of his equipment is stowed in his foot locker below decks.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*Amster*

Roll a spot check for me Anniston DC 12


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 26, 2006)

Finnian steps up and writes his name, paying the fee.

"Like Sir Anniston here, I have nothing to declare unless you count these two small weapons I carry for protection. I'm merely going ashore to stretch my legs and purchase some small supplies. I intend to return to the ship well before dawn."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2006)

Vadric half-turns back at Finnian's words and offers his companion a wink and a smile. "Ha, after a few bottles of the local vintage, you may find that easier said than done!


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 26, 2006)

Finnian claps Vadric on the shoulder turning him back towards the customs man.

"My hollow leg hasn't lead me astray yet. So the only thing to worry about is any ruffians that may try to keep me from the ship. And I imagine that is what part of these customs fees are for. To pay guards to keep the port safe. Am I right, sir?"


----------



## Canaan (Oct 26, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth steps off the cutter and announces himself with a disarming smile.  _"I am Jaroth Urkas of the Western Star.  I have no goods or trade to declare.  I merely wish to experience your fine city in the short time given me."_


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 26, 2006)

Anniston spot check = 18


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

For Anniston
[sblock]As he signs the book lookng for recent entries, one does catch his eye. Caspin Devale, Western Star, declared value 500 gold pieces - trade goods[/sblock]

For Jaroth
"The young man looks him up and down with an apprasing air...."That will be 5 copper pieces, make your mark here" handing him the book.

For Finnian
"Yes we do have a more than adequate city watch and local milita to deal with ruffians" the young man says.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

*Jaroth*

"Here you go, good man." Jaroth says as he hands the scribe 5 copper pieces and takes the pen, scribbling his name in the ledger.

"Pardon me, where could I find quality books on History and Geography" Jaroth asks the scribe when he has finished.

******


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

In response to Jaroths question the young man replies  "Two streets up is Chandle's Lane you will find most ot the reputable shops in this are on that street. Should you wish to go to a true book merchant then you must go away from the docks to the city proper...there are several located around the central market square"


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> In response to Jaroths question the young man replies  "Two streets up is Chandle's Lane you will find most ot the reputable shops in this are on that street. Should you wish to go to a true book merchant then you must go away from the docks to the city proper...there are several located around the central market square"




Jaroth nods his head and smiles pleasantly.  _"Thank you."_  Jaroth will make his way to the market square and invite the others to join him.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2006)

As the passengers disembark, Modjan takes the time to assign his men about the ship. He sets watches and positions, including four marines at the plank as boarding wardens. The others are given positions to watch around the ship for anything untowards occuring. 

Modjan then takes two of the sharper eyed, and glib marines down to the docks to patrol. Modjan takes few chances with the security of his ship and wants to scout out any unsavory characters hanging around the docks. 

He heads down to the dock master to register and pay for the ship's berth.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

For Ravensblight
The western star is anchored away from the docks/piers as there is no space for her. Captain Sweetwater let the party use the ships cutter to row ashore in.

The young man takes your information and informs you that anchorage tax is 5 silver pieces and ask if you will be paying now or later.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 27, 2006)

Jaroth's suggestion of a walk into the town center sounds good to Anniston.  Anniston generally sticks with the group.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

Vadric happily accepts Jaroth's invitation to visit the market square. "One of the nice things about travelling is being able to see the sights and, ah, taste the fruits of different cultures. This marketplace sounds like an excellent place to start."

Making sure that Warsong is secure in its scabbard, and that his coin purse is securely tucked away, the knight leads the way deeper into the city, amiably chatting up his companions.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 27, 2006)

Noting the others' concern, Finnian checks to make sure his money pouch is securely fastened back under his belt then turns to keep pace with Jaroth.

"You have an interest in history? It seems we have more in common than just being on the same ship. I, too, am a student of history. Perhaps we could compare notes once we get back to the ship. Is some era in particular you are looking to learn more of?"


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Noting the others' concern, Finnian checks to make sure his money pouch is securely fastened back under his belt then turns to keep pace with Jaroth.
> 
> "You have an interest in history? It seems we have more in common than just being on the same ship. I, too, am a student of history. Perhaps we could compare notes once we get back to the ship. Is some era in particular you are looking to learn more of?"




Noting Finnian's conduct, Jaroth, too, secures his money pouch in an inside pocket of his robe.  _"Ah, a fellow scholar.  Good to hear it."_ Jaroth says heartily.  _"I'm most interested in a comparative history of the races of the Four Lands.  I find it fascinating that, despite how different we are from one another as races, the same sorts of events percolate throughout our histories, wars, famine, religious extremism, etc."  _ Jaroth pauses for Finnian's reaction.

After a moment, he asks, _"And you?"_


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Vadric happily accepts Jaroth's invitation to visit the market square. "One of the nice things about travelling is being able to see the sights and, ah, taste the fruits of different cultures. This marketplace sounds like an excellent place to start."




_"I could not agree more, Vadric."_ Jaroth replies to Vadric, smiling.

[OOC: While in town, Jaroth has invoked his _tongue_s and _comprehend languages_ abilities]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Chatting with the others, Bertrand does not call attention to his own pouch having tucked it away carefully safety while still in private. He carries a enough coins for the expected expenses in a smaller pouch about his neck. "Would stop in at a temple while we are here. If only briefly."


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 27, 2006)

Canaan said:
			
		

> _"I'm most interested in a comparative history of the races of the Four Lands.  I find it fascinating that, despite how different we are from one another as races, the same sorts of events percolate throughout our histories, wars, famine, religious extremism, etc."  _ Jaroth pauses for Finnian's reaction.
> 
> After a moment, he asks, _"And you?"_




"Unfortunately, I have not had the chance to treat with other races. All I know of them is the imperfect snippets that human historians have attributed to them.
"My studies have concentrated on the history and development of the various nations of humanity. How greed and ideological differences have led to nationalism and a fracturing of human culture in spite of common ancestry. The only human culture I've found to be truly unique and not derived from original tribes of the Four Lands is that of D'shai."

Finnian looks around at the other companions and the crowds around the dock before continuing.

"But these are discussions to involved to try to continue here in the road. Besides if we go into greater depth now, we will miss the chance to see what wonders might await us at market."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> "Unfortunately, I have not had the chance to treat with other races. All I know of them is the imperfect snippets that human historians have attributed to them.
> "My studies have concentrated on the history and development of the various nations of humanity. How greed and ideological differences have led to nationalism and a fracturing of human culture in spite of common ancestry. The only human culture I've found to be truly unique and not derived from original tribes of the Four Lands is that of D'shai."
> 
> Finnian looks around at the other companions and the crowds around the dock before continuing.
> ...




Jaroth nods his head smiling.  _"Yes. Yes.  Let's continue this discussion later, aboard the Western Star."_


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Ravensblight
> The western star is anchored away from the docks/piers as there is no space for her. Captain Sweetwater let the party use the ships cutter to row ashore in.
> 
> The young man takes your information and informs you that anchorage tax is 5 silver pieces and ask if you will be paying now or later.




"We'll pay now, by the day for as long as were here."  Replies Modjan fishing out the ship's purse before heading off to the rest of the docks, making note of the ships anchored here.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

Having paid the taxes the party gathers itself and goes in search of the central market. Walking up the main road, the party discovers a thriving seaport with huge warehouses close to the piers. Going further into the city you come across working class neighborhoods with their attending shops and finally after about 45 minutes to the great central square.
A cathederal is located to the west of the square with a small goverment palace, office building located across from it on the east side. To the north and south are three story buildings with shops on the first floor and residences on the 2nd and 3rd. Througout the square are small merchants selling various goods from their carts and stalls. To the east and west run streets lined with other shops. The one to the north leads to what appears to be the homes of the upper class. 

A quick scout of the square shows bookstores and general merchandise as well as provisions of all types.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 27, 2006)

Anniston enjoys tagging along with the party, going where they want to go.  He will buy an empty book, pens, ink, food, drink, some books on meditation and theology, and visit the cathedral.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Taking a moment to orient himself, Bertrand asks, "What shall we visit first? I believe book stores were mentioned?"


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> "Ah, excellent, Jaroth, it is well you made this clarification, for I found the lack of a statement regarding the old religion in your initial declaration to be confusing.  The confusion, of course, was caused by the flawed assumption that you were a practitioner of the old ways.  But now I recognize that the interest of your order is truly to isolate yourself from these boundaries in order to serve all side equally.  Please correct me if I have misunderstood you."
> 
> "Do you find it sad that you can never allow yourself to pursue objective truth?  In other words, do you ever find yourself dissatisfied with the relative morality that is necessary to respect all beliefs equally?"




Jaroth laughs, _"Oh no, good man.  I am no practitioner of the old ways.  I am intrigued, however, by the fact that you show somewhat more tolerance for such things than some of your brethren who would have had me drawn and quartered by now if abused of the notion that I were a practitioner of the old ways."_  Jaroth looks around to make sure nobody is listening and finishes in a lower voice.  _"In my humble and unenlightened opinion, such tolerance bespeaks great wisdom." _  

Jaroth continues in his regular voice, _"Relative morality.  Morality, I believe, is a unique to the society or faith in which one finds himself.  Thus, you have hit the nail on the head.  To an outsider, my morals would appear to be relative to the society or faith I happen to be studying.  But that is not truly the case.  My morality does not change.  My acceptance of differing norm or moral based systems is what sets me apart from most others.  I do not pre-judge a group, culture, race or faith by imposing on it norms and morality of my own culture or faith.  That does not prohibit me from seeking objective truth, however."_




> Taking a moment to orient himself, Bertrand asks, "What shall we visit first? I believe book stores were mentioned?"




_"I think that would be a lovely way to spend out time."_ Jaroth responds with a smile.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

Locating a shop with a sign bearing the legend "M. Calon - Bookseller" the party enters. The shop appears to be a small but prosperous one. Books in heavy leather bindings are on the shelves, the scent of neats foot oil and lemon oil fill the air attesting to the care the books receive. A middle aged man sits behind a heavy teak desk and nods a greeting as the party enters then continues rebinding a book. An examination of the shelves shows numerous books on the geography of the area, some nice histories and even some books on comparative religion. Going deeper into the store, the party discovers a small room sealed off by a heavy iron grate. Just beyond the locked grate can be seen a collection of scroll tubes and two bookselves with glass doors.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Locating a shop with a sign bearing the legend "M. Calon - Bookseller" the party enters. The shop appears to be a small but prosperous one. Books in heavy leather bindings are on the shelves, the scent of neats foot oil and lemon oil fill the air attesting to the care the books receive. A middle aged man sits behind a heavy teak desk and nods a greeting as the party enters then continues rebinding a book. An examination of the shelves shows numerous books on the geography of the area, some nice histories and even some books on comparative religion. Going deeper into the store, the party discovers a small room sealed off by a heavy iron grate. Just beyond the locked grate can be seen a collection of scroll tubes and two bookselves with glass doors.




Jaroth peruses the shelves for a few minutes and chooses some higher quality tomes on geography, history and comparative religion.  He eyes the gate and room beyond, and approaches the bookseller with his purchase in hand.  _"Excuse me, Goodman Calon, I see you have quite a selection, but I must admit that curiosity has gotten the better of me.  Might I inquire of what lays beyond the gate?  I am a bit of a scholar myself, and cannot bear to pass the opportunity to find rare and valuable lore."_ Jaroth asks the bookseller in the language of this region, with a smile.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

Looking up from his repair work the man replies "why thank you sir, we do pride ourselves in having the best collection for sale in the United Proviencs. And the answer to our question is very simple sir, beyond the gate lies our rarest and most exclusive books and reference materail. In fact we were lucky enough a few years ago to come across several historical scolls in ancient R'kashi that we have yet to be able to translate fully. Also there are books from Kell and even a few from the D'shai empire brought to us via Brechan"


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Looking up from his repair work the man replies "why thank you sir, we do pride ourselves in having the best collection for sale in the United Proviencs. And the answer to our question is very simple sir, beyond the gate lies our rarest and most exclusive books and reference materail. In fact we were lucky enough a few years ago to come across several historical scolls in ancient R'kashi that we have yet to be able to translate fully. Also there are books from Kell and even a few from the D'shai empire brought to us via Brechan"




Jaroth's eyes reveal his excitement.  _"Well then Goodman Calon, I am quite interested in perusing such works.  Tell me, what is the subject matter of these magnificient tomes?  And of what you have so far been able to decipher of the scrolls, what is their subject matter?"_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

Vadric continues to browse through the tomes and books on the shelves, only half-interested. His thoughts wander to visiting the nearby cathedral, and perhaps finding a decent place to eat.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

"Why certainly sir, just a moment" Reaching into his desk he removes a key and gets up and begins walking to the grate. "As far as we have been able to translate the scrolls, it appears to be a history of this region as seen by the desert folk. There even appears to be slight references to the the elves. The other tomes are just of various topics." The man then reaches the grate and opens it allowing you to pass into a 10x15 room. The wall to the left hand side is devoted to scrolls and lose papers the wall directly ahead and to the right are covered with floor to celing glass fronted bookshelves. A large reading table is in the center of the room.

Roll a d20 for every 5 minutes you wish to spend looking at the book titles...this applies to anyone who wishes to look.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "Why certainly sir, just a moment" Reaching into his desk he removes a key and gets up and begins walking to the grate. "As far as we have been able to translate the scrolls, it appears to be a history of this region as seen by the desert folk. There even appears to be slight references to the the elves. The other tomes are just of various topics." The man then reaches the grate and opens it allowing you to pass into a 10x15 room. The wall to the left hand side is devoted to scrolls and lose papers the wall directly ahead and to the right are covered with floor to celing glass fronted bookshelves. A large reading table is in the center of the room.
> 
> Roll a d20 for every 5 minutes you wish to spend looking at the book titles...this applies to anyone who wishes to look.




[OOC: Jaroth will get lost in translation for 2 hours.  His rolls are at http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=699113.  He rolled 2 natural 20s.  He has his _comprehend languagues_ and _tongues_ abilities up so he can translate the scrolls.]

As he enters the room, he says to the others, _"I may be here a while.  If you wish to join me, you are, of course, welcome to.  If you would rather move on, I understand.  Is there a place we can meet for tea or dinner later?"_

To Calon, he says as he takes a seat at the table, _"Thank you Goodman.  This will be fine."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

Vadric begins to just wander in the book store when his nose detects the smell of fresh bread and the scent of roast mutton faintly in the air. Realizing that it is close to 4:00 pm his stomach gives a slight grumble.

Anyone just browsing in the general bookstore can aslo roll a d20 for every 5 minutes spent.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

After about a half-hour of browsing, the knight's stomach begins to get the better of him. Smiling at his companions, he begins to walk toward the door. "My friends, I believe I smell fresh bread and roast mutton calling out to me. It is my sacred duty to go and rescue them.




[sblock=d20 results]
1d20-> [17] = (17)
1d20-> [2] = (2)
1d20-> [16] = (16)
1d20-> [14] = (14)
1d20-> [1] = (1)
1d20-> [1] = (1)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=699129
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

Going directly to the scrols Jaroth soon becomes lost in his work. The scrolls,even with his augmentations, prove slow to translate . What he is able to determine is that they were written by a lady called "Mistress of the Desert Springs" The appear to be dated around 800 YL and deal with the geography and area called "The Wildlands". The Wildlands are a series of hills, mountains, marshes ect running from the west coast to the border of Karshal and bewteen the elven lands, most notable the HeartWood, and R'Kashi, the United Proviecnes and the Confederated states. She also goes into some detail describing the various clans and tribes of R;kashi and their ancesteral spirits as well as know desert spirits. Great detail is given to the conflict between the desert tribes and the elves over wood.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

Finding nothing that holds his attention on the bookshelves, Vadric leaves the store and follows his nose. His nose leads him to a small corner resturante with french doors on two sides opening onto the sidewalk and street. Getting closer he also detects the hint of fresh butter and the smell of spicy sausages being grilled. A young lady stands at the door welcoming a few patrons into the area for afternoon tea.

FYI: Your about three business down from the bookstore about 100 feet or so.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Spending some time roaming the Bookstore (1d20=12, 1d20=16, 1d20=13, 1d20=7, 1d20=6, 1d20=1) Bertrand looks for useful information on their destination as well as horsebreeding. He does visit the little locked room as well. He seems a little distracted. At the mention of food, he breaks his revery. "I shall accompany you on your rescue mission sir. Never let it be said that I negected a load in distress." He sets off with Valdric.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

As he browses in the general section, Bertrand does find several books on horsebreeding. Glancing at them he discovers that one is actually a Stud book for the "Silvefoot" family of R'Kashai horses. Such books as he knows are closely held as the detail the breeding techinqes and goals and how they hope to achieve them by the breeders.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

The knight flashes a charming smile at the young lady in the door as he enters the restaurant. He sniffs the air and lets out a contented sigh. "What is the special today, miss? What do you recommend to satisfy the palate of a famished traveller?"


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Going directly to the scrols Jaroth soon becomes lost in his work. The scrolls,even with his augmentations, prove slow to translate . What he is able to determine is that they were written by a lady called "Mistress of the Desert Springs" The appear to be dated around 800 YL and deal with the geography and area called "The Wildlands". The Wildlands are a series of hills, mountains, marshes ect running from the west coast to the border of Karshal and bewteen the elven lands, most notable the HeartWood, and R'Kashi, the United Proviecnes and the Confederated states. She also goes into some detail describing the various clans and tribes of R;kashi and their ancesteral spirits as well as know desert spirits. Great detail is given to the conflict between the desert tribes and the elves over wood.




[OOC: using his _detect magic_ ability, Jaroth will determine whether anything in this room is magical.]

Jaroth says after he has finished translating the scrolls, _"Goodman?  How much for the lot of them?"_


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

Vardic
"Good afternoon sir" the girl responds "Our special this aftenoon are spiced sausages with onion, hot peppers, and wood mushrooms. Garlic and peppermint encrusted roast mutton with a rice pilaf and apple smoked duckling stuffed with dried apples and apricots. For appetizers we have a selction of olives and cheese as well as pickled vegetables" Leading him to a four top table she quickly seats him."What would be your pleasure sir"

Jaorth
Detecting Magic in the room reveals numerous of the books have some sort of protective magic around them and that the scroll shelves and glassed bookcases are in themself magica.

Roll an spellcraft check with a dc of 18 please Jaroth

"The asking price for the scrolls is 5000 silver pieces sir due to their rarity and uniques. You see the desert people are not very literate and such writings as they do produce are most rare and valauable."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Vardic
> Jaorth
> Detecting Magic in the room reveals numerous of the books have some sort of protective magic around them and that the scroll shelves and glassed bookcases are in themself magica.
> 
> ...




[OOC: Spellcraft result was 20.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=699273]

When the bookseller is otherwise occupied in the main room, Jaroth serriptitiously casts _amenuensis_ to copy portions of the scrolls that involve the geography of the area, the names and brief descriptions of the various R'Kashi tribes and the names of known desert spirits.  He takes some notes of some of the remainder.  _"That is indeed a rich price, Goodman.  Too rich for me, I'm afraid."_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

It takes Vadric only a moment to decide what he would like to eat. "Olives and cheese to start, of course. The mutton sounds wonderful for an entree, and perhaps you would be so good as to bring a small helping of the sausages as well. With tea to drink."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

Casting his magic Jaroth easily copies the portions he wishes. The as he is almost complete with his task he gets the nagging impression that there was a strong source of magic, pehaps heavily shielded in or around one of the bookcases along the northern wall.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Casting his magic Jaroth easily copies the portions he wishes. The as he is almost complete with his task he gets the nagging impression that there was a strong source of magic, pehaps heavily shielded in or around one of the bookcases along the northern wall.




[OOC: what school?]

After completing his task, Jaroth wanders over to the bookcase to pinpoint the enchantment.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

The olives and cheese are brought out quickly along with a pot of nice oolong tea with just a hint or orange and spice. A basket containg two small loafs of bread still steaming from the oven is also placed on the table along with an olive paste spread. "The rest will be out in a moment."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

Walking over to the book case and studying it once again Jaroth feels like it is of the arcane school with perhaps a darker flavor to it almost necromatic in origin.

As he is studying the bookcase, he hears another new voice in the room, one that is familar from the ship. Turning around he sees the young man from the ship conversing with the owner in a somewhat low voice.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 27, 2006)

Finnian will also pick up a couple of books regarding the geography and peoples of the northern regions before moving into the smaller room with Jaroth. Browsing around in there, Finnian notes the care taken with the books then moves to look at the R'Kashi scroll with Jaroth.

[sblock]rolls while browsing - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=699318

Finnian does know the desert tongue so he will work out what he can of the scrolls without the use of magic.[/sblock]

Finnian watches Jaroth as he examines the books in more detail.

"Jaroth, do you find something interesting? I am finding this treasure trove may just hold my interest until the goodman here feels it time to close."

Finnian's ears perk up when he hears the voice of the yooung man from the ship. He will keep quiet and see what he can overhear.

[sblock] Listen check if needed = 21. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=699356 [/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Walking over to the book case and studying it once again Jaroth feels like it is of the arcane school with perhaps a darker flavor to it almost necromatic in origin.
> 
> As he is studying the bookcase, he hears another new voice in the room, one that is familar from the ship. Turning around he sees the young man from the ship conversing with the owner in a somewhat low voice.




Jaroth packs his notes and copies into his satchel to hide evidence of his copying and to appear busy in order to listen to the conversation between the boy an the bookseller.

[OCC: Listen check result 12. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=699349]

If he is unsuccessful, we will emerge from the room, saying: _"Goodman.  That bookcase is of superb quality.  But it gives me an unnatural chill.  Where ever did you get it?"_  He stops and looks at the boy, pretending to notice him for the first time.  _"Oh.  Hello young man.  I remember you from the ship.  Glorious day, isn't it?"_


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

As Finnian is browsing the outer room, he stumbles across a book entitled "Culture of the Dragonship Peoples of the Far North". The book is written  by a scholar of some note one Argolos Berlei.

Examing the desert scrolls with Jaroth, he finds the script almost runic but in a flowing pattern (think arabic).


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> "Jaroth, do you find something interesting? I am finding this treasure trove may just hold my interest until the goodman here feels it time to close."




_"Why yes, Finnian.  These scrolls go into great detail about the desert peoples and their various tribes.  They also detail a forest called the Heartwood and detail battles between the desert people and the elves for control of that forest.  And they include several names of known desert spirits.  It is a fascinating read."_  Jaroth responds.

Jaroth suddenly looks at the bookcase, a twinkle in his eye.  _"There is something odd about that bookcase."_  Jaroth puts his hand out and closes his eyes for a moment.  _"Do you feel it?"_


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

As Jaroth gathers his belongins and begins to listen he catches the words "package" and the word "urgency" followed by the word "punishment". As he approaches and greets the two, they stop their conversation. The young man responds to Jaroth with"Yes it appears to be a pleaseant afternoon" The bookseller replies with the comment "I dont rightly know good sir, my grandfather came across them when he opened the shop"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

Vadric sits back and enjoys a cup of tea and partakes a bit of each of the appetizers. "This is truly excellent," he says aloud, to no one in particular. The knight certainly cannot wait for the rest of his meal, and eats with a very contented look upon his face.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 27, 2006)

Canaan said:
			
		

> Jaroth suddenly looks at the bookcase, a twinkle in his eye.  _"There is something odd about that bookcase."_  Jaroth puts his hand out and closes his eyes for a moment.  _"Do you feel it?"_




"I'm better at reading people and writings than I am objects. Perhaps you could explain a bit further after we leave."

Finnian also emerges from the back room.

"I believe I'm going to be here a while longer so before I forget. How much do I owe you for this atlas of the north and this copy of Culture of the Dragonship Peoples of the Far North by Berlei."

[sblock] I have to get ready for rehearsal now. Will be back online late tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

Rhun
The olive and cheese tray is replished along with a fresh basket of bread and another pot of hot tea "Just a few more minutes sir and we will have your dinner ready"

FYI: waiting for Bertrand to post and we will move along with dinner for you

Finnian
"Ah an excellent choice sir...the book by Berlie is 15 silver pieces and the atlas is oly 3silver pieces sir."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Quickly snapping up the book on horse breeding Bertrand joins Vadric. He orders the duck. "I've found quite a rare book on horsebreeding. It may hold clues to some of the difficulties I've been having." Tasting the tea he adds, "Quite nice, but alas it cannot compare to coffee."

OOC: How much does this little tome set him back?


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

*Amster*

BertrandWhen checking out, Bertrand is suprised to find that the book only costs 3 silver pieces. He gets the feeling that perhaps that it's value to a horsebreeder is somewhat unknown to the bookseller. Arriving at the resturante, Bertrand places his order and enjoys the cheese and olives. At the mention of coffee, the waistress apperas and says "Yes sir we do have coffee would you like a small pot?"


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As Jaroth gathers his belongins and begins to listen he catches the words "package" and the word "urgency" followed by the word "punishment". As he approaches and greets the two, they stop their conversation. The young man responds to Jaroth with"Yes it appears to be a pleaseant afternoon" The bookseller replies with the comment "I dont rightly know good sir, my grandfather came across them when he opened the shop"




_"Ah, well then, what a curious thing."_ Jaroth says trying to appear somewhat absentminded.  _"I'll leave you two to transact your busines then.  Oh, I didn't know you were a reader young man.  You should come by my cabin some evening.  I have several tomes that may interest you.  Good day to you."_  Jaroth smiles and returns to the table in the other room with Finnian.

He whispers to Finnian.  _"The boy from the ship is picking up a package for someone.  Is he someone's son on the ship or is he a servant or slave?  He mentioned punishment.  How dreadful."_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2006)

Vadric speaks with Bertrand over their tea and food. "Horsebreeding you say? Is that an interest of yours? I know little about the breeding and raising of horses, but I certainly can respect a well-trained warhorse. I had a destrier when I was younger...a magnificient beast. Seventeen hands tall, and as black as the sins of humanity. One of these days, I shall have to get me another."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Unable to resist, Bertrand orders the coffee. Enjoying the appetizers and the conversation he says, "Sounds like a marvelous animal. A fine battle steed is truely the light manifested in flesh." Pausing for an olive he continues, "My interest is more in endurance and hunting mounts. I ofter find myself on the chase for days or even in a couple of instances weeks. So far my breeding program has been of mixed success, one of my latest mounts is an able jumper and quite capible of the long chase, but unfortunately, he's not the most ah handsome of equines. Still it is progress."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2006)

Vadric grins at his companion as he enjoys a piece of bread with olive spread, slowly eating the food and savoring the taste. "It sounds like a very nice hobby. I could certainly enjoy working with animals, if I had the time to do so. But, I suppose I am a sheppard of sorts as it is...the Light is my crook, and the people are my flock."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 28, 2006)

*Amster*

Bertrand
Ten minutes into their conversation about horses and their breeding, a rich dark aroma fills the air. Startled somewhat Bertrand senses tell him that this may be a type he has never sampled before. The waitress places the pot before him and pours a rich light brown liquid into his cup. "Your coffee sir" Taking a sip, Bertrand is astonishes at the taste, it is very rich medieme roast with a hit of vanilla and a pecan aftertaste. To his suprise Bertrand finds himself finishing the cup quickly and pouring himself another.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 28, 2006)

Anniston looks up from browsing books in an out-of-the-way corner of the bookshop.  He is somewhat alarmed when he realizes that he has been browsing and reading books of the Light for longer than he expected (one hour's worth of browsing).  He wonders if perhaps some of his shipmates have left him, but is relieved to find Jaroth and Finnian still in the shop.

Anniston approaches the bookseller and says, "I found these to be quite interesting, how much for them?"  At which point he recognizes the young fellow from the ship and nods a familiar greeting.

As he moves to join his fellows he turns back to the young man from the ship, trying to remember if he had any particular impression of this young man from any previous conversations he might have had with him (anything on Sense Evil?).  Something seems not quite right between the bookseller and young man, but perhaps he cannot put his finger on it. Sense Motive=19


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 28, 2006)

*Amster*

Vadric/Bertrand
A few more minutes pass, while Bertand sips his coffee, and the plates appear. Vadric is given a large platter of thinly sliced lamb piled high on a saffron rice pilaf made of long grain and wild rice, diced pearl onions and bell peppers. Taking a bite Vadric finds the thin strips of mutton nicelhy flaoverd with a rich deep garlic taste whose couterpoint is a soft delicate taste of peppermint. Bertrand has a young duckling placed in front of him from which the scent of apples and apricots float upward. To either side of the duck are fresh greens with a light olive oil and vinegar dressing and a small mound of pickled carrots,cabbage and bell peppers. Taking a bite, Bertrand finds the rich gamey taste of the duckling masked with a delicate taste of apples. Cutting deeper into the bird, he finds the taste of apricoats and apples tickling his tastebuds. Setting it all off the waitress pours a nice glass of red wine.

Anniston
While he is lost browsing the books, Anniston is shocked to find an early verison of the Book of LIght, the flap shows it being made in 833YL and even an old, now for somewhat heretical book called "Discussoin of the LIght by Abbot Teti." Even more profound is a small book entitled "Devotions to the Light by Bishop Beatrice" Taking his prized to the desk the man announces that it will be 5 silver for Book of the LIght, 15 silver pieces for Discussion of the LIght and 1 gold piece for Devotions.

Addressing the young man Annistion is shocked to find that the aura/field around him is completly neutral. Something does seem to be amiss but Anniston can not place it.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 28, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "Ah an excellent choice sir...the book by Berlie is 15 silver pieces and the atlas is only 3 silver pieces sir."



"Here you are, and if you have any tomes of the music of the northlands I would be interested in seeing them as well before I leave." Finnian passes over the silver pieces before taking the tomes back into the back room.

Finnian motions to the others for quiet as he returns to the back room. Once out of sight of the counter, Finnian pauses to try to eavesdrop on any further conversation between Calon and the young man from the ship.

[sblock]Listen check = 27, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=699875[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Oct 28, 2006)

Jaroth will be quiet until further direction from Finnian.  In the meantime, he will browse the bookshelves in the back room for any books that catch his fancy.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 28, 2006)

*Amster*

Anniston
Thinking back, Anniston can only remember interacting with the young man during meal times or during the early evening hours when he takes a walk about the deck. Other than that the young man appears to say mainly in his cabin and apperars to have no connection with any of the other passangers. 

Jaroth
Browing the bookshelf in the back jaroth stumbles across a title that catches his interst. It is entitled "Demons, Devils, Dwarves and Elves by Silas Frazier". Next to this volume is a smaller slender one entiled "My life as a Historian by Silas Frazier". For some reason this name seems very familar to Jaroth..Roll a Knowledge check either religon or nobility with a dc of 13.

Finnian
Paying his bill, Finnian takes his purchase and goes to the back room where he motions for his fellow passangers to remain silent. Taking a post by the doorwar, finnian settle in to evaesdrop.

For Finnian
[sblock]In hushed quiet tones Finnian catches part of the conversation. Young Man"I dont care how much it costs (garbled words) it must be done. Bookseller"Yes, as you say it will be done (grabled words) have to be after they leave (garbled words). Young Man"Okay I will come back (garbled words) dont cross me in the (garbled words) fire and torment (garbled words).[/sblock]

ALL Party Members in the Bookstore
After a brief five minute or so conversation the Young man appears to have concluded his business and leaves the shop.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 28, 2006)

*Amster*

Bertrand and Vadric
Settling into their meal Bertarnd and Vadric help themeselves to the food before them. Unable to resist "Just one more bite" the two are quickly staring down at empty plates. About halfway thru the meal they notice the young man from the ship enter the resturante and sit down at a table by himself. Placing his order he settles in to partake of a plate of cheese and olives while awaiting his mea. The waitress comes back quickly to his table witha  bottle of wine and pours it and laughter can be heard as she says "I think that can be arranged....we can deliver it when we close" The young man replies "How about adding a few wheels of each type of cheese and several jars of each of the olives"


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 28, 2006)

Finnian turns to the others when the young man leaves the store. Quietly pitching his voice so it won't carry out front, he remarks to Anniston and Jaroth.

"Curious. It appears our interest in scholarship is interfering with the goodman's business. I couldn't catch everything, but he and the young man have business that apparently needs privacy to conclude. It sounded to be quite an expensive transaction and appeared that the young man was threatening the goodman with something if the transaction could not be completed.
"I wonder how long it will take the goodman to come back here to announce that he is closing? Especially since I announced to him and the young man that I was liable to be here for quite some time yet."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand nods, "I suspect that is a full time task indeed. Fortunately, horsebreeding isn't all that time consuming. I travel a lot and can get new stock all over. The animals do most of the work after all," he adds with a chuckle. Visibly beaming as he tries the coffee he asks, "Would you care for a cup?" 

"I think the lad has the right of it. I might well acquire a few of these olives myself. It all depends on the coffee. I fear that I shall have to have some of that as well." When next the waitress returns Bertrand asks if they have any sweets for dessert and inquires about purchasing coffee or olives.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 28, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> [Jaroth
> Browing the bookshelf in the back jaroth stumbles across a title that catches his interst. It is entitled "Demons, Devils, Dwarves and Elves by Silas Frazier". Next to this volume is a smaller slender one entiled "My life as a Historian by Silas Frazier". For some reason this name seems very familar to Jaroth..Roll a Knowledge check either religon or nobility with a dc of 13.




[OOC: Jaroth got a 6 on his Knowledge check.  He has neither Knowledge Religion, nor Knowledge Nobility.  He does have Knowledge, History, however.  That check would have been an 18.]

He will browse through the two books briefly.  Satisfied that they are of interest, Jaroth approaches the Goodman.  _"How much for these two and the other four tomes on geography and history?"_


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 28, 2006)

*Amster*

Finnian
True to his predection the Bookseller enters the back rooom an announces that he will be closing in 30 minutes. However a quick glance tells you that it is around 5:45 pm so his request is not that unsual.

Jaroth
Beaming at Jaroth's selection he says "The small book by FRazis is 50 silverpieces, the large one is 70 silver pieces. As for the others I can let you have them for a price of 10 silver pieces. Does that sound fair to you" 

Roll a general knowledge check then with a dc of 10.....

Bertrand
The waitress beems at the approval of the foods offered by the establishment then says "We may be able to spare a few jars of olives sir, but you would be better off going to the merchant with whom we conduct business "His name is Paragon and he can be found in Chandlers' Street close to the docks" Leaving she returns and states "I can let you have five gallong jars, two of the green, two of the black, and one of the kalamative for 15 silver pieces. I am sorry thouhg we do not have enought of the coffee to sell, you had best seek out old Benny in Chandlers Street @ Bennys Food Emporiume. That is where we purchased it"
She then continues "For Desert we have green apples baked in honey, fresh peaches covered with ginger cinamaon and and a very nice lemon ice."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 28, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Jaroth
> Beaming at Jaroth's selection he says "The small book by FRazis is 50 silverpieces, the large one is 70 silver pieces. As for the others I can let you have them for a price of 10 silver pieces. Does that sound fair to you"
> 
> Roll a general knowledge check then with a dc of 10.....





[OOC: A spat of poor rolling for Jaroth.  Knowledge Check result: 9. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=700194]

Jaroth's mouth opens slightly in surprise.  Believing he must be missing the significance of these tomes, since Calon's prices did not otherwise seem exorbitant, and not wishing to call attention to his inadequacy, particularly after announcing that he is a scholar and especially among his new friends, Jaroth responds only, _"Quite."_  

Digging out his pouch, he counts 130 silver pennies and hands them over to Goodman Calon.  Returning his money pouch to an inside pocket of his robe, Jaroth asks,_"Might you know where I could obtain a small waterproof chest or coffer, Goodman Calon?" Our journey is likely to be long, I wouldn't want to take any chances with these precious tomes._  He smiles wanly.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 28, 2006)

*Amster*

Jaroth
Taking the money and placing it in a drawer the man replies. "Well most of the waterproof items and such will be found on Chandler's Street. A gentlemen by the Name of Paragon has a shop there and he deals almost exclusively with items and food stuffs for water travel and travel in the desert. Looking at the sun...they usually close around 830pm so you may not be to late to get to them today if you hurry"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2006)

"Ah, the fresh peaches for me, if you don't mind my dear," says Vadric to the young lady. Turning his attention back he Bertrand, he adds "I believe we would do well to visit not only this Paragon, but also this Benny as well. Good food will be hard to come by once we are back on the ship."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 28, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Jaroth
> Taking the money and placing it in a drawer the man replies. "Well most of the waterproof items and such will be found on Chandler's Street. A gentlemen by the Name of Paragon has a shop there and he deals almost exclusively with items and food stuffs for water travel and travel in the desert. Looking at the sun...they usually close around 830pm so you may not be to late to get to them today if you hurry"




_"Ah. Thank you, Goodman.  Are you familiar with Frazier's work?"_  He asks nonchalantly.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 28, 2006)

"A gold royal?"  Anniston says to the bookseller with dismay, "I am on a pilgrimage seeking enlightenment and I am willing to pay a fair price, but a gold royal seems a high price to pay.  I humbly beg you to come down in your price for a fellow sojourner of the Light.  I am happy to pay 60 silver pennies for these three books and in addition during my long sea voyage I will pray every day that the Light grant you health and good fortune."

OOC: spend some time and use diplomacy to attempt to negotiate a better deal: 40 (natural 20)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 28, 2006)

*Amster*

Anniston
Fixing Anniston with a steely eye,"You call yourself a chrucmen to quibble over such a rare book as by the Bishop Beatrice...welll hmmmm if you take it as a pacage deal i think i could let you have it for  80 silver pennies as it is not a first edition but a copy of a copy..."
   Anniston needs to make a knowlege religon check for me dc 14

Jaroth
"Yes i have read several of his works, very poplar author some 150 years ago or so....that i when most of his books were written....some of course a copied and badly at that. I think you will find these books to be truer copies of the originals." Pointing to Annisoton he says "Ask your friend their, he should know,,,Frazier was employed by the church after all"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 29, 2006)

Botched the religion roll for a total of 8

"Of course I've heard of the Bishop Beatrice.  That's the only reason I'm still discussing the purchase of this copy-of-a-copy.  I'll give you the 80 silver pennies for all three if you swear on your honor you will give 20 silver pennies to the church on this comming day of the Sun when you receive the sacrament of Illumination"


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 29, 2006)

Finnian collects his materials and comes out front where the others are calculating their purchases.

"Anniston, if you are truly short of funds, I believe I can cover some of the cost provided you would let me study the tomes when you are not during the rest of our voyage. That is the unfortunate thing about scholarship. It is a rather expensive hobby.
"It is unfortunate that you are closing, Master Calon. You have a wonderful collection here. I could get lost in exploring it until it was time to reboard the ship if you would let me."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 29, 2006)

J. Alexander[COLOR=Sienna said:
			
		

> Jaroth[/COLOR]
> "Yes i have read several of his works, very poplar author some 150 years ago or so....that i when most of his books were written....some of course a copied and badly at that. I think you will find these books to be truer copies of the originals." Pointing to Annisoton he says "Ask your friend their, he should know,,,Frazier was employed by the church after all"




Addressing Anniston, Jaroth says _"Perhaps we can discuss Frazier and his works over dinner, Anniston.  If you would join me, we can obtain provisioning from Paragon's shop and then have ourselves a quaint repast.  What do you say?"_

Addressing Finnian, Jaroth says, _"Perhaps you would join us?"_


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 29, 2006)

Canaan said:
			
		

> Addressing Anniston, Jaroth says _"Perhaps we can discuss Frazier and his works over dinner, Anniston.  If you would join me, we can obtain provisioning from Paragon's shop and then have ourselves a quaint repast.  What do you say?"_
> 
> Addressing Finnian, Jaroth says, _"Perhaps you would join us?"_




"Well, since I can't stay here, I would enjoy accompanying you. Then we may continue to discuss the merits of the information we've found here."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 29, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> "Well, since I can't stay here, I would enjoy accompanying you. Then we may continue to discuss the merits of the information we've found here."




As we leave, Jaroth whispers to Finnian, _"I can't help my curiosity.  While I was sitting at the table in that back room, I sensed a strong magical presence in or behind the northern wall of that small room.  The boy is picking up something valuable from Calon, so valuable that Calon has to close his store to conduct the transaction.  Something magical would certainly fall under the description of valuable.  Ordinarily, I wouldn't involve myself in such affairs, but if the boy is some servant to someone on our ship and we will be traveling with said person for quite some time, I would be very interested in knowing who it is that maintains this boy servant and commands the resources to purchase items of magical potency, if it is indeed true that the magical signature I felt in the shop is the source of the transaction between the boy and Calon."  _  

Jaroth pauses for a moment and whispers again.  _"I have the means to allow us to eavesdrop on the transaction, but it would entail a fair amount of risk..."_


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 29, 2006)

*Anniston*

"I will be with you shortly, Jaroth, as soon as I have finished my transaction with the honorable shop master."  

"Thank you, Finnian, for your offer, I will certainly bear your kindness in mind in the future.  But I would not ask you to pay for something that I am happy to offer for free."

Turning back to the shop keeper, "It seems that you are in a hurry to finish your other business so perhaps we must conclude our enjoyable conversation.  Do we have a deal?"  Anniston carefully counts out 80 silver pennies and holds them out to the book seller.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 29, 2006)

*Amster*

Anniston
"Thank you for your patronage sir, rest assured i shall tith accordingly next Light's Day" The bookseller says as he places the silver pennies in his desk.

Finnian
"Sorry to rush you good sir but it is close to closing and I must tidy up the shop and the hurry home. I do appreciate your patronage" the bookeseller says. "Perhaps on you next visit we can allow for more time or you could perhaps arrive earlier in the day"


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 29, 2006)

Calon said:
			
		

> "Sorry to rush you good sir but it is close to closing and I must tidy up the shop and the hurry home. I do appreciate your patronage" the bookeseller says. "Perhaps on you next visit we can allow for more time or you could perhaps arrive earlier in the day"



Finnian looks back to Master Calon before leaving.

"Unfortunately, when one's conveyance does not arrive until late in the day and intends to leave before the start of the next day, the choice of timing is not one of the things one has the luxury of choosing. Good day to you, sir, and I shall definitely keep your shop in mind the next time I'm in town."

Finnian leaves and waits for the others to join him on the street. While waiting, Finnian scans the street to note the other businesses around and watch the people on their late day business.



> Jaroth pauses for a moment and whispers again. "I have the means to allow us to eavesdrop on the transaction, but it would entail a fair amount of risk..."



"There is definitely something strange about the transaction they are preparing. I would like to get a chance to see what is in the young man's heart. What are the means and the risk you are proposing?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 29, 2006)

Anniston catches up with Finnian and Jaroth outside the book shop.

"I appologize for taking so much time bickering over the matter of a few silver pennies.  I admit that my willingness to haggle like a common fishwife has caused no small degree of amusement among the gentle southern lords in the Valley of the Light."

"Have you noticed that in the north gentlemen of quality are taught to watch the pennies and consider it a matter of poor taste to watch each other, while in the south gentlemen of quality are taught to watch each other and consider it a matter of poor taste to watch the pennies?"

"Ah, but I see that you two are involved in some sort of discussion.  I hope I did not inturrupt."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 29, 2006)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> Anniston catches up with Finnian and Jaroth outside the book shop.
> 
> "I appologize for taking so much time bickering over the matter of a few silver pennies.  I admit that my willingness to haggle like a common fishwife has caused no small degree of amusement among the gentle southern lords in the Valley of the Light."
> 
> ...




_"No need to apologize at all, Anniston.  His price did seem a bit high.  Finnian and I were just discussing the oddity of the transaction the bookseller is about to undertake with the boy from the ship.  It is quite peculiar.  What could a bookseller be selling that is so secret that he must close his shop to conduct the transaction?  We were discussing the means by which we can discover the subject of the transaction and the motive in the boy's heart." _ Jaroth tells Anniston.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 29, 2006)

Anniston replys to Jaroth, "It would be inappropriate for us to ignore a criminal act, but I did not see anything incriminating.  What did you observe and what do you propose we do about it?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 29, 2006)

Finnian gestures around as if trying to deccide where to go next while checking to see that no one is paying attention to them. Then turns back to Anniston pitching his voice to remain private.

"As I mentioned earlier, both Master Calon and the young man appeared nervous to have us in the shop while they were trying to conduct business. As the young man prepared to leave, he was threatening dire consequences if their business could not be completed before the ship had to leave. Whether the consequences were to him or to Master Calon, I could not hear, but they were definitely mentioned.
"Also, Jaroth here noted something about the bookcase in the back that made him rather uncomfortable. Perhaps you could elaborate on that for us, Jaroth."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 29, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Finnian gestures around as if trying to deccide where to go next while checking to see that no one is paying attention to them. Then turns back to Anniston pitching his voice to remain private.
> 
> "As I mentioned earlier, both Master Calon and the young man appeared nervous to have us in the shop while they were trying to conduct business. As the young man prepared to leave, he was threatening dire consequences if their business could not be completed before the ship had to leave. Whether the consequences were to him or to Master Calon, I could not hear, but they were definitely mentioned.
> "Also, Jaroth here noted something about the bookcase in the back that made him rather uncomfortable. Perhaps you could elaborate on that for us, Jaroth."




Jaroth sighs uncomfortably.  He pauses to choose his words carefully.  Moving closer to Anniston and Finnian, in a barely audible whisper, he says: _"I have the ability to sense magic."_  He pauses for a reaction from Anniston.

After a moment he continues, _"A powerful aura emanated from the north wall of that small room we were in.  It was there for an instant and then vanished, as if it were heavily shielded.  I cannot be certain, but I deduced that it could be associated with the subject of the transaction between Calon and the boy."_


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Ah, the fresh peaches for me, if you don't mind my dear," says Vadric to the young lady. Turning his attention back he Bertrand, he adds "I believe we would do well to visit not only this Paragon, but also this Benny as well. Good food will be hard to come by once we are back on the ship."




"I'll take the olives. The peaches for me as well. I companions are really missing out. Trips to Paragon and Benny are in order. I wonder what our fellows have gotten up to? Perhaps we should try to locate."  Taking another sip of coffee he adds, "After dessert of course."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 29, 2006)

Anniston returns Jaroth's gaze directly.  He begins speaking in a formal and professional tone.

"We will discuss your magical abilities in more detail later, but for now I will assume unless you correct me right now that your magic is a sorcerous gift of the Light and not the aberation of wizardry."

"I do not need to tell you that using magic to investigate magic bears the risk of causing as much or more trouble for us as for those we are investigating.  Also bear in mind that we are visitors in this city and are not familiar with the legal and political environment."

"However, based on your observations, I agree that there is sufficient cause to warrant further investigation.  Apart from confronting them directly or reporting our suspicions to the authorities, what do you propose we do about it?"


----------



## Canaan (Oct 29, 2006)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> Anniston returns Jaroth's gaze directly.  He begins speaking in a formal and professional tone.
> 
> "We will discuss your magical abilities in more detail later, but for now I will assume unless you correct me right now that your magic is a sorcerous gift of the Light and not the aberation of wizardry."
> 
> ...




Jaroth levels his gaze at Anniston, being clear to look him in the eye as he answers the paladin.  _"Your assumption is, of course, correct Anniston.  I am no rogue wizard.  My magic is my gift."_ 

To Finnian and Anniston, Jaroth continues, _"As for further investigation of the boy and Calon, I agree that we should not risk legal entanglements ourselves.  I will therefore leave what I am about to suggest open for discussion.  We should decide together the wisdom of this approach.  I will merely suggest a possibility, not a recommendation."_

Jaroth continues, _"I propose one of us eavesdrop, unseen, from within the store.  The difficult part will be slipping into the store.  It will require the eavesdropper to slip in while the boy enters the shop.  I can make the eavesdropper invisible to sight.  Any scent he wears, must be removed so as not to be revealed by a sharp nose.  And care must be taken to move stealthily, lest the ear reveal the intruder.  The enchantment will last only two minutes.  It may not be enough time for Calon and the boy to complete their transaction."_


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 29, 2006)

"I am not comfortable taking this approach.  There are a variety of ethical reasons, but one practical reason is that I do not think two minutes is enough time."

"Jaroth, please do not take offense if my response sounds blunt, but our current situation does not allow us much time for diplomacy."

"Your proposal is worthy of consideration, but may I offer another suggestion?  If you are correct in your suspicion, then it is likely that the young man will be in possession of incriminating evidence on board the ship.  We may be in a better position to continue this investigation upon the high seas."


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 29, 2006)

Finnian responds with an equally lowered voice.

"I agree that two minutes is not enough time. I don't even think the seven minutes I am capable of is enough time nor am I stealthy enough to avoid the possible misstep from announcing my prescence.
"And before you start lecturing, Anniston, I am a true bard with the proper tutors and even some study in Kell. My magic is most definitely a gift of the Light.
"The only reason I was considerring doing something here rather than back at the ship is because of the possiblity of Master Calon being involved in dealing with dangerous contraband. It would be far easier to deal with the boy back at the ship. I was just hoping there would be some way to get into position to read the thoughts of both participants during the transaction."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 29, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Finnian responds with an equally lowered voice.
> 
> "I agree that two minutes is not enough time. I don't even think the seven minutes I am capable of is enough time nor am I stealthy enough to avoid the possible misstep from announcing my prescence.
> "And before you start lecturing, Anniston, I am a true bard with the proper tutors and even some study in Kell. My magic is most definitely a gift of the Light.
> "The only reason I was considerring doing something here rather than back at the ship is because of the possiblity of Master Calon being involved in dealing with dangerous contraband. It would be far easier to deal with the boy back at the ship. I was just hoping there would be some way to get into position to read the thoughts of both participants during the transaction."




_"A bard.  Splendid!"_ Jaroth smiles.  _"Anniston, I take no offense at your disapproval of my suggestion.  As I mentioned, I thought it risky." _ Jaroth assures Anniston.  _"I agree that we can continue whatever investigation we begin when we are back on the Western Star."_

_"As for reading their thoughts during the transaction,"_ Jaroth says with a twinkle in his eye, _"leave that to me."_  He winks at Finnian.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 29, 2006)

*Amster*

Bertrand/Vadric
Desert is served along with a discreted black leather folio. The Peaches are excellent with the distinct sharp taste of ginger and cinaminon tasteful point/counterpoint. Fininshing the tasty treat both Vadric and Bertrand glance down and open the small folios. Vadric is suprised to find that the excellent meal cost only 3 silver pieces. Bertrand is somewhat chargained that his vice has lead to such an expense but is seen cheerfully placing 2 gold soverigns on the table. Bidding the resturante fairwell the two exit the resturante. Glancing about the see Jaroth, Finnian and Annistion standing talking quietly outside of the bookstore. 

Jaroth/Anniston/Finnian
As the trio discuss their next move, the see both Bertrand and Vadric emerge from a building about 100 feet away. Both look slighlty the worse for wear and move with a slowness and demanor that can only mean one thing, the are stuffed with good food.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 29, 2006)

> "As for reading their thoughts during the transaction," Jaroth says with a twinkle in his eye, "leave that to me." He winks at Finnian.



"Jaroth, I urge you to consider carefully the possible consequenses of using magic in this situation.  Our suspicion against these gentlemen is based on the thinest of arguments.  An inappropriate use of magic in this case could go very poorly for all of us.  We must consider that reading their thoughts in this circumstance may be more criminal than the suspected crime we are trying to investigate."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 29, 2006)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> "Jaroth, I urge you to consider carefully the possible consequenses of using magic in this situation.  Our suspicion against these gentlemen is based on the thinest of arguments.  An inappropriate use of magic in this case could go very poorly for all of us.  We must consider that reading their thoughts in this circumstance may be more criminal than the suspected crime we are trying to investigate."




Jaroth responds. _"I see your point of view.  I do not wish to do anything that makes you feel uncomfortable, Anniston."_  Jaroth pauses for a second and says cheerily, _"Besides, I suppose if they do intend to do anyone harm on the ship with their highly potent arcane package, I'm sure that we will be able to suss it all out before it happens."_  Jaroth considers further.  _"Of course, by then it might be too late, with the package already on the ship and all."_ 

Jaroth shakes his head and waves his hand dismissively.  _"No matter.  I'm sure it's nothing after all.  Let's just hope its not evocation magic with a contingency trigger."_

He turns to Finnian.  _"Right, Finnian?"_ Jaroth asks with a mischievous gleam in his eye.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2006)

"Ho there, friends," calls Vadric as he walks toward the others outside of the bookstore. "Finished browsing through books for the day? You missed out on a most excellent meal. We were furnished with the names of two highly reputable food merchants, though, so we can stock up for our long voyage at sea."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 30, 2006)

"Thank you, Jaroth, you are very kind to consider my request."

"Ah, Vadric and Bertrand, you both look well after your meal.  It turns out we three have nearly had something of an adventure ourselves.  But it is not something we should continue discussing here in the middle of the street.  Lead on, Sir Vadric, we yet have shopping to attend to!"

As Anniston makes his way down the street he stops and kneels in front of a beggar, exchanges a few kind words, and gives him 5 silver pennies, "Please accept this gift, compliments of Master Calon the book-seller.  I pray it will help you find a warm meal and a safe place to sleep tonight."

As Anniston continues through town he repeats the same gesture of good will (8 times in total), always giving 5 silver pennies "compliments of Master Calon the book-seller".


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2006)

*Bertrand*

A contented smile on his face Bertrand nods.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 30, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth buts his hand to his stomach.  _"I'm a bit famished myself.  Perhaps we can get a bite after we provision ourselves?"_


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 30, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Ho there, friends," calls Vadric as he walks toward the others outside of the bookstore. "Finished browsing through books for the day? You missed out on a most excellent meal. We were furnished with the names of two highly reputable food merchants, though, so we can stock up for our long voyage at sea."



"Finished browsing books? That time will never come. Unfortunately Master Calon decided he had to close up for the day so I only have the books we purchased to browse through for now."

Finnian indicates the bundles the three of them have then turns to Jaroth.

"If dire consequences are involved, I doubt if the subject will be anything so tame as simple evocations. But I agree with Anniston, the chance of discovery and being detained by the locals is too great to continue investigating here. We'll just have to watch the young man when he returns to the ship. We can always send word to have Master Calon detained if it proves necessary."

Finnian then remembers that Vadric and Bertrand left before the subject of the discussion arose.

"If you remember the nervous young man from the ship, it seems that he is involved in some suspicious dealings at the bookstore. However, the three of us don't have the skills to continue the investigation of those dealings without drawing attention to ourselves."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2006)

*Bertrand*

A sudden change comes over Bertrand, the jolly full dinner suddenly replaced by the sharp eyed hunter. "What sort of dealings? I'd be willing to try and help if you think something significant is happening."  He is all business and very alert.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2006)

Vadric nods. "Yes, indeed. If one of our shipmates is involved in dubious dealings, it might be well advised to figure out what they are."


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 30, 2006)

"The problem, gentlemen, is that the bookstore is too small to effectively be able to enter and observe the transaction without being detected. Right now all we have are suspicions that are not substantial enough to merit trying to explain to the authorities why we would be tresspassing to eavesdrop. Such an entanglement would probably make us miss our ship in the morning, and I believe we all have business furthe north since this was just a waystop along the way."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 30, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> "The problem, gentlemen, is that the bookstore is too small to effectively be able to enter and observe the transaction without being detected. Right now all we have are suspicions that are not substantial enough to merit trying to explain to the authorities why we would be tresspassing to eavesdrop. Such an entanglement would probably make us miss our ship in the morning, and I believe we all have business furthe north since this was just a waystop along the way."





Jaroth politely interrupts, Finnian.  _"Actually, that's not entirely accurate."  _  

Turning to Bertrand, he continues.  _"Remember on the ship when we met and you made mention of garnering our aid should the need arise against the humanoids who have infested the North?  If you will recall, in response I said something to the effect that I would be of better service obtaining information about our enemies."_

To everyone gathered, Jaroth continues.  _"I can hide in an alleyway next to or behind the bookstore and--without drawing attention to myself--listen to the thoughts of the gentlemen in the bookstore.  This is not an ability that I use with any frequency as I feel most circumstances do not outweigh an individual's right to keep his own thoughts.  But if we agree that the circumstances warrant it, I can do so without stepping foot inside the bookstore."_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2006)

OOC: Mispost


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 30, 2006)

Finnian looks at Jaroth and the others guaging reactions.

"I am aware of that particular divination as well, as it comes in handy in certain aspects of my duties as a diplomat. If we want to try it, I will join you. However, if Master Calon is truly involved with mystical contraband, I believe we will find his shop warded from such simple divinations. Did any of you note how thick the walls of the shop are?"


----------



## Canaan (Oct 30, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Finnian looks at Jaroth and the others guaging reactions.
> 
> "I am aware of that particular divination as well, as it comes in handy in certain aspects of my duties as a diplomat. If we want to try it, I will join you. However, if Master Calon is truly involved with mystical contraband, I believe we will find his shop warded from such simple divinations. Did any of you note how thick the walls of the shop are?"




_"Finnian, you and I are not so different.  As for wards, I sensed none on the outside walls.  That smaller room may be warded against divination.  But I suspect that the wardings I sensed had more to do with protecting the books than keeping nosy bards and sorcerers from eavesdropping."_

Jaroth looks back at the building.  _"If the walls are too thick, we can use a window.  Scent and sound shouldn't matter outside and they will be unable to see us."_


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"I am still a little confused. What sort of transaction are you expecting them to make?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 30, 2006)

*Amster*

As the party stands outside the booksellers shop talking softly, they observe several individual carrying lighted wicks on long poles moving about the street and shops lighting the overhead laterns. Merchants and shop keepers are also oversved closing up shops and moving to what appears to be resturantes and pubs, while others can be seen thru their storefront windows moving about their shop cleaning up etc....a glance into the booksellers reveals that he to is tiddying up his shop, wiping down counters and shelves etc. Soft Laughter can be heard coming from the eatiers lining the square as well as the bustle of people going home. Judging the sun and it's positions leaves the party to belive it is close to 630pm.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 30, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "I am still a little confused. What sort of transaction are you expecting them to make?"




Turning to Bertrand, Jaroth explains.  _"We have reason to believe the transaction will involve a highly potent magical item of some unknown nature.  The boy seemed insistent, suggesting that if Calon did not come through, punishment would be involved.  We are unclear whether it is to the boy, the merchant or both that this punishment would come and it is equally unclear as to the source of such punishment."_

Jaroth observes those hustle and bustle of the streets and continues.  _"But it is becoming clear by the activity on the streets that any action at this time would be risky.  Too risky, in fact.  Shall we make our way to the provisioner's shop.  I believe Calon told me he was open until 8:30?"_


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"Unless you have reason to believe that the item is heritical in some way then I think it best we leave well enough alone. I possess an item of considerable power with an illustrious history of service to the light. Despite the man's obvious concern for secrecy and great interest in completing the transaction can we say for certain that there is anything wrong going on here? I suggest a better course would be to watch the man carefully on the ship."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

Vadric again finds himself agreeing with blonde ranger. "All this talk of dark magic is leaving a foul taste in my mouth. As a priest and knight of the Light, it is my duty to seek out and destroy heretical magics...but in this case it seems there is only speculation to act on."


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 31, 2006)

"Speculation is where most investigations start, and there is sufficient cause to be suspicious but not enough to act. And so the arguement returns to the original suggestion of waiting until back on the ship with a heightened awareness of the activities of the young man.
"Shall we see if we can find Paragon's before it closes?"

Finnian turns and begins to head back toward the dock region where Paragon's is upposed to be located.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2006)

*Bertrand*

With a nod, Bertrand adds, "I like this no more than the rest of you, but we must stay within the law or our actions could come to nothing. Let us complete our shopping."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 31, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> With a nod, Bertrand adds, "I like this no more than the rest of you, but we must stay within the law or our actions could come to nothing. Let us complete our shopping."




Jaroth follows Finnian to Paraon's.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 1, 2006)

*Amster*

After discussing their options, the party sets forth to find Paragon's on Chandler's Street in order to buy provisions and durable travel items for the high seas. Going thru the neighborhoods, people can be seen gathering in small taverns and resturantes conversing and laughing. The streets are filled with the smells of various supper dishes being prepared then set out for familes to consume. Apporaching the dock/warehouse/merchant district the crowd become much rougher with ladies of the evening plying their trade and sailors on shore leave drinking and gambling.

Approaching the dock area proper, crossbow bolts whislte out from the darkness striking each party member. Bertrand, Vadric and Anniston are solidly hit and a numbing sensation begins to surrond the area in which the bold his. Bertrand, Vadric and Anniston take 2 points of damage and need to make a for save at -4 DC 13. Meanwhile Jaroth and Finnian are hit with similar bolts for 2 points of damage but instead of numbing sensation, a fierce cold sets in and each takes 5 points of damage. The party begins to rally when 8 people rush them from the sides catching them flat footed.  Each party member is attacked by a limber dark clad individual who successfull strikes them with a short sword. Everyone takes 4 points of damage and roll a fort save at -4 dc 14 or suffer and additional 28 points of damage and 2 dex points. (Roll Initative)

For All Characters
[sblock]Trick or Treat ...you can disregard the last paragraph. The treat is that i have enjoyed the charcter interaction and personalites being developed so award yourself 1000 xp each. Happy Halloween[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 1, 2006)

Finnian walks along with the others observing the change in the crowds as evening falls.

At Paragon's, Finnian will purchase a few luxury provisions but not nearly as much as the others. He is mainly along for the company and the chance to see the town and stretch his legs.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2006)

*Bertrand*

OOC: You're just lucky you're too far away for us to toilet paper your house...

Bertrand will browse a bit and see what interesting luxury items are available. He is particularly interested in coffees and unusual local fare.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 1, 2006)

OOC: Happy Halloween!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2006)

Vadric browses the shop goods with his companions, hoping that he can find enough well-preserved and tasty provisions to get him through the next month on ship.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 1, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth will browse Paragon's looking for high quality paper and ink and a substitute quill.  He will also look for a blank book, a compass and a watertight or waterproof coffer or chest.  Additionally, he is looking for tasty provisions that will last a while aboard ship, 2 casks of water and 1 cask of very fine wine.

OOC: Happy Halloween!


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 1, 2006)

*Amster*

Turning right onto Chandler's Street the party soon finds Paragon's. Entering the establishment they find it is a largish building with just a small store front but quickly branching out to cover almost the entire back area of the row of buildings. Ships goods of all types can be seen as well as most all of the standard adventruing and traveling equipment even in masterwork quality. The food sections is more the complete with such delicates as goose liver pate in silve tins, a selcetion of olive salads and olives packed in oil or birne or even pickled. Meats are either smoked, salted or tinned. An additional selction of bottled or dried vegetialbes and fruits are to be seen. Prticual items of interst are smoked duck stored in glass jars, smoked bear sausage, peppered beef.

A gentlemen greets the party and says :How may i help you good sirs.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Quickly making the rounds to scout out the goods, Bertrand turns to the gentleman. "A very nice selection you have here. I'd like to acquire some of these ducks and the bear sausages as well. Maybe some of the dried and bottled vegetables as well."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2006)

"Indeed," agrees Vadric, offering the proprieter a warm smile. "A variety of smoked and salted meats, some dried fruits and vegetables, and perhaps some breads and cheeses. We have a long sea voyage ahead of us, and our palates crave something beyond simple sailors' fare."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 1, 2006)

*Amster*

"This way my good sir's" the young clerk says and leads the Vadric and Bertrand over to the meat section. "Here are our smoked meats for long trips which is either smoked, slated or dried. Always you will find an exceptional selection of specialty hams and meats perseved in either glass or tin containers which will keep for considerable periods of time and all weathers" Movign along he points out various frutis and vegetables also perserved. "If i may, I would highly recommend some of the potted roast's and fowl. All you need to do is just put the clay pots in or on a heat source and let them heat. Then it is a simple task to just break the lid and serve. They are acutally quite reasonalbe. 5 silver for a beef roast, 3 silver for a pork and 3 silver for either duck or chicken." Leading them next to the chesse and bread section he shows them a collection of tinned ship's biscuts of various qualities (1sp,2sp, and 4 sp respectively) and to numerous types of cheeses dipped in heavy wax.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 1, 2006)

*Amster*

"This way my good sir's" the young clerk says and leads the Vadric and Bertrand over to the meat section. "Here are our smoked meats for long trips which is either smoked, slated or dried. Always you will find an exceptional selection of specialty hams and meats perseved in either glass or tin containers which will keep for considerable periods of time and all weathers" Movign along he points out various frutis and vegetables also perserved. "If i may, I would highly recommend some of the potted roast's and fowl. All you need to do is just put the clay pots in or on a heat source and let them heat. Then it is a simple task to just break the lid and serve. They are acutally quite reasonalbe. 5 silver for a beef roast, 3 silver for a pork and 3 silver for either duck or chicken." Leading them next to the chesse and bread section he shows them a collection of tinned ship's biscuts of various qualities (1sp,2sp, and 4 sp respectively) and to numerous types of cheeses dipped in heavy wax. " I have on hand, 5 pound smoked gouda and cheddar, a nice blue stilton, cambremet and mild cheddear, provolone and brie"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 2, 2006)

Anniston has every intention of being reserved, but continues to find things that catch his eye.  Empty journal, pens, ink, food and drink of various sorts.  I will not purchase any truely costly items (such as coffee!) but olives and potted meats sound too tasty to pass up.  I imagine Anniston will spend around 500sp for a variety of items.  "I presume that we can have our selections packed into a crate and delivered to the docks for transfer to the ship?"

OOC:  I gather that we are not provisioning ourselves for the entire journey, but rather buying anything we might like in addition to the sailor's food that is available on board ship.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 2, 2006)

*Amster*

Following behind Bertrand and Vadric, Anniston begins to shop for himself. Soon he collects an amazing amout of food and items of top quality. The sales clerck helping him out suggest he purchase a food chest in which to store his goodies and after a recluatan pause Annistoin agrees and picks our a 4foo long, 3feet high and 3feet wide chest. The Chest itself is different in that it is made of solid  cyprus and has a small layer or brass lining it.  Into the chest are placed numerous small clay pots of goose and duck pate, small jars of smoked oysters and clams, 10 tins of small pork roasts, 5 or larger beef roasts, and jar upon jar of olives, pickels, lemon juice, jams, jellies, relishes etc. "There you are sir" the clerk says "I belive you shall have enough to last you a couple of months." In response to his inquiry he says "Yes sir I can send a cart whith you when you leave"

OCC: Yes you are just supplying yourself with the little extras that make shiplife more pleseant.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 2, 2006)

OOC: it is always nice to go in style


----------



## Canaan (Nov 2, 2006)

Jaroth will browse Paragon's looking for high quality paper and ink and a substitute quill. He will also look for a blank book, a compass and a watertight or waterproof coffer or chest. Additionally, he is looking for tasty provisions that will last a while aboard ship, 2 casks of water and 1 cask of very fine wine.

Jaroth speaks.  _"Pardon me, sir.  I would also appreciate your delivering my supplies to the ship.  Regarding food, provisions that are resistant to spoiling would be most appreciated.  A watertight coffer.  Two casks of fresh water and one of fine wine.  A blank book, a compass, some high quality paper and a quill would do nicely as well.  Can you accommodate me?" _


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 2, 2006)

Finnian finds himself looking for many of the same things that Jaroth is. He will pick out a sheaf of vellum, a couple of vials of ink, and pens then move on looking for beeswax and saddlesoap. He will also pick up a couple of the potted ducks, some brie, and a small wheel of provolone.

Moving up to the counter, Finnian notes the size of Anniston's order before asking for his final items.

"Excuse me, but I was wondering what sort of selection of teas you might have, and if you might have a small cask of brandy. I would also like a barrel of water."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"Yes a waterproof chest does seem like a good choice." He continues to browse picking some spices to enhance simple fare like beans, rice and dried meat. A wheel or two of good cheese, heavily waxed, some preserves or jam and some hard candy complete his shopping.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2006)

Vadric's purchases follow much the same trends as Anniston's, though in somewhat smaller amounts, and a cask of fortified wine as well. He too asks for them to be packed in one of the water-tight chests. Vadric then happily pays for his purchase, compliments Paragon on his excellent shop, and readies himself to leave.

[sblock=OOC]
Just let me know the total for my purchases. Vadric makes sure he gets enough to last the assummed 4 week journey, and maybe a week or two more. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Nov 2, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Vadric's purchases follow much the same trends as Anniston's, though in somewhat smaller amounts, and a cask of fortified wine as well. He too asks for them to be packed in one of the water-tight chests. Vadric then happily pays for his purchase, compliments Paragon on his excellent shop, and readies himself to leave.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Just let me know the total for my purchases. Vadric makes sure he gets enough to last the assummed 4 week journey, and maybe a week or two more.
> [/sblock]




[OOC: Ditto for Jaroth, in addition to the paper, book, ink, quill, watertight chest, wine and water.  Just let me know the total.]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 2, 2006)

*Amster*

Bertrand
Adding a similar waterproof chest to his purchase and winces at the price of his goods. The chest alone is 50 silverpieces and his epicureian tastes soon lead him to spend another 300 silver on assorted foodstuffs. The clerk complements him on his purchases, mostly of small seasonings, rubs, spices, jams, relishes, pastes etc to brighten up boring dried and or salted foods.

Jaroth
Jarothe easily finds several compases the most expensive model being 30 silver pieces, as well as numerous types of inks and blank books and loose paper. Foodstuff are easliy found and added to his list with a particulary nice selection of dried trail mixes heavy on fruits and nuts. Buying the available lot of them he also adds a nice selction of buffalo and beef jerkey.
The spirit of shopping overtaking him Jaroth soon finds his purse some 200 silver pieces lighter.

Finnian
Following the others lead Finnian soon finds himself with a chest and fine selction of foodstuffs. As the approach the tea section he finds himself capable of buying several decent herbal teas, a dark strong breakfeast tea, and a nice light afternoon tea. Finding his purse some 250 silver pieces lighter, Finnian decides he has spent enough.

Vadric
Completing his purchases, Vadric is handed a invoice for 200 silver pieces reflecting the goods he has purchased.

Making arrangements for their goods to be transported to the ship, the party set;s forth from Paragon's. At Bertrands insistance, they move further down the steet to an establishment called Benny's. Arriving just as they are about to close, Bertrand hurries inside.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Seeking out the storekeep, Bertrand says, "I had some wonderful coffee today and I am told you are the provider of such. Do you sell fresh roasted beans in sealed containers by any chance?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 2, 2006)

*Amster*

The older women who is in the process of closing the shop, seems annoyed at first at the entrance of Bertrand and his party. When Bertrand stats asking about the purchase of coffee and such a noticeable smile crosses her face. "Yes indeed, we have the finest selection of coffees avaialbe anywhere in the United Provinces good sir. Specializing in of course the deset moutain coffee and even a coffee from the blue moutain in the wild lands."
Leading the group back to a heavy iron door she unlocks it and motions the group into a 15x30 room lined with iron plates. Heavy cyprus shelving can be seen along the peremiter of the room with the front of each shelving unit being sevured by an iron grate." The secent of coffee and spices is heavy in the room and after a brief moment the lady turns to the party after setting out 10 different containers."Here are our current choices" she says.
   1..  A light roasted coffee with the hint of vanilla and ciniammon
   2....A light roasted cofee with the hint of hazlenut
   3....A mediume roasted cofee with the hint of spice
   4....A medium roasted coffee (columbian)
   5....A medium roasted coffee (Jamican blue moutain}
  6.   A dark roasted cofee with a hint of choclate
  7....A dark roaste cofee (Sumatra)
  8.   a dark roasted cofee (Kona)
  9.   A mdeiume roasted coffee with pecan and cinnniamon aftertones
 10   A light roasted cofee with a choclate blueberry taste

In addition there appears to be a whole host of teas and other spices.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 3, 2006)

Finnian just relaxes taking in the aromas of the place while Bertrand makes his selections.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2006)

*Vadric Elareon*

"All these wonderful aromas and flavors. I'm half tempted to take up drinking coffee myself!"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2006)

Inhaling deeply, Bertrand points to the medium roast with the pecan and cinninmon aftertones. "I believe that is the one I had this afternoon. How much for a pound of freshly roasted beans?" Glancing briefly at the others he adds, "and the dark roasted cofee with a hint of chocolate?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 3, 2006)

*Amster*

"Ahh excellent choices sir two of our more poplar brands..Thje spice pecan is only 55 soverigns a pound and the Rkassi Choclate a mere 60 soverigns. Of couse we have those also in the select beans if you should wish?" Turning to the others she says "Would you gentlment like to see any teas or spices?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2006)

*Vadric Elareon*

"Yes, goodwife, by all means. Please, let us see your selection of teas and spices."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"I fear those two will deplete my funds. I'll take the pound of each if you please."  He counts out the coins and carefully puts away his much smaller pouch. With a last deep breath of coffee and spice he steps out of the way to wait for the others to make their own inquiries.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 3, 2006)

*Amster*

PUlling out a tray of teas she proudly points out, besides the normal teas we have a balancing tea (restores 1d4 of ability damage of temp ability damage within 1d8 hours) a purifing tea ( +1 on saves vs poison and acts as anti toxin) and of course our sleepy time tea...for those who have difficulty sleeping (save vs fortitued DC 15 or sleep for 1d8 + 4 hours.)


----------



## Canaan (Nov 3, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> PUlling out a tray of teas she proudly points out, besides the normal teas we have a balancing tea (restores 1d4 of ability damage of temp ability damage within 1d8 hours) a purifing tea ( +1 on saves vs poison and acts as anti toxin) and of course our sleepy time tea...for those who have difficulty sleeping (save vs fortitued DC 15 or sleep for 1d8 + 4 hours.)




Jaroth stops browsing when she mentions the teas.  His interest piqued, he chooses a fine breakfast tea, the balancing tea nd the purifying tea.  _"I'll take some of each. Thank you. Goodwife."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 3, 2006)

*Amster*

Quickly gathering his selections the woman hands Jaroth three boxes. "That will be 3 gold for the balancing tea (enought to make 10 doses) 1 gold for the balancing tea (enought for 10 doeses) and 10 silver for the breakfeast tea." Then as an afterthough she adds "will you be needing any pots or tea balls for that good sir"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2006)

Vadric beams happily upon seeing the stores selection of teas."I'll have some of the oolong tea with orange and spice, some of the balancing tea, and a bit of the nightime tea as well."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 3, 2006)

*Amster*

"Once again execellent choices sir." the lady says to Vadric "That will be 5 gold for the sleepytime tea (enought for ten doses) 3 gold for the balancing tead (enough for 10 doeses) and the other is 10 silver.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 3, 2006)

*Jaroth*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Quickly gathering his selections the woman hands Jaroth three boxes. "That will be 3 gold for the balancing tea (enought to make 10 doses) 1 gold for the balancing tea (enought for 10 doeses) and 10 silver for the breakfeast tea." Then as an afterthough she adds "will you be needing any pots or tea balls for that good sir"




_"Yes. please, Goodwife."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 3, 2006)

*Amster*

Escorting Jaroth over to a small area, she shows him a selection of large and small teapots ranging from single cups, double cups to 5 cups and 12 cups. Most of made of cast iron while a few are made from steel, there are also models in brass and heavy cermanic The of course there are the silver teapots. "Which one would you like good sir"


----------



## Canaan (Nov 3, 2006)

*Jaroth*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Escorting Jaroth over to a small area, she shows him a selection of large and small teapots ranging from single cups, double cups to 5 cups and 12 cups. Most of made of cast iron while a few are made from steel, there are also models in brass and heavy cermanic The of course there are the silver teapots. "Which one would you like good sir"




Jaroth purses his lips as he considers the selection of teapots.  _"I have a long sea journey ahead of me, Goodwife.  I need a pot that will not break if tossed off its rest and one that is not so heavy as to knock me out should it get tossed.  I think that one should do."_   Jaroth points to the steel teapot.

_"These are surely rare teas." _ Jaroth points to his selection of the balancing and purifying teas.  _"Where are they grown?" [/I__] Jaroth asks the Goodwife._


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 3, 2006)

*Amster*

Jaroth
"Actually good sir, they are not that uncommon. Most we buy are from a select group of village healers/wise women/midwifes here in the United Provices. The Sleepy Time actually comes from the wildlands, and we get it and several other teas from a long time merchant friend. I do not doubt that you will find simiar teas in almost every regiona though they may be called something different" Picking up the teapot she asks"What size would you like it in sir?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 3, 2006)

Finnian moves over to join the woman and Jaroth.

"I just realized I will need a pot as well. Perhaps a steel one of about eight cups capacity. Also, I believe a package of the balancing tea and a package of the purifying tea would be wise purchases."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 4, 2006)

*Amster*

"Very Good sir" she says to finnian, "That will be 3 gold for the balancing tea and 1 gold for the purfying tea. The teapot will be 5 silver pieces" Then looking him up and down says, "Will there be anything else"


All Characters

Make a spot check for me

Roll 1-13
[sblock]You notice a cat sleeping in a basket on the counter[/sblock]

Roll 14-17
[sblock]You observe that a man at arms type is carefully watching the party as he sits almost completly hidden underneath a stairwell.[/sblock]

Roll 18-20
[sblock]You observe several faces looking in the plate glass window at the party[/sblock]

Roll 21 +
[sblock]You observe that there are three nose prints on the plate glass window but only two people can be seen[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 4, 2006)

Anniston enjoys smelling the tea and coffee, but does not purchase any.

Spot = 16


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 4, 2006)

*Amster*

Having made their slections, the party is quickly but polietly relived of their coin and shown the door. Crossing the threshold the discover it to be almost 845 pm in the evning.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Jaroth*

"An 8 cup teapot will do just nicely, Goodwife.  I thank you for seeing us so close to your supper time." Jaroth nods with a smile.

Spot Result: 12


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2006)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+9=18) 

Speaking softly and with just a nod of his head toward the faces in the window, Bertrand says, "Lady do you know those fellows at your window? Gentlemen, I fear we have attracted undo attention with our rich purchases. I suggest we be on our guard." Moving causually, the ranger checks his weapons.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 4, 2006)

Finnian concentrates a moment before responding.

"You are correct. I'll also need a tea ball. I hope this will cover it," as he passes over 4 golds and 7 silvers.

As he puts his purchases away, Finnian glances where Betrand indicates. Then he bows with a flourish to the watchers at the window and starts running through his repertoire trying to find something appropriate to the audience.

[sblock]Finnian is his usual oblivious self until the audience is pointed out.
Spot = 4, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=710317[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 4, 2006)

"If we have been noticed then I recommend we stay on our guard.  But we need not be paranoid.  These watchers are probably attracted by a bit of sensationalism.  I should be surprised if a band of ruffians is brave enough to attack us directly.  We are five sober men who are prepared to defend themselves."  Anniston nods towards Vadric in full armor to make his point.  "Most theives are unwilling to risk their lives for coin, even if they suspect a great deal of coin.  But I concede that I am not familiar with this neighborhood."

Turning to the clerk in the shop, Anniston asks, "We are new to town, do you think we need to concern ourselves with theives this evening?  Is there a history of violence that we should know about?"


----------



## Canaan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth says to the Goodwife.  _"I too shall need a teaball, Goodwife.  And that will complete my purchase.  What is the total I owe you?"_

Jaroth pays the Goodwife.  

When Bertrand points out the onlookers, Jaroth cocks an eyebrow and takes a look.  Mentally assessing his belongings, he waits for the others to complete their business and readies to leave.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2006)

Vadric purchases the tea, and picks out a simple teapot and cup set of brass, to better hold against the rigors of the sea voyage. At Bertrand's words, the knight glances out the window.

"Ah yes, well if thieves choose to attack us, I assure you that they will feel the righteous vengeance of the light visited upon their souls. I am quite sure, though, that we are safe in our current numbers."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 5, 2006)

*Amster*

In response to Jaroths Question the clerk replies "Tis no better or worse than any seaport especially at night. They generally dont bother us trade folk as drunken sailors are easier pickings and dont bring down the city watch" She the continues addressing Jaroth "That will be 4 gold and 5 silvers please good sir" as she hands him his package.

The party quickly settels their accounts and exit the shop, which is closed behind them. It now close to 9 pm and the tempature is dropping to a comfortable level. Walking back down the steet a small parish church is spotted, the doors to it's sanctuary open and soft loft coming from the doorway. Several people are seen going in and out of the building and appear to be mostly sailor types.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Keeping a close eye out for trouble, Bertrand nods to the church. "I would like to stop in here briefly gentlemen." He enters and performs the rituals then looks around for a place to light a candle for his wife and perhaps talk briefly with a priest.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 6, 2006)

If there is a service in progress then Anniston will join in.  Otherwise, he walks around the chapel, admiring the art and meditating on the message and stories represented.  Then he kneels in a pew and prays.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 6, 2006)

Finnian enters the church with the others looking toward the altar and watching the people in attendance. He wanders around the perimeter of the sanctuary viewing the architecture and artwork of this particular church. He will finally find a spot to kneel silently offering prayers for the health of the Duke and guidance for his own fallible self. When finished, he will lift his voice in a song of praise to the Light using all the gifts of his trade and the passion of his faith.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 6, 2006)

Jaroth follows his new friends into the church out of respect to them and their beliefs.  Like Finnian, he admires the art and architecture.  He acts as one does who is in polite company and does not seek to offend.  If everyone is kneeling and praying, he will kneel and bow his head down to meditate.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 6, 2006)

*Amster*

The party enters the small parish church and finds it to be so typical of that found in poor parishes everwhere. The main altar area is small, perhaps large enough to 30 people with a small side altar or rememberance which is coverd by numerous candles and the odd small oil latern. A yougish priest is can be seen cleaning the altars and pews, the scent of lemon and orange oil filling the room. A few older ladies are also helping him.  No service is being conducted other than a sailor or two asking the priests blessing before the altart as they prepare to ship out. The small church has the air about it of long neglect finally being put right.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2006)

*Bertrand*

He drops a gold coin in the collection box. Then, making his way to the rememberance, Bertrand takes out a thick candle about three inches tall. It is a rosy red color and smells of roses. A stylized letter 'T' is impressed in the wax. He places it on the altar and lights it. He prays or perhaps just talks to someone who isn't there. He watches the candle burn for a few moments and then turns away to talk to one of the priests. "Could I have a moment of your time?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 6, 2006)

*Amster*

When approached by Bertrand, the young priest stops his cleaning and in reponse to Bertrands question say "why of course you may"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"I would ask two things of you. First, I am on an important journey and would ask your blessing. Second, I wonder if you have any simple scrolls for sale, specifically I am looking for ones that could, as a blessing of the light, create food and water as I expect to be at sea and on the road a great deal in pursuit of a user of profane magics."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 6, 2006)

*Amster*

"Well we are a very small and poor church good sir, I do not know what we may have as I have recently just been assigned this church. I will check and see  if you can await for a bit. as to the blessing that is simple and most happily done "May your path be lighted and evil fear your coming"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2006)

*Bertrand*

The ranger bows his head respectfully as the blessing is delivered. "Thank you, I'll be happy to await you."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 7, 2006)

*Amster*

Coming back within five minutes or so, the young priest approaches Bertrand and says "I am afraid good sir that our cupboards are almost bare, I have found three old scrolls that may be of use to you (Create Food & Water 10th level x2, Purify Food & Water 8th level). and hands Bertrand the scrolls.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2006)

Vadric drops a few coins in the collection box, and moves to the front of the church to say a few prayers while Bertrand speaks to the priest.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"Thank you, these will be most helpful. I suspect our journey will be a difficult one." Glancing around he adds, "I see a lot of industry here. Has this church been closed for a time?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 7, 2006)

*Amster*

Addressing Bertrand's questions the young priest replies "You mite say that, the priest who held the charge was old and decline had set in over the last twenty years of his tenure. When he was summoned to the Light, the charge fell to me to revitalize this church and to increase the enl9ghtened. Though it is an uphill battle as most of our flock are interrent sailors or travelrs such as yourself"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Somewhat chagrined by the implication that he might be an itinerant sailor or unenlightened, Bertrand retorts, "If the work of the light were easy good would have triumphed over all evil long ago. It is the willingness to take up the difficult challenge that separates the good man from the dross of humanity.” Softening his tone he continues. “I wish you great success in tending your flock. I shall spread word of your good works here in my travels. You and your church have already helped me."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 7, 2006)

*Amster*

"The Light be with you" the priest intones after releiving Bertrand of 5 royals to cover the cost of the scolls.

Completing their business in the church, the party arrives once more on the street. It is roughlty 9:30 in the evening.

OCC: Actions Gentlemen


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2006)

Vadric smiles at his companions as they leave the church and find themselves again on the street. "What shall we do next, gentlemen? The night is yet young, and we have many hours before we have to be back to the ship. Anyone have any suggestions?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 8, 2006)

On the way out of the church, Anniston drops a gold royal into the offering box.

Anniston addresses the group, "I know that some of us have eaten, but I've waited about as long as I can stand.  Perhaps we can find a good place nearby for a late dinner."


----------



## Canaan (Nov 8, 2006)

*Jaroth*

_"I am positively famished."_  Jaroth blurts out.  _"Lead the way, Anniston!"_  He pats Anniston on the shoulder.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 8, 2006)

"I'm not really that hungry, but conversation and the chance to observe the folk of this town at relaxation would be welcome. Where would suggest we visit?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2006)

*Vadric Elareon*

"I'm certainly not hungry, not after the fine meal that Bertrand and I enjoyed. But perhaps we can find someplace with food where I can get a nice glass of brandy."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"Yes, we've eaten our fill and then some. But I will happily accompany the rest of you to dinner."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2006)

*Amster*

Wadering down Chandler's Street and the adjoing areas, the party finds several possible venues, one is called "The Fisherman's Net", the other "Moonlight Diner". There are also several taverns that advertise food along with it's beverages.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2006)

*Vadric Elareon*

"Ah, the Moonlight Diner...that sounds promising."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 9, 2006)

"Yes, Moonlight sounds perfect.  I think it would be wise to find a quiet place to discuss a few things before we get back on the ship.  We may find privacy to be at a premium there."


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 9, 2006)

Finnian travels with the party whistling softly as he watches the lights of the district. He'll stretch his legs a bit and hold the door to the Moonlight Diner while the others enter.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 9, 2006)

*Amster*

The party enters the establishment called "the moonlight diner" and are greated by an elderly lady. "Welcome good sir's, bring your hunger and I will seat you" she says and smiles as she quickly walks backward into the building. Passing thru a arched doorway, the group is lead to a large room with open skylights that allow the sun and moon to be seen. A casual examanation shows that at some point a good portion of the roof was ripped off and instead of rebuilding, they allowed the open areas to stay thus creating the diner. "We have fresh roasted beef as well as a saddle of pork this evening. Both come with roasted potatoes, carrots, and turnips."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2006)

Vadric smiles at the elderly woman as he takes his seat. "Just a glass of good brandy for me, if you please."


----------



## Canaan (Nov 10, 2006)

*Jaroth*

_"Thank you.  I'll have the roasted beef and a wine suggestion, please."_ Jaroth replies.  After a moment, he adds.  _"Do you have any bread?  I'm famished."_


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand just orders some tea.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 10, 2006)

Anniston makes sure they are seated somewhat apart from any other diners that might be in the restaurant this evening.  He orders the pork and wine.  Then after the waitress brings their drinks and departs, he will begin.

"It seems that we are to form something of a company on this voyage and for this I am well pleased.  I find myself to be traveling with gentlemen of unusual ability, education, and good character.  It is important for me, therefore, that there are no misunderstandings between us and that we can sail together in the morning with a clear conscience."

"Toward this end I wish to discuss the magical capabilities of certain of our members.  By discussing this I mean no disrespect and shall not intrude upon your expectation of privacy any moreso than is strictly necessary."

"However, it has come to my attention that Jaroth and Finnian are students of the arcane arts.  They assure me that they come by this art through natural selection, and are therefore blessed by the Light.  In this matter I will take them at their word for to do otherwise would be a disservice, and, I might add, a contravention of legal jurisprudence."

"I say this so that other members of our group can be assured that there is no abject heresy involved."

"But in so far as may be the case, this statement of accordance with natural law still leaves some unanswered questions, that, in the interests of a common understanding, our arcane practitioners may wish to set aside somewhat their right to privacy and explain what sort of gift they have discovered within themselves and the goals they pursue with their gifts.  For while the gifts of wit and steel are potent, the arena of magic is one that may arouse suspicion if not treated with clarity and open heart."

"And so you can perceive that there are times I talk too much so now I shall rest here quietly and listen patiently to any conversations that you may like to relate."


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 10, 2006)

Finnian takes a seat at the table and joins Bertrand in just ordering tea while waiting to see which direction the discussion is going to take. He looks around the room noting the decor and how the damaged roof has been incorporated into the character of the diner. When Anniston finishes, Finnian looks at the others to gauge their reactions and pitches his voice to just carry to their ears.

"Well, not exactly where I thought this discussion was going to go. I thought we would be discussing how to address our suspicions about the young man when we got back to the ship. But, if this is what concerns you, then by all means let me alleviate your fears.
"As you may recall, I am from Gwynnedde. In my land there are really only three paths for a young noble to follow - the military, the priesthood, or diplomatic service if lucky enough or from a powerful enough family.

"As I was not really suited to the military life of my homeland and, no disrespect intended, found the priesthood too confining, I thought my life was going to be disappointingly short as I would have had to strap on the armor of a knight and get battered all over the battlefield since our family was not truly powerful enough to guarantee me an appointment into diplomatic service. But the Light decided to bless me with the gift to be a bard which reopened possibilities for my life that I thought would be closed.

"When my training as a bard was complete, I was able to join my father and his lord on a mission with important diplomatic repercussions and managed to distinguish myself enough to be taken into full service. I did not have the authority to make treaties, but I was authorized to do preliminary contact work. In the course of doing my duty, the abilities the Light has blessed me with have come in very useful in gathering the information necessary to find non-violent solutions to several problems and have allowed me to keep myself and my information safe.

"As I told you before, I am now on a trip to deliver some correspondence to old friends of my patron as he is too ill to travel. I don't know what providence of the Light brought me into such company as I have found here. But I do welcome your company and have enjoyed the chance to expand my knowledge of these northern lands. I will be glad to assist you with any troubles you may encounter in your travels until my duties take me in a different direction."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2006)

*Bertrand*

The Ranger sips his tea and listens to the others in silence, full and happy.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 10, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth's head remained down during Finnian's comments, his hands and arms folded in front of him in the sleeves of his robe.  When he finishes, Jaroth looks up at him with a nod and smile.

_"I suppose you would like an explanation from me next."_ Jaroth begins wryly to the others.  _"I don't know where I am from.  I was orphaned at about the time I learned to walk.  I was raised by some kind folk.  But I never really fit in there and foolishly struck out on my own as a young lad.  After some hair-raising adventures in the wilds, I met a woodsman and became fast friends with him.  During a storm, my gift revealed itself.  My friend, the woodsman, was injured and would have died if I did not get him out of the terrible hailstorm we were experiencing.  Pummeled with hailstones the size of apples, I nearly didn't make it to him.  Exhausted and wishing for a respite, at least to save my friend from the brutal beating of the endless hailstones, I wished for a shield to cover our heads.  Putting my arms above my head in a warding gesture, I reached for my friend and picked him up.  That's when I noticed the hailstones hitting an invisibile plane of force above my head.  I carried the woodsman back to our cottage, protected from the hail."_  Jaroth pauses and takes a sip of wine.

_"Ever since that day, if I wished to be protected from something, I willed a plane of force into being, and it was done."_  Jaroth finishes.

_"Over the years, I have honed my skills into those necessary for discretion and diplomacy as befitting my status as a wandering messenger and cataloger.  In many ways, I can be thought of as a diviner.  But of late, my power is developing into something much more."_

_"My power is a gift of the Light.  I am connected to the earth, the sky, the sea, the sun, the moon, the forests and all of creatures of the realm.  I feel their joy and share their pain.  Perhaps this is what the Light wishes my powers to evolve into, some sort of empathy.  But even more, to a degree, I believe I can control the forces of nature, and I feel that power growing in me."_

_"The Light has surely blessed me and I am thankful for that blessing."_  Jaroth pauses to gage the reactions of the others.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2006)

*Bertrand*

The Ranger continues his silence, but his eyes and ears remain alert gathering in the reactions to these revelations.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 11, 2006)

“Thank you, Jaroth and Finnian.  I appreciate your candor and willingness to share what is clearly a personal matter.  Thank you for your gift.”

“For myself I am satisfied and I hope that my request has not spoiled your impression of me.  I consider myself to be a good judge of character and what I knew before to be true has been bolstered by your courage and honesty.”

“Though you do not ask it, I feel it is only fair for me to share something of my background as well.  I am Anniston of House Van Aalorn of the Northwarden in the Borderlands.  I am the second son, my older brother and heir to my father’s lands being Robert who is a ranger lord of the Brotherhood.”

“I have answered the call to serve the Light, but not as a priest.  It is my honor to serve in the Order of the Defenders of the Faith.  This holy order is charged with the protection of the highest ranking members of the Church and in this sacred duty I have failed.  While under my protection, the Primate Korlon was attacked by an ambush and killed by an assassin.”

“For this failure I have been suspended of my duties until I can demonstrate my worth by either returning with proof of divine favor or by bringing the assassin to justice.  I pray I will succeed in both of these tasks.  Because of my disgrace it is not prudent for me to make known my membership in the order or my family house.  For this reason I pass myself as a pilgrim, which is not, in fact, an untruth.  As you have shared information that you expect to remain in confidence so too do I ask you to keep this information of mine in confidence.  I ask this not to protect my honor, but to protect my order and my house from any unnecessary scandal until I earned my just atonement.”

“I cannot say what has brought me on this voyage except that I follow the Light.  I know it has brought me here for a reason and I believe we are brought together on this voyage for a reason.  It is because of this trust in my divine mission and because of my trust in you all that I extend my hand in friendship.”


----------



## Canaan (Nov 11, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth addresses Anniston.  _"I cannot hold it against you that you have inquired into the nature of our gifts.  And I do not mind sharing when the sharee has an open mind.  Generally, talk of arcane abilities sends people screaming for a Justicar.  It is heartening to see that everyone is still seated with their eyes in their respective heads, mouths closed."_ 

_"I would trade these powers for the chance to have had a normal childhood, complete with parents and family, in a heartbeat.  In many ways, I envy those of you that had that chance.  It seems that you have all made much of it."_


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 11, 2006)

Anniston nods his head politely and replys, "Thank you, Jaroth, but please do not overestimate my openness of mind.  While I trust that the Light has brought us together for some purpose I also believe that a practitioner of arcane magic must maintain a higher standard of morality than other folk.  Since you know of my vows you will appreciate that I will hold you to that standard."

"With great power comes great responsibility."


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 11, 2006)

Finnian listens to Jaroth and Anniston relating their stories considering both the facts and the way they are presented before responding.

"Jaroth, I can't truly comprehend what it would be like to grow up without a family. You have my sympathy regarding that, and I hope we may be able to discuss more of how you discovered and trained your gift eventually.

"Anniston, your story is one that is somewhat familiar in spirit to those I've heard before, and I must confess I do not understand it. Your order sounds like it would fit in very easily into the culture of D'ashai. If there were something that was done wrong or incorrectly, I could understand the possibility of guilt or dishonor. But to feel guilt or dishonor for being the victim of someone else being able to do their job better than you are able to do yours is not something I could see cause for dishonor. A person will always second guess and feel guilt whether it is merited or not, but to me dishonor can only be attached if the failing was due to intentional misdoing.

"I will keep your confidence, but you should consider that divine favor is a gift of the Light not something that can be dictated by the rules of an order of fallible men. I hope you or someone eventually does find and bring the assassin to justice, but your bearing shows that the divine favor of your calling hasn't deserted you."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2006)

Draining his tea cup, Bertrand finally enters the discussion. Looking at Anniston, "Most inspiring tales. I wish you great success in bringing the assassin to justice. Having much experience in such pursuits I know it is no mean task you have set for yourself." He looks to Jaroth next, "To find a gift of the light in time of great need is a mark of grace, bare it proudly. You will find no condemnation in my heart." Finally, he glances at Finnian, "Having a Bard in the company is always a blessing. I hope you will share your gifts with us, I for one have much sadness in my heart and the blessing of your music would be most welcome." With a sigh he turns palms up and adds his own story. "Since we are all in a sharing mood, I should tell you that my friend and companion Rendee is a sorcerer of some skill. He comes from a long and blessed family history of such arcane casters. I have met both his father and his grandmother, who are equally blessed with such power, so I am confident his gifts are inborn and thus, within the light. He is a loyal and faithful companion and I trust will continue to show himself a man of impeccable character."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 11, 2006)

"Ah, Finnian", Anniston laughs with unexpected gusto, "You are beginning to sound like a gentlemen from The Republic -- no dishonor without intentional misdoing", Anniston laughs gently again in a good-natured way.  "Perhaps you are not entirely wrong my friend, but the world we live in is not always so forgiving."

"Arguably in this case the suspension of my duties had as much to do with politics as it did my failure.  The nobles of the south are quick to find failure in the north just as the nobles of the north are quick to find it in the south.  Though at times we might wish the circumstances were different, this balance of power serves the Valley of the Light and the Church by helping her to remain healthy."

"The verdict of the eclesiastical court was just.  I was not found to be in dereliction of my duty, merely found unequal to the task assigned to me.  I feel no guilt in my failure, only sadness that I failed because my charge was also my friend.  In a less demanding profession I would not be judged so harshly, but in my order to fail results in the death of someone important to the kingdom of the Light.  My order can only accept the best.  Anything less than the best is unacceptable and those found wanting must be tested.  I am being tested.  If I return victorious then I will be re-admitted to the order.  If I do not pass the test, then it would not be right to keep me in the order."

"As to divine favor, it is not for fallible men to judge it, but for the Light to grant it.  We all have a path to follow and I believe that the Light reveals mine.  If it is my path to serve in the order, then the Light will show the way.  I have only to follow with passion, will, and fortitude."


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 12, 2006)

Finnian chuckles slightly as Anniston concludes.

"It seems that our views of the Light's favor are not that different at all. 

"At least your order is not as strict as the traditions of the D'ashai. I've seen men kill themselves for a perceived failing in honor. That makes it kind of hard to redeem oneself. I wish you well on your quest.

"Now, Bertrand, perhaps you could tell what sort of prose, poetry, or song you find pleasing so I may endeavor to find something appropriate from my repertoire. You seem young to have met with so much tragedy, but unfortunately the world does not make allowances for when it will have tragedy strike. Hopefully, you will find some peace down the road. Some of the greatest heroes of history and legend had their beginnings in a great tragedy. It is not something to take lightly, and you have my sympathy, but it is something that can lead to great accomplishments."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"I don't know if I was ever intended for greatness, but I did have dreams that were great for a simply man like me. Unfortunately, I got what I dreamed of, only to lose the person who shared my dreams. An uplifting song with a merry beat is the best for me."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2006)

Vadric has sat quietly through his companions' conversation, merely listening as he sip at his brandy. Finally, he speaks. "It seems that today is a day of many revelations." The knight-priest turns his gaze on Finnian and nods. "The talent and skill need to follow the path of the bard are quite substantial, and those that successfully follow that path are blessed by the Light." Turning his gaze to Jaroth, he continues. "I must admit, I am quite suspicious of these arcane powers that you apparently wield. I do not doubt your intentions, but sometimes the shadows can creep into the heart of even the noblest of men. While I am hopeful that your gifts truly are a blessing of the Light, I must tell you upfront that the thought of your craft makes me quite uncomfortable." Vadric takes a long drink from his snifter of brandy, and pauses a moment before continuing. "I hope you will not take offense if I seem to keep a close eye on you? Afterall, if you do follow the path of heinous wizardry, all of us here are in danger of being tried for heresy by even associating with you."


----------



## Canaan (Nov 12, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth might have said more, but hearing Vadric's response to his revelations, Jaroth looks at Vadric and considers an appropriate response to him.  _"Were I practicing wizardy, I hardly suspect I would even disclose as much I already have to a Champion and Priest of the Light, even if my purpose was to misdirect.  No.  I would have no reason to have even disclosed my abilities in the first instance.  Your suspicion is misplaced .... and dangerous."_ Jaroth stares hard at Vadric.  

_"Any dumb ox can accuse me or Finnian of performing wizardry, unwittingly failing to notice or acknowledge the difference between a wizard's blasphemy and the gifts that Finnian and I possess.  For that matter Vadric, your mere association with me puts you in danger of accusations of heresy and blasphemy by the unenlightened masses, particularly in areas where well-meaning patriarchs have stirred their congregations into a feeding frenzy over the matter, turning the dim-witted into paranoid instruments of misinformation.  Mob mentality is the rule of the day in such places, Vadric; it is the Court of Popular Opinion.  Will you allow yourself to fall into such a trap?"_   Jaroth lets his hard words seep into thought.

He continues passionately.  _"I have been in such places, Vadric.  Let me be the first to tell you that I would not willingly put you in a position where you are accused of heresy on my account.  All I ask in return is that you trust what you see before you and you trust that I am a man of my word and trust that when I tell you I do not practice wizardy I am telling the truth."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 13, 2006)

*Occ*

Gentlemen,

Sorry for the delay, these insurance classes are a headache...I even have homework and have had to make note cards.....I will get things back on track monday....keep up your bonding and award yourself 1000 xp each for your conversation and roleplay


----------



## Scotley (Nov 13, 2006)

*Bertrand*

With some reluctance Bertrand rejoins the conversation, "I hope we'll all find a common ground on which we can live. I think we should be looking outward rather than at each other for trouble. We already attracted the notice of local footpads and some of you suspect that questionable things are being done by our fellow passengers. These issues should motivate us to work together rather than gaze upon one another with suspicion. I applaud each of you for your candor and honesty in speaking of matters that many would keep hidden. In that spirit of trust and openness I shall take each of you at your word." After a pause to stifle a belch he continues, "As for accusations of heresy, I have a long association with the courts, both ecclesiastical and secular and can tell you that if someone powerful wants to make trouble for you that is an easy charge to make and a hard one to disprove. I have seen men with less wizardry than you've got in your little finger convicted of terrible crimes of dark magic. Who you've been seen with will be of little consequence."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 14, 2006)

*Amster*

The food is brought to the table during the conversations and the hot tea, brandy and wine refilled as needed as the party eats and drinks. The food is simple but very good, a little heavy on the black pepper, but still very good. Soon after finishing the party is brought the check in the amount of 4 silver pieces. It is given to Vadric by the waitress (gotta love random dice rolls on who they think is important). Paying the bill, Vadric and the party leave the diner. Getting to the streets, the group esitmates it is proably close to 11:00 pm. Knowing that the Western Star will Saild in just a few more hours, the group begins walking to the  dock on partially lit streets. Entering a dimly lit area, perhaps the street latens have been extinguished the party is alerted to something not quite right. The feeling of danger is on everyone's senses and most are about to warn the party of their feeling, when figures rush the group from all sides wielding clubs and daggers. 

Roll  Initative Gentlemen, the bad guys have a 15.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2006)

*Vadric*

Seeing the rush of figures toward him, Vadric moves to draw _Warsong._

*Initiative 14, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=726389*


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 14, 2006)

*Finnian*

Finnian moves his hand to draw his blade as he addresses the rushing figures.

[sblock=Initiative]12, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=726507[/sblock]

"Gentlemen, might I suggest you find easier prey? I don't wish to be delayed explaining to the Watch why they should arrest your bleeding and battered bodies."


----------



## Canaan (Nov 14, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Initiative: 13 

Jaroth looks around to assess the area, looking for the location of addtional threats.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2006)

*Bertrand Human Ranger/Rogue*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+4=16)

The rushing figures find themselves facing the quick Bertrand with Black Scourge in one hand and an axe in the other. Their attack is suddenly illuminated by the holy candleflame colored glow of the flail. "You've made a poor choice this night and shall answer for it," announces Bertrand as he brings his weapons to bare.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 14, 2006)

*Anniston*

*Anniston* AC: 23 (+11 armor, +1 dex, +1 dodge) Hitpoints: 92/92 most recent dice rolls

Init vs. street thugs (1d20+1=4)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 15, 2006)

*Amster - Street Thugs*

Order of Initative
Bertrand          16
Street Thugs    15
Vadric             14
Jaroth             13
Finnian            12
Anniston           4

Perhaps due to the fine meals of the evening and the pleaseant companionship, the party is slow to respond to their senses. Bertrand is the first to respond to the onrushing attackers, and produces a weapon quickly. The thugs rush in a pack formation and try to overwhelm the group. However they quickly realzie that they may be overmatched, of the ten attacks made only two are a success. A short mean looking man with a scragley beard, grazes Jaroth with a club for one point of damage while another young tough manages to hit Bertrand with a bruising blow to his wrist doing 5 points of damage. The party produces it's own weapons and procedes to meet the attackers.

Actions


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 15, 2006)

*Anniston* AC: 23 (+11 armor, +1 dex, +1 dodge) Hitpoints: 92/92 most recent dice rolls

Anniston tries to disarm the nearest attacker: improved disarm vs street thug (1d20+14=33)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2006)

Vadric speaks under his breath as he pulls _Warsong_ from its scabbard, and the black adamantine blade is suddenly shrouded in flames. Despite his initial slow reaction to the thugs, he wastes no time now, meeting their attack with steel of his own.



*
Attacks 31 (threat), 9: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=727065
Confirm Crit 19: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=727067
*


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 15, 2006)

Finnian wields his blade almost like a conductor's baton as he taps it against his opponent's weapons adding a percussive accompaniment to the inspiring melody he begins singing.

"Are there mountains that surround us?
Are there walls that block the way?
Knock 'em down, strip 'em back boys
And forward and into the fray

Into terror, into valour
Charge ahead, no, never turn
Yes, it's into the fire we fly
And the devil will burn..."(1)

[sblock=OOC]Finnian begins his bardic music of Inspiring Courage just because he feels in a playful mood, not because he thinks his companions need the assist versus these opponents.[/sblock]
[sblock=(1)]Excerpt from 'Into the Fire' from The Scarlet Pimpernel by Frank Wildhorn & Nan Knighton.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bertrand*

The ranger does not hesitate, but immediately sets about felling the man who struck him with flail (1d20+12=19, 1d20+7=8) and axe (1d20+11=20, 1d20+6=17). 

[sblock=OOC]Damage: one for the flail and two for the axe (1d8+5=12, 1d6+4=6, 1d6+4=10) If this drops the man I get another attack with the weapon that dropped him at the same bonus, gotta love cleave.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 15, 2006)

*Amster - Street Thugs*

Rushing the party, the first street thug is meet by Bertrands flail and axe. In a blizzard of blows, Bertrand drops his opponet and switches to his second. The thugs then make their only two succcesful attacks. Vadric responds to the rush by drawing his sword and as they attack responds with one of his own leavin one thug decapited. Jaroth pauses briefly and scans the area, but can detect no other threats closing on the party. In an almost mocking manner, Finnian begins to more or less fence with his opponet setting up a nice rythum, beat to his singing, an act that is baffling his opponet. Anniston then joins the fray, neatly disarmying his foe by a stunning blow to the elbow with wepon.

Next Round

OCC: Please go ahead and roll damage when you roll your attack and post it. Also it would be helpful if you tell me what weapons you are using.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2006)

Vadric wields his blade skillfully, parrying and slashing at the foe,_Warsong_ leaving a flaming trail behind it as the knight faces off against the street thugs."Throw down your arms and surrender, or face the true justice of the Light!" 


[sblock=OOC]
Attack with _Warsong_ (adamantine flaming keen longsword +2)
Attacks: 22 and 22: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=727560
Damage: 9 and 12: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=727566

I forgot to include the +1 attack and damage from the _Inspire Courage_. So, 23 and 23 for attacks, and 10 and 13 for damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth goes full defensive and readies to counterspell....as if.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 15, 2006)

Finnian continues singing as he dances around his opponent to put him in the middle of the group. He thens tries punching him with the hilt of Battle's Wit.

"Someone has to face the valley
Rush in, we have to rally and win boys
When the world is saying not to
By God, you know you've got to march on, boys
Never hold back your step for a moment
Never doubt that your courage will grow
Hold your head ever higher and into the fire we go"
[sblock]tumble=32, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=728165
Subduing attack=miss, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=728173
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand changes tactics and strides into the middle of the foes making only one blow from axe (1d20+13=14, 1d20+8=19)  or flail (1d20+13=31, 1d20+8=9) at each in hopes that the sight of their own blood will set them running. 

[sblock=OOC:   ] Damage (1d6+5=9, 1d8+6=11)[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 16, 2006)

*Anniston* AC: 23 (+11 armor, +1 dex, +1 dodge) Hitpoints: 92/92 most recent dice rolls

Anniston throws the weapon far into a dark alley and then grapples with the unarmed thug (If Anniston is in a threatened space he will attempt to disarm the thug that threatens him rather than take an attack of opportunity) round 2 vs street thugs (1d20+14=25) 
grapple strength check (1d20+4=17)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 16, 2006)

*Amster - Street Thugs*

Sensing the opponets moral wavering, Bertrand wads into the the foes. Dropping one quicklty with a flail head to the face, he whips around in a fluid motion and buries his hand axe into the spine of one facing Jaroth. The thugs moral breaks seeing four of their numbers bleeding in the street so quickly. As they break Vadric raises his sword high, casting firelight on the area so they can see the fate that awaits them should they continune to attack and commands them to surrender. To scared and dispirited to follow his advice, they attempt to flee into the night as Jaroth stands silent guard against other enenmies. Finnian still singing jumps and then rolls into the midst of the fleeing thugs and tries to hit one with his sword bu misses, as the fear of the light is in them and they run for their lives. They are not quick enougth though. Anniston with a few quick steps grabs the cloak of one of his opponets and with a hard pull sets the thug on his bum.

Next Round


----------



## Canaan (Nov 16, 2006)

*Jaroth*

[OOC: Jaroth's jaw drops as he watches Bertrand "wad" into our foes in the middle of combat.  "Um. Bertrand. Isn't this, um, like a bad time to indulge your urges?"]

Jaroth calmly watches our foes flee.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 16, 2006)

*Anniston* AC: 23 (+11 armor, +1 dex, +1 dodge) Hitpoints: 92/92 most recent dice rolls

"Easy, there, fella.  What's the rush?" Anniston tries to begin a conversation with the grappled thug, "All I want is to ask you a few questions."

If the thug attempts to break the grapple, then Anniston will try to maintain the grapple (no damage) 
grapple/STR check, round 3 vs thug (1d20+4=14) 

"Why did you attack us?  You might just walk away from this if you answer truthfully."
diplomacy with thug (1d20+20=36) [if this is intimidate then the modifier is +3 for a total result of 19]
sense motive with thug (1d20+14=25) [to see if he is is lying or holding anything back]


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 16, 2006)

Finnian sheathes his rapier with a flourish and bows to the fleeing thugs. "Day labor on the docks would be a much safer choice of occupation. Think about it!" He calls after them.

Then he turns to assist Anniston with his prisoner.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2006)

Vadric cleans _Warsong_ on the cloak of the man he slew, and then slides the blade back into its sheath. He moves to Anniston's side and glares down at the street thug.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Satisfied, Bertrand wipes off his weapons on the cloak of one of the fallen. He quickly searches them for anything that might be a sign of guild or gang affiliation.  

OOC:


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 17, 2006)

*Amster - Street Thugs*

Their opponets having fled, the party is left with just one left firmly in the clutches of Anniston. The man tires to struggle briefly but gives it up as Vadric and Finnian move to support Anniston thus boxing him in on three sides. Giving up his brief struggle the man answers the questions. "Just heard you had lots of silver on you, that is all" he says "You did not have to butcher my friends, we were just gonna ask you for a donation to help the poor and needy"

Moving about the four fallen thugs, Bertrand finds a few silver, (4) and some copper coins (15) bewteen them. All else is trash more or less


----------



## Canaan (Nov 17, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth keeps an eye out for additional threats, chuckling softly when he hears the thug's response.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 17, 2006)

Anniston looks deeply into the man's eyes with biter sadness, "If you had asked for silver I would have been happy to share.  But you did not ask."

OOC: Anniston trys to detect evil on the man.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 17, 2006)

Finnian puts on a friendly face as he closes to comment.

"Donations to the needy are not usually collected from ambush at club and dagger point. 

Who told you we would be easy marks? Anyone with a modicum of intelligence would realize that someone with a great amount of silver, as you put it, would probably have a reasonable amount of protection to defend said silver."

[sblock=OOC]Finnian will be using Sense Motive while we question the thug to help judge the value of the answers.
Sense Motive = 19, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=731616[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

"My companions speaks truly," says Vadric to the man. "We help our fellow man, and are more than willing to donate to a good cause. You rushed us with weapons bared from the dark of the night...you are nothing more than petty thieves. I shall fetch the town watch, and let them take this thug into their custody."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 17, 2006)

*Amster - Street Thugs*

Quzzing the thug in front of them the party is meet with the following anserws "Knowing you had money wasy easy enough" nodding to Bertrand "Anyone who purchases coffee has got to have coin on them" pausing briefly he continues "Most lordly folks dont give alms so we are required to ask in a more forceful manner"  he the shurgs "Then again it don't always work"

As far as the party can tell, the man is being truthful and is resigned to be either beat up, slaine or given over to the magistrates.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

Vadric nods to his companions, and then leaves to fetch the magistrates.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 18, 2006)

"Vadric, I do not want to leave these bodies unguarded, but I do not think you should go alone.  We should all go and return with the magistrates together."


----------



## Canaan (Nov 18, 2006)

*Jaroth*

_I'm disappointed in you, Jaroth._   Darkrazor's thoughts penetrate Jaroth's mind.  

_What? Why?_ Jaroth responds mentally.

_You did not even draw me to defend yourself._ Darkrazor explains to Jaroth.

_That's because you would just have likely commented on the architecture of these buildings as actually hit one of these ruffians._ Jaroth retorts.

Darkrazor pouts.

_"I concur.  I think sticking together is a good idea."_  Jaroth responds to Anniston.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 18, 2006)

Finnian continues to question the thug while the others debate getting the magistrates.

"Ah, but I didn't ask about how you knew we had money. I asked who convinced you that we would be easy marks. 

"Who was it that wanted you and your friends either killed or captured to take you out of the way? Or were you and your friends merely that lacking in good judgment? Who stayed back watching how we would react to being set upon?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2006)

*Bertrand*

The ranger considers a moment as he searches the fallen. "My friends it is late. I suggest we abandon this situation and return to the ship. If we get tied up with magistrates we could be here until dawn or later. I seriously doubt we will find the magistrates helpful. Given that these ruffians attacked us with no fear, the law here must be weak or unconcerned."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 18, 2006)

*Anniston*

"Unfortunately, Bertrand, when we responded to this threat with deadly force we accepted the risk of delaying our departure.  That decision has already been made.  I would advise Vadric to attempt to save them with a healing spell but I fear they are beyond such aid."

"We are not finding the magistrate just to turn in this criminal, but also to report our actions and to submit to whatever investigation the magistrate should deem appropriate.  It is our duty to report the consequences of our actions and depending on the laws of this city, it may be a criminal act to leave without reporting what has occurred."

Anniston stands the captured thug up and begins following Vadric toward the lights of a major street.  Anniston pins the thug's arm tightly behind his back as they walk so he cannot easily escape.

"Let us not forget that, though justified, men have lost their lives here and resolving this situation appropriately is more important than catching a boat.  Our captain may not be happy about delaying departure, but in light of the fact that this voyage will take months, a small fee paid to the captain may perhaps compensate him for this delay.  If the captain will not wait, then we can take another ship."

"There are enough of us that it may be appropriate for us to take the bodies with us.  I am certain, Bertand, that you intend the items you are confiscating to be turned over to the magistrate, but I suggest that if we take the bodies we will not be required to remove the personal items at all."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 18, 2006)

*Amster- Street Thugs*

The party spends a few minutes debating when they hear the sounds of men walking in unison thru the quiet night. The group catches voices on the air and can hear "....disturbance was........sounds like fighting"

Responding to the questions, put to him the thug replies "Wese was watcen youse thru the windows and sees your coin"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 19, 2006)

*Anniston*

"Excellent, help is on the way"

Anniston shouts in the direction of the approaching voices, "Hail the watch!  We have been attacked!  Hail the Watch!"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2006)

*Bertrand*

With resigned look, Bertrand nods, "I guess we take our chances with the locals. I was not my intention to remove anything from these fellows, but merely to look for anything that might suggest they are more than opportunists."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 20, 2006)

*Amster - Street Thugs*

In response to Anniston's hails, a party of twelve men led by a non com and a young man come towards the party from the north. Arriving at the scene, the party fans out to form a circle surronding the group. The young man steps forward and inquires "Who summoned the watch?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2006)

"Thank you for your quick response, sirs," says Vadric to the watch. "I'm afraid we've had some trouble with some local thugs...we captured one, and some others fled into the night when they realized we weren't the easy victems they thought us to be."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 20, 2006)

*Anniston*

"Yes, we called the watch.  Thanks to the Light you came for as the good father indicates, I expect those theives may still be out there in the night.  We were headed back to our ship when they ambushed us with weapons drawn.  We were forced to defend ourselves from their attack."


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 20, 2006)

Finnian stands quietly with his companions letting the watch take in the scene. As the two holy men are handling the speaking at this point, Finnian will not comment unless asked or his particular diplomatic skills become needed.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 20, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth knows full well the importance of allowing those of the Light resolve this issue.  He will remain as unimportant as possible, not speaking unless there becomes reason to.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2006)

*Bertrand*

The ranger stands by watching the scene unfold. He will answer any questions the officer might have and is the soul of polite helpfulness.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 21, 2006)

*Amster - Street Thugs*

'You were attacked you say" the officer comments. He then goes over to the four dead street thugs and turns them over with a boot. Addressing  the seargent he says "You know um". The seargent then walks over and beings looking at the bodies.."Yep these belong to Beke's Crew, the live one is named Kitle" The young officer then comes back to the party and says "We will need statements from you gentelmen" then turning to the one of the men he says, "Fetch the local priest to witness the statements then we will be off" The watch set about cleaning up the area while the part gives written statements. Arriving the young priest arrives to witness the statements. Once the officer has the statments from all the party members and the priest has attested to them the officer says "You may go gentlemen, I thank you for your assistance"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 21, 2006)

After thanking the watch, Anniston turns to the rest of the group, "Now, gentlemen, I think we have had enough excitement for one evening.  What say we return to the ship?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2006)

Vadric nods in agreement with Anniston's words. "Most assuredly. I'm looking forward to the security of my berth aboard the _Western Star_.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 21, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods in agreement.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Writing a carefully worded fact oriented statement, Bertrand passes it over and stops the young man to ask. "I don't suppose there was a reward for any of these fellows?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 21, 2006)

*Amster - Street Thugs*

"No, there is no reward that I am familar with, but if you care to follow me back to the constables office we can check on it as well as some other possible issues"  the officer says in an offhand and almost too casusl  manner. (anyone who wishes may roll a sense motive dc 18)


Sense Motive Rolls

Rolls 1-15
[sblock]Perhaps it is because you are tired and it is late but all you can think about is getting back to the ship.[/sblock]

Rolls 16-17
[sblock]The men with the young officer appear to be a little nervous for some reason[/sblock]

Roll 18 +
[sblock] You get the distinct impression that the young officer has a hidden agenda and would love to be able to escourt the party back to the constable's office.[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 21, 2006)

*Anniston* AC: 23 (+11 armor, +1 dex, +1 dodge) Hitpoints: 92/92 most recent dice rolls

sense motive vs the magistrate (1d20+14=26)

"Sir, what other issues might there possibly be?  You have been most understanding regarding our desire to return to our ship before the tide.  Have we satisfactorily discharged our duty in this matter?"   Anniston listens to the officer's response carefully, attempting to discern any half-truths or misdirection.

OOC: about how long until we are due back on the ship?


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 21, 2006)

Finnian gives a truthful account of the encounter with the thugs. He notes how edgy the watchmen are, and raises his awareness as he realizes the magistrate is merely going through the motions as he is looking for something else.

Finnian yawns and stretches. "I'm not really interested in any reward for these. It's probably not very much as they seemed rather incompetent. If there is one, go ahead and give it to the church for their charity work.

"I just want to get back to the ship and find my berth. Even night owls need sleep after a day like this."

[sblock=Actions] Sense Motive = 30, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=737295 
Finnian will fake being tired to try to convince the magistrate it's not worth detaining the party.
Bluff = 30, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=737310
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2006)

*Morley*

Clearly no longer paying attention to the man now that it is clear no reward is coming, Bertrand stiffles a yawn. "I really must get to bed and see to my provisions."


----------



## Canaan (Nov 22, 2006)

*Jaroth*

[OOC: Sense Motive vs. Watchmen = 28 ]

Jaroth says to Finnian, _"I too would like to get some sleep.  I've seen quite enough excitement for one day."_

[OOC: Bluff Result = 28 Jaroth assists Finnian in his bluff check]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 24, 2006)

*Amster - Street Thugs*

With a semi mocking motion the officer says "If you gentlemen would care to follow me to the constables office we will be going, if not then i bid you safe journey"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 24, 2006)

*Anniston*

"Very well, then.  We'll be off to the ship."

OOC: About how long until we need to be back on the ship?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2006)

*Bertand*

With a wave at the departing officer, Bertrand turns toward the ship. "I think I've seen enough of this city for one visit. I'm for bed."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2006)

"Agreed," says Vadric. "Let us return to the ship. These long night hours seem to draw out the worst elements of the city."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 24, 2006)

*Amster - Departure*

As best as Anniston can tell it is close to 1130PM which gives the party roughly 4 hours to get back to the ship.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 25, 2006)

*Finnian*

"Well, it was a pleasant town until this nastiness. Let's see if we can find the launch and get back to the ship. I don't relish another such encounter."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 27, 2006)

*Amster*

The party takes it's leave of the city watch and moves back to the docks. Awaiting the party at the dock are Bertrand's men who are carefully watching over numerous bundles which have been placed in one of the ship's longboats. Boarding the small craft the party rows to the "Western Star" where they board and begin unloading their respective purchases and placing them in their rooms. The ship is somewhat alive as it is gotten ready to sail at 5 am on the morning tide. 

OCC:Any actions before we set sail


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 28, 2006)

*Anniston*

OOC: I have no actions before we set sail.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2006)

Modjan watches the longboat appraoch with a watchful eye. Ports made him nervous. Too many people, too many with unknown motives. He itched to be off on the open water. The return of the passengers (all accounted for he noted with a quick head count as the long boat approached the lanterns of the ship) was a good sign as they could set sail on time.

Modjan greeted the passengers as they came aboard and helped unload the boat as he looked expectantly towards the east for the rising of the sun that would signal their launch.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 28, 2006)

*Finnian*

Finnian nods to Modjan as he reboards the ship. Then he finds an out of the way place to watch and listen to the preparations of getting the ship under way. He will finally retire to his berth for a couple of hours of sleep when the ship weighs anchor.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 28, 2006)

*Amster - Setting Sail*

Without much noise or problems, the Western Star, weighs anchor and sets sail south by southwest in order to reach the western coast. The first week is uneventful as the ship continues its course and heads north. Various other ships can be seen heading both south and north along the coast apparently making trading runs. Several long ships are also seen shadowing some of the ships. 

Anyone care to roll nautical knowledge or general knowledge dc 15


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 29, 2006)

*Anniston* AC: 23 (+11 armor, +1 dex, +1 dodge) Hitpoints: 92/92 most recent dice rolls


setting sail, general knowledge check (1d20+2=15)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2006)

*Bertrand*

OOC: General Knowledge (1d20+2=3)  Um No.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 29, 2006)

*Finnian*

Finnian passes part of the time sharing stories with the sailors and learning of the workings of a ship. The rest of the time is spent studying the texts purchased in port.

[sblock=Knowledge Check]Bardic knowledge = 27, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=749088 [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2006)

*Bertrand*

As the voyage drags on Bertrand seems increasingly melencoly. He writes letters home to the farm with needlessly detailed instructions. He roams the ships restlessly, apparently confined by the limited space. His men seem to work hard at keeping him occupied engaging in mock combats and shooting contests with him. They stage elaborate games of hide and seek with Bertrand and his dog. Despite their best efforts he spends long hours staring out to sea lost in thought.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 29, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth communes with nature every day to feel connected to the natural world.  He spends substantial time reading his texts and watches the boy from the bookstore, trying to discover his benefactor's identity and the nature of their relationship.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2006)

Vadric finds himself easily getting back into his shipboard routine. Excercising and practicing with arms early in the morning, a prayer vigil thereafter, and then spending the rest of the day meandering about the _Western Star_ and chatting with his companions.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 29, 2006)

*Anniston*

Anniston works out with Vadric in the morning, followed by morning prayers and sacrament of illumination.  He spends much of his time reading his books and meditating, punctuated with frequent walks about the ship.  He occasionally assists with ship-board tasks and enjoys a casual and friendly relationship with several crew members.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 30, 2006)

*Sailing North*

The party settles into their various routines and life on the voyage is pleaseant if somewhat boring. The young man remains in his cabin for the most part during the two weeks in question and ventures forth only to eat and grabe fresh air usually around dusk and at dawn.

For those who made the Knowledge Check
[sblock]Dragon ships are crewed by a fierce northern tribe who just love to sack costal villages and pirate sea going ships...think vikings on steriods[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 30, 2006)

*Sailing*

For Jaroth
As Jaorth communes with nature each day, he discovers that the currents along this portion are strong and running almost directly south. One odd current appears to run soutwest. Farther out to sea from the coast strong currents north by northwest and this is where the captain keeps the ship about 30 to 50 miles from the coastline proper. Reading the texts is slow going but an enjoyable pastime but nothing of immediate use can be found. The boy remains more or less in his cabin except at meal times, though after the return from Amster he did remain in his cabin a few days during meal time, and comes only to the deck at dusk or dawn for a an hour or so of walking. 

For Anniston
Anniston spends his time mingling with the crew and enjoying his voyage. Gossip about pirates and such seems to be discussed more and more among the crew as the ship heads North.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand begins to match his own roaming of the decks with that of the young man. After a few days of polite nods as they pass he attempts to strike up a conversation. "Best time of day to be on deck wouldn't you say?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 30, 2006)

*Sailing*

Engaging the young man Bertrand is greeted with a polite of very non commital hello and conversation "Yes it is very peacfull and i find myself able to think more"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2006)

*Bertrand*

With a shurg, Bertrand adds, "sometimes it is nice to just enjoy the wind and the waves and not think at all." Bertand smiles pleasantly at the man and moves on continuing to walk his dog. Re-energized by the new quarry, Bertrand stalks his prey with the greatest care and skill. On the next day or so, whenever the next good opportunity arises he'll ask, "having any profound thoughts today?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 30, 2006)

*Sailing*

With a wry smile the young man replies "Dark thoughts, Dark Thoughts, money and power and how they complicate life"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"Well, my life isn't too complicated, but then I don't have all that much money and very little power. I find the simple life has its rewards." Unless he gets a dismissal or senses he has gone too far, Bertand sticks around a little longer this time. "These are dark times and many of us have dark thoughts."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 30, 2006)

*Sailing*

"Neither do I, Neither do I guess that is why i have such dark thoughts" the young man then more or less takes his leave and contiues his stroll.


----------



## Canaan (Dec 1, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth talks to communing just after dusk and attempts to match his time on deck with that of the boy's.  Jaroth will strike up a conversation with the boy if given the opportunity.  _"It's one of the most peaceful and enjoyable times of the day, dusk, isn't it?"_ Jaroth says with a friendly smile.

_"Do you sail often?"_ He asks further.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 1, 2006)

*Sailing*

As Jaroth takes his turn at engaging the young man in coversation he meets with roughly the same response, polite but with no real warmth. "Yes the death the sun is very peacful as it settles into the long night. Gives one time to reflect quietly" the young man says


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Frustrated yet not ready to break off the hunt just yet, Bertrand continues to be around when the young man is on deck. Next time around he'll be holding a steaming mug of coffee and make sure to possition himself upwind so the man cannot help but smell it. He'll have his man standing within shouting distance ready to fetch the lad a cup should he inquire.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2006)

Vadric continues his daily routines, though he often finds his excercise now consisting of fencing and practice fights with Anniston and others who wish to join. The relative inactivity associated with traveling by ship is new to the warrior-priest. He finds he has far more free time on board the _Western Star_ then he knows what to do with.


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 1, 2006)

*Finnian*

Finnian continues to engage the crew in tale-telling eventually turning it into a contest of who can come up with the tallest tale. He will also join Vadric and Anniston in their sparring matches to keep limber.

Finnian will be an ever present body on deck whenever the young man is out for a walk, but he will keep his distance while the others are trying to begin conversations.

Finnian will note the long ships and eventually ask the captain of the marines about them if they continue to shadow the sea lanes. Specifically whether they might prove to be a threat to the _Western Star_.


----------



## Canaan (Dec 2, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As Jaroth takes his turn at engaging the young man in coversation he meets with roughly the same response, polite but with no real warmth. "Yes the death the sun is very peacful as it settles into the long night. Gives one time to reflect quietly" the young man says




_"Death of the sun?"_ Jaroth questions the boy, raising an eyebrow.  _"That's an interesting perspective on the days cycle.  Your turn of phrase intrigues me.  How does one come to see a majestic sunset as the death of the sun?"_


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 2, 2006)

*Sailing*

Jaroth
As if explaing to a child the young man says, but in a polite way "All endings are death be they the small death, the middle death or the great death and thus fufill the cycle of life"  He then steps back away from the rail and says "If you will excuse me, I must take my leave" and walks slowly away

Finnian
Finnian is warmly welcomed by the crew in their telling of tall tales and just manages to win the contest when an old sailor tells a yarn about a captain, a mermaid and a cat. As he moves to the marines he is informed that recently the dragon ships have become more numerous and as any sailor knows, they be dangerous, cunning and deadly foes. One current rumor is that they are taking slaves.

Vadric
Vadric spends his time honing his skills and learning new tacits from several of the older sailors who are his sparing partners. In fact one old man is so adept with his daggers that he is often able to hit Vadric with their hilt and causing him to losen his grip on his weapon.

Bertrand
Baiting his trap with hot coffee  Bertrand is suprised and indeed shocked when the young man actually approaches him and initates a conversation "By chance would you happen more of that, that i could possible purchase, tea gets very old after awile" The young man then reaches into his tunic and produces a small purse which he opens. 

For Bertrand
[sblock]Caught by suprise and before he can react the young man opens the purse and Bertrand would swear that he saw one or two soverigns in it[/sblock]

Anniston
Annsion is happily involved with his interaction with the crew who are beginning to respond and warm to his prescece among them.

Ravensblight
The passage is going well so far, but there is marked concern about the dragonships from both the captain and several of the more prosperous merchants whoes cargo you carry.

Anyone on deck when Bertrand attemps his coffee ploy may roll a spot check dc 21.
For those who make it
[sblock]Perhaps it is just a trick of the suns rays but you would swear that when the young man opened his purse you saw the glint of platinum[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2006)

Vadric is beginning to truly enjoy his time aboard ship, getting to know the sailors that are his sparring partners, and the rest of the travellers aboard the ship as well. He happily shares his tea and provisions with the sailors, hoping to make some friends among them.



*OOC: Spot Check 23, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=756284*


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"I'll give you a cup and we'll discuss it. This stuff isn't easy to come by." He motions his man over, "Fetch this gentleman a fresh cup and check our stock." Turning back to the young man he asks, "how do you take it sir? I like mine with a little fresh goat's milk and honey."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 3, 2006)

*Sailing*

Bertrand
"Sugar will be fine" the young man says.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand passes the order for sugar to his man and turns back to the young man extending a hand. "I'm Bertrand."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 4, 2006)

*Sailing*

Taking the cup of coffee the young man nods and says and slowly extends his hand "It is not our custom to shake hands but I am called Morgan de Sion" Does Bertand shake the hand so extended?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand leaves his hand out, but doesn't shake unless the younger man takes it, "I wouldn't want to offend..."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 4, 2006)

*Sailing*

Bertrand
The young polielty and wiht a wry smile places his hand back down at his side. "Thank you for understanding, such contact is often disturbing to both parties"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"When you led a life like mine it takes a good bit to disturb you." He sips his coffee, "You also learn to appreciate the simple pleasures."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 4, 2006)

*Sailing*

"True, one does not realize how comforting simple things are till they are lost".

OCC: Anyone else ?


----------



## Canaan (Dec 4, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Jaroth
> As if explaing to a child the young man says, but in a polite way "All endings are death be they the small death, the middle death or the great death and thus fufill the cycle of life"  He then steps back away from the rail and says "If you will excuse me, I must take my leave" and walks slowly away[/sblock]




Next time Jaroth meets the boy on deck, he says _"The Death of the Sun is a very specific event to many worshippers of the Old Ways.  I had assumed until you explained your answer that you knew some of those ways.  Pardon my assumption."_  Jaroth pauses and continues, _"You see, the Death of the Sun happens but once a year during the thirteenth month.  What you have been witnessing, dear boy, on this deck every evening is a mere sunset from their perspective.  What I am curious about is your perspective and its source."_

Jaroth awaits a response.  If none is forthcoming, he returns to his meditations.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 5, 2006)

*Sailing*

Jaroth
When next Jaroth engages the young man in coversation he replies "The old ways are more concerned with nautre and the elemental forces of which birth and rebirth are but a part, many look at it from an even older viewpoint that everything is tied to the forces of life and the forces of death". Then with a self depreciating smile he says "As you can see i read to much and stumble across many interesting ideas"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

*OOC: If Vadric ever notices the boy watching any of the sparring matches, he will invite him to participate.*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 5, 2006)

*Anniston*

Speaking to Modjan, "I notice that several of the sailors are worried about pirates.  A number of us passengers would be able to assist in repelling boarders.  What signals do you use to indicate an attack so we may respond more quickly.  Also, please let us know if you have any suggestions if there is anything in particular we should do in the case of an attack."

OOC: Anniston comments to some of the sailors how peculiur the young man is to only come out during dawn and dusk.  Casually ask them if they noticed anything unusual when the man came aboard.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 5, 2006)

*Sailing*

Vadric
The young man does not appear to take more than a casual interest in the sparring matches most likely due to the fact of his limited hours on deck. On those occasions where he is on deck and a match is occuring he watches a little but with no indication that he would be willing or capable of joining in such combat.

Anniston
Anniston's inquiries of the sailors shows that the young man is more or less a loaner on board. His cabin is always spotless and he has voiced no need for the any of the serivces offered by the ship other than for hot meals. As to his cargo, he came aboard with two simple chests but has had packages deleiverd or brought aboard at all the stops so far.


----------



## Canaan (Dec 5, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Jaroth
> When next Jaroth engages the young man in coversation he replies "The old ways are more concerned with nautre and the elemental forces of which birth and rebirth are but a part, many look at it from an even older viewpoint that everything is tied to the forces of life and the forces of death". Then with a self depreciating smile he says "As you can see i read to much and stumble across many interesting ideas"




_"You are remarkably well-read.  A trait I think we have in common.  I fancy myself a historian of sorts."_  Jaroth pauses for a moment.  _"I purchased several books in Amster.  I'd be more than happy to share them with a fellow enthusiast if you are interested."_  He pauses again as though just remembering something.  _"That reminds me, you made a purchase from the bookseller in Amster too, have you been enjoying it?"_

[OOC: Jaroth will sense motive on the boy.  Jaroth is beginning to suspect that the boy is a noble or royalty, perhaps in disguise.  He is also trying to determine what the boy might be holding back regarding his purchase.  And, of course, if he's lying.]


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 5, 2006)

*Finnian*

Finnian continues his established routine keeping friendly with the crew and watching the various goings on. For his study time, he reads the Cultures of the Dragonship Peoples by Berlei in depth hoping to gain some insight into the pirates that have been noticed.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 5, 2006)

*Sailing*

Jaroth
"Yes it is the one vice I readily admit to" the thinking before he continues he says"Your offer is appreciated but I fear I am already way behind in reading my newest purchases and yes i have enjoyed it as much as one can enjoy a dry treatise on philospical matters" As the young man speaks Jaroth is distirubed by the coldness that seems to radiate from his personality and the sense of utter neutrality.

Finnian
Reading the essay, Finnian is interested to discover that the Dragonship raiders are in fact and extended matariacl clan. While the men own the ships and sail the seas plundering foodstuffs and treasures it is the women who own the land and keeps. Typical the ships prey on single ships and costal villages but have been known to use inland waterways/rivers to sack towns well into the interior of the contient. One of ther core belifes is that on the sea the only thing that matters is power and strength recongizing only that if you are not strong enough to defend your ship then it must be the sea god's will that it belong to them


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Once the coffee arrives Bertrand will continue to the conversation, "I don't expect to be back in civilized lands for some time after we land, so I hesitate to part with too much coffee, but I can perhaps sell you a few ounces. I expect to be on the hunt for some time."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 6, 2006)

*Sailing*

Bertrand
"No i quite understand and under those circumstances i could not ask you to part with any"
Taking  a sip of the coffee he says "This is quite good, I am in your debit"


----------



## Canaan (Dec 6, 2006)

*Jaroth*

As the boy speaks to one of the others, Jaroth will concentrate his will on the boy, detecting the presence of magical auras and attempting to ascertain the school of any such auras.  Jaroth believes he may be masked magically.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 6, 2006)

*Sailing*

Jaroth
Jaroth needs to make two rolls....concertration dc 17 and spellcraft dc 23....good luck


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"Of course if you find the tea tiresome again, you are welcome to another cup any time. I discovered long ago that the best part of having something good it being able to share it with someone who a apreciates it." A wistful look comes over Bertrand's face and he seems far away for a moment. Taking another sip he quite obviously changes the subject to cover his own emotion. "What of you? What takes you to the north?" 

OOC: Based on listening to the young man's voice for some time now, where does Bertrand think he is from?


----------



## Canaan (Dec 7, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Jaroth
> Jaroth needs to make two rolls....concertration dc 17 and spellcraft dc 23....good luck





[OOC: Concentration Check Result = 27  and Spellcraft Result = 20 ...poop ]


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 7, 2006)

*Sailing*

Bertrand
"A simple research project that will also allow me to visit a few distant relatives" he replies. Finishing his cup, he add "No, I will be fine now, your offer is appreciated though, now if you will excuse me i must bid you good evening"

Jaroth
Extending his sense Jaroth discovers that the young man is heavily shielded with what apperars to be a complex shifing layer of negative and positive energies. Jaroth almost manages to penetrate them but at the last moment his hit with a icey blast of negative energy that flares in response to his attempt. However Jaroth does not think his attempt was noticed.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"Good evening to you sir."  

OOC: Did you see my note about the young man's origin?


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 7, 2006)

*Sailing*

Bertrand
Bertrand would either place the young man from someplace in the central valley of the light or from perhaps the confederation.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Frustrated by his lack of success, Bertrand returns to his cabin to consider his next move.


----------



## Canaan (Dec 8, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth, stunned and puzzled by the response to his spell, quickly departs the deck.  Returning to his quarters, he quickly drafts a note to each of the others:

_Dear Friend,

It has been some time since we have spoken of our journey and our time in Amster.  But for that run-in with those ruffians, it was a most exceptional excursion.  Today, I was just reminded of our time there and our pledge to discuss the information we obtained from that splendid bookseller's shop.  I am finding my purchases most fascinating.  Finally having reached a point at which I feel compelled to share my findings with you, I cordially invite you to my cabin this evening at 10pm to share in some fine wine and conversation.  Your discretion is desired.

Sincerely,

Jaroth Urkas_

He will seal the notes and personally deliver them at once.  If any of the others are with the boy at the time, he will wait for the boy to depart.  Jaroth will not allude to the note at all while delivering it, mentioning instead the lovely weather we have been having.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand, taking his cue from Jaroth's casual comments replies, "It has been lovely, but something tells me a storm is coming." He takes the note without additational comment. He quickly pens a reply once he is alone and has it delivered by one of his men. 

_I would be most anxious to engage in such conversation though I hope you'll not be offened if I forgo the wine. I will be there at the appointed time.

Bertrand Brookmead_ 

He has a pot of the tea he got in Amster prepared and takes it with him arriving at Jaroth's promptly at 10.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 9, 2006)

Anniston does not write a response, but arrives punctually.

"I thank you for your invitation, Jaroth.  You set an excellent example for us all."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2006)

"Thank you for the most courteous invitation, my friend," says Vadric to Jaroth, after reading the invitation. "I shall be pleased to attend."


----------



## Canaan (Dec 9, 2006)

*Jaroth*

[OOC: just waiting on Modjan or our illustrious GM before we begin the meeting at the cabin]


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 9, 2006)

*Finnian*

"Sorry, I'm late. Between this fascinating reading and the stories among the crew, I simply lost track of time," Finnian says as he arrives at Jaroth's cabin.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not Modjan or the DM, but I haven't forgotten the game. Just letting things play out with other characters before I give a go at the young man.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 9, 2006)

*Sailing*

Accepting the invitiation's, the various members assemble in Jaroth's cabin at the appointed hour... the ship is quite as most other passangers as asleep in their bed and limited watch being conducted as t he ships sails thru the night..


----------



## Canaan (Dec 10, 2006)

*Jaroth*

_"I'm glad you could all make it."_ Jaroth starts with a smile in a hushed voice.  

_"As you might have guessed from the context of my note, I want to discuss with you the subject of the boy."_  Jaroth continues as he methodically fills wine glasses from the cask he purchased in Amster.  

_"I have been successful in having brief conversations with him, as I am aware some of you have as well."_  Jaroth hands everyone who would take it a half-full wine glass.

_"The boy is very difficult to read, almost as if he were absent of personality or moral/ethical bent."_  Jaroth swirls his wine in the glass and lifts it to his nose to smell the bouquet.

_"That was my first clue that he was somehow magically shielded.  Nobody exudes that kind of energy without magical aid."_  Jaroth takes a sip of his wine, savoring the taste on his palate.

_"So, I performed a minor divination on him.  One that comes naturally to me.  A very simple cantrip, if you will."_   Jaroth's voice gets even quiter.  And he pauses for a moment.

Making eye contact with you as he continues, Jaroth reveals, _"I have never in my life experienced a backlash from that divination.  But a backlash I received."_

_"There is something very strange about that boy.  He shields himself in a shifting field of positive and negative energy.  Negative energy lashed out at me as I probed his defenses.  And THAT is not normal." _  Jaroth finished seriously.

_"The spell that shields him is quite potent, perhaps of the Eighth Valence or higher.  And the boy is quite well-read, suggesting some sort of noble upbringing.  But what unnerves me further is his knowledge of very ancient history.  I have not had the opportunity to determine how vast his knowledge is, but such knowledge one does not idly obtain.  Either he immerses himself in the topic, or he has come by his knowledge in some other way."

"I do believe this warrants further investigation.  There are further steps I could take.  But I thought it best not to risk it without your knowledge....in case something goes wrong."_


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 10, 2006)

Finnian accepts the glass of wine and sits back to listen to Jaroth. When Jaroth finishes, Finnian sits up and carefully frames his reponse.

"I have been observing you and Bertrand with the 'boy'. I've kept my distance because I didn't want to overwhelm him back into isolation. But if he is a noble or scholar, perhaps it is time I try to engage him in conversation. As a bard, I have studied a great many things and might be able to narrow down exactly what legends and regions this 'boy' is familiar with.
"I will keep your observations in mind but would not suggest further mystical probing until other avenues are exhausted. Particularly if they are dangerous to either the observer or the subject."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 10, 2006)

Anniston listens carefully before responding.

"My greatest concern is that the boy feels he has reason to protect himself to such a degree.  In my experience, one does not generally take such steps unless one has something inappropriate to hide."

"Also, it seems that several of you, save perhaps Finnian, have tried to get to know the boy and I gather that he has not left you with a good impression.  This lends itself to suspect him further."

"Guarding one's privacy is not a crime, but if one has suspicions it is wrong to keep it to himself.  It would not be right for us to ignore our intuition in this case."

"I suggest that we inform the captain of our suspicions.  He is master on this ship and it would be well within his rights to order additional investigation.  If we are wrong, then all is well and the worst that happens is that we have hurt the boy's feelings.  If we are right in our suspicions, then we stand to avert a great evil."

"Unfortunately, one that is able to defend himself to such a degree will undoubtedly protect the items he is transporting as well.  It may be more fruitful to proceed with our investigation without telling the boy, but we should not do this without informing the captain first.  It must be his call to proceed with the investigation.  We will of course offer our assistance in the matter."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"I have tried to engage the young man on several occations. He has done nothing suspicious or disturbing in our encounters, but he does seem unusually reserved." Taking a sip of tea he continues. "With the exception of the divination, our 'investigation', if I may call it that, so far has been on the order of simple conversation. If we are to proceed I think we must speak with the Captain. Certainly, we have no authority without his permission."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

Vadric sips at his wine as he listens to the conversation. "Perhaps I could attempt to perform a similar divination upon the boy. By channeling the power of the light, I may be able to determine what this shielding is. I am no expert in the arcane, to be sure, but I have had some exposure to the ways of magic during my training."


----------



## Canaan (Dec 11, 2006)

*Jaroth*

_"Good ideas, all."_  Jaroth responds.  _"I feel confident in continuing this investigation.  But only with the knowledge and permission of the captain.  If the boy's shielding is of an arcane nature, I feel most qualified to identify it.  Perhaps you and I together can attempt the divination, Vadric?"_  Jaroth asks.

_"The boy is clearly much more than he seems.  I fear that he may be a powerful arcanist.  I fear that, not because that makes him a bad person or someone who means ill, but because he is masking his true personality, thus foilnig a Champion of the Light's ability to ferret out evil, for example.  Why would feel the need to do so?  And given the field of negative energy surrounding him and his knowledge of ancient history, I fear he is much more than even a powerful arcanist.  Let's hope I am wrong."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 12, 2006)

*Sailing*

The party has been assembled in Jaroth's cabin for about twenty minutes when a scream on intense agony and pain is heard from above...


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2006)

Vadric casts a glance at his companions, and then quickly moves out of the cabin, heading in the direction of the scream.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2006)

*Bertrand*

His hand flying to his flail, Bertrand jumps up and makes for the stairs to the deck above. "Come gentlemen, let's see if we can be of some assistance."


----------



## Canaan (Dec 12, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth will be the last one out of his cabin.  "_Cadere Visus Non Cadere Non Visus_."  Jaroth speaks the arcane words necessary to cloak himself in _greater invisibility_ and exits his cabin, following the others.


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 12, 2006)

*Finnian*

Finnian turns towards the scream then rises quickly and follows Bertrand towards the source of the scream.


----------



## Canaan (Dec 12, 2006)

[ooc: assuming we are going out on deck, what is the weather like?]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 13, 2006)

Anniston reacts quickly to the scream, jogging after his companions.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 13, 2006)

*Sailing North*

Exiting the cabin, the party finds that the scream has awakened most of the passagers on this deck and many are standing in their doorway. Crew members begin to emerge from the lower decks making a somewhat crowded press. Reaching the staircase, the party exits to the main deck to find a crowd of seamen and officers huddled around a form. Approaching the group the party can see what appears to be a manlike form laying on the deck head and arms at and awarkward angle and a liquid substance surronding it. One of the sailors leaves and begis to light more of the ship's laterns and soon a soft light throws back the darkness allowing the party to see. A young man, perhaps 16 or so is laying on the deck, his neck having been obivisouly snapped. His arma are also bent and broken but with an odd looking vertical cuts running the lenght of the arms exposing the bone.

ACtions?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2006)

Vadric hurridly pushes through the crowd to kneel by the young man's form. He quickly takes stock of the situation, and attempts to save the boy's life.


*OOC: If the boy is not dead (although I am guessing he is), Vadric will cast a curative spell upon him. Also heal check +10 to see if Vadric can determine what caused the wounds.*


----------



## Canaan (Dec 13, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Invisibly, Jaroth finds a nearby nook and reaches out with his will to the minds of those assembled, both seen and unseen, with a _detect thoughts_ spell.  If a person or creature on board did this gruesome act, his aim is to discover who it was.  And assuming persons will be offering information, he should be able to determine whether the speaker is lying.

[OOC:  Concentration Check Result = 29  and Spellcraft Check Result = 29 ]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Falling back on his training, Bertrand looks for tracks. 

OOC: I realize this will be challenging at best given the crowd. Is the liquid substance revealed to be the boys blood once the light is better?


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 13, 2006)

*Finnian*

Finnian lets the others examine the body while he fades back into the crowd. He watches the reactions of the people arriving, noting who does and does not show up.

[sblock=OOC]Sense Motive for crowd reactions = 27, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=775588[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 13, 2006)

*Sailing North*

The crowd is a healthy mix of sailors and passagners by the time the party reaches there and examines the body. 

Finnian
Watching the crowd Finnian observes that the young man and the merchant that had words with Jaroth are both present but hanging back from the crows.

Bertrand
The liquid does indeed porve to be the boys blood. An examination of the area shows a rather large foot/paw print which has been heavily corrupted by the onlookers so it is hard to get a decent look at it.

Jaroth
Stretching forth his sense's Jaroth almost loses his concertration when the prescence of a mind filled with animal blood lust proves to be close by overshadowing most normal thoughts.

Vadric
Vadrics examination of the body show the boy to be truly dead. The arms are unsualy in that the bone has also been split almost as if someone was trying to get to the marrow.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2006)

Vadric glances about at the people on deck, looking for anyone that he has not seen before. Either the thing that did this went overboard, or is wearing the face of one of the people standing here now.



*OOC: Spot check 20 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=775612) to notice anyone or anything out of the ordinary*


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 13, 2006)

*Sailing North*

Vadric
Looking up from the corpse, Vadric sees passagers and sailors alike somewhat concerned and alarmed at the sight before them. A few make half hearted jokes but in an attempt to release their own fear than to be funny. All the faces or more of less familar to him however.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2006)

Subtly, as if praying for the dead boy's soul, Vadric grasps the holy symbol of his patron that hangs about his neck. Praying to the Light to give him the sight to penetrate the darkness, the warrior-priest calmly channels the power of the divine to provide its blessing upon his eyes.


*Vadric will cast True Seing upon himself.*


----------



## Canaan (Dec 13, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth tries to pinpoint the location of the feral mind, scanning for it.  Once he finds its location, he will do the following:

1.   If he can see the person/creature, he will study its face for a moment and then send a _message_ to Vadric, identifying the person/creature and its location to him.  

2.   If he cannot see the person/creature because the person/creature is invisible, he will cast _see invisibility_ and study his/her/its appearance and then send a _message_ to Vadric.

3.   If he cannot see the person/creature because he/she/it is in another room, he will try to pinpoint his/her/its location and send a _message_ to Vadric thereafter, informing him of his/her/its location.

The _message_ will depend on the circumstances, but it will be basically:

_I've located the killer.  He is the [brief appearance] at the [location].  Feral and dangerous._


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 14, 2006)

Anniston gives Vadric room to attend to the boy.  He will stand nearby and scan the darkness around the deck of the ship, looking for signs of someone fleeing or attacking.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Mentally cursing the stupidity of the onlookers, Bertrand stuggles to at least get a vague direction the attacker might have gone to start a search.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 15, 2006)

*Sailing*

Anniston
Scanning the deck and the people on it, Anniston can discern no flee or fight impules/aura on any of the individuals present

Vadric
Engaing his divine sight, Vadric is able to scan the area around him to a great degree. From below decks comes two images...one of blackness and one of sliver and black alternating bands that preven his vision from going any further.....most passagers who are not on deck are safely huddled in their cabins...glancing about the sea lanes, Badric cathces a glimpse of several low ships  just over the horizon.

Bertrand
His best guess shows that the attacker either went below decks using the forward stairwell or over the port side.

Jaroth
Jaroth recives the impression that the figure he is seeking is just one deck down and towards the forward stairwell.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2006)

Vadric steps to Jaroth, and speaks to him in a low voice. "Below deck, I believe, something is not right."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Since he doesn't plan to go over the side, Bertrand works his way to the forward stairway looking for any traces of the attacker.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 16, 2006)

Anniston does not call attention to Vadric's comment, but quietly follows Vadric where ever he leads.


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 16, 2006)

*Finnian*

Finnian follows Bertrand toward the forward stair prepared to assist if needed.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

Vadric too moves to the stair and begins to descend, trying to use his divinely-blessed vision to guide him.


----------



## Canaan (Dec 17, 2006)

*Jaroth*

"Yes.  The killer is down there, one deck down and toward the front stairwell.  It is a creature of rage and instinct.  I was just about to inform you of that when you made your prayer."

[OOC: Jaroth sends a _message_ to Bertrand to follow Vadric and to be ready for a fight.  As he follows the others, Jaroth casts _greater mage armor_ on himself.]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 17, 2006)

"I am unarmed, do any of you have a backup weapon that I can borrow in case we run into resistance?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"I've got a couple of masterwork daggers or a throwing axe."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

Vadric grimaces at Anniston's words. He was glad to have _Warsong_ with him. While carrying a weapon in mixed company may not be thought polite, being caught unprepared was even worse. The warrior-priest was beginning to wish that he had dressed in his armor this evening, though. His clothing would offer scant protection versus a weapon. Still, he had his faith in the Light, and his ability to channel its divine nature was no small thing.


----------



## Canaan (Dec 18, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Seeing that Vadric is not adorned in armor, he speaks an arcane word and touches the warrior-priest's shoulder, granting him _greater mage armor_.  

_"I weaved a field of force around your form.  It should protect you from most injuries." _ Jaroth whispers in Vadric's ear, still invisible.

Jaroth peruses the rest of his companions to see if any others need additional protection.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 18, 2006)

Anniston takes a dagger and nods his thanks to Bertrand.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Returning the nod, "Any time." To Jaroth he says, "Thank you, but I am protected. In my line of work you expect trouble all the time. I saw a track that seems to suggest our killer went toward the stairs, now if I could just pick up the trail..."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2006)

"One deck down, near the forward stairwell," says Vadric to Bertrand, drawing _Warsong_ as he does so.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 18, 2006)

*Sailing North*

The party assembles at the forward stairwell and descends to the deck below...reaching the deck proper the party finds themself in the hallaway that leads to their statesrooms as well as the staterooms of other passagners. Forward of the stairwll are 4 doors , 2 to each side as well as a doorway leading to the forecastle area.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 18, 2006)

*Anniston*

"Does anyone recall which stateroom our young arcane practitioner occupies?"


----------



## Canaan (Dec 19, 2006)

*Jaroth*

_"I don't believe it's the boy.  That's not to say he isn't responsible for this.  But let's withhold judgment until we have more evidence.  Let me concentrate once more.  If it is a man we are dealing with--a fact of which I am uncertain--his thoughts are mind-numbingly ferocious."_  Jaroth shudders as he braces himself for his spell. [ooc: I suppose Vadric would see that]

[OOC: Jaroth focuses his will and again reaches out with his mind to locate thoughts and pinpoint the location of the creature.  If another concentration check is required, here it is:  Concentration Check = 18]


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 19, 2006)

"Both the young man and the merchant he was having discussions with in the early part of the voyage were up on deck keeping to the back of the crowd.
"Are you saying we're looking for something rather feral? I wonder how it managed to get aboard?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 19, 2006)

*Anniston*

"If it is some sort of Lycanthrope then perhaps he can be saved.  Though I am not conviced that we have the resources to deal with such a problem here.  Our best option may be to put him out of his misery.  I'm just saying that we may have options other than execution."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Prefering hard evidence to speculation, Bertrand keeps his own council and continues to search for blood or tracks. 


OOC: Survival--Tracking Check (1d20+13=19)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2006)

Vadric's eyes sweep over the doors before them, looking for some clue as to the location of their quarry.


*OOC: With True Seeing, what does Vadric see now? It should have a duration of 10 minutes.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 19, 2006)

*Sailing North*

From it's interaction with the young man, the pary knows that his cabin lies just underneath the quarterdeck proper thus at the opposite end of the hallway.

As Vadric continues to engage his sight he finds two figures behind the first door to his left, and one figure behind the 2nd door on his right. The figure behind the 2nd door on the right appears to be huddled on the floor wheras the two behind the first door on the left appear to be sitting at a tabel.

Focusing his thoughts Jaroth receives the impression of hunger, of rage, of mindless violence coming from the right of the hallway, wherea from the left of the hallway is the impression of danger, of fear, of deception.

A glimpse of the flooring reveals to Bertrand smuged footprints leading in a loop from right to left ending in the 2nd door on the left.


----------



## Canaan (Dec 19, 2006)

*Jaroth*

_"There."_ Jaroth points to the second door on the right. 

As an afterthought, he adds for those who cannot see him _"the second door on the right."_

_"Though there are two people behind the first door to the left, and I suggest they be questioned.  In any event, I recommend they not be allowed to leave."_  Jaroth adds.

_"I cannot detect any other presences in these rooms."_ He finishes.

Jaroth speaks an arcane word, _"scutum"_ and he is covered in a field of force, a _shield_ against attacks.

[ooc: Jaroth's AC is now 21 with _greater mage armor_ and _shield_ up and opponents suffer a 50% miss chance unless they can compensate for the _greater invisibility_.]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2006)

*Bertrand*

"Did you say right? To me the tracks seem to go to the 2nd door on the left?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2006)

"Well, we have to start somewhere," says Vadric, drawing _Warsong_. Stepping to the door indicated by Jaroth, the knight nods to his companions. "Someone keep an eye on the hallway." With those words spoken, the warrior-priest opens the second door on the right.


----------



## Canaan (Dec 19, 2006)

*Jaroth*

_"I'll stay in the hallway and watch for trouble."_ Jaroth whispers.  Jaroth maintains a vigilant watch, invisibly from the hallway.  He alternates looking in the direction of his fellows and the other doors to behind him down the corridor to up the stairwell.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 20, 2006)

*Anniston* AC: 23 (+11 armor, +1 dex, +1 dodge) Hitpoints: 92/92 most recent dice rolls

Anniston follows closely behind Vadric, backing him up with dagger in hand.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2006)

*Bertrand*

Calling forth light from the dark metal of his flail Bertrand pulls his axe and says, "I'll watch the hallway."


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 20, 2006)

Finnian draws Battle's Wit and steps up to assist Vadric and Anniston since the hallway is adequately covered.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 20, 2006)

*Sailing North*

The party prepares for action and Vadric kicks open the door and steps into the doorway supported by Finnian and Anniston. As the door bursts open the party finds itself a manlike form with the facial and body charastics of a rodent. Quicker than the party would expect the manlike creature lashes out at Vadric with two clawed hands one deeply scarring his armour the other rasing welts (4 points of damage) on Vadric's neck.

Initative Rolls/Actions


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 20, 2006)

*Anniston* AC: 23 (+11 armor, +1 dex, +1 dodge) Hitpoints: 92/92 most recent dice rolls

Anniston steps out of Finnian's way and supports Vadric, swinging his dagger threateningly at the rat creature in an attempt ward off another attack.

Init vs rodent (1d20+1=17) 

Aid Another (Vadric, +2 AC) (1d20+14=25)


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 21, 2006)

*Finnian*

Finnian steps in and tries a stop thrust to try to drive the rat back.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative=8, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=791092,
Attacking Wererat = 16, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=791096,
Damage if necessary = 8, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=791100[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 21, 2006)

[sblock=OOC - Meta]I'll be out of town on vacation for the next two weeks.  I usually have internet access so no worries.  But in case my response time is spotty at least you know why.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2006)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+4=24)

Moving very quickly, Bertrand lets his axe fall to the floor and whips the carefully coiled net from his belt. Swinging it once over his head he tosses it out to entangle (1d20+13=28) the ratman. He grips the trailing rope tightly. 

[sblock=ooc]Sorry the attack should only be a 24 since he is throwing into melee and doesn't want to take a chance on catching a friend. Here are the net rules for your convinience:  http://www.d20srd.org/srd/equipment/weapons.htm#net[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2006)

Vadric moves quickly, calling upon the power of the Light to hold the creature in place. all the while keeping his defensive stance.



*OOC: Initiative 19, Casting Defensively 31 vrs DC17, hold person (DC17)*


----------



## Canaan (Dec 21, 2006)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Initiative Result = 24 ]

Jaroth continues watching for other threats.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 21, 2006)

*Sailing North*

As the party faces down the manlike creature in the doorway, a net comes sailing from behind convering the creature who begins to struggle against the net. Just as it's seems to be able to break free the creature becomes stilled as Vadric calls upon the Light to stay the creatures struggles. Finnian and Anniston remain close behind Vadric prepared to strike should the creature break free. Jaroth remains silently in the hallaway, a guard against any would be attackers.

Actions


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2006)

*Bertrand*

The Ranger steps into the room and removes his net. He pulls a pair of very well made manicals from his pouch and secures the frozen rat man. He looks the creature over for signs that he is in fact the killer checking his teeth and claws and comparing it to his memory of the body above.


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 22, 2006)

*Finnian*

Finnian moves out of Bertrand's way and back out into the hall. He will step over near the door on the left where occupants were indicated and lean against the wall trying to listen to the occupants.

[sblock=OOC]Listen check=18, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=792898[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2006)

Vadric stands ready to strike with his blade, should the creature begin struggling before Bertrand can secure it.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 22, 2006)

*Anniston* AC: 23 (+11 armor, +1 dex, +1 dodge) Hitpoints: 92/92 most recent dice rolls

Anniston watches appreciatively as Bertrand secures the creature.

"Now, I wonder what is behind door number two..."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 24, 2006)

*Sailing North*

As the party makes sure the rodent man like creature is secured safley, Finnian moves towards the door on the opposite side and begins to listen.

For Finnian
[sblock]I tell you something is afoot, dont know what but something strange is going on. We should just lay low and not bring attention to ourself until were ready to strike[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 24, 2006)

*Finnian*

Finnian's casual attitude shifts abruptly to intent listening as he catches the snippet of conversation from inside the room. Finnian checks the others to see that the rodent is secured then signals them to prepare for this room.

Pitching his voice to just reach Anniston and Jaroth, Finnian whispers, "The two in here are unfriendly to the ship. They're laying low until time to strike and afraid of the current commotion bringing attention to themselves."


----------



## Canaan (Dec 24, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth whispers to Finnian, _"Perhaps we should inform the captain.  We have no lawfully obtained evidence on which to arrest them currently.  They would merely go free and be more cautious to boot, if we acted now.  I suggest waiting, informing the captain and suggesting that he authorize a search of all of the cabins for contraband.  That might do the trick."_


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 24, 2006)

*Finnian*

Keeping an ear to the conspirators in the room, Finnian replies quietly to Jaroth.

"Perhaps someone should get that marine captain Modjan. The conversation doesn't indicate any sort of contraband. They were discussing waiting for the right time to attack."

[sblock=OOC]Listen=22, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=796194[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Dec 24, 2006)

*Jaroth*

_"Consider it done."_ Jaroth replies.

He then closes his eyes and concentrates his will, formulating a message to Marine Captain Modjan:  _Captain Modjan, your presence is urgently required below the stairway near the statesrooms.  Use discretion._
[ooc: Jaroth casts _message_.]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 24, 2006)

Anniston positions himself in the hall between the two doors and waits patiently for Modjan to arrive.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 24, 2006)

*Merry Christmas*

To date you guys have done a great job in what could be very boring and endless character discussions. I am really enjoying the interaction and format as well as the time you guys are spending on talking with each other in character...to me as a DM it motivates me even more and allows me to have fun along with the actual characters....so.....Merry Chistmas and award yourself 10,000 xp for all the hard work done to date.....

Your DM who just happens to be in a good mood, proably because he is avoiding is family


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, Merry Christmas to all!

I´m not able to avoid family, but enjoying the vacation none the less.


----------



## Canaan (Dec 25, 2006)

Happy Holidays to all of you!  And thanks for the level J. Alexander! woot woot!


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all!

A short break from the family may help maintain sanity but enjoy being with them while you can.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2006)

OOC: Hope you all had a nice holiday. Thanks for the exp. oh glorious DM. I shall set about updating Bertrand this evening. I should be back to normal posting now with a brief pause for New Year's.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2006)

*Echoing everyone's holiday wishes...hope all of you had a terrific Christmas, and looking forward to a New Year of gaming with all of you! I hope to have Vadric updated this evening.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 28, 2006)

*Restart*

I will get us going again tomorrow (friday)..so every one has a chance to think about and hopefully update his character.....email me or put in a spoiler any questions that you need to have answered.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 29, 2006)

[sblock=OOC - character question]Do you have any special rules for rolling hitpoints?

Also, I'll be off-line starting this afternoon.  I'll be back either on Saturday or Sunday (late).  If necessary, just NPC my character as supporting as he has been doing.  Anniston is updated to 11th level.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2006)

*OOC: I used the original method to roll my hit points...rolled and discarded anything less then 70%. If you want me to change this, let me know!*


----------



## Scotley (Dec 29, 2006)

OOC: Bertrand is updated to 7th level Ranger.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 29, 2006)

*Levels*

Hitpoints
For all those with questions about your hit points....for this level and the next two levels roll unitl you get 70 percent of the points available to you.....after that your at the mercy of the fates.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 29, 2006)

*Sailing North*

The manlike creatrue is still imobile and confined by shackels as the party awaits...Ravensblights arrival. sound from the deck above indicate that many peopl are still on deck discussing the incidend and perhaps gathering for safety's sake.

Actions


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2006)

*Bertrand*

As mentioned above, Bertrand examines the claws and teeth of the Rat man and tries to determine if he could have inflicted the wounds on the body above. He also checks for blood on the rat man.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2006)

Vadric nods, and continues to hold _Warsong_ ready as Bertrand examines the creature. "And thus are the enemies of the light either slain or imprisoned," says the warrior-priest quietly.


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 31, 2006)

*Finnian*

Finnian continues listening to the conspirators while waiting for Ravensblight.


----------



## Canaan (Dec 31, 2006)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth continues to guard the passage and becomes visible now to avoid any shock to those who might be in his presence when the spell otherwise expires.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 1, 2007)

Anniston raises an eyebrow as Jaroth suddenly appears in the hallway. "Well met, Jaroth.  Did you say that the captain of the marines is on his way?  I'd hate to keep our friends in the next room waiting too long."


----------



## Canaan (Jan 1, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods to Anniston.  _"I believe he is on his way.  I cannot be certain, however."  _ Jaroth turns to climb the stairs and find Ravensblight.  _"I will be right back, hopefully with Ravensblight."_  He says over his shoulder to the others.

[ooc: I have a +1 hangover of thundering.  Happy New Year!]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 3, 2007)

*Sailing North*

The pary waits in the hallway for perhaps fifteen minutes and the Marine Captain still does not show. Passagnes are beginning to come down from the  main deck and go back to their staterooms.

Bertrands inspections shows that the wounds could indeed have been made by the thing before him.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2007)

"Well where in the name of that is Holy is that Captain?" ask Vadric. "Commotion like this on a ship, and he doesn't show? Perhaps something bad has befallen Ravensblight, as well."


----------



## Canaan (Jan 3, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: well what happened to me, then.  I went to find him in my last post.]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 3, 2007)

*Sailing North*

Jaroth sets off to find the Captain of Marins. Checking with the men on duty the Captain is reported to be in his berth. Going to the cabin, Jaroth knocks but there is no answer. Waiting a few moments he leaves the door and does a quick check of the main deck and the officer's wardroom yet is unable to find the Captain. After about 15 minutes, he returns to the party empty handed.


OCC: Sorry lost your post in the holiday press.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 4, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"I can't seem to find the Marine Captain." _  Jaroth announces, shrugging his shoulders.  _"It's possible he is in his cabin and just refused to come to the door.  Any ideas?"_


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2007)

"More like he ran off with the Captain's silver, and we'll not see him again." Vadric does not seem surprised at the marine captain's disappearance. "Which leaves us to decide how to proceed, unless we can find the ship's Captain."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 4, 2007)

Upon Jaroth's return, Anniston takes up a defensive position near the door. "Under the circumstances, I think it would be easier to ask for forgiveness rather than permission.  We should introduce ourselves to the gentlemen in the next room.  Given recent events we certainly have reasonable cause to ask a few questions."


----------



## Canaan (Jan 4, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth goes white and his eyes bug out of his head.

_"Wait!  When was the last time any of us saw the Marine Captain?  Was it after we left our last port?"_  Jaroth asks in a sort of ominous way.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 4, 2007)

*Finnian*

At Jaroth's question, Finnian steps away from the wall to answer.

"I'm pretty sure he was here to greet our return to the ship when we got back from our jaunt into town. You don't really think he would have missed the ship do you?
"Give me a bit and I'll try to determine what they are doing in that room."

Finnian then turns back to the conspirators' room and casts a spell.

[sblock=OOC]Finnian casts Detect Thoughts (DC 16 Will negates) and concentrates on the room. Also, previous post had him continuing to listen in on the room with a Listen check of 22.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"There proximity to an apparent murderer gives us cause to ask them questions. Maybe not about what they might be up to, but about what they've seen or heard in the cabin across the hall."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2007)

*Vadric*

"That's an excellent notion, Bertran. We'll simply knock and introduce ourselves... The knight smiles. "Forcefully, if need be."


----------



## Canaan (Jan 4, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"That's precisely what I mean, Finnian.  He was here when we returned."_   Jaroth looks at the wererat.  

_"I think we best find out who, exactly, is missing other than the corpse upstairs.  Then we might discover which crew man or passenger is this creature."_


----------



## Canaan (Jan 4, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "That's an excellent notion, Bertran. We'll simply knock and introduce ourselves... The knight smiles. "Forcefully, if need be."




_"That can be arranged, Vadric."_   Jaroth smiles.

_"With much less noise and ruckus than you might imagine.  Leave it to me, if need be."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 5, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Finnian
[sblock]Continuing to listen at the door Finnian keeps overhearing comments such as "Timing is not right"..."They will be along shortly"...."When they can be overpowered" and "She will make a lovely Prize"......As he enganging his talent to read their thoughts Finnian is overwhelmed by a heavy static almost a shielding coming from somewhere....trying to listen thru the static.....Finnian is able to discern that the voices behind the door are thinking of money, and the overwhelming thought of fear...[/sblock]

As the party continures to discuss the next course of action...the hallway begins to fill with people going to their rooms, thus the hallway is not filled for long.....some looks are giving the party but most scurry back to their rooms...and the sounds of furniture being placed against the doors can be heard coming from several of the rooms.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 5, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian staggers slightly and shakes his head as his probe hits the static before forcing himself to concentrate further. He then turns to the others.

"I can't tell who their target is, but the ones in here are planning a kidnapping if not worse. Their talk is filled with plans to overpower someone and a lady who will make a great prize while their thoughts are filled with dreams of money and fears of being caught.

"We should probably make our introductions and find out what they are doing here now.

"Also, there is something warding against divination magics on board possibly among the passengers who just returned to their rooms. It's not from in here, but the feedback of encountering the warding nearly floored me before I was able to concentrate through it."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 5, 2007)

"Very well then, we shall make our introductions."  Anniston knocks firmly on the door.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I expect people are taking all the precautions they know how including whatever magic they can muster. A death like this on a ship far out at sea can be very distrubing."  Bertrand considers who he has met onboard that might make a 'great prize.'


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2007)

Vadric follows Anniston as the paladin knocks on the nearby door. He sheaths his blade, knowing that he can draw it again in an instant should he need it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sailing North*

Anniston steps towards the Door with Vadric close behind. Anniston begins to knock on the door. In response to his knock, Finnian hears scraping noises. A brassy voice calls out "Who's there?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 6, 2007)

*Bertrand*

The Ranger stays with the manicled prisoner for now.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 6, 2007)

Anniston replies in a clear voice, "There has been a murder on the upper deck.  We are investigating all leads.  Please open your door."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sailing North*

A surly voice responds to Anniston's demand "Who are you...are you a ship's officer"

For Finnian
[sblock]Still engaging his senses Finnian get the strong impression of the need to stall for time, the need to hide something....the need to straighten up....[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 7, 2007)

Anniston tries to open the door and enter the room.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 7, 2007)

*Finnian*

Maintaining his concentration on the ones in the room, Finnian quietly relays what he is sensing to his companions.

"There must be some things rather incriminating to them in there. They are stalling until they can get everything hidden.
"I believe I heard them throw the lock earlier, but we need to get inside there now before they can hide everything."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 7, 2007)

Anniston whispers back, "Them hiding something is not my biggest concern.  We can keep them confined and search their cabin later.  My main concern is that we stop them from commiting some criminal act.  Of secondary concern is that given time they may be able to destroy evidence.  For these reasons I feel there is value in questioning them now if it can be done without damage to property."

Loudly and firmly Anniston answers the challenge from the other side of the door, "A man has been killed.  I am acting in accordance with my sworn duty as a Knight of the Dominion of Light to protect inocent life and to investigate violations of the law.  I ask you again to open this door."

Anniston tries to open the door and enter the room.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2007)

Vadric draws _Warsong_ and raises the blade high, ready to cut through the lock of the door at Anniston's signal.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 9, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Hearing Finnian's words, as Anniston reaches for the handle, Jaroth intones a spell:  _Aprire!_

[ooc: Jaroth cast a _knock_ spell]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2007)

Vadric smiles and gives a nod of thanks to Jaroth, as he hears the door unlock. "Quite handy," he says quietly. Making sure his companions are ready, the warrior-priest kicks open the door and moves into the room beyond.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 10, 2007)

*Sailing North*

The party pauses for a few moments then as if at some signal Vadric and Anniston kick open the door before them. In response to their effort the door is thrown violently inward with a loud crash and splintering sounds. Standing in the doorway both Vadric and Anniston see three men somewhat starlted standing around a small round table. 

The older one in a shocked voices says "You have no right here sir, get out before i call the 
Captain"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2007)

Vadric, _Warsong_ in hand, confronts the three men boldly. "Yes, let's call the Captain. And then he can search these quarters, and if something that bodes ill for the _Western Star_ is found, you can suffer justice at his hands. I hear tell, that justice on the high seas is of necessity quite harsh. Walking the plank is not a fate that I would wish upon any..." The warrior-priest trails off for a moment as he glances around at the three men. "Or you can tell us what is going on, and perhaps we can come to an accord that does not involve your deaths."


*OOC: Diplomacy +14 to convince the men to come clean...or to aid in a Diplomacy check by Anniston, since his Diplomacy bonus is quite a bit higher than Vadric's.*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 10, 2007)

Anniston grimaces as he steps through the door behind the impulsive knight, vowing to have a talk with Vadric about when it is appropriate to use force to open a door.

Upon entering the room, Anniston carefully notes the layout of the room, how many occupants are in the room, and in particular, where the occupants are located and what they did as a result of the door openning suddenly.  Try to conclude what they might have been doing just prior to the door openning.  As he makes these observations, he says,

"A man has been killed.  We have information that leads us to believe that you are either involved with the murder above, or are planning to commit some other violence."

Negotiation with the two conspirators to try to extract a confession or other evidence (1d20+20=25)


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 11, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian continues to concentrate on Detect Thoughts as the others open the door and begin to question the occupants.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2007)

*Sailing North*

Stepping boldy into the room Vadric and Anniston confront the three men and demand an explanation from them. The lead man seems cowered by the the long sword in Vadrics hand and the authoritative tone found in Anniston's voice. "Well your honors....we were just follwoing instructions ya know...did not mean any harm you see" 

For Finnian
[sblock]as the man begins to spill his guts, Finnian detects the thought of violece towards him by the two men behind him[/sblock]

Initative please gentlemen

OCC: OH WHERE OH HERE IS SCOTLEY,,,


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

*
At the first sign of trouble, Vadric will strike with Warsong to subdue and try to prevent the man speaking from being harmed, should the foe target him.

Initiative 13

Also, Scotley is about...I saw him post in my game this morning.*


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 14, 2007)

*Finnian*

"Don't let the others kill the speaker!" Finnian calls out as he tumbles in to the flank of one of the violent ones and uses an unarmed strike attempting to subdue.

[sblock=OOC] Initiative = 17, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=824527,
Tumble = 35, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=824535,
Unarmed Strike = 18, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=824537,
Damage = 7 subdual, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=824539 [/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jan 14, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Initiative = 15 ]

Jaroth pulls a tanglefoot bag out from his satchel and throws it at the shins of the man behind the speaker who is not flanked.

[ooc: Ranged Touch Attack Result (incl. -4 for throwing into melee and -2 for range increment) = 22 

[ooc: _Tanglefoot Bag:_ When you throw a tanglefoot bag at a creature (as a ranged touch attack with a range increment of 10 feet), the bag comes apart and the goo bursts out, entangling the target and then becoming tough and resilient upon exposure to air. An entangled creature takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor, unable to move. Even on a successful save, it can move only at half speed. Huge or larger creatures are unaffected by a tanglefoot bag. A flying creature is not stuck to the floor, but it must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be unable to fly (assuming it uses its wings to fly) and fall to the ground. A tanglefoot bag does not function underwater.
A creature that is glued to the floor (or unable to fly) can break free by making a DC 17 Strength check or by dealing 15 points of damage to the goo with a slashing weapon. A creature trying to scrape goo off itself, or another creature assisting, does not need to make an attack roll; hitting the goo is automatic, after which the creature that hit makes a damage roll to see how much of the goo was scraped off. Once free, the creature can move (including flying) at half speed. A character capable of spellcasting who is bound by the goo must make a DC 15 Concentration check to cast a spell. The goo becomes brittle and fragile after 2d4 rounds, cracking apart and losing its effectiveness. An application of universal solvent to a stuck creature dissolves the alchemical goo immediately.]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 14, 2007)

*Anniston* AC: 23 (+11 armor, +1 dex, +1 dodge) Hitpoints: 92/92 most recent dice rolls

When Anniston sees that the speaker is in danger, he leaps forward and attempts to pull the man out of harms way, imposing himself between the speaker and the attackers.  

To the speaker, "I think your mates mean you harm.  Get behind me and we will protect you!"

Init vs three suspects (1d20+1=10) 
Attempt to pull (graple?) the front man away from the other two who are behind him (1d20+15=31)
Strength check (if needed) to pull front man forward. (1d20+4=19)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: OH WHERE OH HERE IS SCOTLEY,,,




OOC: Bertrand stayed behind to keep an eye on the wolfman.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 17, 2007)

*Sailing North*

Finnian warning comes just in time as the man directly behind the speaker lunges forward with a silverish weapon. Reacting quickly to the warning Jaroth explodes into action hurling a bag at the lunging man resulting in him being trapped in a gooey substance. Vadric also reacts and attempts to reach the on rushing attacker only to fall short as the man is entrapped in a gooey substance and pulls his attack but putting himself bewteen the the two men and the speaker. Slow to react to the intial warning, Anniston hurridly grabs and almost throw the speaker out into the hallway as places himself bewteen the man and his two friends. The remaing suspect does not respond with an outward motion but his hand is seen moving at his waist.

Actions?

OCC: Sorry for the delay, starting  a new profession and have been busy with training schools and field work....


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2007)

Vadric notes the final suspect's hand moving, and immediately suspects a spell. Striking at the man's hand with the razor-keen edge of _Warsong_, he seeks to disarm...or rather, dis-hand his opponent.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 17, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[OOC:  Jaroth readies an action to blast the potential spellcaster with a _magic missile_, should he cast a spell.  Spellcraft Check Result = 27  If he is, Jaroth attempts to disrupt his concentration with a _magic missile _ to the gut.  Magic Missile Damage = 21]

Pointing a finger at the villian, Jaroth intones boldly, _"adigo telum!"_  And five green glowing darts of energy pulse from his pointed finger in rapid succession.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 17, 2007)

Anniston protects the speaker and makes sure the speaker does not attempt to flee.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 18, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian moves to subdue the conspirator not being dealt with by Vadric.

[sblock=OOC]You missed Finnian's actions other than the warning last round. Use Finnian's unarmed strike and damage from last post.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 19, 2007)

*Sailing North*

Having warned his shipmates, Finnian unleashes a series of attacks against the third man and neatly fells (unconcious)him as the man beings to rais his right hand. As he falls he speaks but it is cut off abruplty but the party does hears "Lords of Dar...." before he collapses. Both Vadric and Annsiston deliver their attacks as the man is falling from Finnian blow. With a deft swing of his blade Vadric severs the man's right hand causing it and the object it contains to fall in front of the party. A tinkle of glass being broken is heard in the tiny cabin. Sensing no spell threat, Jaroth in response to the mans actions slams several darts into the mans torso as he falls delivering significant damage.

The second man remains firmly encased in the goo used earlier by Jaroth. Annistion remains bewteen the combat and the man his is now protecting.

With the breaking of the glass a small greenish brown mist begins to arise.

For Jaroth
[sblock]with the mist arising from the broken object, Jaorth having his senses engaged, is almost overwhelmed with nausea as the prescence of cold evil/deathly magic begins to permeate the room[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jan 19, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Seeing the magical evil mist rise, Jaroth's eyes bulge.  _"Everyone out of the room _ NOW!" He roars, voice booming with authority and concern.

He raises his arms out and above his head, fingers splayed.  Eyes fixed on the mist, he chants, _"Sethia, Sky Duchess of Old, I call upon your second star!  Let your Zephyrs and eddies blow this foul air far!"_

[OOC: Jaroth casts _control winds_ to shepard the mist to the far side of the room away from the others and at ankle level, if possible.  He will concentrate on maintaining the mist on the far side of the room until everyone is out.]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 19, 2007)

*Sailing North*

Jaroths voices his warning just as wind begins to flow into the small cabin bringing with it the hint of water and salt. Everyone roll as Fortitude save please DC is 18


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 20, 2007)

FORT DC18 vs green mist (1d20+12=32) 

Anniston stops breathing immediately as he has been trained and holding his breath he rushes the man he has been protecting out of the room and down the hall, carrying him and/or pushing him if necessary.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2007)

Vadric tries to escape the room, but not before getting a lungfull of the greenish brown mist.


*OOC: Fort Save 13*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 20, 2007)

*Sailing North*

Bertrand is watching the prisoner when he hears Jaroth bark a warning and observes Annistion bodily thowing a man from the room and following him quickly. Vadric is seen quickly following but appears to stumble as he reaches the doorway, loses his balance but manages to catch himself and roll to one side to clear the doorway. 

For Vadric
[sblock]A numbing chlling sensation hits Vadric causing him to lose his blanance but he quickly recovers.[/sblock]

Jaroth still stands his ground in the cabin as the a breeze begins to pick up strenght

For Jaroth
[sblock]As the wind comes to his assistance, Jaroth unexpecdetly finds himself involoved in a test of strength. Something is fighting to take shape from the mist but it is being held at bay by the summoned wind. Jaroth feels tendrils of death and cold swirling in the mist followed by blast os unmitigated / unfiltered evil. Somewhat stunned, Jaroth hurries to engage his defenses. Roll a willpower for me please DC 20[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 20, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Speaking to Anniston, "I take it you found something then?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 20, 2007)

Anniston shouts to Bertrand as he herds his charge safely down the hall, "Magical or poison vapors, beware!"


----------



## Canaan (Jan 20, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: if Jaroth had to make a Fort save, it is 17. Jaroth's Will Save = 22 .]

Jaroth concentrates further to have the winds pick up strength to blow the mist out of the ship's window with a strong wind.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 20, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Marshalling his will, Jaroth manages to counter the mist's overwhelming prescence and is successful in building a wall of wind around it that keeps it confined to the far side of the cabin. The effort is taxing to his strenght though and within seconds, Jaroths face is beaded with presperation as he struggles to keep his spell in place.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jan 21, 2007)

*Jaroth*

With gritted teeth and beaded sweat down his brow, Jaroth says, _"Something evil will come into our world in a moment.  Get ready!"_

He continues concentrating on blowing the foul air out of the porthole.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 21, 2007)

Anniston sees that the green mist does not seem to be billowing out into the hallway.  More to the point, he sees that he is not being followed.  He sends the man on down the hallway with a little push and then turns back to the room to see if his comrads need assistance.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 21, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian's usual grace fails him as he begins coughing from the vapors. Concentrating on trying to regain his breath, Finnian stumbles and bumps into obstacles he neatly avoided on entry trying to leave the cabin.

[sblock=OOC]Fortitude DC18 vs Vapors = 10, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=835684 [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Making a last check of the prisoner's manicles Bertrand steps to the door. Taking flail in hand and calling light from it, he gets ready to face whatever evil his companions have stumbled unto.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 21, 2007)

*Sailing North*

Securing the prisoner, Bertrand steps to the door just as Finnian stumbles out is a slight state of shock and nausea. Then he moves to support his comrades in the next cabin.
Annsiton forcing the man away from the conflict and down the hall moves back to the doorway where he meets Bertrand. Vadric having gathered his senses is now standing just outside the doorway and with Bertrand and Anniston form a semi circle around the door allowing the to jointly attack anything that comes thru it. Finnian shielded somewhat by the trio in the doorway quickly regains his composure. Jaroth meanwhile stand in the center of the cabin. sweat now pouring from his face upon which a determined set of the mouth allows the party to guess he is deeply concertrating on something. As the party stands in the door, they are hit by a warm salty breeze of air that appears to be picking up force. The breeze flows down from the quarterdeck and into the hallway on into the cabin where it is pinning the mist agains the far wall.

For Vadric
[sblock]Standing in the doorway, warsong begins to sing in his mind as if it is expecting a mighty exchange of arms soon[/sblock]

For Bertrand
[sblock]The light gives some piece of mind and helps shield Bertrand from most of the evil prescence attempting to manifest in the next room. but Bertrand is still shaken by the scope of what is trying to form.[/sblock]

For Annistion
[sblock]Moving back into the area to support his team, Annistion is struck by an overwhelming sensation of negative energy tinged with great evil swirling in the mist[/sblock]

For Jaroth
[sblock]Successfully confing the creature to the mist, Jaroth is under great strain. He feels as if his body is weaking for the exceptional strain (-1 to you constituion). To his dismay he senses the creature is preparing for yet another assault to manifest on this plane. Gritting his teeth, Jaroth once again sets for his will to combat his foe...please roll a con and willpower check for me please[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 21, 2007)

Anniston barks a warning to his fellows, "I sense great evil in the vapors.  Prepare yourselves!"

Anniston gestures and chants an incantation to ward himself from evil (casts Protection from Evil upon himself) and readies his dagger for action.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 22, 2007)

Finnian clears his throat with a final cough and straightens up preparing for whatever will come next.

At Anniston's call of approaching evil, Finnian breaks into a hymn to the Light to bolster his companions.

"... And the glory...glory...glory of the Light,
will shine...will shine...shine upon us..."

[sblock=OOC]Begining Bardic Inspire Courage: will provide a +1 morale bonus to saves vs charm & fear and a +1 morale bonus to attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 22, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I knew I should have taken the overland route..."


----------



## Canaan (Jan 22, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Concentration Check Result = 31 and Willpower Check Result (just using Wis mod., not Will Save) = 20 ]

Sweat pouring down his back, Jaroth says over his shoulder to the other in a strained voice, _"I can't keep it at bay much longer!  It is trying to punch a hole into this world and manifest!  I need help!"_


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2007)

"Hold it just a few moments longer," says Vadric. Then, the warrior-priest grasps his symbol of Hieroneous, and begins to mutter prayers.


*OOC: Vadric will cast Magic Circle Against Evil followed by Divine Power.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 22, 2007)

*Sailing North*

As Jaroth continues to stand in the center of the cabin, the party behind him begins to marshall their resources and come to his aid. The wind begins to gather force and begins coming down from the open hatches with increased force causing the latern flames and tapsteries to flutter in the hallway. 

For Jaroth
[sblock]The struggle and pressure continues to build against his defenses but they remain intact with a great concertration of will. Jaorth feels success may be near if he can just keep the barrier in place for a few more minutes. Roll Fortitued and Will power for me once again add +1 onto them.[/sblock]

For Anniston
[sblock]roll as spellcraft check at +1 and a willpower check[/sblock]

For Vadric
[sblock]roll a spellcraft check at +1 and a willpower check[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 23, 2007)

Spellcraft (untrained) (1d20+3=13) 

Will save (if you mean a straight 'Will check', then subtract 6) (1d20+7=10) 

After the attempt to cast Protection from Evil (regardless of whether the spell is cast successfully), Anniston will attempt to cast Magic Weapon on the dagger he is weilding.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 23, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Fortitude Save Result = Natural 1 (if you meant Concentration Check = 19 ; Will Save Result = 34 +1 (19 + 1 if just Wisdom mod) If Jaroth can, he will stumble back and give the others a chance to get in front of him.  Otherwise, he will collapse, exhausted.]

Jaroth let's out a cry of exertion.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand steps up close behind the others and twists a ring on the head of his flail. He swings it in an arc over the others and a spray of holy water arcs into the room.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2007)

*Vadric*

*Spellcraft Check 23
Will Save 32
*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 24, 2007)

*Sailing North*

The breeze begins to howl and with increasing force flows from the open deck hatches to the cabin where Jaroth appears to be in distress, his jaw set in a grim line, sweat pouring from his face. Sensing that he is near the end of his strength the party complets it's preparations and comes to his aid. Finnian continues to sing songs of the light setting which appears to help create a small wedge into the malovent prescence trying to break thru and away from the wall where is is being contained. Vadric clutching his holy symbol follows up Finnian's song to the light by invoking his access to divine favor and confronting the prescence with the light. Vadric is almost successful when he senses an even darker prescence behind the first and is sure it is this prescence that is preventing the mist from being dispelled. Before he can gain further insight Jaroth let's out a cry of distress/exertion and falls to the floor as the breeze now roars into the room and blows out the window port with a loud explosion of wood splintering and timbers subjected to extreme stress. In response to the force of the wind the mist is forced out of the now open widow port but with the collapse of Jaroth regathers it's strength and attempts to materalize. It is at this point that Bertrand enters the fray and covers the area with a shower of holy water. As the water hits the mist a violent reaction occurs that causes the deck and cabin walls to shudder wit the blast. The final hammer blow comes when Annistion invokes the power of his faith in a mighty prayer and throws the cleansing protective power of the Light agaist the mist and it's evil. Unable to withstand the combined assault from the party and their consecutive invoking of the light the greenish mist disappears in another mighty explosion that stuns the party with it's intensity.

For Jaroth
[sblock]With a final mighty push Jaroth expel the mist but his strenght fails him at the wery end. Temp. reduction in your constituion by 4 points. Jaroth is concious but very weak and drained[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Visibly shaken, but trying to make light of it, Bertrand asks in an almost tremorless voice, "I take it you stumbled upon something far more sinister than a beastly murderer in here?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2007)

"What is the darkest depths of the hell's was that?" asks Vadric. Seeing Jaroth on the ground, the warrior-priest hurries to his companion's side to look him over for injuries.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 24, 2007)

Finnian continues his song raising his voice to spread throughout the ship as he steps into the hall to keep an eye on the conspirator who was willing to talk. He will give a reassuring smile to anyone who pokes their head into the hall to find out what was happening.

While singing, Finnian searches his memory for any references to evil green mists to try to come up with the answer to Vadric's question.

"There'll be joy in the morning on that day.
"There'll be joy in the morning on that day.
"For the daylight will shine when the darkness is gone.
"There'll be joy in the morning on that day."

[sblock=OOC]Bardic Knowledge check = 21, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=841033 [/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 24, 2007)

Anniston approaches the men (that presumably are still in the room) speaking with a commanding voice, "You are under arrest, kneel down on the deck with your hands where I can see them"


----------



## Canaan (Jan 25, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Knowledge Arcana Check Result for Green Mist = 32 

Jaroth lays there a second stunned.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]After reading the prior posts again I discovered that the man that had the flask is dead or unconscious.  The other man is stuck in goo.  The prior command from Anniston would have been addressed to the man stuck in the goo.  However, as the man stuck in the goo is not going anywhere, Anniston will not be too worried about him.[/sblock]

Once Anniston has announced his intentions towards the man in the goo, he will step out of the room and collect the speaker so that he does not get lost.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand surveys the room looking for weapons or anything else incriminating. He just looks searches, but does not remove anything from its place. 

OOC: Search Check (1d20+11=29)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 26, 2007)

*Sailing North*

The party pauses to regather itself and then disperse to check on various things. One man is indeed stuck in goo and unable to do anything but stand in the center of the cabin and blabber and snivel....attempts to communicate with him are limited as he appears to be on the verge of hysteria.

For Jaroth[sblock]Jaroth though weak is still in possessoin of his facalites. It will take 8 to 12 hours for the fatigue that is setting on him to pass. OCC: Great job..you saved the parties bootie by keeping it at bay. Award yourself 1500xp[/sblock]

For Bertrand[sblock]His search of the room reveal several common weapons and several large chest, all of which appear to be locked...indeed one is even chained.[/sblock]

For Finnian
[sblock]Searching his memory Finnian comes up with several references with mists of various colors being associated with summoning spells linked to other planes of existence[/sblock]

For Annistion
[sblock]Stepping into the hallway, Anniston is at first unable to see the man in question as the ships laterns have been put out by the blast of wind coming from the upper decks. Making his way in very poor lighting Anniston finds the man only due to the fact that he stumbles over him with no sound coming from the object of his search[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2007)

*Bertrand*

After examining a chest very carefully, Bertrand slips a finely made set of tools from an inner pocket. 

OOC: Search for traps and open lock assuming no traps. (1d20+12=24, 1d20+12=15)


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 26, 2007)

Anniston kneels down beside the silent speaker.  Saying a prayer, he focuses his healing power into the figure on the floor.  (lay on hands for 22 hitpoints)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 27, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Bertrand
[sblock]The lock yields easily to his skill and Bertrand is rewared with a click signialling the lock is open.[/sblock]

For Anniston[sblock]Calling for his divine powers Anniston feels the healing power flow into the body before him with great success. The man however does not reagain his senses and remains in a deep stupor.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2007)

Vadric stands vigilantly by while Bertrand works on the chest, watching for any trouble.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 27, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Moving carefully, Bertrand eases the lid up to have a look inside.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 27, 2007)

Anniston carries the unconcious body into the room with the others.

"Our speaker seems to be a bad shape.  He seems alive, but not responsive."

Anniston lays the speaker onto one of the beds in the room, well away from the reach of the other fellow.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2007)

Vadric moves to look over the speaker to see if there is anything he can do to help the man.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 28, 2007)

Failing to come up with anything more than the obvious about the mist, Finnian finishes his song and concentrates on crowd control reassuring the passengers and waiting for an officer of the ship to come.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 28, 2007)

*Sailing North*

As he conducts crowd control Finnian observes the young man at the book store closing his door. Ironically, only a few people are on the deck to see what is going on. Then the chaotic night is split with an scream of terror and pain....which appears to be coming from the deck below.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 28, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"Help me up, Vadric.  We are not yet done this night."_  Jaroth says with a grimace.

_"I am weakened and exhausted, but may still be of some assistance."_ Jaroth continues, trying to rise.

[ooc: What was the result of my knowledge, arcana check about the mist (I got a 32)?]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 28, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Taking a few moments to gather his thoughts while he rests his body on the deck, Jaroth seems to recall that greenish mist with negative energy is most often associated with demonic entities. While the negative/death oriented energies are associated with a major demon lord. OCC: overlooked the check sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 28, 2007)

*Bertrand*

After opening the current box, Bertrand will move to examine the one that is chained. 

OOC: Search check for traps (1d20+12=21)


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Getting up, Jaroth whispers to himself.  _"Could it have been?"_

[ooc: Jaroth is down 5 constitution points and has 22 hitpoints as a result.]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 29, 2007)

Anniston looks up at the sound of the scream from downstairs. He glances back at his companions with concern, but otherwise seems to be handling the events with his typical stoicism.  "It seems we are to have a busy night.  I am concerned about leaving the witnesses and evidence here unguarded.  Not to mention the rodent-monster in the next room.  We cannot ignore the screams below decks, but one of us must stay behind to guard this area, or perhaps we can just carry these men down with us.  I am prepared to hear suggestions."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"It never rains, it pours..."  Bertrand abandons the chest. "Best not to open any more of these until things are secure anyway." He turns to Anniston. "You know what a thunderstone is? I'll go see what's happening downstairs, if it requires more of us, I'll set one off, if we can hear a scream up here you can certainly hear that. Would one of you care to join me?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 29, 2007)

"There's not much for me to do here, so I have no problem assisting you, Bertrand. 

"Jaroth, that battle with the fiendish mist seems to have taken a lot out of you. I think I can handle any further mystical endeavors required down below. If not, you'll hear Berrtrand's thunderstone."

With that, Finnian turns to go down the ladder to the next deck down.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2007)

*Vadric Elareon*

"I will tend to the wounds of those that need it, but will not hesitate to aid you should the need arise."


*OOC: Heal check +10 to determine the status of Jaroth and of our prisoners.*


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2007)

*Bertrand*

The Ranger heads for the sound of the guns as it were, looking for the source of the scream.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 29, 2007)

*Sailing North*

Vadric helps the tired Jaroth to his feet but is unable to see any wounds or visiable damage to him. Vadric guess that Jaroth is just suffering from exhaustion and strain.

Anniston secures all the prisoners and places himself where he can observe all the prisoners....the three in one cabin and the chained monster in the cabin directly opposite. From his position, Anniston can also see the hallway and the stairwell leading up and down.

Bertrand and Finnian head downward toward the screams.

For Bertrand and Finnian
[sblock]Arriving onto the lower deck, Finnian and Bertrand find themself entering a pitch black hallway. Loud muffled thumping and banging can be heard coming towards the front of the ship (directly in front of them)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Raising his flail up, Bertrand calls forth its divine light.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 29, 2007)

Finnian nods to Bertrand thanking him for the light and draws Battle's Wit. Slowly advancing forward, Finnian allows his ears to gather as much information about the foe ahead as they can.

[sblock=OOC] Listen skill check = 16, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=849160 [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 1, 2007)

*Sailing North*

Bertrand lights the hallway and both he and Finnian see a deserted passageway. The light reveals small dark stains in front of a door located to their left perhaps 15 to 20 feet away. The door appears to be ajar. As Finnian listens for any hint of what may be lurking, he only hears the muted coughs, crying etc of passagers behind their doors.

Jaroth, Vadric and Annistion continue to secure the upper deck and maintain control over the prisoners. All appears to be quite and undercontrol until a ship's officer appearas and demands "What in the name of the Light is going on here?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2007)

"Calm yourself!" says Vadric, his voice stern and carrying with it the tone of command. "The _Western Star_ has been infiltrated by enemies of the Light. We've captured the murderer, and other evildoers besides. Where is the ship's Captain, or that Marine Captain Ravensblight?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 1, 2007)

Finnian cautiously moves up to the partly opened door. He brings a spell to mind in case their quarry decides to turn upon them.

[sblock=OOC]Readying Wounding Whispers in case combat should break out.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bracing the door with Finnian, Bertrand gives him a nod, raises his flail and eases the door open with a foot.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 2, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Bertrand and Finnian
[sblock]Bertrand illuminates the hallway with the aid of his fail and both move to the doorway. Opening the door with his foot, Bertrand exposes a scene of disorder and death. The light softly reveals a female laying in a circle of her own blood with various colored poweders about her. A dark glisting object appears to be on her chest. The room shows signs of a struggle but no one is the area other than the female corpse.[/sblock]

For Vadric, Anniston and Jaroth
[sblock]The young officer appears somewhat cowed by Vadric's voice and it's tone of command and stutters " I will go get him". The officer then departs. The room itself begins to take on a cold air as the tempature drops due perhaps to the hole in the ships side that is allowing a considerable draft. On the air, there is a scent of salt and blood that is disquieting to the trio. After several minutes, the Captain appears and demands the the trio's story and why such damage has been done to his ship.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2007)

"Good sir," starts Vadric, with a slight bow toward the Captain. "We were able to follow the trail of the murderer after he slew your crewman on the deck above. As it is our sacred duty to protect the innocent, we restrained the perpetrator of this foul crime upon finding him. However, we detected the foul taint of darkness within this cabin and upon investigation discovered these evil men and their dark magics. It is their evil spells that caused this damage." Vadric indicates the men that he considers to be the evil-doers as he speaks.

After giving the captain a few moments to digest this news, Vadric lowers his voice as he speaks his next words. "Evil is strong on this ship tonight, Captain."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Hell's this boat ride just gets weirder and weirder." Without crossing the circle of blood Bertrand examines the scene and tries to make sense of it. He then carefully searches for tracks. "Finnian, do you recognize her or know what these powders and such are all about?"  

OOC: Knowledge Arcana and Religion (1d20+3=22, 1d20+3=4) 

Search for Tracks (1d20+11=20)


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 2, 2007)

Stepping carefully around the scene so as not to disturb anything, Finnian studies the female figure and the accoutrements around her trying to determine what ritual was performed here.

"I don't recognize her right off. I suppose she was one of the other passengers.
"Give me a minute and I may be able to tell you whether she lost control of a ritual or was the victim of one."

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (Arcana) = 25, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=855604
Spellcraft = 24, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=855606
Bardic Knowledge = 20, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=855608[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 3, 2007)

Anniston follows Vadrid's comment with his own declaration, "Captain, on my honor it is exactly as the good priest says.  A demonic incantation was underway here and only by the power of the Light was it vanquished.  Thanks be to the Light that we investigated when we did.  But I fear that there is more evil yet afoot.  We have just heard a scream from belowdecks and two of our companions have gone below to investigate while we remained here to wait for you."

"Vadric, now that the Captain has arrived with his officers, perhaps one of us should go below and give what aid as we might."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2007)

Vadric nods at Anniston's comments. "We should both go. The situation here appears to be well in hand. Captain, please watch these men carefully, and that beast of a shapechanger as well. Jaroth, if you are feeling up to it, your company would also be appreciated."

With the words spoken, the warrior-priest head's off in the direction of Bertrand and Finnian.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 3, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth silently joins the others.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 3, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Finnian
[sblock]Searching thru his mind, Finnian comes to the conclusion that the woman was forced into this act....he recalls numerous passages and stories relating to virgins being sacraficed to summon demonic prescences in such circles that have a tell tail red, yellow and black poweder. The dark mass on her chest should be her heart upon which the summoned prescence will feed and which acts as a tribute to the demonic forces so as to ensure their good will and cooperation. A more distribuing recolleation is that the victums soul was forceable riped from her lifeforce and condemend to one of the lower demonic planes for torment.[/sblock]

For Bertrand
[sblock]Bertrand searches his memory and comes across several references in regards to the summoning of demonic presences.....something in the back of his mind tells him that his shaman friend may be more familar with this type of summoning...but he can not place his finger on it for some reason. Searching the room for tracks...Bertrand discovers several very faint tracks of a cloven hoof which appear to have been slighlty burned into the deck planking....following them the appear to lead out the door and down into the hold. OCC: Wanna go into the hold alone?[/sblock]


The party from above descends to the lower deck where the find Bertrand intenlty looking at the hallway........a qucik check of the open cabin door reveals Finnian lost in deep thought as he studies the body of a young female within a circle of blood..with various colored powders, which have been smeared surronding her. A dark mass is glistening on her chest.

For Vadric
[sblock]As Vadric descends the stairwell he senses the prescence of demonic forces but can not place them.[/sblock]

For Anniston
[sblock]As Anniston descends the stairwell he senses the presence of demonic forces but not place them... It does appear to be recent but is fading.[/sblock]

For Jaroth
[sblock]Following Annistion and Vadric Jaroth, perhaps due to his recent struggle, feels a weight in the air that appears to be lessing. Something foul has occured that is against the laws of nature and freewill.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2007)

Vadric again draws _Warsong_, the blade gliding into his hand, reddish-orange flames licking along the weapon's black length. "There are demons here," says the warrior-priest. "I can feel their dark presence. We must find them, and by the power of the Light destory them."


*OOC: Was Vadric able to cast Magic Circle vrs. Evil and Divine Favor earlier? *


----------



## Canaan (Feb 3, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth intones: "scutum!" A shimmering green glow surrounds Jaroth for a moment and disappears.  

A few seconds later he chants: "nature's mark, thick as bark."  Jaroth's skin darkens and hardens like bark  

A few seconds later he beckons, "Bertrand, Anniston, come a here a moment.  You may need the sight to see our foe."  

Once they gather, he intones:

"from the deepest pits evil doth rise, 
murderous fiends full of lies, 
grant us the sight so we may see 
that which is hidden from our eyes."

[OOC: Jaroth first cast shield, followed by barkskin, followed by see invisibility on each of Bertrand, Anniston and himself.]  

Jaroth then examines the scene in the girl's room and speaks with Finnian to see whether he can ascertain what type of demon was summoned.

[OOC: Knowledge Arcana Check is a 1d20+13 +2 synergy or assist.  Jaroth will take 10, resulting in a check result of 25.]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 3, 2007)

Sensing the evil and seeing Jaroth begin to prepare himself, Anniston kneels to the floor and prays to the Light, casting Magic Weapon on his dagger and Bull's Strength on himself.  
[OOC question: has the Protection from Evil spell Anniston cast on himself earlier expired?]

He also takes a moment to change the appearance of his armor to a brilliant silver-colored full plate armor with golden trim that reflects even the faintest light with a mirror-like surface.

He then stands and approaches Jaroth to receive the spell of sight that Jaroth offers.  

Finnally, he turns and addresses the group with a powerful voice, "There is a demon on this ship, summoned from the depths of our worst nightmares.  But we have are been brought here to this very spot, guided by the Light and blessed with the strength and courage of overcome this foul beast.  Against the Light it shall not prevail!"  (Aura of Courage)

Turning to Bertrand, Anniston says, "Where did the beast flee?  We must move quickly to stop this insanity."


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 4, 2007)

Finnian steps out into the hall with the others.

"Unfortunately, this young woman was the sacrifice and that is what's left of her heart after the fiend that appeared sealed the bargain. I can't tell who might have performed this abomination, but unless part of the bargain was using the fiend's powers to escape the ship, he or she should still be here.
"Do any of you know how to wrest the soul away from the lower realms where it has been consigned? I hate to think of anyone - even an enemy - receiving those torments just for being a sacrifice."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2007)

*Sailing North*

Standing just outside the cabin door and at the entryway to the hold below, the party halts in brief consultation. As they plot and prepare their delibrations are interrupted by a cry "Storm waves to port, Storm waves to port...all hands man your stations...all passagers brace for rough weather......Storm waves to port, Storm waves to port...brace for rough weather...all hands man your stations" No sooner has the cry reached the parties ears than the ship is rocked by waves hitting it's port side causing the heavy ship to roll. Soon the cry can be heard from the Captain "Turn her into the waves, turn her into the waves before we roll......"


----------



## Canaan (Feb 5, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth's head perks up at the sound of inclement weather.  _"I must do what I can to counter this weather, before we are all drowned.  You will have to vanquish the demon without me.  Hopefully it is the demon that is causing this and his destruction will end it."_

He turns to run up deck, but remembers something and turns back to his companions.  _"Wait.  Before I go, in case things go horribly wrong...."_

Jaroth pulls a piece of straw from one of his pockets and incants a spell:  

_"Neptune, spirit of the depths, ruler of the sea!
Stay your wrath for these strangers to your realm!
Let your brackish waves flow like air through their bodies
So mote it be!"_

Jaroth then touches each of his companions with the straw and finishes with himself.

[OOC: Jaroth cast _water breathing_ on everyone, including himself (1 casting).]

Jaroth then smiles, _"If the Light so wishes, today will be a good day to die.  If we do not see each other again on this world, I look forward to swilling wine with you all in the afterlife!"_

Jaroth then turns and runs to the deck to cast _control winds_.  This time, however, knowing it may take a lot more than this spell's power to counter the weather, he will slice open his arm, adding his life essence to the power of the spell.

With his arms outstretched above him, he is on his knees on the deck in supplication.  He intones his spell:

_"Sethia, Sky Duchess of Elysium, hear my plea!
In Neptune's realm, we are lost at Sea!
Tempest blows, a hurricane's wall!
Knife bite deep, life blood fall!
I bind these winds and pay the fee!
Manifest your will, so mote it be!"_

[OOC: Not sure if this is going to have any extra ummph to the spell.  I just figured that control winds--though a powerful spell--will not likely be enough (_control weather_ would be appropriate, but Jaroth doesn't have it yet), so I thought I would do something to try to increase the power of the spell.  Perhaps, I lose hitpoints, xp or constirution from the blood loss.  It's your call whether your want to do anything with this.  In any event, it's good flavor text.]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand keeps a hand to the wall to steady himself. "I see tracks leading from the corpse toward the hold. It appears to be a cloven hoof and the tracks seem to be burned into the deck. Did we sail into the Hells over night and someone forgot to tell us? There are more evil presences on this tub than you can shake a flail at. I think we better have a look in the hold."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2007)

Vadric too holds onto the wall with one hand to steady himself. He hadn't spent enough time at sea to stand easily upon the rolling deck. Still, he manages to maintain his footing as he speaks to his companions."Evil oft gathers to itself. But the Light shall guide us, and we shall deliver out foe's to its mercy. To the hold, say I. Let us be done with this."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 6, 2007)

"If we are prepared, then we shall proceed."  Anniston leads the party down into the hold when all of the preparations are complete.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 6, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Jaroth climbs upward and reaches the main deck. Going to the port railing he kneels and begins his incanation. Then with a deft cut, he add's his own blood to increase his spell.
Roll a spellcraft check for me please.[/sblock]

For Finnian, Vadric, Annistion and Bertrand
[sblock]The party goes downward, three deck, until they reach the main hold. Entering the main hold the stench of sulpher and death is almost overpowering. A darkness that is only penetrated by the light of Bertrands flail engulfs the cargo hold. The party senses a great evil towards the bow of the ship.  occ: anyone wanna see what is in the bow (evil laughter)..and yes dm's are permitted to torment players.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2007)

Vadric grasps his holy symbol, and quickly chants off a couple of prayers. If he was going into battle against the fiends, he would do so with the Light walking beside him. His preparations thus made, the warrior-priest marches forward boldly.



*OOC: Casts Magic Circle vrs. Evil and Divine Power.*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 7, 2007)

Anniston moves forward with the light being shed by Bertrand's flail.
"Bertrand, it looks like we will need the light of your flail to see this beast."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2007)

"No," says Vadric. "The power of the Light shall guide us!" Vadric speaks the words of another prayer, summoning a powerful light for them to see by.


*Cast Daylight*


----------



## Canaan (Feb 7, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc:  Spellcraft Check Result = 30 ]


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 7, 2007)

Finnian, Battle's Wit in hand, advances with Anniston raising his voice to inspire his companions.

"David walked into the valley
With a stone clutched in his hand
He was only a boy
But he knew someone must take a stand

There will always be a valley
Always mountains one must scale
There will always be perilous waters
Which someone must sail"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Pausing briefly to reload the holy water in his flail, Bertrand then holds it aloft as they approach the bow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 8, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Jaroth
[sblock]As Jaroth adds his blood to the spell he is crafting the spell explodes in a burst of energy that sucks the life force from Jaorth and adds it to the calling of the winds. In response to his spell, the winds open themself up to jaroth's bidding and control.[/sblock]

For Bertrand, Finnian, Anniston and Vadric
[sblock]Vadric summons for the divine light to show the party it's path. For about the first 25 feet the light illuminates the deck ...as it approaches the bow...it begins to flicker and soon a grey light appears transitioning into a pitch black area of about 15 x15 feet into which the light can not penetrate. Then from the depths of the darkness a scratch voice ushers forth "Come no closer priestling or your soul shall be mine as I rend your flesh and take the for torment before the throne of flames"[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

Vadric steps forward boldly, his voice confident. "Return to the endless pits of the Abyss, demon! This is your only warning. Leave now, or you will be destoryed!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 8, 2007)

*Sailing North*

DM Comment:::::  I so love a confident priestly type....(wicked laughter)


----------



## Canaan (Feb 9, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth concentrates on creating a swirling whirlwind around the ship that keeps outside winds at bay and rebukes waves, sending them away from the ship.  In the center of the whirlwind lays our ship in the calm of the storm amidst placid waters.

[ooc: I hope]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 9, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Bending the winds to his will, Jaroth successfuly creates his wall of winds and soon the ship is resting more or less calmly in it's eye.....occ: How long is jaroth going to attempt to hold the winds with his will?[/sblock]

For Annistion, Vadric, Bertrand and Finnian
[sblock]Best give me all your plus and spell modifications  as it may get intense very soon....but the true question you need to ask is would nice saintly dm really throw a demon at you?[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 9, 2007)

*Anniston* AC: 25 (+11 armor, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtEvilDeflectionBonus) Hitpoints: 92/92 [+4 STR, +1 Magic Weapon(dagger)] most recent dice rolls

Anniston demands of the darkness, "You do not belong here.  Who has summoned you and why have you come?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 9, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian stands with Anniston and Vadric continuing to sing as they attempt to question the fiend. He brings a couple of spells to mind for the possibility of combat.

"Let the lightning strike
Let the flash of it shock you
Choke your fears away
Pull as tight as a wire
Let the fever strike
Let the force of it rock you
We will have our day, sailing into the fire"

[sblock=OOC]Finnian, AC 18 (+5 armor, +3 dex), HP 80/80, Inspire Courage +1 Attack & +1 Will vs Fear
Initiative if needed = 7, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=865686[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Feb 9, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Jaroth
> [sblock]Bending the winds to his will, Jaroth successfuly creates his wall of winds and soon the ship is resting more or less calmly in it's eye.....occ: How long is jaroth going to attempt to hold the winds with his will?[/sblock]





OOC:  Jaroth will attempt to hold the winds with his will for as long as he can or until one of his friends tells him the threat is gone or until something happens that requires his attention.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2007)

*Vadric Elareon*

"Last warning, fiend! Leave now, or perish!



*Spells in Effect: Magic Circle vrs. Evi (110 minutes), Divine Power (9 rounds left ?), Daylight (110 minutes)

Buffed Stats -
AC25, HP 98/87, Attack +19/+12/+9 (Warsong, 1d8+7+1d6 fire), STR 20 (+5), Fort +11, Refl +6, Wil +14


OOC: I so want to say "Fiend... good evening. As a duly designated representative of the Light, I order you to cease any and all supernatural activity and return forthwith to your place of origin or to the nearest convenient parallel dimension.*


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand stands ready, his flail and axe in hand as the others try their divine influence. 

OOC: [sblock] AC will be 22 with damage reduction 1/-   81 hp
+15/+10 (+13/+8 2-weapon) Melee, +2 Cold Iron Flail, 1d8+5, 20/x2
+14/+9 (+12/+7 2-weapon) Melee, +1 Hand Axe, 1d6+5 (+4 2-weap), 20/x3

No spell effects, just the bardic song at this point. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 10, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Jaroth continues to bend the wind to his will and protects the ship from the ever increasing force of the waves. On occasion a rouge wave will slip thru the protective circle and strike the ship but it is the exception. Jaroth become conviced that should the winds lapse then the waves striking the ship would soon spring seams and collapse planking. Sensing the tempo, Jaroth feels the strength of the waves increasing against the wind barrier and at times a darker prescence seems to taint them. Aprescence that seems familar to him...[/sblock]

For Finnian, Vadric, Annistion and Bertrand
[sblock]From the depths of the shadows a voice not meant to be spoken by human vocal cords or heard by human ears riings forth "I give you a choice then Priestling's...test the might of heaven against the might of the abyss or slink away and leave me to my task" Then the holy light generated by the divine spells seems to stagger a bit and the tempature in the room begins to spike upward.[/sblock]

For Finnian
[sblock]Finnian hearing and knowledge or rhyme allows him to detect the following. A trio of voices seems to be chanting:  Darkness come, Conquor all..Lords of Shadows heed our calll......Aid to combat the foe of light.....Power to rend and Power to smite.....[/sblock]

For Anniston and Vadric
[sblock]Preaparing to combat the evil prescence hidden in the depths of darkness...Anniston and Vadric feel the presence of evil magic being raised to counter their divine protections..As it is being raised, the two are slighlty staggered when a very powerful "Protection from good" "Protection from Law" and a "unholy Darkness" spell come into being and slam against their wards.[/sblock]

For Anniston
[sblock]The foul presence Annistoin senses seems familar....almost aking to the presence of shadows that occured when his charge was assissinated[/sblock]

For Vadric
[sblock]As he senses the Unholy Darkness come into being something clicks in his mind from his knightly training. "Demons and or unholy knights (anti-paladin/death knights) oftne summon this power to counter that of divine knights. The end results of such a spell is that one round darkness may prevail and gain bonues and the other light prevail gaiing it's bonus. Then remebering some dreary old priest way past his prime droning on and on about devils and demons the following words come to mind "In such a contest it is not swords that win but faith"[/sblock]

For Bertrand
[sblock]Use to ambusehs and the setting of traps as well as the tracking and estimitation opponets numbers, Bertrand catches the presence of at least three other creature hidden within the dark circle[/sblock]

OCC: OKAY FINISHED  LET THE FUN BEGIN


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand holds his flail and axe high and shouts at the darkness, "I shall not dwell in a world with such filth as you. Tonight one of us is leaving this world." He charges into the darkness weapons swinging, a look of madness in his eye. "He has some friends in the darkness with him! Three I'd say."  

[sblock=For the DM]Bertrand extends his thoughts into his ancient flail and calls out a plea for just enough light to see his foe.[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 10, 2007)

*Anniston* AC: 25 (+11 armor, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil) Hitpoints: 92/92 most recent dice rolls

"Then battle it shall be!  May Light ever prevail over darkness!"

Initiative vs. Demon (1d20+1=17)


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 10, 2007)

*Pause*

OCC::  Bertrand and Annsiton...hold your actions until i finish my post.....you guys caught me editing it as i had accidently posted it before i was finished.


FINISHED......LET THE TORMENT No i mean the FUN begin


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2007)

*Vadric Elareon*

The warrior-priest sheaths _Warsong_ as he steps forward, holding out his hands to block his companions' charge. "Stay your hands, my friends. This foul being cannot be defeated through strength of arms alone! This is a trial of faith, and in this test, the Light shall prevail!" Vadric grasps his holy symbol, and begins to offer prayers to the Light, beseeching St. Hieroneous to drive the foul presence from the mortal world.


*OOC: What kind of checks/rolls would you like from Vadric?*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 10, 2007)

Anniston makes a strong step ahead of Vadric, but does not continue any further as Vadric issues his command.  Anniston looks at Vadric with a questioning look on his face, his drive to charge the beast in combat slowly being mastered with a supreme act of will.  

"As you command, Illuminator!"

Anniston then also begins to pray along with Vadric the familiar chant to St. Hieroneous, joining his will with that of the priest.

Turn check vs Demon (1d20+3=13) Maximum hitdice affected=9 
Turn effect vs Demon (2d6+11=19) Number of hitdice affected=19


----------



## Canaan (Feb 10, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Still concentrating on the winds, Jaroth reaches out with his mind to determine the source and identity of the familiar presence.  [ooc: is this presence familiar from the mist scene or from something else?]

Spellcraft Result to determine identity and source of familiar presence = 20


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 10, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Engaing his senses Jaorth begins to study the presence...after what seems to be ages he deterimnes that the presence is that of an "Agent of Chaos". There is a faint impression from the mist he battled before but in his heart Jaroth feels that it is perhaps older and more powerful than the first impression. Something for sure that will require time and thought to properly come to a accurate conclusion[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2007)

OOC: Slight addition to the above post. Bertrand will try to engage one of the three other presences in the darkness.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 11, 2007)

Finnian focuses and modulates his voice to penetrate the darkness centering on the three chanting voices. He continues his inspiration while casting Sound Burst into the darkness.

[sblock=OOC]Cast Sound Burst, 10' rad spread, DC 16 Fortitude to avoid being stunned 1 round
SR Check = 23, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=869022
Sound Burst damage = 3, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=869032[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 11, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Vadric
Roll a turn check for vs demon


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2007)

*Vadric Elareon*

*
Turn Check 9
Turn Damage 23
*


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 11, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Finnian, Vadric, Bertrand and Anniston
[sblock]Vadric joined by Anniston step forward and raise their divine power to combat that of the abyss. From the shadows come a chorus of screams as their call to ST. Hernous appears to be answered and the foul creatrues are forced back into the abyss. The power does not seem to be affecting the creature which appears to be their chief nemiss....as the voice rings out..."Nice try priestlings....but the power of darkness is greater than that of your feeble light"...darkness and shadows then begin to buffet the cirlce of light surronding the priests and they feel a crushing weight beating against their shield of light.

Finnian brings his knowledge of music and sound to bear and a cry of pain is heard from within the circle of dakrness. Finnian feels that his actions were successful but he is not sure to what extent.

Bertrand rushes forward and his flail seems to ignite with the power of the sun as he closes to engage the creatures within the darkenss. With the illumination the party is shocked to see revealed a 12ft multi armed creature with the body of an ape and the head of a jackel standing just forward of three lumps of cloth. Two of the arms end in hidieous hooked claws while the other two end in scaled hands, one of which is holding a sword of some type. The creature also has a split tail that ends in a barbed point. Stunned at what he sees Bertrand just barley manages to avoid an attack by hooked claws but the creature does swing the sword which manages to hit Bertrand and send an icy burning sensation along his stomach where it has left a small scare....had he not been startled and contiued his rush, Bertand is sure he would have been hit worse.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2007)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+4=8) 

Bertrand stuggles to recover from his initial shock and sets about with powerful but almost completely ineffectual blows of flail and axe. 

OOC: [sblock]Power attack adding 3 to damage and taking a bonus from the bard. Attacks, two with flail and two with axe (1d20+11=14, 1d20+6=8, 1d20+10=28, 1d20+5=8). I'm guessing a 14 isn't gonna his, so that's one hit with the magic axe for damage (1d6+9=10). Oh well, at least he looked impressive going in like that. If anyone else joins the fray, Bertrand will try to move into a flanking position.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2007)

"You cannot prevail, demon. The Light is with us!" 

Vadric tries to marshall his strength, channeling his will at the hideous demon.


*
Turn Check - 10
Turn Damage - 19

Spells in Effect: Magic Circle vrs. Evi (110 minutes), Divine Power (7 rounds left ?), Daylight (110 minutes)

Buffed Stats -
AC25, HP 98/87, Attack +19/+12/+9 (Warsong, 1d8+7+1d6 fire), STR 20 (+5), Fort +11, Refl +6, Wil +14
*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 13, 2007)

*Anniston* AC: 23 (+11 armor, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2ProtEvil, -2 Charge) Hitpoints: 92/92 most recent dice rolls

"Hold fast, Bertrand, I am comming!  In the face of the light, darkness will fail!"

Anniston charges the demon and summoning the light, smites the evil beast with a powerful blow from his dagger,

To hit vs Demon (+11 BAB, +6 STR, +1 MagicWeapon +2 Charge, +3 Smite) (1d20+23=42) [a natural 19 results in a critical threat]
Threat confirm vs Demon (1d20+23=40) [damage below assumes a critical hit]
Damage vs Demon (+12STR, +2 Magic Weapon, +11 Smite) (2d4+25=29)


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 13, 2007)

Finnian casts Wounding Whispers on himself as he continues his singing. Then he moves up to threaten the demon in support of Bertrand and Anniston.

[sblock=OOC]Wounding Whispers, Duration 8 rounds, Damage 1d6+8, SR Check = 25 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=872498
Anyone striking Finnian during the duration takes the damage for each strike.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 13, 2007)

*Sailing North*

The party rushes the demon with serious intent calling upon their various powers....as they close and lash out the creature disappears into the darkness leaving the party to hear the following words "Someother time priestlings...my task is done ...but take comfort...I shall not forget you"..


For Jaroth
[sblock]Jaroth feels the pressure against his wind shield lessen yet feels drained. As the sea's return to normal he hear's from the background "It is him Captain...I saw him calling forth the seas.....he is evil i tell you evil....just ask your men"[/sblock]


Finnian, Bertrand, Anniston and Vadric
Roll a listen check for me gentlemen


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 13, 2007)

"That is rather annoying. If that one is going to 'remember us', we need to find some way of negating its ability to travel when it does show up again."

Finnian then searches his memory for clues as to what sort of fiend it was.


[sblock=OOC]Listen Check = 13, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=872786
Bardic Knowledge Check = 25, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=872803[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2007)

"And thus does evil flee before the Light," says Vadric, as the demon disappears into darkness. "Remember that, my friends. If your faith in the Light is strong, and you stand firm in the face of darkness, evil will always flee before your righteous might."


*
Listen Check - 13
I think invisible castle hates me. 
*


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand glances around to be sure the demon is really gone and realizing the foolhardy actions he's just engaged in says, "Perhaps I've been drinking too much coffee of late..."  

OOC: Listen Check (1d20+9=26)


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 13, 2007)

"This does not bode well, gentlemen.  We should investigate this place to see if we can determine what evil this beast hath wrot."

listen check (1d20+1=11)


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 14, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Vadric, Bertrand, Anniston and Finnian
The party pauses to gather it's wits and ponder the recent events. The air still has a icy bite to hit as well as the foul smell of sulpher....

For Bertand
[sblock]From above Bertand hears the call "I have him Captain, he was summoning the weather to sink us".....[/sblock]

For Finnian
[sblock]From the depths of his mind, Finnian assess that the creature was most likely a major demon....perhaps of a type called "Deathblight" which are know for their combat prowess and demented bloodlust. Besides having the combat prowerss they are also know to be well versed in demonic magic and of possessing the ability to summon lesser demons at will. They are ranked as demon lords with some particulary powerful ones being admitted to the rank of demon prince. More simple put, they are the officers/warleaders of demon packs.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"There seems to be some trouble upstairs. I fear one of our number is being acused of this demon's work." He turns to move to the sound of the voices.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 14, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Turning to his accusers.  "I did no such thing!  The Light saved us all.  I called upon the power of St. Sethia, Sky Duchess of Elysium to hold the waves that threatened to send us to the bottom of the sea at bay.  I believe the Priest and Paladin of the Light will corroborate my story."

[OOC: Diplomacy Check Result = 22


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2007)

At Bertrand's words, Vadric takes one last look around to make sure the demon is gone. He then follows his companion toward the top deck.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 14, 2007)

Finnian sheathes his rapier as he refocuses on his companions. At Bertrand's statement, he turns to head back to the top deck sharing his suppositions with the others.

"So much for a nice quiet voyage. Something very sinister is here on this ship. The demon we just faced is not one that would show up for a novice summoner if it is what I think it might have been.
"I believe the demon we just faced was something called a 'Deathblight'. They are, as a type, extremely powerful demons on a par with some of the lesser lords and princes. They are officers, warleaders, and strategists of the demon realms. The rituals to summon one are not easy or widely known which is why I could not recognize the specifics in the other room. Its promise to remember us is not a good thing for us at all.
"The other problem we have is that whoever summoned it is still at large aboard ship. We have some very dangerous folk who now know we are strong enough and inclined to oppose them if they don't remove us first."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 14, 2007)

Anniston remembers seeing three "lumps" near the demon before it disappeared.  He will investigate to see if these lumps remain before heading back up with the rest of the group.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 15, 2007)

*Sailing North*

Anniston moves to check out the lumps and finds they are hooded black robes made of a strangely weaved materail that appears to be very course. Trooping up the stairs the group soon reaches the main deck where the spot Jaroth surronded by numeous saliors and passagners...some of which appear to be heavily armed

With his declaration of innonence Jaroth manages to quite most of the concerns of the outraged passangers and sailos....though several comments such as "best take no chances...feed him to the fishes" ...and "demon spawn" can be heard muttering in the bagground. Turing he does see the party emerge from the decks below.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 15, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth looks expectantly at his friends.  _"Is it finished?"_ He asks.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2007)

"For now," says Vadric, his voice cold as he looks around in the faces of the mob surrounding Jaroth. His voice taking on the sharp tone of command, he speaks to the crowd. "What is the meaning of this? This man is blessed of the Light, and has saved this ship from certain doom. Disperse at once."


*Diplomacy +14*


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 15, 2007)

*Sailing North*

One of the passangers responds to Vadric's tone...."You forget yourself as a memeber of the light...the man stands accused of wielding magic...by the cannons of light the burden of proof is upon him to prove his gift if light born...or do YOU become his champion, the champion of one seen to be wielding MAGIC...... pausing for a moment...the passagner adds  "What say you captain...it was your crew members that first accused him of wielding foul magicss for all to see...." In response the captain appears to be in a very uncomfortable position.......the passanger is one of the individuals who the party fist ran into at the luncheon aboard ship who left in  a huff when the topic of conversation changed to the old religion etc...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2007)

Vadric's expression does not change at the passenger's challenge. "I have already questioned this man's faith," says Vadric, pointing at Jaroth. "and he has proven to me his service to the Light. Who are you, traveller, to dispute my findings? Are you blessed by the Light, or are you an servant of chaos, seeking to challenge me and my faith? Do you presume to tell me, a priest of the Light in good standing, the true meaning of our doctrine?"

Vadric changes his gaze, to look upon the Captain. His voice is cold and steady as he speaks. "Captain, your vessel has become the centerpiece in a web of dark, demonic summonings...EVERYONE on board is now a suspect. I WILL interview these people, and determine who is the servant of Darkness here. You will acknowledge my authority in these matters, or I promise you that the Inquisitors will be paying you a visit upon our return to port." The tone of Vadric's voice brokes no defiance...he speaks with the tone of command that only years and years of service to the Light could bring to him.


*Diplomacy +14*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 15, 2007)

Anniston, in full plate armor with a large icon of the light blazoned on the breastplate for all to see, steps up behind and to the right of Vadric, lending full support to the priest's words with his presence.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 15, 2007)

Finnian steps up to address the crowd trying to soothe any ruffled feathers the priest's threats might have stirred.

"People relax. The priest is right. This man's gifts do come from the light. We were together as the priest was examining Jaroth as to the origin of his gifts when the trouble aboard first stirred. He assisted in the discovery of some conspirators and was instrumental in helping the priests prevent one demonic summoning.
"When the storm intensified, threatening to founder the ship, he came on deck to deal with the weather while we had to confront another demon. If not for this man," pointing to Jaroth, " we would all be trying to learn to swim in heavily storm tossed seas.
"Now if you will excuse us and calm down, we need to consult with the Captain to see how we can discover who is threatening this voyage. Do not discuss things with each other. We will need your unbiased impressions of tonight's happenings when we question you. Please stand quietly, and wqe will get back to you shortly."

[sblock=OOC]Perform (Oratory) Check = 26, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=875807
Diplomacy Check = 25, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=875811
Computerized random number generators, no matter their origin, hate me.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Content to let his smooth tongued companions handle this, Bertrand merely stands nearby looking quietly competent and watching the crowd to see who the trouble makers might be.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 16, 2007)

*Sailing North*

OCC:   Do i feel like being naughty or nice....hmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............

Somewhat reassured by the commanding presence of Vadric and Anniston and the silver tounge of Finnian the crowd does somewhat cease it's grumblings and off comment to "burn the heretic". The Captain howerver seems striken by Vadric's tone and lashes out "YOU forget yourself sir, this is MY ship and you have no authority here sir. Any invesitgation will be conducted only with my consent.". From the tone and the captains speech it is apparant that he means no harm but that he may be perceving the comments as an unsurpation of his authority and command. Turning to his crew he annouces..."Secure the passangers and escourt any prisoners to the brig. I want this deck cleared in ten minutes". Then facing the party he announces "You may presnet the evidenc of your friends innonence to me in my statreoom in an hour" Then once again facing the crew he barks "Do as I say now or i will have flogged any passager or sailor who fails to obey my wishes..."

For those who care to sense motive and who roll above a 13
[sblock]It is apparent from the Captain's tone that the events have shaken him deeply and that his harsness and abruptness is in fact a way of dealing with the immediate problems while giving himself time to think things thru.[/sblock]

For those who care to sense motive and who roll above a 25
[sblock]The Captain appears to be frightened and is radiating a sense of guilt.[/sblock]

For those who are watching the crowd and care to roll a spot above 16
[sblock]The young man who is silently watching the focus and appears to have a slight smile upon his face.[/sblock]

For those who are watching the crowd and care to roll a spot above 22
[sblock]The young man who has interested the party turns in response to the captains orders and goes below decks. As he turns the glint of ivoy and silver can be seen  as he robe parts slightly. The item appears to be in the shape of a slende piece of ivory perhaps some 18 inches long.[/sblock]

For those watching the crowd and who care to roll a spot above 26
[sblock] As the crowd disperses there appears to be a  greenish/red discoloration on the deck where several people were standing.[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 16, 2007)

Anniston nods to the captain, then forms up with Jaroth and the rest of the party to return belowdecks.

Sense Motive vs Captain&Crew (1d20+15=17)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2007)

"My apologies, Captain. I do not seek to usurp your authority. But the events of this night have shaken us all, and someone upon this ship has released a great evil into this world."




*OOC: Sense Motive 25, Spot 13*


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 16, 2007)

Finnian watches as the crowd disperses. He keeps a closer eye on the Captain and crew trying to determine how badly the night's events have affected them.

"Captain, our apologies if we gave the appearance of overstepping our authority. This is indeed your ship, and we will see you shortly in your cabin."

[sblock=OOC]Sense Motive = 30, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=877134
Spot = 17, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=877139 [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Giving the Captain a reassuring look, Bertrand waits until the others have dispersed then goes to quickly tell his people what is happening before going to meet with the Captain.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2007)

*Sailing North*

OCC: Read my last post and it was kinda unclear...if you roll the number stated or above then you have made the check. Sorry if there was any confusion.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 17, 2007)

*Jaroth*

As he is the target of the mob's mood, Jaroth remains silent and follows the Priest's lead.

[OOC: Sense Motive Result 24  and Sport Result 18 ]

As he nears Finnian, he whispers _"It seems that boy is enjoying our plight.  I still don't trust him."_


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 17, 2007)

Anniston speaks in an aside to the party, "Vadric, after we have taken care of the immediate business, I think we should meet back up in your room before we speak with the captain in an hour."

Anniston waves over one of the junior officers, "Per the captain's orders I understand that the prisoners are to be put into the brig.  If you will follow me, sirs, I will show you the criminals we have discovered so far that we believe are involved with this demonic attack."

Anniston leads a contingent of the crew downstairs and to the rooms where the first summoning was attempted.

"That one there"   Anniston indicates the beast-man bound up in one room.  "...and this one here"  Anniston points to the deranged man that is still conscious in the room across the hall.

"Not that one" Anniston indicates the unconscious speaker on the bed.  "I will take this poor soul to the preist's cabin for healing." 

"Sirs, if you please, there was more fighting downstairs in the hold.  There is a woman there, dead, and there may be others.  We have vanquished the enemy, but I recommend that anyone entering that area be accompanied by a detail of marines until we are certain that the hold is secure."

Anniston leans over the unconscious speaker and hefts him into his arms.  He then carries the man down the hall towards the Priest's quarters.

After depositing the unconscious man in Vadric's bed, Anniston will return to his cabin to retreive his shield and cudgel from his foot locker.  He will then return to Vadric's cabin to see if the rest of the party is there.  At some point he will return the masterwork dagger he has been carrying to its rightful owner, "With my thanks, Bertrand"

[sblock=OOC]Obviously this narative covers a lot of ground.  It is just what my character plans to do.  Actual events may vary.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2007)

As the crowd disperses, leaving the companions alone on deck, Vadric speaks to his friends in a hushed voice. "The captain is hiding something. We should be on our guard until we can determine what it is."


----------



## Canaan (Feb 17, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Once in Vadric's cabin, Jaroth slumps on the bed.  _"I am exhausted gentlemen.  I expended a great deal of energy holding the demon at bay and later containing the waves.  My body cannot take much more punishment tonight.  Are we safe? Tell me everything about your confrontation belowdecks."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Annistion
[sblock]Anniston leads the ship's company on his errands. He becomes somewhat concerned when he finds all of his quarry unconcious with a blueish powder about their face. Checking on them, all appear to be alive. When asking about the priest's quarters he is informed that their is only a ship's healer and the man is carried to his cabin.[/sblock]


For those who care to roll a spot and and get a 20 or above
[sblock]Descending the stairs a redish/black/yellowish substance can be faintly seen on the stairs[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2007)

*Bertrand*

OOC: As previously, Bertrand's spot check isn't good enough to reveal anything and he continues as posted above. Spot Check (1d20+10=16)


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Bertrand
[sblock]arriving back at his cabin, the shaman steps forth visible shaken..."Dark magic is afoot....dark magic then blood magic...i can feel it's lingering presence.....[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 17, 2007)

(When I said the "priest's" cabin, I meant Vadric.  I intended for Anniston to take the unconscious speaker to Vadric's cabin.)

When Anniston drops the unconscious man in Vadric's bead, he points out the bluish powder residue on the man's face to Vadric, Jaroth, and the others. "I don't know what it is, but this blue powder is on the faces of the men in the room where the first summoning was attempted"


----------



## Canaan (Feb 18, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth inspects the residue, with a knowledge nature check.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 18, 2007)

Finnian accompanies Jaroth to Vadric's cabin. Waiting until behind closed doors to continue the conversation in speculation.

"I noticed that young man was pleased about something as well. I just can't figure out what. 
"I was more concerned with trying to determine why the Captain is feeling guilty. Hopefully, it's just because these things are happening and not that he had any hand in facilitating them.
"As to your question, Jaroth, the second summoning was done by someone far more knowledgeable than the gentlemen in the first cabin. From the nature and position of the sacrifice, it was a ritual no novice would even be aware of, let alone hope to profit from.
"When we tracked the fiend to the lower deck, we were confronted by a deep magical darkness. Vadric, Anniston, and Bertrand were able to summon light enough to pierce the darkness briefly so we could see what we faced. But before that, we could hear chanting in the darkness in support of the fiend.
"I dropped a burst of sound on the chanters which may have led to their losing control of whatever magics they were summoning for when the fiend left, the chanters appeared to have been slain by the feedback of losing control of their magics.
"The fiend, when it was revealed, appeared to have been one of a type I believe are called 'Deathblight' demons. No offense to our faithful servants of Light, but I don't believe we drove the fiend off. I believe it decided to leave rather than continue the confrontation. It also stated it would remember us for a future confrontation.
"That is as much as I know of the events. If the others would care to submit their impressions, perhaps we can get a better understanding of tonights events."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand joins the others as Finnian is summing up. He has his dog with him. "Your perception agrees with mine. My man sensed that dark and blood magics were at work this evening. I can't add anything at this time."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 19, 2007)

*Sailing North*

Need a knowledge roll from Jaroth


----------



## Canaan (Feb 19, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: I'm at work and can't access my character sheet.  I'll roll.  Please add whatever my bonus is to the roll.  The die result is 8 ]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 19, 2007)

*Sailing North*

OCC: Terrible that work and making a living distracts us from playing ............and if your married like Scotley....the wife keeps you busy with projects ........

OCC::::Oh my a chance to be mean to Jaroth ...........

For Jaroth
[sblock]8+7 = 15......Quikcly seraching his memory....Jaorth comes up with the factoid that poweder can be used as a mediume for the ingestion of powerful drugs and or poisions. Jaroth thinks that the blue powder has something to do with stunning and or mind altering a persons memories but can not place the exact reference....[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Feb 19, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[OOC:  I have a trial starting on Tuesday.  It should take 3-4 weeks.  Hence, I'm at work ]

Jaroth examines the powder, searching his brain for a reference.  _"I believe a poison or drug was administered to this man, and it seems to have been one that has a memory altering property.  If we have the means to locate the source of this powder, we may yet find the person that is behind this."_

He turns to the others, _"I might add that Bertrand's man may have confirmed something for me.  When I was studying at the bookseller's in Amster, I detected a powerful necromantic aura hidden behind one of the walls.  I suspect that this aura emanated from the 'package' that the boy was there to pick up.  Bertrand's man has sensed such an aura, as have I when I attempted to detect any dweomers on the boy.  While it could be mere coincidence, I find it highly unlikely that we have two people aboard this ship skilled in the necromantic arts.  We should begin to consider more direct methods of interrogation."_


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2007)

Vadric appears slightly annoyed at the suggestion that his and Anniston's faith may not have had a hand in driving off the fiend, but quickly decides that it isn't worth the argument. "A Deathbringer, eh? If we survive this night, perhaps tomorrow I can pray for more information concerning this demon." The preist then moves to examine the powder and the condition of the unconscious man. Perhaps his knowledge of the healing arts would provide somewhat more information than Jaroth's knowledge.



*
Heal check to determine man's condition and nature of the blue substance.
Heal Check 28
*


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 19, 2007)

*Sailing North*

For Vadric
[sblock]Pausing and thinking ddeply, Vadric comes up with a reference to "zombie powder" which would have the same color as well as the same traints mentioned by Jaroth. The powder extremely rare and requires someone well versed in eithe the darker divene or arcane arts. The powder is reputed to place the recepitent under the control of the maker or thrower as well as casuing a great deal of memory loss if not the complete loss of memory and personality. The use of such powder while not openly condemend by the church is highly frowned on and the person making it will at the least have some very serious questions but to them often by an inquisitor.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 19, 2007)

"I'm not sure, but I think a Deathbringer is different from a Deathblight. We need to do more research to try to find out."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 19, 2007)

Anniston returns to Vadric's cabin with shield and cudgel.  He listens carefully to the conversation.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2007)

Vadric looks around at his companions after examining the unconscious man. "This looks to be zombie powder. It is a foul substance that, per rumor, can put someone under the control of another. It requires one to be well-versed in the dark arts, and the Church of the Light frowns upon its use. I'm not sure who or what we are dealing with, but their is something evil going on."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Yes, this ship seems to be full of evil. I'd not be at all surprised to dock somewhere in the depths of the abyss."  He ruffles his dogs neck and considers the discussion. "I fear your logical deduction about necromancy and the young man will never stand up in a court of law if it comes to that. I suggest we get permission from the Captain before we commit ourselves further. The events of the evening will likely come under the scrutiny of the highest ecclesiastical courts, and I for one would prefer not to make any errors that could cause us problems later."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: Terrible that work and making a living distracts us from playing ............and if your married like Scotley....the wife keeps you busy with projects ........
> 
> OOC: Yes, I seem to dine upon honey-do every day...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2007)

Vadric nods at Bertrand's words. "Indeed. We should proceed to the Captain's cabin for our meeting. Keep your eyes and ears sharp."


----------



## Canaan (Feb 19, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Turning to Bertrand, Jaroth says, _"I am well aware that what we have seen thus far would not condemn the boy for any crime.  And I did not suggest to the contrary.  Consider this.  We do not know the motives of the captain.  And we have great reason to suspect the boy.  Under these circumstances blindly following protocol would be at the very least foolhardy and at the most deadly."_ 

He leans in and whispers gravely.  _"I've felt the auras protecting that boy.  They are both powerful and necromantic.  Two are already dead.  Need more die while we bumble around this ship following duty and protocol?"_

Jaroth looks to Finnian for some support.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 20, 2007)

Anniston weighs in, "If the captain is involved then it does make things tricky.  But if he is involved then it is probably indirectly.  I think if we approach this diplomatically, he may take this opportunity to extract himself."

"I advise we should take the direct approach and give him a chance."


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 20, 2007)

Finnian notes Jaroth's plea while weighing the arguments of both views.

"I believe we should keep our appointment with the Captain. It will give us more of a chance to determine just why the Captain feels guilty.
"If we determine the Captain is involved, then we can promote Vadric's claim to put this vessel under ecclesiastical control until we can reach a friendly port.
"If the Captain is feeling guilty just because he is the final authority on a vessel where these things are occurring, then we could gain significant assistance in our continuing investigation.
"Either way, the crew will be a hindrance to our investigation until we meet with the Captain and gets his approval to continue or provide proof that the Captain was complicit in endangering this vessel.
"Shall we head to the Captain's cabin now?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Let's go on to the Captain. We'll all keep our eyes open for any sign that he might be involved."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2007)

*Vadric Elareon*

"Yes, let us go meet with the Captain."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 20, 2007)

*Sailing North - Captain's Cabin*

The party arrives at the Captain's cabin just a little past 11pm. There are two marines standing at the door with shortswords and boarding pikes. Seeing the party approach one of the guards opens the door and says something.  He then closes the door and after the party's arrivial opens it after a brief pause again and announces the party's arrival. The party is then ushered into the Captain's day cabin and finds the Captain sitting at the head of a long tabel. There are refreshments on the table mainly of cheese and whole fruit. The Captain stands and invites the party to sit down at the table with a wave of his hand...taking his seat he then addess the party "Things have certainly gotten exciting since you gentlemen came on as passangers......pray tell me your tale before i make some very hard decesions"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 21, 2007)

After a short pause to collect his thoughts, Anniston steps forward with a short bow.

"With your permission, Captain, and by the leave of my companions, I will address these events."

"First, allow me to introduce myself and my companions.  I am Anniston Van Aalorn, a champion of the Light and a knight-brother in the Order of the Defenders of the Faith.  On this voyage I am traveling as a pilgrim and I am on a quest for enlightenment.  This gentleman is Vadric Elarion, a priest and knight-in-arms in good standing with the Church of the Light.  This is Finnian Douglas, a gentleman traveler from the south and a faithful follower of the Light.  This is Bertrand Brookmead, a landowner and raiser of horses from the borderlands who is traveling with his entourage."

"Finally, I introduce Jaroth Urkas, who is known to me to be an arcane spellcaster who has sworn to me and to this company upon his honor to have received his gift from the Light.  In this mater I have no reason to doubt his word and by his lack of wizard's books I would judge to have every reason to believe that he is a man true to his word.  Furthermore, I have witnessed that Jaroth has not used his Light-given gift in an impulsive or indescreet manner, but only insofar as it is necessary to further the path of Light."

"I will now turn to the matter of the unfortunate and startling events of this night."

"After we saw the results of the murderer on the deck of this ship, my companions and I sought to do what we could to aid the apprehension of the killer.  We had no immediate information that would suggest a suspect.  If we had any information that would suggest a suspect we would have brought it to your attention at that time."

"We did, however, detect signs that led us to believe that the killer might have fled into the lower deck and this is the direction we went.  Once below decks we were led almost immediately to the cabin of the passenger who at that time had the form of some sort of beast.  This beast-man was entirely out of its sane mind and attacked us with feral intensity.  Never the less, we took pitty on the creature and did subdue it with what tools we had available to us without killing it."  

"Of course we have not done a complete investigation, but it is my conclusion that this beast-man did kill the sailor on the upper deck."

"Unfortunately our night was only thus to become more interesting.  As we were securing the beast we heard noises in the next cabin from which we discerned clues that suggested more danger was afoot.  It is, in hind-sight, quite fortunate that we followed up on this concern because had we not, this evening might have turned out much differently."

"When we confronted the men in the next room we discovered that they were part of some conspiracy to visit harm upon another of the passengers on this ship.  While attempting to ascertain the nature of this conspiracy, the men attacked us.  During this attack, they did attempt to summon a demon from the nether realms."

"I know that this does sound fantastic, but I assure you it is true beyond a shadow of a doubt.  With the magical power at their disposal, the priest Vadirc and Jaroth were able to drive the beast away and keep it from entering our world.  If not for the quick action of Jaroth and Vadric I am certain that the beast would have succeeded in entering our world, with dire consequences."

"But our encounter with the abysal realm was not yet finished.  Not a moment had we finished with this demon but we heard yet another scream from down in the hold.  Upon investigation we discovered that another demon had been summoned there.  Once again, it is a blessing of the Light that Vadric was able to summon the power of the Light and he was able to turn the beast and drive it away from the ship."

"However, well before we drove the second demon from the ship, Jaroth became aware that some infernal power was summoning a great storm that would have overpowered the ship and caused it to be lost.  In spite of his weakened condition, he went onto the deck and through his additional sacrifice, was able to protect us from the storm and keep it a bay until we below could finish the demon in the lower hold."

"Now that you have heard these events I hope that you understand how important it is to continue this investigation.  What started as a murder has turned beyond any reason into a conspiracy to summon demons!  We have yet to discover the one responsible for the summoning and until we find him, we will all of us continue to be in great danger."

"On this ship your word is law.  It is as it should be.  I beg you to act quickly to save your crew, the passengers under your charge, and your ship."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Nodding approvingly, Bertrand adds, "I say that the words Anniston has just spoken are a true accounting of the events of the evening as we understand them."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2007)

Vadric nods as his companion concludes his speech, placing his hand upon the knight's shoulder in a gesture of comaraderie. "Good Captain, it is as my friend and brother-in-arms Anniston tells you. We must act quickly to find the root of this evil and extinguish it. The lives of your crew and your passengers, and even the _Western Star_ herself, are in great peril."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Captain's Cabin*

Steepling his fingers the Captain says "So you state your actions were done with no harmful intent...that is interesting if what you say is true...given the fact that your friend  (he points to Jaroth) is by some members of the church considered a heretic...and your mere association with him destroys any crediabilty you may have...but such opinions are normally most clearly held in the south and not the north.". Taking a sip of his water he continues "Next we come to the fact that you by your own admission, though you may have had migiating factors, aboard my ship and have been at the scene of every weirding that has occured this night"....reaching over he pours himself a glass of wine "Please continue your story"


----------



## Canaan (Feb 21, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth remains silent as the captain's decision involves Jaroth's fate.  He will respond if questioned.

[ooc:  I am mostly unavailable for the next two weeks.  I can check email in the morning and the evening, but otherwise, I'm not able to respond.  Trial began today.]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 21, 2007)

Anniston meets the gaze of the Captain directly.

"Captain, with your indulgance, the charge that we have been present for every weirding is not entirely true.  We were not present when the beast-man effected his transformation and we were not on the deck of this ship when the sailor was killed.  It was only as a result of this unusual death that we became involved in these events."

"Second, a woman was killed in the lower hold.  We believe this death was a necessary component of the summoning.  The woman was killed when all of our party was in the room upstairs.  We only discovered the body of the woman and hence the summoned demon as a result of hearing the scream."

"Third, just before our appointment here, we found traces of a magical blue powder on the faces of the men in the cabin.  This powder appeared on the faces of the men after we left to investigate the screams from below decks.  Your own officers were in the room guarding the prisoners.  We do not know how the blue powder came to be on the faces of the prisoners.  Perhaps the members of the crew that were present can help you to understand how the powder came to be on their faces."

"Finnally, if we did not discover and fight against the evil that was done here tonight; if our intentions were truely to perpetrate evil on this ship, then where are the members of your crew that claim to have defeated this evil?  Which passengers have come forward to claim that they have themselves defeated the evil that you suspect us of having conjured?"

"Captain, if you suspect us of performing acts of great magic and evil that threatened your ship, then how do you explain that our criminal plans were not successful?  If not us, then who is the hero that has saved the ship?  If Jaroth was indeed attempting to smash the ship with his arcane power, then by what miracle has she been saved from certain destruction?"

"We have told you what happened and we have told you the truth.  You may believe that we have saved this ship and every soul in it, or you may believe that we are the ones responsible for this great evil."

"We are prepared to answer any questions you may have for us."


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 21, 2007)

Finnian relaxes in his chair but does not partake of any of the offered refreshments. He watches the Captain closely as Anniston relates the events of the night.

At the Captain's pronouncement, Finnian prepares to speak but subsides when Anniston continues. When Anniston concludes, Finnian adds his endorsement to the testimony.

"Bertrand has told you that Anniston speaks the truth about the night's events, and I will add my word and the weight of my diplomatic office that Anniston's description is as true an account of things as we know them to be. Anything further we might try to add would only be speculation based on our observations.
"There are forces upon your ship that are in league with entities of the lower realms. By chance, you have champions of the Light here to assist in ferreting them out and combating them once they are found. Unless your ship's complement includes priest's and others trained to deal with this type of threat, my suggestion would be for you to make use of our services to safeguard your ship the rest of the way to port."

[sblock=OOC]Sense Motive on Captain = 31, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=884418 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2007)

Vadric turns away from the captain at the man's words, pacing. The look on his face clearly notes his displeasure at the captain's suggestion they may all be involved. Still, he keeps a level head, and puts an emotionless look upon his face as he turns back around.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2007)

*Sailing North  - Captains Cabin*

"So let me get this phrased correctly....You just happened to be close to all these event and chose to investigate them without notifiying the Captain of the ship that something was amiss or afoot....something that you state could have caused the ship to sink or more harm to it's passangers.." then taking a sip of wine he says "Most interesting...what course of action do you propose then"

For Finnian
[sblock]Observing the Captain, Finnian senses severals things...first that the Captain is truly scared...second that he is highly insuted by the parties actions, third he is stalling for time,, and finally he does not know which way to turn[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2007)

Vadric tries to use a diplomatic tone as he speaks to the captain."Captain, we attempted to find both you and Captain Ravensblight several times, to no avail. We even sent your own officers searching for you, as I am sure they will tell you." The warrior-priest takes a seat at the table, but does not partake of either the proffered food or drink. "Perhaps my companions could make some suggestions on how to proceed that you would be receptive to. My own ideas may be...too intrusive for your liking."


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 22, 2007)

"I'm sorry if the account made it seem that way, Sir.
"We were in Vadric's cabin when the first murder occured. 
"Like many others, we were drawn to that first scene by the victim's screams. 
"Unlike many others, we happen to have trained investigators within the group of us who were assembled. We noted that the members of your crew who had responded were not prepared for such an investigation and offered our assistance while they tried to find you or Captain Ravensblight.
"Our investigation of the first crime brought us in range to discover the other happenings. At each development, we asked the crew to please find someone of authority to report our findings to. Events just kept outpacing the crew's ability to bring that authority up to date before further action was required.
"The next step is exactly what you are doing, provided that what you are waiting for is the report of your own investigation among the crew.
"You confirm our story, and hopefully we come to some accord that will enable all of us to work together to discover who is threatening your vessel."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Captain's Cabin*

Steepling his fingers the Captain says "I see...so you were prompted to such precepitious action by the inability of my crew to find someone in authority...most interesting......does anyone else have anything to add before i make my decesion?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 22, 2007)

"Captain, I know you are concerned about how these events will play out when we return to port; if not in a formal court, then certainly in the court of public opinion.  Sailors will not sail on a vessel that is known to be cursed by the infernal; passengers will not book passage; merchants will not risk their goods."

"What is done is done."

"However, I assure you that whatever judgement is to be made in this matter, more emphasis will be placed on what you do now than on anything you might have done before."

"My advice to you is not to worry about what has been lost, but to concider carefully what can be saved.  Aid us in apprehending those who are responsible and much can be salvaged.  Aid us not, and I fear that everything you had hoped to save will be lost.  I beg you to join with us now to stop these horrible events from continuing to unfold."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2007)

*Sailing North - the Captain's Cabin*

Looking at each of the assembled party in turn he says "And if i were to sanction an investigation how do you propose it be conducted and in what format"


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 23, 2007)

Finnian straightens up with a thoughtful expression.

"The way I see it, Captain. You continue your investigation among the crew to confirm for yourself that we are telling you the truth. Then you announce that having been cleared to your satisfaction, we will become an official part of your investigation as to the happenings of the night.
"Then we, along with whatever crew members you deem appropriate, do a through examination of the various crime scenes and then begin questioning people about their impressions of the night's happenings.
"There should be two consequences of our joining the investigation with your sanction.
"One. It will show and reassure those who are not a part of the problem that you are actively working to see to their safety.
"And two. It will make us the primary target of any future attacks the perpetrators wish to make. Those responsible for this night's events have already noted that we will use our abilities to try to thwart them. If we are an official part of the investigation, they should concentrate on trying to remove us in preference to attacking anyone else."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Captain's Cabin*

Fixing a steely gaze on Finnian the Captain says "Given the fact that you have church types interested in doing the questions and EXAMINING.....how do you propose we limit them should they get overexcited"........

OCC:  anyone wanna roll a sense motive


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2007)

Vadric casts a cold glare at the captain as he tries to determine what the man's problem with the faithful of the Light may be.


*Sense Motive +5*


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2007)

*Sense Motive Roll*

OCC: Would Vadric like to roll a number to go along with that +5


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 24, 2007)

After his lengthy explanation of the events, using his tone and his words to their best effect, Anniston now watches carefully the captain's reaction. 

Sense Motive roll vs Captain (1d20+15=35)


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 24, 2007)

Finnian looks a bit puzzled at the Captain's tone and vehemence.

"I don't know what sort of inquisitors you have run into in the past. But I assure you Vadric and Anniston have been voices of reason and restraint in our actions so far. They both have maintained that the proper forms and authority be involved in our actions so far. 
"We are all vehement in our desire to find and neutralize the demonologists aboard your ship. But this is _your_ ship, and we will follow the laws and bring the perpetrators to your justice."

[sblock=OOC]Sense Motive = 21, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=888848 [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Captain's Cabin*

For Finnian
[sblock]Finnian detects that the Captain is anxious about something...perhaps it is just all the turmoil of recent events...but a deeper motive seems to be seeping thru his mask.[/sblock]

For Anniston
[sblock]Anniston is not for sure what is going on...but he senses the Captain is both concerned and playing for time. The Captain does know more than he is letting on but he is honestly shocked about the mention of demon and the events of this evening.[/sblock]

Sitting upright in his chari and taking a drink from his cup the Captain annouces...."While I am waiting for the Captain of My Marines...I would like to hear from you a list of people you suspect and or wish to question...they are passangers and thus under my protection and command while on board this vessel.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2007)

*Bertrand*

OOC: sense motive (1d20+7=13) 

Bertrand steps forward and addresses the Captain, "It may ease your mind to know that I have extensive experience as a bounty hunter and investigator for secular and ecclesiastical courts. We are not novices here and will act with discretion."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 24, 2007)

"Captain, other than the beast-man and the conspirators in the adjacent cabin, we have no indisputable evidence to accuse anyone of any crime."

Anniston continues to look into the captain’s eyes, but when he speaks next it is clearly to the party that he directs his words.

"Gentlemen, we have informed the captain of these events.  We have made our recommendations and offered our help. At this time I recommend we take our leave.  I trust that the captain is prepared to take whatever action he feels is appropriate."

"Captain, I trust we are free to return to our cabins.  We are at your service when you decide how we may be of assitance to you."

Anniston bows curtly and takes a single step backwards towards the door.  He pauses for a dismissal from the captain, but clearly he intends to leave the room.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 24, 2007)

Finnian notes Anniston's desire to leave and brings his scrutiny back to the Captain.

"As Anniston says, other than those already in custody, we do not have more than speculation to go on so it would not be wise to voice any suspicions until some proof were acquired.
"The only way to proceed with the investigation would be to question everyone aboard. If we were to question only certain people, that would cause suspicion among the passengers as to why they were the only ones questioned.
"As to the questions themselves, I could ask them of you now so that you could see they are not too invasive and actually lead to the point of finding the problem.
"First. Where were you when the events of the night took place?
"What first alerted you to something strange happening aboard?
"Did you notice anything among the crew or passengers that you would consider strange or out of place before the event of tonight occurred?
"Do you know of anyone who would want to harm you or destroy this vessel to prevent you from completing this voyage?
"Of course, any answers we receive could suggest other questions. But those would be the primary questions to start with."

[sblock=OOC] Finnian is trying to provoke the Captain to try and get him to break his mask and reveal more of what he is hiding and why he earlier was stalling.
Sense Motive = 31, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=889119 [/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Feb 24, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth stands and begins to leave as Anniston suggests, face emotionless.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 25, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Captain's Cabin*

"Before you leave..I wonder if it would alarm you to discover that my Captain of Marines has disappeared from the ship"


----------



## Canaan (Feb 25, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth turns to the Captain and stares at him for a moment, expressionless.

_"We shall see about that."_ He responds to the Captain's statement.

[ooc:  Sense Motive Result = 16 ]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 25, 2007)

Anniston nods respectfully to the captain, then turns smartly on his heel and exits the room.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 25, 2007)

Finnian stands still studying the Captain as he prepares to follow the others out.

"So your Captain of the Marines _is_ missing. That information might have been alarming if we hadn't already deduced it. As it is, it is another facet of the totality of events happening aboard this vessel.
"As to the questions for the investigation, do you have any answers? As I said, we have to question everyone or the passengers will start to wonder about favoritism and bias subverting the investigation."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 25, 2007)

*Sailing North -The Captain's Cabin*

"So you already had decided that he was missing....most intersting, most intersting indeed....return in an hour....you may have my decesion then..and i trust you will refrain your zeal for putting people to the question until afte i have given you my decesion"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2007)

*Sailing North*

The party takes it's leave of the Captain and moves back to the common dining area to discuss the events of the day. Walking to the meeting area, numerous lighted ship's laterns can be seen in the stairwells and in the passageways shedding their soft light. Several doors have bundels of herbs and or small religious medals hanging over the threshold as if to ward away bad spirits. The ship is unsually quite giving the events of the evening and the swell of waves buffeting the ship can still be felt as "The Wester Star" continues to run it's course nothward.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2007)

Vadric paces the common area, his arms folded across his chest as he walks. He is quiet as he ponders the events of the night thus far.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 27, 2007)

Finnian sits and starts drumming on a table as he composes his thoughts and watches Vadric pace.

"So did anyone get anything useful out of the Captain's behavior?
"I noticed how he managed to avoid answering the questions about tonight's happenings, and he seemed to be stalling for time.
"What other impressions did you get? Other than the obvious that he seems to have something against Church inquisitors."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2007)

Vadric kicks one of the chairs, his anger at the captain's behavior and lack of respect still quite evident on his features and in his gestures. "The captain knows more than he is saying for a certainty. Beyond that, I'm not sure we gleaned much of use from our little meeting at all."


----------



## Canaan (Feb 28, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth remains silent for now, observing his companions, weighing their thoughts and theories.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 28, 2007)

Anniston has seemed lost in thought.  But finally emerges from his silence when Vadric kicks the chair.

"My friends, I hope you do not mind that I got us out of the captain's office.  Our presence there was not doing us, or the crew, any good.  It seems to me that the captain is hiding something.  To be precise, I think he was scared and stalling for time."

"It occures to me that if the captain is involved, he may be trying to fabricate a case against us.  If that is true, then it is possible that he has conspirators planting evidence in our cabins.  I must assume that my suspicions are the work of a difficult night and an overactive imagination, but I think we should check our cabins to make sure nothing has been disturbed.  After we are done checking our rooms we should meet back up in Vadric's cabin."

"Next, the speaker is unconscious in Vadric's cabin.  We should check on him and see if his condition has changed.  I would also like to check on the beast-man in the hold.  It is unlikely, but not out of the question, that this beastman is purely a victim of some spell that has forced his transformation.  If the man has returned to his senses then perhaps he can shed some light on these events."

"Finally, I think we should make one more pass through the ship, particularly the hold, to see if there is any other clue that we have missed.  We can search the cabin of the beastman and the cabin of the conspirators."

"The captain said that we should not question the crew, but I propose to you gentlemen that our night is not yet over."

Anniston leads the way to the passenger quarters so the party can check their cabins.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 28, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth speaks up.

_"Gentleman,  a few facts that bear further consideration before we act.  First, someone or someones on this ship commands great power in the dark arts.  Second, that person or persons knows we oppose them.  Third, that person or persons knows we command significant power at least when acting in concert.   These facts suggest that we are significantly at risk generally, but perhaps more at risk individually.  Accordingly, I suggest we not go individually to our cabins.  I, for one, am in no condition to defend myself, should I need to do so."

"Fourth, from what I have been told of your battle with the Demon, it was not slain, rather it voluntarily left.  Fifth, I understand that it was a Demon of significant power, perhaps beyond all of us to tackle.  These facts are inconsistest with the general nature of demons, i.e. destruction and chaos.  They therefore suggest that the Demon was here for some purpose.  But what?  A diversion?  It is equally likely that this was no Demon at all, but an illusion perpetrated by a powerful arcanist."

"Sixth, consider how the Captain of the Marines could have left the ship.  Flight, swimming, teleportation or being cast overboard.  No land is nearby, as far as I know.  That suggests he did not fly or swim.  That leaves teleportation and death.  Now, I am not clear on the figures or bundles that were in the hold when you faced the Demon and what happened to them.  Is it possible that the Captain was in one of the bundles and that they were teleported off of the ship?  If so, that would suggest that the Demon was real as it explains the Demon's behavior and purpose and a Demon has the ability to teleport.  If not, the odds that the Captain of the Marines teleported off of this ship are very small.  Accordingly, if the Captain of the Marines left the ship, it was likely by death and being thrown overboard.  In that case, there may be evidence of a struggle or his death somewhere on this ship and we should consider finding it."

"But a final possibility lays before us: that the Captain of the Marines is still here.  This is the most likely possibility, since the others are either unlikely, impossible or fantastic.  If he is still here, he is either hidden or imprisoned.  If imprisoned, we would find him by an investigation of the ship.  If he is hidden, consider the possibility that he is hidden in plain sight.  That beastman.  He was not on this ship when we boarded.  He is either under some spell or he is a lycanthrope.  Could he be the Captain of the Marines in another form?  It is something we should consider."

"Seventh, the Captain of the Ship is clearly not our friend or ally.  We should expect treachery."_
Jaroth pauses and considers his companion's responses.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 28, 2007)

Vadric looks up as Jaroth speaks, a thoughtful expression upon his face. "My friends, I did not mention this earlier as it didn't strike me as an immediate concern when we originally began to investigate the murder up on deck. But when I prayed to the Light for the blessing of True Sight to aid in tracking the killer, I spotted several vessels trailing us." The warrior-priest scratches his chin as he ponders. "It is possible that the presence of those vessels nearby means little or nothing at all. However, they could also be shadowing us for a specific reason."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 1, 2007)

*Sailing North*

As the party discusses their next move, the ship seems to be increasing speed taking advantage of a favorable wind. With the increased speed comes increased motion as the waves hit the keel. From below decks comes the sounds of people talking, some saying prayers and some arguing while yet others seem to be hysterical.......also from below decks comes the faint wiff of something rotten....


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2007)

Vadric wrinkles his nose as the smell of rot reaches him, and shakes his head wearily. "No rest for the weary it seems. We should probably investigate this...scent."


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 1, 2007)

"I have to agree with Jaroth that we don't split up. If you will remember,I pointed out the same thing about our being targets now to the Captain.
"And I think the smell coming from below decks has just changed what we should look into first. Hopefully, there are just some bodies below that we missed. I don't want to think about how to keep the passengers calm if that smell is coming from the ship's food stores."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Glancing around to be sure he doesn't have an audience Bertand comments, "We should definitely stick together. If the Captain or anyone else is trying to set us up it will be easier if we aren't able to support one another. I would not be overheard speaking ill of the Captain regardless. Such talk could be construed as mutinous and give him the right to toss us all in irons."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 1, 2007)

*Sailing North*

The party continues to discuss their next move the party feels the movement of the ship increasing as it appears to have caught a very strong wind.  Waves hitting the ship rock it as they crash into the sides.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 1, 2007)

"We stay together then.  I agree that we should investigate the hold.  But perhaps a quick trip to the upper deck to see what is happening in the sea.  Perhaps the hurricane has returned?"

Anniston hefts his shield and cudgel preparing to go wherever the party decides.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Yes, let's have a quick look topside."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2007)

*Sailing North*

The party ascends the stairs and reaches the main deck. Looking around they spot the Captain and several officers grouped together on the quarterdeck and a petty officer passing out boarding pikes to two of the off divisions of sailors. It is night but there does appear to be extremely dark clouds in the sky and the wind and waves are picking up. The ship itself is running at a great speed due north and their is a call to put on more canvas. The watch springs to do the Captain's bidding and soon more sail is raised and the ship leaps forward under yet more speed.

For those who care to roll a spot check

Rolls 1-15
[sblock]To the south and west of the ship you swear you spot several small lights[/sblock]

Rolls 16-18
[sblock]Looking at the quarterdeck you observe several dark shapes about a mile to the south that appear to be giving chase to the "Western Star"[/sblock]

Rolls 19-20
[sblock]Closer to the ship just off the western side perhaps 200 yards a darker shape seems to exist against the blackness of the night[/sblock]

For those who care to roll a listen check

Roll 1-15
[sblock]The wind prevents you from hearing much but their appears to be a heated conversation occuring on the quarterdeck[/sblock]

Rolls 15 -18
[sblock]The Captain is overhead to say "We need to outrun them we can not take them on in combat....we are not configured for that this trip...we are configured for speed."[/sblock]

Rolls 19-20
[sblock]An old sailor is overheard to say "I told you those dragon ships were a bad sign....we will be lucky to survive the night"[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2007)

Vadric makes note of the boarding pikes being passed out among the crew, the lights in the distance, and the heated conversation on the quarterdeck. "This does not bode well for the rest of the night being uneventful," he says quietly.



*
Spot: 9
Listen: 12
*


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 4, 2007)

Finnian responds to Vadric's comment.

"Unfortunately, I think you are right. I've never seen a crew grab boarding pikes to deal with rough weather before. Anyone able to tell what's going on?"

[sblock=OOC]Spot Check = 2, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=902549
Listen Check = 14, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=902559

Randomizer rolls of 1 & 2. This thing really hates me.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2007)

*Vadric*

"If I were to guess, I would say that those ships I noted earlier are now much, much nearer. And by the crews reaction, I would think that their intentions are not entirely friendly."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2007)

*Bertrand*

The Ranger turns to the others. "The dragon ships are giving chase and may be about to attack. The Captain says we should try to outrun them. He doesn't think we can take them. I don't know much about sea battles, but we are definately outnumbered. I suggest we prepare for an attack, but concentrate on making sure sabatours or devil worshippers don't cause any more trouble for the crew. I need to go to my cabin briefly to prepare my men. The closest ship is perhaps 200 yeards off, while the others are trailing a mile or so off."  He turns to his dog. "Come on boy, let's go get Rendii." 

OOC: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=902962


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 5, 2007)

"Excellent suggestion, Bertrand.  We should go below decks and do a sweep."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2007)

Vadric glances around at his companions, a grim look upon his face. The warrior-priest looks somewhat exhausted, but remains stoically determined to see this night through. "If you have any preparations to make prior to us being boarded, I suggest we take this last opportunity to do so."


----------



## Canaan (Mar 5, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"Nature herself will answer my call and harry our attackers, friends."_ Jaroth says.

Jaroth casts mage armor, greater and greater invisibility and barkskin on himself.  Then he settles into the crow's nest and begins to call lightning to bring down the masts of the other ship.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2007)

Vadric shrugs as Jaroth goes about his preparations. He smiles as he looks around at the others. "Well, I guess that settles it then. Jaroth will handle the enemy ships.'


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 6, 2007)

"I have to agree with Bertrand. We should make sure we haven't missed any threats below.
"If we will be needed up here, there will be alarms and calls enough to hear before the enemy ships can close to attempt boarding."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 8, 2007)

*Sailing North*

As Jaroth climbs the mast to the crow's nest, the rest of the pary descends once again to the decks below. Arriving in the hallway of the main passanger deck the party discerns that the other passangers are locked in their cabins and a through search will require them to gain entrance to berths or they can proceed to the decks and holds below.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand stops at his own cabin and has his men pack up their gear and prepare for boarders. He takes Rendii with him. "Let's finish checking out the hold."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2007)

Vadric takes the opportunity to stop at his cabin as well, gathering the rest of his gear. Better to be too prepared than not prepared enough. With _Baldeward_ strapped to his arm, and _Warsong_ hanging at his belt, the Knight of the Light looks ready to deal with any foe.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 9, 2007)

While in Vadric's chamber, Anniston checks on the condition of the unconscious man the party had laid in Vadric's bunk.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sailing North*

Jaorth begins his summons and the air begins to become charged with the feeling of electricity. Flashes of light can be seen over the horizon and they appear to be becoming brighter and moving closer.

Meanwhile the rest of the party checks their cabins and prepares for the defense/search of the ship. The man is till unconcious in Vadric's cabin and still appears to be unresponsive. AS varoius party members test their weapons and check their armour the air appears to be grim and one of promised violence. Descending three flights of stairs to the lowermost hold the party is welcomed with a rotten sulferish stench. The air is hot and moist with little or no breeze or fresh air reaching this area. In the feeble light generated by the party, various boxes, sacks and cargo necks can be seen in the middel hold section.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2007)

Vadric gives silent command to _Warsong_, lining the black blade in flames. He lifts the weapon high to provide some light by which to see as he moves into the hold.


----------



## Canaan (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc:  What are the current weather and wind conditions?]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 10, 2007)

Anniston carefully extends his senses to see if he can detect evil in the hold, and if so, attempt to locate its source.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sailing North  - The Storm*

Looking to the sky to judge the weather, Jaroth is distrubed to see dark heavy clouds that block the moonlight forming to the south of the ship and moving in a northern direction. The winds are picking up moving from south to north then suddenly switching to east/west. Perfect conditions for the creatinon of a malstorm. The air is pregnate with moisture with the promise of heavy rains to come soon. Above the clouds the sky is lite with pulses of electrical energy that occasionaly spike down into the mass of black clouds below.


Calling forth light from his sword, Vadric in the blink of an eye causes the hold to go from dark with pale lighting to a brilliantly lighting some 20 feet in diameter. Golden/Silve flames dance along the blade of the raised sword as if in response to some need or pehraps rising to meet some type of foe.

Streching forth his senses, Anniston is once again hammered with a latent sense of malovelent evil that is focused in the bow portion of the hold.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand calls forth the candle colored flame from his flail and examines some of the foodstuffs in the hold. _Is it spoiled he wonders? _


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 10, 2007)

"I sense evil in the bow of the hold.  It may be left over from before, or it might be something else."

Anniston prepares his shield and cudgel and steps forward, searching the hold for any remaining evil creatures.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2007)

Vadric moves forward with Anniston, his blade ready


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 11, 2007)

Finnian, with Battle's Wit ready, stays near Vadric to take advantage of the light shed by the priest's weapon. At Anniston's statement, Finnian tries to stretch his hearing out to catch anything that might be lying in wait.

[sblock=OOC] Listen check = 17, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=913665 [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

Acting on Anniston's statment, the party closes ranks and begins to move cautisouly toward the hold area. The group's path is illuminated by the strong light coming from Vadric's sword. Finnina takes a few steps forward of the party then pauses for a moment and the let's the party catch up with him. Soon the group arrives at the front hold. Their way barred by a oak door set behind a iron gate. 

For Finnian
[sblock]With the exception of rat's hurrying about, you hear nothing out of the ordinary[/sblock]

For Bertrand
[sblock]Checking several of the containers you do indeed find a heavy mold growth on most of the food.[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 12, 2007)

Anniston attempts to open the iron gate.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2007)

Seeing what Anniston is attempting, Vadric moves to aid the holy warrior in opening the iron gate.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Looks like the food has gone bad. No doubt a result of all the diabolical magic we've had tonight," Comments Bertrand causually, but he looks troubled. Seeing the others held up by the gate he asks, "Are their locks? I might be able to open them."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 12, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

Inspecting the grate and streching forth his hand to touch the door beyond, Anniston finds them both securley locked. Inspecting them he discovers that the grating is actual two small door higned to either side of the doorframe and chained in the center with a stout chain and lock. The grating does open slighty when he tests it but moves no further than the slack in the chain. The door beyond appears to be iron bound oak with a inset lock just below the handel on the left side. The right side of the door consist of three massive hinges.

Roll a strenght check to open the gate..


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2007)

Vadric puts his weight and muscle into helping Anniston try to open the grate.


*
Str Check 19, either to Aid Another or as Primary.*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 13, 2007)

Anniston puts out a hand and stops Vadric.  "Wait, let's see if Bertrand can open it.  I would prefer not to damage the ship any more than necessary."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2007)

Vadric nods to Anniston, and steps back away from the iron grate. He relights _Warsong_ and holds the blade near so that Bertrand can see to work on the lock.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand steps up to the lock and chain. He takes a moment to examine it and then sets to work on the lock. 

OOC: [sblock] Search for Traps and Open Lock (1d20+11=15, 1d20+10=18)  If that isn't good enough, Bertrand will take 20 on the lock giving him a 30. If that isn't good enough then I guess its up to the strong men.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 13, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Standing in the crow's nest, Jaroth feels the storm respond to his call with overwhelming force. Tired as he is, he senses that should the storm force increase he will be hard pressed to control and direct it in his weakend state.[/sblock]

For Finnian, Bertrand, Anniston and Vadric
[sblock]Interjecting himself bewteen Vadric, Anniston and the door, Bertrand examines the door and nodding that he see's no traps begins to tinker with the door. Despite his best efforts the padlock fails to open and he nods to Vadric and Annistion. Taking the cue Vadric reaches for the grating and with a mighty pull moves the grating forward. Unable to resist the strain the chain snaps with a audible pop and falls to the floor.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Mar 13, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Sensing the driving force of the storm, Jaroth silently prays to the Light and Spirits of Air to grant him the strength and endurance necessary for this battle and digs into his reserves with grim determination.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 13, 2007)

"Bertrand, what say you on the lock to the doors beyond the gate?  Perhaps you can try to open them?"

If Betrand cannot open this door, then Anniston will attempt to open it.
str check to open the door (1d20+4=22)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Perhaps I'll have better luck with this one. That one on the chain was quite an impressive lock." He checks the door and lock with some care and then sets to work with his tools. 

OOC: [sblock]Search for Traps and Open Lock (1d20+11=21, 1d20+10=15) Again if needed he'll try to take 20 on the lock giving him a 30.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 14, 2007)

*Sailing North  - The Storm*

Once again Bertrand turns his attention to the lock on the door which proves to be inferior as it quickly yields to his pricks and probes. Soon an audible click is heard and the door itself swings inward slightly.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2007)

*Bertrand*

His tools quickly stowed and his glowing flail held high, the would be burgler transforms into a warrior once more. "Shall we continue forward gentlemen?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2007)

Vadric hoists shield and sword, and gives a nod to his companions. The knight rushes forward into the chamber before him, shouldering the door open, _Warsong's_ silvery-gold flames lighting his way...


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 14, 2007)

Finnian stays alert for trouble as he moves to cover the party's back. He strains his senses outward to try to determine if the noise the group has made has alerted any possible threats.

[sblock=OOC] Listen check = 32, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=918758 [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 14, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

For Vadric, Bertrand, Finnian and Anniston
[sblock]Vadric rushes in followed by the rest of the party. Once in the forward hold the party discovers three large crated perhaps 3 feet wide by 7 feet long by 4 feet high. The crates are heavily chained to the deck. Nearby dead rats can be seen about the room.[/sblock]

For Jaroth
[sblock]Petition the spirts of sky and air for their assistance seems to have given Jaroth a little better control of the storm brewing before him.[/sblock]

For Finnian
[sblock]Finnian is more distrubed by the total lack of noise than any noise itself[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand moves about the room where he can see behind the crates. _Do the chains seem designed to keep something inside the crates or prevent them from being opened from the outside? _ Speaking to the others he asks, "could this be what has our Captain so nervous?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2007)

Vadric grimaces as he looks over the chained crates. "Is it just me, or do those crates remind anyone else of coffins?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 14, 2007)

"Coffins or not, we must determine what is in these crates."  Anniston begins looking for a way to open one of the crates.

"We must be on the look-out.  It is possible that whoever owns these crates may have been magically alerted when we broke the locks and entered this room."


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 15, 2007)

"Uh, guys. Something is really not right here. When we were trying to figure out how to get through the gate, I could hear rats scurrying and scratching around down here. Even if we disturbed some of them into silence breaking the gate, there should still be some in the far corners that I would be able to hear. But all I'm hearing is total silence.
"Bertrand, how recently do those rats look like they died?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2007)

Vadric casts a look at Anniston. "What do your sense tell you about these crates, my friend? Are these the source of the evil you sensed?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 15, 2007)

Anniston cautiously and carefully extends his senses to see if evil emmanates from the crates.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2007)

*A Little Something Extra*

OCC:

I know it get's tedious for players to seemingly have endless round of comments and interaction and the feeling that your character is not making any progress. My campaigns are more dependent on character interaction and actions....so in order to show my appreciation and to reward eeforts work in trying to figure this riddel out and the excellent role play.... i am awarding each character 2500 xp.


PS. Be careful of DM's being nice and fair ...........maybe they are trying to lull players into a stupor


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

A glace at the crates shows that the heavy chains are indeed bolted to the deck and could be used to either secure the cargo to the deck so that it does not shift about but would also serve the purpose of preventing the lids of the crates from being opened. Another oddity is the twisted carbo netting along the base of the crates that give them the appeareance of sitting in a "nest"...


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 15, 2007)

OOC: Is there any evil comming from the boxes?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Turning a dead rat over with his toe and then reaching down to touch it and feel for warmth or stiffness, Bertrand tries to determine the rough time and cause of death. 

OOC: [sblock]I'm not sure what to roll Knowledge Nature (1d20+7=14) or Survival (1d20+15=20)[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2007)

*Sailing North - the Storm*

For Anniston
[sblock]Stretching forth his senses Annistion is distrubed to find that he can not sense the crates at all, it is as if they have a "null" aura.[/sblock]

For Bertrand
[sblock]Checking the rat, Bertrand discovers that while more or less rigid, the bodies are still warm to his touch. There is no visiable sign on damage to their bodies[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I don't know what killed these rats and they are stiff, but there's not a mark on them and they are still warm." Rising again, he turns a wary eye to the boxes. 

OOC: [sblock]Did Bertrand feel anything that might indicate there was a magical trap on the inside of the door? Something designed to keep someone/something in rather than prevent us from coming in?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

As the party sets about it's various tasks and objectives, they are suddenly knocked slightly off balance as a rouge wave slams into the ship.

For Bertrand
[sblock]Bertrand can discern no trap in evidence[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Mar 16, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Just say the word when I can jam a lightning bolt down the main mast of the nearest dragon ship  ]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 16, 2007)

"It seems to me that the chests are protected with magic to mask any divination that might be attempted."

"If we choose to continue with this investigation here then we stand to gain a lot more information about what is happening on this ship.  But we risk releasing something that perhaps is best kept locked up.  That being said, if the contents of the crates are that dangerous, I would rather release the evil here, where the amount of damage it can do will be relatively contained."

"It is possible, and more likely, that the contents of these crates came from the bookseller in the city.  What we may have here is a huge shipment of arcane lore.  If the presence of demons is any indication, it is fair to say that the nature of the books is against the Light and would best be destroyed.  If this is the case, then now is possibly our best chance to destroy this evil deposit."

"Regardless, it seems that we have a choice to make, gentlemen.  We can try to discover what is in the crates now, or we can confront the captain with our findings and demand an explaination."

"I do not trust the captain to deport himself well.  He has shown little wisdom so far and I suspect that he will perceive any confrontation in this matter as an attack."

"At present I believe our best course of action is to open one of these crates."

"Gentlemen, what say you."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2007)

"Personally, I would like nothing better than to burn this ship to the waterline and let the rest sink beneath the waves."  Vadric adds a small smile to his words. "Of course, that would leave us in a slight predicament. But I agree with Anniston. We should open one of these crates and find out what we are dealing with."


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 16, 2007)

After Bertrand checks, Finnian prods a rat with Battle's Wit as he examines it looking for signs magical effects.

"I agree that we need to find out what is so special about these crates. Just let me see if I can remember anything about how these rats were killed. Bertrand's decription doesn't sound right. Bodies still warm shouldn't be stiff."


[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft check on dead rats and surrounding area = 32, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=921844 [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

OCC:  Why is it certain players have to roll so good 

For Finnian
[sblock]Using Bertrand's information for a frame of reference as well as what has occured in the previous hours, Finnian quickly deduces that the rats were killed by a blast of arcane power that leaves a NULL or empty aura. Such magical blasts usually occur as a freak or abberation of magic and are exceedling rare. Should an indiviudal or entity be able to produce such a blast then they would be extremely formidable and dangerous..but not necessary evil...just very very very well versed in arcane magic.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 18, 2007)

"We need to be very cautious. The rats were killed by a blast of arcane power that leaves a NULL or empty aura. I can't remember whether there would be a residual effect. Usually such blasts occur accidentally. If this was intentionally produced, then whoever or whatever did it is extremely powerful and supremely well-versed in the arcane arts. But it would be a matter of power and knowledge, and not necessarily evil."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 18, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Sensing the conditions are right to bring forth his power, Jaroth stands ready in the crows nest. The storm continues to rage and Jaroth senses and abnormal increase in the energy of the storm.[/sblock]


For Finnian
[sblock]Perhaps due to his training, Finnian begins to sense the a rythum to the air as if  some song is being played.[/sblock]

For Anniston
[sblock]While the discussion continues, Anniston suddenly senes the null void which is slowl eating away at his protective magics.[/sblock]

For Vadric
[sblock]Vadric begins to fill the null void come forth and nibbel away at his protective magics.[/sblock]

For Bertrand
[sblock]Leaning close into Bertrand, his shaman friend whispers "There are spirits being loosed...powerful nature spirtis.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2007)

A look of surprise comes over Vadric's face. "I can feel it...this 'null' energy...it is eating away at my protective wards. We either need to stop it or get away from here, and quickly."


*Does Vadric have any idea what this is or where it comes from?

Knowledge, arcana: 18
Spellcraft: 16
*


----------



## Canaan (Mar 19, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth stands, arms raised high in the air.  And boldly yells at the sky:

_"Mighty Zeus!  Spirit of Thunder and Lightning, Hear my Plea!
Rise Mighty Neptune!  Plunge my enemies into your frothing Sea!
Protective Hera!  Spirit of the Hearth, shield your children here with your grace!
With the ferociousness of the Valkries, Smite that ship that keeps pace!"_

With this incantation, Jaroth calls down a bolt of lightning to shatter the center mast of the closest Dragonship.

[ooc: crossing fingers.  Pulling out all the stops with the multi-pantheon incantation  got some greek, some roman and some norse]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2007)

*DM Smiling*

Comment : I just love bold and adventursome players....(wicked laugh)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2007)

Canaan said:
			
		

> [ooc: crossing fingers.  Pulling out all the stops with the multi-pantheon incantation  got some greek, some roman and some norse]




*Good thing Vadric and Anniston aren't around to hear your vile blasphemies! Calling out to the pagan gods for help.  *


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 19, 2007)

Finnian edges back a bit as Vadric mentions feeling his ward being eroded. He starts drumming his fingers to the nearly imperceptible pulse as he tries to determine some way of controlling or redirecting the null effect.


----------



## Canaan (Mar 19, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Good thing Vadric and Anniston aren't around to hear your vile blasphemies! Calling out to the pagan gods for help.  *




[ooc:  Yes, that thought did cross my mind ]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 20, 2007)

"If we don't have much time then we must get to work."

Clearly instead of retreat, Anniston plans to open the crates as soon as possible.  He continues looking for a way to unchain the crates.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2007)

*Hey, J. Alexandar...Branding Opportunity is wondering what happened to you over in his Reconquista game. You may want to post in the OOC thread and let him know what's up.  *


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"If we are to open one of these crates we best be about it." Bertrand takes a moment to examine the chains and crates to see how it might be done.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 20, 2007)

*Reconquista*

OCC: Can you send me the thread links.....i lost them...


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 20, 2007)

*Sailing North The Storm*

Anniston and Bertrand step to the crates and begin looking at their chains. They discover that the crates are held in place by one large chain that is ran thru 6 eyehooks...two to each side and one at each end in a criscross pattern. The end of the chain is secruly bolted on the 6th eyehook....To the right(top) of each case. It would appear that it would take a crow bar or some lever to unhook the end as it appears to be very tight.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: Can you send me the thread links.....i lost them...




They should be in your 'inbox' momentarily.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Glancing at his finely made, but hopelessly small tools, Bertrand shakes his head and begins to look about for a suitable lever.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 21, 2007)

Anniston begins searching the cargo netting under the crates to see if any tools lay hidden there.  Or to see if the crates can be shifted to ease the tension on the chains.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2007)

Vadric's tone is even and grim as he speaks. "Just remember that the covenant of Tomas the Pious states that those who go seeking evil, find evil." Then, he adds a wink and smiles. "So don't blame me for what we find in these crates." 

That said, Vadric steps forward and aims a blow of _Warsong_ against the chain. The cleric knew that it was not what the blade was designed for, but the sword's sharp edge and adamantine construction should cut through easily enough.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 21, 2007)

Finnian watches as the knights proceed with their 'inspection' of the crates. 

He listens out into the hallway to see if their actions are drawing any attention.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 21, 2007)

"You are quite correct, my good Vadric.  It is my duty to seek evil, to find it, and then to destroy it."

Anniston uses his cudgel as a lever to assist Vadric in breaking the chain.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 21, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

A search of the netting reveals several 5 foot long crow bar.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 22, 2007)

"Excellent, we should try to unhook one of the loops.  That way we can resecure it later."

Anniston gets to work with the crowbar.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2007)

Vadric shrugs as Anniston grabs the crowbar and decides to hold off cutting through the chains with his ancient blade.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

Strenght checks please for those manning the crowbars


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 22, 2007)

STR check on crowbar (1d20+4=21)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Taking a good grip on the crowbar Bertrand says, "Alright gentlemen, on three, one, two, HEAVE!"  

OOC: str check (1d20+3=21)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2007)

As Anniston and Bertrand heave on the crowbars, Vadric stands ready with his blade.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Calling forth his power Jaroth summons a massive bolt of lighting down from the sky onto the mast of the foremost dragon ship...roll damage"[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Mar 24, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: I rolled horribly.  Lightning Bolt Damage = 7   The spell calls one bolt per round up to caster level.  This was damage for the first bolt.]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 24, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

For Jaroth
[sblock]The lighting answers Jaroth's call in a stunning manner..perhaps due to the weirdness of the waeather, the scent of strange magic on the air, or his call to the god's, lighiting comes quickly to his call. The sky lights up as innumerable bolts descend from the sky temporaily hiding his targe from his few. As the flashes end Jaroth can not see the ship that was the object of his wraith. More importanly, the ligthing has taken a life of it's own and jaroth feels a vortex of it forming that is way beyond his ability to control.The seas begin to swell and toss the ship  and the ship begins to head into the forming electrical vortex.[/sblock]

For Finnian, Bertrand, Vadric and Anniston
[sblock]Anniston and Vadric heave on the chains and with a resonding pop they come unhooked. At the same moment of the chains coming undone, the ship begins to violently toss and turn and deep crashes of thunder can be heard from outside.[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 24, 2007)

Throwing down the crowbar, Anniston steadies himself against one of the crates and begins working the latch.  He is trying to determine if it is locked.

"Gentlemen, we do not know what traps have been laid on these crates to protect the contents.  I recommend you step well back while I attempt to open them."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2007)

Vadric steps away as Anniston works the latches. He intones the Mantra of St. Hieroneous under his breath, calming himself mentally, even as holds himself ready to respond at any sign of danger.


----------



## Canaan (Mar 24, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth concentrates on the thrumming power, trying to ascertain what is happening.  

[ooc: Spellcraft Check Result = 25  and Knowledge Arcana Check Result = 31 ]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 25, 2007)

*Sailng North  - The  Storm*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Jaroth quickly discerns that what is most likely happening is a rare event called and electrial vortex. It is caused by the convergence of strong postive and negative energies that begin to swril and form elsectiral pulses such as lighting. During such an event rare and strange events can occur. It is alsom rumored to be one of the prerequests for the summoning and or creation of dietiey like entities.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 25, 2007)

Finnian unconsciously adjusts his footing as the ship tosses. He keeps himself focused on what his companions are doing and listening for anyone approaching.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 25, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

For Bertrand, Anniston, Vadric and Finnian
[sblock]Anniston and Bertrand step to the cases and with a few deft moves, pry open the lid. Rasing the lid poses no problem to their combined strenght and soon the top is resting on the other side of the case exposing a flat 7foot long  4 foot wide and 4 foot deep metal box. An examination of the flat metal panel before them shows a seam running about 3 inches  from the outer edge.

Meanwhile the ship begins to turn and the party feels the spinning effect as small itmes begin to shift from wall to wall. Waves can be heard breaking against the ship as well as overwhelimg claps of thunder.[/sblock]


For Finnian
[sblock]Once more turning his heaing skills to discern the world around him, Finnian discovers that the wind itself appears to be singing as there are distinct notes to be heard. As counter part to the wind, thunder rolls at the appropriate occasion givien a martial air to the musical undertone. Then Finnian discerns an even strager pattern to the wind... one of charged energy, one of uncontrollalbe wildness and magic.[/sblock]

For Vadric
[sblock]As Vadric stills his mind for the possability that may be ahead he becomes filled with a sense of tension. Something is in the air,,something powerful, something that is not created by man and it is close.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2007)

"Something powerful nears," says Vadric in a low voice. "Something...not human. Be ready."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 25, 2007)

At Vadric's words, Anniston hesitates.

"Father, I am convinced that the contents of these crates are somehow related to the events thundering about us.  But I am not sure that openning these crates will solve the riddle, or even help.  I would rather this ship along with all hands sink to the bottom of the sea rather than allow some infernal creature to be released upon the world."

"We are here now, and close to our goal. I would hate to leave now if there is a chance that we could serve the light by openning these chests.  However, there is an alternative.  We could take these crowbars and go right now to the cabin of the reclusive young man we met in the bookshop."

"It is possible that openning these crates will do more harm than good and that our best path is to confront the wizard while he is still summoning this storm about us."

"Gentlemen, I ask your advice.  Quickly, for I perceive we have little time."


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 26, 2007)

"There is something definitely driving and possibly controlling this storm besides Jaroth, but I can't discern where the controlling force might be. There is an energy building but I get the feeling we are closer to being the focus of the energy rather than the origin.
"I'm going to try something. I'm not sure it will help, but it's the only thing I can try that might have any effect."

Finnian starts to tap out a slow counterpoint to what he feels building in the storm then starts humming a slow, calm ballad projecting his own energies out, trying to soothe and calm the energies building in the storm.

[sblock=OOC]Finnian will use Bardic Countersong hoping he can have some effect to counter the building energies.
Perform Check = 36, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=939306 [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 27, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

The party goes about it various stated intentions when a loud concussion of air pressure and sound cause the world to go black.

Everyone needs to roll a fortitued save and let me know the scores.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2007)

*Vadric Elareon*

*I swear, Invisible Castle hates me...

Fort Save 16, or 18 if Magic Circle vrs. Evil applies...that would give everyone else a +2 as well.*


----------



## Canaan (Mar 27, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Fort save result = 19 ]

Jaroth sends a _message_ to Vadric:  _Help! something deific is being summoned.  The storm is powering it!_


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 27, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Strom - Correction*

OCC: Sorry about being unclear in the first post.......so Jaroth's actions stands.


When the world goes black,,, the party is rendered unconcious.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 27, 2007)

OOC: Finnian's Fortitude Save = 26 , http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=941675


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2007)

*Bertrand*

As Bertrand slides to the floor in blackness he mutters something semi-coherent about killing cats. His mysterious barbarian friend drops at his side. 

OOC: Bertrand Fort Save (1d20+5=11) Rendee Fort Save (1d20+3=9)


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 28, 2007)

Anniston's FORT save: FORT save on ship (1d20+12=22)


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

OCC: The fortitude rolls established the order for the next action......so i will need the response in order please. Also please put your intial response in spoilers. The order is as follows:

Finnian 26

Anniston 22

Cannan 19

Vadric 16

Bertrand 11

For Finnian
[sblock]A soft cold wetness that comes and goes is felt by Finnian. Wakend from a deep slumber he finds himself laying on his back staring into a cloudy late afternoon sky on the shore of the sea. Slowly raising himself Finnian discovers the bodies of numerous passangers also ashore as well as assorted floatsam and wrekage dotting the shower.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 28, 2007)

[sblock]Finnian stands and stretches any kinks out checking to see how much of his gear is still in place. Then he proceeds to start checking on the bodies nearby to try to find survivors. He will begin dragging them up beyond the high tide mark. If someone is too injured to move right away, he will cast a light cure to stabilize before pulling the victim to safety.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

For Finnian
[sblock]Finnian discovers numerous bodies most of which are dead. A few crew members are lightly wounded but do not require any medical attention. Finnian manages to find the rest of the pary and they appear to be unharmed but unconcious. While moving Anniston, the man wakes up.[/sblock]

For Anniston
[sblock]Anniston is awanked to the feeling of being dragged along a soft surface. Looking about he discovers that he is being draged by Finnian.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Mar 28, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: I'm not clear on what I'm responding to, sorry.  Also, I don't know how to do spoilers  ]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

OCC: Sorry for the confusion...you will be responding to my the spolier with your name on it when those above you in the list have commented...i know this makes it a little cumbersome for the moment...but trying to set the tone...


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 29, 2007)

[sblock=For Finnian and the DM]"Finnian, by the light, what happened?  Where are we?"

Anniston is a bit groggy.  He takes a moment to take stock.  Is he still wearing his armor?  Is his other equipment nearby?  He will assist Finnian in finding the rest of the party.  He will look for the reclusive young man from the bookshop among the survivors.  He will see if the captain survives.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 29, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

For Anniston and Finnian
[sblock]A quick check of his person reveals to Anniston that he still has all his personal equiipment that he had picked up earlier in his cabin. A search of the people visable shows the entire party accounted for on the beach close to him.[/sblock]

For Jaroth
[sblock]Jaroth wakes as if from a bad dream to discover himself laying next to Bertrand and Vadric on some beach. The sky is cloudy and Jaroth would guess that it is early to late afternoon. He can see two figures which appear to be Finnian and Anniston moving bodies up onto the beach[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 29, 2007)

[sblock=For Anniston and DM] "It appears we are on a beach somewhere. Exactly where is unknown at this point. It seems the ship broke up around us after we were rendered unconscious.
"The Light had to be looking out for us. We appear to be unharmed and even still have the weapons we had in hand when the world went dark.
"Shall we see what we can do for the others who've been washed up here?" [/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Mar 29, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM, Anniston & Finnian] Jaroth looks around, scanning the scene for a moment, then checks himself to see whether he is injured.  Satisfying himself, he calls out to Anniston and Finnian.  _"Anniston!  Finnian!_ [/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 30, 2007)

[sblock=for the conscious ones]
"Look, there is Jaroth!"  

"Have you seen the reclusive young man we saw in the bookshop?  Or the captain?"

"Here, let us wake up the others...   Vadric!  Bertrand!"
Anniston tries to wake up the others.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 30, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Storm*

Vadric and Bertrand are awakened by the gentle prodding of Anniston. So far the party has managed only to discover dead bodies, 15 to be exact of passangers. Debris lines the beach in several directions with the major concertration of jettsom running to the east.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand sputters and coughs a bit and then manages to rise. "Has anyone seen Rendee or my other people?" He begins to look up and down the beach for survivors and to try and determine where they might be. He whistles to summon his dog as well. "We best start dragging some of the flotsum up and see what sort of supplies we can salvage."  

OOC: Spot check (1d20+10=16)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2007)

Vadric groans and climbs to his feet. Seeing that he is standing on a beach, and the wreckage that surrounds them, the cleric shakes his head. "By the Light! What happened?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 30, 2007)

"I do not know where we are."

"But I think Finnian has the right of it: we have been protected by the Light and are here by some supernatural providence.  Our ship is destroyed and the crew and other passengers are disbursed and perhaps dead.  Yet by some miracle we are here, relatively unharmed, and with much of our equipment."

"Vadric, what did you sense before we went down?  You mentioned that something powerful was comming"

"It seems that the debris from our ship continues mainly in that direction.  It seems that direction is 'east' though this confuses me as we were traveling north and 'east' should be in the direction of the continent.  Perhaps we are along a stretch of land that cuts east-west for a bit before continuing north-south.  But I may be turned around."

OOC:  What direction is the sea?  to the north of the shore?  or to the south?  I want to verify my understanding that at this point, the shoreline runs east-west.  Is this a true understanding?


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 30, 2007)

Finnian stills himself looking around and listening to the world at Anniston's question to Vadric.

Then he responds with his own impressions of the storm.

"Anniston, I don't know what the others might have sensed. 
"To me, the storm almost seemed to be its own living entity. The wind seemed to be its voice while it used the thunder as a percussive counterpoint. As the wind howled and sang and the thunder rolled, the energy of the storm seemed to be building a wild, almost feral, energy. 
"That is why I started singing towards the end. I was trying to come up with some way to diffuse the energy and soothe the savage beast that was the storm. Unfortunately, it was beyond the point where my abilities could affect it."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2007)

"What I sensed?" asks Vadric, still a bit confused from being knocked unconscious and awakening on some forlorn beach. As his head clears, he nods at Anniston. "Oh, right. Just before I lost consciousness. I can't tell you exactly what I sensed. All I can tell you is that it was extremely powerful, and not of the realms of man."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 30, 2007)

*Sailing North - The Beach*

OCC: The beach the party is on does run east to west. It is late afternoon and standing on the beach looking towards the sea the sun is on the parties right (west) meaning that the sea is to the parties south while landfall (behind the party) is north.

Whistling for his dog, Bertrand hears a soft baying coming from the east perhaps a mile distant.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 31, 2007)

"We should spread out along the beach and comb our way eastward until we run out of light."

"We should look for survivors.  In addition, I'd like to keep an eye out for the reclusive man we met at the bookstore, dead or alive.  I would also like to know if the crates we found in the hold have washed up on shore.  Of course any rations or other valuables we find along the way should be collected.  I would not be surprised if one or more of our sturdy and water-tight lockers full of food made it to shore."

"Does anyone know how long our sea-voyage was to have taken altogether?  How may days have we been at sea?  I'm trying to get some idea of where we are along the western coast of the continent.  The more geographically inclined among us should be able to determine if there are any cities nearby and perhaps which direction they might lie."


----------



## Canaan (Mar 31, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"The storm was part of a summoning; a component of sorts, required to summon a deific being."_  Jaroth states, carefully silent about what role he might have played in that summoning.

Jaroth looks around.  _"What's that sound?"_


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I have a fair collection of maps. Once we've searched the area and gathered what we can we'll talk about the landmarks we've noted and see if we can figure out where we are. Please keep an eye out for my men, there were Rendee and three others with me."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2007)

*The Beach*

At Jaroth's comment, the party notices a baying coming from the east perhaps a mile distant. Looking closely, they see a smoke plum raising from the east also.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I think perhaps I should go see what my dog is about."  Bertrand sets off toward the sound of the baying hound.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2007)

A look of concern crosses Vadric's face at Jaroth's words. "A deific being? Who has the power to summon something of that nature?" The distant baying interrupts his questions. "Come, we can talk as we walk." The warrior-priest immediately starts after Bertrand, checking his equipment and gear as he goes to make sure he has all items of importance.


*Knowledge: Arcana 24, to determine what or who could summon a deific being.*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 31, 2007)

"Ah, perhaps someone from the ship has raised a bonfire to attract survivors.  Let us go."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 1, 2007)

*The Beach*

The group sets off down the beach headed eastward away from the setting sun. As they walk along the beach numersou chest and floatsom can be seen along the beach. Perhaps twenty minutes into their stroll a blurr come slying down the beach followed by a trio of figures who appear to be carrying spears.  The form makes striaght for Bertrand and knocks him on the ground where the animal now obvious a large ugly dog stands over the prone figure and begins to lick Bertrands face. A glance at the scene makes the party chuckle as the long canine tounge has now left large wet spots on Bertrands face and drool on his collar.

Being almost halfway to the smoke when they are intercepted, the party now observes that a lage rock outcrop has formed a horsehoe shaped inlet some 100 feet (east/west) and 50 feet (north/south) and rising some 40 feet above the beach. The smoke is now seen to be a large bonfire set atop the outcrop. More importantly the party now sees in the fading daylight the remanits of a ship perhaps 100 yards offshore from the outcropping foundered on a great reef.

The comment is overheard from one of the men "I told you  that ugly dog was on to something,,,see what he found" as he points at Bertrand.


For Vadric
[sblock]It would either take the direct hand of another deitiy, a very formal and complicated arance ritual by a cabal, a human sacarafice in connection with demonic rights or a very very very rare fluke of nature.[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 2, 2007)

OOC: I think the spoiler in the last post is for Vadric.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 2, 2007)

*The BEach*

OCC:  YEp it was...that's what happens when the dm tries to multi task while answering posts


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Easy Chaucer, I already got a bath in the shipwreck." He pats the dog with great affection and then wrestles his way out from under it and back to his feet. Looking at the three men he asks, "what have you brought me?"  

OOC: [sblock]Bertrand takes a moment to examine the breakers, is the tide going in or out?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2007)

Vadric eyes the three newcomers warily, but remains silent.


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 2, 2007)

Finnian watches the reunion of man and best with amusement then turns towards the surf to study the now visible shipwreck. He keeps an ear to the shore while he tries to judge just how difficult it would be to reach the ship.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 3, 2007)

Anniston smiles at the men and waits for their response to Betrand's greeting.  Does Anniston recognize any of them?  Does it appear that there are more survivors down the beach?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 3, 2007)

*The Beach*

The three men in further on down the beach all are familar to the group as they are part of Bertrand's group of retainers. In response to Bertrand's question one of the men speaks up. "Rendee is out scouting with one of the ship's marines. We have the wounded on the inner ledge, he gesutres to the horshoe shaped outcrop and I can offer you fire for warmth and some provisions we found as well as fresh water"

Looking at the wreck offshore, a heavy surf can be seen coming in reaching to the very lip of the outcropping. The ship at one's best guess is some 100 yards away from the shore grounded fast bewteen two largish rocks. The bow of the ship is sticks out some 15 feet from the rocky grave while the stern appears to be underwater. The quarterdeck however is visiablly above water. In the heavy surf it would be difficult to reach the ship and the party can not discern how deep the water may be or the prescence of any riptides/currents.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2007)

*Bertrand*

The Ranger beams with obvious pride at the work his men have done. "Excellent, perhaps we can render some aid to the wounded. I confess we were felled below deck and saw little of what happened. What can you tell us of the events leading up to the wreck?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2007)

"Yes, please show me to the wounded," says Vadric. "I believe I can be of some assistance."


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 3, 2007)

Finnian turns back to the group quite interested in the answer Bertrand's people will give about the happenings from their perspective.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 3, 2007)

"Gentlemen, a quick question:  Does the captain survive?"

Anniston holds the men with his eye to demonstrate the importance of this question and its answer.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2007)

"Pig-headed fool," says Vadric under his breath as his companion mentions the ship's captain.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 4, 2007)

*The Beach*

"Lets get back to the camp before we begin telling our stroy, if that is okay" the man replies..."As to the Captain, we have no idea, no one has seen him since he went below last night, it was the ship's senior midshipman which ordered the ship to be abandoned before he died. No other ship's crew surveys except for about 8 sailors and of the passangers we have only accounted for five survivors."

The trio then lead the party to the outcropping where they scrambel up the western leg. Once atop the outcropping the party paces some 20 feet then come to the the center which appears to be sunken some 30 feet below the crest and some 20 feet above the surf. In the center the party sees another campfire buring brightly dispeeling the darking sky and several individuals laying close to it. Other's are walking around searching resuced chests etc for items as well as trying to construct shelters.


----------



## Canaan (Apr 4, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth follows the others.  His gaze briefly assesses the ship on the rocks and then focuses on the men around the campfire.

He remains silent.

[ooc: for purposes of spells and whatnot, have we "rested" a night?  I assume not.]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 4, 2007)

*The Beach*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Assessing his arsenal of spells Jaroth is dumbfounded to discover that his entire reserve of spells is no longer there. OOC: After resting the night you will be back up to normals.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Unconsciously, Bertrand's eye wanders the campsite searching for one of his coffee pots as he awaits the story of the evening's events.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2007)

Vadric moves from person to person, checking for wounds, and doing what he can to provide aid for the injured.


-


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 5, 2007)

Anniston moves among the survivors, lending a hand here and there.  He is looking around specifically for the reclusive man the party had run into at the bookstore.


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 5, 2007)

Finnian looks around at the survivors' camp trying to determine how many there are and what sort of provisions have been found to keep the people going. 

He pulls a lute out of his pack and starts circulating among the survivors. He works at lifting the spirits of those around as he mentally notes who has survived and how they are responding to the situation.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 7, 2007)

*The Beach*

As Vadric moves from patient to patient he discovers that most are suffering from having water in their lungs and it's after effects. Combined with minor cuts and bruises the patients are in a very weakened state and will take a few days to recover and will need to be kept warm and dry. Anniston follows Vadric and assiste where he can but does not see the elusive young man among the surviors. Bertrand has no luck spotting his seachest. A quick inquiry to his men reveals that most of the chests etc are still aboard the ship. Jaroth meanwhle scans the campsite and become concerned with the lack of shelter and the exposure to the winds blowing in from the sea.

Just as the party settles into their gloomy thoughts, a soft uplifting song can be heard filling the rocky outcropping. Turing, they discover that Finnian has lifted his voice in song and is moving among the survivors. the party is able to account for a total of 9 sailors, three marins  who are currently out scouting with Rendee, Bertrands men and 5 passagers of which a total of 7 are sick and need attending. A review of the scavanged supplies reveals that only three chest of food, one of cheese, one of ship's biscuts and one of assorted potted meats are available.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2007)

Vadric provides what aid he can to those that are sick and wounded, doing his best to make them comfortable and ensure that they will recover.


*Heal +10, taking 10 or 20 as necessary to ensure success. If necessary, he will use Cure Minor Wounds and Cure Light Wounds as well.*


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2007)

OOC: I don't suppose any ship's boats washed ashore?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 7, 2007)

*The Beach*

At the completion of his rounds, Vadric is satisfied that with a couple of days rest, providing they are kept warm and dry, the injured will recover enough to move about and be of limited assistance to the party as a whole. Bertrand is once again frustrated as his efforts to spot the ships boat in the darking sky yield no success. In fact with the fading of the sun, the air tempature begins to drop and the air is becoming chilled. The inner part of the outcropping does provide some shelter as the rock walls reflect some of the heat from the fire back into the inner area.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand pulls an everburning torch from his pouch and turns to his men. "There are still a few things on the beach. Might be some things we can use. Make one more sweep before it gets dark. Perhaps this will help," he says passing over the torch. He lays his bedroll and a winter blanket out to dry and then takes a look at the landmarks and goes over his maps for a bit to try and figure out where they are. If he has no luck he'll wait for the stars to come out and try again.


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 8, 2007)

Finnian pauses in his playing long enough to pull out some spare traveler's outfits and a bedroll and winter blanket out of his pack. He gives these to Vadric to distribute where needed among the survivors as he pulls Vadric aside briefly.

"I can get by with less until we reach civilization again. I've got some protection from the elements and can catch short naps without needing to wrap up. Also, you won't need to include me in any calculations you make on provisions needed. My needs will be met without taking anything from the group's consumables, but it's not something I can make available to others."

Finnian then goes back to circulating among the survivors and raising spirits where needed.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2007)

Vadric nods at Finnian. "Come dawn, I will pray to the Light to provide me with the power to summon provisions for these people. I believe I have the power to keep all of us fed and hydrated."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 9, 2007)

After making the rounds, Anniston says, "I'm going to take a look around.  I'll be back in a bit."

Anniston slings his shield across his back and uses his cudgel as a walking stick to make his way around to the other side of the outcropping.  He looks around a bit there in the failing light and listens to see if there is anything to notice once he gets away from the noise and light of the fire.

There he will kneel and pray, and call his warhorse.  When Augustus arrives, Anniston will joyfully greet his faithful steed and explain that he does not have time to ride today, but soon, he promises.  From the warhorse he will retrieve a number of items that will help the castaways: 4-person tent, bedroll, winter blanket, winter clothes, extra pair of boots, extra underclothes, hachet, cooking pot, salt&pepper, tea, 4 eating bowls, large cooking spoon, 4 eating spoons, cooking knife, hunting knife w/sheath, 4 drinking mugs, 50' silk rope, lantern, lamp oil, whetstone, 5 empty small sacks.  He packs the gear into one or two of the empty sacks, leaving only the rations, wine, brandy, and courtier clothes in the saddlebags.

Then he will remove his armor and change into the dry underclothes and dry boots.  He will clean his armor as best he can, using dry sand to scrub away the remaining wet and muck from the sea.  Then he will put the armor back on and change the appearance of the armor to that of pilgrim's robes, as is his custom.  Finally, Anniston bids goodbye to Augustus before dismissing his mount and returning to the camp with the sacks full of gear.  

Upon his return he will begin handing out the equipment and setting up the tent, "I know it is not much, but ever the Light doth provide."

(OOC: Anniston does not care that much if someone sees him summon his warhorse, but does not wish to make a scene.  Of course he will not summon his warhorse if he finds something unexpected behind the outcropping, like a band of hobgoblins lurking, etc...)


----------



## Canaan (Apr 9, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Staring out to sea, Jaroth says to Vadric _"We need shelter for these men."_

To all those assembled, _"I recommend we do not split up and explore this area until the morning, though a perimeter guard would be helpful.  In the morning, I will provide some detailed information about the area, including the terrain and its threats.  It may be possible to retrieve the rest of the chests and food from the ship tomorrow as well.  The way may be difficult if the current is strong, but none will drown."_


----------



## Scotley (Apr 9, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Nodding at Jaroth's suggestion, Bertrand says, "Yes, I think there are still some questions to be answered on the ship and we need supplies. With luck we can find a boat or two still aboard and use it to get supplies to shore."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2007)

*The Beach*

Taking the torch from Bertrand the men set out once again along the beach stayin gone for perhaps an hour. When they arrive back at camp they are carrying loads of fire wood and a sea chest which appears to have belonged to one of the passangers. Opening the chest, the group discovers several dry cloaks (3) and three set of warm woolen robes as well as various small clothes.

Bertrand searches his maps for references in vain as he has no reference point from which to backtrack and indeed is unaware of the ship's position when the storm started. As the sun goes down and he scans the sky he comes to the conclusion that they are roughly equal to the northlands but further west.

As Bertrand scans the stars, Finnian continues to sing and give encouragment to the assembled party. While they are still cold and damp and hungry their spirits do seem to be reviving, thanks to his efforts.

Anniston disappears breifly at dusk and returns to the encampment perhaps 30 minutes later as the star's rise. He appears to be carrying several sacks which he promptly opens and begins to distirbute basic clothing and eating gear.

Jaroth continues to scan the area and makes a circuit of the rocky outcroping. He is satisfies that it is a very defensable position as anyone wishing to come over the outer wall has a steep climb of about 50 feet then a decent to the interior. Should an attack come by sea then they would have to scale the 20 foot seawall to reach the shelterd area bewteen the two arms.


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 10, 2007)

Finnian mentally kicks himself as he sees folk shivering in their damp clothing and weaves a Prestidigitation spell into his singing. Once he has the spell active, he continues circulating through the group drying and cleaning their clothing to try and make everyone a little more comfortable.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Excellent work gentlemen. Please destribute these to those who need it most." He tosses another piece of wood on the fire. "How far did Rendee plan to go and who was he with? I am concerned that he hasn't returned yet."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 11, 2007)

*The Beach*

With the distribution of additional clothing and the cleaning and drying of various blankets and clothing, the stranded individuals feel their spirits revive. The additional wood causes the fire in the horseshoe shaped interior to brighten and grow casting warmth and light in and extended area. Two other smaller fires are created towards the back of the outcropping casting yet more light and warmth into the area and soon the tension level relaxes and soft laughtter can be heard. As the interior becomes cherry and warm, the scouting party arrives and the party grows by the 4 on patrol and an additional 6 passengers all of whom are cold and wet. The native looking man leading the patrol, steps to Bertrand and says "We found others but they were dead.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I feared as much." Bertrand asks a few more questions of his man. "Any sign of the Captain? What sort of landmarks did you see that might tell us where we are." After talking with Rendee he addresses the party. "We should set watches. We don't know what sort of dangers this land holds or what foes might pursue us from the ship or from the raiders. Chaucer and I will take first watch," he says patting the big bloodhound at his side.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2007)

Vadric nods at Bertrand. "I will take the last watch, my friends. Unfortunately, I require a solid night of uninterrupted sleep to recover my ability to channel the divine power of the Light."


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 11, 2007)

Finnian joins the others when the scouting party arrives, cleaning and drying the newcomers as they are looking for places to rest.

"I just need a couple hours to sleep then I should be able to take watch. Hopefully the watch won't be too stressful. After a storm like the one that stranded us here, we could use a night without more problems to let the others get some confidence back. It's probably going to be a bit difficult traveling from here even if we can recover more equipment from the ship."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 12, 2007)

"Bertrand, wake me when you are done with your watch."

Anniston puts four of the sicker individuals into the tent and then settles down to sleep until it is time for his watch.  He uses his shield like a pillow to keep his head out of the sand.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Will do Anniston." Bertrand assigns each of his men to take a watch after the first with Rendee on the last watch. He then eats some rations glumly wishing he had some coffee. Then he makes sure his people have everything they need before taking a stroll around the camp just out of the fire light with Chaucer. He repeats these little walks every 15 to 45 min. varying the time until it is time for the next watch. He also takes a good look at the ship each of these patrols trying to see any lights or movement. Finally, he stares off into the distance looking for any light at ground level that might indicate the presence of a town or farmstead. If his watch is uneventful he'll wake the Anniston and one of his men, give report and settle down for the night.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 13, 2007)

*The Beach*

Bertrand and the ugly hound take first watch and spend it in boredom and wakes Anniston up at the end of it. Anniston awakes to an almost freeing tempature and a decided chill in the air. Anniston spends the mid watch (3 hours) in the chill and is quickly bored as the midwatch proves to be quiet. Turning over the watch to Vadric for early monring watch he settles himself. Vadric assums his post and greets the early morning with relief as the sun begins to light the area.

By 8:00 am the party is stirring and the fires are being built up again to generate more heat as the day itself is overcast and cold. A breeze from the north has a decided nip to it.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2007)

Vadric nods to his companions as they rise from his slumber. He has spent his watch patroling about the camp, _Warsong_ in hand. Now that his companions are awake, he deems the time appropriate to begin his morning prayers.  

The warrior-priest approaches the surf, kneeling down just outside of its reach as he faces the dawning sun. His blade thrust down before him, his hands upon the quillons, Vadric begins his prayers to the Light and to St. Hieroneous.


*I will update Vadric's spell list her shortly.*


----------



## Scotley (Apr 13, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Waking somewhat stiff and with a few wordless grumbles, Bertrand dons his armor and cold weather gear after tossing some wood on the nearest fire. He drinks some water and dreams of steaming coffee for a moment before taking Chaucer for a walk around the perimeter of the camp. He watches the horizon for any smoke that might indicate other fires.


----------



## Canaan (Apr 14, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth finds a quiet spot and communes with nature twice.

[ooc: The first time, Jaroth is searching for (1) taint of powerful unnatural creatures, (2) general animal population in the land and sea, and (3) presence of riptides or powerful currents between here and the ship that would make swimming even with water breathing hazardous.  The spell will give me that information in an 11 mile radius.  The second time, Jaroth is searching for (1) terrain information, (2) edible food, and (3) people within 11 miles.


_*Commune with Nature*_
Divination

Level: Animal 5, Drd 5, Rgr 4
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 10 minutes
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Instantaneous

You become one with nature, attaining knowledge of the surrounding territory. You instantly gain knowledge of as many as three facts from among the following subjects: the ground or terrain, plants, minerals, bodies of water, people, general animal population, presence of woodland creatures, presence of powerful unnatural creatures, or even the general state of the natural setting.

In outdoor settings, the spell operates in a radius of 1 mile per caster level. In natural underground settings—caves, caverns, and the like—the radius is limited to 100 feet per caster level. The spell does not function where nature has been replaced by construction or settlement, such as in dungeons and towns.]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2007)

*The Beach*

Vadric begins his morning prayers and while the others are setting about their tasks, Jaroth slips away. 

For Jaroth
[sblock]Slipping quietly away from the group, Jaroth quickly finds a shelterd are and begins his spell. Casting his first spell, Jaroth is staggered by the taint of undead that seems to come from the ship. His spell reveals at least two perhaps three very powerful undead creatures aboard the ship in addition so something from and outer plan. From it's taint he would guess it is from the abyss. In the immediate area, he discerns that while the tides are strong and the currents erratic the chief danger from the water is it's tempature. No one should be able to survive for more than fifteen or twenty minutes before seeing a serious drop in the core tempature. Next focusing on people and animals he discovers a mix of animals most associated with a forrested and tundra area, wolves, bears, martins, and an assortment of deer and buffalo types. Further he gets the location of several small groups of people within the radius. A singel individual is about 2 miles to the west....a small group of 5 is about 4 miles to the east and another singel individual is about 2 miles to the northeast. A large group is discovered at the edge of his scan peraps some ten miles to the northwest. The terrain is one of beaches similar to the one he is one progression to tundra with a heavy mix of pine and evergreen forrests as one goes north. Several small groups of apple and hazlenut trees are found as well as several patches of potatoes and other tubers.[/sblock]

For Bertrand
[sblock]Making his morning circuit and sniffing the area, Bertrand swears he smell coffee on the wind. Giving the scent to Chanucer the dog points in a north/north east direction.[/sblock]

For Vadric
[sblock]As he engages in his prayers, Vadric is delighted to discover that his prayers are answered and his soul and body is reinvigored with the  warmth of divine grace[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Apr 15, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Quickly after finishing his second Commune With Nature spell, Jaroth returns to camp and hurriedly approaches Vadric.  

_"Vadric!"_ he whispers loudly.

_"We must gather the others.  I have divined much about our location and the area around us.  Some decisions must be made."_   Jaroth finishes.


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 15, 2007)

Finnian rouses from his quiet composing as he notes the camp stirring. A few hours rest and then some meditation with the harp have refreshed him.

He joins Vadric and Jaroth wondering why no one roused him for a watch.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2007)

*The Beach*

OCCm oversight when posting....but we will just blame Bertrand, Vadric and Anniston for being show offs and trying to prove how tireless they are


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2007)

Vadric rises from his prayers at Jaroth's whisper. He brushes the sand from his knees, kisses the crossguard of _Warsong_, and slides the blade back into its scabbard.

Turning to his companion he nods. "I'd be most interested in learning where we are. Let's summon the others, and discuss what you've learned."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 15, 2007)

Anniston is still snoozing contentedly until someone wakes him with a nudge.  He rises with a nod and proceeds to poke around for some breakfast, offering food to the less ambulatory while the others convene.

He makes a prayer for those who will hear it, "The Light has risen today! May we reflect the Light we thus receive toward each other.  May we turn away from darkness and embrace the Light. Amen."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Turning quickly to the others Bertrand annouces, "I think we picked up the scent of more survivors or perhaps some locals. Anybody want to take a little walk and see what we find. It is North by North East as near as Chaucer's nose can tell."


----------



## Canaan (Apr 15, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth responds to Bertrand's invitation.  _"You may want to hear what I have to say first."_ 

He motions everyone to sit.

_"This morning, I meditated on our surroundings and learned some things interesting and possibly hopeful, and others most terrifying.  First the good news.  The fauna in this area is usual for a forrested and tundra area, wolves, bears, martins, and an assortment of deer and buffalo types.  Game is plentiful and we should be able to feed the survivors, if necessary.  As for other people in the area, I have located several small groups of people within about 10-11 miles of our currently location. A single individual is about 2 miles to the west....a small group of 5 is about 4 miles to the east and another single individual is about 2 miles to the northeast.  I discovered a large group at the farthest edge of my scan, perhaps 10 miles from here to the northwest. It may be a village or town.  The terrain is mostly beachlike, similar to this one, but progressing to tundra with a heavy mix of pine and evergreen forrests to the north. Several small groups of apple and hazlenut trees are in the area as well as several patches of potatoes and other tubers.  As I said, food should not be a problem."_  Jaroth pauses.

_"Now the bad news.  Our ship is a den of evil.  There are two, possibly three, extremely powerful undead creatures aboard that ship.  But worse...a being so vile, so evil, I could barely stomach the taint of it in my vision.  I believe it is a demon."_

_"I don't know what happened to get us to this beach.  But it seems that running aground may have saved our lives."_  Jaroth finishes.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 16, 2007)

Anniston considers Jaroth's words carefully.

"Jaroth, have you the power to fire the ship?  If so, then perhaps we can simply burn the ship to the waterline and address whatever attempts to escape."

OOC: Does it seem unusual to Anniston that we would be far enough north to see tundra?  Anniston is certainly no geography expert but he is from the north.  My impression is that the ship was not (yet) that far north.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 16, 2007)

*The Beach*

Searching his memory Anniston comes to the conclusion that he would indeed have to be far north, perhaps parrell to or even farther north than the beginning of the Northlands. This would put the beach well outside some 5 to 8 hundred miles of the stated course of the ship


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2007)

Vadric turns his head to look out to where the ship lies stuck upon the rocks. His voice is quiet as he speaks to his companions. "If such evil remains on board that vessel, it is our duty to destroy it."


----------



## Canaan (Apr 16, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Answering Anniston, Jaroth says, _"I cannot fire the ship directly.  I can call down lightning from the sky to blast the ship.  It is possible that the heat of the lightning would cause the ship to catch fire.  But there is another option, possibly."_

_"When I was meditating on the surrounding area, I also learned about the sea between here and the ship.  While the tides are strong and the currents erratic the chief danger from the water is it's tempature. No one should be able to survive for more than fifteen or twenty minutes before seeing a serious drop in the core tempature.  But I can imbue anyone with the ability to breathe water.  If a blessing from the Light would but imbue us to endure the extremes in the elements, we could cross to the ship and deal with the abominations ourselves.  After all, aren't we at all the least bit curious as to why they are on the ship and what they want?"_


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 16, 2007)

"Very well, Jaroth.  I'm not sure if 'curious' is the right word, but it is worthy to understand what sort of evil has been wrot.  I am prepared to board the vessel, though swimming there sounds grim."

"Vadric, I once knew a brother-priest of the Light who cast a spell that allowed our entire squad to walk accross a river.  Is such a 'water walk' spell within your capabilities?  Also, I have some small skill with spells of the Light.   I can protect two of our number from the elements, and one additional spell of a higher level that could be prepared to protect a third member of the boarding party.  Please assess your abilities and let me know what you require of me."

"Gentlemen, I am not a world traveler as some of you are, but I am familiar with the borderlands and we are well north of them.  This land around us is tundra and I suspect we are hundreds of miles north of our expected course.  We all know that supernatural events occured that night on the ship.  It remains for us to see how many other things this evil has done."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"My own observations agree with yours. We are far from where we should be. It is not clear if the Captain had taken us off course before the events of last night and that was his secret or if some supernatural event is to blame. I think we should make our way around to the other small parties and see if any are survivors that might know more."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2007)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> "Vadric, I once knew a brother-priest of the Light who cast a spell that allowed our entire squad to walk accross a river.  Is such a 'water walk' spell within your capabilities?  Also, I have some small skill with spells of the Light.   I can protect two of our number from the elements, and one additional spell of a higher level that could be prepared to protect a third member of the boarding party.  Please assess your abilities and let me know what you require of me."





Vadric nods at his companions. "Certainly such a blessing of the Light is well within my power to bestow upon our august company. However, since I've already prayed to the Light for my daily blessings, I would not be able to ask for that particular gift until dawn tomorrow." The warrior-priest removes one of his gauntlets to run a hand through his tangled chestnut locks. With a sigh, he continues. "Perhaps we should use this day, then, to explore our surroundings and prepare for the evil that we will face on the morrow."


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 16, 2007)

"I agree that the evils of the ship need to be dealt with. I'm just afraid they may not wait for us to be prepared before they come to trouble the survivors. If we are going to see what we can do here on land first, we should get someone we trust to maintain a watch on the ship to warn us if anything should happen in that quarter.

"I don't know anything of these northern lands, but I have traveled quite a lot. Even if the Captain was hiding a deceptive course, that would put us somewhere east or west of our intended destination. According to Anniston, we have overshot our intended destination by hundreds of miles. We were not at sea long enough to have traveled that far without causing some question of why we hadn't reached our destination, and no vessel I know of is fast enough to have traveled that distance in the time we were aboard. I believe the only way we could have ended up far north of where we were heading is through some supernatural agency during the storm.

"As for reaching the ship when we get to that point. I already have protection from the elements. It will be uncomfortable exploring in wet gear, but I will not take chill because of it."


----------



## Canaan (Apr 16, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"I believe the threat on the ship should be dealt with first.  A demon of the power I sensed can likely teleport at will.  If we are gone searching this area when a demon teleports, there will be no more survivors." 

"As for protection, the cloak of my Order protects me from extremes in temperature.  It should be sufficient to keep the chill out of my bones."

"Given that the demon can likely teleport at will, one has to consider its reason for staying on the ship.  I think it is looking for something.  And if it is looking for something, it cannot be a good thing if it finds the object of its search."_


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2007)

*J. Alexander, will you allow Vadric to drop a third level spell and pray for Water Walk? Just so we can expedite things.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 16, 2007)

*The Beach*

OCC: Given that i am gonna have a chance to be mean ...i will be nice and say Vadric can switch out....after all the fly's have to come into the web so to speak .......insert evil laughter.

While the party debates the sky remains overcast with a hint of cold rain to come. In the distance coming from the north/northeast and the east, two smoke plums can be seen against the sky.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 17, 2007)

Anniston moves away from the camp to pray and prepare himself for the battle.

[OOC: spells prepared (today only): Endure Elements, Prot. from Evil, Bull's Strength, he will change the appearance of his armor to "silvered steel with holy symbol etching"]

Anniston then returns to the group with grim determination and says, "Gentlemen, are we prepared?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Taking a moment to check is gear Bertrand nods. "Rendee, you're with me." To the rest of his men he says, "stay here and watch over the injured. If we haven't returned by this time tomorrow I suggest you try to make your way back to civilization and report the evil here."


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 17, 2007)

Finnian puts his instruments away and checks his gear.

"I'm ready to go whenever the rest of you are."


----------



## Canaan (Apr 17, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth casts water breathing on himself and his companions.  He casts greater mage armor and barkskin (extended) on himself, as well as see invisibility (extended).  He also casts protection from arrows (extended).  When we get closer to the ship, he will cast shield (extended)

"I am ready." Jaroth responds.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2007)

*The Beach*

While the party is preparing for the raid on the ship, the tempature noticeable drops and the scent of ice can be felt on the air by even the most unseasoned travler. Scouting their objective visually, the party notices small patches of ice forming around the ship's hull. On the air, comes the noise of animals in panic/fright and those among you familar with horses identify the cry as a horse or horses in distress.


----------



## Canaan (Apr 19, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"It seems they know we are coming."_

[ooc: Jaroth casts _protection from energy, cold_]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 20, 2007)

"Well, it isn't getting any warmer here on this beach.  Let's go!"

Anniston starts out over the water, stepping and leaping carefully over the waves as they wash into the shore.


----------



## Canaan (Apr 20, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth follows Anniston's lead.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 20, 2007)

*The Beach*

Annsiton and Jaroth step out into the ocean and begin walking to the rock bound ship. The waves are cold beneath their feet but do no harm to them.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand and Rendee pull warm cloaks and gloves from their gear and follow the others. "Damn, we could really use those horses. Let's hurry."


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 20, 2007)

Whistling jauntily, Finnian joins Anniston and Jaroth in the crossing to the ship.

"So what sort of beings do you think we'll find out here, Jaroth? Seems an aweful lot of work to bring this much cold to an entire area.
"You said you sensed two or three undead and something else far more sinister. Did your senses give you any more information to work with? Or do the conditions that are arising bring anything to mind?
"I will try to search my memory as well."

[sblock]Bardic Knowledge check to try to determine what sort of sinister planar creature would try to bring about this much cold in the area.
Check=20, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=989225[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 20, 2007)

*The Beach*

Joined now by Bertrand and Company and the merry bard, the company is about 1/4 the way to the ship when Finnian begins asking questions of Jaroth.

For Finnian
[sblock]searching his almost endless bit and pieces of knowledge, Finnian seems to rember a passage about certain very powerful demons from the 898 plane of the Abyss which create a vast area of cold around their person. He seems to think they are one of the more powerful demonic types being some 15 to 20 hit dice in power but more of a warrior type than a magic using varity. The image that comes to mind is a large 6 armed creature wish blakish blue skin and electric blue hair weilding 4 long swords and 2 large hammers.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Apr 20, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth tells Finnian everything he knows from his commune with nature spell.  Jaroth will use a knowledge, the planes check to determine if he knows anything about the creature.  

[ooc: I'm at work and don't have access to my character sheet to see what his total bonus is to the roll, so I'll rely on you to make the roll  ]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

Vadric follows along behind his companions, chanting the Mantra of St. Hieroneous. _Warsong_ hangs loosely in its scabbard, and Vadric mentally runs through his current spells and their potential uses in the coming struggle.

As he walks across the waves, the cleric begins casting his long-term protective magics, warding himself and his companions as best he can.


*Spells Prepared:
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Water Walk, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Death Ward, Divine Power + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Break Enchantment, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Banishment + Blade Barrier

Water walking has been marked as cast. Castin Magic Circle vrs Evil (110 minute duration), Magic Vestment (+2 to AC, 11 hour duration) and Freedom of Movement (110 minute duration).*


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 20, 2007)

*The Beach*

Assembled together once again the party reaches within 50 feet of the ship before they begin to encounter solid ice in small patches. The sounds from the horses can still be heard.

For Jaroth
[sblock]searching his memory of abyssal creatures...Jaroth comes up with a name of something that may be causing it. The ICEBlight is rumored to be one of the more powerful martial demons often used as personal guards for major demon princes. They create an aura of extreme cold around them but that is basically the limit of their magical ability. They are however exceedingly tough in cobat as they have six arms and can use them all at the same time. A few have been even known to be cabable of weilding wands in a few of their arms.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Apr 20, 2007)

*Jaroth*

In the middle of his explanation, Jaroth starts, _"ah! yes, of course.  It's an Ice Blight."_

_"But they are generally used as personal bodyguards to powerful Demon Princes--"_

Jaroth stops in his tracks.

_"Vadric, do you have the miracle of True Sight?"_ He asks Vadric.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

Vadric nods at Jaroth's words. "I do possess the skill to channel the power of the Light in such a way, but such a blessing does not last for long. What is it that you suspect?"


----------



## Canaan (Apr 20, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"It seems more than coincidental that the Ice Blight arrived after the storm that was part of a summoning of a being of deific power.  I suspect that the summoning was successful and the Ice Blight is the personal attendant of the subject of the summoning.  But my meditation did not reveal its presence.  That suggests to me that (a) the being is able to mask its presence--an act that would require tremendous sorcerous skill, or (b) it is not present in the surrounding 10 miles.  If it is not present and we attack the Ice Blight, might not the Ice Blight so inform its master?"  _ Jaroth pauses.

_"I fear there is much more going on here than what is on the surface."_  Jaroth points to the ice beneath them.

_"If we go blindly in and the being is present, it would be like bringing a dagger to a wand fight."_  Jaroth concludes.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

"Ah, but you can't very well wield a wand if someone sticks a dagger through your hand, can you?" asks Vadric, a hint of a smile upon his face. "My dagger will be sharp, indeed." After a brief pause, though, the knights nods. "You are correct in your assumptions, though. We should be certain of what lies ahead. Let us gain the deck, and then I will pray for the blessing of _True Sight_.


*Where is the sound of horses coming from? Inside the ship?*


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 20, 2007)

*The Beach*

The party arrives within 20 feet or so of the ship and hears the death shrik of a horse from within the ship proper.


----------



## Canaan (Apr 21, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth casts Shield.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 21, 2007)

Anniston continues to approach the ship resolutely.  He is looking for ways to enter the ship.  Are there opennings in the hull large enough to crawl through?  or is it possible to climb onto the deck?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Somewhat stoic in the face of this challenge, Bertrand examines the ship for the best way in or onto the ship.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 21, 2007)

*The Ship*

Scouting the ship, the party see's no noticeable hole or breechs in the hull. The ship is firmly lodged in a V of rocks with her bow some 15 feet past them rising some 20 feet into the air.
The stern is just about 15 feet above the water line angling upward in a steep slope to the bow. The rocks upon which the ship is stranded form a slight staircase that would allow the party to scale onto the upper bow with a little effort and a few guide ropes.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand immediately pulls out some rope and climbing gear. "I'll see if I can blaze a trail for us. Please cover me."  

OOC: Climb Check (1d20+10=27)


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 21, 2007)

Finnian looks the approach over while listening to any sounds he can discern coming form the ship.

"If someone has some rope, I can climb up and secure it to help us reach the deck."

[sblock]Listen check = 13, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=991699

Does the climb appear to be beyond Finnian's general ability? Would he believe he would have trouble if he just 'Took 10' to give him an 18 Climb check?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 25, 2007)

*The Beach*

As Finnian makes his comment, Bertrand pulls out rope and climbing gear. With a deft throw, Bertrand is abel to secure the rope to a rock above and then moves to secure it to one below. Within a few mnutes, Bertrand has one rope rail established. Using the rope rail, Bertrand quickly scambers to the deck of the ship.


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 25, 2007)

Finnian watches Bertrand as he secures the rope and climbs to the deck then scrambles up to the deck himself. Once on deck, he looks around for any of the inhabitants possibly watching through the hatches while waiting for the rest of the party.

[sblock]Take 10 on climb using rope to help. Climb check 18.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Apr 25, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth climbs up.  "I'll need a little help here."

[ooc: Jaroth takes 10 on the climb check.  That gives him a 10, I think.]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2007)

Slinging his shield onto his back, Vadric grabs the rope and climbs after his companions.



*Take 10, +2 str, -5 ACP for a result of 7. Should be enough with the rope.*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 26, 2007)

Anniston climbs the rope, bringing up the rear.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Assuming there is no immediate threat on deck. Motioning Rendee over Bertrand offers down, "Glad to be of assistance Jaroth. Put the rope around your posterior, tie it off and we'll haul you up."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2007)

*The Ship*

Securing the deck the party hears sounds from the hold but the deck itself is desetred. Trying to hide various grins and smirks, the party assists Jaroth in ascending to the deck. Once fully assembled the party after a brief look see determins that they have four access point to the lower decks, the quarterdeck passage, two cargo pors on the main deck and the bow staircase.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand will try to assertain which route will take them most quickly to the hold where the horses are. He suggests that route to the others.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Apr 28, 2007)

Anniston is fine with the quickest route, providing that it does not involve crawling through a cargo port.  "How about these stairs right here?"

Anniston arms himself with his shield and cudgel and prepares to lead the party below as soon as they are ready.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 1, 2007)

*The Ship*

The quickest route to the horses as Bertrand advocates is thur one of the stairwells lining one of the deck cargo ports. The staircases in the bow and stern lead to hallways and the cabin areas so the party would have to work it's way deck by deck to the cargo holds.

With a muted clank, Anniston movest his cudgel and shield in postion and appears to be ready to take either route.


----------



## Dracomeander (May 1, 2007)

Finnian moves over to the nearest cargo port. He tries to see down into the ship as he opens the port preparing to enter.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 1, 2007)

*The Ship*

Opening the cargo port Finnian and Company are greeted with a hideious odor of rotten flesh and decaying bodies.


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 2, 2007)

Anniston wrinkles his nose in disgust at the smell, "Let's go" he growls, before taking the lead down the stairs.  He pauses in the dim light to allow his eyes to adjust to the gloom before descending further.


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Moving swiftly and calling light from his weapon, Bertand advances into the depts while Rendee follows near the rear. Wrinkling his nose at the smell, Bertand says, "We fared better than some it would seem."


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2007)

Vadric sends the silent command to _Warsong_, and the blade flares with silvery-gold flames. The foul smell doesn't seem to bother the knight too badly...he has obviously smelled worse on the battlefield. "Make ready, my friends. The Light shall guide us, and evil shall flee as the darkness before the dawn."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 3, 2007)

*The Ship*

With bravery forefront in their bearing the party descends into the cargo hold by taking the staricase widing around it's peremiter. As they pass the first deck the party is reminded that looking into the darkness of the stairwell is like looking into a deep pit of the abyss. The smell of blood and the paniced wickering of horses can be heard coming from perhaps two decks below.  As they pass the first landing, the deck is quiet and no passangers or crew can be seeneither dead or alive. Also the air is taking on a noticeable chill.


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Let us press forward."


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2007)

Vadric nods, boldly ready to meet the evil threat below.


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 5, 2007)

Not seeing anything on the first deck, Anniston leads the party down the stairs, deeper into the ship.


----------



## Canaan (May 5, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: I'm on vacation out of town and checking emails infrequently.  Back on Wednesday.]

Jaroth follows the others, drawing his blade.


----------



## Dracomeander (May 6, 2007)

Finnian brings up the rear with his rapier drawn listening for anything.

[sblock]Listen check = 31, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1025112 [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 7, 2007)

*Indulgence for the DM*

Hey Guys,

I am going to pause the game until wednesday night/thursday morning in order to have everyone with access to their computers etc....this is going to be the first major combat so i think it best if the party is at full strength etc ......thanks for your patience.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2007)

*So does that mean it is time to cast our short duration buffs? *


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2007)

*Hint for Players*

DM thoughts: Lets see the wee beastie has six arms thus six attacks...he is bewteen 15 and 20 hit dice and considered to be a martial demon...based on that information discovered by players i would say it is indeed time to cast all your wee magics


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2007)

*I was kinda hoping for a comment from Anniston such as "The evil is close by now" so that my spellcasting wouldn't seem meta-gamey.*


----------



## Canaan (May 9, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[OOC: I'm baaaaa-ack]

Jaroth has the following spells up (for reference):

water breathing (cast on everyone)
protection from energy (Cold)
Greater Mage Armor (extended)
Shield (extended)
Protection from Arrows 
See Invisibility

He now casts Greater Invisibility (extended) and Barkskin (extended)


_"This type of invisibility will not fade when you attack.  Does anyone else wish to be invisible?"_ He asks.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2007)

Vadric shakes his head to his invisible companion's question. "The Dark must behold the presence of the Light!"



*

Vadric will cast:

Death Ward, 11 minute duration
Bless, 11 minute duration (+1 to attack and saving throws vrs fear for all)

Vadric will also use divine metamagic (expending 5 turn undead uses) to cast extended Divine Power, 22 round duration.



Previously Cast
Water walking (110 minute duration)
Magic Circle vrs Evil (110 minute duration)
Magic Vestment (+2 to AC, 11 hour duration)
Freedom of Movement (110 minute duration).

Spells Prepared:
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Water Walk, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Death Ward, Divine Power + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Break Enchantment, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Banishment + Blade Barrier


*


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 10, 2007)

(OOC - oops, it seems I've missed my queue)

"The darkness comes!  We must prepare ourselves for a great battle."

Anniston casts Bull's Strength and Protection from Evil on himself.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Rendee calls to his friend, "Bertrand, a moment please." As the two men come together Rendee takes out a small pouch. He places a piece of granite on each of of Bertrand's shoulders. After incanting, Rendee sprinkles a little powder that sparkles in the light of Bertrand's flail. After another short spell that almost sounds like a prayer for Bertrand, Rendee takes a bolt from his quiver and incants briefly over it causing light to shine forth and then loads it into his crossbow. He grasps his friend's shoulder and Bertrand returns the gesture. Bertrand turns his attention back to the others while Rendee casts another spell upon himself. "Are we ready?" He looks at the others for a moment assessing them as he stands with glowing axe and flail in hand. "We have not really gone into battle before, but I am at my best with the aid of another to flank with. Rendee can lend some support from a distance with crossbow and the magic of his ancestors."

OOC: [sblock]Stone skin and resistence on Bertrand. Light on a crossbow bolt and Mage Armor on Rendee. Rendee will also cast stone skin upon himself if there is time.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (May 10, 2007)

Finnian watches the others make their preparations for battle humming quietly to himself. 

"Bertrand, beyond the inspiration of my music, about all I will be able to do - if this truly is an Iceblight - is join in to provide you your flanking opportunities. A demon of that magnitude is beyond my physical ability to damage unless my Wit here can find a extremely vulnerable spot. 

"I do have a spell that could work, but the prospect of that is not something I wish to think about just now. Suffice it to say that if my spell contributes to damaging the demon, I will be in severe need of medical attention. But tumbling around and providing others the opportunity to attack from the flanks is something I am quite capable of even while singing.

"Any requests for the musical accompaniment for our upcoming battle?"


----------



## Canaan (May 11, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"With the training of my Order, I can be quite formiddable against the darkness and other enemies of the Light.  Their protections will have no effect against my *Druidic Fire*.  But if any of you are in the cone-like burst when I unleash it, you will be effected as well.  Other than that, I fear I will not be able to harm the Iceblight as my force missiles will not likely get through its resistance."_ Jaroth regards his companions thoughtfully.

Jaroth then casts _ebon eyes_ (darkvision) and he is now constantly using his _sense magic_ ability.


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2007)

Vadric flexes a fist within a mailed gauntlet. "We all have ways of dealing with the Darkness. But we should be wary, in case it listens in on our words."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 11, 2007)

*The Iceblight*

A laughing DM has the following to say "Here we go gentlemen"

Having made their preparations the party descends into the depths of the hold proper. With and inspired thought, the pary deduces that the center of the cold is coming from the forward hold where they encountered the darkness before. As the descend the air becomes frigid and the party's ears and lips begin to tingle as the cold hits. Arriving at last in the hold they see a dark figure standing in the center of a mass of blood nibbling on what appears to be a horses leg. The being at first appearance seems some 12 feet tall with six arms. Holding in each had either a long sword or great hammer plus the hind quarter of a horse.

In a raspsy voice it announces to the pary "Welcoming lightlings, I was told to expect some amusement..I promise to make this a paninful as possible"

Who wants to approach first


----------



## Canaan (May 11, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth approaches within 40 ft. (no closer), and says _"Back to the Abyss with you, abomination!"_  Splaying his fingers out in a fan in front of him, green fire sprouts from his fingertips.  The Druidic Fire of his Order.  

[ooc: No spell resistance.  Fire damage.  Reflex Save DC [check Jaroth's character sheet in rogues gallery -- I can't find it] for half damage.  Damage 4d6 + Jaroth's Wisdom Mod.

Jaroth's AC is 10 + Dex (check his character sheet) + 6 Armor (Greater Mage Armor) + 4 Shield (Shield Spell) + 4 Natural Armor (Barkskin) + 50% miss chance (Greater Invisibility)]


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2007)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Not to be difficult, but could you describe the size, shape and contents of the hold to us? 


Bertrand, glowing weapons held before him, will enter the hold. He twists the head of the flail and a few drops of holy water fall upon the floor. "The light take you! When you've felt the true pain of heart and soul nothing done to the mortal flesh is of consequence any more. You're time on this plane is short, enjoy it if you can." 

Rendee will try to find a place of cover from which to fire his crossbow. Assuming can get there this round he lets fly the glowing bolt upon which he cast light.


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2007)

Vadric strides boldly forward with his companions, a look of hatred and disgust upon his face as he looks upon the foul demon. "There is no place within the sunlit world for one of your kind, fiend. By the Light, we shall drive you back to the blackest pits of the Abyss!" With those words spoken, the knight grasps his sacred symbol of Hieroneous and begins to chant a powerful prayer of dismissal!


*
Cast banishment: Affects up to 22 HD, Wil Save vrs DC21, or DC23 if you rule that Vadric's holy symbol is hated/feared by the demon.


Buffed stats to go here soon! 
*


----------



## Dracomeander (May 11, 2007)

Finnian steps lightly behind the others whistling a bright cheery tune as they approach the hold. With the demon's pronouncement, Finnian finishes with a trill as he gives voice to his inspirations.

"Yea, though I walk through shadowed vale, yet will I fear no ill.
"For Thou art with me, and Thy rod and staff me comfort still."

[sblock]Inspire Courage Morale bonuses: +1 to attack and damage & +1 to Will saves vs fear.

AC 18 +3 dodge bonus for fighting defensively with tumble (AC 21) [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 12, 2007)

*The Iceblight*

Tactical
The party enters from the middle cargo hold into the center of a 30 foot wide hold that runs about 45 feet to the bow bulkhead. The beast is perhaps 40 feet away from your entry point into the hold. The ceiling is about 15 feet high.

As Vadric and Bertrand boldly close with the Iceblight, Jaroth steps to the side of the stairwell and raises his hand. As Jaroth's right hand reaches the level of his shoulder dark blue fire ignites around his outstretched fingers and race towards the demon. The flames strike the demon in his chest and apparently are effective (Jarothe needs to roll damage). Vadric meanwhile boldy holding forth his holy symbol. At his approach the demon appears to become somewhat disoriented and begins to slighty fade from the party's view but stablizes with a great effort. (Party has a free action this round and initative for the next round due to the demon's disorientation) Bertrand approaches with the intent on engaing the demon in melee but his is 40 foot away and must cross the distance before bringing his weapons to bare.  Finnian simply steps to the side of the passage way and begins to sing and tumble clost to Bertrand and Vadric as they approach the demon head on. Finnian's song however brings great comfort to the party.


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 13, 2007)

Anniston sees an openning in the demons defenses, levels his shield, and charges the beast with his cudgel held high.  "In the name of Saint Cuthburt, I smite thee!"

OOC: Anniston spends a turn undead attempt as a swift action to call upon St. Cuthbert to bless his cudgel.  He also uses one of his smite attempts.

combat vs the demon (init) (1d20+1=13) 
combat vs the demon (to hit) (1d20+24=39) [+11BAB, +6STR, +2 Charge, +1 Inspire Courage, +1 Bless, +3 Smite]
combat vs the demon (damage) (1d8+18=24) [1d8 +6STR, +1 Inspire Courage, +11 smite, Blessed Weapon = Enchanted and Good for purposes of damage resistance]


----------



## Canaan (May 13, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Damage Result = 14.  Reflex Save DC 23 for half damage.  Lame Roll.]


----------



## Dracomeander (May 14, 2007)

Finnian starts moving around the demon using his skill at tumbling while weaving a spell into his song of inspiration.

[sblock] Automatic success to tumble through threatened areas and to cast defensively.
Casting the spell Wounding Whispers. Does 1d6+8 damage to anything that strikes Finnian provided caster check beats SR.
Caster level check = 19, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1043325 [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand uses the time to size up his opponent and move to the right of the Demon, some five feet away. Rendee moves about 15' into the room and takes up a sheltered spot from which to loose a the cold iron bolt (1d20+8=22) glowing with a light spell. With hardly a glance to see the results of his shot, Rendee begins to reload the heavy crossbow with a practiced hand. 

OOC: [sblock]I don't expect the light to do more than illuminate the target for the rest of us. If the 22 hits the bolt does magic and cold iron bolt (1d10+2=10)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2007)

Although Vadric had hoped that his prayer of banishment would have forced the foul demon from this plane, deep down inside he had had the feeling that it might not be strong enough to work against such a powerful servant of the Dark. Pushing away his doubts, the Knight of the Light begins yet another prayer designed to injure a foe such as this. Perhaps if the demon could be weakened, he and his companions would be able to overcome the dread creature in melee combat.

*Cast Holy Smite for 27 damage, and possibly causing it to become blind for 1 round. Wil Save DC19. 

Vadric's bless gives everyone a +1 attack bonus, and +1 bonus to saves vrs. fear.*


[sblock=Vadric Elareon, buffed stats]

AC 27, HP 98, STR 20 (+5)
Fort +8, Ref +4, Wil +12 (+13 vrs fear)
Warsong +20/+15/+10 (1d8+7+1d6 fire/17-20)


Immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.

Spells in effect:
Death Ward, 11 minute duration
Bless, 11 minute duration (+1 to attack and saving throws vrs fear for all)
Extended Divine Power, 22 round duration.
Water walking (110 minute duration)
Magic Circle vrs Evil (110 minute duration)
Magic Vestment (+2 to AC, 11 hour duration)
Freedom of Movement (110 minute duration).

Spells Prepared:
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Water Walk, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Death Ward, Divine Power + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Break Enchantment, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Banishment + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (May 14, 2007)

*Jaroth*

After calling up the power of his Order, Jaroth lets the others pass by him to confront the demon, holding in reserve his last use of Druidic Fire.  He will try to find cover, and failing that, will draw his scimitar and go total defensive.

[ooc: AC: 29]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 14, 2007)

*The IceBlight*

Reacting to the success of both Jaroth and Vadric, Anniston boldy charges forward and delivers a stinging blow to the demon leaving a deep impression in the demons right chest. Dark Black Blood begins to ooze from the would inflicted by the priest. Finnain tumbles past the party and arrives to the deomns left while Bertrand  closes on the right of the demon and readies his weapons to attack. Vadric steps bewteen the two to face the foul minion head to head. As the party manuvers into their postions a crossbow bolt comes whizzing past them to stike the demon squarly in one of his shoulders. Jaroth meanwhile sidesteps after causing the demon to wince in pain. Despite the damage and injury done, the demon roars out his defiance and readies his weapons to attck. Rasing his arms so that both longsword and great hammer are paired, the party quicly senses that the three of them standing in the front are about to be attacked in pairs. "Die lightlings, I shall enjoy it deeply sucking the marrow from your bones"

Actions and attack rolls


----------



## Dracomeander (May 14, 2007)

Finnian takes a further step toward flanking the creature as he fights defensively. His song changes to a hymn of praise toward the glory of the light as he spots what he thinks could be opening for his attack.

[sblock]Forgot Initiative earlier.
Initiative = 22
Fighting Defensively AC 21, Wounding Whispers still active

First Attack = 25 if hits is a threat (Confirmation check = 14 - probably fails)
Second Attack = 9 (miss)
Damage = 10
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1043973
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1043993
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1043998

Forgot my own insipration. Made corrections directly in post.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Stepping boldly forward, Bertrand attacks with Black Scourge (1d20+15=16, 1d20+10=30) (Crit Check (1d20+10=28)) and Axe (1d20+16=22, 1d20+11=19). Rendee lets fly another cold iron Crossbow bolt (1d20+9=28) and scores another successful if marginally effective shot (1d10+2=3).

OOC: [sblock=For the DM]I forgot the +2 for flanking on the flail, but included it for the axe. I presume the 32/30 is a successful crit. Hope that makes up for the natual one on the first blow. I'm guesing the axe blow of a 22 is also a hit since the crossbow hit with that. Damage for the two blows is: 

Flail Crit with sneak attack for flanking (2d8+12+2d6=30) 

Hand Axe (2d6+10=17) + sneak attack with the axe (2d6=3) 

Bertrand is currently AC22 with damage reduction of 1/- and 10/adamantine for the stone skin spell (until it has soaked up 90 points of damage) [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2007)

*J. Alexander, did my holy smite affect the demon at all?*


"Feel the power of the Light, demon!" growls Vadric, stepping forward slashing at the foul beast with _Warsong_ flaring brilliantly.


*
Attack rolls: 22, 28, 20
(not sure if any of those are hits or not)
Damage 1d8+7+1d6 fire (or maybe 2d6 fire against cold-using critters?)

*


----------



## Canaan (May 15, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth is full defensive and behind cover, if possible.  Readying to grab and drag an injured mate out of harm's way.


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 16, 2007)

Anniston continues in all-out fury, his attacks rain down upon the demon and it seems to those present that a nimbus of light surrounds him.

[sblock=OOC Details]round 2, attack 1 [+11BAB, +6STR, +2Flank, +1Inspire, +1Bless, +3Smite] (1d20+24=44)
(Critical automatically confirmed due to Bless Weapon effect)
round 2, damage 1 [+12STR, +11Smite] (2d8+23=34)
(The Blessed Weapon is considered enchanted and good for purposes of damage resistance)

round 2, attack 2 [+6BAB, +6STR, +2Flank, +1Inspire, +1Bless] (1d20+16=28) 
round 2, damage 2 [+6STR] (1d8+6=7) 

round 2, attack 3 [+1BAB, +6STR, +2Flank, +1Inspire, +1Bless] (1d20+11=26) 
round 2, damage 3 [+6STR] (1d8+6=9) 

Current Armor Class: 29  [+11 Armor, +4 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil][/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 16, 2007)

*The Beastine*

OCC: Vadric needs to roll his holy smite


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: Vadric needs to roll his holy smite




*27 points, noted above (Invisible Castle hates me again).*


----------



## J. Alexander (May 16, 2007)

*The IceBlight*

As Bertrand, Vadric and Anniston stand toe to toe with the foul creature, Finnian nimbly moves and and delivers a good hit on his right lower leg. In the fore Vadric reaches out with his blade and soundly delivers a hit. With the contact of sword on skin, a bright light bursts forth causing the demon to howl in pain. Sensing an opportuinty, Bertrand moves in and delivers two blows, one with flail and axe which appears to affect the demon. Anniston, in conjuction with Bertrand's blows delivers his own flurry of blows striking the demon three times in rapid sucession.

Alas the combined efforts of the group are not sufficent to bring the demon down. With a mighty snarl he he lashes out as the three before him moving from Bertrand to Vadric to Anniston with a swing of his sword and greathammer.
1d20+20-> [9,20] = (29)
1d20+20-> [16,20] = (36)
1d20+20-> [17,20] = (37)
1d20+20-> [9,20] = (29)
1d20+20-> [13,20] = (33)
1d20+20-> [14,20] = (34)

The flurry of blows scores on each of his opponets. Bertrand his brutally savaged with a backhand swing of the longsword and then rapped soundly with the great hammer for 24 and 17 points of damage. Swinging at Vadric the demon delivers a sound one/two causing the priest to suffer 19 points and 24 points of damge in return. Turning his attention to Annsiston the creature lashes out connecting for 26 and 19 points of damage.

2d8+15, 1d10+15-> ([8, 1, 15], [2, 15])
2d8+15, 1d10+15-> ([2, 2, 15], [9, 15])
2d8+15, 1d10+15-> ([5, 6, 15], [4, 15])


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2007)

*Hey J. Alexander, any chance we can get a quick, rough tactical map. Even something super simple like:

XXXXXXXX
XXXDDXXX
XXXDDXXX
XXAVBXXX
XXXXXXXX

Where D is the space the Iceblight takes up, A is Anniston, Xs are just empty 5' squares.

It would make determining things like what spells Vadric casts and who he heals and what not.*


----------



## J. Alexander (May 16, 2007)

xDoorx
                                                 xxxxxxxx
                                                 xxxxxxxx
                                                 xxBadxxx
                                                 xxxxxxxxx
                                                 Fxbvaxxx
                                                 xxxxxxxx
                                                 xxxxxxxx
                                                 xxxxxxxx
                                                 xxJxxxxx
                                                 xStairxx

The x's should line up to be 40 feet across.....F = Finnian is against the far left wall dodging in and out of combat. b=bertrand, v=vadric, a=anniston are all in the 15 foot area directly in front of the bad guy. J=Jaroth is just to the left of the stairwell.

As Rhun suggested each = eguals 5 feet. hope this helps.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2007)

Nearly stunned by the simple brute power of the wounds dealt by the deadly Iceblight, Vadric steps back away from the demon. He again summons the power of the light, healing his companions as best he can under these dangerous circumstances.



*5' step back, drop True Seeing to cast Mass Cure Light Wounds, healing everyone (except the demon) 15 points.*


[sblock=Stats & Spells]
AC 27, HP 70/98, STR 20 (+5)
Fort +8, Ref +4, Wil +12 (+13 vrs fear)
Warsong +20/+15/+10 (1d8+7+1d6 fire/17-20)


Immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.

Spells in effect:
Death Ward, 11 minute duration
Bless, 11 minute duration (+1 to attack and saving throws vrs fear for all)
Extended Divine Power, 22 round duration.
Water walking (110 minute duration)
Magic Circle vrs Evil (110 minute duration)
Magic Vestment (+2 to AC, 11 hour duration)
Freedom of Movement (110 minute duration).

Spells Prepared:
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Water Walk, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Death Ward, Divine Power + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Break Enchantment, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Banishment + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 17, 2007)

Anniston absorbs the two massive blows, expertly deflecting most of the crushing damage but still staggering under the power of the attack.  Somehow he keeps his feet and seemingly undaunted, he side-steps around the beast to the right (5' step) to maintain the advantage of the flank.

"Champions of the Light be not afraid.  We will not yield to the dark!" Anniston's cudgel continues to beat down upon the beast with terrible effect, no doubt driven by divine power.

[sblock=OOC Details]round 3, attack 1 [+11BAB, +6STR, +2Flank, +1Inspire, +1Bless, +3Smite] (1d20+24=33)
round 3, damage 1 [+6STR, +11Smite] (1d8+17=21) 

round 3, attack 2 [+6BAB, +6STR, +2Flank, +1Inspire, +1Bless] (1d20+16=28) 
round 3, damage 2 [+6STR] (1d8+6=12) 

round 3, attack 3 [+1BAB, +6STR, +2Flank, +1Inspire, +1Bless] (1d20+11=28) 
round 3, damage 3 [+6STR] (1d8+6=9)

Current Armor Class: 29  [+11 Armor, +4 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil]
Current Hit points: 74 [104 -26 -19 +15] (the 15 points of healing from Vadric is assumed)[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (May 17, 2007)

Finnian takes a small step to make the most adavantage of flanking. Seeing the demon concentrating on the others, Finnian continues his song as he focuses on trying to land a telling blow. 

[sblock] Attacking Iceblight 
Attack 1 = 17 + 2 (flank) + 1 (inspire) = 20    Damage = 9
Attack 2 = 21 + 2 (flank) + 1 (inspire) = 23    Damage = 10
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1051303
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1051313

Current AC 18; Current Hit Points 80 / 80
Wounding Whispers still active (Caster level check 19, Damage 1d6+8 per time struck)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Despite the wounds he received Bertrand solders on with Flail (1d20+17=18, 1d20+12=32) and Axe (1d20+16=29, 1d20+11=23) after a quick step to the flank. The Flail hits soundly and douses the demon with holy water as it strikes. Axe blows follow, but to less effect. Rendee continues to fire his heavy crossbow (1d20+9=22) rapidly. 

OOC: [sblock]Was the damage listed before or after damage reduction? If before were the weapons used adamantine? 

Flail damage including 2d4 holy water (2d8+2d4+12=26) 

Axe damage assuming a 29 and a 23 are both hits (1d6+5=9, 1d6+5=8)

Damn! Forgot sneak attack damage for all three blows. (2d6=2, 2d6=4, 2d6=4) 

Crossbow damage if a 22 hits (1d10+2=4) [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 19, 2007)

*The IceBlight*

The party manages to successfully attack and are sure they inflicted great pain and damge upon the creature before them. Finnian lithly dodges in and out of the combat while Vadric, Anniston and Bertrand stand their ground confident in their abilities and the protection of the light. Perhaps this confidence moves them in a little to close to the beast, as he savagley lashes out in attack.

 Jaroth is stunned with the fury with which the creature returns the blows to the three individuals fighting bravely. Swinging again in his pattern of attacks the creature lands blows on all three of his foes. Stunned somewhat, Bertrand receives two massive blows for 23 and 20 points plus a searing pain causing an additional 15 points of damage.(fort save for 1/2 DC 22) Vadric meanwhile standing directly in front of the beast is also hit twice for a 25 and 21 points of damage. In addition, Vadric lets out a short scream as unholy pain racks his body for an additionaly 15 points of damage (fort save for 1/2 DC 22). Perhaps due to the multiple foes and their success, the demon only manages to land one blow on Annistion for 27 points of damage. Like Vadric, Annistion screams in pain as the beast's aura flares delivering an additional 16 points of damage. (fort save for 1/2 DC 22)





1d20+20-> [3,20] = (23)hit
1d20+20-> [17,20] = (37)hit
1d20+20-> [12,20] = (32) hit
1d20+20-> [13,20] = (33)hit
1d20+20-> [8,20] = (28)hit
1d20+20-> [4,20] = (24)miss

2d8+15,1d10+15, 1d20-> ([5, 3, 15], [5, 15], [15])
2d8+15,1d10+15, 1d20-> ([7, 3, 15], [6, 15], [15])
2d8+15,1d10+15, 1d20-> ([4, 8, 15], [3, 15], [16])


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2007)

Bertrand goans in agony taking the full force the creatures unholy power. 

OOC: Fort save (1d20+7=11) 
[sblock=For the DM]Still need to know if the demon's weapons are adamantine and if you've already taken damage reduction into account. If Bertrand's stone skin and armor didn't soak up any of the damage he's going down.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2007)

*Vadric Elareon, HP 9 of 98*

Wracked by unholy agony, his body savaged by severe wounds, and unused to being on the defensive, Vadric stumbles back away from the Iceblight, out of the range of its weapons. Unsure of what other tactic to use against such a creature, the warrior-priest summons a curtain of whirling blades and shrapnel around the demon, pinning it in its place and giving he and his companions a chance for a brief respite.

*5' step away from the demon (this should put him 15' away and out of range based on the previous two rounds) and cast Blade Barrier in a tight ring around the Iceblight. Damage 11d6 (Reflex DC21 for 1/2) if it tries to move through the barrier.

Also, don't know what kind of additional damage the demon is causing, but if it is negative energy, Vadric's death ward spell protects him from that.*


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 19, 2007)

Anniston grunts in pain and shock as he takes more damage, visibly showing the results of standing toe to toe with the beast.  Drawing on reserves of strength he manages to deflect much of the damage.  "In the name of the Light, one last push!  I think we almost have it!"  He pulls his shield up and begins to settle into the melee more defensively.  In spite of his defensive stance he finds an openning and gets in one solid hit.

[sblock=OOC Details]FORT save, DC22 (1d20+12=31) 

Add 5 to AC for Combat Expertise, the to-hit rolls are adjusted below.

round 4, attack 1 [+11BAB, +6STR, +2Flank, +1Inspire, +1Bless, -5CombatExpertise] (1d20+16=30) 
round 4, damage 1 [+6STR] (1d8+6=11) 

round 4, attack 2 [+6BAB, +6STR, +2Flank, +1Inspire, +1Bless, -5CombatExpertise] (1d20+11=14) 
round 4, damage 2 [+6STR] (1d8+6=8) 

round 4, attack 3 [+1BAB, +6STR, +2Flank, +1Inspire, +1Bless, -5CombatExpertise] (1d20+6=11) 
round 4, damage 3 [+6STR] (1d8+6=7) 

Current Armor Class: 34  [+11 Armor, +4 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil, +5 CombatExpertise]
Current Hit points: 39 [104 -26 -19 +15 -27 -8][/sblock][sblock=DM question]I notice that the last two attacks against Anniston did not meet his AC, but one was marked as a hit.  You may be adjusting for factors unknown to me, so I'm not complaining, just observing...[/sblock]

(OOC - I submitted my action before I saw what Vadric's action would be.  I'm not sure how Anniston's actions would be affected by the appearance of the blade barrier.  I'll let the DM decide if I can get off any attacks before the blades appear.  With the appearance of the blade barrier, Anniston would back away from the beast to avoid further attacks and to avoid the whirling blades.)


----------



## Dracomeander (May 19, 2007)

Finnian notes the pounding the others are taking and tumbles over behind Vadric to try to assist the priest in keeping the party hale and healthy. Still singing to keep up the inspiration, Finnian weaves what small bit of healing he knows into his song. When the spell is completed, Finnian touches Vadric to give him a boost.

[sblock]
Don't know if Finnian would be caught by the Iceblight's Aura. He does not have Spring Attack, so the only bouncing in combat he gets is from fighting defensively with tumble.

Fort Save if needed for the Aura = 11 fail
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1055899

Tumble check and Perform (singing) {concentration} skills are good enough to succeed taking 1.

Casting Defensively Cure Serious Wounds on Vadric for 19 points of healing. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1055909

Current AC 21 (18 + 3 fighting defensively)
Current HP 80 / 80 (- any for the Iceblight's Aura)
Wounding Whispers still active (CL check 19, Damage 1d6+8 per time struck)
[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (May 20, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth looks on in stunned silence at the battle being waged before him.  He considers reaching out to recover Vadric but Finnian arrived to heal the wounded warrior-priest.  Jaroth sighs with relief.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 20, 2007)

*The Ice Blight*

For Bertrand
[sblock]Make the adjustment for adamtine..sorry i meant to tell you last round.[/sblock]

For Anniston
[sblock]Nope just an ability, to bad i can only use it once  [/sblock] 

For Vadric
[sblock]Think of it being very simialar to an unholy smite, no negative energy is envoled more of an evil alinged arcane blow...but i will give the benefit of the doubt, how about taking 1/2 damage[/sblock]


As Anniston once more attacks the demon, he is successful and visible see's the demon weaking and beginning to fade. Before he can follow up a whirling barrier of blades surronds the beast and preventing his pshing of the assault. Backing up from the rotating blades, Vadric is somewhat startled to feel a hand upon his shoulder but the warmth of healing magic brings comfort as Finnian raises his voice in song. (Vadric is cured 19 points)

The blades prevent the beast from penetrating and getting at the party giving them an respite, however, from behing the barrier comes the sound of unholy prayers.

Actions?


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 20, 2007)

Anniston howls in frustration as he is separated from the demon.

"We had almost killed it!  Spellcasters, you must hit it now with everything you've got left.  We can't give it time to complete its unholy magic!"

Anniston takes several steps back to give the spellcasters room and heals himself (laying on hands, 30 points).


----------



## Canaan (May 21, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth steps forward and calls upon his Druidic Fire, dousing the Demon with arcane fire.

[ooc: Damage Result = 20 .  Save DC 23 (reflex).  No SR.]


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2007)

*Vadric Elareon, HP 35 of 98*

Vadric breathes a bit easier as Finnian's magic flows into his body, reducing the severity of his wounds some. This demon would spell the end of them all if they couldn't bring it down quickly. "Finnian, aid our companions as best you can. I have one last offensive spell to try!" The cleric of the Light begins yet another prayer, all the while keeping an ear open to the unholy words the Iceblight is speaking beyond the barrier of blades.

As Vadric completes his spell, a burning pillar of cleansing fire burns down into the ring of blades restraining the demon, silvery-white flames shining brightly in the dim light of the hold. 

*
Cast Flame Strike, Reflex DC20 for 1/2 damage. Damage 28 (14 divine/14 fire - again, I voice my opinion that invisible castle hates me).
*



[sblock=Stats & Spells]
AC 27, HP 35/98, STR 20 (+5)
Fort +8, Ref +4, Wil +12 (+13 vrs fear)
Warsong +20/+15/+10 (1d8+7+1d6 fire/17-20)


Immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.

Spells in effect:
Death Ward, 11 minute duration
Bless, 11 minute duration (+1 to attack and saving throws vrs fear for all)
Extended Divine Power, 22 round duration.
Water walking (110 minute duration)
Magic Circle vrs Evil (110 minute duration)
Magic Vestment (+2 to AC, 11 hour duration)
Freedom of Movement (110 minute duration).

Spells Prepared:
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Water Walk, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Death Ward, Divine Power + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Break Enchantment, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Banishment + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (May 21, 2007)

Still singing, Finnian steps over to Bertrand and weaves a Cure Moderate Wounds into his song. He then touches Bertrand allowing the healing to flow into him.


[sblock]
Cure Moderate wounds = 17
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1059301

Current AC 18, Current HP 80 / 80
Inspiration still active.
Wounding Whispers still active.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand staggers back from the attacks and breaths a sigh of relief from the healing magic. "Thank you Finnian, with your help we might just survive this fight." He makes a quick adjustment to Black Scourge and then swings it in an arc tossing a stream (1d20+16=34)  of holy water (2d4+1=8) at the Demon. 
Meanwhile, Rendee gives a whistle and shouts an order in an ancient tongue of the north. A shadowy mountain lion manifests behind the demon and with a shrill cry pounces on the demon's back in a flurry of teeth (1d20+8=14) and claws (1d20+3=16, 1d20+8=9, 1d20+3=13, 1d20+8=21) (all these attacks should have been at +2 for the bless and bardsong, sorry). Rendee tosses off a quick spell as well and 5 bolts of magical force (1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=4) steak toward the demon. 

OOC: [sblock=For the DM]I figure best case with the touch attack Shadeswift got in damage from bite and two claws (1d6+2=3, 1d3+2=5, 1d3+2=5). Note that these are touch attack and so ignore armor and natural armor bonus, but only do non-leathal damage. Here's a little more info on the beasty as a refresher:  Improved Grab—hit with the bite and get free Rake
Incorporeal Traits—a spirit animal is harmed only by other incorporeal creatures, magic weapons, spells and spell-like abilities, and supernatural abilities. It has a 50% miss chance from Corporeal attacks except force or ghost touch attacks. Its attacks ignore natural armor, armor, and shields except deflection and force effects. An incorporeal creature moves silently cannot be heard with listen checks if it doesn’t want to be.
Manifestation: A spirit animal dwells on the Ethereal Plane. As an ethereal creature, it cannot affect or be affected by anything in the material world. When a spirit animal manifests it partly enters the Material Plane and becomes visible, but incorporeal on the Material. A manifest spirit animal can strike with its natural weapons, but these attacks deal only non-lethal damage. 
Rake--+8 melee (1d3+1 2 rear claws)
Pounce—If the spirit lion charges it can make a full attack including 2 rakes.

Rendee cast a magic missle obviously. Caster level check to overcome spell resistance (1d20+11=23) I'm assuming the demon has some spell resistance. If not just ignore this roll.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 23, 2007)

*The IceBlight*

Stepping back from the blades and yelling to the party members, Anniston begins to quietly heal himself. Acting upon the prompting of Annistion, Jaroth once more enters the fray and unleashes another devasting attack against the confied creature. Howls of pain and anguish erupt from behind the swirling barrier of blades as the blueish fire strikes. Then before anyone can react, Vadric calls forth the mite of his religion in a silent prayer and a colume of fire descends upon the creature. Unable to move or dodge effectily, the pillar of fire strikes it squarely. As the fire begins to dissapate, Redess lets losse with bolts of an arcan nature and the being fully absorbs their impact. Just as the party is becoming concerned that they will have to face the creature in combat once again, a shadowy cat like form attacks the demon. In a flurry of claws, teeth, sword and axe swings, violent combat can be partialy seen and surly heard as the cat like creature roars out it's defiance and the demon howls in pain. Behind the blades, the party see's the creature falls. Yet before they can rejoice in victory, they here a disturbance behind them.

For Jaroth
[sblock]Having unleased the mite of his order against the creature, Jaroth is more intuned with the otherworld. This allows him to sense several demonic creatures coming up behind the party for the stern end of the cargo hold.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (May 23, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth yells, "Behind us, more demons!"  He acts swiftly to imbue Bertrand with the ability to see invisibility.  (Just in case there is an invisible foe among us)


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 23, 2007)

Anniston says a quick prayer as he forms up in front of the party (facing the direction indicated by Jaroth).


----------



## Dracomeander (May 23, 2007)

Finnian tumbles between Jaroth and the entrance the demons are approaching. Taking a defensive posture as he waits for the others to prepare for the onslaught continuing to raise his voice in inspiration.

"Once more into the breech, friends.
"Let's drive this darkness back off of our world."

[sblock]Current AC 24 (18 + full defense 6); Current HP 80 / 80
Inpiration still active (+1 morale to attack & damage, +1 morale vs fear)
Wounding Whispers still active (CL check 19 vs SR, Damage 1d6+8 per attack that strikes Finnian) [/sblock]


ooc: Finnian appears to be untouched.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2007)

*Vadric Elareon, HP 35 of 98, AC 27*

*OOC: Can we get a quick status of how badly everyone is injured, so I know who to have Vadric treat? Or even an IC description of how badly injured, if you don't want us to know each others current HPs.*


----------



## J. Alexander (May 23, 2007)

*The IceBlight*

Okay guys, please post your current hit points an armour class


----------



## Canaan (May 23, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth appears unhurt. uh...actually...he doesn't appear, except to Bertrand 

[ooc: AC 25 (+6 for full defensive for a total of 31) and 50% miss chance for greater invisibility.  full hitpoints]


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 24, 2007)

*Anniston* AC: 29 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil) Hitpoints: 69/104 most recent dice rolls


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2007)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Bertrand is currently AC 22 with two weapon defense. He is now has 54 hit of 81 hit points. 

Bertrand takes a moment to douse the fallen Iceblight with 2 full vials of holy water before turning his attention to the new foes.


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2007)

Seeing that his companions are in better shape than he is himself, Vadric calls upon the power of the Light to heal some of the sever wounds dealt to him by the Iceblight.


*Drop neutralize poison for Cure Critical Wounds on self. 28 points healed 

If there is time before the demons arrive, Vadric will also cast Righteous Might.

(FWIW, that is the third below average roll in a row! LOL.)*



[sblock=Stats & Spells]
AC 27, HP 63/98, STR 20 (+5)
Fort +8, Ref +4, Wil +12 (+13 vrs fear)
Warsong +20/+15/+10 (1d8+7+1d6 fire/17-20)


Immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.

Spells in effect:
Death Ward, 11 minute duration
Bless, 11 minute duration (+1 to attack and saving throws vrs fear for all)
Extended Divine Power, 22 round duration.
Water walking (110 minute duration)
Magic Circle vrs Evil (110 minute duration)
Magic Vestment (+2 to AC, 11 hour duration)
Freedom of Movement (110 minute duration).

Spells Prepared:
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Water Walk, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Death Ward, Divine Power + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Break Enchantment, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Banishment + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 28, 2007)

*The Ice Blight*

The party takes a few moments to regather and prepare for the shuffling creatures headed their way. As they take stock of each other they are concerned when they realize that Jaroth has disappeared. Before they can investigate his whereabouts, 15 or so beings move towards the party. Those well versed in necromancy or the arts of the undead recongize them as being some type of zombie.

Initative please


----------



## Canaan (May 28, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Initiative vs. Zombies = 21


----------



## Dracomeander (May 29, 2007)

OOC: Initiative vs Zombies = 21, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1073644

Also, how much time has passed? Finnian still had 4 rounds left on his Wounding Whispers spell.


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2007)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Bertrand Initiative (1d20+4=15) 

Rendee Initiative (1d20+3=21)


----------



## J. Alexander (May 29, 2007)

*The Zombies*

OCC: About one round has passed


----------



## Rath Lorien (May 30, 2007)

Init vs Zombies (1d20+1=8) 

(sorry I'm late!)


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2007)

*Vadric Elareon*

*Initiative vrs Undead (1d20+5 = 8)*


----------



## Canaan (May 31, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: I love zombies!  brains! brains!]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 2, 2007)

*The Ship*

Order of Actions

Jaroth and Finnian
Zombies
Bertrand
Anniston and Vadric

The zombies quickly close on the party. As they approach the stench of new death and fresh ripe rotten flesh assault the nostirls of the party.

OCC: Sorry for the dealy....bee busy trying to sell duck stuff and deal with clients who wont say YES.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 4, 2007)

*Finnian*

With the fall of the Iceblight, Finnian's song changes to a song of the triumph of the Light. Finnian sheathes his rapier then draws his dagger as he watches the approach of the zombies. He then steps to the entry waiting for the zombies to arrive.

[sblock]
Current AC 18; Current HP 80 / 80
Inspiration still active.
Wounding Whispers still active (rnd 6 of 8) Damage 1d6+8 for each successful attack on Finnian to atttacker.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Rendee steps back from the oncoming undead and begins a casting that culminates in a loud ululating cry. A bolt of sonic energy lances through the undead. Bertrand, reacting more slowly, finishes dousing the fallen Iceblight with holy water and then takes up flail and axe to stride into the fray once more. 

OOC: [sblock]Rendee casts Resonating Bolt with does sonic damage (9d4=20) in a 60' line. He takes a 5' step back. Bertrand gets in a 5' step and will charge next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2007)

Vadric breaths deep to calm himself, hoping that his newly enlarged form would provide the advantage that he and his companions would need against the undead. _Warsong_ looks more deadly than ever as he twirls the blade in hand and waits for the zombies to close.



[sblock=Stats & Spells]
Size: Large
Damage Reduction 3/evil
AC 28, HP 85/120, STR 24 (+7), CON 16 (+3)
Fort +9, Ref +4, Wil +12 (+13 vrs fear)
Warsong +21/+16/+11 (2d6+9+1d6 fire/17-20)


Immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.

Spells in effect:
Death Ward, 11 minute duration
Bless, 11 minute duration (+1 to attack and saving throws vrs fear for all)
Extended Divine Power, 22 round duration.
Water walking (110 minute duration)
Magic Circle vrs Evil (110 minute duration)
Magic Vestment (+2 to AC, 11 hour duration)
Freedom of Movement (110 minute duration).
Righteous Might (11 round duration)

Spells Prepared:
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Water Walk, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Death Ward, Divine Power + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Break Enchantment, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Banishment + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jun 4, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth steps back to allow his companions some room to fight.  He will observe the combat and look out for any powerful undead.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 4, 2007)

*The Zombies*

Jaroth steps to the side while finnian moves to join the forward front with Bertrand, Vadric, and Anniston. Bertrand's man Rendee steps back and raises his arms from which a burst of arance might comes forth hitting two of the forward zombies damaging them serverly. The zombies are not slowed however and soon reach Finnian and fall upon him like a pack of wild beasts. With a flurry of claws and bites, Finnian is staggerd from their attack being pushed back towards the party as they move up in support. Deep scrathes and bite marks can be seen on Finnian's torso and arms (Finnian suffers 28 points of damage). Ironically, two of his attackers fall during their attacks upon him and as if by some mysterious circumstances all the zombies attakcing Finnian are now injured and leaking gore.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 6, 2007)

*Anniston* AC: 29 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil) Hitpoints: 69/104 most recent dice rolls

Anniston holds up his hand to Vadric,  "Allow me.  You should save yourself for more powerful undead."

Then Anniston raises his voice and rebukes the zombies, "In the name of the Light most high I cast down these unliving abominations!"

Turn Check (1d20+3=11) [affects undead with up to 9 hitdice]
Turn Damage (2d6+11=15) [affects up to a total of 15 hitdice worth of undead (destroys those of 4 hitdice or less)]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2007)

As Anniston calls upon the power of the light, Vadric assaults the zombies with _Warsong_, slashing viciously about with the flame-wreathed blade.



*
Size: Large
Damage Reduction 3/evil
AC 28, HP 85/120, STR 24 (+7), CON 16 (+3)
Fort +9, Ref +4, Wil +12 (+13 vrs fear)
Warsong +21/+16/+11 (2d6+9+1d6 fire/17-20)

Attacks: 33, 18, 26
Damage: 24, 17, 17
*


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 6, 2007)

Finnian catches himself and steps back in to the lead zombies slashing viciously with his dagger, Talon. Other than a slightly longer pause to catch a breath at the end of a phrase, his song never falters.

[sblock]Attacking zombies Attacks = 25 & 15; Damage = 6 & 5 (slashing)
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1088348

Current AC 18 (Light Fortification - forgot to note it earlier); Current HP 52 / 80
Inspiration still active (Attack and damage adjusted above).
Wounding Whispers still active (rnd 7 of 8, 1d6+8 damage to attacker for each attack that strikes Finnian).
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2007)

*The Ship*

Stepping back from the zombies before him, Finnian is relived to see Vadric insert himself bewteen the Zomibes and himself. With a few deft blows,Vadrc dispatches one of the zombies following Finnian and preparesto engage the others as they attempt to reach the singer. Anniston, as if finally tired of dealing with such foes, calls upon the light and in a brilliant flash, unleashes the might of heaven upon the undead. As the light clears, at least 7 of the zombies are down and several (3) are disengaging and fleeing from the combat zone.

Actions


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Rendee continues to back away from the undead and after a quick casting a cone of flame (5d4=14)  leaps from his fingertips into the foes. Charging into the fray, Bertrand swings Black Scourge (1d20+19=33) at the first foe he encounters smashing (1d8+6=13) it down on the undead's head.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 9, 2007)

*Anniston* AC: 29 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil) Hitpoints: 69/104 most recent dice rolls

Anniston wades in and helps clean up the remaining zombies.

[sblock=OOC details]to hit vs zombies, round 1 [+11BAB, +6STR, +1Inspire, +1Bless, +1MasterWork] (1d20+20=27)
damage vs zombies, round 1 [+6STR] (1d8+6=10)[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jun 9, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Jaroth readies for a more formiddable foe.  He is actively scanning.]


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 10, 2007)

*Finnian*

Seeing Vadric and Bertrand wading back in, Finnian steps back and trades weapons again bringing Battle's Wit back out. Continuing to sing, Finnian starts thinking of the composition this battle will inspire while waiting to see what other threats the demon might have summoned before it was brought down.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2007)

*The Ship*

Anniston and Bertrand quickly move up in support of Vadric and Finnian and dispatch two zombies in brutal attacks that leave zombie brains over many of the combantants. Finnina steps back and prepares to reengage the zombies. About twenty feet away theparty sees movement in the darkness as something appears to gather itself to engage them. The few (3) remaing zombies are ineffective against the party.

OCC: Scotley is going to be a co-dm in a game that is starting up around the first of July, hit him up for the details if your interested. I have played with him off and on for twenty years...and would recommend you give it a look see.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2007)

Vadric turns to face the thing in the shadows, ready to channel the power of the Light to overcome this new evil should it prove to be undead of some dort.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2007)

OOC:    Thanks for the kudos Todd  

Bertrand raises Black Scourge high to try and shead some light on the darkness and takes a step toward the gathering foe, while Rendee reloads his crossbow. 

OOC: 5' step toward the new threat. Rendee loads up a bolt and casts 'light' on it.


----------



## Canaan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth blasts the shadows with 5 pulsing green bolts of energy.

[ooc: Jaroth has see invisibility up.  If he can target the creature, he casts magic missle--force damage, so should penetrate incorporeal--although there is the SR issue .  Damages is 18 ]


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 13, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian remains behind the front line providing inspiration and encouragement. Finnian weaves a spell into his song and a burst of sound envelopes the shadowy figure. 

[sblock]
Current AC 18; Current HP 52 / 80
Inspiration still active.
Cast Sound Burst at shadowy figure. Hopefully it doesn't have SR. 
CL Check = 11, Damage 6 pts in 10' rad - DC 16 Fort to avoid 1 round of Stunning.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1099901
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2007)

*The Ship*

The bolt shot by Rendee is absorbed by the darkness surronding the shadow. As the bolt is consumed by the blackness, 5 greenish bolts come from behind the party and strike into the heart of the shadow after which a slight moan can be heard. Vadric and Bertrand turn to meet the gathering blackness and the blackness is somewhat pushed back onto the creature as Bertrand raises his flai. Finnian meanwhile continues his song while the back lash of a concussion blast back onto the party.

Actions


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2007)

Vadric grimaces at the darkness...it was like this entire vessel had become a conduit of darkness, a gate from the nethers that allowed evil to spill out into the world. Boldly confronting the darkness, the knight-priest calls upon the power of the Light to drive the foulness out of the world!


*
Turn Undead
Turn Check 21, turning up to a 14 HD undead creature
Turn Damage 24

24 Hit Dice of undead are turned

*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2007)

*The Ship*

As Vadric summons forth the power of his faith once more he is takne aback by the resistance he meets. Sweat noticeable pours off his faith and tension can be seen in every line of his body as he strugles to bring the power of his faith to bear on the darkness. 

For Vadric
[sblock]AS Vadric begins his turning attempt he feels from the darkness someone countering his ability with and even darker evil.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jun 14, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth summons his power once more, raising his hand to shoot 5 more glowing missles of power at the beastie.

[ooc:  Jaroth casts magic missle again.  Damage is 14 (lame)]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 14, 2007)

*Anniston* AC: 34 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil, +5CombatExpertise) Hitpoints: 69/104 most recent dice rolls

Anniston moves to confront the creature in the darkness.  He pulls up his shield and fights with combat expertise.

[sblock=OOC details]to hit vs creature in the darkness, round 1 [+11BAB, +6STR, +1Inspire, +1Bless, +1MasterWork, -5CombatExpertise] (1d20+15=29)
damage vs creature in the darkness, round 1 [+6STR] (1d8+6=7)
Blessed Weapon is Magic and Good for purposes of damage resistance[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2007)

The warrior-priest shakes his head, amazed that such Darkness could stand before the power of the Light. "Something powerful bolsters this shadows defenses! We must strike it down quickly," calls Vadric to his companions. His words thus spoken, the knight steps forward to stand shoulder to shoulder with Anniston and raises _Warsong_ to strike against the darkness.



*
Size: Large
Damage Reduction 3/evil
AC 28, HP 85/120, STR 24 (+7), CON 16 (+3)
Fort +9, Ref +4, Wil +12 (+13 vrs fear)
Warsong +21/+16/+11 (2d6+9+1d6 fire/17-20)

Attacks: 34, 19, 18
Damage: 23, 22, 15
*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2007)

*The Ship*

Once again, blast of green energy fly from behind the party striking the darkness. As Anniston and Vadric approach the darkness, a vast coil of darkness lashes out striking Bertrand. With a shriek of angony, Bertrand falls. As the close, Vadric and Anniston unleash their own attacks with both their weapons striking a hard perhaps scaley object.

Actions


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 17, 2007)

*Finnian*

When Bertrand goes down, Finnian dances forward to grab Bertrand and drag him back out of the way. If Finnian notices life still in Bertrand's form he will weave a Cure Moderate spell into his singing.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 17, 2007)

Anniston continues his assault on the creature in the darkness.  Glancing over at Bertrand, he looks relieved to see Finian attending to him and continues fighting with care.  He makes a five-foot step and tries to flank the beast opposite Vadric.



*Anniston AC: 34 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil, +5CombatExpertise) Hitpoints: 69/104 most recent dice rolls*

*To Hit: 27, 26, 13 
Damage: 9, 9, 11
These to hit rolls do not assume a flanking bonus*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2007)

Vadric too continues to engage this foe, knowing that their options were limited. The cleric had spent most of his power in helping to defeat the Iceblight, and had only the strength of his arm to fall back on.




*
Size: Large
Damage Reduction 3/evil
AC 28, HP 85/120, STR 24 (+7), CON 16 (+3)
Fort +9, Ref +4, Wil +12 (+13 vrs fear)
Warsong +21/+16/+11 (2d6+9+1d6 fire/17-20)

Attacks: 28, 26, 15
Damage: 17, 21, 24
*


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2007)

*Bertand*

Seeing his friend felled, Rendee redoubles his efforts ripping off a series of bolts of force (5d4+5=17)  at the unseen foe. 

OOC: [sblock]Magic Missle.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 18, 2007)

*The Ship*

As Finnian moves to tend the fallen Bertrand, the champions of the light stride forward and engage the dark creature. At the edge of the darkness, both champions are stunned when the darkness lashes out and disrupts their protective magics leaving their defenses breached. Sensing an upcoming attack the two champions react and strike out at the creature within the darkness. Their first blows ring solid yet their follow up blows appear to pass thru air leaving them to recover their balance. As Vadric and Anniston wairly prode the darkenss with their weapons nothing more remains with the now shrinking circle of darkness.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2007)

"Anniston, keep watch!" says Vadric, turning to regard Finnian and Bertrand, moving to aid his fallen companion. "Finnian, is he alive? We've got to get him on his face and get out of here while we can."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 19, 2007)

Anniston looks around where the darkness was, keeping his defenses up and searching for any clues about the creature or if it left anything behind.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Rendee reloads his crossbow and makes his way over to check on Bertrand.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 19, 2007)

*The Ship*

Under Finnian and Vadrics care, Bertrand is quickly revived but feelign somewhat sluggish and disoriented. While the tend to Bertrand,Anniston moves to the area that once contained the darkness only to find a dark black leathery cloak with several obvious rents in it laying on the decking.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Trying to shake off the effects of the attack Bertrand sways drunkenly and struggles to stand. "I'd kill for a cup of coffee right now," he says somewhat gloomily. Looking to his companions he asks with a slight slur in his voice, "Did we kill that thing? Does anybody know what it was?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2007)

"I don't even know what it was, let alone if we slew it. It was most definitely evil, though." Vadric looks around at his companions and takes a deep breath. "Most of my powers have been spent this day. I suggest we get out of here while we can...If we decide it prudent to return on the morrow, after we rest, we can certainly do so."


----------



## Canaan (Jun 19, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth investigates the area where the creature was.  Using his knowledge skills, he attempts to determine what the creature was.  

[ooc: I'm at work and don't have my knowledges handy.  J. Alexander, can you roll for me?  Thanks!]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 20, 2007)

Anniston picks up the black leathery cloak and inspects it.  "Perhaps one of you more knowledgable in the dark arts should take a look at this."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 20, 2007)

*The Ship*

When Jaroth moves up to inspect the area, he is confronted with Anniston extending his sword and asking if anyone knows anything about the item in question. 

For Jaroth
[sblock]The item extended towards Jaroth set his teeth on edge. It is a cloak belonging to a member of the order of Drakor. As the drudic order works for understanding and peace among the races the Drakor work for disharmony and violence. Only a very powerful member of the order could have shielded himself from Jaroth[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand nods at Rhun's suggestion. "I'm feeling pretty beat too. I do think we should try to get some horses and any food we can off the boat now. I have a feeling that we won't a chance to return to the ship. There are simply too many powerful evil beings here. The poor boat must certainly be torn apart by such an outpouring of evil power."


----------



## Canaan (Jun 20, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth sets his jaw on seeing the cloak.

"I recognize this cloak." Jaroth curls his lip in derision, eyes still focused on the cloak. 

"Burn it."  He says as he turns away from it.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 20, 2007)

"I'll be happy to burn it.  But I suppose it will have to wait until we return to the fire on the beach."

Anniston stashes the cloak with the rest of his gear and then begins walking around the hold, making sure the area is secure.  Once he is confident that the party is relatively safe, he will begin to collect the horses and determine if he can load them up with any food items or other survival supplies.  Saddle the horses if possible.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2007)

Vadric looks at Anniston as he begins gathering gear and saddles for the horses, a slight grin on his exhausted face. "My friend, those horses are going to have to swim to shore...do not overburden them. My spell of water walking still functions; we can bear the equipment back more easily than can a swimming animal."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2007)

*The Ship*

Scouting the hold, the tack and gear is easily found stored in boxes next to the improvised stalls. In two of the stall,what appears to the be gnawed on remains of several horses can be found, blood staining both the hay and the decking. A total of 22 horses can be found most of them of the light warhorse varity with several (3) of the heavy warehorse and (2) that appear to be hunter/jumbers. Bertrands animals are unharmed.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 21, 2007)

"That is true, Vadric.  We will carry what we can.  But it is not far to swim and the horses will be well motivated.  We will only force them to bear what is prudent."

Anniston begins to put saddles, tack, saddlebags, etc on the horses that look most able to make the voyage.

"Depending on how this goes, perhaps we can make more than one trip."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand's spirits improve visibly upon being re-united with his horses. "Now if we can just find the coffee I'd gladly take on another demon." He considers the problem and suggests. "We need to find the dominate horses and using Vadric's blessing of water walking, guide them ashore. The rest should try to follow and give us relatively little trouble. We need to get them away from all this blood and dark magic though." 

OOC: How hard is it going to be to get the horses into the water? How much of a drop are we looking at from the lowest point we can get them too?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2007)

*The Ship*

Another inspection of the stabel deck shows a staircase leading to one of the main holds directly above the party. From the openings in the ships side and with a little effort with an axe the party should be able to make an opening large enought for the horses with just a 4 foot drop into the water.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 21, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian sheathes his weapons and moves to assist with the horses.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2007)

Vadric steps up to start working on widening the hole to allow the horses egress; although _Warsong[i/] wasn't crafted for the purpose, the knight knew that the adamantine blade was well-neigh indestructable, and the edge keen enough to easily chop wood._


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand and Rendee start checking the nearby holds for food and other supplies.


----------



## Canaan (Jun 22, 2007)

*Jaroth*

"I can enspell the horses to breath water.  I will use my magic to do so when it is time to leave.  In the meantime, I need to retrieve my satchel.  Will you join me in a search of my quarters?"  Jaroth asks.

[ooc:  I'm not sure that Jaroth left his satchel here.  If so, he will search his quarters for it.  When we are ready, he will cast as many castings of water breathing as are necessary for the horses.  It will last 110 minutes divided by the number of horses he casts it on and he will use enough castings for them to make it to shore.]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Yes, I think if we go very far from this hold we should stay together. I would like to visit my cabin as well."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2007)

Vadric lets out a heavy sigh. With most of his spells cast, and many of those in effect wearing off, the knight knew they would be in dire straits should they run into further trouble within the ship. "Let us be quick then, for we should be in a touch spot should we stumble into further darkness."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2007)

*The Ship*

Having made prepartions to swim the horses ashore, that party set off to the passagner level to retreive personal items. Climing the stairwell, dark blood stains can be seen where individuals were dragged to the lower decks. A small amount of personal items can be found on the stairwell as they must have fallen from the victums pockets. Reaching their passanger deck, theparty discovers their cabins in pretty good shape, furniture is overturned and there is some damage of clothing and other goods that were not tightly packed. Both Jaroth and Bertrand find the items they seek after a few minutes searching.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand inhales deeply from a bag of coffee and caresses a pot affectionately. He seems on the verge of doing a little dance. Only with a considerable display of willpower does he stow the items rather than set some broken furniture afire and make a pot on the spot. "Should we visit the Captain's cabin or make our escape now?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 22, 2007)

"In my cabin there is a large chest with loads of food.  The chest is water-resistant and should float.  Perhaps we could rescue it to feed the passengers and crew ashore.  We can return to the shore with the horses and these items.  Then we can rest up and come back to further secure the ship and rescue more goods."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2007)

"I have provisions in my cabin, as well. Let us gather what we can...we may be on this island for some time."


----------



## Canaan (Jun 23, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth opens his satchel and caresses the wooden box of his order, making a mental note to write to his order at the first opportunity.

"Let's be off then.  We will gather the food and prepare for the walk back to shore."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2007)

*Bertrand*

With Rendee's help Bertrand gathers all the food, coffee and gear in the cabin and follows the other to their next stop.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 23, 2007)

*The Ship*

Spending time moving about their various cabins, the party quickly gathers those items and chests they had thought lost. Doors to other cabins are also ajar as well as the one to the dining hall on their deck. From the bowels of the ship comes the smell of sea water, rotten flesh and old blood.

Everyone roll a nature or sea knowelde check

Rolls 1_15
[sblock]You happily go about your business oblivious to all.[/sblock]

Rolls16-20
[sblock]You sense the winds and waves picking up and once again hitting the ship with a little force. At best quest you think the tide is about an hour from returning[/sblock]

Rolls 21 or above
[sblock]You feel the tempature drop about five degress and sense it is getting ready to drop further[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 24, 2007)

Anniston does what he can to assist the party in returning to shore as quickly as possible.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand glances into the open cabins they pass as they make their way back to the horses. "I think we better starting making haste for the shore. The sea seems to be picking up and the tide is changing. I don't think we can count on the ship to stay stable much longer."  

OOC: Knowledge Nature (1d20+7=19)


----------



## Canaan (Jun 25, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth looks at Anniston and nods.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2007)

"If we have all we came for, then let us flee this dark place." Vadric shoulders as much of the goods and equipment as he can, and makes ready to leave.


*I figure that Vadric would have gathered what he could from his cabin as well.*


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 26, 2007)

*Finnian*

While the party is is the passenger section, Finnian slips into his cabin and grabs the new sea chest.

"There's not much here but I did pick up a few extra things that should be used by those who need them.

"If you say we need to get going, then I'm as ready as I'll get. I'll stay to the left side of the horses. I doubt we'll have much problem convincing them to head to shore, but we should have someone to either side just in case one or two decide to stray."


----------



## Canaan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth thinks further on the subject, remembering his vision, and offers the following.  _"My magic revealed two other powerful undead on this ship.  If they are as this one,"_ he pauses and points at the tattered cloak, _"then I must find them and deal with them, no matter the cost."_

_"These creatures are not only abominations to the Light.  They are not typical undead creatures.  They are of the Order Drakor.  They are intelligent and they act for a purpose.  And that purpose is to undo alliances, spread Chaos and war.  They would subjugate all to their end.  I must know why they chose this ship and this act.  Any clue will help.  But more importantly, if there are others, they must not be allowed to leave and report."_


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I don't want to leave such evil loose in the world, but we've got a lot of people who will need help getting to safety to think about too. If we are going to face down these undead, we should take the food and horses ashore first."


----------



## Canaan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth considers Bertrand's words as the waves continue to rock the boat.  "This ship may well not be here by the time we return.  I cannot allow evidence of what the Order Drakor was doing here to be lost."  Jaroth pauses considering his options.

"I understand your concern for those on shore and your desire to return to them with food and horses.  Under normal circumstances, I would agree.  But I am dedicated to an ideal that surpasses the small group of people on the shore and must do what I can to undo what harm the Order Drakor has done here.  I'm sorry.  I must stay until I have satisfied myself that we have learned everything we can here.  I will not ask the rest of you to risk yourselves unnecessarily.  Go back without me.  I will use my magic to conceal myself.  If the Light so wills it, I will see you again."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2007)

"Jaroth, be reasonable," says Vadric, looking at his companions. "We are sorely lacking in ability to engage any further foes this day. If we do, we are all likely to end up dead. I have pledged myself to the Light, and would gladly die to prevent the Darkness from gaining a foothold in this world, but engaging such foes under these circumstances is little more than suicide."


----------



## Canaan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"I do not intend to engage them, only to spy out what I can of their purpose here."  _  

Jaroth smiles warmly at Vadric.  _"I do not challenge your dedication to the Light, Vadric.  Your faith is stronger than any I've known.  And I do not suggest my own is greater.  In fact, I am ashamed that all I can do against this evil is skulk around and attempt to learn its purpose.  But as you say, any more than that would be suicide.  I do not intend to throw my life away.  And I certainly would not ask any of you to do so."_

Jaroth looks at them all then.  _"But I must do this thing for the future of The Four Lands."_


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jun 27, 2007)

Anniston has a grim face.

"I would offer to stay with you, but this might do more harm than good.  Your plan has merit, but it is risky and we will not sleep well until you join up with us again.  If you help us get to shore then they may believe we have all withdrawn.  Then perhaps you can return in stealth if you feel that you must."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I have no intention of walking away from a fight. I just want to get the food and horses to the people who need them before we put ourselves back in harms way." He shrugs. "I will gladly return after we get ashore or on the morn as you wish."


----------



## Canaan (Jun 27, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods at Anniston and Bertrand.  _"Thank you for your understanding.  I will imbue the horses with my magic, so that they will not drown during their swim to shore."_

He looks to all of his companions.  _"I could use any blessings of the Light that you all have left to hide or gird me for this task before you go."_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2007)

"Unfortunately, my friend, I have little left to give," says Vadric, stepping up next to Jaroth. Still, the knight-priest lays his hands upon his companion's shoulders, and chants a brief spell, imbueing him with some _protection from evil_. Upon completing that pryaer, he intones one meant to provide a _shield of faith_ upon Jaroth. With a nod, Vadric steps away. "Those blessing will not last for very long. May the Light protect and guide you on your way."

*
Cast shield of faith (+3 AC) and protection from evil on Jaroth. 11 minutes duration each.


[sblock=Spells Remaining]
Spells Prepared:
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Water Walk, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Death Ward, Divine Power + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Break Enchantment, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Banishment + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Canaan (Jun 27, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"Thank you, Vadric.  Your blessings will be a boon.  I only wish there was some way I could hide the sound of my movements.  My own magic will allow me to be unseen.  It is my clumsiness that I fear will be my undoing."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 27, 2007)

*The Ship*

Preparations being made, the party is ready to be spin off with Vadric, Bertrand, Finnian and Anniston leading the pack animals ashore with the salvaged goods. Jaroth then readies himself to set off to explore the ship further.


OCC:Is this correct?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2007)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Works for me. 

Bertrand nods to Rendee, who steps forward to place a small stone on Jaroth's shoulder and follows this with incantation and rhythmic movements. He takes the stone away and nods. "That will blunt the weapons of your foes for a while."

OOC: Rendee casts Stoneskin on Jaroth.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 28, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian ,looks conflicted as the party prepares to go ashore leaving Jaroth behind.

"Don't try anything too heroic. Your resources are as depleted as the rest of us. We will beback as soon as we can."

Finnian then positions himself to guide the horses across.

[sblock]Finnian would like to stay and help Jaroth, but my posting will be rather sparse until I get a new computer up and running. My home system just died this morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2007)

*Looks correct.*


While Vadric wanted to stay and help Jaroth, the knight-priest knew that he could better serve the cause of greater good by returning to camp, aiding his fellow survivors, and regaining the blessings of the Light before returning here. While he was certain by his companion's words that this "Order Drako" were evil, Vadric couldn't help but think that there was something personal in this for Jaroth. It would be better to let him investigate this on his own, and help him later if such aid was required.

With a final nod to Jaroth, Vadric packs up what he can carry, and begins to lead the horses toward the exit.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2007)

*Bertrand*

With a final nod to Jaroth Bertrand says, "Don't try to be a hero my friend, we'll be back." With that he makes his way below and starts the process of getting the horses and gear to shore. "Rendee, go on ahead and get the people on shore ready to help with the horses as they arrive."


----------



## Canaan (Jun 29, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth casts water breathing on the horses.

He then casts greater invisibility on himself.  "Goodbye my friends.  May the Light guide you in dark places."

He then prepares to search the ship.

[ooc: The shortest duration of his spells cast when he entered the ship was 20 minutes.  How much time has passed while on the ship?  This will determine which spells he must re-cast on himself.]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2007)

*The Ship*

For Bertrand, Vadric, Anniston and Finnian
With some effort the horses are finally gotten into the water. As they move towards the shore, the party  is hard pressed to keep the animals together and moving towards the shore. Soon the party wrangles the horses ashore where the party is meet by the surving members of the ship.

For Jaroth

Judging from the position of the sun, Jaroth realizes that at least an hour has passed at least since setting foot aboard the ship.


OCC: Sorry for the delay guys...been down with a summer cold....


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand and his men start checking the horsed and supplies. A pot of coffee is soon brewing nearby.

OOC: [sblock]Did they find Bertrand's milk goat on the ship? Can't have the best cup of coffee without cream![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2007)

The task at hand completed, and the horses and goods rescued from the ship, Vadric finds a place to sit and relax for a minute, exhausted from battle and wounds. After a few moments, he makes his rounds of his companions, using what little power remains to heal their wounds.


*Vadric can drop enough spells to cast three cure serious, six cure moderates, and five cure lights.*


----------



## Canaan (Jul 6, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Jaroth re-casts shield (Extended) and moves out invisibily searching for clues as to what the Order Drakor was doing here on this ship.  He is using his Druid Magic to feel for other magic on the ship.  He is moving at half-speed to move silently and look for clues]

Jaroth's spells in effect:

Shield (Extended) (20 mins.)--grants +4 shield bonus to AC
See Invisibility (50 mins)--see invisibile creatures within 120 feet
Barkskin (50 mins)--grants +4 natural armor bonus to AC
Greater Mage Armor (Extended) (21 hours)--grants +6 Armor bonus to AC
Protection from Energy (Cold) (50 mins)--absorbs cold damage up to 110 hps
Water Breathing (?)
Greater Invisibility (11 mins)--50% miss chance, not dispellable when attacking
Ebon Eyes (50 mins)--grants darkvision
Protection from Evil (11 mins)--grants immunity to possession from evil creature and evil summoned creatures cannot attack
Shield of Faith (11 mins)--grants +3 deflection bonus to AC
Stoneskin (110 mins)--grants DR 10/adamantine up to 110 hps of damage absorption

Jaroth's spells left:

1st--6
2nd--1
3rd--3
4th-5
5th-3

Jaroth's AC: 28 / 24 against ethereal; DR 10/adamantine; 50% miss chance


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 7, 2007)

Anniston will help the party unpack their new stores and aid those on shore.

Question 1:  Has anything happened on shore since we left?
Question 2:  Is the severe cold still affecting those on shore?  Has the temperature improved since we left?

Anniston is 69/104 hit points (35 points down).  He will hope to receive some healing before tomorrow if there is any plan to return to the ship.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2007)

*The Ship and Shore*

Anniston begins to assit with the setting up of the rescued cargo and food stores with the eager help of the stranded passangers and crew. Soon the goods are stacked and sorted somewhat.  The weather is begining to chill somewhat and the tempature is dropping noticeable, pehaps giving an indication that a strom is brewing. Ice remains around the ship and has indeed attempted to spread towards the shore line but has been prevented by the heavy surf.

Bertrand seems to be occupied tending the fire and brewing something over a small bed of coals, muttering to himself about a goat. 

Vadric sees to the horses and secures a picket line with ropes from the rigging that have washed ashore.

For Jaroth
[sblock]Starting to work his way down into the depths of ths ship, Jaroth extends his senses and feels the prescence of darkness somewhere in the forward hold. As he moves from room to room he discovers that they have been searched in a very destructive and haphazard way. Any particular areas you wish to search?[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jul 8, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: I remember that package the boy picked up from the bookseller.  I'm going to search the boy's room and I'll probably search near the are of darkness.  I will try to sense whether the other presence is one of those of the Order Drakar.  I will also try to align my senses to the aura of the package (since I've already sensed it once).  I have a feeling that the package could be what brought them here.  I could be totally off base.  It could have been any number of things of which I was not aware.  But it's a start.]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2007)

*The Ship*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Going to the boy's cabin, Jaroth finds that it has been more or less picked clean of items. Any luggage that was in the room has been taken as well as anything of a personal nature. Pausing briefly to attune himself to the package he gets a the impression that is to the northeast. Switching to the Order of Drakar, he senses that there are at least two perhaps three very powerful memebers still aboard. They seem to be searching the lower cargo hold.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand and his men set about gathering more firewood and erecting what shelter they can to help the castaways survive the night. "I don't know about this cold. If it gets much worse we may have to move away from the shore. I'm loath to move any further from the ship and our companion."


----------



## Canaan (Jul 9, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc:  When you say, to the Northeast, do you mean aboard the ship?]

As he senses the other members of the Order Drakar aboard the ship, he tightens his jaw in resolve.  Jaroth begins heading to the Northeast, honing in on the package.   He begins to formulate an escape plan.

[ooc: Vadric, is water walking still up?]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2007)

*The Ship*

Jaorth senses that the package is far to the northeast on shore and not immediately close by.
The members of the order are much closer and are actually towards te west away from the pakage.

Yes it is still up.


----------



## Canaan (Jul 9, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth begins to walk slowly and carefully to the lower cargo hold, attempting to get close enough to hear what the others are saying.  He is attempting to move silently and listen.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2007)

Canaan said:
			
		

> [ooc: Vadric, is water walking still up?]




*As JA noted, it should still be up...it had a 110 minute duration, so you probably have just under an hour left.*


Vadric does what he can to make sure everyone's injuries are taken care of, and that the group is prepared for the coming storm.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2007)

*The shore*

Directing the campsite, Vadric is pleased to discover that the indiviudals left on shore have not been idle. Rocks have been piled up to form a low three foot wall extedning from the outcropping so as to have the back of the area firmly against teh rock wall. Canvas and tents have been erected inside the walls to form private areas. Firepits have been redug and postined in better places so as to afford maxium light and warmth and the beginnings of a watch platform can be seen on the hillock above.

I need move silent rolls etc from Jaroth


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Pleased with the progress in the camp, Bertrand devotes his efforts to integrating the horses into the camp and finding additional food, water and firewood for the night ahead. His eyes frequently stray to the ship foundered on the nearby rocks.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 10, 2007)

*The Shore*

Bertrand goes to the picket line behind the small outcropping, thus sheltered from the wind coming in from the sea. Several men under the direction of Vadric are in the process of digging a small ditch to form the out lines of a corral encircling the picket line and building a low stone wall to from an encolouser some 20 feet wide and 30 feet long topped with lines of rigging forming an effective barrier. Once out of the wind, the horses calm down and begin to show spirit. Extending his search for fire wood, Bertrand is please to to stumble across a long mound of drift wood, that with a little drying would be ready to be set afire.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2007)

Vadric smiles as he helps supervise the construction and fortification of the camp. Not one to merely give orders, the knight-priest lends a hand where he may, and give words of encouragement and support to the others. All the while, though, he worries about his companion alone of the ship, and prays for the Light to guide Jaroth back to them.


----------



## Canaan (Jul 10, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Move Silently = 20  and Listen = 15 (Jaroth takes 10)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Assisting with the task, Bertrand arranges for the driftwood to be moved near the existing fires to dry out. Bertrand seeks out the knight/priest. "Most impressive. I never would have dared such an ambious construction project. My hat is off to you sir. I hope we don't need it, but at the very least it has given the men something to do to keep their minds off their troubles." He glances seaward. "How do you think Jaroth is doing over there? I want to go to him at first light if we can arrange it."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 12, 2007)

*Shore and Ship*

Jaroth begins his slinking aboard the ship and soon makes his way to the hold area. Moving quietly to the hold he begins to overhear slurred conservation but is not close enough to hear the complete conservation. "It is still in the area, but ......  ....... here. We senseses ..... to the North......  ........ do not know how far. ...th magic is it's shepard we sense ........ protecting it."

Vadric and Bertrand when an hour or so have the horses well situated. Finnian meanwhile continues his efforts reviving the spirit of the shipwrecked passangers while Annsiston sees about the ordering of the camp.

Those on shore need to roll a spot check for me


----------



## Canaan (Jul 12, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Having heard enough, Jaroth quietly leaves the hold area and the ship.  While on the water, a decent ways away from the ship (210 ft.--if that puts him on land, that's fine), Jaroth raises his hands to the heavens:

_"I call upon the powers of Air!  Grace of Sethia descend!  Clouds mass. Winds churn!  Sky alight with feral might!  To mine enemies thee I send!"_

[ooc: Jaroth casts call lightning in an effort to destroy or at least set afire the ship.  One bolt per round for 10 rounds.  3d6 damage per round.  Damage ]  If Jaroth sees pursuit, he will bolt for the shore.]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2007)

*Bertrand*

The bounty hunter's keen eyes scan for trouble as he goes about his tasks on shore. 

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+10=28)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2007)

Although busy with the work of helping get the camp into order, the perceptive cleric's senses are as sharp as ever.


*Spot Check: 20*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 14, 2007)

spot check from shore (1d20+1=14)


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 14, 2007)

Finnian keeps circulating among the survivors helping distribute materials and food, lending a hand in setting up some shelter, or just providing some needed encouragement.


[sblock]New Computer up and running. Sorry for being out of contact so long. Couldn't get to the library.

Spot check on shore = 11, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1151063
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2007)

*The Ship - The Shore*

OCC: The wandering minstral haveing checked in, we cannow progress (smile with perhaps some evil dm laughter)


From the position outside on the exterior of the outcropping, Bertrand and Vadric catcha glimpse of light (perhaps fire mabye lighiting) against the sky in the northeast sky. Anniston and Finnian continue to prepare and organize the interior camp and soon the interior is all set with tents erected, latrins dug, fire pits created and the supplies sorted.

As all the prepartions are coming to completion, the storm suddenly stikes the area and massive bolts of lighiting descend from the sky. Without warning lighting begins to fall in the are of the camp and the seashore causing the air to reek of ozone. Then a massive thunderclap occurs and several huge bolts fall on the ship causing it to ignite in flame.

For Jaroth
[sblock]Leaving the ship quietly  and unnoticed, Jaroth finds a good spot and begins his prepartion. His control of the lighting is almost perfect as it answers his call. Yet when he summons the fist bolt, the others soon follow and ten bolts strike the ship all at once[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Gods! I knew such a hold of evil could not long be tolerated in the world, but this is more than I expected. What can we do to help Jaroth?"


----------



## Canaan (Jul 15, 2007)

*Jaroth*

If the ship is on fire or destroyed, Jaroth will walk back to shore, keeping an eye out.  If not, he will call the lightning once more.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 15, 2007)

*The Ship*

The ship is buring brightly against the darking sky....a beacon to all who can see it


----------



## Canaan (Jul 16, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth will return to camp.

He approaches the others.  "Three others from the Order Drakar were aboard the ship.  They were searching for something.  I believe it was something that strange boy possessed.  Possibly even the package he picked up from the bookseller.  But the package was not on the ship.  I think the boy and the package made it to shore.  I am going to commune with the land and try to find him and the package.  This fire is going to draw him to us, if he is here.  And I don't want the surviving members of the Order to find him first."

Jaroth will take a few moments to report to his Order using the materials in the rosewood box.  Then he will commune with nature.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2007)

Vadric moves to stand next to Bertrand and watch the ship burn. "Most impressive," he says quietly. Then, he places his hand on his companion's shoulder and points to the northeast. "Just before the lightning, I noticed something to the northeast...a fire perhaps? Did you see it, by chance?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand gives Jaroth a hearty slap on the back. "Oh it is good to see you. I did not like leaving you alone on that cursed ship." He gestures toward the shore, "Let's keep a sharp eye on the shore. That fire should give us some illumination. We need to confront anyone who makes it off the wreck or anyone coming to have a look." He takes a position where he can see and has Rendee take a spot a little further on to watch for anyone or anything coming ashore.


----------



## Canaan (Jul 17, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods to Bertrand and Rendee.  _"The thing the Order seeks is to the Northeast.  I think we should move quickly to retrieve it before the Order Drakar does.  I'm afraid this is not over yet."_

Jaroth begins preparation to enter into a meditative state to _commune with natur_e.  He seeks to locate the aura of the package and the boy and any of the Order Drakar, along with any obstacles between the package and the camp.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 17, 2007)

*The Shore*

Having set a watch the party begins it's preparations for defense and well as a possible offensive raid to the northeast Watching the ship burn, the party see's several manlike creatures burning as they dive into the cold water not to be seen again. The sky continues to darken with the promise of cold winds and rain to come within an hour or so.

For Jaroth
[sblock]settling quietly into his trance and extending his senses, Jaroth soon finds the infomation he is looking for. The boy's and the packages aura are some 25 miles to the north east in a small cove surronded by hills. The blackness of the Order of Drakar can be faintly senesed some 35 miles to the northweast and to the south. No obstacles can be detected at this time[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Do we need to ride immediately or can we set off at first light? We aren't going to be at our best until we've had a little rest."


----------



## Canaan (Jul 17, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth gives Bertrand a penetrating stare.  

_"I'm afraid we do not have much time if we are to prevent the Order Drakar from obtaining what I perceive as a very powerful magical object.  It is no mere trinket the boy retrieved from Calon's shop."

"What complicates matters is that we do not yet know if the Order Drakar and the boy are allies.  And while the boy is roughly 25 miles to the Northeast in a small cove, the surviving members of the Order Drakar are 35 miles to the Northwest and another group is to the South.  We are in a position, if we act now, to confront the boy, learn of his allegiance, parlay or fight him and--The Light willing--ferret the package to safety, before the Order Drakar arrive."

"Given the distances I've mentioned and the fact that we have horses, can we reasonably expect to arrive significantly before the Order Drakar if we wait 8 hours to rest and rejuvenate?  If not, it is my hope that we go now."_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2007)

Vadric looks toward the northeast, mulling over the situation. "If we ride now, we we would be at least seven or eight hours from reaching the boy given ideal conditions. If you take into account the coming darkness and unfamiliar terrain, we are probably much further out than that. We will also be leaving the survivors unprotected against the night."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2007)

After a few moments of silence, Vadric suddenly snaps his fingers as a smile brightens his handsome features. "I've got it. We stay here, and rest the night. After resting, I can mediate and pray for the Light to provide me with the gift of _wind walking_. We will be able to reach our quarry swiftly." The knight's smile suddenly fades. "Of course, I only have the power to give this blessing to four of us."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I have no significant magic that must be restored through rest. Let me sleep a couple of hours and then I shall take enough horses for all of us and ride them in turn. The rest of you can follow in the morning using the power of the light. Not to slight the light, but I'll bet you a gold that I get there before you." He turns to Anniston, "if you ride as well, then Rendee will be able to rest and recover his considerable arcane power and journey with the others."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2007)

Vadric smiles at Bertrand and slaps the man on the shoulder. "I'll take that bet," he says. Rubbing his hands together, he turns back toward "Now, time for a little food, and then a little sleep."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Assuming the group agrees with his plan, Bertrand gathers his men and gives them instructions. He will select the mounts from their stock, grab a quick bite to eat, ask his men to pack for him and make enough strong coffee to fill a waterskin and a cup as well for two hours hence. He asks the men to clean, mend, sharpen and check all the his gear and the saddles, feed and water the horses then wake him in two hours with everything packed and ready to ride out. If Anniston agrees to join him he'll ask that they help with his preparations as well.


----------



## Canaan (Jul 18, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods at the others.  _"Good plan."_


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 18, 2007)

Finnian approaches the group as Bertrand is laying out his plan.

"No need to disturb Anniston's rest. I only require the same couple of hours you do to refresh myself. I think I've done as much as I can here. If I try to cheer the other survivors much more, they're liable to wonder why I'm trying so hard.
"Someone needs to go with you, so I might as well volunteer. This way you'll at least have a small bit of mystical support if you encounter anything along the way."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2007)

*Bertand*

"Excellent. I'd be honored to ride with you Finnian. Get what rest you can. I plan to win that gold piece from Vardic. Are you a coffee drinker? I find it helps me keep going."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 20, 2007)

"Very well. And the honor is mine as well. I'll be ready to go when you are.

"As for the coffee, I have been know to drink it in my travels. But I will leave it to you. You seem to take an especial pleasure from it. As our chances of gaining resupply are rather limited right now, I will be perfectly fine leaving all provisions to others. I will eat and drink when we reach civilization again."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2007)

Vadric smiles and grasps each of the men by the shoulders. "Ride swift and safely, my friends. May the Light guide and protect you in the dark places you shall travel." The knight-priest nods his farewell, and then moves away to his bedroll, eager to get some sleep so that he can rejoin Bertrand and Finnian in the morning.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 20, 2007)

*The Shore*

Preparations haveing been made. Bertrand and Finnian set out with the mounts to the northeast. Jaroth, Vadric and Anniston remain guarding the camp and recovering their strenght. Soon the sky turns black and night has set in. The riders find themself slightly uncomfortable with the decreasing tempature, while the party back at camp is warm and toasty.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2007)

Vadric sleeps comfortably, obviously far more used to sleeping in the wilderness than most priests would be. Although his armor has been removed, cleaned, and neatly stacked nearby, _Warsong_ lays near at hand, ready for use should the need arise.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Calling a brief halt, Bertrand dons the wool stockings, fur-lined riding coat, woolen cap, scarf and heavy gloves from his cold weather gear after taking a pull of warm coffee. Stapping his weapons over his coat he comments, "As long as we keep moving the horses should be warm enough. I've an extra winter blanket if you don't have some winter gear Finnian."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 21, 2007)

"I thank you for the offer, but I am fine. I gave my winter gear to the other survivors as they had more need of it than I.

"Knowing I was going to be going on the road a lot in my country's service, my parents made sure I would have what was needed to survive the rigors of the road. I am well protected from the extremes of the climate, and I can handle the occasional bout of wetness from rain or snow. 

"Combined with the ring I picked up at school, my needs are met while on the road which is good since my hunting skills are rather lacking. I can find where I need to go. But if I had to rely on my ability to garner provisions or shelter in the wilder regions of the realms, it would be a rather sadly bedraggled being who made it back to civilization if I made it back at all.

"I believe you are from these northern regions. What might trouble us out here before we reach our destination?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2007)

"Very good, I'd say were well prepared for the weather then. I hope we rejoin the others before we get hungry, but I've some rations and such if not and I can bring down some game with a little luck."  Bertrand pauses as they mount up again. "It's hard to say exactly where we are, but the North is rife with humanoids of every stripe. The greatest danger is of course Dragons. They tend to be particularly fiercesome and vexing foes up here."

OOC: [sblock=For the DM]Did I leave out any likely foes?[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 21, 2007)

"Vadric, would you mind a little healing of the Light before we sleep?"

Anniston settles in to rest and guard the camp.

[sblock=OOC]I'm still here!!!  I realize it has been awhile.  Summer doldrums I guess.  I am camping the week of Aug 4-12, so I probably will not able to find much time online that week, if any.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2007)

*Everyone should be fully healed; Vadric used what spells he had left upon returning to camp to heal everyone.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2007)

*The North*

While Vadric, Jaroth and Anniston and comfy and warm at the campsite, Finnian and Bertrand press on into the bitter cold. About three hours into their ride, Bertrand is alarmed to discover that a pack of large wolves appears to be shadowing them.


For Scotley
[sblock]I dont know......another iceblight maybe..of course storm giants and perhaps blood thirsty snow elves or cenetars[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2007)

*The NOrth*

After eight hours on the trail, Bertrand and Finnian crest a small  hill overlooking a shelterd cove. Morning is but thirty minutes away. A lage bonfire throws light on a modest size tent/pavillion. No figure can be seen.



Having spent the night is well earned rest, Anniston, Vadric and Jaroth awake refreshed and ready to face what the day brings.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Ha, Vadric owes me a gold piece! I'll buy you a drink with it when we get back to civilization." He looks over the camp briefly from cover. "Let's find a place to watch the approaches to the camp and await our slug-a-bed companions." He drinks the last drops of coffee from his waterskin and finds a cold breakfast in his pack. "We know we have competition for this prize as well, so we should keep a sharp eye out should our mysterious enemies get here before our friends. I fear such is ever the way of my luck. Besides those wolves may still be with us too."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2007)

Awakening as early as possible, Vadric walks down to the beach and kneels, facing the coming dawn. He thrusts _Warsong's_blade down in the sand and grasps the black quillons as he begins his prayers to the Light.



*Updated Spell List to be posted shortly*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 26, 2007)

Anniston prepares himself for the journey and is ready to go.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 27, 2007)

"I be glad to have that drink then.

"Now if you can find a spot to observe from, we can see how our lost traveler greets the morning. I'm almost betting whoever it is down there will strike camp and move on. This seems rather far afield from where the rest of us survivors ended up."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Yes, it does, I've been considering that. If they were steady moving from about the same time we all woke up then I don't think this would be an reasonable distance to travel. Of course as our friend Vadric has noted, magic can get you here quicker."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2007)

*The North*

Bertrand and Finnian settle in to watch the camp. The sky begins to lighten somewhat but there is little sign of any activity from the camp. The wind however brings an aroma of frying bacon and to Bertrand Delicate nostrils the scent of brewing coffee. Seeing Bertrands eye's beginning to glaze over, Finnian reaches over and lightly taps his shoulder as if to shake him from a daze.

Having rested well, the spell is cast and soon Vadric, Anniston and Jaroth are headed to the northeast on wings of wind. Travel is quicker than they anticipated and those versed in the arcane figure it must be a lingering effect of the earlier magical and no magical storms. After perhaps 20 minutes in the cold air, the party soon spots the cove.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 28, 2007)

"It looks quiet.   ...good.  Let's make a sweep of the area and try to find the others.  Then we can discuss what we are about here."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2007)

Vadric nods at Anniston. "Yes, let's find our companions. Also, be aware, the magic of my spell still lingers. It takes some 30 seconds to change back to vaporous form, but the we should be able to continue to use this mode of transport for the better portion of the day."


----------



## Canaan (Jul 28, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"Remember, my friends.  We do not know if the boy is aligned with the Order Drakar.  His aura was dark.  Let me join with the land and try to locate the boy and the others as well as the membes of the Order Drakar.  It will help us better prepare."_

[ooc: Jaroth sits on the ground and enters a meditative state, bonding with the earth.  He is looking for the boy, the others of our party and the members of the Order Drakar.  He is also seeking the aura of the book and the nature of any potential threats between us and the boy--to the extent they can be identified with this spell.]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 29, 2007)

*The North*

Jaroth settles down and begins to extend his senses. Almost at once he finds the boy in question in the shelterd cove. Bertrand and Finnian appear to be about 30 yards southwest of the boy's location on a small hillock overlooking the cove. The Order of Drakar appears to be roughly 5 miles to the northwest and 2 miles to the southeast. Of the book he can gain no aura. Two large dogs appear to be in the camp with the boy as well as several large packs of wolves within a 10 mile radius.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jul 29, 2007)

"Ah, that was an unusual feeling.  I've never walked as wind before.  I'll keep in mind that I can change back if needed.  Thank you, Vadric."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand snaps out of his revere. "Ah coffee, perhaps this is indeed the camp of our young friend."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 30, 2007)

"Bertrand, I'm realizing something here. That is a rather hearty breakfast being prepared down there.

"This camp we're watching is rather well ordered and provisioned for being the far scattered remnants of our shipwreck. I think some explaining will be in order when the others get here and we do confront them."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Indeed you have something there. I didn't think much of it because we found ourselves well ordered and supplied after the wreck, but we fought demons and undead to become so. There are questions to be asked."


----------



## Canaan (Jul 30, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth snaps out of his trance.  After a moment to adjust, he turns to the others.

_"The boy is in the cove. Bertrand and Finnian appear to be about 30 yards southwest of the boy's location on a small hillock overlooking the cove. The Order of Drakar appears to be roughly 5 miles to the northwest and 2 miles to the southeast. I cannot seem to locate the book.  That worries me.  Two large dogs appear to be in the camp with the boy as well as several large packs of wolves within a 10 mile radius.  We should catch up with Bertrand and Finnian and then approach the boy as a group."_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

"Indeed. Let us join our companions." With that, the knight leads the way toward Bertrand and Finnian, sticking to the trees, and staying out of sight of the boy in the camp.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Sensing the approach of his companions, Bertrand lays back crossing his legs and tilting his hat down to shade his eyes. He adopts a pose of great ease. "Ah gentlemen, so glad you could join us." He rises and stretches as if he's been resting there for quite some time.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

Vadric smiles at his companion and tosses him a gold coin from his purse. "Looks like I owe you that. You must have made very good time during the night."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 31, 2007)

"Good time indeed. Bertrand's guidance kept us on course and found a route quite easy to ride along at speed even in the dark.

"Of course I nearly lost him to the divine smells of breakfast coming from the camp below us. It seems our strayed survivor here is well prepared to be separated from the ship and the rest of the survivors.

"When you are ready perhaps we should go down and ask about that."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

"Or do we wait for the Order of Drakar to arrive and confront them all together? Our friend Jaroth says the two groups are about five and two miles out, respectively."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 1, 2007)

"I'm not one to wait.  ...and from what we know about the Order of Drakar from Jaroth's description, I'd just as soon have the boy taken care of before they arrive.  Given the situation with the ship, I'd say this boy - and his association with a certain package - have some explaining to do."


----------



## Canaan (Aug 1, 2007)

_"Vadric, Annison, do either of you have the means to know if the boy tells a falsehood?  I have heard of some powerful inquisitors having the ability to expose darkness and deception by subjecting a snake-tongued scoundrel to the Light.  If you have this power, I suggest you ready it for the boy.  We must quickly determine in our parlay whether the boy is an agent of the Order.  On the ship  sensed powerful magic shielding him.  It's source appeared dark.  The rest of us should ready our defenses."_


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 2, 2007)

"I have experience in interrogation but my ability to detect falsehood is not a divine gift.  With time I could prepare a zone of truth.  I am also endowed by the Light with the power to sense darkness in others.  However, I believe this wizard has concealed his true nature with arcane magic and I do not trust that these powers of the Light would penetrate his ward."

"My friends, we are dealing with wizards and demons.  We are not in a courtroom.  This man's guilt is clear if only by complicity.  I must assume his utter depravity unless and until he is able to prove otherwise."

"There may be some value in conversing with him.  He may fear the Order of Drakar more than he fears us.  It is possible that we will learn what we need to know about this conspiracy without resorting to violence.  But I doubt it."


----------



## Canaan (Aug 2, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"I agree."

"Let us prepare ourselves and confront the boy.  We will try conversation, first."_

[ooc: Jaroth casts and extended see invisibility, extended greater mage armor and extended barkskin.  If the boy is less than a minute away, he will also cast extended Shield.]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2007)

Vadric shakes his head. "I'm sorry, friend Jaroth, but I did not pray for the blessing to detect lies this morning. But if we capture this boy, I can certainly do so on the morrow. I figured with the possibility of confronting this Order of Drakkar, that combat prayers would be more prudent." Those words said, he begins a few short prayers of protection before moving with the group to meet the boy.

*Cast Magic Circle against Evil and Magic Vestment. +2 to AC and saves for all within a 10' radius of Vadric (+ other benefits)

Vadric Buffed Stats
AC 27, Fort +11, Ref +6, Wil +14*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]

- _0-Level (6):_ Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- _1st Level (7+1):_ Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Magic Weapon
- _2nd Level (5+1):_ Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- _3rd Level (5+1):_ Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment 
- _4th Level (4+1):_ Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- _5th Level (3+1):_ Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- _6th Level (1+1):_ Blade Barrier + Wind Walk
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2007)

*The Cove*

The Party begins preparations just at the sun breaks free of the overcast sky and begins to shine warmly on the area. As if in response to the sun, those watching the camp see the young man exit the tent and head towards the water where he can be seen gathering buckets of sea water and taking them back into the tent


----------



## Canaan (Aug 2, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth calls out to the boy.  _"You must be quite resourceful to have managed to travel such a distance from the wreckage."_  Jaroth smiles at the boy.  

_"Do you find comfort in the sight of friendly familiar faces, boy?"_


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2007)

*The Cove*

Startled by Jaroth's sudden appearance and his tone of voice, the boy drops the bucket he is carrying. Turning to face Jaroth he says in a guarded manner "One should make the best of a bad situation"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2007)

Vadric moves toward the man, his sword still sheathed, and his hand held to his side in an unthreatening manner. "Now tell us...why are you truly here? And no lies now."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand hangs back watching for trouble. He leaves his weapons where they are for now and tries to look non-threatening.


----------



## Canaan (Aug 2, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth adds to Vadric's words.  _"And be quick about it, a storm gathers as we speak."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2007)

*The Cove*

In response to the challenge and implied threats the boy ironically seems to relax as is he is more accomstumed to bullying, threats and abuse. Softly he says "Put your sword away Knight, there may be many of you but which one of you is willing to die the true death so the others can slay me"


----------



## Canaan (Aug 2, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"You misunderstand the urgency of our tone.  No swords are drawn, young man.  Enemies gather as we speak.  They will be upon us if we do not hurry.  You keep many secrets.  If you wish to survive this day, I fear you will have to disclose them.  That is not a threat, but a fact.  None here wish you harm."_  Jaroth tries to judge the affect of his words on teh boy, then continues.

_"You carry a book that you received from Calon the Bookseller.  It is sought by those who harry you.  They are responsiible for the wreckage of the ship.  I do not intend to allow that book to fall into their hands.  But what is your intent?"_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Vadric moves toward the man, *his sword still sheathed*






"My blade is not drawn, boy," says Vadric. "If it were, it is likely you would be dead already." The knight nods his head toward Jaroth. "My companion speaks the truth. We mean you no harm, but you draw powerful forces of Darkness down upon you. They will be here soon."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2007)

*The Cove*

With and intensity and insight that stuns and rocks both Anniston and Vadric and leave Jaroth feeling a distinct chill the boy replies "Bold words from a Knight and Priest who themselves consort with powers their own church condems and have declared anathamea by using their own feelings rather than being true and faithful servants and follwing the path"  Then pausing he continues "Enough of that though we each have our on reasons for doing things be they for good or ill, you may enter and discuss these issues with me if you so wish" at which point he quickly steps into the confines of the tent.


----------



## Canaan (Aug 3, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth whispers to the others: _"The Order Drakar cloak themselves in deception and lies.  It gives them strength.  Only the truth of the Light can banish their darkness.  He tries to sow dissent and uncertainty.  A favored tactic of the Order Drakar.  I suspect our fears are justified.  Be wary."_

He looks back then.  _"We don't have much time."_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

Vadric's gaze hardens, as he begins to realize that once again things may only be solved through force of arms. As a priest, this leaves him feeling somewhat saddened about the state of the world as a whole. As a knight, he realizes that only through strength of arms can the world be made a better place. He turns to regard Jaroth, whispering to his companions. "Give the word, Jaroth, and I shall use whatever means necessary to subdue the boy. If you have another idea, then please, let us know what it is."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 3, 2007)

Anniston calmly follows the young man into his tent.  Like any good lawyer, he does not appear at all disturbed by the personal attack.

[OOC: I am leaving for Colorado this afternoon, back Aug 13th.  I'll try to check the board during my travels, but no guaruntees.  Anniston is happy to parley with the wizard, but he is ready to throw down as soon as the party feels it is necessary.]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Getting his bow out, Bertrand says, "go on and see what you can find out. I'll keep a watch out here."


----------



## Canaan (Aug 3, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods to Vadric.  "I am at a loss.  We must use our skills and prayers to determine the allegiance of this boy.  Ferret truth from lies."

Jaroth follows Anniston into the tent.  "You have shielded the book's presence.  But that will not stop them.  They are closing on this position.  Do you know who seeks you out?"

[ooc: Jaroth has his innate ability to detect magic active.  He will try to sense motive on the boy.  Sense Motive Result = 19 ]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

Vadric follows Jaroth, stepping to the side just inside the door of the tent. He positions himself so that he can keep an eye on things outside, as well as what is being said within the tent.


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 3, 2007)

Finnian watches the boy's responses. When the boy indicates to continue the conversation in the tent, Finnian picks up the bucket, refills it, then follows the others inside.

[sblock]Sense Motive during conversation in tent = 25, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1191231

Gee, have an emergency at the theatre and miss one day online and nearly a page of posts go by.

Just and advance warning, I will be leaving on vacation the 17th of August and will not have net access until I return on Sept 4th.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 3, 2007)

*The Cove*

Stepping into the tent the party is shocked to discover that instead of the pavillion indicated on the outside they infact  enter a room some 20X30 feet with two distinct opening in each of the three other tent sides, which are covered by heavy tapestries. Boots make a heavy thumping as they strike a highly polisehd wooden floor.  Towards the back of the room a long table with 10 chairs run the width of the room. Seperating the table from the front ot the tent are two 5 foot low sideboards seperated by 4 foot potted plant. The forward part of the tent is dominated by three low couches in the shape of a U with a low small table in front of each couch. A sideboard is located bewteen each of the tapestry panels on each wall. The boy is standing next to the sideboard to the left of the doorway pouring himself something from a pitcher which he quickly drinks and replaces on a tray which he picks up and carries to the table in front of the couch directly in front of the entryway. "Please feel free to help yourself" indicating the pitcher. Then taking a cup from the tray he moves to the sofa and sits.


----------



## Canaan (Aug 3, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth is shocked at the magnitude of the power exhibited here.  He betrays his shock with an open jaw, which he quickly closes.  After a moment, Jaroth does as bidden to do.  Clearly, he will not be able to fight himself out of this, so he does what he came here to do; that is parlay with this person of questionable status.

After taking a sip, he looks at the boy.  _"You have not yet answered my question."_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

Vadric stands vigilantly near the door. The amount of magic displayed here was unsettling, and the knight-priest wasn't quite sure how he should respond to it. Deciding to remain quiet for the moment, he lets Jaroth handle the parlay.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand maintains his vigil blissfully unaware of the unnatural nature of the tent he watches over. He keeps an arrow ready and watches for any sign of movement.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 4, 2007)

*The Cove*

Gesturing to the Knight and Finnian the boy says "Please do have a seat gentlemen, no harm will come to you withing the confines of this tent"...then addressing jaroth he says "As yes your prying questions which have been asked in a most uncourstey way and the curiosity which has lead you to assume much authority and affect a tone which you may or may not be justifed or entitled to have" then taking  a sip of his glass he says "But i shall save us some time here is what you wish to see but i warn you to touch it means pain and perhaps death to those who do not know it's protocols" With that the waves his hand and a heavy black leather tome with a crimson leather spine and aged silver gilt on the pages appears on the table in the center of the room.

For Jaroth
[sblock]You sense impatience and offense in the boys bearing[/sblock]

For Finnian
[sblock]You sense that the boy would be very dangerous if he is cornored or placed in a very  difficult situation[/sblock]


OCC: Before you guys go on vacation  please make sure all your character sheets are updated..i promise not to let amazons capture them and turn them into sex slaves  but that is about all I can gurantee.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

Vadric ignores the man's offer to have a seat, preferring to stand near the tent door. This whole situation is beyond the knight's experience, and he remains unsure how to act. He fights down the urge to draw his blade and strike before the boy can unleash some dark magic.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 4, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Bertrand
[sblock]Watching the entrance of the tent, Bertrand blinks and swears he see's a shadow by the entryway but when he focuses his attention on it there seems to be nothing[/sblock]

For Vadric
[sblock]From his vantage point by the door, Vadric can see towards the table upon which there appears to be blood soaked bandages[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

Not one to mince words, Vadric raises his hand to point to what appears to be the blood soaked bandages on the table. "Are you injured boy?" he asks, his voice carefully neutral.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 4, 2007)

*The Cove*

"Not at all" the boy replies.

For Vadric
[sblock]Alarm bells begin to ring in the back of Vadric's mind. something is not right but he can not put a finger or sword on it yet[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

[sblock=For J. Alexander]

Would it be possible for Vadric to cast spells without alerting the boy that he was doing it? Would you want some kind of check?

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 4, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Vadric
[sblock]Something tells Vadric that it would most likely go unnoticed if he kept his voice low and his gestures small[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2007)

Bertrand thinks to himself, _I'm going to have to get some sleep soon, I'm starting to see things._ He continues to watch the hills.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

The hairs on the back of Vadric's neck rise, giving him the feeling that something bad will happen any moment. Like any skilled warrior, the knight is too experienced to ignore such small details. With small motions, and whispering under his breath, Vadric begins chanting prayers, channeling the power and seeking the blessings of The Light. 

After a score of seconds spent praying for the boons that he thinks he might soon need, Vadric takes another look about the tent, his sight aided by the divine blessings he has called upon.


*Cast magic weapon upon Warsong, then True Seeing. Finally, Vadric will cast (divine metamagc: extend) Divine Power. 

Vadric Buffed Stats
AC 27, Fort +11, Ref +6, Wil +14
Str 20 (+5), BAB +11, HP 98/87
Warsong +20/+15/+10 (1d8+8+1d6 fire/17-20)


Spells in Effect:
Magic Vestment, duration 11 hours
Magic Circle against Evil, duration 110 minutes
Magic Weapon, duration 11 minutes
True Seeing, duration 11 minutes
Divine Power, duration 22 rounds

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Magic Weapon
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Blade Barrier + Wind Walk
[/sblock]*


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 4, 2007)

Finnian pauses for an appraising look around the inside of the tent then puts the bucket down out of the way just inside.

"I see some people are more ready for travel than others. As one who needs to travel a lot for my business, might I inquire how one would acquire such a marvelous traveling domicile? I've seen kings and generals whose command tents were not as well appointed as this one.

"I do have to thank you for moving away from the other survivors. I believe they would start a riot were they to discover the nature of your tent. And were you back with them, it would be all but impossible to keep them out by merely diplomatic means."

[sblock]Finnian is trying to lighten the mood and put a more comfortable pace on Jaroth's interrogation. Information flows more freely when the participants are comfortable, and he is trying to subtly deflect any feelings of pressure the party may be pressing on the boy using his diplomatic training.
Diplomacy check (if needed) = 39, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1192233
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 4, 2007)

*The Cove*

Finnian begins his chattering and the boy responds "It was a gift from a dear friend who often traveled...as for the location, this is where the storm brought me"

For Vadric
[sblock]softly finishing his spells and prepartion Vadric enagages his heightned senses and is stunned. The figure on the couch resembles nothing human and to his immediate right is a hideious creature that has just entered the tent[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

[sblock=J. Alexander]

Can I get a better description of 'nothing human' and 'hideous creature'? 

Or maybe Vadric can identify the creatures? Perhaps he has seen their illustration in an old religious book or some such?

Knowledge Arcana +6
Knowledge Religion +11

[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Aug 5, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc:  What does Jaroth see?  He has See Invisibility up.]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 5, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Vadric
[sblock]The creatrue on the couch is perhaps 5 feet in height with and insectoid type form. Scales cover the creatrue from the waiste down while above the waist chitinous armour covers the torso and arms. A head with multiple eyes gazes at the party while it'w claw like hands hold the cup. To the immediate right is a manzised creature some 6 feet tall covered fom head to toe in a billowing black cloak. Darkness swirls around it as well the putrid smell of rotten flesh and eggs.[/sblock]

For Canan
[sblock]Alas see invidiabilty does not fucntion at all like True Seeing[/sblock]

As the party engages in conservation with their host their sense of smell is overwhelmed with the scent of rotten flesh and and sulphurous eggs.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Determined to strike the first blow against the evil beings in the tent, Vadric begins yet another spell, keeping his voice a whisper and his motions slow. Channeling the power of the Light into a powerful aura designed to only injure those of evil nature, Vadric centers a _Holy Smite_ upon the couch.

As his spell is cast, the priest-knight cries out a warning. "Ware, evil! The boy is an outsider, and their is another present as wel!"


*Cast holy smite for 10d6 damage: 33 + blindness 1 round. Will Save DC19 for 1/2 damage and to avoid the blindness.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 5, 2007)

*The Cove*

The party is talking with the young man when all of  a sudden a brilliant light descend upon the couch and the boy causing him to shriek in pain and distres....then Vadric can be heard shouting to the group "Ware, evil! The boy is an outsider, and their is another present as wel!"


Actions please


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Knowing that his companions cannot see the second being, the thing shrouded in the black cloak, Vadric draws _Warsong_ and moves to engage the enemy. As he moves across the room, his weapon's black blade erupts into silvery-gold flames. His voice is heavy with command as Vadric closes, hoping that his spell at least blinded the enemy for a few moments. "Deal with the boy. The black cloak is mine!"

*Initiative: 7
Move, activate warsong*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2007)

OOC: Is Bertrand aware of what is happening?


----------



## Canaan (Aug 5, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth, confused by what is happening at first, suddenly realizes the boy's evil nature.  Not sure whether his magic is strong enough to pierce the boy's protections and knowing it is best to hold his Druidic Fire in reserve until he can get as many foes into the area as possible, Jaroth dives for the book on the table, tumbling past everyone and out of the way.

[ooc: Jaroth's Tumble Check is 13


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 5, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Bertrand
[sblock]Bertrand thinks his eyes are acting up as he sees shadows swirl around the entrance of the tent. Then one materializes and a cloaked figure steps into the tent a black blade gleaming in the sun.[/sblock]

As Vadric explodes into action a searing pain  strikes him just above his right thigh. Doubling over in pain he manages to keep his feet. (Make a fort save dc 19)

Responding to Vadrics actions, Jaroth tumbles towards the table but his aim is off, instead of grabbing the book he sends it flying towards the left hand side of the room.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

*Vadric Fort Save: 26 (SUCCESS)*


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Cove*

Anyone else before i go on ?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"That can't be good." Dropping his bow back in the quiver, Bertrand pulls Black Scourge and commands it to light, he draws his trusty axe in the off-hand and pursues the shadow. 


OOC: Just let me know when I can attack.


----------



## Canaan (Aug 8, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth speaks a word and becomes invisible.  He will move to retrieve the book.

[ooc: casts Greater Invisibiity]


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 8, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian is rather surprised at Vadric's sudden actions. He tumbles out of his seat drawing his rapier then casts Invisibility while pausing to assess the situation.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2007)

*Great, everyone turned invisible and left Vadric with three opponents! *


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2007)

OOC: Bertrand will be there to make another target.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 8, 2007)

*The Cove*

Jaroth continues his attempt to reach the book while Finnian explodes into action. Vadric stumbles but avoids the worst of an ill fated attempt to strike him from behind as a small dagger falls to the floor as he moves away (Vadric takes 11 points of damage). 

Bertrand begins moving towards the tent.

Initative and Actions please


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Leaving Rendee to watch the door, Bertrand steps in weapons ready and seeks a foe.

OOC: [sblock]Initiative (1d20+4=18)  I don't expect to get a chance to post again until sometime tomorrow after noon, so feel free to roll attacks for Bertrand if the need arises. I don't want to hold up combat.

+15/+10 (+13/+8 2-weapon) Melee, +2 Cold Iron Flail, 1d8+5, 20/x2
+14/+9 (+12/+7 2-weapon) Melee, +1 Hand Axe, 1d6+5 (+4 2-weap), 20/x3[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Aug 8, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc:  Initiative Result = 25 ]

Jaroth will grab the book and put it in his satchel to keep it safe from harm (and invisible)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2007)

Vadric growls in pain and changes direction, slashing [iWarsong[/i] toward the the thing that stabbed him in the back, weaving the flaming blade in a complex pattern of attack. He hoped that his prayer that protected him from evil would hold off the other foes while he dealt with this one.



*
Initiative: 16
Attacks: 35, 33 (threat), 14; Confirm critical 20 ?
Damage:  17, 17 (possible critical), 12; If attack #2 is critical, damage: 30 (17 + 13)



Vadric Buffed Stats
AC 27, Fort +11, Ref +6, Wil +14
Str 20 (+5), BAB +11, HP 87/98 (87)
Warsong +20/+15/+10 (1d8+8+1d6 fire/17-20)


Spells in Effect:
Magic Vestment, duration 11 hours
Magic Circle against Evil, duration 110 minutes
Magic Weapon, duration 107 rounds
True Seeing, duration 108 rounds
Divine Power, duration 21 rounds

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Magic Weapon
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Blade Barrier + Wind Walk
[/sblock]*


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 9, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian dances out of the way of the flashing weapons maneuvering to step into a flanking position on the 'boy' next round. All can hear Finnian's voice rising to fill the chamber with a rousing highland battle song.


[sblock]Initiative = 4, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1200137
AC 18,  HP 80 / 80

Beginning Bardic Music to Inspire Courage
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 10, 2007)

*The Cove*

Jaroth = 25
Bertrand 18
Vadric = 16
Finnian = 4

Jaorth, shielded by his magic, crosses over to the book and picks it up. Upon picking up the book there is a brilliant flash of light...(Jaroth needs to roll a fort save with a dc of 22)
OCC: He warned you about the book 

Bertrand slips quietly up on the creature and delivers a devasting blow, as the creature turns and prepares to unleash his attacks upon the cowardly foe that struck him from behind, Vadric spins around and in a display of swordsman ship neatly decapaties the creature causing Bertrand to be showered with a brownish fluid. Meanwhile, Finnian once again begins his song and moves into position to support the party.

Just as things seem to go the party ways "Dark flames erupt from the boy and from the foe near the dining table striking out to the party. With unerring aim they strike Bertrand and Vadric causing 22 points of damage each.

For Jaroth
[sblock]Jaroth is stunned as the flames reach out. They are the Order's counterpart to Drudic Fire"[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Aug 10, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc:  Fortitude Save = 17 , FAIL.  If it is a poison effect, Jaroth's save was instead a 21, still a FAIL]

If Jaroth can act, he yells out:  "The boy is one of them!"  He then manuevers to get as many foes as he can in the line of fire, without getting his friends and calls on the Druid Fire; damage = 17 (reflex save for half, no SR) ]  Jaroth will ready to do this so as to catch the boy as he tries to cast a spell.

If he cannot get more foes than the boy, he unleashes a barrage of magic missles at the boy.  _"Incendia Arcus!"_.  Same as above, readying to interrupt spellcasting.

[ooc: magic missile damage = 16.  Roll to overcome SR = 12 ]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Unhappy at being blasted by the 'Dark Flames', Bertrand steps to the boy and brings flail and axe into play unleashing a hail of blows and a spray of holy water. "Diddn't your momma ever tell you little boys shouldn't play with fire."

OOC: [sblock] Flail (1d20+13=21, 1d20+8=27)

Flail Damage on the chance that a 21 hits I rolled twice (1d8+5=11, 1d8+5=11) 

Holy Water from the flail (1d6=5)

Axe (1d20+12=29, 1d20+7=20) 

Axe Damage, again 2 rolls in case the 20 hits. (1d6+4=7, 1d6+4=8) [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 10, 2007)

*The Cove*

From the corner of the room the party hears a grunt as Jaroth responds in pain and the book falls to the floor. Quickly recovering himself, he lashes out with fire towards the boy on the couch and the foe in the dining area.  Following up on the attack of fire, Bertrad rushes forward only to be meet by a flurry of black flames reaching out toward him and an unseen targe next to the wall. (Bertrand takes 18 point of damage)


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 11, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian becomes visible again as he takes advantage of his position to try to skewer the boy with Battle's Wit. His voice changes as he switches to a lively battle dance.

[sblock]AC 18, HP 80 / 80
Bardic Inspiration active (+1 morale bonus to attack and damage, +1 to Will vs fear effects)
Attacks boosted by Inspiration and Flanking.
Don't know if the Invisiblity would allow Finnian to strike the boy's flat-footed AC since he is singing.

Attack 1 = 21, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1203583
Damage 1 = 13, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1203585

Attack 2 = 19, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1203587
Damage 2 = 12, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1203590
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2007)

See Bertrand engage "the boy," Vadric turns his attention to the other foe, the darkly cloaked one. With _Warsong_ blazing brightly in hand, the Knight-Priest maneuvers through another routine of skilled cuts and thrusts.



*
Attacks: 39 (threat), 24, 23; Confirm critical 36
Damage:  31, 19, 17



Vadric Buffed Stats
AC 27, Fort +11, Ref +6, Wil +14
Str 20 (+5), BAB +11, HP 65/98 (87)
Warsong +20/+15/+10 (1d8+8+1d6 fire/17-20)


Spells in Effect:
Magic Vestment, duration 11 hours
Magic Circle against Evil, duration 110 minutes
Magic Weapon, duration 106 rounds
True Seeing, duration 107 rounds
Divine Power, duration 20 rounds

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Magic Weapon
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Blade Barrier + Wind Walk
[/sblock]*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 13, 2007)

*Anniston* AC: 29 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil) Hitpoints: 104/104 most recent dice rolls

Anniston is surprised by the sudden flurry of activity but nevertheless positions himself and readies his cudgel and shield.  He thinks to himself grimly, _"Sometimes the diplomacy of the Light is best served on the business end of a stout cudgel."_

After the first moments of chaos, Anniston recovers from his initial surprise and pounds the boy with a vengance, appearing almost clumsy in the abandon of this strikes. "By the Light and the blessings of Saint Cuthbert, I serve thee justice for thy demonic crimes!" 

Init: 16 
To hit: 21, 29, 16 
Damage: 23, 5, 10

[sblock=OOC]Using smite on the first attack.  I'm back from vacation![/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 14, 2007)

*The Cove*

As Jaroth begins to engage the boy in an arcane duel only to have his spell disappear as it reaches the boy. Sensing and opportuintiy, Bertrand rushes forward and delivers a stout attack upon the boy leaving him visiably wounded. Finally swinging into action, Anniston closes upon the boy and delivers a devasiting attack. As his cudgel strikes the boy, wisps of black flame can be seen coming from the impact area as if from a shield of some sort. Seeing his chance, Finnian slips in and delivers his attack causing and explosion of black flame and a cry from the boy as he crumples to the floor a charred corpse. (Bertrand, Finnian and Anniston need to make a ref save dc 22 for 1/2 damage of 22 points)

Vadric then closes upon the other foe and  is an encourgaing display of martial ability drops the creature in one series of attacks.


OCC: Welcome back Anniston


----------



## Canaan (Aug 14, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Stunned at the efficacy of his friends' attacks and angry with his inability to perceive the boy's allegience eariler, Jaroth snarls: "Grab anything useful quickly, we must fly."

Jaroth grabs a blanket from the room and carefully wraps the book in it, placing it in his satchel.

Then, still using his innate sense of magic, he examines the boy or his belongings for magical auras and takes what he can easily.  He won't bother with armor.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 15, 2007)

*Anniston* AC: 29 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil) Hitpoints: 93/104 most recent dice rolls

Perhaps sensing the impending retribution, Anniston ducks behind his shield just in time and deflects much of the arcane blast. (ref save for half of 22 from boy retribution (1d20+7=26))

Anniston then looks around the inside of the tent cautiously, looking for more enemies.  When all looks secure, he will begin to help the others to identify items of evil nature and/or things of value.

"Jaroth, do you think this boy was part of the evil cult you pursue?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand deftly evades the attack. He joins the Search (1d20+11=26) of the space for anything useful. 

OOC: Reflex Save (1d20+13=30)


----------



## Canaan (Aug 15, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Oops. I thought all the enemy were dead. :/]

_"Yes, Anniston.  Only the Order Drakar wield the Dark Fire.  They are beings that have been twisted by magic.  My Order suspects that the Order Drakar are no longer human.  This boy was clearly one of them, if not possessed by one."_

[Jaroth will use his knowledge arcana to determine whether the boy was possessed or was indeed one of the Order Drakar.  Knowledge Arcana Check Result = 27 ]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2007)

"Forgive me for not giving warning earlier, my friends" says Vadric, "But once I saw what we were facing I needed time to prepare, and you drew attention away from my actions. I could not let such darkness escape us. As for the boy, he was certainly not human."

The knight moves to clean _Warsong_ on his opponent's cloak before sheathing the blade, and then follows Jaroth's instructions to help recover what they may.


----------



## Canaan (Aug 15, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth will point out to the others what items he finds that are magical in nature.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 16, 2007)

*The Cove*

Scanning the room the only things radating magic are the robes worn by the fallen foes. A search of the common area reveals nothing of major interst other than high quality furniture and rugs..

There are 6 curtains along the exterior of the  room....two to each side, and two across from the entryway.
The party entered on the south side so here are the partions pick the one you want to search and click on the spoiler.

West 1:
[sblock] Pushing asides the hevy curtain you enter into a 15x20 room. Along the southern side of the room you see a row of bunkbeds (5 for a total of 10 bunks) with a set of double lockers along the south wall seperating the bunks. In front of each set of bunks are two small chests. Along the norther wall there are three small tables each capable of seating 4 people. In the north western corner are two roll top desk with chairs.[/sblock]

West 2.
[sblock] Pushing asides the hevy curtain you enter into a 15x20 room. Along the southern side of the room you see a row of bunkbeds (5 for a total of 10 bunks) with a set of double lockers along the south wall seperating the bunks. In front of each set of bunks are two small chests. Along the norther wall there are three small tables each capable of seating 4 people. In the north western corner are two roll top desk with chairs.[/sblock]

North 1:
[sblock]Entering the room, having moved a heavy curtain you find a 20x20 room. At the very back are three curtained off two of which are tiled in a rich mosaic of sea green tile. In the center of the norht wall is a large spiquet with three dials just beneath it. The third area contains a oversized bathtub that can accomdate even a very large indidivudal.In the front of the room are several wardrobes containg large fluffy towels, a varity of robes while another one conatins a varity of bath salts, bathing tools, oils and soaps. To the immediate left and right of the entry way are two small tile and enclosed areas which contain a tile garderrobe.[/sblock]

Norht 2
[sblock]This 20x20 room is set up as a kitchen. Directly across from the entrance is a large wooden cook stove (eight burners). To the left of the stove is a large double oven, while to the right is a large series of storage cabniates. On the west side of the room is a large triple sink with a pump mounted above them. Countertops and work areas are to either side of the sink. The eastern wall is coverd in cabniates some of whose doors are 6 feet high and three feet wide. There are four of these. In the center is a large butchers block and prep area.[/sblock]

East 1
[sblock]Enetering this area you are suprised to find a 10x20 room that has been decorted as a lavish bedroom. A large four poster bed dominates the center of the eastern most wall with two jade topped tables to either side of the bed. Three wardrobes dominate the norhter wall while to the south is a small comfortable sitting area and secretary A figure can be seen laying in the bed propped up on pillows..[/sblock]

East 2
[sblock]This area much to your suprise is a well apportined bedroom. Two large queen size beds are on the northern wall. Several chests and wardrobes line the walls while two secretaires and a nice ivory 4 seat table are along the southern wall.[/sblock]

Who is going to search where?

For Jaroth
[sblock]The order does not poesses people in the way most of the light thinks of demonic possession. When the order takes control of an idividual they destroy the soul and life force and inhabit the shell. nothing remains of the person possessed[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Aug 16, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"The robes must be taken and destroyed."_  Jaroth states, as he becomes visible.

[ooc:  Are there any visible effects from the failed Fort Save?]

wrapping the book in a blanket, Jaroth stuffs it into his satchel.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 16, 2007)

*The Cove*

There are no ill effects that Jaroth can determine.....care to give me a list of all your current protections etc    (insert wicked laugh)


----------



## Canaan (Aug 16, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> There are no ill effects that Jaroth can determine.....care to give me a list of all your current protections etc    (insert wicked laugh)




Doh!

Jaroth has the following protections up:

endure elements (cloak)
+4 resistance bonus to saves (cloak)
+4 resistance bonus to poison and disease (Druid Ability)
shield
barkskin
greater mage armor
greater invisibility
see invisibility

And whatever other protections were afforded all of us by the others, if any.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 16, 2007)

"Ah, I see, Jaroth.  Perhaps you will give us more information about this cult.  As time permits, of course."

Anniston turns to Vadric, "Brother knight, it seems you have the miracle of True Sight.  I will assist you with your investigation of these curtains.  There may be more foes lurking about."  Anniston follows Vadric should he care to explore any of the curtains.


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 16, 2007)

Finnian picks himself up and checks to make sure he's taken no serious injury from the boy's retaliatory death throes.

"Well, that was certainly not the way I expected things to go. I could tell that the 'boy' believed himself powerful but not the nature or allies that were revealed. I'm glad someone else was able to see through his deceptions.

"How much time do you think we have to search before the other Order members get here? There are probably many secrets concealed here. If we could find information on how this tent works, we could take it with us to search thoroughly at our leisure.

"For now, this seems to be as good a place to start as any."

Finnian turns to the first curtain to the right of the entrance and pulls it aside.

[sblock]Reflex save = 16 (fail), http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1210835

AC 18, HP 58 / 80

Moving to search east 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Following his natural inclination to go north toward home, Bertrand pulls open the first curtain leading to the North and finds the sumptuous bath and garderobe. He briefly examines the oils, salts and soaps curious as to where they might have originated. He thinks to himself, _wouldn't Tessa find this place a delight? _ The old pain strikes him hard as memories of his lost love come flooding in. He dries moist eyes on a towel before returning to the main room to see what the others have found. "Just a very bath and privy up there he announces."


----------



## Canaan (Aug 16, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth is clearly uncomfortable.  _"Friends, we must hurry.  Several members of the Order Drakar close  on this position as we speak.  These creatures do not merely possess the Dark Fire.  They have terrible claws and whisper dark secrets and lies that can make one go mad.  I fear they may overwhelm us."_ 

Jaroth picks up the robes of the fallen members of the order and shoves them into his satchel.  _"I must burn these."_

After a moment he speaks again.  This time with a far away expression.  _"They were once human.  Members of my Order.  Against all caution and warnings by our Council, their leader delved deep into forbidden and ancient arcane lore.  With caution thrown to the wind, he become obsessed with the forbidden arts.  The magic twisted him and blackened his soul.  Others followed him, hungry for the power that could be theirs and deceived by his wicked lies.  They too became twisted.  Eventually they were discovered and banished, but not without a terrible cost.  Many of my Order died that day."

"Whereas my Order seeks to unify the races of the Four Lands and bring peace to its people, the Order Drakar seeks to subjugate the races under the will of their leader, known now only as The Warlock Lord."

"Very few others know of this struggle or of the existence of The Warlock Lord.  Of those that do, many ignore the threat for fear that addressing it will start a mass panic or weaken their authority to rule.  They will continue to ignore the threat until it is on their very doorstep, I fear."

"There is one other thing.  It is in the North that The Warlord and his minions were banished.  It is in the North that we now find ourselves.  Deep into their lands.  It was clearly their intention to bring the book I now carry to the Warlock Lord.  I must spirit it away from here quickly.  I must bring it back to my Order.  They will know what it is and how to destroy or seal it away so that the Order Drakar cannot reach it.  So much effort they put into getting this book, it must be very important to the Order Drakar."_

His face clears and he focuses on his companions.  _"The way will be difficult and fraught with peril. Would you accompany me on this mission?"_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2007)

Vadric follows the others as they throw back each of the curtains, using his _true sight_ to see the truth of any illusions or concealments that may be in place. 


Once the group is done with their search, he turns to Jaroth. "While the church has given me orders to report to Westmarch, I do not believe that I can stand idly by and let this darkness threaten the realms of Light. I shall aid you in your endeavors, Jaorth."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 16, 2007)

*The Four Lands*

OCC: Guys, i really do appreciate the interaction but the campaing is only very loosly related to Terry Brook's writings and mostly in terms of geography...so let's not get to far afield on motives etc..but as back history it does work in nicely 

Vadrics true seeing shows nothing abnormal.


----------



## Canaan (Aug 16, 2007)

*Sorry*

[ooc: I'm just kind of winging it here.  I was trying to think what Jaroth would want to do and I incorporated the rest of the story.  Sorry.  I should have sent you a post individually and ask all of the background stuff.  So where does this leave us?  Do I need to edit Jaroth's response to the others? If so, in what way? Thanks ]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 16, 2007)

*The Four Lands*

No it actually does work in as the southlands (valley of the light) were invaded by the big ugly bad things from the north once upon a time...etc....and the northlands are not really know or cared about by the southalnds etc....just did not want you guys to get lead astray thinking it would follow the books etc or base your actions on things that may or may not be true ......and once again..love the backstory..it was appropriate to your character and your area of concers...

For you other players out there,,,,feel free like Jaroth from time to time to kinda make up a little backstory etc that fits your character and inject it at a good time.......I really do love the way you guys are develpoing and playing your characters...to me i much rather see character development and inteaction than the hack and slash combat after combat....


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2007)

OOC: Hey, I'm all for character development and interaction. Especially since Bertrand keeps getting his butt kicked in the fights.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 16, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Hmmmm ever think that if he did not keep sticking his butt out there to be raped  ie: quit trying to stand toe to toe with a creature of the dm's own perveted making  bad things would not happen


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 17, 2007)

"Jaroth, I will definitely accompany you in the safeguarding of such material as that book would appear to be. If we are to leave quickly, then I had best continue with my search," moving the curtain aside to spy into the room beyond.

"Uh, gentlemen. It seems we are not alone here," Finnian calls to the others as he spies the figure on the bed. Turning back, he looks for a way to pin the curtain open as he addresses the figure.

"Pardon me. Perhaps you did not realize there were others here in your tent."

Finnian studies the figure, and its responses to his intrusion, before moving closer.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Having just glanced into the other northern curtain Bertrand annouces, "Kitchen" before turning to see what Finnian has found.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Hmmmm ever think that if he did not keep sticking his butt out there to be raped  ie: quit trying to stand toe to toe with a creature of the dm's own perverted making  bad things would not happen




I'll try that next time, but I don't think my fellows will appreciate it much.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2007)

Vadric moves to stand next to Finnian at the mention of company, _Warsong_ sliding easily into the knight's hand. He casts his gaze upon the figure, analyzing it with his divinely enhanced sight.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 18, 2007)

*The Cove*

Finnian calls out to the party that they are not alone then begins to address questions to the room he just checked. There is not answer to Finnians inquiry.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 18, 2007)

[backdated action]

Anniston considers Jaroth's discourse and quest carefully before answering, "I will pray about what you have said and discern what the Light reveals to me in this matter.  It is clear that this dark cult needs to be confronted and if the Light is calling me to this task then with honor I will serve by your side."

"One other thing, Jaroth.  The boy accused Vadric and I of being unfaithful to the Church and to the Light by traveling and consorting with you.  It is not surprising that he would say these things.  The darkness will always attempt to use deceit to sow division between the alies of the Light arrayed against it.  True loyalty and friendship is unknown to the darkness.  It thinks only in terms of enemies and resources, attack and defense."

"I am not a member of the Magisterium of Illumination, but I understand that the true teaching of the Church does not rightly condemn those who receive their arcane gift from the Light and use that gift in good faith.  This gift is rare, and it is easily mistaken with selfish and trecherous wizardry.  It is a great gift, but one that comes with hardship.  The saying goes, those to whom much is given, much is expected.  Those who embrace this hardship and dedicate their lives to the path of Light will be justified in the Light.  Those who use their precious and holy gift for evil will be damned beyond all redemption.  It is my duty and honor to stand by your side and testify on your behalf to the Church if such an event should ever become necessary."

[current action]

Anniston stands beside Vadric and awaits his declaration of what he sees with his True Sight in the room with the figure.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 18, 2007)

*The Cove*

Scanning with true sight it is revealed that the figure in the bed is ineed human and appears to be in a deep sleep. Bandages can be seen wrapping his chest and arms.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 21, 2007)

"Vadric, that form appears to be bound.  Is it as it appears?"

Anniston approaches the bed along the wall, his shield lifted defensively.  He looks at the figure more closely.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2007)

"Wounded, perhaps," says Vadric, approaching the bed with Anniston.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2007)

*The Cove*

Approaching the bed, Anniston and Vadric see the boy from the ship, propped up on pillows laying in the bed. A carefull look shows that his chest is wrapped tightly in bandages with a faint trace of green and red stains around the right chest and side. To even an untrained eye he appears feverish and extremely pale.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 22, 2007)

"Well, this is interesting.  What do you suggest we do with our young friend here?  He could be a source of considerable information.  Perhaps we could AirWalk him out of here along with the book."

"But that does raise an interesting question.  Jaroth, I think you mentioned before that you could not sense the book.  That might imply the use of some sort of arcane ward to hide the book.  If the dark wizard uncloaked the book during our initial conversation, if he lifted the ward, then if there are others of his order nearby then they now have the ability to sense the book.  This could be interpreted by them as a sort of emergency distress signal.  If this is true, then they may be descending on our position as we speak."

[sblock=question of clarification]I assume that the Drakar cult "boy" we just killed (the one that was shape-changed to appear as the boy, but was actually some sort of creature) did in fact look like the boy from the ship (the same boy that is in the bed in front of us)?  also, did the appearance of the boy change to its natural form after it was killed?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2007)

*Clarification*

Once the creatures were killed all thatwas left of them were empty robes which Jaroth too possession of. the party did not see any physical bodies. Thecreatrue that you fought in the living area did indeed look remarkably like the boy in front of you.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2007)

Vadric sheaths his weapon and moves to the buy's side, examining the extent of his wounds with a well-trained eye.


*Heal +10*


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2007)

*The Cove*

Moving closer to the bed, the boy suddenly lurches forward and plants a big kiss on Vadric 

okay back to reality 

Moving closer to the bed, Vadric begins to examin the boy. It is obivious that he has suffered some type of sever wound to the chest region which from the pattern of blood stains on the bandanging apperars to be puncture wounds. Vsrious scars that are long healed can be seen about the boys body while around both wrists the skin is raw and inflamed.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2007)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Okay, maybe I'm way off base here, but do the wounds look like the flail and axe marks Bertrand inflicted on the seeming 'boy' in the other room. In other words could he have been somehow transfered to this bed by a contingency? All this magical stuff has Bertrand thinking crazy thoughts.


----------



## Canaan (Aug 22, 2007)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> "Well, this is interesting.  What do you suggest we do with our young friend here?  He could be a source of considerable information.  Perhaps we could AirWalk him out of here along with the book."
> 
> "But that does raise an interesting question.  Jaroth, I think you mentioned before that you could not sense the book.  That might imply the use of some sort of arcane ward to hide the book.  If the dark wizard uncloaked the book during our initial conversation, if he lifted the ward, then if there are others of his order nearby then they now have the ability to sense the book.  This could be interpreted by them as a sort of emergency distress signal.  If this is true, then they may be descending on our position as we speak."
> 
> [sblock=question of clarification]I assume that the Drakar cult "boy" we just killed (the one that was shape-changed to appear as the boy, but was actually some sort of creature) did in fact look like the boy from the ship (the same boy that is in the bed in front of us)?  also, did the appearance of the boy change to its natural form after it was killed?[/sblock]




Jaroth responds:  _"Yes.  But I have no means to mask its presence.  It is a risk I will have to take until a council can be called.  I will begin working on a way to mask the book, but it may take some time."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2007)

*The Cove*

The boy's upper torso is neatly bandaged so the type of weapon can not be discerned unless a party member removes the bandages.

occ: 1500 xp to the character who address the boy by his proper name


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Can you hear me Morgan de Sion?"  

OOC: Twas Bertrand that first learned his name after all...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2007)

*I couldn't find the name anywhere. LOL. Nice work, Scotley.*


Vadric moves closer to the boy, to try to rouse him from his current state.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 24, 2007)

Anniston resists the urge to lift the boy and carry him bodily from the bed.  He shakes his head and steps back, giving the others room to wake the boy more gently.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Have we searched all the room yet?" He struggles to remember if de Sion had any servants or companions.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 25, 2007)

*The Cove*

Upon examing the figure, Vadric is convinced he is suffering from a dangersouly high fever as well as sever blood loss and some type of trama, most likely the wounds in his side. Attempts to review the figure meet with very limited sucees with deep blue eyes opening briefly before falling back into a fever induced sleep. 

Searching his memory Bertrand rembers a large black cat that he saw once or twice while Morgan was entering and exiting his room.

Jaroth please make a knowledge check DC 15

If you make it then here you go
For Jaroth
[sblock]Jaroth remebers that wounds inflicted by certain members of the Order of Drakar are extremely poisinous and can create abnormally high fevers.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Aug 25, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Knowledge Arcana Check = 25 ]

"He is affected by a very toxic poison.  We must purge it from his system if he is to survive."  Jaroth warns.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 25, 2007)

"We should stabilize him if we can.  But in any case we should decide how long we are prepared to stay here.  As the old saying goes, not to decide is to decide. Jaroth can you determine if the other members of the Order of Drakar are approaching our position?  Can you determine how many they are?

I'd rather fight the Drakar here, or even pursue them and take them by surprise, rather than lead them back to the camp."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 25, 2007)

*the Cove*

For Jaroth
[sblock] Pausing for just a brief moment, Jaroth remembers that the posion if it does not kill within the first 12 to 24 hours, generally burns itself out and that some who have lived thru it claim or are reputed to have claimed great insight into the shadow worlds.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2007)

Vadric raises an eyebrow as Jaroth mentions the poison burning through the young man's body. "I have the ability to purge his body of toxins and such."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 27, 2007)

*The Cove*

As the party stands around the boy planning their next move, louds claps of thunder announcing an oncoming strom can be heard


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 28, 2007)

"hmmm, perhaps there is more than one reason to stay put in this shelter.  Jaroth, can you tell if this storm is natural?"


----------



## Canaan (Aug 28, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> "hmmm, perhaps there is more than one reason to stay put in this shelter.  Jaroth, can you tell if this storm is natural?"





ooc: Knowledge Nature Check = 9 ]

"I cannot be sure.  But the Order Drakar closes."

Turning to Vadric, Jaroth responds: "If he has been in this condition for at least a day, he will be fine.  Otherwise, he has not yet weathered the worst of it and should be purged of the venom."

"We must hurry, friends!"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 28, 2007)

"Jaroth, I know you are anxious to leave this place.  But should we leave?  Do you think we can hide the book from the order?  If they can find it, as you did, then by leaving we would give up this defensible position and also perhaps lead them directly to the other survivors of the shipwreck.  If we cannot hide the book, then perhaps we should fight them now.  Vadrik and Jaroth, how are you doing for magical power?  It seems the earlier fight went quickly, so we should be in fairly good shape."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 28, 2007)

*The Cove*

Extending his senses, Jaroth come to the conclusion quickly that there is nothing unnatural about the storm. Jaorth's best guess is that the magically created storm of two days ago distorted the natural weather patterns and nautre is in the process of righting itself. For some reason this makes him a little uneasy.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 28, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Taking out a wand Bertrand quickly heals himself. "This tent is obviously more than it appears and might withstand a storm. If we are going to stay here we need to bring Rendee and the horses inside too."

OOC: [Sblock]Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5=6, 1d8+5=10)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2007)

"Our enemy closes on us," says Vadric, looking around the interior of the extra-dimesional space. "The question is: are we in a more defensible position here, or outside in the open?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 28, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I think it depends on the range of that dark fire. If we can stand off and use bows and spells without them being able to reach us then outside is better. In here we'll be fighting at close quarters and likely to be roasted again." He sudders at the memory of the dark fire.


----------



## Canaan (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking at Bertrand, Jaroth responds.  _"The Drakarian must be near its foe for the Dark Fire to be effective.  Notwithstanding that fact, if we are to face several members of the Order Drakar, I suggest we fight them in here.  Outside they will be able to pervert the natural landscape and weather to their will, heedless of the affect their corrupt magic has on the natural order.  In such close quarters, they are less likely to use the Dark Fire for fear of harming eachother in its reach.  But a risk exists in this.  It is possible that once they get here, they will simply wait for us to emerge or for whatever magical effect is maintaining this tent to diminish.  Still, we might have the element of surprise.  Since the boy was one of them, they will not suspect us."_

Jaroth's worried expression clearly belies the fact that he has a lot on his mind.  But answering Anniston, he says.  _"My powers are not terribly diminshed after our brief battle.  But I can call on the my Order's Fire only once more today."_

Sensing the storm, Jaroth continues.  _"I can await the enemy outside the tent while cloaked in my magic.  The storm will enhance my powers such that I should be able to weaken them considerably before they strike."_


----------



## Rath Lorien (Aug 30, 2007)

Anniston takes on an attitude of all business and says, "We need to secure this area and defend it until we can safely move the boy.  Vadric, if you know how to aid the boy then I suggest you do that now.  The rest of us should do a quick search of the remaining rooms and then secure the front area for combat.  I will stand watch in the front room in case someone should attempt to enter that way."

Anniston moves into the front room and moves one of the couches in front of the entrance in order to impede someone from entering easily.  He also reasons that if anyone tries to enter invisibily it will make it easier to detect the entrace.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2007)

Bertrand summons Rendee and together they bring in the horses putting them out of site in some of the unoccupied rooms. Assuming there is no obvious foe watching, Bertrand takes a moment to cover their tracks close to the tent. With luck the storm will take care of the tracks further out before the enemy arrives. Once the horses are settled, Rendee pauses to cast a spell on Bertrand. Finally, he takes a position at the door where he can see out the tent flap yet conceal his presence. 

OOC: [sblock]Stoneskin[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Aug 30, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth approaches and hands Finnian his satchel containing the corrupt tome.  _"If things do not go well, I need you to take this book to my Order and report all that you have witnessed.  They will know how to destroy or bind it so that its malevalence does not spread.  Use the paper and quill in the satchel to communicate with my Order.  Place the paper in the rosewood box and shut the box.  Any message will get to the High Council."_

Jaroth calls upon his magic to cloak himself in _greater invisibility_.  Wrapping his cloak about him, he exits the tent in grim determination.  Taking a position far to the side of the tent he keeps a vigilant eye out, relying on his own senses and that of his magic through the still active _see invisibility_ spell.

Jaroth unsheathes Dark Razor to add the weapon's considerable senses to his own.  Sitting down on a nearby rock with a high vantage point, Jaroth lays Dark Razor across his lap.

_Now we shall see, my friend.  _ Jaroth mentally communicates to Dark Razor. 

This weather bodes ill. The sentient scimitar responds.

_A storm is coming._ Jaroth looks off to the horizon, looking for members of the Order Drakar.

You will be tested.

[ooc: Jaroth prepares to cast _call lightning_ as soon as he sees a Drakarian, unless you allow him to cast it and hold it. ]


----------



## Canaan (Aug 30, 2007)

*Jaroth (edit)*

[Please note that I updated my previous post.  Our computers crashed or I would have edited it earlier.]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2007)

WHile the others prepare defenses, Vadric moves to attend the boy. Calling upon the power of the Light, the knight-priest lays his hands upon the young man's chest and tries to purge the poisons from his system.


*Cast Neutralize Poison

Also, how much time has passed since our fight ended?

[sblock=stats & spells]
Vadric Current Stats
AC 27, Fort +11, Ref +6, Wil +14
Str 14 (+2), BAB +8, HP 65/87
Warsong +13/+8 (1d8+4+1d6 fire/17-20)


Spells in Effect:
Wind Walk, duration 9 hours
Magic Vestment, duration 10 hours
Magic Circle against Evil, duration 50 minutes
Magic Weapon, duration 106 rounds 
True Seeing, duration 107 rounds
Divine Power, duration 20 rounds

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Magic Weapon
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Blade Barrier + Wind Walk
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2007)

Since the  fight perhaps an hour has past.


OCC; More to come later


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 4, 2007)

*The Cove*

Jaroth steps outside and begins his prepartions and is greated with a cold wind blowing in from the sea. Making his prepartions, he senses lighting answering his call...and like the night of the great storm he snese he has a greater control than is normal but that should he lose his control then havoc could occur.

Anniston begins to rearrange the furniture as Bertrand and Rendee secure the horses in one of the side rooms.

Vadric moves to attend to the boy and offers up his prayer to the light for it;s aid. Reaching out to touch the boy he at once senes his spell fighting to overcome the poison...follwoing his senses he soon becomes involved in the struggle directing the healing magic withing the boys bodys.

(Please make to rolls Vadric  DC 20 and DC 18..you can use any spell or healing bonus as well as wisdom)

(Jaroth please roll a spot check for me)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2007)

*
Raw Die Rolls: 11 and 4

Not sure what bonuses you wanted me to add. Vadric has Heal +10 and a Wis Mod of +5.
*


----------



## Canaan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: If he can take 10 on this roll, he is doing so, for a total of 15 plus 2 for Darkrazor's aid another. That brings the total to 17.  There may be situational modifiers as well, for example, higher ground and rain--adding and substracting from the roll, respectively.  If taking 10 is not possible on this roll, Jaroth's spot result is as follows: Darkrazor gets a 12  to add +2 to aid another.  Jaroth gets a 8 , for a total of 10.]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 5, 2007)

*The cove*

From his vantage point Jaroth sees several figures converging on the camp perhaps 100 yards away. he observes that they alll are wearing dark sinster black cloaks.

Vadric senses the resistance of the poision to his spell but puts forth his will and soon he sneses the poison fade from the boys body. The effort leaves Vadric exhausted and he feels drained. Checking he discovers that all spells above 3rd have been drained from him in the conflict with the poison.


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 5, 2007)

Finnian takes Jaroth's satchel and slings it over his back assuring Jaroth that he'll take care of it.

Finnian moves back into the front room as Vadric takes over with Morgan.

Feeling the residual aches from the death of the Drakar creature, Finnian casts a cure upon himself and turns to help Anniston in preparing a defensible position.

[sblock] AC 18, HP 74 / 80
Spells {per day / cast} 3, 5, 5 / 1, 2
Cure Moderate Wounds = 16, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1242959

Yea, I'm back. Vacation was great, and greatly needed, but it's nice to be back. [/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 5, 2007)

*Jaroth*

On seeing the Order Drakar approach and noting their distance, Jaroth sends a _message_ to Anniston.  The Order Drakar approach.  They are 100 yards away.

Jaroth then _shields_ himself with his magic. [ooc: extended _shield_ (22 minutes).]

When the members of the Order Drakar close to 210 feet, he lets loose the first lightning bolt.  The damage for the bolts is as follows: 10, 20, 11, 26, 9, 16, 25, 15, 23, 18.  Reflex Save DC 19 for half.  Jaroth is strategically targeting them so as to maximize the damage done and thin the ranks of the Order Drakar.] 


*Call Lightning*
Evocation [Electricity]
Level: Drd 3 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 round 
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level) 
Effect: One or more 30-ft.-long vertical lines of lightning 
Duration: 1 min./level 
Saving Throw: Reflex half 
Spell Resistance: Yes 

Immediately upon completion of the spell, and once per round thereafter, you may call down a 5-foot-wide, 30-foot-long, vertical bolt of lightning that deals 3d6 points of electricity damage. The bolt of lightning flashes down in a vertical stroke at whatever target point you choose within the spell’s range (measured from your position at the time). Any creature in the target square or in the path of the bolt is affected. 

You need not call a bolt of lightning immediately; other actions, even spellcasting, can be performed. However, each round after the first you may use a standard action (concentrating on the spell) to call a bolt. You may call a total number of bolts equal to your caster level (maximum 10 bolts). 

If you are outdoors and in a stormy area—a rain shower, clouds and wind, hot and cloudy conditions, or even a tornado (including a whirlwind formed by a djinni or an air elemental of at least Large size)—each bolt deals 3d10 points of electricity damage instead of 3d6. 

This spell functions indoors or underground but not underwater.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand waits, weapons in hand peeking out of the tent and ready to hide and try to surprise anyone approaching the tent as they step in. Rendee has his crossbow loaded and is waiting well down the hall from the opening to provide support. Bertrand's dog, Chaucer, waits down the hall with Rendee, where the large hound is sprawled on the floor gnawing a bit of meat from the kitchen.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2007)

Vadric staggers to his feet, bracing himself against the wall. Combating the toxins in de Sion's body had drained him, and the warrior-priest could feel the beginnings of what would undoubtedly be a  severe headache coming on. Still, he couldn't abandon his companions in the coming fight...

Moving to rejoin his friends, Vadric quickly considers his remaining reserves of power and what prayers may be of use against the Order Drakar.

*Vadric will cast bless, providing all his companions a +1 to attacks & saves vrs fear, shield of faith for a +3 to AC; upon Anniston's confirmation that the Order is approaching, Vadric will cast DMM Extend Divine Favor for +3 attack & damage*

[sblock=stats & spells]
Vadric Current Stats
AC 30, Fort +11, Ref +6, Wil +14
Str 14 (+2), BAB +8, HP 65/87
_Warsong_ +17/+12 (1d8+7+1d6 fire/17-20)


Spells in Effect:
Wind Walk, duration 9 hours
Magic Vestment, duration 10 hours
Magic Circle against Evil, duration 50 minutes
Bless, duration 108 rounds
Shield of Faith, duration 109 rounds
Divine Favor, duration 20 rounds

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- _0-Level (6):_ Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- _1st Level (7+1):_ Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Magic Weapon
- _2nd Level (5+1):_ Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- _3rd Level (5+1):_ Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment 
- _4th Level (4+1):_ Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- _5th Level (3+1):_ Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- _6th Level (1+1):_ Blade Barrier + Wind Walk
[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 6, 2007)

Anniston relays the message from Jaroth to the others in the tent.  The sound of lighting strikes in quick succession seem to confirm that the battle has begun.  Anniston casts protection from evil on himself, followed by bull's strength and magic weapon.


----------



## Canaan (Sep 6, 2007)

*Jaroth*

After casting the call lighting spell, Jaroth intones:

_Sethia, Sky Duchess, I beseech thee!
Our enemy approaches quick and fast!
Cede your stormy winds to me!
slow their movement, wall of wind, they shall not pass!_

[ooc: Jaroth casts control winds to create an outward pressing wall of circling wind around the tent to disrupt rays and missiles and slow movement to allow the lightning bolts time to do their damage.]

On succeeding rounds, he lets _magic missiles_ fly.

[ooc: damage is 15, 20, 16, 17 ]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 6, 2007)

*The Cove*

Approaching the tent with evil in their hearts the Order is unaware that Jaroth has spotted them and of their danger. Closing to within 200 feet of the tent, they are suddenly subjected to an overwheliming attack that Jaroth unleases from the sky. Seemingly to focus on the three that are seem to be in movement together, Jaroth;s lighting falls amoung them. The fury of the lighting is such that when it clears nothing can be seen of the three targets (I hate invisible castler...is it okay for the dm to cheat for the monsters?)

Having finished his attack, Jaorth then turns his attention to summoing a wind shield. As he turns his attention to the winds, the Order responds in kind and dark bolts of lighting begin to fall from the sky towards the encampment.

For Jaroth
[sblock]From his vantage point, Jaroth see the dark bolts falling on the tent but to his suprise they are deflected as they hammer against a blue grey shield that seems to be around the tent protecting it. Quickly scanning the area, Jaroth sees that the other opponets are singular and he can count at least 8 of them.[/sblock]

Waiting inside the tent, the party hears a might clap of thunder and can scent the ozone in the air for the passage of massibe bolts of lighting. The the tent is rocked with a series of heavy concusive blows that knock furniture over and even shatter a few vases. (Everyone roll a ref save at dc 14 or fall on your prat)

Initative please ...


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2007)

*Bertrand*

OOC: [sblock]

Bertrand, Reflex Save and Initiative (1d20+13=33, 1d20+4=5) 
Rendee, Reflex Save and Initiative (1d20+4=7, 1d20+2=13) 
Chaucer, Reflex Save and Initiative (1d20+7=24, 1d20+3=8) [/sblock]

Bertrand maintains his feet easily, but is distracted by Rendee's tumble. Chaucer drops his snack and gets to his feet with a woof. Rendee struggles to his feet using the big dog's collar to rise. Weapons ready, Bertrand waits for the curtain to move so he can attack.


----------



## Canaan (Sep 6, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Initiative Result = 22.  Gotta love that Greater Invisibility, pheeww! It's saving Jaroth's arse right now!]

Action:

Seeing the effect of the Drakarian's lightning and having raised the protective wind wall via his _control winds_ spell, Jaroth moves closer to the entrance of the tent and readies to counter the next spell any of the Drakarians cast by disrupting the caster with a barrage of_ magic missiles_.


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 7, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian easily maintains his feet and avoids the tumbling furnishings. Then he pauses to look around to see who might need help before returning his attention to the entrance.

[sblock]Reflex Save = 23, Initiative = 4; http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1248100

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2007)

Vadric, still somewhat drained and shaky from clearing the toxins out of the boy's body, is caught offguard by the concussive force of the lightning, falling to the ground. He shakes his head and quickly climbs to his feet, ready for the impending attack. 


*
Initiative: 23
Reflex Save: 10
*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 8, 2007)

Anniston stands firm against the blasts that rock the area.  He continues to prepare his spells.


init: 15 
ref save: 24


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 9, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Kellson
[sblock]Having spent a cold day and night on the beach with little food and no shelter, Kellson sets forth alon the beach the next monring hoping to find survivors. Around 9am, he sees flashes of lighinting followed by darker bolts of energy descend towards the ground with huge expolsive noise. His best guest places it to be something beyond a small hillock some 15o yards to the west.[/sblock]


Continuing their prepartions the party in the tent remains safe. As they finish another series of blasts rock the tent. (make a ref roll gentlement dc 15)

Scanning the area, Jaroth see's a member begin his preparaions and unleashes his attack. The missels fly true but are meet with resistance and only two manage to penetrate the shielding. Sensing that their magical foe is outside the protection of the tent, members of the order begin to scan the area and Jaroth obesvers 6 beginning incancations of one type of another.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 9, 2007)

The blasts continue to rock the shelter, but Anniston seems to take little notice.

second ref save: 20 

"They continue to target this shelter, but it appears to be holding up.  I say as we stay put as long as the shelter holds, then we charge.  ...give Jaroth time to soften them up a bit!  If anyone has anything that will help us to defend against lightning then perhaps now is the time!"


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 9, 2007)

[sblock=Kellson]Cold and bedraggled, and now genuinely curious, Kellson first waves a gnarled piece of wood in his hand in a majestic flourish before disappearing entirely. He follows this with an unseen flick to transport himself on top of the nearby hillock, hoping to get a clearer view of the unfolding display.

Casts Greater Invisibility - 9 Rounds
Casts Dimension Door

Spells left:
1st- 8
2nd- 7
3rd- 7
4th- 3[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 9, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth darts inside the tent.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 9, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Bertrand, Anniston, Vadric and Finnian
[sblock]Watching the door, the curtains part and a figure moves into the main salon. (Actionc please and please keep them private to only those in the room)[/sblock]


For Jaroth
[sblock]Jaroth attempts to enter the tent and meets several couches and obstacles in his way. Reflex save dc 20 please and please private your posts[/sblock]

For Kellson
[sblock]quickly traveling to a small rise, Kellson observes 14 figures surronding a small tent. Several appear to be involved in acrance incancations.[/sblock]

For Neurotic
[sblock]Scouting the tundra on his mission of updating and making accurate maps, the knight obsevers a small heavily armed company headed toward the south west. In the dircetion they are travelling perhaps some 5 miles away, lighiting can be observed falling towards the earth.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 9, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock]Jaroth's reflex save is 26 .[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 9, 2007)

[sblock=Kellson]Kellson stands atop the small hill and looks with curiosity upon the scene. While thankful to see signs of life, he is a bit concerned as to why so many arcanists would be menacingly converging upon a simple tent.

OOC: Approximately how far away are these creatures?[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 10, 2007)

[sblock=Anniston actions]
Anniston yells, "Something just entered invisibly!"

He leaps to attack
To hit: 30, 27, 19 
Damage: 10, 8, 12 

(of course, if Jaroth is NOT invisible, then I will not attack...)
[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 10, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth yells out in pain and screams:  _"it's me!  It's Jaroth.  Aww Gods!  Aww Gods! the pain! the pain!"_

[ooc:  of course, Anniston has a 50% miss chance ]

He becomes visible.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 10, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Anniston
[sblock]please roll the 50 percent chance to hit jaroth for your three attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 10, 2007)

*Scout knight*

Vorian follows the group for about half a mile then jumps on the horse and rides toward the lightning taking care to stay hidden behind the hills until he approaches. Then, still hidden tries to see what is going on.

[sblock=OOC] not going quietly in full plate, but with storm raging it shouldn't really be a problem.
It helps if he already passed(scouted out) this part of the coast.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2007)

[sblock=For those inside the tent]

Vadric managed to maintain his footing as the next blast rocks the ground (Rflx Save 17), and continues to stand ready. The warrior-priest knows their foe will soon enter, and he mentally prepares for the coming combat.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2007)

OOC: [sblock=For the DM]Bertrand doesn't go off until 5 initiative. I know Anniston acts before then, what about Jaroth? After all the shouting, Bertrand wouldn't attack him, but if he acts first then he would have done has best to use a full attack with sneak attack, which could prove messy. Should Bertrand attack?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 10, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Bertrad
[sblock]No Jaroth goes before Bertrand..so your safe.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Bertrad
> [sblock]No Jaroth goes before Bertrand..so your safe.[/sblock]




[sblock=For the DM]I think the correct comment is 'He's safe'. We had a king sized can of whoop ass ready for the first poor bastard through the door. I guess Bertrand will hold his position and wait for the next one to come in. I just hope he doesn't off one of the newbies![/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 11, 2007)

[sblock=Inside the tent]Finnian has no difficulty with the continued rattling of the tent (Reflex Save=31) and moves to assist Jaroth when he reveals himself.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 11, 2007)

*The Cove*

Adverting the disaster of attacking one of the own, the party awaits the arrival of their foes. Tactical though the party begins to understand that they have in effect placed themself under siege....only one or two can enter the tent but likewise only one or two can exit the tent .

OCC: Plots, Plans and  Ideas 


For Kellson
[sblock]cresting the rise, Kellson sees roughly 15 or so cloaked individuals patrolling the area and surronding a med. pavillion[/sblock]


For Vorian
[sblock]The party is some ways from the cove so following it even on horseback will take roughly an hour. The party seems to be making towards the lighint area also.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 11, 2007)

*Following*

[sblock=For DM]
I'll go faster then they do. When you say "small heavily armed company" what that means? How many of them? How heavily armed? Full plates and halberds? Walking or riding? Please, little more details, maybe I can slow them down if I see the need for it.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 11, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Vorian
[sblock]The party consists of 25 to 30 individuals riding horses. They appear to be armed with swords, lances, and horse bows and in either leather or chain armour or a combination of both.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 11, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=Jaroth] (ooc: Still waiting to see how injured Jaroth is......Anniston, miss chance?)

_"They are outside trying to bring down the tent, but it is warded by a powerful magic.  I dealt with several of them, but there are six others.  They discovered me so I darted in here.  They are, by now, heavily warded.  Do any of you have the blessing to dispel vile magic?"_  Jaroth is grabbing his side in pain and gritting his teeth as he speaks. [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 11, 2007)

[sblock=Kellson]Kellson squints his eyes and wonders who is in the tent and why these people are attacking them with magic as such. He'd never seen this much magic at one time, especially with casters being hush-hush about their contested sacrilege.

He shrugs and employs his sliest grin. Since invisible, he hopes to keep his location unknown, and so with a flick of the wand, he sets off a booming fire charge placed right near the advancing arcanists.

OOC: Placed to land behind them, none of them in the blast radius, but just to see what occurs.[/sblock]

[sblock=Canaan:OOC]To start an spoiler block you've got the correct brackets, but you need to just type "sblock". If you wanted to write anything in the Spoiler, such as my "Canaan:OOC" you just need to put an = between, like "sblock=Canaan:OOC". Except obviously with the brackets instead of quotations. Then to close it, you type "/sblock". Does that make sense?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 11, 2007)

*The Cove*

OCC: Okay guys you can end the spoiles with the exception of Kellson and Vorian...was hoping that you guys might have gotten a whack in on Jaroth but his initative was to high


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I thought they'd want that damn book bad enough to come in, but so far it doesn't look like it." He maintains his place at the door just in case. "Do we sally and try to rout them? I don't want to trust the defenses of the tent for too long."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 11, 2007)

*The Cove*

Just as Bertrand makes his comment, the tent is hit with yet another blast of energy that causes the overhead cloth to billow from the force of the hit.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 12, 2007)

Anniston pulls up sharply, nearly clobbering Jaroth as he becomes visible.

(Sorry I'm late with the miss chance.  I believe the DM has ruled that Jaroth has the better initiative)

"Damn the darkness, Jaroth!"  Anniston exclaims with unexpected fury.  Then visibly pulling himself together, he continues with more control, "Jaroth, how many are out there and how are they arrayed?  We may not hold out here much longer, we may have to charge!"


----------



## Canaan (Sep 12, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: my bad.]

Jaroth, visibly shaken by Anniston's display and his own near death experience, sputters _"There are six of them.  They are scattered a bit.  They are making heavy use of their magics and are probably heavily fortified.  If you or Vadric have a blessing to shatter their dark magic, you should not hesitate to use that blessing."_


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 12, 2007)

*Vorian*

Thinking 25 - 30 riders too much to confront on his own, Vorian takes good look at them trying to remember following: apparent leaders (more heavily armored, better horses and/or equipment, riding in front etc.), seeming spell casters (light or no armor, riding in the middle of the group, special markings), archers that could be dangerous in case of confrontation, quality of horses (maybe some could be easily spooked or don't like riders or some such strategic detail).

[sblock=For DM]
I ask my wolfhound Arrwuh (where wuh is pronounced as bark "wuff" except with 'h' instead of 'f', think of a dog trying to say his name  ) if they are evil, who has most magic on them and ask him to follow them quietly (possibly invisible if need be) while I ride to see what's going on in front with all that lightning. If they appear not to head there to leave them. In any case he is to join me in an hour (that's what you said I need to get there).

Then I jump on Delilah (the mare) and rely on her darkvision to see me through faster then the riders can go. Tell me when I can see the scene around the tent.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2007)

"I'm afraid most of energy was used saving the boy's life," says Vadric in response to Jaroth's words. He glances at Anniston. "We could charge them, if they won't come to us. They seem to fall easily to iron and steel, if we avoid their magics!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 12, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Vorian
[sblock]Gotta pause here okay until the others catch up in the time line..should not be that long[/sblock]

For Kellson
[sblock]The booming fire goes off as inteded distracting a group of perhps three or four from the tent. They begin scanning the area trying to identify the source of the fire. Meanwhile the others continue to throw spells at the tent while others appear to be laying some sort of ward around the tent entrance.[/sblock]

OCC: I so love me some brave,bold and fearless warrior types


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2007)

Before Anniston can respond, Vadric suddenly grins. "Windwalk," he says simply. "The blessing remains in effect. We could use it to flank our enemy, to come in and attack from behind while they watch the tent."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"So, any chance our host is recovered enough to tell us if this tent has a back door? If we could slip out and come at them from the air we might just get the drop on them."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 13, 2007)

"Flying is an excellent way to give us mobility.  We should engage the enemy one or two at a time to reduce their numbers quickly.  This will give Jaroth plenty of targets that are not engaged in melee.  This is a good plan, I say we move out now before they can prepare a proper reception."

Anniston activates his airwalk and prepares to lead the charge.  Waiting only long enough to see if there is any more input from the party.


----------



## Canaan (Sep 13, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods and activates his wind walk.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 13, 2007)

[sblock=Kellson]Noting the smaller group detach from the larger, Kellson immediately regrets his decision. Grateful for being invisible, he was not sure why he cast that spell, it being obvious none would take too kindly to a massive explosion being set off behind them. But the looks on those faces, the menace and anger frightened him. Gripping his wand tighter, he repeats the same motions, and send a blast of energy to erupt around the arcanists, hoping to engulf them in its fiery wrath.

Actions: Cast Fireball, hoping to get all three or four who broke off from the rest. Reflex Save 23 for half of 41.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand looks to Finnian, "Looks like we are the infantry this time." He goes to see if their host is awake and can tell them of the ways in and out of the tent. He sets Rendee looking for a secret way out.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 14, 2007)

Anniston appears visibly perterbed but maintains his temper even as blasts continue to rock the structure.

"Even if this structure has a back way out - which I doubt given the nature of transdimensional magic - then the best case scenario is that we would emerge out the back of a small tent.  Therefore even if we find a back way out we will not be able to exit unseen.  The only element of surprise we have left is that the wizards outside don't how many of us are in here.  We must not give them any more time to prepare.  We must engage!  Unless we have any better ideas we must collect ourselves and attack!"

Anniston activates his windwalk and prepares to lead the way out of the structure.

"Jaroth, the cult must not acquire the book.  Your highest priority is to avoid capture."


----------



## Canaan (Sep 14, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods soberly to Anniston as he fades away, _"Understood."_


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 14, 2007)

While assisting Jaroth, Finnian returns his satchel with the 'book'.

"I'm as ready as I'll ever be. I'm not looking forward to more of that black fire, but Anniston has the right of it. We're trapped in a small space, and we can't give them time to figure out how to get through the protections that seem to be on this tent. Hopefully we can strike out, wound them, and fall back here without taking too much damage."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 14, 2007)

Anniston knocks the furniture out of the way with a mighty shove.  Then when everyone is formed up behind him he pulls his shield into guard position, hefts his cudgel, and bursts through the entrance looking for targets.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Kellson
[sblock]Catching his opponets somewhat by suprise, Kellson delivers a devasting attack with his ball of fire, completly engulfing the three figures that were turning towards him..as his atttack reaches his opponets, he notices several figures busrt from the tent. The casting of the spell has left him somewhat noticeable and he feels his protective invisibility fade as strong counter magic is brought to bear.[/sblock]

Anniston, Vadric, Bertrand, Jaroth and Finnians burst from the tent only to find a confusing situation. Three of the 8 opponets closest to the entryway have turned so as to have their backs to the party just as an explosive blast of fire engulfs them. Demonic screams come from the center of the fire. On the heels of the fire, a black flash of energy engulfs the party as they exit the front of the tent. (Ref save at dc 26 for 1/2as you are all more or less packed in the area or suffer 36 points of negative energy damage) Quickly following this explosion is a shimmer of darkness which causes a young looking boy to be revealed some 50 feet away on the high ground overlooking the cove.

The situation is grim as the party quickly reviews the tactical informatin. Their backs are against the tent entrance. Surronding them are 5 figures dressed in black robes and armour. On the rim overlooking the cove stands another 6 figures. 1 young boy as mentioned earlyier and 5 dark figures in black robes who are obvisouly in the process of summoning magic. In the distance coming down along the shore from the north east is a party of horsement.

For Vorian
[sblock]traveling some 30 minutes, Vorian observes that the group has split into thirds. One third heads directly west, one directly south and one follows the shore line to the southwest. Following the last party as it is going in his direction, Vorian manages to reach the area of their interest some 15 minutes later and ahead of the horsemen. He see the above discribed situation.[/sblock]

Initative from everyone please.

Attached is a tacitle mag


----------



## Canaan (Sep 14, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Reflex Save is 28 .  Initiative is 7 ]

Jaroth dodges the worst of the blast and groans with the feel of negative energy coursing through him.

On his turn, Jaroth takes to the skies and casts _greater invisibility_.

*Current Hitpoints: 26*


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 14, 2007)

[sblock=Kellson]Initiative is 8; AC: 15; HP: 26/26

"_Oh no, there's more! And they're coming right at me!_" Kellson looks down at his hands and feels himself rematerialize. Panic starts to grip him as he repeats, "_Huge mistake_," again and again. He turns and runs off the back of the hillock he currently stands, intoning bizarre motions with his wand as he does so, hoping he will be lucked with the blessing of illusion once again.

Actions: He will take his 30' movement back and cast Greater Invisibility one more time.

Spells Left:
1st- 8
2nd- 7
3rd- 5
4th- 2[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 14, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian grimaces as the negative energies course through the  party. The pain of the unnatural energy delays him somewhat before he gathers himself and tumbles through the trio on the shoreside of the tent. Once positioned, he stabs at the one closest to the tent.

[sblock]Reflex Save = 25, Init = 5
AC 18, HP (74-36) 38 / 80
Spells Available 3, 5, 4, 2

Tumble Check = 28
Attack = 23
Damage = 11
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2007)

Against his better judgement, Bertrand abandons his quest for another exit and follows the others. He tells Rendee and he makes for the tent flap, "You and Chaucer stay just inside and support us as best you can." Breaking into the open air Bertrand somehow manages to evade the blast of negative energy. Seeing the unfortunate situation, Bertrand immediately tumbles to avoid attacks to pass between the two warriors to the right coming up behind them and swinging (1d20+17=33)  Black Scourge at the back of the first warrior's head. From his vantage inside the tent, Rendee perceives the more distant summoners as a greater threat and directed the force of his magic against the foes he can see.

OOC: [sblock]Reflex Save (1d20+13=30) 

Tumble Check (1d20+16=32) 

damage (1d8+5+2d6=17) 

Note that it seemed likely that Bertrand's actions put him in flanking position. If this is not the case then his roll to hit was only 31 and his damage was only 11 rather than 17. 

Rendee's spell: One Magic Missle each at 10, 14, 15 and the boy (1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=2)[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 15, 2007)

Anniston reflexively ducks behind his shield, but the protective ward surrounding him absorbs most of the negative energy blast.  Anniston takes a step towards the nearest foe and attacks with almost reckless abandon "By the blessings of Saint Cuthbert and of the Holy Church, I smite the darkness with the power of Light!"

[sblock=OOC]*Anniston* AC: 29 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil) Hitpoints: 86/104 most recent dice rolls

ref save= 24+2(ProtFromEvil)=26
init= 19 

Anniston uses a free action to initate 'bless weapon' on his cudgel.
The first attack is with smite

to hit: 23, 28, 19 
damage: 26, 11, 12 [magic&good]

spells active:
Magic Weapon, Bull's Strength, Protection from Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2007)

Vadric suffers the full force of the negative energy blast (reflex save 10), staggering from its effects. Still, the knight recovers quickly, calling upon the power of the Light to heal his ravaged body. He silently curses the amount of power he had spent to save the boy's life, knowing that he would have to rely on his skill with the blade in this battle.



*
Initiative: 24
Drop Searing Light for Cure Serious Wounds, healing 25 damage.

[sblock=stats & spells]
Vadric Current Stats
AC 30, Fort +11, Ref +6, Wil +14
Str 14 (+2), BAB +8, HP 64/87
Warsong +17/+12 (1d8+7+1d6 fire/17-20)


Spells in Effect:
Wind Walk, duration 9 hours
Magic Vestment, duration 10 hours
Magic Circle against Evil, duration 50 minutes
Bless, duration 105 rounds
Shield of Faith, duration 106 rounds
Divine Favor, duration 17 rounds

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Magic Weapon
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Blade Barrier + Wind Walk
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 16, 2007)

*The Cove*

Order of Actions

Vadric     24
Drakkar   21  
Anniston  19
Black Warriors 12
Bertrand  10 
Kellson     8
Jaroth      7
Finnian    5

Vadric and Anniston, take the full blast of dark magic and perhaps shield the rest of the party from it's harmfull effects. Pausing from the blast, Vadric heals himself and prepares to engage the the foes sword to sword. Anniston moves toward an opponet to the left and engages him with three swift blows which ring true. The blows to not drop his opponet and in response, the black clad figure swings a black blade at Annsiton connecting once for 15 points of damage.

Bertarnd tumbles to the right just ahead of Vadric and tries to engage the two figures. Unable to flank, Bertrand swings and is rewarded with a solid hit on the first creature to the right of the entryway. However much to Bertrands misfourtne his tumble takes him into range of the two and both score minor hits of 6 and 8 points with their black blades.

Seeing his danger, Kellso flees until he has some distance bewteen himself and the melee.  But once again, the dark clad figures seem to be ahead of the curve and several black darts issue forth from the ones on the rim and strike him for 5, 8 and 4 points of damage.

As the black darts begin to fly, several also strike Jaroth for 5, 7, 8 and 3 points of damage and as they impact him the druid disappears from the combat area.

Acting in concert with Anniston's attack, Finnian tumbels towards the one on the left that felt Anniston's wraith and delivers a solid attack which causes the figure to crumple.

ACTIONS PLEASE


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2007)

Feeling somewhat restored by the healing, Vadric moves to aid Bertrand. Facing the opponents to the right, the knight-priest slashes with _Warsong_, the black blade wreathed in its silvery-gold flames.


*
Vadric will attack the opponent wounded by Bertrand last round. If he drops, Vadric will aim his second attack at the next closest foe.

Attacks: 29, 26
Damage: 21, 11

[sblock=stats & spells]
Vadric Current Stats
AC 30, Fort +11, Ref +6, Wil +14
Str 14 (+2), BAB +8, HP 64/87
Warsong +17/+12 (1d8+7+1d6 fire/17-20)

Spells in Effect:
Wind Walk, duration 9 hours
Magic Vestment, duration 10 hours
Magic Circle against Evil, duration 50 minutes
Bless, duration 104 rounds
Shield of Faith, duration 105 rounds
Divine Favor, duration 16 rounds

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Magic Weapon
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Blade Barrier + Wind Walk
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 16, 2007)

*The Cove*

Having healed himself, Vadric moves to support Bertrand in his single combat against two opponets. Delviering two blows, he quickly drops the wounded creature freeing Bertrand from having to face another attack. From the rim though comes a wave of dark magic attacking the party. Black missels fly from all six of the creatures on the rim striking Bertrand, Annisotn, Vadric and Finnian. As if coming from some combined pool each take 16 points of damage.


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 16, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian winces as the black missiles strike then steps to flanking the next opponent on the shore side. He stabs at his opponent while wondering how to deal with so many enemies at once.

[sblock]Flanking attacks on #4 = 28 & 14
Damage on #4 = 8 & 12

AC 18  HP 22 / 80
Spells available 3, 5, 4, 2

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Wasting no time, Bertrand puts  flail (1d20+13=21, 1d20+8=12) and axe (1d20+12=27, 1d20+7=23) to work. 

OOC: [sblock]Flail Damage (1d8+5=9) 
Axe Damage (1d6+4=8, 1d6+4=9) [/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 16, 2007)

Anniston bears the attacks as best he can, recoiling from the blows.  He attacks a nearby foe with a full attack.  If none are within a 5' step he will try to support one of the other party members (perhaps Finnian as he seems to be by himself).  He will not incure AOO unless one of the party member appears to be in dire need.

*Anniston* AC: 29 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil) Hitpoints: 55/104 most recent dice rolls

To hit: 27, 23, 14 
Damage: 15, 10, 11 

Question of clarification:  The J Alexander post from 9/15 6:50pm states that Anniston took the full damage from the dark magic blast.  But I think I saved (barely).  I think it was Vadric and Finnian that failed the save.  I assume this is a mistake so I will continue to record my hitpoints as if I saved unless you confirm that I took full damage.  The hit points remaining given above is 1/2 of 36 (-18), -15 from the blade attack, and -16 from the dark missiles in this round.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 16, 2007)

*Anniston*

OCC: My bad ....


----------



## Canaan (Sep 16, 2007)

*Jarth*

[ooc: J., Jaroth had the _shield_ spell up.  Were those darts _magic missiles_?  If so, _shield_ negates _magic missiles_ in the SRD.  So, does Jaroth take damage?]

Once out of harm's way, Jaroth calls upon his magic once more.  Harnessing the chaotic torrent of the storm, he calls down an _ice storm _ as as to catch as many of the Drakarians in its area as possible without harming any of his friends.

[sblock] Damage = 8 (bludgeoning) + 5 (cold) for a total of 13 damage.  All Drakarians in the 20 radius area of affect are at half movement speed.

*Ice Storm*
Evocation [Cold]
Level: Drd 4, Sor/Wiz 4, Water 5 
Components: V, S, M/DF 
Casting Time: 1 standard action 
Range: Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level) 
Area: Cylinder (20-ft. radius, 40 ft. high) 
Duration: 1 full round 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes 

Great magical hailstones pound down for 1 full round, dealing 3d6 points of bludgeoning damage and 2d6 points of cold damage to every creature in the area. A -4 penalty applies to each Listen check made within the ice storm’s effect, and all land movement within its area is at half speed. At the end of the duration, the hail disappears, leaving no aftereffects (other than the damage dealt). 

Arcane Material Component
A pinch of dust and a few drops of water. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2007)

*Moving this post down...*


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 16, 2007)

AC: 15; HP: 9/26

Kellson feels the dark magic pelt him as he attempts to cast his invisibility. The pain courses through his body, burning his muscles with a heavy ache. He breathes shallow and pauses. "_Huuuge mistake._" He closes his eyes and twirls his wand once, transporting him a very safe distance away from this fight.

[sblock=Actions]I'm assuming the magic missiles did not disrupt his greater invisibility since they came before Kellson in initiative. So would he now be invisible? Regardless, Kellson will Dimension Door a very safe distance away: around 500ft or so. He's a little sissy.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 17, 2007)

*The Cove*

Anniston move to support Finnian and lashes out stiking the beast he is fighting three times. In response to Anniston the 6 remaing around the tent entrance react. The three directly in front of the tent opening turn and prepare to enage the party and flank them.  The remaing one facing Vadric and Bertrand swing a wicked looking black blade at Vadric missing once and then finding his swing connect but only with a glancing blow for 3 points of damage. The two facing Anniston and Finnian reach out with the black blades and each scores a hit doing 5 points to Anniston and 6 points to Finnian. Bertrand lasses out connecting once with the fail and twice with his axe wounding the foe facing him and Vadric. The party then notices the figure (Kellson) battling the drakar on the ridge vanish from site once again after being hit by the black darts. Freeing himself from and suffering no damage from the attacks from the Ridge,Jaroth  vanishs from the scene. Soon an icey blast strikes three on the western ridge. Grateful to the support offered by Anniston, Finnianmoves in to attack a foe delivering two well placed attacks.

Faintly in the background, the beat of hoofs sets the ground to trembling slightly.

For Vorian
[sblock]Arriving ahead of the horsemen, vorian see's a group of indivudal just outside a tent fighint a battle against dark robed creatures. Several additional creatures line the rim using magic against them.Roll initative[/sblock]

Next Round Please


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2007)

Pushing aside the pain from the latest of the dark energy attacks, Vadric realizes that he needs to provide some cover for himself and his companions. The knight calls out for the aid of the Light, and immediately a thick, misty vapor arises around the party and their closest foes, obscuring the battlefield, and hiding them from the view of the Drakkar mages.



*
Cast obscuring mist. The vapor obscures all sight, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet. A creature 5 feet away has concealment (attacks have a 20% miss chance). Creatures farther away have total concealment (50% miss chance, and the attacker cannot use sight to locate the target). 

Guys, also note that Vadric still has both Magic Circle vrs Evil and Bless up, and remember to add those bonuses to your attacks, AC and saves where appropriate.

[sblock=stats & spells]
Vadric Current Stats
AC 30, Fort +11, Ref +6, Wil +14
Str 14 (+2), BAB +8, HP 45/87
Warsong +17/+12 (1d8+7+1d6 fire/17-20)

Spells in Effect:
Wind Walk, duration 9 hours
Magic Vestment, duration 10 hours
Magic Circle against Evil, duration 50 minutes
Bless, duration 103 rounds
Shield of Faith, duration 104 rounds
Divine Favor, duration 15 rounds
Obscuring Mist, duration 11 minutes

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Magic Weapon
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Blade Barrier + Wind Walk
[/sblock]*


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2007)

*Vorian the Charger*

Init 7: Init
(HP 112, AC 25, F/R/W 18/6/10, for three minutes)

[sblock=For DM]
Please, reply to mail as soon as possible. Roll for delilah's spell or let me do it, may be important in combat.

Also, I'll change my actions depending if I can reach the ledge or not. If I cannot strike the casters I'll charge in the thick of things and strike in first pass as many of drakkarians as I can
[/sblock]

If Vorian can discern either darkmagic by Drakkarians or Men of Light downthere he will charge along the rim and hit as many of casters as he can, starting with the closest. Assuming he comes from the north east he charges with lance at the ready, strikes casters 11, 10 and the boy (in that order) while caster 12 gets spiritual weapon.

Depending on distance of casters from his current position he casts (in this order):
[sblock=Spells]
Bear's endurance (+4 CON, +20 HP, +2 FORT save, 3 hours), 
Bull's STR (+4 STR, +2 att/dmg, 3 hours),
Magic weapon on the lance (+1 att/dmg 3 minutes),
Protection from evil (if he knows they are evil) (+2 AC and saves, 3 minutes),
Divine favor (+1 att and dmg, 1 minute), 
Spiritual weapon (longsword) (att +9/+5, 1d8, 3 rounds) that attacks one of the casters not in his line of attack,

If still has time he casts magic stone (20min, 1d6+1 20' increment)and has missiles ready for this fight just in case. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat effects if all spells are cast]
Total: +4 to hit and damage, +2 AC, +2 saves, extra +2 Fort save, +20 HP
Lance: +16/+11/+6, (1d8+3+4 x2 for charging mount)

If he needs to pass closer then lance range (becaues of very narrow legdge or something), 
he'll use Orderbringer instead:
+20/+15/+10/+5, 1d8 +7 +4 (+2d6 to chaotic)
[/sblock]



[sblock=Arrwuh]Finally, if Arrwuh appeared he is to dispel evil spell being cast (bay) and then to try and distract as many casters as he can by shadow weave. He is to protect him self as he can, stabilize those down if he can and not to take any unneccecary risks[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 17, 2007)

Finnian takes advantage of the sudden fog to step back and cure himself. He keeps his hearing focused on the opponents between himself and Anniston preparing to step back to assist Anniston again.

[sblock]AC 18 (20 vs evil) HP 16 / 80

Cure Serious wounds on Self (3d8+8=15)

Spells Available 3, 5, 4, 1
HP 31 / 80
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 17, 2007)

Kellson AC: 15; HP: 9/26

While hiding invisibly from quite a distance, Kellson will take a couple measures to ensure his safety for the now. With a wave of his wand, he feels some temporary relief swell over his body, not necessarily healing his wounds, but providing him with a greater vitality.

[sblock=Actions]Kellson will cast Extended Bear's Endurance, providing him with 18 Extra hitpoints. So he should stand at 27/44 after this. Then in the following round he will cast Extended Mage Armor, which would put him at AC 19, obviously.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Well versed in the techniques of fighting blind Bertand finds the mist comforting. He steps into flanking position opposite Vadric and attacks once more.

OOC: [sblock]Flail (1d20+16=22, 1d20+11=26)
miss chances flail (1d100=24, 1d100=10)
reroll of miss chance per blind fighting (1d100=66) 
damage flail (1d8+5+2d6=22, 1d8+5+2d6=16) 
axe (1d20+15=23, 1d20+10=23) 
Miss Chance Axe (1d100=78, 1d100=15) 
reroll of miss chance per blind fighting (1d100=76) 
damage axe (1d6+4+2d6=12, 1d6+4+2d6=11)[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 17, 2007)

*The Cove*

Vadric 24
Drakkar 21  
Anniston 19
Black Warriors 12
Bertrand 10 
Kellson 8
Jaroth 7
Vorian
Finnian 5
Horsemen

Seeing the his compainons hard pressed, Vadric takes a chance and invokes his powers to provide shelter and concealment. Prevented from launching attacks at the combatants outside the tent, high ptiched incantaions and sceechs can be heard coming from the creatrues along the rim.  (Those who wish may roll a spellcraft check DC 18)

Spellcraft Roll 18+
[sblock]From the sudden change in the magical aura surronding the place and people, it is easily confrimed that dark protective magics are being summoned and weaved around the cove.[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 18, 2007)

Anniston continues to attack the same opponent.

*Anniston* AC: 29 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil) Hitpoints: 50/104 most recent dice rolls

to hit: 28, 26, 23 
20% miss chance: 45, 56, 13 [miss on 3rd attack]
damage: 13, 14, 8


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 18, 2007)

*The cove*

As the mist obscures the area, Anniston brings his weapons to bear and scores two solid attacks upon his foe but this is not enough to drop him. In resonse the blade wielding opponets counterattack against the party but thanks to Vadric's mist only manage to score two hits. One against Vadric for 5 points and one against Finnian for 3 points. Perhaps being in his element or perhaps due to his anger,Bertrandseems to meld with the mist and in a whirlwind of attacks drops the remaing foe facing himself and Vadric. Kellson holds his action and appears to be lost in arcane thought.

Waitin on Jaroth.


----------



## Canaan (Sep 18, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Sensing the dark magic being woven, Jaroth uses his Druidic senses to locate the source of the weaving.  Attempting to disrupt the casters, Jaroth flies up into the maelstrom, gathering storm energy and cries out:

_Kali, Hera
Kronos, Cthonic
Air like nectar
sweet as tonic
Sethia from your seventh star
blow my enemies fast and far!_

With that incantation, Jaroth opens a vein, adding his own life energy to the _control winds_ spell, like he did on the ship.  This time, he is trying to mimi a force blast telekinesis effect to knock the wind out of the casters and delay or disrupt their casting.

[ooc: ohhhh noooo!  crossing fingers!]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 18, 2007)

*The Cove*

Perhaps drivien by desperation and or anger, Jaroth reaches back to a much older form of magic and opens his veins pouring forth his own life blood as he echoes his own arcane plea. Responding as if someone has just dumped lampoil on an open fire, the winds surge. As the winds unleash their fury, the party sees a figure on Horseback engage the two figures to the north with a horseborn attack. Riding from foe to foe, the figure,Vorian, delivers several might attacks but fails to drop either of them.
Seizing the opportunity given him by both Vadric and Anniston, Finniansteps back and heals himself.

Just as the party is gearing up to face the next assault, the winds roar out of control with almost hurrican force dissapiting the obscuring mist created by Vadric and blowing ice cold seawater and sand against all in the cove.....

Everyone make a Strengh Check to resist the wind...using only your strengh modifers...DC is 16.

Jaroth make a d20 check using your charisma modifer.......

OCC: I so love it when a pc gives the dm an opportunity to kick things up a notch 
(insert wicked dm laughter)


----------



## Canaan (Sep 18, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: d20 result, adding only charisma modifier = 20 .  Sorry about the _obsuring mist _ guys!  I'm trying to save us from the dark forces abrewin' ]

[sblock=Jaroth's Motivation in this Action] Jaroth is seething at the forces being played against his friends and the ferocity of the Drakarian attack.  The Drakarians, once members of his order, now devoid of all humanity, intent on obtaining the object in Jaroth's possession to further their own ends.  How many innocents have they murdered to get this far?  Many died on that ship to further their own foul ends.  And now Jaroth has embroiled his friends in this conflict.  The deaths must stop here.  The Drakarians must be defeated and his friends must not be harmed.  Jaroth calls on the ancient ones and mixes the arcane with the primal magics of a long gone age, pushing his own mortal limits and teetering on the edge of oblivion.[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 18, 2007)

Anniston braces himself against the wind and tenaciously continues the battle.

Str check: 22 

*Anniston* AC: 29 (+11 armor, +4 shield, +1 dex, +1 dodge, +2 ProtFromEvil) Hitpoints: 45/104 most recent dice rolls

to hit: 38, 26, 24 [critical threat on first attack]
threat confirm: 38 [another natural-20! (actually I forgot that with Bless Weapon the threat is automatically confirmed)]
damage: 27, 14, 8


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 18, 2007)

[sblock=For DM]
I rolled for Delilah's spell and got 5, I'll find it in invisible castle and post link. Or you can roll it or just assign a spell to her. That is, assuming I know she can cast.
[/sblock]


Strength critical (1d20+5=25) 
[sblock=OOC]
I love this kind of introduction. Especialy when it starts with 20.
[/sblock]


Rally, forces of Light, cavalry has arrived! Death to the enemies of Light!
OOC: using Nobility domain power giving everyone +1 on all rolls for 1 round

Vorian continues his charge if there is room and more enemies to attack. If not, he turns, throws magic stone at the closest enemy (if not within melee) and charges again.
Attack and damage with magic stone 
Lance attack 23/14/8 
Damage with lance 24/25/22


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 18, 2007)

Finnian leans into the wind bracing himself as he completes his healing. Then he steps back to engage the warriors between he and Anniston bringing his blade back into play.

[sblock]Strength Check (1d20+2=19)

AC 18 (20 vs evil) HP 28 / 80
Spells Available 3, 5, 4, 1
Attacking Shoreside Warrior (1d20+13=17, 1d20+8=26)
Confirming check (1d20+8=28)
Damage on Shoreside Warrior (1d6+6=7, 2d6+12=20)

Don't know if we are in range of the mounted warrior's rallying cry. If so, attacks would be one better.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2007)

STR Check 12, failure


*
Not sure what the result of the STR check failure is.

[sblock=stats & spells]
Vadric Current Stats
AC 30, Fort +11, Ref +6, Wil +14
Str 14 (+2), BAB +8, HP 40/87
Warsong +17/+12 (1d8+7+1d6 fire/17-20)

Spells in Effect:
Wind Walk, duration 9 hours
Magic Vestment, duration 10 hours
Magic Circle against Evil, duration 50 minutes
Bless, duration 102 rounds
Shield of Faith, duration 103 rounds
Divine Favor, duration 14 rounds
Obscuring Mist, duration 11 minutes

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Magic Weapon
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Blade Barrier + Wind Walk
[/sblock]*


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand stuggles against wind and water only to lose the fight by the barest of margins. 

OOC: Str. Check (1d20+3=15)


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 18, 2007)

Kellson
[sblock=DM]I am assuming you don't need a strength check since I am so far away, but if you do, I rolled anyway: 1d20=19. His actions still stand, he will cast bull's endurance and mage armor, then probably invisibility and fly. He's not keen on getting back into the fracas. However, if a group of opponents are bunched up without any allies in the way, he won't feel bad about fireballing them.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 18, 2007)

*The Cove*

Startled by the sudden blast of wind and water Vadric loses his blance and falls heavily to the ground. Anniston manages to retain his footing and lauches an assault on the remaining foe facing himself and Finnisan. The wind in it's fury forces both the Drakar and the Black Warriors to hold their actions and defend themself against the unknown. Bertrand also looses his footing, perhaps due to Vadirc getting in his way. From the distance Kellson sees a fury of wind and water stirke the battle area completing obscuring it. As Vorian continues his charge along the crest his barly maintains his seat as the winds buffet him. Riding to the attck, Vorian only successfully hits one of the opponets on the rim. Meanwhile a faint voice can be heard calling for the forces of the light to rally. Finnian reaches out whith his attack having reoriented it against the foe ahead and now engages one of the three that were directly in front of the tent entrance. Perpahs emboldend by Annistons quick dispatch of the other, Finnian lands two decesive blows and the foe crumples to the ground.

The winds and water continue to build and the party is hard pressed to keeps their footing. In fact small items are now being blow around them and items not securlay fasioned begin to bang about the party member body. (Everyone needs to roll a strenght check now at DC 18...those who failed earlier need to make it at a DC 20)

OCC: Only three foes are now stading.

For Jaroth
[sblock]Stunned by the reponse to his call for aid, Jaroth feels the presence of something immortal. From the clouds above the sea he sees a figure in dark blue greys approaching the shore.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 18, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Making a d20 roll, Jaroth gets a 16, adding his Knowledge (Arcana), its a 29; his Knowledge (Nature), its a 23; or his Spellcraft its a 31.  Can Jaroth determine the nature (other than immortal) or identity of the being that is coming this way?

Oh, and by the way, o damm!, o damm!, o damm!  

Also, trying to determine whether he needs to keep this up to maintain control and whether or not he thinks the he needs to keep it up to keep the mages from acting.  Clearly his friends are standing up to the winds better than his foes and it seems the winds and water are creating enough distortion perhaps to disrupt the casters?

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 18, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Searching his vast knowledge, Jaroth comes up with a name. "Zephyer" an ancient major deity who is chaotic neutral. He domians are that of wind and ocean. His insticts tell him that if he loses control of the winds he will lose control of the entire summoning process as well as that of the storm.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 18, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Redoubling his efforts, Jaroth reaches deep into his reservoir to attempt to control the winds.

[sblock=For DM] Who is summoning Zephyr?  Me? (by my invocation) or was that what the Drakkarians were doing? [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Gods, this is rediculous!" Bertrand finds his strength faltering. He pulls the lasso from his belt and looks for something to secure himself to.


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 18, 2007)

Finnian feels some satisfaction as another foe falls. As the raging winds begin to fling Finnian from his feet, he tries to gain some control and tumble through the entrance to the tent.

[sblock]New Strength Check (1d20+2=14)
Tumble check (1d20+17=30)
AC 18 (20 vs evil) HP 28 / 80
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 18, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Jaroth gets the impression that while he does not have control he can suggest directions to the sumoned being...His best guest is that it is a reaction to the distrubed magical fields from the storm one night ago as well as his continued use of blood magic[/sblock]

The only thing Bertrand can lasso is a few rock closer to the beach or he could go back inside the tent.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2007)

Vadric is tossed along the ground by the sheer might of the wind, unable to find his footing or even secure a handhold. Only through great force of will does he manage to maintain his hold on _Warsong_ as the mighty gale tugs at him.


*
STR CHECK: 3*


----------



## Canaan (Sep 18, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] While he initially feared for his companions and in a desperate loss of reason attemped however briefly to see whether he could command the winds, Jaroth reasserts a modicum of control over his own senses.  Remembering his teachings, Jaroth coaxes the winds to pummel those that would taint the natural forces with their black magic--those calling down the black lightning.  He suggests the warriors of light are seeking to allow the wind and natural force to do what they will, without interference.  His own magic only augmenting the natural forces at play and requesting that it react to his call.  Both the warriors and he should be spared.  But those with the dark magic seek to command the natural forces and dominate it, calling down the black lighting and whipping up an unnatural fury against the will of the green.  They have interfered too often and this is the green's opportunity to level them. ooc: I hope that's what you meant :/ [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 18, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Jaroth
[sblock]close enought ..care to roll a unmodifeid d20[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 18, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Unmodified d20 is 10[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Sensing he can do no good here, Bertrand lassos a rock and then uses the line for some support as he pulls it taunt makes his way back into the tent. Perhaps others can use the line to get back in as well.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 19, 2007)

Anniston appears solid as a rock in the midst of the winds that blast and rage about him.  Hearing the call to Light he lifts his cudgel and roars with the wind, "Mighty warriors of the Light, blessings upon us all!"  If there are any other opponents nearby he will engage them in melee combat.

str roll: 23 
to hit: 21, 21, 25 
damage: 11, 13, 11


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2007)

*The Cove*

OCC: Okay guys ....do to poplar demand lol i am starting a new campaing in this world...the character are starting off at 3rd level and will use the same format in generation as was used on these characters....if you game to play in a very marital nuts and bolt campaing set in the southeast..let me know..............of course this game will continue....and hey we are approaching our first anniversiary ...........


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 19, 2007)

*Rallying cry*

[sblock=For DM]
Did rallying cry effect came before or after STR check? My post is after your declaration, but I'm not sure about order of initiative.

Concretely, Bertrand may have succeeded with +1 on saving throw.

Since my animal companions are inteligent and communicating within hearing distance of people might be trouble, we agreed upon several non-verbal signs:

Arrwuh can detect evil and magic at will and will warn me by slight inclination of his head toward evil person when I look at him.

I carry pleasant smelling salve with slight cooling effect, it serves to disguise the fact that it is actualy Arrwuh's power that heals wounds as people can be persuaded that he is trained do deliver healing salve.

Sharp bark as warning of danger and wolf-like howl for long range call

Delilah will strike her hoove tap-taptap if she needs to point me to something. Short whinny for warning. 

I carry whistle so I can be heard in some radius so they can come to me. I blown long-short, they are to come but remain hidden until such time I call to them.

Others as you see fit. I'll edit character post with this ones and ask for permission when I think of others.
[/sblock]

OOC: Do we post new characters in this story OOC thread?

OOC2: Did Bertrand count his +1 from rallying cry (if it affects him)? 

IC:
Attacks of spiritual weapon may be 4 better if caster falls prone.
Spiritual weapon attacks for three rounds (miss, 24, 29, 13, 21, 18) 
Damage for all six attacks (miss, 1, 8, 1, 4, 5

Can Vorian continue his attacks in this wind? And is there any caster left standing?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2007)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC2: Did Bertrand count his +1 from rallying cry (if it affects him)?




OOC: Thanks I missed that. He would have made the first save and perhaps completed his attack. The second save was way off, so even with the +1 he's done.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2007)

*The Cove*

OCC:   Should i retitle this section to read Jaorth's Whoopsie 

With it's ever increasing strenght the wind knock Vadric down to his feet causing him to barly manage to hand on to his trustedblade. LIke a rock amond the waves, Anniston continues his attack angaist the two burned foes. 
Three sharp blows causes one of his foes to crumple to the ground. Perhaps fearing the wind and their failing strenght Bertrand and Finnian  seek the shelter of the tent. The wind and driving rain reduce Kellson vision to less than 30 feet in any direction and even then he has to squint to make objects out. Vorian  manages to elimnate one of the spell casting figures on the rim but 5 more remain and the rain and wind are quickly reducing visiablity and the rain squall is coming in heaver and heaver.

For Jaroth
[sblock]Who does petion the Lord of Storms and Wind and what would you seek. The voice demands.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 20, 2007)

*Jaroth*

ooc:  Yeah probably :/

[sblock=For DM] Jaroth's skin prickles in the presence of divinity. Barely comprehending this moment, he tries to formulate a response.  _"I am Jaroth Urkas, My Lord.  A servant.  I beg your pardon, My Lord.  My foes below are both many and strong with dark magic.  They bend their will to subverting the natural, perverting it.  I can sense it.  I sought to break their control over the natural world here in this Cove when they used the storm against my friends and I.  The dark ones, they called down dark lightning from the storm.  I suspect they created the storm or it is at least an after effect from the magic they conjured earlier.  But in my haste, I allowed my emotions, perhaps too tied with the storm, to influence my actions.  Revenge for the deaths of the innocents they massacred drove my actions, My Lord.  I am at your mercy, My Lord."_ [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2007)

*The Cove aks jaroth's Whoopsie*

For Jaroth
[sblock]roll me a d20.....and if you can squeeze in another campaing...i would like to have you in the martial one..but i do totaly understand the commitments of time and life....if it helps i am just looking for people to post once every three days instead of 48 hours here. part of this is selfiish....i love the way your role play your character and am kinda hoping it will rub off on and inspire a few of the players in the new game.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

"By the Light," calls Vadric, trying to stop himself before the might of the wind. Flailing, the knight tries to sink his razor-keen, unbreakable blade into the ground in order to stop himself.


----------



## Canaan (Sep 20, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For Dm] Invisible Castle LOVES me today    Unmodified d20 roll result = 19 . Thanks for the vote of confidence and the compliment.  I'll see what I can do.  What does that martial party need?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Jaroth
[sblock]A 19 huh.....excellent....excellent...hold on to your skivies....i need a few of the other guys to post then  time to have some fun fun fun....as to the marital campaing....it is going to be in the format of the party forming a crack military unit used for difficutl assignemnts...etc.....so any type of fighter..cleric or even rouge type could be useful..but once again..play what will interest you and we will work out the details.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 20, 2007)

*Vorian*

Very well, Vorian slows down his charge, switches lance for Orderbringer but leaves his shield unstraped, it would just hinder him in this wind.

Going along the rim, Vorian will kill (well, attack anyhow) any and all spellcasters encountered all the way looking for the way down.

If it's not too much for Delilah to jump then Vorian just jumps down.

OOC 1: add one to attack and damage to the above post, rallying cry affects Vorian too 

OOC 2: could you specify Vorian's position on the grid you posted earlier? Which caster is killed? My idea was charge through three casters ending with boy, turn and attack again. Obviously somewhere between them I ended my movement.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Once back in the tent, Bertrand secures his rope to a heavy piece of furniture and gets ready to charge back out if the wind eases. He turns to Rendee, "This time lets try to hit the fellows on the slope with whatever you can muster. Chaucer and I will charge up there and try to take down a spell caster."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 20, 2007)

Anniston continues to battle the foes about him, seemingly oblivious to the storm whipping around him.

[OOC: According to your last post it seems there is one more 'burned' foe nearby to dispatch]

to hit: 26, 24, 24 
damage: 10, 13, 9


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 21, 2007)

*The Cove*

Safely ensconced in the tent, Finnian  and Bertrand  find a true island of calm. The only impression that a fierce storm is raging outside is the occasionaly flutter of a section of tent. Kellson  meanwhile continues his prepartions. Planting his sword in the sandy soil, Vadirc  anchors himself agaist the ever increasing wind storm. Vorain is at the far south east end of the ridgeline having slain the opponet at that end. To engage other opponets he will need to ride north/northeast....to his immediate right is the cove area containing the tent and ground combantants. Filled with the powes of the light and his success to date. Anniston  engages one of the two remaing black warriors in a series of devasting attacks which drops the foe leaving just one left in the cove area. Jaroth continues his arcane muttering.....

"Actions and a unmodifed d20 roll from everyone please"


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 21, 2007)

[sblock=Kellson]Unless the storm dissipates, Kellson very much contents himself on his preparations, not too keen on entering in such a viscious display of arcana.

Unmodified d20: 17[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 21, 2007)

Finnian regains his feet in the calm of the tent. He then takes a moment to try another cure on himself.

[sblock]Unmodified d20 (1d20=7)
Cure Moderate Wounds on self. (2d8+8=11)

AC 18 (20 vs evil) HP 39 / 80
Spells Available 3, 5, 3, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 21, 2007)

Anniston continues to battle the remaining black warrior.

unmodified d20: 16 
to hit: 38, 21, 20 [the first hit is a crit]
damage: 25, 13, 12


----------



## Canaan (Sep 21, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth continues.....

[sblock=For DM] Unmodified d20 would be a 5 [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 21, 2007)

*Vorian*

OOC: Far south east of the ridge would put Vorian near the boy and slain caster would be the boy with Nr 10 being attacked next Nr 12 being attacked with spiritual weapon. Would that be about right? 


IC:
Quickly scanning the area he can see Vorian decides he can deal with another opponent before joining those in The Cove.

Vorian turns Delilah around and charges remaining caster with Orderbringer at the ready. Delilah charges, tramples (please roll this yourself), Vorian attacks and jumps down from Delilah to engage in melee.

[sblock=Rolls]
Unmodified d20 = 3  Argh

Here is charge: damage behind + is +2d6 vs.chaotic opponents (I'm not sure if this gets multiplied)
Charge attack (30) and damage 20+8 

This is full attack. damage behind + is +2d6 vs.chaotic opponents
Attacks with Orderbringer 35, crit miss, 26,  15 
Damage 11+6, 13+4, 11+12 
[sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 21, 2007)

*
I so hate invisible castle right now: Natural 1!

*


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I feel helpless in all that wind. How are we going to get out there and be effective?" Rendee considers a moment and then casts a spell, "Perhaps this will help?"  Bertrand and all his gear begin to grow. In an instant he is over 12' tall and with gear weighs nearly a ton. "I don't think you'll blow away now."  Rendee turns his gaze to Finnian and raises an eyebrow questioningly. "Back to the party," annouces Bertrand as he makes to squeeze himself through the tent flap. He moves toward the nearest foe.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 21, 2007)

*The Cove*

The storm suddenly inceses in it's intensity, the winds become almost gale force and water, sand and floatsome begins to whirl in the air. The fury of the storm picks Vadric up and lofts him high into the air and carries him out towards the east. Vorian  begins his attack only to have the wind buffet him off his horse and send him flying into the sand to his right. Thankfully the sand is soft and he suffers no damage. Anniston resists the wind only to have the opponet he was facing picked up in a wind funnel causing him to disappear from the combat area Finnian remains safley in the tent healing. The enlarged Bertrand steps out into the malstorm and is staggered by the wind but manages to retain his footing thanks to his increased size and weight. Kellson, due to his earlier actions is on the fringe of the concertrated storm and resists the pull of the wind. Caught by suprise, Jaroth is blown some 20 feet towards the sea and is doused with icey cold water. Then a booming voice rings above the cry and howl of the wind "Darkness shall not temper with the Winds and the Sky Fire". At the completion of this statement Large bolts of Lighting begin to pummel the ridge line surronding the cove. Great claps of thunder cause the party to become deaf to the howl of the wind as great pressure waves follow each strike of lighting.

Vadric needs to roll me a d20


----------



## Rhun (Sep 21, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The fury of the storm picks Vadric up and lofts him high into the air and carries him out towards the east.





With a surprised shout, the knight-priest of the Light is carried into the air. As Vadric is literally blown away by the wind, he begins concentrating, bringing the blessings of _wind walking_ back into play. His form slowly begins to fade into insubstantial mist...


d20 roll = 15


----------



## Canaan (Sep 21, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc:  ooooo, this is SCARY!   ]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Grabbing his lasso for extra support and making sure his gear is secure, Bertrand watches the figures on the ridgeline.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 21, 2007)

*Vorian...*

...picks himself up, calls to Delilah and together they make their way toward the tent picking any struglers on the way helping them toward the tent.

[sblock=For DM]
If need be, Vorian will enlarge himself and simpy weather the wind using his shield to protect Delilah and himself (as enlargment can be seen as wizardry and he knows not who this people are, he won't join them unless normal sized).
[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 21, 2007)

Finnian finishes his spell and stretches some kinks out.

"Thanks for the offer, but I'm not too keen on being a giant even temporarily. If the wind is still a problem, I'll just hug the tent here."

Bracing against the wind, Finnian slips back out of the tent to see what is going on.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 22, 2007)

Anniston looks up just in time to see Vadric swept away into the storm.  His yell is completely drowned out by the storm and the booming voice.  Then the lightning begins to fall around the cove and thunder blasts deafen him.  He continues screaming senselessly, dazzled by the flash of lightning and stunned by the impact of the shock waves.  He runs a few paces in the direction that Vadric flew before pulling up short, abruptly comming to the realization that his friend is gone.

Turning back, he can see that a large huminoid has emerged from the tent.  Through the wind and sand he can make out the recognizable form of Bertrand.  He ducks his head and pulls his shield up reflexively to guard against the worst of the blasting sand and makes his way back to the tent.


----------



## Canaan (Sep 22, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=for dm] Is there anything Jaroth can do to protect his friends from the wind?  For example creat mini "eyes of the storm" around them?  Unmodified d20 (you decide what to add for this feat  = 10 [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 23, 2007)

*The Cove*

Jaroth
[sblock]Most likely Jaroth could if he was the person that had actual control of the strom and bent it to his will....alas another being has seized control and is bending the energies to his will....wanna make a will power check and try to wrestle control from him?[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 23, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: If we live through this, I think it should be called Jaroth's Gambit.]

[sblock=For DM]  Jaroth urges Zephyr to spare his friends as they have only sought to bring justice to the dark ones for their foul actions.  Diplomacy Check = 30 [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 23, 2007)

*The Cove*

Jaroth
[sblock]Okay got a 30 for dimplomacy in order to influence the Zepher but if you are attempting to inforce you will on the storm i will need a will power save [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 24, 2007)

*The Cove*

Annsiston begins to make his way to the tent only to meet the now enlarged form of Bertrand moving carefully away from the tent. As he joins up with Bertrand, Finnian emerges from the tent. The wind is still increasing in strength and the water is freezing as it begins to drench the trio. Forming up, they notice thru the wind and rain, a heavily armored figure on horseback moving towards the tent perhaps some 100 feet away. Kellson meanwhile tires to move towards the edge of the storm so as to avoid it's ever increasing intensity. 

Standing alone and somewhat to the south of the tent, the party can barly observe Jaroth who appears to be standing in the middel of ths storm. Even from a distance and the poor visialbiyt, they can see strain and tension etched in his body's posture.

For Vadric
[sblock]Bourne far away on the wind, Vadric manages to invoke his spell and ride the winds. The force of the wind is such that he either has to go to ground or continue being blown westward away from the party.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 24, 2007)

*Vorian*

OOC: I thought I'll walk toward the party holding the reins, but it seems I rode too much alone this past months 

Seeing men he was looking for in front, Vorian dismounts, heavy wind trying to knock him down, but heavy armor, horse and plain old physical weight keeping him grounded.

He slowly approaches, Orderbringer sheated.

Upon observing large form in this poor visibility and thinking instinctively of ogiers he draws Orderbringer and stops eyeing the party for signs of hostility.

OOC: Change color from this to this so it gets readable

Ho, men, who are you bearing signs of Light and keeping company with ogiers?! Identify yourself.


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 24, 2007)

Finnian holds the stay of the tent and turns to the new comer.

"You can see we are in the presence of warriors of the Light and were just battling some very dark creatures. We are looking to see what this wind has left of our foes. What makes you think we keep company with ogiers? Followers of the Light are allowed to use its power against their foes. I assure you, while Bertrand here may not have the fairest face, he is a far cry from an ogier.

"Now who might you be who come challenging the dark in this forlorn land?"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 24, 2007)

*Vorian*

I apologize if I insulted Your companion, in this blasted wind details are really not visible. I helped because I believed I saw people of Light. You'll understand if I'm cautious, these are dangerous lands and I didn't expect any friendly humans in the vicinity.

I am Sir Vorian of Oldoak, knight defender of The Lands. There is company of riders less then five minutes behind me and I suggest we move to more defensible position. You can introduce yourselves on the way. I believe they are here to help those we battled. There are two more companies, one heading along the coast, other riding south.



Vorian is huge man seemingly in his late twenties or early thirties. Dark hair is bound into a top-knot while beneath bushy eyebrows green eyes observe the world with sparkling curiosity. 

He wears green tabard matching his eyes over dark blue full plate. Both tabard and plate have stone fist holding the balance emblazenod on them. On the plate complicated swirls can be seen encompasing lower part of the fist. Mirror-like shield can be seen under long cloak and decorated pommel of a longsword is within easy reach on his belt.

Cloak and traveling gear look like he is outside of civilisation for quite some time.

Around the neck holy symbol of The Light can be seen.

Vorian leads large silvery gray mare with black tail and mane.

OOC: for picture see Heroes Gallery


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2007)

Shouting to be heard over the wind, Bertrand replies. "No offense taken. This is not my normal appearance. We have a wounded man inside the tent. I don't think he would survive going out into the storm. While he is not part of our company, we don't want him to fall into the hands of the enemy. It is important that we talk to him. This tent is more that it seems and has thus far held against weather and magical assault. I don't like the notion of taking on a troop of cavalry, but I don't think we'll survive long in this storm either."  

It is hard to gage his true size, but something about his bearing suggests that Bertrand is a tall well portioned fellow. He has close cropped blond hair and a neatly trimmed pale beard. He has the natural fair skin of a northman, but is tanned from years out in the sun and wind. He wears light armor under cold weather gear and carries a dark flail and a collection of light axes. A quiver is on his shoulder.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2007)

[sblock=J. Alexander]
Unconcerned about the force of the winds now that he is in mist-like form and invulnerable to any derbis that may be thrown about by the gale, Vadric is still quite concerned about being blown far from his companions. The cleric knew his spell would allow him to rapidly travel back to them, but only once the winds died down. With that thought in mind, Vadric directs his body downward toward the ground, hoping to weather the worst of the storm there.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 24, 2007)

*The Cove*

FYI; The storm is still raging and lighting falling on the figures while you parlay


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Let's get out of the storm and back into the tent."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2007)

*Vorian*

Is there enough room for Delilah? Where are your horses?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Yes, bring her on, the tent is bigger than it looks. Our horses are inside."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 25, 2007)

"Greetings, Sir Vorian and well met.  It is a strange land to be meeting honorable men of the Light.  But where there is great need the Light doth provide."

Anniston ducks his head under the flap of the tent to get out of the scouring wind.

Once inside you get a better look at him:  He is a knight of the Light, handsome (if a bit soggy), dressed out in full plate armor and a shield.  It is a bit unusual that he wields a stout cudgel rather than a more traditional type of weapon.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2007)

*Vorian*

OOC: Vorian speaks in Southern Illum.

He ducks under the flap, returning Orderbringer to it's sheath.

Nodding to everybody, he quickly assesses general state of everybody in the room.
After waiting for everyone to introduce themselves he continues:

Greetings, to you all. As I said to your companions, company of riders is heading this way. If you need time to prepare, I can slow them down for few minutes. I know this land as I was roaming around for several weeks. How did you come to be here? I would expect to hear about company such as yours.

(OOC: DM, is this too long? I recon we are so far from civilized lands that it would take even me few weeks of mapping).


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2007)

*I've noticed that not a single person has mentioned Vadric getting blown away. Good to know his companions care for his well being! *


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 25, 2007)

*Vadric blown away*

I think they think (that Vadric thinks...argh ) Vadric is a big boy and can take care of himself. Besides, nobody can see anything in the storm, he may yet come.


----------



## Canaan (Sep 25, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: Hold on to your skivvies, Vadric.  I'm a tryin' ]

[sblock=For DM] Will save to control the storm and dissipate or move it gently away from this area = 31 [/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 25, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian hangs on to the tent as he tries to see if any of the groups foes remain nearby. He contemplates remaining until Jaroth completes whatever ritual he is doing but returns inside the tent as a gust nearly removes him from his hold.

Vorian will see a young man maybe into his mid-twenties in rather sodden but well cut traveling clothes when Finnian comes back inside to join the others. His auburn hair is plastered to his head and a bright rapier is still in his hand dripping water and blood. He shows no apparent notice of the weather although it is obvious with the wet clothes clinging to him that he is not dressed for this climate. He pulls out a rag to wipe down the blade before sheathing it while speaking. The lilt of the southern realms can be heard in his voice.

"Greetings Vorian. I did not think you were accusing us of being with the dark. I was merely curious why you would think even an enlarged Bertrand here would be an ogier.

"I am Finnian Douglas, world traveler and minstrel, and curiosity just gets the better of me sometimes. You say there are more companies of horsemen around. How many and what did they look like? Did they appear to have a set destination? Unfortunately, I believe we are stuck here until this storm blows itself out. Oh, and where is Oldoak?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2007)

*The Cove*

As the party converses inside the tent, the wind continues to blow and howl about the tent.

For Vadric
[sblock]Going to ground, Vadric manages to get out of the path of the windstorm that still seems to be blowing.[/sblock]

For Jaroth
[sblock]What was the unmodified roll please[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 25, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] The unmodified roll was 13 [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 26, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Jaroth
[sblock]As the party enters the shelter of the tent, Jaroth engages in a test of wills with and elder god. Extending his sense and arcane power, Jaroth fouces it on the storm and begins bedning them to his will.  The stuggle goes on for what seems ages when in his mind he hears the voice of Zephey say "You wish the wind and rain, then you shall have them youngling" Having completed his sentece, Zepher reales his control and the storm surges against Jaroth overwhelimg his senses. Just managing a quick thougt, Jaroth crumples to the ground..."What is your quick though?[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 26, 2007)

Anniston addresses Finnian and Bertrand, "I saw Vadric swept away in the storm.  He was taken east.  There was nothing I could do.  I think I saw Jaroth as well.  He was out, over the sea.  I'm not sure if he was in control of the storm or if it was controlling him.  There seemed to be another figure there.  Do you all hear that booming voice?  Perhaps they were fighting, I could not tell.  At least the lightning is pounding the hill where the wizards are congregated.  It cannot be going well for them.  Unfortunately with this storm I'm not sure what else we can do."

Turning to Vorian, "In answer to your question, we are shipwrecked.  You speak of a company of horsemen headed this way.  Do you know them?  Are they allied with the darkness?"


----------



## Canaan (Sep 26, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Probablyl "shyte!" or "damm!" or "f_ck!"  But this is Jaroth (and not me).  If not already activated, Jaroth's quick thought would be to activate wind walk.  If already activated, his quick thought would be "Thank you, my lord."[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2007)

[sblock=J. Alexander]
Reaching the ground, Vadric seeks out shelter on the leeward side of the largest, thickest tree he can find. Sheathing _Warsong_ and wrapping his thick cloak about him, he huddles in the recesses of the tree's trunk, and waits for the winds to pass. Finding refuge, the cleric prays to the Light to heal some of the wounds that he has suffered during the battle.


*Spontaneously cast Cure SeriousWounds, healing 25 points of damage. Dropping one Dispel Magic.
*

[sblock=stats & spells]
Vadric Current Stats
AC 30, Fort +11, Ref +6, Wil +14
Str 14 (+2), BAB +8, HP 65/87
_Warsong_ +17/+12 (1d8+7+1d6 fire/17-20)

Spells in Effect:
Wind Walk, duration 9 hours
Magic Vestment, duration 10 hours
Magic Circle against Evil, duration 49 minutes
Bless, duration 99 rounds
Shield of Faith, duration 100 rounds
Divine Favor, duration 11 rounds
Obscuring Mist, duration 11 minutes

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- _0-Level (6):_ Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- _1st Level (7+1):_ Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Magic Weapon
- _2nd Level (5+1):_ Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- _3rd Level (5+1):_ Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment 
- _4th Level (4+1):_ Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- _5th Level (3+1):_ Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- _6th Level (1+1):_ Blade Barrier + Wind Walk
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 26, 2007)

*Vorian*

Waving away concerns about ogiers..."Don't worry about ogiers. It's part of the reason I'm here, I saw big siluethe, it was just my history with them that caused the illusion." Vorian scowls and pauses for a second lost in recollection.

Then he snaps out of it turning back to the party.
I'n not sure if they are allied with these spellcasters, but they certainly weren't shipwrecked with magical armaments, good horses and in such large group. There were abou 30 of them that split three ways as I said before. I ran in front of this group because of all the commotion you people did.

Oldoak is about 2000 miles from here, small border-hugging keep at the edge of Great Forest.
OOC: DM, if any of them would know more details please provide (I'd like to know too )

It's nice to speak language of Light again if even for the short while. It brings memories of home.

Now, who are you again, how did you come to be shipwrecked so far out of anything civilized and who are, or rather were, those spellcasters? Quickly, we don't have much time.


Changing for Northern Gaulic: IF this language makes it easier for you, I'm fluent in it too. I'm here in the north for more then a few years.

[sblock=For DM]
I wanted to be open about the riders. You didn't answer before if I know where they could be heading. If I've forgotten something obvious please fill in, I'm in a pinch this week and cannot re-read posts from before. Thanks.

OOCart of the reason Vorian is here is to find his mentor's killer and body snatcher, mapping is just duty. (see history)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 26, 2007)

To Anniston, "Considering how you arrived here, I believe Vadric is the one most capable of rejoining us after the storm abates. Provided of course that he doesn't run afoul of more of those Drakar.

"As for why we are here, it is as Anniston says. We were passengers on the Western Star ship 'Retribution' when it was hit by a storm and tossed apart. Since we seemed to be the most capable after getting the bulk of the survivors organized, we came this way searching for far flung survivors. Obviously the survivor we found here has some rather extensive resources to have camping gear like this," gesturing around the 'tent.'

"Those spellcasters are from something called the Order of Drakar according to another of our number who is still outside. What the Drakar are, I'm not quite clear on yet. They are definitely powerful in the arcane arts and allied with fiends from the lower realms. Apparently they want something the survivor here has."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Nodding agreement with Finnian's comments, Bertrand watches Jaroth's progress through the tent flap.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 26, 2007)

Anniston continues in Northern Gaulic to Vorian, "Allow me to introduce myself.  I am Anniston Van Aalorn.  I am a pilgrim in search of justification in the Light, though the current circumstances have forced me to take a more direct role in battling the forces of darkness.   My family is from the north, but in truth far from this shore.  This is Finnian and Bertrand, through perhaps you have already introduced yourselves to one another.  In the next room is a young man who was also a passenger from the ship.  The boy is not a member of our company and I have reason to suspect he has much in common with the black-hearted witches that attacked us."

Anniston proceeds into the bedroom where the boy was last seen and will check on his condition.

OOC to Vorian:  If you are not aware, the inside of the tent is an extra-dimensional space with several large and oppulently decorated rooms.  See the DM's earlier description for more details.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 27, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Kellson
[sblock]The storm continues to grow in intensity and the distinct pattern of arcane and divine magic can be sensed at play.[/sblock]

For Vadric
[sblock]Going to ground, Vadric finds some shelter from the raging storm. After about ten minutes the storm begins to abate in it's fury leaving a path of noticeable destruciton along it's path[/sblock]

For Jaroth
[sblock]A serne voice speaks to Jaroth as he crumples to the ground "Thou is welcome but thank not an elder god until you understand the price".[/sblock]

For Anniston
[sblock]Checking on the boy, Anniston finds him still in a deep feverish sleep but notices that the color is returning to his body and that his breathing seems to be unlabored and even. A large black cat is readily observed curled up next to the boy.[/sblock]

For Bertrand
[sblock]Standing in the tent doorway blocking the entrance with his increased bulk, Bertrand observes jaroth lift his arm's skyward then fall to the ground. With his fall to the grond a virtual lighting storm is unleased as great sheets of lighting fall from the sky creating a vortex centerd on the tent and reaching to the rim and beyond. Great Pressure waves hit Bertrand that knock him backward into the tent, which causes the tent flap to fall back into position.[/sblock]

For Finnian, Vorian, Anniston, Bertrand
[sblock]As the introductions continue and while Bertrand stands in the doorway, the tent is shaken by a violent burst of wind and an earsplitting cry that is reconzieable as coming from Jaroth. Following the cry, the inside of the tent become slightly eneergized from the discharge of static electirty. Large pressure waves cause Bertrand to tumble back from the open dooway and everyones ears begin to bleed slightly from the pressure waves that even the tent can not fully protect your from.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

[sblock=J. ALexander]
As the storm wanes, Vadric once again returns to mist form, and begins his _wind walk_ back toward his companions in the cove.


[sblock=stats & spells]
Vadric Current Stats
HP 65/87

Spells in Effect:
Wind Walk, duration 8.9 hours
Magic Vestment, duration 9.9 hours
Magic Circle against Evil, duration 39 minutes

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- _0-Level (6):_ Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- _1st Level (7+1):_ Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Magic Weapon
- _2nd Level (5+1):_ Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- _3rd Level (5+1):_ Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment 
- _4th Level (4+1):_ Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- _5th Level (3+1):_ Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- _6th Level (1+1):_ Blade Barrier + Wind Walk
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 27, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Vadric
[sblock]Engaging his spell and scanning the area, Vadric judges the area and distance and determines he is perhaps 15 to 20 miles due west of the cove. A quick calculation reveals that he should be able to cover that in about an hour.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Stuggling to right himself in the confines of the tent, Bertrand shouts to be heard, "Jaroth is down. If the force of the storm lessens at all I'll try to bring him in."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 27, 2007)

*The Cove*

OOPS: Sorry guys did not complete the last post.... 

AS Jaroth falls, the storm seems to blow itself in one blink of an eye.


----------



## Canaan (Sep 27, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Just so I know what my actions should be, is Jaroth unconscious now? [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 27, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Jaroth is in a deep dreamlike sleep with visions of lighting and the sea. The most vivid image in this dream is Jaroth observing himself standing high on a rocky outcrop overlooking a broad and deep valley with a small stream.two armies are massed ready for combat with the smaller army awaits the approach of the larger behind a small stream splitting the valley in two. dark creatrues fill the sky raining blasts of arcane magic against the smaller body of troops.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Hey, this is our chance. Let's hit what's left of our foes hard and fast." The oversized Bertrand bounds out of the tent, Chaucer on his heels and looks for the nearest foe to charge. Flail and axe are in his hands. Rendee comes out more slowly his arms raises to begin an arcane casting.


----------



## Canaan (Sep 27, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM]  Can Jaroth tell if they are Darkarians or his own Order? [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 27, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Jaroth
[sblock]No you can make out no other details at this point.....care to roll me an unmodifed d20 [/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 27, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] For you? of course.  Unmodified d20 result is 11 [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 27, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Jaroth can not make out any additionaly details but it does appear that the figures using arcane magic are members of the order of drakar from the darnkness of the magical energies.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 28, 2007)

Finnian holds the tent flap for Vorian and his mount listening to hear if Bertrand needs immediate assistance.

"Shall we go see what pieces the storm has left for us to pick up?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 28, 2007)

"I don't think that kid is going anywhere soon.  Let's go see what's left."  Anniston proceeds outside into the now strangely quiet shoreline.  He takes a look around to see what he can see.  He looks for any sign of Jaroth and Vadric.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Kellson huddles up tightly, with his back to the storm, instinct keeping him low to the ground and motionless. Glad that he is not at the center of the bizarre magical force, he is still overawed by its amazing power.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 29, 2007)

*The Cove*

Within minutes of Jaroth's fall, the sky clears and the wind returns to normal. There is a decided chill in the air though. Leaving the tent, Anniston observes the crumpled form in what appears to be Jaroth's robes perhaps 100 feet to the south and west of the tent. No sign can be seen of Vadric or the recent foes.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Sep 29, 2007)

Anniston runs over to the unconscious body in the sand.  Once he arrives and sees that it is Jaroth he will kneel down and begin praying to heal Jaroth.  (10 hitpoints)

Then turning to his companions he says, "Help me bring him back to the tent.  Do you see Vadric anywhere?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Cursing the lack of foes and then grinning at his own foolishness, Bertrand turns to his companions, "Vorian, will you join me on the heights and show me where you think the horsemen will come from?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 29, 2007)

Finnian moves out to help Anniston with Jaroth while looking around the little cove. He checks Jaroth to see that the satchel is still intact before helping carry Jaroth into the tent.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 29, 2007)

*The Cove*

Bending over to aid his falling comrade, Anniston streches forth his hands to heal. To late Anniston notes that Jorath has gone silve at the temples and as his hands make contact with Jaroth's body and the healing magic begins to flow a discharge of electricty occurs which throws Anniston back some ten feet. (Save for 1/2 of 20 points of electrical damage)


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 29, 2007)

*The Cove*

Seaching the body while Anniston tries to heal, Finnian notices the satchel but also makes the mistake of touching Jaroth's body and is also subject to the discharge. {Save for 1/2 of 20 points}


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 29, 2007)

OOC:
Finnian
AC 18 HP 39 / 80
Wasn't stated so I assumed a Reflex save. Reflex save = 17.

If it's is another save, the numbers get worse.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 29, 2007)

*The Cove*

Reflex works .....but only because i am in a good mood this morning ..Dc was 15 by the way so your good to go


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 29, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Vadric
[sblock]Slowly walking the wind back to the Cove, Vadic is stunned by the devastion he see. Great tracks of grass are twisted and torn to expose the bare earth. Trees and hardy shurbs have been stripped of leaves and limbs...animals are scared and deep in the burrows. After perhaps 20 minutes of walking Vadric comes across a sad sight, a mother wolf lays dead impaled by limbs and other objects, her body protecting two pups whoes cries and whimpes can be heard.[/sblock]

For Jaroth
[sblock]The Dream continues and Jaroth see's a figure riding a fast horse being chased by two large wolves. A large company of mounted foes follow with javelins and arrows been sent towards the figure. Then a voice speaks
Titian and Dragon in unnatural combination
Unite to form this evil abomination
Evil dwell in the absence of light
Confrontation shall be a test of mite[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Jaroth tries to make out the details of the rider.  He also searches his knowledge to try to make out any symbolism in the prophecy.  Unmodified d20 = 12 [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 30, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Jaroth
[sblock]The rider does look familar but Jaroth just misses placing a name to him. As for any symbolisim, nothing comes to hand.[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 1, 2007)

Anniston jerks back in surprise, avoiding the full blast of the shock.
Even so, the blast throws him back and he scrambles to his feet.

Anniston snorts in disgust, "You ok, Finnian?  I think we better let him cool off a bit."

ref save: 18 
hitpoints: 35/105


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2007)

*Vorian*

Vorian nods to Bertrand, starting toward the rise. He raises his voice slightly:
Does anyone needs healing before this starts? I'm not completely sure these riders are with those casters, so maybe we don't need to fight with them. But be as prepared as you can.

Bertrand, healing? Vorian streches lightly both hands toward Bertrand, but doesn't approach unless given permission.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 1, 2007)

Finnian picks himself up clutching himself to stop the tingling. Looking over to Anniston, he responds.

"I'm fine, but I think you're right. We're not going to be able to move him for a bit."

[sblock]
AC 18 HP 29 / 80
Spells available: 3, 5, 3, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2007)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Bertrand, healing?[/COLOR] Vorian streches lightly both hands toward Bertrand, but doesn't approach unless given permission.




"I thank you, but as luck would have it I was healed before that last skirmish and have not taken another wound." He smiles. "Ask me again in a few minutes and I suspect the answer will be different."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2007)

*Vorian*

Vorian looks around few times...if he doesn't see familiar black-gray head of his hound he takes the whistle from his neck and blows into it.

If anybody asks for healing on his way, he provides it, but does not otherwise change course. He walks purposfuly with Bertrand in tow toward some height where he could see incoming riders from.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 1, 2007)

*The Cove*

Bertrand and Vorain ascend to the rim and begin to walk it's permiter and scout the area. Reaching the top they see perhaps a mile area surronding the cove which has suffered the effects of a terrbile windstorm. Large areas of blackned earth give testiment to the power and size of the lighting that hit the rim and the area. No sign of the black clad foes or of the horsemen can be seen.

Watching Jaroth, Anniston and Finnian observe that his breathing is becoming less shallow and that he is now moving a bit but remains in a deep sleep.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"One of our companions, Vadric, is still out there somewhere. The storm must have taken him. I hope I didn't sweep him out to sea, or we might never find the body." With a sweep of his arm, Bertrand asks, "You say they split into smaller groups? Could they be trying to surround the area? If that is so, and assuming they are foes, perhaps it would be better to take them on individually, attack the smaller groups before they can surround us?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 1, 2007)

"Well, Finnian, those two up on the ridge do not appear to see anything threatening.  It looks like we may have a minute or two.  We should consider a search party to see if we can find Vadric.  He flew to the east.  But we also need to keep an eye on the young man in the tent.  I do not want him to wander off.  Perhaps when Bertrand and Vorian get back we can organize a search party."

[OOC Question for DM: Did I loose the 10 hitpoints?  Or did Jaroth "get" them?  Or did I not have a chance to deliver them?]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 1, 2007)

*The Cove*

OCC: Jaroth received the benefit of your heal spell.. the magic was triggerd after you touched him to deliver your spell.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2007)

[sblock=J. Alexander]
Vadric descends, his heart saddened by the sight of the dead mother wolf and her two whimpering pups. While the knight knew such things happened, he couldn't help but feel responsible; it was one of his companions that had caused this devastation.

Vadric approaches the two pups, grabbing them by the scruff of their necks and wrapping them in his cloak. Perhaps Bertrand would know what to do with them. The task done, the cleric again begins to make his way back to the cove.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 2, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Vadric
[sblock]Descending on his errand of mercy, Vadric is not suprised to find the puppies somewhat standoffish at first. Then inspiration hiting him he takes from his provisions some dried beef and the solid black male puppy boldy comes to investigate. Seeing her brother safe, the solid grey white female pup soon follow suite. Within ten minutes Vadric is back in the air and headed towards the cove. From  the distance already traveled a considerable distance towards the cove and estimates that he has about an hour of travel left.[/sblock]


For Kellson
[sblock]From his vantage point well to the south, Kellson observes two figures scouting the rim.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2007)

[sblock=J.Alexander]
Vadric continues on his way, amazed by how far the incredibly powerful winds had blown him away from his companions.

*Just let me know when I can rejoin the group.*
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2007)

*The Cove*

As the noon sun breaks thru the clouds and begins to warm the sand the party begins to reorganize itself. Perhaps due to annistoon's healing touch, Jaroth awakes tired but weak. Bertrand and Vorain find no trace of foes on their survey of the rim. Finnian does discover that the book is still safley in the satchel.  Midway in the noon hour, just at Rendee calls the group in for lunch, Vadric arrives on the wind. Kellson meanwhile contiues his survey of the area and of the party.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 3, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth tries to sit up, groggy.  He looks around at those gathered. 

_"Oh thank the Light!  You are all safe.  I- I thought I failed you."_  Relief and astonishment on his face.

Jaroth looks into his lap, ashamed.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 3, 2007)

Kellson, noting the absence of menacing dark enemies and a massive magical storm, stands up from his spot, battered and bruised. He slowly moves toward the assembled group of supposed victims of the attack, the keepers of the tent and cove. Although still far off, he supposes these few who fended off the vicious attack would provide better protection, in case those two figures far off proved devious in nature.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2007)

*The Cove*

As Bertrand and Vorain complete their circuit, they observe in the disance, perhaps some 600 yards to the south of what appears a young man moving towards the camp.

For Jaroth
[sblock]Any idea what type of character you are interested in playing in the new campaign?[/sblock]

For Kellson
[sblock]Hey guy interested in playing in the new campaign?[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2007)

*Vorian*

OOC: DM, please, it's VORIAN not VORAIN. Is there any sign of Arrwuh?

Vorian carefuly observes the horizont where other two groups went and then bends to look for tracks on the rim? Is there any sign as to what befell those casters? Such as greasy spots where they melted   

Nodding to Bertrand, It seems that the storm realy cleaned this up. Is that work of your friend lying there? points to Jaroth. 
Let's go and join the others, they could probably use some extra healing. Now you can fill me in in more details.

OOC: Vorian can offer from healing: 3 orisons and one cure medium plus lay on hands, keeping Shield of Faith just in case.

If Arrwuh doesn't join as before Kellson does, Vorian gets up and prepares to ride out. I'll go scout a little bit and try to find any trace of other two groups. Anyone intrested in accompanying me? Later we can ride back to your camp.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2007)

*The Cove*

The hound answers to Vorian call, bounding down from the western rim on to the sand. The scouting missing show no signs but of a large wind swept area some 500 yards in diamater and moving towards the west.

OCC: Your friendly and benevolent dm is a terrible typist and has had his spelling skills ruined by spell check...so guess it is a cross your pc's will have to deal with............


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2007)

*Vorian*

Seeing Arrwuh, Vorian goes happily and pats the great hound and plays for a short while. He crouches next to him and holds his snout in his hands. After short time he goes with him back to the group holding the hound by the collar.

[sblock=For DM]
Vorian whispers so not to be overheard by the group all the while patting and stroking hounds head and flanks. He takes some time with his companion and then rejoins the others.
Are you hurt? What did you find out? Did you see the storm too? What was reaction of those you followed?
[/sblock]


Everybody, this is Arrwuh. If you don't bother him, he won't bother you. He is generaly friendly, but give him some time to adjust for your presence here.

As Vorian is large for human so is his hound large even for wolfhounds. He is mottled gray in color and has leather colar with small pouch hanging from it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Vorian
[sblock]The hound discloses that the group he was following road away to the Northwest in some haste, once the strom struck. The group that was circling and coming up from the south was destroyed by several large waves.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2007)

*Vorian*

...goes scouting if he didn't do it before Arrwuh arrived.

I'll go scout for the group that went south. The fact that Arrwuh is here tells me that northern group rode away further toward northwest. I'll be back shortly.

Preparing Delilah, he heads south from their current position.

Stay here boy. Rest, you deserved it.

He returns about half an hour, no more then hour later. If he could find any horses, survivors or equipment he collects them. 

It seems souther group was destroyed by severe waves crashing on the shore. Probably as consequence of the storm.

How far is your group from here? Can we make it in one afternoon? Can the boy travel? Or maybe we should rest here and in the morning follow the remaining riders, not giving them too much distance.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2007)

"I'm not privy to the ways of magic, but my best guess is that our foes called up the storm and our companion somehow turned it on them, as least for a moment. Obviously, such a course of action was more than he could control." After a sigh he adds, "There is a book of dark magic. It was on the ship we were on. We think that the shipwreak and all this business," he gestures to the devestation around them, "is over this book. Jaroth, the one who tried to tame the winds, says that we most keep the book from falling into the hands of this dark order that has been attacking. At this point our goal is to defend the book."  He motions to the tent. "I'll need to get my mount. We shouldn't go too far afield."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2007)

*Vorian*

Best defense of The Book will be elimination of the threat. If we destroy all those dark ones in the vicinity, next batch will have to travel far and wide to find us. And we won't travel very fast with contingent of shipwrecked people in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2007)

*The Cove*

The small enclosed hillock where you left the survivors of the Western Star is way more defensiable than this cove, as the party would have the high ground against any attackers....


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2007)

As Vadric's misty form coalesces into something more substantial, he regards his companions with a smile. "I'm glad to see that you all still stand," he says. "The devastation wrought by the storm is quite extensive." 

Moving toward Bertrand, the cleric removes a pair of wolf pups from him cloak; a black male and his grey-white sister. "I found these; their mother had been killed by the storm. I figured you might know what to do with them."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Perhaps I can do something with them." He turns to his animal companion, "what do you think Chaucer? You want to be a foster parent?" Bertrand digs out the goat's milk he carries for coffee and offers the pups some from his fingers. 

OOC: Wild Empathy (1d20+12=27)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2007)

*The Cove*

The  pups respond to the goat's milk with glee and soon Bertrand is dismayed to find his supply exhausted leaving him no milk for his coffee until he unites with his goat. Chaucer, looks at Bertrand as if saying "What?"...then proceeds to help the pups consume the supply of goat's milk. Soon the puppies, bellies tight, walk over to Vadric's blankets and gear and proceed to take a nap.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Grinning at the pups, Bertrand says, "Our latest castaways seem to be content. Vorian and I will make a little mounted patrol and see if we can find the horsemen as well as figure out what that other young man is about." He nods at the fellow approaching the camp.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 3, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: so much....so fast....can't keep up.]

Jaroth looks around at all of the activity around him.

He turns to Anniston.  _"Who are all of these people?  Where did they come from?"  Are the Drakarians dead? _

Jaroth looks at the pups sadly and pets their bellies as he takes in the devastation around him and contemplates his encounter with Zephyr and his dream.

[sblock=For DM] Ok.  Does Jaroth feel any different?  You mentioned his hair was silver (Jaroth doesn't know that yet) and his body gave off electrical charges (Jaroth doesn't know that yet). Is that still happening?  Oh and, beneficient and all powerful DM, we have had several battles from the shipwreck on forward without any xp.  Will we be graced with your award soon? 

Finally, regarding the new campaign, I am going to have to pass I think.  I really want to, but it's hard enough for me to keep up with the one campaign.  I am very busy.   [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2007)

*The Cove*

Bertrand and Vorian set out to intercept the young man slowly walking towards the party. Jaroth reaches over to pet the puppies who promptly respond by rolling over on their backs, nestled in Vadric's blankets and accetpting the tummy rubs from Jaroth which quickly puts them to sleep.

For Jaroth
[sblock]Jaorth feels tired from the tips of his toenails to the top of his head. It is a bone deep wearniess that he knows will only pass with a few days lite activity and rest. His hair, once he discovers it is now silver grey at the temples but the rest remains it's natural color. His body is not giving off any electrical impulses....when he has time to think about it, he comes to the conclusion it must have been the build of of electircty when he was attempting to control the strom.

SAd that you cant make it, but i totally understand.......as long as i can still torment you in this game   all is good......as a dm, i really lucked out with a great group of players for this campaing,,,i hope the other is just as successful.[/sblock]

OCC: A nice player pointed out that you guys had not been awarded any xp in a while and have been thru several fights..so here you go ..

Anniston,Vadric, Bertrand, Finnian, Jaroth......7,000 base

Vorian, Kellson.....3,000 base


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: A nice player pointed out that you guys had not been awarded any xp in a while and have been thru several fights..so here you go ..
> 
> Anniston,Vadric, Bertrand, Finnian, Jaroth......7,000 base




*Closing in on that next level.  It is funny, I don't think as players we think about XPs as much with higher level characters, because we already have cool abilities to use.*




Vadric watches as Jaroth pets the wolf pups, a smile on his face. He walks toward the man, nodding at him as he closes. "How do you feel? You look, well, rather drained my friend."

-


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2007)

OOC: By my count really closing in on 12th level--500 exp away. Even though we have cool abilities 12th is a feat and an ability score level!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: By my count really closing in on 12th level--500 exp away. Even though we have cool abilities 12th is a feat and an ability score level!





*I show 2000 XP away...but I think Bertrand got a bonus for remember a certain someone's name!*


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *I show 2000 XP away...but I think Bertrand got a bonus for remember a certain someone's name!*




OOC: [sblock=Rhun]Doh! I forgot that one. Here's the numbers and dates for the awards I have. With the bonus I'm 2 grand over. Did you miss some along the way?

45,001--starting 10th level
+1000 (10/31/06 roleplay award) 
+1000 (11/12/06 roleplay award)
+10,000 (12/24/06 award)
+2500 (3/15/07 lull into stupor award)
+1500 (8/223/07 name of the 'boy' remembered)
+7000 (recent battle awards 10-3-07)
=68,001 or 2k into 12th level. I guess my earlier math was off by a grand. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 4, 2007)

Canaan said:
			
		

> _"Who are all of these people?  Where did they come from?  Are the Drakarians dead?" _




Finnian watches Jaroth intently as he comes around and starts asking questions.

"The giant in armor appears to be a knight who was searching these lands for some reason. He says his name is Vorian. He joined us in defending against the Drakar at the end.

"It appears the Drakar are either dead or fled. With the chaos of the storm, it was hard to tell. But the vast majority to the lightning strikes did appear to be coming down upon their positions. I suspect you might have had a little to do with that.

"In fact, I imagine I will need to speak to you about the storm and what was occurring in order to get a reasonable picture for the composition about our travels. Also, when we get some quiet time, I think I would like to find out more about these Drakar enemies we seemed to have attracted.

"For now, let's just be glad we've survived and that Vadric was able to rejon us."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 4, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Vadric watches as Jaroth pets the wolf pups, a smile on his face. He walks toward the man, nodding at him as he closes. "How do you feel? You look, well, rather drained my friend."
> 
> -




Jaroth smiles wearily at Vadric.  

_"I'm afraid you have the truth of it, my friend.  I don't think I can travel far without assistance, let alone defend myself, should it come to that.  It took more than I have to give to wrest control of that storm away..."_ He trails off, thinking of this battle of wills with Zephyr.

Sadness enters his face.

_"I'm sorry that you got thrown.  I couldn't---I couldn't control it.  I'm just happy that you are alive."_

He looks at the others, apparently choosing his words carefully, he begins:

_"Our path is more dangerous and frought with peril than I originally suspected."_

He pauses.

_"I had a vision.  The Drakar or going to force a confrontation with the forces of Light.  I must be there to stop them.  Armies of men.  I just don't know when or where."_

_"It is now all the more important that I speak with my order."_


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 4, 2007)

[sblock=XP]This is my XP progression.  It checks with Scotley's list (minus the extra bonus for the boy's name).  Per this, I believe all of the initial characters are 12th level.

45,000 starting total at 10th level
+1000 = 46,000 (10/31/2006)
+1000 = 47,000 (11/12/2006)
+10,000 = 57,000 (12/24/2006)
+2500 = 59,500 (3/15/2007)
+7000 = 66,000 (10/03/2007)[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Lots of posts!  Most excellent!  I guess Anniston has been the strong, silent type.[/sblock]

Anniston greets Vadric with a huge bear hug.  "I thought we had lost you!  I'm glad you found your way back.  We were nearly ready to go out looking for you!"

Anniston greets Jaroth with more reserve, taking care not to touch him.  "No offense, my friend, but you gave me quite a shock earlier.  Are you safe now?  When you feel up to it, I would not mind you telling us a story of what you think happened out here.  You say you could not control it.  Boy, that is an understatement.  I'm sure I've never seen anything like it before."  Anniston grins and slaps Jaroth on the back to show there are no hard feelings. 

"Ha, it is a great day!  We have beaten the blackguards and their demon spawn.  And by the grace of the Light none of us were called from this life.  To the contrary, we have found a new knight of the Light.  Even more evidence that we have yet much to do in this life."

"Friends, I think we must return now to our camp and inform the others as to what has transpired here.  They should know of the threat.  I'm sure we can transport the boy, he seems stable enough.  Now if we can only figure a way to collapse that tent.  It might come in handy in the future."

"Vorian and Vadric, if you have any additional powers of healing I could use it.  But see to the others first."

Anniston kneels and gives thanks to the Light for delivering them all from the darkness. [Anniston heals himself 20hp (3hp of laying on hands left in reserve)]
hitpoints: 55/104


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 4, 2007)

*Vorian*

OOC: Once again: It's VORIAN !!!  I'll start shouting it as a character IC.

IC:

Vorian offered healing around before lunch so you can have some. Everyone pick some of these:
3 hp from orisons
12 HP from CMW 
9 hp from Lay on hands

[sblock=For DM]
Vorian's lay on hands comes from his connection with the earth not divine and is based on CON instead of CHA. You might want to reflect that fact that glow on his hands has earthly golden or gold green or some other hue instead of white or light blue.

Also, did we (new chars) start at the start of 10th level? Just so I know where to start counting. I assume we did, but I see others are now 12th, I know we'll catch up soon so it's no big deal, just so you have another thing to think about   [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 4, 2007)

Kellson slowly makes his way toward the group of people, making no haste but not trying to avoid detection. A slender boy, not quite through maturation, with brown hair tossed by the wind, he smiles lazily, a half smirk on his face, "What was that storm thing?" Kellson shouts within earshot. "I've never seen anything like it? Did one of you do it? Who were those dark people who attacked you? I tried to help but they hit me real hard with their magicks and I feared I'd die if I stayed around. Good thing because that wind woulda' picked me right up and WHOOSH I'd be gone." Kellson emphasizes the sound effect with a outward stabbing motion of his hand. He seems sincere, his pale eyes shining.

Oddly dressed, he appears to have been through the runner recently, though he has an elaborate cloak hanging over his shouders, a gnarled stick in his hand, and a finely cut white gem hanging loosely on a silver chain. He holds his side, a subtle wince taking over his features every few breaths.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2007)

*Bertrand*

A good sized man with a neatly trimmed beard and a large dog at his heels responds. "I'm Bertrand. The storm was started by those black clad fellows, but in the end it proved to much for them or us. What's your name and what brings you to a desolate place like this."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 4, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> [sblock=XP]This is my XP progression.  It checks with Scotley's list (minus the extra bonus for the boy's name).  Per this, I believe all of the initial characters are 12th level.
> 
> 45,000 starting total at 10th level
> +1000 = 46,000 (10/31/2006)
> ...




_"I didn't mean to scare you.  What happened? What did you guys see while I was in the storm?"_


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Between the wind and the rain we really couldn't see anything. We don't even know for sure what happened to the enemy. There was a lot of lightening."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2007)

Canaan said:
			
		

> _"I didn't mean to scare you.  What happened? What did you guys see while I was in the storm?"_





"I'll tell you what I saw," says Vadric, kicking a stone with his armored boot, "The ground. From far above it." The knight-priest raises his hand above his head, indicating his wind-propelled flight through the sky. "It wasn't something I'd care to repeat. I can only be thankful that the blessings of the Light protected me from harm."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 4, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"I'm sorry, Vadric.  Perhpas it was foolish of me to try to wrest control of the storm away from the Darkarians.  There were too many of them."_
He looks apologetically at Vadric.

_"But I was afraid you would all be burned alive with the lightning.  I had to try."_

[sblock=For DM] I need clarification.  in the mythology of your world, is Zephyr a spirit of the Light?  I understand that many gods are worshipped as Saints and the Light is the religion.  Is Zephyr a saint?  Is he considered by the Light to be a Saint or godlike being?  What would an agent of the Light call a being like Zephyr?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Zephyr could very well have been one of the god's that surrenderd his power to help form the light. However, given the nature of what was occuring..Jaroth is more than certain that something occured that allowed Zephr to be summoned and that he was not part of the light...ie...you may have just summoned into the material plane for the first time in over 2000 years......a long forgotten god [/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Oct 5, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Jaroth
> [sblock]Zephyr could very well have been one of the god's that surrenderd his power to help form the light. However, given the nature of what was occuring..Jaroth is more than certain that something occured that allowed Zephr to be summoned and that he was not part of the light...ie...you may have just summoned into the material plane for the first time in over 2000 years......a long forgotten god [/sblock]





[sblock=For DM] Sound of jaw dropping on ground [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Sometimes invisible castle is just too kind to the DM.....oh what fun i am going to have .......[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 5, 2007)

OOC: Sorry about the misspelling of your name. Unlike our DM, I have no good excuse. I was just not paying attention.

Anniston watches the young man carefully as he approaches.

After a moment Anniston appears satisfied with what he sees and greets the new-comer.  "It seems we have a lot of stragelers drawn to the Light of our quest this day.  Are you far from home, stranger?"

To Jaroth, "I heard a loud booming voice.  It was not your own voice if I'm to judge, though magic could have produced it.  Do you know whose voice that was?"


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 5, 2007)

Kellson observes the limited interaction toward himself with interest, it's obvious these men are familiar with each other, and heavily armed and powerful. He shrugs at the questions asked, "They called me Kellson back where I came from down South, but I took a boatride up here to the north before some big storm reefed us and I was the only one to come out alive. It's strange. So I've been wandering around before I saw those dark folk attack you. I thought I'd help out a bit, but like I said, they looked mean." He scratches at his face a bit while he talks, fidgeting and looking around at the surroundings and down at the wolf pups.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I expect we foundered in the same storm. We have a camp of fellow castaways a few hours ride from here. I for one would welcome you, but I must warn you that we seem to have attracted some as you said 'mean' enemies. I can't promise being with us will be any safer than being on your own. At least we have food and supplies."  Bertrand makes introductions around, Rendee a tall savage looking Northman as well as, Jaroth, Anniston, Finnian, Vadric, and Vorian.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 5, 2007)

"Hmm, yer all pretty big folk, if I may say. And you got shipwrecked too? What odds. What were you all doing up 'round here? That tent yours? Why'd those dark guys attack you all? Lots'a questions, I know, haven't seen anyone else in a while and now all this happens." Kellson looks sincerely at each man, especially hard at Jaroth and the oddness of Rendee.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 5, 2007)

*Vorian returns the favor*

Tall man, also with wolfhound in tow greets you as you approach.
Nice to meet you Kellson if not in best of circumstances. I am Vorian of Oldoak, Knight defender of the Lands.

Would you mind answering few questions yourself instead of barraging us with yours?

Such as what ship were you on and whos? These are not regular shipping routes. Concretely, no one saw you battle those casters, you come here battered by the storm and could very well be one of them trying to worm your way inside...do you have some proof of what you're saying.

[sblock=For DM]
Slightly tipping head toward Arrwuh, Vorian silently asks if this guy is evil...although he doesn't think so, they would be fools to send evil spy among paladins  But, if this small divination is blocked that would be suspicious to say the least.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 5, 2007)

Anniston replies with a disarming voice and gentle maner, "I agree, Vorian, this desolate place is well north of the normal shipping routes, but in our case I believe our ship was brought here by unnatural means.  Kellson's ship may have suffered a similar fate.  There is a time for suspicion and there is a time for trust.  I believe we find ourselves in the later situation."

"Kellson, if the Light has brought you here along with the rest of us to this infernal event, then I believe you have some part to play and I welcome you."

"The tent is not ours.  It has magical properties which you yourself can witness if you step into it.  If you can help us collapse this tent then it might come in handy later.  We are champions of the Light and the black wizards attacked us because we are enemies and we would see them dead just as they would see us dead.  We believe they came here in pusuit of a tome of unspeakable darkenss.  I believe we were brought here by the Light to stop them."

"As Bertrand said, if you travel with us you risk running into this cult again.  I, for one, plan to fight them wherever we find them."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 5, 2007)

*Vorian*

Nodding slightly to Anniston

You are right, Anniston, but I'm used to traveling alone in hostile environment. I can safely approach you as I saw you battle with heathens, if it were not so, I wouldn't be so quick to approach you. And if you didn't see me battling those spellcasters, wouldn't it be prudent for you to assume I'm a threat until proven otherwise?

I'm sorry if I seem suspicious Kellson, it's a bad habbit out of harsh life. I implore you to answer. I won't hold it against you if you don't answer, but it is not my intention to offend, just to clear things up.


If and when Kellson answers
And while we are resting, maybe we can clear matters a bit. Who or what are those casters and what about the boy and the book?

OOC: I'm rushing this a little since I won't be able to post until next week tuesday. Consider Vorian busy tending his companions, listening about the book, scouring the surrounding area and generaly being around without speaking. If we start the trekk back to the camp, Vorian ranges in front and flanks of the party.

[sblock=For DM]
Having overland move 80, Delilah can easily keep pace with others even when side-tracking.
[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Oct 5, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"Well met, Kellson.  Vorian."_  Jaroth nods at both of them.

Jaroth seems really distracted, running things over in his mind.

After a while, he speaks.  

_"This is all very difficult for me to grasp, friends.  I've been trying to figure it out in my mind.  I think--I think I summoned an elder god."_

He looks at each of them to judge their reaction.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Jaroth notes a brief moment of shock on Bertrand's face followed by a knowing smile. Bertrand thinks to himself, _poor fellow, all that electricity has fried his brain. Better keep a close eye on him until he recovers fully. _


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 5, 2007)

*Vorian*

Smiles.

Mortals do not summon gods. They either come when invoked or they don't. Summoning implies some kind of control over them. 

You said yourself, the storm was NOT of your making, there is no need for you to take the blame for it or any effect that followed. If anything, you should take credit because you, by taking considerable personal risk because it was beyond your power, saved your companions.

After you rest and have time to reflect on it you'll see there is nothing to feel guilty about.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2007)

*The Cove*

The Aftternoon soon turns warm and the party is refreshed with the return of the sun and warmth. Soon Rendee announces that lunch is ready and holds open the tent door for the group. Entering,the party sees the table spread with an assortment of cheese and fruit as well as a large bowl of salad. A platter containg perhaps fifteen grilled sea bas sits in the center of the table.

For Vorian
[sblock]The wolfhound can sense no evil about the boy[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Taking a place at the table, Bertrand notes, "Given that we seemed to have saved de Sion from the clutches of evil, I don't think he will object too strongly at our making free with his larder." Bertrand waits for one of the more devout to make a blessing over the food before digging in.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2007)

Vadric sets down at the table, after divesting himself of his shield, helmet and sword. He eats quietly, somewhat concerned about his companion's comments about having summoned an elder god. It was not something that the priest of the Light liked the sound of.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 5, 2007)

Kellson takes a step back amid the accusations, a confused look on his young face. When Anniston disarms the tension, he relaxes a little, but defensiveness can still be heard in his voice, "I helped by sending those big bursts of flame. It got like three of them, but I don't think it killed them. But then I jumped myself away since they came to chase me. Anyway, I was aboard the _Water Lark_, heading toward Westmarch when the storm hit. A few of us survived, but the small row we escaped in capsized as well, and I was the only one to last that." He looks a little upset about this fact, but continues along, "As for proof of my non-meanness? I don't know how to prove that to you. I can go show you the wreckage from the ship back there, I guess." He points behind him to nothing in particular, just along the coastline.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 5, 2007)

While the others eat, Finnian busies himself with his dulcimer trying to compose something worthy of the preceding events. He weaves a couple of small spells into his singing to relieve himself of some of the residual aches.

As the lunch is winding down, Finnian will rejoin the others at the table to try and gather their perspectives of the events.

To Vorian and Kellson:"So what was it specifically that drew you to us when you saw the violence of the storm over the cove?
"Kelson, your name is very auspicious for one who claims to be blessed with power. Did you spend much time in the land of Kell? You seem rather young to be out wandering on your own. What drew you to travel and where is your home and family?"

To Jaroth:"You say you encountered an Elder God during the storm. What makes you think you were the one to rouse it? I noticed you were using some rather old forms to try to enhance your powers. Where did you learn about them and are they why you believe the elder being appeared? Which elder one did you encounter?"


[sblock]
Finnian casts two Cure Moderates on himself while composing. 38 pts healing.
AC 18 HP 67 / 99
Spells Available 3, 5, 1, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Oct 5, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Smiles.
> 
> Mortals do not summon gods. They either come when invoked or they don't. Summoning implies some kind of control over them.
> 
> ...





Jaroth smiles warmly at Vorian and nods his head.  "You are too kind."

Looking around he notes Vadric's unease.

_"Whatever happened up there, it drove away the dark and left the servants of the Light alive.  The booming voice emanated from a being that called himself Zephyr.  When the Darkness of the combined might of the Drakarian spellcasters proved too much for me, I became desperate.  Calling on an ancient form of magic, I invoked the spirits of the World to aid me.  That's when Zephyr appeared.  With his appearance came a tenfold increase in the intensity of the storm.  He called himself a god and he felt like a god.  I pleaded with him to spare you, explaining that it was the Drakarians who summoned the storm and who were tainting it with their dark magics.  But after he dealt with the Drakarians, the winds would not abate.  I tried to wrestle control of them from him.  That's when I passed out and had my visions..."_


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 5, 2007)

Kellson flashes a disarming smile, "I actually was drawn here before the storm, and mostly it was people, since I've been alone a while, but then I saw those dark folk sneaking and attacking your tent area. I thought you'd need help since it was clear you guys are good and they are bad, in the basic way, you know? But then the storm came and I jumped away, like I said. About where I come from and my family..." He pauses, subconsciously grabbing at the chain around his neck before he continues. 

"I really don't know too much. It seems like a cliché, and I hate it, but I have no recollection of things prior to about a year ago. But yeah, I came to in Kell. You heard of it? Obviously that's where my _name_ comes from. Kell, Son, son of Kell. I don't actually know what my name is, and everything was just too overwhelming down there, so I booked passage up North, to see where my feet would take me, looking for life and adventure. Looks like I found something good, eh? An Elder God? Didn't get much of that in Kell."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"The road is a good place to find yourself and maybe if you are lucky a place to belong. I find that staying in one place too long doesn't agree with me. I'm happy to say that encounters with Elder Gods are not a common occurrence in the North either, but adventure, well I can tell you there is an abundance of that."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2007)

It is clear from the discussion of flame blasts, elder gods, and dark magic that Vadric is becoming more and more uneasy as the conversation continues. Standing, he gathers his gear and excuses himself from the company. "Please forgive me, but I find myself in need of some air." He nods to all present, and exits the tent for the cove.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 5, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods at Vadric and watches him go, clearly wanting to go after him to explain, but knowing that he is the last person Vadric would want to listen to under the circumstances.

He looks around the table at the others.

_"Perhaps, I've said too much.  If you'll excuse me, I'll retire to one of antechambers."_

He gets up and leaves.

[sblock=for DM] Jaroth will take this time to write down everything that has happened on the boat and subsequently, including the appearance of Zephyr on the prime and the circumstances surrounding that event.   His notes will include the names and detailed physical and personality descriptions of his traveling companaions as well.  He will place his notes in his Rosewood box and whisper the incantation to send them to his Order.  In his notes, he will explain that he intends to journey to the Keep to deliver the book to the Order for safe keeping and he will seek guidance from the Council. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2007)

Once outside, Vadric takes a deep breath of the cool air. With a small sigh, he wonders down to the beach. Again thrusting his blade into the ground before him, he kneels, hands upon the quillons of _Warsong's_ crossguard, and begins to pray, asking the Light for guidance in these difficult times.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 5, 2007)

Finnian listens intently to Kellson's tale and Jaroth's explanation obviously mentally noting the pertinent points. He watches the others to see how they are reacting to the tales. As Vadric exits and Jaroth retires, Finnian speaks up again.

"Relax Jaroth. The Church and its knights know that the elder ones are still around. It's just seldom that they have such concrete proof put before them. We know you work toward the greater good. It will just take Vadric some time to find his mental balance again."

Finnian then turns back to Kellson.

"How sad to have lost self and family like that. But rest assured, if you are truly a son of Kell, then you have found yourself among friends. I myself enjoyed the time I spent studying in Kell. The masters there are quite adept at helping others discover the gifts the Light has bestowed upon one. 

"As for the dangers we face, our company is blessed to have such stalwart champions of the Light to help keep the darkness at bay. Give yourself a chance to discover your inner strength, and I'm sure you will prove to be far more capable of pushing back the darkness than even you believe at this time."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 6, 2007)

Anniston assumes a contemplative manner at Jaroth's announcement and remains quietly reflective during lunch, though he seems to enjoy the banter as the party begins to familiarize themselves with one another.  He makes no comment as Vadric and Jaroth excuse themselves from the table.  After a few minutes Anniston smiles at those remaining at the table and excuses himself as well.  "Rendee, you clearly have many talents and I thank you for this delicious lunch.  It lightens my heart to know I shared this meal with friends."

Anniston goes out in front of the tent. He watches Vadric praying and takes the opportunity to reflect further on his own thoughts.  In time he approaches his friend and speaks when it seems appropriate to do so.

"Vadric, I hope I do not disturb you.  We find ourselves in a difficult situation and our path is full of shadows.  On the one hand the evil of the cult is clear.  Our friend Jaroth is an enemy of our enemy, but I fear he is unaware that the forces he wields are drawing him further from the light, no closer.  He desires the Light, but he has much to learn and he needs us."

"If this Zepher is in fact one of the elder powers -- and I have no reason to believe that it is not -- then we are in great peril.  I do not have to tell you that the elder powers that did not join to become the Light cannot be trusted.  As it has been revealed to the Holy Church, it is only in the sacrifice of becomming one with the Light that the gods were sanctified, and only through the Light of their sacrifice that we men might be made righteous.  You know that the elder powers who did not submit to the purification of the Light are lost and unable to reconcile themselves to the Light.  They are not all evil, but they will never be one with the Light and in the end they can only be defeated as the prophets have foretold.  But these powers do not go willingly into oblivion.  They are unable to join the Light, yet they rage against the dark.  In the end they can only destroy what they had hoped to save.  All these things you know.  I say it because Jaroth needs us and we must not abandon him.  The Light yet illuminates his path.  We must pray that he will see it, for the alternative is to let him slide into darkness.  Do not dispair, the Light has called us here and for that there is reason for hope."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 9, 2007)

*Vorian*

OOC: as no one said what healing they took Vorian heals 24 hit pts to Anniston who is only one that asked.

As I said, Kellson, it is not my intention to offend. I'm ready to answer any and all questions that you all might pose about me and would find that only prudent not offensive. I'm sorry for your loss. You are welcome in our company indicates himself and Arrwuh and I'd say all others agree.

To Finnian: As I said, I'm here scouting and mapping the area. I have some personal business here as well and unique knowledge among the knights who are more oriented toward units with scouts and everything then toward being alone for extended periods in wilderness. As far as why the storm attracted me, it was obviously unnatural and thus product of spellcasting. Group of riders that rides in the same direction only chinched it. I sent Arrwuh after one company and hurried here, third part by neccessity ignored. When I arrived I saw spellcasters and warriors arrayed against people with markings of the Light. It wasn't really hard choice to make.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2007)

Vadric listens to his friend, nodding as Anniston speaks. "It is our duty to stand against the dark tide. The Light is not only our calling, but our weapon. Through faith may the darkness be defeated. Jaroth certainly needs out help, of that I have no doubt." The cleric scratches at the stubble growing upon his chin as he ponders. "I fear that the line he walks between Light and Dark is liken to a razor's edge. One small misstep, and he could fall." The cleric places his hand upon his companions shoulder and offers a small smile. "It is our job to ensure that doesn't happen. And we must keep our eye on these newcomers as well. One has stated that he wields arcane energies, and that worries me. Heresy comes in many forms, and the Dark can hide many things. We must be vigilant, my friend."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 10, 2007)

Backdated comment:  "My thanks for the healing, Vorian.  I do not recognize that form of divine magic.  Perhaps you can describe your tradition when it is convenient to do so."
hitpoints: 55+24=79/110

Anniston replies to Vadric, "Then I believe we need to have a conversation with both Jaroth and the new young man who goes by the name of Kellson.  Do you think these conversations should happen in private?  Or would our party be strengthened by addressing these issues together as a group?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 10, 2007)

*Vorian*

OOC: divine magic that healed you is just clerical magic (of Light no less )

Backdated:
I'm ready to address my healing capabilities whenever it is convenient. I follow Lady of Strategy known as Red Knight, squire to St.Heironeous. I'm a cleric turned knight and now capable of surviving harsh environment of the North. Let's see to the others, we'll continue this at a more convenient time. 

OOC: Red Knight is minor Faerunian deity that serves Tempus as planner and strategiest for his wars. She is counter to Garagos. You can find her in Faiths and Pantheons, small excerpt is in the attachment.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 11, 2007)

*Afternoon Storm*

Just as quickly as the storm cleared and the party warmed itself and had a pleseant luncheon, a massive strom rolls in from the north west. Were it not for the tent being erected and sheltered by the rim, it could very well be blown into the sea. As the winds howl around teh tent and light turns into darnkness...the party seeks shelter inside the tent.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 11, 2007)

"Well, it looks like we need to batten down the hatches and ride out another storm. Can anybody tell if this is the beginning of another attack? Or is this just nature's reaction to the previous unnatural weather conjured up by the Drakar and manipulated by our friend Jaroth?

"Hopefully this is nature just resetting her weather patterns. I'm not sure we're ready for another round with the Drakar just yet. Is anyone still injured? I do still have some music left, and if we're going to be weathered in for a while, I think I need to get a little rest. It was a rather long ride here before encountering the battle."

[sblock=OOC]
Cure Moderate Wounds on self = 15
Finnian will hold his last 3rd level spell in reserve but will use his remaining spells for healing anyone who requests assistance before retiring for short 2 hour nap.

AC 18 HP 82 / 99
Spells Remaining 3, 5, 0, 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2007)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> Anniston replies to Vadric, "Then I believe we need to have a conversation with both Jaroth and the new young man who goes by the name of Kellson.  Do you think these conversations should happen in private?  Or would our party be strengthened by addressing these issues together as a group?"





"We can speak with Jaroth freely on this subject, I believe. He has been a companion of ours long enough. I recommend simply watching this Kellson for now, until we can get an idea of the state of his soul." Vadric looks up into the sky as the wind begins to howl and first drops of rain begin to splatter down about them. "I believe it is time to seek shelter, my friend." With a nod, the knight recovers _Warsong_, sheathing the blade, and begins to moves back toward the tent.


*Vadric also has quite a few Cure Moderates, a Cure Serious or two, and a couple of Cure Lights left if there are those that still need healing.

Actually, he will use another Cure Moderate on himself, dropping a Hold Person. Heals 17 points.

[sblock=stats & spells]
Vadric Current Stats
HP 82/87

Spells in Effect:
Wind Walk, duration 8 hours
Magic Vestment, duration 9 hours


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Magic Weapon
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment 
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Blade Barrier + Wind Walk
[/sblock]
[/sblock]*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 12, 2007)

"Thanks, Vadric, I could use a little more healing of the Light.  I'm still not up to full strength."

"With regard to Kellison, I don't think we can wait.  I do not believe he is evil.  But I think it is necessary for us to determine if he is a practicioner of the black wizard arts."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 12, 2007)

*The Cove*

Any other comments before i move the game onward...sorry for the delay  been a hell week at work ..


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Any other comments before i move the game onward...sorry for the delay  been a hell week at work ..




*Are we going to get a chance to rest and recover our spells soon? *


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 15, 2007)

*Vorian*

Just a side note: clerics of Red Knight pray for their spells at dusk not at dawn so it's near my pray time ...

Vorian leads Arrwuh toward exit of the tent and speaks quietly with him. After that great hound looks out and dissapears into the storm.

Going toward his horse and getting out small bundle of supplies, he ties small sack on his belt and takes out white stick.

"Arrwuh will go and scout the area. If we are nearing another fight it might be better if we are on our full health if not strength. I have several charges left in my wand of healing. I apologize for not coming out with it sooner, but I didn't want to expend it if we get enough time to recuperate. I'd wait for Arrwuh to return and depending on his report heal or not. If anyone is griveously wounded I'll heal him now. What do you say?"

[sblock=For DM]
Arrwuh is going out into the storm just for step or two and then goes ethereal (and thus unaffected by normal winds and invisible). He will sweep the area in tight spiral around the cove widening it in each pass for about five circles.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 15, 2007)

*The Cove*

As the party stays safley inside the tent, the storm blowing in from the Northwest continures for several hours. When it finaly abates it is near dusk but it brings clear sky's with just a hint of coolness. In the distant background the call of wolves and other night creatures can be heard as they begin to stir.

For Neurotic
[sblock]The hound reports that there is nothing unsual in the area[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 16, 2007)

Finnian offers his remaining cures one last time before retiring. After resting, Finnian will find a quiet spot in an unoccupied room to relax and pull out his harp for some quiet contemplation.

[sblock=For DM]When Finnian is assured of privacy, he will pull out the Duke's locket and concentrate on contacting the Duke. When contact is established, he will proceed to report upon the events so far.

_'I hope this report isn't too tiring for you, but I've got some information that needs to be shared in case we don't find our way back to somewhere civilized to gain further assistance.

'Your fears that something wrong is stirring in the North seem to be fairly accurate. I have not even reached the ports of the North to begin the investigations you sent me on. The ship I was traveling on was mystically attacked by some rather powerful black mages of a strange demonic order who whipped up a storm to shipwreck us far off course. We ended up far north and west of where we were supposed to make port. Somehow the storm transported us far beyond the reach of even the fastest ship to travel in that amount of time.

'I am not alone. There were other passengers aboard the ship who strive to do the Light's work, and we have banded together to protect ourselves from the further predations of the black ones. One of our number seems to be rather scholarly and has informed us that according to his information the black ones are known as the Order of Drakar.

'The Order appears to be after an object, a book, that was among the possessions of another passenger and have attacked us again not far from where we were shipwrecked. We were able to drive them off this time, but it seems they are expending a lot of resources to try to find us and recover the book. The others and I have pledged to stay together and help each other until we can get this book to some place safe, but it is looking like things are rising that will make finding a safe place a rather long and perilous journey.

'I await your insight and any further instructions you might have for me.
'Your humble servant, Finnian.'_[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Cast Cure Light Wounds on self for 12 points.
AC 18 HP 94 / 99
Spells Available 3, 4, 0, 1

Finnian has four more Cure Lights to provide to the others before he retires.

After resting.
AC 18 HP 99 / 99
Spells Available 3, 5, 5, 3
Bardic Music Available 9
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 16, 2007)

*Vorian*

It seems we are safe for the moment, Arrwuh didn't find any threat in the vicinity. Of course, maybe enemies were just delayed by the storm...

We should rest and prepare for tomorrow travel. We can also discuss various topics such as me and Kellson. :smiles: 
But first, I need to pray, sunset should be especialy beautiful after clearing storms left in their wake. If you'll excuse me... 
Vorian nods and heads out

Finding place from which he can see the sunset he removes his helm and kneels on the ground. Soon, he is deep in communion with Red Knight rethinking past battle, looking for tactical errors and strategic weaknesses both his and his opponents.

After about hour or so he gets up and starts series of exercises with wide stances always holding shield far in front of him. Sometimes slowly rotating sometimes including Delilah into it as she pushes into the shield and moves the knight back.

Now in darkness, Vorian returns to the tent, hopefuly for dinner


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Having napped for a good bit of the day, being exhasted from the previous night's ride. Bertrand rises with a groan and stretches. "Since the storm seems to have abated, I think I shall have a stroll about the top of the slope and look for any sign of trouble." He whistles and his dog moves to his side to accompany him. "Anybody else want to stretch their legs?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2007)

Vadric too has tried to catch up on his sleep as the storm's fury roared outside of the the tent, knowing that he was of little use in his current state; tired, and with most of his ability to channel the power of the Light expended.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 16, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Backdated: Jaroth accepts any healing offered (DM: I have no idea what his HPs are after his encounter with Zephyr).

P.S. due to my item familiar's grant of +10% xp, Jaroth leveled.  He is now 12th level.  I leveled him on the Rogue's Gallery thread.  6th level spells!  I took _greater dispel magic_.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 17, 2007)

*The  Cove*

The party rests and prepares itself for the evening only to awaken the next morning rested and refreshed. No once with the exception of Bertrand can remember settling in for the evening. The morning shows promise of being warm and unwindy. Stepping outside with animals in tow....party members are suprised to see smoke coming from a familar hillock some mile to the north west.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 17, 2007)

OOC: Anniston will have availed himself of sufficient healing to get back to max.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2007)

*I believe Vadric had enough spell slots left to bring everyone to full hit points before bedding down for the night. And he can provide long-term care as well, so everyone should heal 2hp x level for resting the night.*


After rising and eating a quick breakfast, Vadric spends an hour in prayer, kneeling in the sands with his face toward the sun. When he returns to the group, all signs of exhaustion are gone from his visage, replaced with a calmness that can only come from divine blessing. He then spends a few minutes writing in the notebook given to him by Patriarch Grappien, detailing the situation and the happenings of the last couple of days.

*
[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapons, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Heal + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 17, 2007)

*The Cove*

OCC>  Busy day here  i will have the questions answered today


----------



## Canaan (Oct 17, 2007)

Canaan said:
			
		

> Backdated: Jaroth accepts any healing offered (DM: I have no idea what his HPs are after his encounter with Zephyr).
> 
> P.S. due to my item familiar's grant of +10% xp, Jaroth leveled.  He is now 12th level.  I leveled him on the Rogue's Gallery thread.  6th level spells!  I took _greater dispel magic_.




actually, now that I think about it, I may have taken transport via plants.  I dunno.  I have to look.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2007)

His notes written into the journal, Vadric rebinds the book and places it in his pack. Then he arms and equips himself for the day ahead, taking care to clean, oil and polish his weapons and armor. This salty sea air was definitely not the ideal environment for steel. 

The warrior-priest emerges from the tent to see the others looking at the smoke from the relatively nearby hillock. "We’ve seen that smoke for some time now. There must be a camp of village or some sort that way. While I think it would be prudent to investigate, I believe we should return to our base camp. We’ve left the survivors for far too long, I think.”


*
Would it be possible to get a crude map of the region? Based on info imparted so far, I think it should look something like the map I attached below. X is base camp, C is the cove, and the indescribable bump is the hillock to the northeast.  Oops...just noticed I thought the hillock was to the northeast instead of the northwest. Modifying map. Hee hee.




*


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Wow, I must have been even more exhasted than I thougth. I can't believe we didn't set watch last night. I must admit I feel much better for the rest."  He checks the horses, sets about finding something to eat and making coffee. 

[sblock]Bertrand asks Rendee to send his familiar on a little scouting expedition to toward the hilllock to the northwest.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 17, 2007)

*The Cove*

For Finnian
[sblock]Sending out his thoughts to the duke, Finnian is promplty answered. The conversation with the duke is brief and he states that the information you have just relayed is intersting in light of what others have reported. "I will be back with you tomorrow my boy" he says...."Look for me at dusk"[/sblock]

For Jaroth
[sblock]In response to his missive, Jaroth feels the box grow warm to his touch. Opening it finds a letter. "You are in great danger, much is afoot....look for us with the rising moon and we shall converse"[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 18, 2007)

*The North*

OCC: The map is more or less correct...yeah we could get one if i could become tech savy and learn how to create them 


As the party awakens to the day, both hounds colock]me bounding into camp excitment written over their body. 

For Neurotic
[sblock]the hound announces the approach of a large group of riders from the northeast.[/sblock]

For Bertrand
[sblock]the hound indicates the approach of a large body of men on foot along the coast to the norhwest.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: The map is more or less correct...yeah we could get one if i could become tech savy and learn how to create them




*Tech savy? LOL. I did that in MS Paint in about 30 seconds.*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 18, 2007)

Anniston finally begins to stir after the others have been up for awhile.  As the party gathers itself for the day and as they are munching on bits of breakfast, Anniston addresses a question to Kellison.

"Kellison, you mentioned earlier that you have some skill in the arcane arts.  This power seems to have served you well as you might not have survived the storm and the subsequent encounter with our enemies otherwise."

"Please do not be alarmed by my question, but your answer is relevant to your traveling with us.  It is well known that those who receive the gift of the Light are responsible for the correct usage of that gift and are likewise free to practice it for the good of all mankind.  But there are those who are not satisfied with the gifts given of the Light and are driven by unholy desires for magic power.  Those who pursue this power, not freely given of the Light, are called wizards and are anathema.  Those who receive the gift properly of the Light are called sorcerers and may with grace be found justified."

"It is also known that one who demonstrates arcane abilities may be asked by faithful men to declare what sort of magic he practices, with the expectation that the sworn testimony will be accepted as truth until it be proven otherwise."

"And so I ask, with all due respect, what sort of magic do you practice?"


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 18, 2007)

Kellson stiffens at the questioning, whether it be from deception or just general unease at being directly approached about his magicks by such a holy man is unclear. He smiles shyly and shrugs, "Well, I assumed this question would come up, since I'm not in Kell anymore, but I had hoped that a group of such men would see the answer in my story already. Without a memory of my past, all learnings I had before then are gone, so if I did have the dark way of wizards I would've had to have learned it real quickly.

"I don't know who I was, who my parents are, or what I did before I came to that day, but what I do know is that now I can perform magicks. Each morning, after resting the night, I am replenished. It is hard to describe unless you have the gift yourself, but after using this magick it feels as if a part of you has left. Each use leaves you more and more drained until you have nothing left of you to expend. It's odd. But you have all witnessed me throughout this morning so far, I have not had a moment to sit and study like the wizards do, and I can use the same magicks again and again until that essence of me is gone until I rest.

"This wand that I have, I don't know how I got it or what it really does, but it provides for me a mental focus that powers some of my gift, enhancing it. It is how I was able to use these magicks after coming to, from what I have been told in Kell.

"If I must demonstrate for you all, I suppose I can. If that is what you ask of me."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 18, 2007)

*Vorian*

No time now. We believe you are a sorceror. You can prove that later. Company of riders coming from north east. Possibly those that we missed yesterday.

We should ride out and find strategicaly sound position to confront them.

[sblock=For DM]I questioned Arrwuh further if I got the chance without others overheating. How many? Are they evil? Same company that we saw earlier?

Is there any place where small company with magic artillery could have advantage over large group of riders? You know the type, rise with small canyon or chokeneck where we could blast them all at once, place where one or two can stand abreast and block enemies from coming closer etc. I was scouting this area, I might have noticed something. If we get surounded or it seems likely, I'll question Arrwuh openly as it seems he spent the night out (he is night prowler after all )
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand remains silent during the discussion about Kellson's power, but exchanges a few meaningful glances with Rendee. When news of the horsemen comes he speaks up, "Interesting, my four legged friend here says we have infantry coming from the Northwest. Perhaps their camp was the source of smoke on the hillock this morning." Bertrand pauses to check his armor straps and weapons. "Whatever we are going to do, now seems like the time. If we are going to fight then I say we confront the horsemen first as they have the mobility to cause more trouble later."  He downs the last of his coffee and wipes the mug before dropping it in his pouch.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

"This cove is not a good tactical position to be in. I say we move out, and strike on our own terms. Or at least, on neutral ground." Vadric smiles, and begins to move to the northeast. "Assuming the riders are hostile."


*
Vadric begins his long-term buffs as he walks. Magic Vestment & Greater Magic Weapon.

Spells in Effect
Magic Vestment: +2 AC, duration 11 hours
G. Magic Weapon: +2 attack & damage, duration 11 hours

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Heal + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 18, 2007)

*Clarification*

The party awoke this morning with a very familar hillock in view from which smoke is arrivign...i guess i should have made it clear........you are no longer in the cove........the tent seems to have relocated during the night.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The party awoke this morning with a very familar hillock in view from which smoke is arrivign...i guess i should have made it clear........you are no longer in the cove........the tent seems to have relocated during the night.




*By "very familiar hillock" do you mean base camp?*


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 18, 2007)

*Clarification*

Yes........


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

Vadric pulls up short as he realizes that they are no longer in the cove, and blinks his eyes slowly, several times. Recognizing the hillock as the base camp they had set-up after escaping the shipwreck, the cleric sighs and shakes his head. "It looks as though we covered some ground during the night."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 18, 2007)

"Thank you Kellison.  Your word is good enough for me."

"As to our new location, I think my mind is too befuddled from our recent adventures to wonder much at this newest surprise.  But in the future we perhaps we should treat this tent with more care."

"Finally, to address our tactical situation.  I advise that we not be too hasty to appoach or attack either group.  We should secure the most defensible area along with whatever survivors remain and prepare to defend ourselves as best we can."

OOC: Mr DM, would you please advise what Anniston would consider to be the best tactical position for the purpose of defense?  I think that we pitched our base camp in the lee of a hill.  I imagine that being on top of that hill would be the best place to be, particularly when defending against cavalry.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> OOC: Mr DM, would you please advise what Anniston would consider to be the best tactical position for the purpose of defense?  I think that we pitched our base camp in the lee of a hill.  I imagine that being on top of that hill would be the best place to be, particularly when defending against cavalry.





*Don't forget, we also did what we could to fortify the camp.


From ealier posts:
Once atop the outcropping the party paces some 20 feet then come to the the center which appears to be sunken some 30 feet below the crest and some 20 feet above the surf.

The rocky outcroping is a very defensable position as anyone wishing to come over the outer wall has a steep climb of about 50 feet then a decent to the interior. Should an attack come by sea then they would have to scale the 20 foot seawall to reach the shelterd area bewteen the two arms.

Rocks have been piled up to form a low three foot wall extedning from the outcropping so as to have the back of the area firmly against teh rock wall. Canvas and tents have been erected inside the walls to form private areas. Firepits have been redug and postined in better places so as to afford maxium light and warmth and the beginnings of a watch platform can be seen on the hillock above.

Several men under the direction of Vadric are in the process of digging a small ditch to form the out lines of a corral encircling the picket line and building a low stone wall to from an encolouser some 20 feet wide and 30 feet long topped with lines of rigging forming an effective barrier.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 19, 2007)

*The Hillock*

For the earlier works, the best defensive postion would be along the rim of the hillock itself. The party would have the interior lines of movement and could quickly shift from side to side. The coral is on the northern side of the hillock and providing an additionaly layer of obstacles as it back against the hill and has a stout 20x30 wall around it some 3 feet high in addition to a small ditch. The rim itself has as noted earlier a low stone wall built along it's rim. Further inspection shows that there have been constructed several fightiing platforms/storgpoints along the wall large enought to hold three men each.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 19, 2007)

*Jaroth*

To anyone observing, Jaroth seems rather distracted today, only half-listening to conversation.

He seems momentarily facsinated by the tent's movement.

He puts his hands in the sleeves of his robe across his chest and looks at the approaching horseman.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Perhaps someone should check on deSion, our host. I can't help thinking that our movement was at his direction. He could be on the mend. I shall see to the horses and check on my people." Bertrand checks the horse and gets them out of the tent and into the corral. He greets his men warmly and complements them on the preparations made. "Boys, I think we are going to have some company, infantry from there and cavalry over there."  He points to the areas where they expect attack. "Gather your weapons and tell the able bodied men here to prepare. We don't know for sure that either group is hostle to us, but better to be prepared."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 19, 2007)

*Vorian*

Maybe I should try to talk to riders first. I was not part of your group and maybe they'll stop to speak without attacking me. If not, Delilah can outrun any horse I know of so I'll be back soon. And you'll get some time to organize your men without new people causing curiosity, confusion or fear.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 19, 2007)

Finnian spends some time searching around the outside of the tent before turning his focus toward the others.

"I'd really rather not enter the tent again unless it's absolutely necessary. Hopefully one of you can check on Morgan.

"Kellson, if you stick with me, I think you'll need to field less questions from the camp. It appears we were transported to where we left the other survivors camped."

Finnian waits for Kellson then starts picking his way toward the camp.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

As the member of the group most skilled in treating wounds, Vadric takes it upon himself to check on de Sion. The amount of energy the cleric had channeled to save the boy's life had been vast, and he wasn't about to let his patient die now.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 19, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth's eyes follow Vadric into the tent, a contemplative expression on his face.

He pats Kellson no the shoulder.  _"I agree with Finnian.  You should stay with him."_

As he strides over to the tent, he passes Finnian and whispers in his ear.  _"We are in great danger, my friend.  We must hold until sundown."_


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 19, 2007)

Kellson stays near the minstrel, thoroughly confused, "I don't understand, what's going on? Are you being attacked again?" Clutching his cloak tightly to his body, he looks around, one worried face amongst the flock.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 19, 2007)

Finnian nods as Jaroth passes and falls into stride with Kellson.

"It's hard to determine exactly what's going on right now. According to Vorian, he had come across the trail of a couple of groups of armed men who were searching around in these rather forsaken lands. Who they are and what they want have not yet been determined.

"Also, there is a problem that has not been addressed yet. And that is the matter of how we managed to arrive here while we were apparently put to sleep inside the tent. This is where we left the other survivors from our shipwreck when we went to search for the item the black wizards were after. So while we were sleeping, our small campsite managed to move itself a good hard night's ride back to this spot.

"We can always hope that we are not being attacked by the groups that have been detected, but it would be prudent to be prepared. Even if these groups prove friendly, the black wizards are still searching for us. Given the apparent nature of that Order, I doubt if they would allow any of us to say 'Sorry, just forget we were here and go about your business.'"

Finnian chuckles slightly and smiles at Kellson to try to relieve some of the tension in the younger man then claps him on the shoulder.

"Come on. Let's see how things are going at the main camp."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 19, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Entering the tent after Vadric, Jaroth puts his hands back in his robe's sleeves across his chest and approaches Vadric.

_"How is the patient this morning?"_ He asks with a casual smile.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 20, 2007)

Anniston rouses the camp with bellows and roars, then he will rush to the top of the hill and prepare the defense there.  He will keep an eye on the two forces as they converge.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 22, 2007)

*The Hillock*

Vorian set off to meet the party on horseback while Anniston, followed by Finnian and Kellson. Meanwhile, Bertrand see to the horses.

Vadric enters the tent and the master sleeping chanber to find the young man in a deep restful sleep still. Color is returing to his face and he is cool to the touch. Checking the bandaging he discovers the the wounds are healing nicely but more importanly the festering poision has started to fade and the skin regaining a healthy tone. The black tom is still withing the room but is now resting in a wool lined basket on a small stand , intently looking at both Jaorth and Vadric.

Arriving at the Hillock, Anniston discovers that during the abscence,, little has bee done besides the addition of the strong points already mentioned. Responding to both Bertrands and Annistons orders, the castaways begin to assemble an odd assortment of weapons and place themself where directed by Anniston. A sense of unease feels the air as both sailors and passangers take up arms.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 22, 2007)

Kellson looks around at the assembled men gathering arms and states rather bluntly to Finnian, "I take it this was not a ship of marines you were on? A shame."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2007)

Vadric speaks quietly to Jaroth, so as not to disturb the boy. "Praise the Light; the boy is on the mend, and I expect he will make a full recovery. Do you think we should leave him in the tent, though? I don't like the thought of it disappearing before we have a chance to question de Sion."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth listens to Vadric and considers his words. 

_"The Light is clearly strong with you, Vadric.  For that, I am grateful.  You need not fear the tent disappearing before DeSion is well enough for us to speak with him."_

Looking at the tom cat, Jaroth continues.

_"And you needn't worry about him leaving without saying goodbye, I suspect."_

Jaroth unconsciously pats his satchel as he continues.  

_"May we speak outside?"_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2007)

Vadric nods and stands. "Of course," he says, motioning Jaroth to lead the way/


----------



## Canaan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Once outside and away from the tent, Jaroth will converse with Vadric, keeping an eye on the tent for the presence of the tom cat.  He will not speak, if he sees the tom cat exit the tent.

_"Vadric, what do you think of the boy based on what we have observed thus far?"_

[sblock=For DM] I'm a bit confused.  Did the Drakaran we initially fought in the tent take the appearance of the boy?  And is this the boy that had the strange aura on the ship? [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 22, 2007)

*Vorian*

OOC: it's good to be out, though I don't like the idea of killing for sport. So, I'm glad you didn't shoot anything and enjoyed it just the same  

Parting words to anyone of the party in vicinity
"You might consider sending one of your own, maybe Finnian, to try and speak with infantry men. If nothing else it might slow them down a little bit, throw them off timely arrival in case they are intending on attacking at the same time."

Vorian will confront party of riders from height that will give him some cover. He will cast Sanctuary and then Resist elements (lightning) if things go poorly. Arrwuh will scan the party for evil characters and counterspell eventual hostile spell. I count on Delilah's move of 80' to get me out of range while in cover of hill. If needed she will cast fog cloud to obscure us. 

Thus prepared, Vorian rides with his lance up and Tolgar family standard flying. Arrwuh stays out of sight Move Silently 20, Hide 13 

"Ho, riders! I am Vorian Tolgar of Oldoak, knight defender of these lands. Stop and state your identity and business here or face the wrath of Oldoak."

------------------------------------------------
Spells prepared:
Level 0
Detect Magic (Divination)
Detect Poison (Divination)
Guidance (Divination)
Light (Evocation)

Level 1
Divine Favor (Evocation)
Sanctuary (Abjuration)
Protection from Evil (Abjuration) 
Shield of Faith (Abjuration)

Level 2
Bear's Endurance (Transmutation)
Shield Other (Abjuration)
Resist Energy (Abjuration)

Armor runes selected from Tolgarien spell list (2+1/1+1):
1st - Entangle, True strike, Magic stone
2nd - Enlarge, Bull's Strength
(+2 size bonus to Strength, a –2 size penalty to Dexterity (to a minimum of 1), and a –1 penalty on attack rolls and AC, space of 10 feet and a natural reach of 10 feet, Melee and projectile weapons affected by this spell deal more damage)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2007)

Canaan said:
			
		

> _"Vadric, what do you think of the boy based on what we have observed thus far?"_





"I think the boy has been contact with dark and fell powers. Whether he is truly evil or was simply overcome by these powers, I don't know. There has been an oddness about him since we first met him, and each encounter with him only brings more questions."


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 22, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Kellson looks around at the assembled men gathering arms and states rather bluntly to Finnian, "I take it this was not a ship of marines you were on? A shame."




"There was a small contingent of marines aboard, but the ship was mostly converted for passenger use. Even so, the terrain here gives us a good defensible position and determination counts for much. After surviving being thrown into storm tossed seas, I doubt any of these folk will just fold up and let an enemy have his way.

"Besides, we don't even known yet whether those who approach are enemies. Being prepared for trouble does not mean we wish to invite it along."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniston watches the advancing forces, looking for any sign that they are preparing to attack.  He will use his leadership to bolster the bravery of the shipmates.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 23, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "I think the boy has been contact with dark and fell powers. Whether he is truly evil or was simply overcome by these powers, I don't know. There has been an oddness about him since we first met him, and each encounter with him only brings more questions."




Jaroth considers Vadric's words and nods.

_"I concur.  He is clearly a wielder of arcane powers.  He purchased the book.  I suspect he tried to read it.  It's aura is very dark and the tome itself seems malevolent.  Even though I might gain some insight into this situation by perusing the book, I wouldn't dare.  It's mere touch was enough to nearly overwhelm me.  I couldn't imagine anyone except an exceptionally powerful wielder of the arcane or a malevolent adherent to the dark even attempting to read it."_

He pauses for a moment.

_"All I can tell you is that we are still in grave danger.  But help will arrive at sunset."_


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Perpare for the worst and hope for the best. If these fellows offer us a ride to the nearest trade road and some food and protection then maybe our defensive posture will look a little silly, but if they are after the book or just trouble, I'd rather be prepared."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 23, 2007)

*The Hillock*

As the party sees to the defense's/ Vorian rides to meet the mounted horseman. When he gets whith 250 yards of them the party see's him thrown from his saddle.


For Vorian
[sblock]Riding to meet the group, Vorian is staggered as several, perhaps as many as 6, darts of air hit him in the chest in legs. Roll a ref save dc 15 please)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2007)

Canaan said:
			
		

> _"All I can tell you is that we are still in grave danger.  But help will arrive at sunset."_





"I hope you are right, my friend. Now, let's join our companions." Vadric moves to climb the hill and link up with the stalwart Anniston.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 24, 2007)

OOC:  Some quick questions:  How many riders are there and how far away are they?  How many infantry and how far away are they?  Where is Vorian in relation to the advancing groups and in relation to the hill overlooking the camp where Anniston is located?


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 24, 2007)

*Questions*

Glacing at the approaching forces Anniston belives there to be at least two companies of horsemen and one company of infantry. (ie a total of 300 men) Vorian is about 150 yards from the hillock when he goes down placing the opposition some 400 yards away...the infantry are perhaps 500 yards.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 24, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Climbing the hillock after Vadric, does the scene seem at all familiar to Jaroth from his vision? [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 24, 2007)

*Vorian saves*

His accute awareness of danger and long hours of solitary travel warning him at the last instant, Vorian dodges some of the darts. Reflex save 16 

OOC: DM, effects please. Where did they come from? Do I see anyone?

Arrwuh may have better luck with his sharp nose.

Arrwuh, please bring him back alive if you can, dead if you can't.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 24, 2007)

"Men, hold these defenses!  We can repel the attackers and we have the power of the Light on our side!  I'm going to help Vorian."

Anniston leaps over the make-shift defenses on top of the wall and charges down the hill toward Vorian.  When he gets to the bottom he checks the status of Vorian to see if he is still in danger.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 24, 2007)

Finnian turns to Kellson when Vorian gets knocked off his horse. With a look of resignation toward the riders and a wry twist to his smile, Finnian springs to a commanding position within the ridgeline.

"We may not have invited trouble along with us, but it seems those who approach have. So let's show them that they've invited more trouble than they are prepared to deal with. Stormy seas couldn't stop us and neither will these.

"Make sure your attack lines are clear and that your cover is sturdy. As Anniston says, we've got the defenses and the Light on our side. Believe that we will prevail, and sagas will be told of us just like the ones of old that get repeated through the generations."

[sblock=OOC]Finnian is preparing to Inspire Courage among the survivors along the defenses.
Inspire Courage = +2 Morale bonus to Attack and Damage, +2 Morale bonus to Save vs. Fear to all allies who can hear the bard for as long as the bard continues to sing and for 10 rounds (Lingering Song) following the cessation of the singing.

Finian Douglas
AC 18 HP 99 / 99
Spells Available: 3, 5, 5, 3
Bardic Music Available: 9 (8 after Inspire Courage becomes active).
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 24, 2007)

*The Hillock*

For Jaroth
[sblock]No, the scene is not even close to the dream as there are no moutains or a stream present.[/sblock]

For Vorian
[sblock]To the best of his ability to determine, the blows originated from deep within the mounted party and came from several sources. As Arwuh approches the group, he bays is great pain and returns to your side and informs you that there are several weilders of spirtiual magic within the group. While you are not bleeding and have suffered no damage ou feel as if someone has taken a sledgehammer to your chest and ribs[/sblock]

Anniston leaps from the hillock and moves to assst Vorian. Before he reaches his goal, Vorian has already regained his feat with no apparent wounds. 

Finnian meanwhile begins to offer words of encourament to the sailors and passengers which appears to steady their nerve agains overwheling numbers.

For the distance, the party an see the horseman fanning out to form a crescent. Horse Archers move to the front of the group. When in position perhaps 250 yards from the hillock. a group of horsemen some 25 in number start to slowly ride towads the party's position. The infantry move to within 75 yards and wait.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand confers with Rendee making some plans for the archers. Rendee lends his magical aid to Bertrand once more. Bertrand speaks words of encouragement to the men around him though it lacks the power of the Bardic voice, perhaps it will help them survive this day. He ends with, "Take all the cover you can if the arrows start to fall. This could be a long fight, there will be plenty of time for heroics when the enemy closes." Bertrand redies his own bow. 

OOC: [sblock]Stoneskin[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Oct 24, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Standing on the hillock, Jaroth mentally prepares to call on his magic to bring an ice storm down on the 25 horsemen should they choose to attack.

[ooc:  Jaroth will cast the spell as soon as the horsemen move to attack)

He calls out to Finnian and the others, not so loudly that the horsemen 250 yards away can hear, "_I will attempt to delay the horsemen clustered in that group.  Perhaps others of you can waylay those archers?  Anything I do on that front will likewise affect our archers."_


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Making his way over to Jarroth, Bertrand says, "Rendee may be able to soften up the archers for us. Maybe enough that we can take them down with our own missiles. Given that we've got hard cover and they'll be in the open we might do well."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 24, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Making his way over to Jarroth, Bertrand says, "Rendee may be able to soften up the archers for us. Maybe enough that we can take them down with our own missiles. Given that we've got hard cover and they'll be in the open we might do well."




_"Excellent.  Rendee, what is the nature of the magic you can call upon?  Perhaps, we can compare our resources to see what best suits the occasion."_


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2007)

The northman grins. "It is a variation on the old standby magic missile. It creates a flock of toothy jaws made of force that are as accurate as the missiles but continue to attack for a few rounds."  

OOC: [sblock=Jarroth]Many Jaws found in the Spell compendium.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Oct 24, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"Ah.  That should make it difficult for the archers to fire."_ Jaroth says smiling encouragingly at Rendee.

_"Kellson, perhaps you can lob a few fireballs in their direction as well."_


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 24, 2007)

Hearing Jaroth's suggestion, Anniston bellows back up the hill, "Jaroth, by the Light, do not attack until their intentions are clear!  I see twenty-five horsmen approaching slowly.  Perhaps they will parley!"

Then Anniston kneels and summons Agustus (his paladin's mount).  His intention is that the mount will arrive running around the side of hill rather than "poof" appearing right in front of him.  ...but whatever the DM should declare.  Anniston is beyond worrying about finesse at this point.  It is more important to get out to support Vorian than to worry about style.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 25, 2007)

*Vorian*

Vorian shakes his head, takes a deep breath and mounts Delilah again. 

Vorian thinks for the moment. What were those darts Spellcraft check 18 

I'm sorry Arrwuh I didn't realize the casters are so far away, I believed we were ambushed by someone closer.

Try to hide between here and our defenses, find some spot that you can use you powers to disrupt spellcasters, but that you can safely fall back if needs be. Just don't get dimension locked. I'm going to try and parlay with this group although they don't seem really inclined to do so. Vorian smiles at his friend.

Come Delilah, let's see what we can do about this riders.
After subtle sign from Delilah that some approaches, Vorian turns and seeing Anniston waits for him to come.

I believe we would be better served by not going closer to main group. Let's just wait outriders at that rise overthere. Vorian indicates nearby hillock.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 25, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> Hearing Jaroth's suggestion, Anniston bellows back up the hill, "Jaroth, by the Light, do not attack until their intentions are clear!  I see twenty-five horsmen approaching slowly.  Perhaps they will parley!"
> 
> Then Anniston kneels and summons Agustus (his paladin's mount).  His intention is that the mount will arrive running around the side of hill rather than "poof" appearing right in front of him.  ...but whatever the DM should declare.  Anniston is beyond worrying about finesse at this point.  It is more important to get out to support Vorian than to worry about style.




Jaroth responds:  _"I believe they have made their intentions known already, Sir Knight.  But you needn't worry.  I have no intention of provoking them or escalating the situation." _  

For those with sense motive, you sense a tinge of hurt feelings in Jaroth's tone and formal response.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 25, 2007)

Kellson's eyebrows raise at the mention of fire, "I am not sure if my magick can reach them from here, but it would be my pleasure to find out. If this is what you wish, I will do it."

He steps forward, getting a clear view of the oncoming foes and readies to cast his spell if needed.

[sblock=Actions]Readying to cast Fireball. Reflex save 23. 10d6 of damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]Spells:
Known:
Cantrips – 8
1st – 5
2nd – 4
3rd – 3
4th – 2
Cast Per Day:
Cantrips – 6
1st – 8
2nd – 7
3rd – 7 6
4th – 5
DC:
1st – 17 (21 if +4 from Wand)
2nd – 18 (22)
3rd – 19 (23)
4th – 20 (24)

1st:
- Magic Missile
- Disguise Self
- Mage Armor
- Unseen Servant
- Mount

2nd:
- Invisibility
- Fog Cloud
- Blindness/Deafness
- Bear's Endurance

3rd:
- Fly
- Fireball
- Dispel Magic

4th:
- Greater Invisibility
- Dimension Door[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Oct 25, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"Great, Kellson.  Only if they move to attack."_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2007)

Vadric stands proudly atop the hill, his cloak fluttering about him in the breeze as he watches his companions below. His cobalt blue plate armor shines in the morning light, as does his shield, _Bladeward_; the Elareon wyvern is clearly visible etched in silver upon both. Although the knight's blade remains sheathed, he begins to run through a list of prayers as he waits for battle to be joined.


*Spells Cast to be update tonight. *


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 26, 2007)

*Neurotic steals description*

Vorian stands proudly atop the hill, his cloak fluttering about him in the breeze as he watches companions behind him. His midnight blue Stoneward (full plate) shines in the morning light, as does his shield, Palisade; the Tolgarien fist is clearly visible upon both. Although the knight's blade Orderbringer remains sheathed, he begins to run through a list of strategies as he waits for battle to be joined.

OOC: I'm sorry Rhun, it was just to good to pass on ...
OOC2: look at it this way: imitation is best form of flattery


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 26, 2007)

*Vorian actions*

Upon remounting, Vorian selects small rise little bit back from his current position and rides toward it closing also on Anniston. Then he turns and waits for riders to approach (see description above).

What do you mean 'spirit magic', Arrwuh? Priests or that dark ones the group speaks about? Or shamans from humanoid forces?


Possible strategies:
1. If they want to talk, we talk. We refuse any and all offers of exchanging The Book for our lives. We try to convince them that party that dispelled their demon (if they are one and the same) is more then capable of unleashing hell and heaven upon measly 300 men. (Probably diplomacy roll)

2. If they attack (either before or after parlay), Anniston and Vorian charge downhill with lances downing left- and right-most rider turning around and going back toward our "fort". Vorian considers Annistons mount as stronger and faster specimen as befits knight of his status. With some distraction from Arrwuh and cover from rest of the party (some 100 - 150 yard behind us) it shouldn't be a problem).

3. If they try to negotiate and we return to our forces unmolested then party pools their resources and funels atackers with spells and using surrounding area to several constricted spaces if possible destroying them with Jarulfs and Kellsons firepower.


----------------------------------
Level 0
Detect Magic (Divination)
Detect Poison (Divination)
Guidance (Divination)
Light (Evocation)

Level 1
Divine Favor (Evocation)
Magic Weapon (Transmutation)
Protection from Evil (Abjuration) 
Shield of Faith (Abjuration)

Level 2
Bear's Endurance (Transmutation)
Shield Other (Abjuration)
Spiritual Weapon (Evocation)

Armor runes selected from Tolgarien spell list (2+1/1+1):
1st - Entangle, True strike, Magic stone
2nd - Enlarge, Bull's Strength
(+2 size bonus to Strength, a –2 size penalty to Dexterity (to a minimum of 1), and a –1 penalty on attack rolls and AC, space of 10 feet and a natural reach of 10 feet, Melee and projectile weapons affected by this spell deal more damage)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand has a little chat with Jarroth and Kelson. "The enemy spell-casters will be the biggest threat. Our advantage in terrain should balance their advantage in numbers, but a few nasty spells could break our people. They're not warriors for the most part. Do either of you have a way to put me into the midst of the enemy casters once we know who they are? Any protections you could lend me before I make such a strike would also be appreciated."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 26, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[ooc:  To answer Bertrand's question, I need to know if there are any trees near us and near them and whether they are of the same type.]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 26, 2007)

Anniston will mount Augustus when he arrives and meet up with Vorian.

Anniston sits proudly atop his mount, his cloak fluttering about him in the breeze as he watches the troups arrayed against him. His sparkling silver plate armor shines in the morning light, but his shield does not as it as been through some serious battles recently.  Emblems of the Light are clearly visible etched upon both. Although the knight's batered cudgel remains by his side, he begins to run through a list of prayers as he waits for battle to be joined.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand lurks behind a rock holding his cloak tight against the breeze. The muted colors of his gear make it easier for him to hide as he considers how to destroy the forces arrayed against him, should it be necessary. He wears no obvious symbol of allegiance to god or country. He shields behind the rock, a glowing axe and a dark flail at his side. He considers briefly the very short list of magics he could call on and looks to his companions with a grin that says despite the odds, he's ready to face whatever the day brings.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 26, 2007)

Finnian waits with the others as the foemen approach. He will provide encouragement to all but will not break into full bardic voice until the foe move to engage. He will consider strategy with Jaroth and Kellson until time to sound the battle.

"I don't have the destructive forces available that you have, but hopefully I can do something to disrupt their coordination when they get within range. My training in Kell allows me to cast while maintaining my bardic voice. If you will concentrate on decimating the right wing of their formation, I will see about sowing confusion amongst their left wing. Between the combined effects, we may be able to break their spirit and prevent a full fledged battle.

"We can always hope their spellcasters are hidden amongst troops that get confused. Then they will have to defend themselves and not have time to worry about us."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 27, 2007)

Kellson stands erect among his allies, still vastly shorter than them all. His cloak whips in the ocean breeze, flapping behind him hurriedly, as if wanting to get away, to escape whatever dangers this meeting holds. His white-knuckled grip on his wand never laxes, and the white stone on his chest seems to glow ever so slightly.

"Our right or theirs?" he states without changing his gaze. "I have not the magick to move you alone to where you desire, Bertrand. Instead, I would need to go with you, and I am ill-fitted to face these foes in combat. I do, however, have the means to become invisible to the eye, so I could do that before I put us in there, but it would take precise timing if we release these blasts of fire. It'll be tricky, but it'll be something you'll never forget," he finishes with a charming grin as his dark hair sweeps wildly across his forehead.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Sounds like it would be a wild ride. I'd like to take my dog along if we could, but I understand if you'd rather not put yourself in the middle of the enemy. You'll be more effective here I suspect. I'd be most effective within the range of axe and flail."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 27, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Bertrand has a little chat with Jarroth and Kelson. "The enemy spell-casters will be the biggest threat. Our advantage in terrain should balance their advantage in numbers, but a few nasty spells could break our people. They're not warriors for the most part. Do either of you have a way to put me into the midst of the enemy casters once we know who they are? Any protections you could lend me before I make such a strike would also be appreciated."





[ooc: I just checked Jaroth's stats.  He does not have transport via plants.  He has dispel magic, greater.  So, J., disgregard my previous question.]

Jaroth stands on the hillock, arms in his robe sleeves, black robes billowing in the ocean wind, creating the illusion that his cloak is robes are alive.  His tall frame, imposing and enigmatic, like the sea on the night of the new moon.  Answering bertrand's question, he says:

_"I can make your skin as thick as bark, making it more difficult for the enemy's blades to pierce your skin.  I can make you invisible to sight for a short time, even should you attack.  I can surround you in a field of magic that is as stong as splint or banded mail, but light as a feather.  I can wrap you in a cocoon that will protect you from the effects of the enemy's energy spells.  My magic will also cause the enemy's arrows and javelins to fall at your feet, inflicting no damage.

Come to me, and I will bolster you thusly."_

Jaroth beckons to Bertrand.

To the others, he says:

_"I can protect some of you from the enemy's arrows.  I suggest only those that expect to stay here and fight from a distance accept this boon."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 28, 2007)

*The Hillock*

Answering his master's call a beautfily horse emerges from the sea coast to the parties left and regally walks up to Anniston and butt's him softly in the chest with his head. The party then man their postions on the hillock while the smaller group of horsmen move closer. When the small party gets closer, the party can see what can best be descrbied as tribesmen, dressed in warm leather and furs. Feathers and bits of bone attached to their weapons and the glint of the occasionaly coat of half chainmail.  Five members of the group appear to be holding staffs instead of light lances. Coming to within 200 feet of the party, a small group dismounts and spreads several white objects upon ground then set up and light a small brazier upon which several kettles are placed. Completing their task, the five men with lances and one other figure dismount and take a seat in a semicirlce facing the party.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 29, 2007)

Finnian watches the approaching tribesmen with great interest trying to get a feel for their customs from the markings and mannerisms they use while preparing their parley zone.

"Well gentlemen,it appears we're expected to meet with their leaders before either side is allowed to commence with full open hostilities. Shall we join Vorian and Anniston to see what these tribesmen want?

"Bertrand, I know we're far away from your homestead. But I was wondering if you might recognize these tribesmen from your travels here in the north."

Finnian gives a reassuring smile to the gathered defenders then climbs down off the ridge and heads towards the white cloths and waiting tribesmen.


----------



## Canaan (Oct 29, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth too watches the approaching tribesmen with great interest, searching his memory for some recollection of these people, either from his journeys of the Four Lands of from his Order's Archives.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 29, 2007)

*Vorian*

Vorian waits for Anniston to join him and then rides toward tribesmen, searching for something familiar among them. He times his arrival to match other of the party.

[sblock=OOC]
His experience with Oldoak barbarians and traveling in the north could give him some insight.
Diplomacy 1d20 +11 = 16, Survival 1d20 +3 = 17 

If knowledge(generic) required then roll for me at +2.

[/sblock]

[sblock=For DM]
Arrwuh has detect evil and detect magic always active. As we approach he should indicate (as agreed, non-verbaly) if evil people are present.

If he cannot approach I'll post other action for him.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 29, 2007)

*The HIllock*

For Vorian
[sblock]The hound singnals to Vorian that there is a mixture of both within the party seated but most appearing to be neutral in character.[/sblock]

For Jaroth
[sblock]Searching his memory for background information, Jaroth recalls that most of the Northlands are inhabitated by various human and demi human tribes which lead a more or less nomadic existence over a set range of territory....ie think the mongols or huns...there are very few permeante cities or towns.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Oct 29, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"I will accompany you, Anniston. I might be of assistance."_

[sblock=For DM]  Are they known to be Green worshippers, Pagans?  Are they known to hate or fear the Light?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 29, 2007)

*The Hillock*

For Jaroth
[sblock]Most of the tribes are shamanisitc in outlook and deal with spirits and or totem areas...some have local deities etc..and some do in fact worship in a sacred grove or near a sacred sping....[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 29, 2007)

Anniston waits for the others to form up, joins with Vorian, and approaches the parley-zone.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2007)

*Bertrand*

In answer to Finnean, Bertrand says, "I'm a little off my usual range, but maybe..." Squinting, he looks over the tribesmen for anything familiar and also consults with Rendee.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2007)

Vadric too descends the rocky hillock, joining his companions as they make their way toward what looks to be a parley. He says a quick prayer to ward himself and any who stand near him against evil




*
cast magic circvle vrs. evil

Spells in Effect
Magic Vestment: +2 AC, duration 11 hours
G. Magic Weapon: +2 attack & damage, duration 11 hours
Magic Circle vrs. Evil. duration 110 minutes

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Heal + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 31, 2007)

*The Hillock*

For Bertrand
[sblock]Rendee responds that from their apperance they use Spirit Magic much like he does...and from the look of their totems and enmblems..they appear to be well versed in it's use..ie...there are one or two very powerful spirit shamans present.[/sblock]


Assembling at the base of the Hillock, the party moves to approach the figures seated on the ground. Arriving within 50 feet of them, the group stands and waits for the party to close.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2007)

As they draw closer Bertrand whispers to the others, "spread out some, their are some powerful sorcerers--spirit shamans--among them. If things go bad with the negotiations we could get hit with some serious spells."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 31, 2007)

*Jaroth*

"I can speak their native language.  I would be happy to act as diplomat, if you wish it.  Given their dress and acuetrement, I suggest our spokesperson not show any outward symbols of the Light, as they may not respond well, fearing that we are here to convert or harm them.  Do you wish me to act as diplomat?" 

Jaroth asks the others.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2007)

Vadric smiles and nods at his companion. "By all means, Jaroth. If you can speak to them, and avoid possible bloodshed, please do so."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"By all means do what you can. I've no desire to pick a fight with the locals."


----------



## Canaan (Oct 31, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"We should all approach nonthreateningly.  Make no gestures.  I will greet them when we are close enough."_

[ooc: Jaroth studies the gestures and stances of the tribesmen.  Also, he will study their facial expressions.  Are they smiling? stoic? Jaroth will try to mimic their demeanor.]

[sblock=For DM]  Jaroth will use his Druidic _communication_ ability.  If this requires a touch, he will chance offering a handshake when the time comes to greet them. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 1, 2007)

*The Hillock*

Coming closer to the group, Jaroth notices that their faces are stoic, showing little or no emotion. When the party gets withing perhaps ten feet, an idvidual dressed in a cloak of white rabbit fur speaks in broken common "Sit, take salt, there is much to discuss" then gestures to the white blankets facing his group.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 1, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Very stoicly, Jaroth nods and gestures for the others to take a seat.  Using his _tongues_ ability, Jaroth speaks in the native language of these people. 

_"You honor us with the sharing of gifts."_

He then nods his head and takes his seat.

Switching to common, he asks his companions (the party) if any of them have any coffee.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 1, 2007)

Finnian is content to let Jaroth take the lead with the negotiations and schools his manner to reveal as little or less of himself as the tribesmen reveal of themselves. Finnian maintains eye contact with the tribesmen as he formally takes his seat amongst the party. When Jaroth asks the party about coffee, Finnian finally comments.

"I don't have any coffee, but perhaps one of these teas would serve our purpose for the formality of the occasion."

Finnian pulls three packages of tea out of his pack, one package of a good normal tea, one package of Balancing tea, and one package of Purifying tea.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2007)

Vadric too is more than willing to let Jaroth do the talking. As takes a seat near his companions, remaining silent as he watches the proceedings.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 2, 2007)

Anniston sits and eyes the group arrayed on the other side of the white blankets.  He will spend time trying to determine if the speaker is evil.  If some other person speaks then he will shift his attention to that person long enough to determine if that person is evil.  He will listen to thier words carefully and attempt to sense motive.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Jaroth*

In the native language of the tribesmen, Jaroth says _"We would share our tea with you,"_ as he takes the tea from Finnian and offers it to the leader.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 2, 2007)

*Vorian*

Little backdated:
As soon as party gets together Vorian warns:
Beware, some of them are evil and magic users to boot.

Current:
Hearing Jaroth's comment on accountrements of Light, he hides his holy symbol under his armor, still easily accessible.

I have no problem with Jaroth speaking with them.

As they reach the barbarians Vorian kneels down and sits on his heels. 
EDIT: that is, when everybody start sitting down

OOC: Sitting in this manner accomplishes the following: It's easier in armor then cross legged sitting, it's fairly easy to get up from and head level is slightly above others sitting down (not counting his already great height). Small strategic and diplomatic advantage especially if barbarians value strength as mark of true warrior. Also, this position is comfortable for Vorian as he prays in similar position and he can spend several hours without serious problems.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2007)

Bertrand produces some fine coffee and offers it to Jarroth. Bertrand approaches confidently, but keeps his hands clear of his weapons. 

OOC: Sorry, I seem to be a little late to the party.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Taking the coffee from Bertrand, Jaroth offers it to the tribesmen.

_"And some coffee for those who wish to try something different."_

Jaroth sits first to give the tribesmen the impression that he is the leader of his party.  He sits crosslegged with hands on knees.  This might give the impression of 1) submission, or 2) confidence in his companions' abilities or strength.  Jaroth is hoping for #2.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 2, 2007)

*The Hillock*

As Jaroth offers the tea, a tribesman adds two to the tea packets to a few of the kettles. when the coffee is offered they seem unsure as to what the beverage is. With the prepartion of the tea underway one of the warriors comes at the signal of the one is white furs and offers a heavily carved wooden bowl full of what appears to be salt. Indicating the bowl, the man says. "Take salt and we shall talk" The bowl is then offered to each of you.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Relying on his knowledge of the natural world, Jaroth takes a pinch of salt, touches it to his tongue gingerly, tasting it and looking to the tribesmen to see their expressions when he does so (trying to determine whether the purpose of this ritual is to eat the salt).

[ooc: Knowledge, Nature check, taking 10, is 18.  If he is unable to determine whether it is poisonous, he will rely on his Elder Druid Resistance to toxins and pray to the Light]

[sblock=For DM]  It's entirely possible that Jaroth's studies into the races and cultures of the Four Lands included some study of the society of northern tribes.  Does this provide any insight into what is expected of him? or the purposes of this ritual? For example, in RL my undergraduate degree is in Anthropology.  I learned basic things about a great many cultures, including diet, communication, ceremony and economy.  I assume that the Elder Druid training is much like a degree in Anthopology or perhaps a PhD. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 2, 2007)

*The Hillock*

For Jaroth
[sblock]From what he knows about the people of the far Northlands, which there is little, the taking of salt, is an offer to do no harm for the next twenty four hours. The people are of mixed heritage and faith. Some groups worship ancestor spirits, others regional deities and yet another group that worship a particular grove or spring or spirits in general. For the most part the people are tough and not afraid to use violence and are accepting of both good and evil in their outlook.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods to the others to take the salt bowl, as he takes his.

[ooc: Jaroth tries to gage the tribesmen's reaction to this.  Do they seem relieved? anxious? do they give off any perception of emotion?]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

Vadric nods and takes the bowl from Jaroth, taking a pinch of salt for himself before passing the bowl on.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 2, 2007)

For Jaroth
[sblock]From what he knows about the people of the far Northlands, which there is little, the taking of salt, is an offer to do no harm for the next twenty four hours. The people are of mixed heritage and faith. Some groups worship ancestor spirits, others regional deities and yet another group that worship a particular grove or spring or spirits in general. For the most part the people are tough and not afraid to use violence and are accepting of both good and evil in their outlook.[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 2, 2007)

Anniston accepts the bowl and wordlessly tastes a bit of salt before handing it back.  

His emblems of the Light are prominently visible.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 2, 2007)

Finnian takes the bowl and closes his eyes for a brief silent meditation. Then he takes and eats his pinch of salt before returning the bowl to Jaroth. Then, as he returns his gaze to the tribesmen, all can see his manner is more relaxed.

[sblock=OOC]Finnian will draw upon his diplomatic experience. He will use his Sense Motive (+13 mod) and his Diplomacy (+21 mod) and Perform (+19 mod) skills to assist Jaroth in keeping the negotiations on track. He will advise against using Bluff (+15 mod), indicating truth is probably better in this situation.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Once his companions have taken salt, Jaroth sits quietly and waits for the tribesmen's leader to speak.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellson apprehensively takes the bowl and looks at it confusedly. This was a custom unfamiliar and just plain odd, but he follows suit all the same, taking a pinch and placing it on the tip of his tongue.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand and Rendee both take salt with a nod of thanks, with an open-handed guesture and a questioning look, offers to make the coffee. If he gets no negative reaction he will proceed to brew a pot.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 3, 2007)

*Jaroth*

In the tribesmen's native language, Jaroth says: 

"My companion will show you how to brew the coffee, if you wish to know."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 3, 2007)

*The HIllock*

The man in white fur nod's in assent as Jaroth explains Bertrands actions. As the coffee is made and the tea brews, a comfortable silence settles in. Once the beverages are completed and passed around the 5 men take a cautious sip of the coffee and exchange pleaseant nods. Soon the coffee pot is emptied and the warmth of the brown liquid takes the chill of the morning. Then without preablme the white fur clad man ask "Why do you bring such evil to our land"


----------



## Canaan (Nov 3, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth absorbs his words, puts down his coffee cup and addresses the man in white furs, seeming unfazed by his words.

_"We mean you and your people no harm.  What has happened that caused you to seek us out?"_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2007)

Vadric remains quiet, though he is somewhat disturbed by the shaman's words. If these natives could feel the presence of the book, than it was likely that all the dark enemies of the world could feel it too. The knight-priest was certain that they would be seeking it with all their might.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 5, 2007)

*Vorian*

Vorian takes the salt without any outward sign of emotion and eyes barbarians wearily. He is not trusting sort and will remain alert for some time. In the background of main conversation he whispers to Arrwuh to go scouting around and see the infantry (see previous post(s)).

He will observe barbarians learning their customs and behaviors for future reference (Diplomacy +11)

After reference to bringing evil, he frowns. _What under seven heavens did I get myself into?!_ However, he refrains from commenting as it is Jaroth that speaks for all of them.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 5, 2007)

*The Hillock*

Briefly looking among themself with the almost heard of expression (He can not be that blind or stupid) the fur clad individual says "I talk about the storm and the bad spirits that you have brought and of the old taboo that was brougth forth"


----------



## Canaan (Nov 5, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods.

_"I see."_

_"We did not make the storm.  The bad spirits made the storm.  The bad spirits seek something that one among us brought to our ship far from here.  They conjured a black storm far away in the ocean and wrecked us on this land.  Then they sought their prize. In doing so, they conjured another storm just over there."_  Jaroth points to the area of yesterday's storm.

_"That storm has been contained and we defeated the black spirits without the loss of any of own lives.  We have arranged for the object the black spirits desire to be removed from this land, forever beyond their reach.  But that will not happen until sunset.  We expect to be beseiged by the black spirits and their allies this day.  Joining us in this fight will most assuredly remove the black spirits from your lands.  Whereas, aiding them will only delay the inevitable.  As they gain strength, they will cover the land like a plague, bringing war, famine and disease until none oppose them.  Will you join with us?"_


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 5, 2007)

*The Hillock*

"Speak you of joinings and allegiances. yet no proof is offered of what you say" the white fur clad man says. Another man this time clad in black fox fur speak "Tresspass they be upon our ancesteral lands, payment must be made" then looking at the party he spots Kellson and points to him "Strong lad, i take him as payment for the trespass"


----------



## Canaan (Nov 5, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Without missing a beat and without revealing emotion, Jaroth responds:

_"Your  countryman risks offending our honor by accusing us of trespassing.  We are no more trespassing here then are the birds or the deer.  And you will be rid of us soon enough."

"As for proof of what I say, we have much.  What proof do you require?"_


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 5, 2007)

Kellson's eyes widen visibly at this latest utterance. A look of bewilderment comes over his face. He looks over at Finnian and states in the common tongue, "Wait, what? Why is he pointing at me? No." He looks at the tribesmen and nods his head enthusiastically with a big wide grin before turning back, "I don't like this at all. Are they mad at me? Do they think I did all this?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2007)

*Are they speaking in a language we understand, or can only Jaroth understand them?*


----------



## Canaan (Nov 5, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Are they speaking in a language we understand, or can only Jaroth understand them?*





Yeah, ditto that.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 5, 2007)

*The Hillock*

The white rabbit fur clad man answer Jaroth by stating.."Our land. your on it with no permission, thus trespass. As for proof and honor you no show you worthy of either yet" The black fur clad man then adds "See pretty smile, give me boy trespass forgotten"

OCC: They are speaking in broken common which all or you can more or less understand


----------



## Canaan (Nov 5, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth raises his hand to politely silence Kellson.

Then he speaks to the White Rabbit Furred man.

_"I understand your wariness.  And I understand how things look from your perspective.  I would be wary as well.  Now.  Look it the situation from our perspective and you will see your wariness mirrored.  We were shipwrecked on this land by evil spirits, wraiths, mere shadows of man and their demonic allies.  We managed to defeat them.  Then, we saw your men on the horizon and our man (he points to Vorian) rode out to meet with you, when he was attacked by your people.  You claim to own this land and show us no proof.  You have not given us proof of either your honor or your claims.  Thus, your wariness is likewise ours. This is something then that we have in common."

"We have shared salt, and will thus try to reach and understanding.  We do not wish to offend you any more than you wish to offend us.  Let us try to understand each other, rather than lay claim and make accusations."

"Let us talk and explore our circumstances to see whether we will be allies.  You start by telling us of your lands and how you came to be on them.  And we will tell you of our journey and the circumstances of how we came to be here."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 5, 2007)

*The Hillock*

When jaroth finishes his lenght speech the black fur clad man says "Give me boy, trespass forgiven, intentions good shown"

OCC: I so love being a dm at times


----------



## Canaan (Nov 5, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Addressing the Black Furred Man for the very first time, Jaroth says in the tribesman's own language:

_"The boy has a loathsome disease that I am keeping in check with my magic and healing skills.  If he is not taken back with us and treated by the foremost healers in our realm, he will die.  If he is left with you, his disease will spread rapidly to you and your kin.  It will eat your flesh and that of your people until there is nothing left of your organs but liquified goo.  Eyes will melt, tongues will fall out.  Your penis will shrivel and blacken.  No, friend.  You do not want this boy."_


[ooc: I love playing a neutral character ]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 6, 2007)

*The Hillock*

When Jaroth has finished several of the men glance down at their groin area.."So you admit to bringing great pestilence into our lands as well as tresspassing" the black clad man says...."Then i choose that one" and points to Finnian "He to is pretty and will make a good slave"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand can't help but smile at the sadly one-sided negotiations. He asks Jarroth, "What languages do you speak? We need to have a little discussion. I may have some thoughts on these negotiations."


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 6, 2007)

Finnian watches the tribesmen playing with Jaroth until he can stand it no further. Drawing upon his bardic training, Finnian pitches his voice to command attention.

"Enough of this! We are not going to be giving anyone as a payment or tribute. Your customs may allow it, but our customs do not. I will relate the tale of our travels and travails and you will see that we are not the evil that you fear but, in fact, are the enemies of said evil.

"It began far to the south when we all took passage upon a ship heading to northern ports far from here. We did not know each other before meeting upon that vessel but discovered we enjoyed each others company for discussion while aboard. While in port at a stop early in the trip, we had occasion to discover that another passenger, whom we were not able to familiarize ourselves with, was engaged in some business activities that seemed to be suspect.

"We decided amongst ourselves that we should try to investigate this passenger to determine whether there was cause to alert the authorities. While we were still in the midst of our investigations, the ship came under the attack of some demonic entities which we managed to dispatch. Unfortunately, those enemies had unleashed forces that brought a storm to smite the ship and drive it far from its expected course. That is how we became stranded upon your lands.

"When we gathered the survivors, we discovered that the subject of our investigation was not among us. So we went in search of that one to keep the object that it had from falling into the hands of the black ones that were searching for it. We were able to track the one who was fleeing and managed to reach him in time to prevent the black ones from claiming him and that which he carried. The Storm that drew you here to find us upon your shores was the result of our battle against the black ones to keep your land safe from them.

"Now, we need to determine how we can work together to keep your land safe. We have fought the black ones and will continue to fight the black ones for what we have recovered is too dangerous to allow them to have. We have already spilled blood and sweat guarding your lands, and now we share hospitality. Let us now discuss how we can work together to keep the black ones foiled in their desires."

[sblock=OOC]
If you need Perform and Diplomacy checks from Finnian, here they are.
Perform (Oratory) = 37.
Diplomacy = 36.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand uses his facial expressions and body language to support Finnian's tale.

OOC: Aid another Diplomacy (1d20+12=24) That should add 2 to the final result.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 6, 2007)

*Vorian speaks in Illum*

Speaks softly and evenly.
Is there any chance of trial by combat? I am confident they have no warriors that can withstand fury of the land or righteousness of the Light. As last option ofcourse.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2007)

Vadric glances sharply at Vorian. Speaking too in Illum, he replies. "Be not so eager for blood, my brother. Be patient...these lands have been fraught with peril, and many of the challenges we have faced have only been overcome by teamwork. Let us give diplomacy a chance. By taking the salt, we have earned some small reprieve from these people; Jaroth's aid will arrive before that time expires."


----------



## Canaan (Nov 6, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods to Vorian.  _"Vadric is right, lad.  Be patient."_

To the tribesmen, _"My friend speaks the truth.  Now we have shared our story.  You can choose to trust us or not.  But know this.  We will be gone from your lands soon and you will be rid of us.  Not so the black spirits, unless we vanquish them, which will be much more easily done with your aid, then without it."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 7, 2007)

*The Hillock*

Completing his speech boarding on almost a triade Finnian finds his audience somewhat cowed. They begin talking among themself in a harsh guttural language than even Jaorth finds hard to follow. A long silence settles in while the five men study the group intently. Then abruptly the white fur clad man stand up and says "Tomorrow we strike bargin..have what wares you wish to offer ready." 


For Jaroth
[sblock]You catch the following..."... ... good story ...  do ... trespassers ... ... ... think ... ... evil. FYI: each ... represents a word.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Nov 7, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods and rises.  _"And you as well."_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2007)

Varic rises with Jaroth, and begins to make his way back toward the top of the hill.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 7, 2007)

*Vorian*

Vorian raises with others. 
I didn't mean to sound bloodthirsty. As a knight I had to learn diplomacy as well. I offered it as a last option.  (OOC: check last post) But with tribal cultures, this is common way of resolving differences without major bloodshed. It was valid option. Although, I must admit, this thing with salt taking sits well with me.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 7, 2007)

Finnian rises as the tribesmen take their leave. "We shall meet with you again then."

Finnian then joins Vadric and the others heading back to camp.

"Sorry for the interruption, Jaroth, but your bluff was digging us into a deeper hole with these folk. I believe they were just playing when suggesting we hand them a slave. But it was uncertain, and we needed to show our own version of strength and honor if we are to try to gain them as allies.

"Now what do we need to gather for appropriate compensation for our trespass into their lands - inadvertent as it was?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Nice story Finnian, I had some thoughts as well, but could not have done half as well."  He sighs whistfully, "they seemed to enjoy the coffee..." After a pause he shrugs, "what of the others approaching? Do we know where they are or what they are about?"


----------



## Canaan (Nov 8, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth smiles at Finnian.  _"No bother.  I would have gotten around to it.  As far as tomorrow is concerned, that will depend on what happens between now and then."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2007)

*The Hillock*

As the meeting ends and the party returns to the hillock, they observe the tent standing some 250 feet from the northern base of the hillock. The horsemen appear to be sending out pickets while the infantry moves to within 200 feet and begin to pitch tents effectively besieging the party with a half circle. Poles can be seen driving into the ground surronding the hillock upon which sticks are being attached. Behind the infantry tents  another row of tents are errected, then a picket line and yet another row of tents. About the perimter of the two half circles are a series of mediume camp fires.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand spends a little time observing the preparations. _Are they posting any defensese toward the outside or only toward us?_


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 8, 2007)

"It may be that these northmen are paying us a compliment.  If we were perceived as being weak and in need of aid then they would not feel threatened by us and might even offer us aid.  Instead they see us as powerful and a threat and thus require a small token to demonstrate that we acknowledge their right to this land.  An army that intends them ill would not offer this gift."

"Perhaps we have some potted foods in the chests that they would consider fair.  A gift of tea and coffee might go a long way.  I don't know if they value books, but they are welcome to what I have.  In addition to this I propose we ofter them our friendship and aid in ridding their land of a great evil.  

"If they are afraid of us then we must persuade them that we are men of good will."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 8, 2007)

"However, we may have a more pressing issue to resolve.  Namely, we are in possetion of a book of dark power that we must no allow into the wrong hands."

"I understand, Jaroth, that you have a way of communicating with your bretheren.  Did you say that we will be able to meet with them tonight?  or perhaps tomorrow?  How does this communication occur and how to you expect to deliver the book into their hands?  Please explain this to us as the details of this transfer may determine how we treat with the northmen."

"As a group we need to discuss if sending the book with Jaroth's brothers is the best course of action.  Jaroth, I do not doubt that your brothers would treat the book carefully, but this book comes with great darkness and I would like to be more confident that they are able to treat this book with the care it deserves."

"Vadric, do you have any ability to return the book to the Magesterium of the Light and would this not be a more suitable alternative?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2007)

*The Hillock*

The line of fires form two halfcircles with the order being...hillock, fires/poles/tents -infantry/tents-horsemen/picket line/tents-horsemen/fires


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2007)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> ""Vadric, do you have any ability to return the book to the Magesterium of the Light and would this not be a more suitable alternative?"




Vadric takes a moment to consider Anniston's question. "I could certainly offer up prayers to the Light on the morrow, and ask to be granted such a gift." The warrior-priest shrugs. "However, I would only be able to transport myself and perhaps two others. And we would have no way of returning."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 8, 2007)

*Vorian*

[sblock=For DM]
What can Arrwuh say about the pickets and infantry there. Remember, he can go invisible, has hide and move silently +11 and is inteligent at least as half party members 
[/sblock]

I don't think we have much choice in the matter. If we don't want the book to fall into wrong hands we'll have to trust Jaroth's order or send the book to the church and hope you'll see us some time in the future.

If we live through this I'd stay with you to protect the Book. But know this. I am here searching for a magic-user who slew my mentor, sir Silvercross of Oldoak and if this threat passes I would like to continue it. Trail is long since gone cold and I could use some help with that, but it's just personal thing. I'll help with The Book as it is threat to the lands.

I don't have much to offer to barbarians. I travel alone and have equipment for survival in the wild. My most valuable things are weapons, armor and companions, things that keep you alive in Great North.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I have some experience with quests such as yours. I've worked for many years as an agent of various courts and as a freelance bounty hunter. Help us to protect the book and see the castaways to safety and I'll offer you what assistance I can with your quest to find the killer of Sir Silvercross of Oldoak."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2007)

*The Hillock*

As the party begins to debate their next course of action the smell of roasting meat begins to fill the air as their besigers prepare lunch. From the tent, no sign of activity can be heard and the tribesmen have posted a lite watch around it unsure what to make of it.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 8, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"I agree with Anniston's assessment of the Northern Tribesmen.  Perhaps horses would be a good offering to these people, if we can spare them."

"As for my brethren, they will be here at sundown.  I will consult with them then about the book.  My Order knows more than any other group in the Four Lands, including the Magistratum of the Light, about the Drakar, their movements and their motives.  They will know more about what is going on here than we do.  Until we know that, it is short-sighted and merely academic to discuss into whose hands the book should be trusted."_


----------



## Canaan (Nov 8, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> [sblock=For DM]
> What can Arrwuh say about the pickets and infantry there. Remember, he can go invisible, has hide and move silently +11 and is inteligent at least as half party members
> [/sblock]
> 
> ...





_"Vorian, I will assist you in any way that I can.  But my first priority is the appropriate disposition of the book and the safety of the castaways.  After that, I am all yours."_


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 8, 2007)

*Finnian Douglas*

"Yes, the tribesmen are unsure of what to make of us. That was another reason for their parley. They wished to see how far they could push us, and if we were intelligent and honorable enough to respect the bond of salt. I believe negotiations will be much more cordial tomorrow as long as no one tries to do anything that would be perceived as breaking the salt bond. 

"Since we were the ones to meet with their leaders, we have just made ourselves answerable to anything any of the other survivors might do. We need to make sure we keep the others calm. A panicked, itchy trigger finger could ruin everything now.

"As for your situation Vorian, I have places in the north I need to travel to but no set itinerary. If you would help me find my way, I would have no problem helping you try to track down your prey."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2007)

*The HIllock*

For Vorian
[sblock]Sending your spirit animal out he soon comes back with the report that he can not cross the halfcirce. A spirit barrier of some sort has been erected and there are several large powerful spitir animals patrolling the area bewteen the to lines of fires. He seems most upset.[/sblock]

Neaing mid afternoon, the party hears a slight disturbance in the camp. Another group of horseman perhaps 50 strong arrive leading several cattle and a small mobile yurt. Then an hour later, perhaps 3pm yet another group of infantry arrive. making a total of 2 1/2 compaines of horse and 2 companies of infantry arrayed aroud the hillock. With the final arrival some of the castaways begin to mumble about being traped into waiting while the enemy waited for reinforcements.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 8, 2007)

Finnian moves through the survivors trying to calm them.

"People, stay calm. We weren't going to be fighting our way through them if you remember. They were going to break their backs upon our strength here in a defensible position.

"We went to meet with their leaders. You saw that. They are not our enemy. Yes, they are upset about the storms that brought us here because they fear the damage that could be done. But they have accepted our word to treat honorably with them. As long as we keep calm and don't try to start a conflict, we might even be able to arrange for their assistance to get back to civilization. They do not know us yet so they set their defenses, but as long as no one tries to provoke them, we should be able to come to some agreement tomorrow."

[sblock=OOC]Finnian is using all his skills to try to quell the rumblings.
Diplomacy +21 mod
Perform +19 mod
Sense Motive +13 mod to try to identify the most probable troublemakers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 9, 2007)

*Vorian*

[sblock=For DM]
I actualy sent Arrwuh to see infantry force and if they are same barbarians or Drakar Order enemy approaching (I didn't see it in your previous posts, sorry). Now it's clear they are barbarians. I have no problem with barbarians setting camp. I assume it's some kind of Protection From Evil/Good/Chaos/Law preventing him as outsider to go out? 

What kind of spirit animals? What kind of magic is this 'spirit' thing? Anything about The Black Book? Knowledge(Arcana) 16 Knowledge (Arcana) 16 Knowledge (other) 30 

I'll assume he tried to bypass the barrier in Astral and Ethereal and that spirit animals aren't inteligent or are not celestial in origin so he cannot communicate. In this I'll trust your judgement in Arrwuh's tactics.

Also, I'll work out some strategy potential attack as he will be out of my direct command range and will be quite independant from our position with his mobility (depending on the spirit wards of course). I believe I sent you file describing moon dog?
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 9, 2007)

*The Hillock*

For Vorian
[sblock]The Spirit Magic is shamanstic/arcane in nature. The Barrier that he encountred prevented his entry into the area from any plane as his is by  his nature a spirit animal and subject to such forces and barriers. He can roam about outside of the barrier but he can not pass into the area bewteen the two fires. Your knowledge or things arcane and of the old religion is very limited and you can find no reference to what your looking for. The hound did not try to communicate whith the spirit animals he found.....it is his best guesss that they are either totems or spirit familars of some powerful shamans.  Yes i have the file on a moon dog[/sblock]

With the arrival of reinforcemnets the camp again grows by another ring with the arrivinv infantry this time facing outward in it's ring. By 5pm the smell of beef grilling over open coals and the scent of warm fresh baked bread is driving the castaways crazy. From the camp can be heard some singing and perhpas chanting....and a sharp eye detects three men going towards each fire in the two encircling lines and drawing something in the dirt as well as adding something to the fire which causes it briefly to turn bright yellow.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2007)

Vadric watches the camp below from the hilloc. "Well, if it comes to battle, there are so many that we almost won't be able to miss them," he says witha slight smile on his face.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 9, 2007)

Kellson stands next to the taller warriors and smiles along with them, "When or if it comes down to that, just let me know, I can do a little battlefield control before they get here. I don't want to be taken as a slave." He stays motionless, surveying the scene, his strands of hair falling across his eyes.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand assembles groups of healthy castaways for surf and spear fishing. He will ask the casters of the party to provide some light spells so the men can catch some crabs on the beach once the sun goes down. "Finnian, do you think you can talk the neighbors into trading some fish and seafood for some beef and bread if we have any luck?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 11, 2007)

"If they're willing to listen, I should be able to. But I don't know how receptive they'd be to trading for what they might consider their property. I don't know whether they consider the bounty of the sea to be part of their lands or not."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 11, 2007)

*The HIllock*

OCC: I will move things ahead on monday......waiting for others to comment.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 11, 2007)

Anniston continues to aid the moral of the defenders.  Then later he approaches some of the party, "Where is the unconscious young man?  Did we leave him in the tent?  You know, the tent that is now surrounded and guarded by the northmen."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 12, 2007)

*Vorian*

[sblock=For DM]
So, DC Knowledge 30 has nothing on the Book? Bad luck, spent critical for nothing 
[/sblock]

As far as I know he is still in there. Should we go and check on him? Jaroth, would such an action provoke the tribes?

As for things to offer them, what about those two wolflings? If there is wolf tribe they might appreciate the gift and the fact that pups are kept alive and well.

Also, the area between the fires is warded magicaly, I'm not able to determine what kind of magic exactly, but it is ward of some type. Possibly alarm or some such. It is barrier for outside influences much like circle of protection from evil, but of unknown disposition.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 12, 2007)

*The Hillock*

The sun begins to set below the western sea, casting a soft of intense light on the beach and hillock as if trying to add a last bit of warmth before the cold of night. As the light fades, the fires forming the perimert of the tribes's encampment are refreshed once again with the powders and incancations of the three men. Soft laughter can be heard from the encampment as well as the overwhelming smell of food. The outer guard is changed and they appear to be settling in for the evening.

For Vorian
[sblock]Sadly enough yes and it is due to the fact that arcane matters and topics have been more or less supressed for a thousand years by the church. Sorry[/sblock]

For those wishing to roll a Scent Check DC 12
[sblock]The smell of highly smoked meat fills your nostrils as well as the delicate scent of a rich frutty ale.[/sblock]

For those wishing to roll an Intelligence or Wisdom Check DC 13
[sblock]Despite the long buring fires, you have never noticed anyone adding fresh fuel to them[/sblock]

Clarification---Desion was last seen in his bed in the pavillion tent some 250 yards from the HIllock


----------



## Canaan (Nov 13, 2007)

*Jaroth*

ooc:  I'm sorry guys.  I had no idea that DeScion was within their circle.  All this time, I was operating under the assumption that he was on our side of the area, along with the tent.  I must have lost something in there.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 13, 2007)

*Clarification*

The party arrived back in the area of the HIllock that moring..the tent was about 250 yards away i think, the party then moved to investigate the hillock and make contact..while they were there they saw the approaching tribesmen.........the tent itself is about 100 yards to the west of the tribesmen encampment but it does have a watch upon it.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 13, 2007)

*Vorian*

Which still leaves the question do we provoke them if we go and check upon one of our own (as far as they are concerned).

[sblock=For DM]
I like your world. I tried several times to limit magic in my campaigns, going as far as to limit it only to rune magic, with other casters confined to small peninsula where they could do their magic and research, but somehow it never took off with the players. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 13, 2007)

*For DM, I forgot*

[sblock=For DM]
Vorian is member of an order that was excommunicated BECAUSE of fiddling with magic. HE might know something, but in this case it is moot point. All those rolls were for Arrwuh (check his and my stats), I thought it clear that I asked HIM what he knows about all of this (but as I re-read I see it is not clear  Sorry. And he is celestial and not affected by some (if not all) knowledge hiding of the Church.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

Vadric nods to Anniston. "Indeed. And I like not that the northmen are between de Scion and us. We may need to find a way into that tent to check on him."


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 13, 2007)

Kellson watches the exchance and the wish request. At this point he interrupts their little exchange, "I could bring someone there along with me, just POOF, and we're there. If'n you'd like?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 13, 2007)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Did we have any success with our fishing and crabbing? Should I make a survival check?

Bertrand looks at Chaucer, "Oh quit drooling on my boots, I'll try to get you some of that meat if I can."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 14, 2007)

*The HIllock*

The attempt to fish and crab exceeds everyone's expectations whith the landing of eight or so large floundrs and 12 good sized sea bass. Searching the tidal pools reveals a bounty of crab and lobsters, almost 50 or so seaking refuge from the inclement weather and heavy seas.

As Bertrand speaks to his hound who looks back with an almost sullen gaze, growls and high pitched barks abound as the wolf puppies start sniffing about packs and Vadric's belongins for items of interest.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 14, 2007)

"I do not see any reason we cannot go to the tent.  We are not at war with these northmen.  We should go before it get too late."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 14, 2007)

*Vorian*

Giving tents penchant for sudden relocation, we should get the boy out of there.

To Kellson:
I don't think it would be wise to startle tribesmen. We should simply walk overthere without threatening anyone.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 14, 2007)

Finnian watches the fishing while listening to the others discuss de Sion's situation.

"Well, it looks like we have plenty of seafood to trade. We might as well see if they will let us go see our patient. Speculating here won't get us any answers."

Finnian then starts heading toward the tribesmen surrounding de Sion's tent.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2007)

Bertrand will see to the preparation of the fish and seafood, first trying to find out if there are any accomplished cooks among the castaways. His own man has some small skill can serve in a pinch. He arranges the cooking of the fish as well as a crab boil. He'll use what aromatic spices he has to try and give the Northmen the scent of his cooking in return as an aid to any negotiations.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2007)

With things seemingly safe for a moment, Vadric spends some time playing with the wolf pups. The priest borrows some more milk from Bertrand, and ensures that the pups are fed.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth stands on the Hillock, cold sea wind blowing his silver hair.  His cowl is down and his eyes are scanning the area.  His arms are folded across his chest inside his robe sleeves.  His voluminous black cloak billows around him, giving him an ethereal characteristic.

[sblock=For DM] Jaroth is remembering the words of his order, _look for us as the moon rises...._

He keeps a vigilant watch, otherwise keeping to himself. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 14, 2007)

*The Hillock*

Bertrand set about his cooking duties and  soon the air is filled with a scent of grilling and boiling seafood. Vadric meanwhile spends time with the energtic wolf pups who seem to take great delight in biting and likcing his fingers and become involved in a game of tug or war with his boot laces. Kellson, Anniston and Vorian remain in conservation about their current plight while Jaroth stands aloof from the entire group. Finnian proceeds to the pavillion tent. As he begins to move towards the pavillion and away from the HIllock, there is a disturbance in the camp as several riders mount begin to mount. In less than five minutes, Finnian reaches the line of fires and poles marking the tribesmen encampment. 

OCC Remember that the first line of fires in poles form a crescent around the hillock running from beach to beach so to get to the pavillion, Finnian will have to cross there boundary or go swimming in the ocean for a short distance then swim back to shore beyond the boundaries of the encampment.

For Jaroth
[sblock]It is about an hour till moonrise.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Nov 15, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Knowing they are not out of the fire yet and fearing an attack by the order Drakar before his Order arrives, Jaroth is keeping a vigilant eye out for trouble from sea, land and sky.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 15, 2007)

Finnian pauses approximately thirty feet back from the line marked by the tribesman's poles and sits watching the tribesmen preparing to meet him. He turns to watch the sunset while waiting and begins singing softly about the glories of the natural world around.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 17, 2007)

Anniston approaches the line of fires.

"Finnian, I see no reason to wait here.  Let us proceed."

Anniston will approach the lines in a casual, friendly manner.  When he is stopped by the guards he will motion that he is going to the tent to retreive a sick companion from the ship.  He will attempt to communicate in Northern Gaulic and hand-signals.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 17, 2007)

Finnian holds up a hand to Anniston.

"While the tent and its contents are ours to deal with, the territory around it is theirs. We should wait to be acknowledged. We don't want to do anything that might be misconstrued. I'm not sure how freely we may move under the bond of salt."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 17, 2007)

"I agree that diplomacy is in order and I will not cross their lines without permission.  But I will not wait for them to approach.  Our freedom under these circumstances is clearly limited, but I do not perceive us to be prisoners.  By approaching their lines in a friendly manner we will quickly determine our status in their eyes."

Anniston continues towards the lines unless Finnian persists in his objection.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Looking up from his labors, Bertrand keeps an eye on Finnian and Anniston as they approach the lines.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 18, 2007)

*The HIllock*

As Finnian gets to within 30 yards of the line and sits a small group of three men detach themself and move to meet Anniston who continues towards the lines. When the two parties meet thru a complex and sometimes frustrating conservation at last it is agreed that three of your party may pass thru their lines in one hour but if they do not cross back after an additionaly hour then they must remain in the pavillion to sunrise.

OCC: Sorry for the delay, I got called out of town and had a chance to be a sleuth once again.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 19, 2007)

*The Hillock*

Awaiting developments from Finnian and Anniston's ploy, the party notices that there appears to be a rising tide and wind. The air though gives no indication of an impending storm.

For Kellson
[sblock]As the sun set, Kellson detects various threads of arcane magic being woven in and about the tribesmens' tent. From the echos it is giving off, it appears to be protective and warding in nature.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Nov 19, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth casts Commune with Nature to determine whether the Order Drakar is near and what, if anything, is happening with tribesmen, as well as anything else he can ascertain.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Gods, not another storm!" Bertrand examines sea and sky to try and predict the weather.

OOC: Survival Check (1d20+16=18)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2007)

Vadric nods at Bertran's words. "I've had enough of storms lately, myself."


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 20, 2007)

Kellson doesn't really acknowledge the brewing storm to his back, but watches the tribesmen in great interest. He squints his eyes and frowns a little, "Guys, I think those tribesmen expect something to happen, they're back there casting some sorts of spells, nonoffensive in nature, by the looks of it, maybe protective. I can't be too sure from here." He finishes without moving, just simply staring.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 20, 2007)

*Vorian*

Vorian takes Delilah and Finnians horse and binds blanket between them as sort of improvised bed for the boy and heads toward the tent.

I'll be back quickly, we should be together if another attack comes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 21, 2007)

*The Hillock*

An hour passes and a corridor of stakes and fires some 10 feet wide is opened between the two half circle lines surrounding the hillock. One of the three tribesmen, then motions towards the party to approach and enter the defined area. By now it is the has finally set low and the moon is just beginning to rise. Bertrand is convinced that a storm will hit by midnight.

For Jaroth
[sblock]Casting his spell and stretching forth his sense, Jaorth finds the natural balance of nature in uproar. He does not sense the Order anywhere near but he does sense a strong presence of otherworldness, which appears to be neither good or ill, lawful or chaotic. The overwhelming sense that nature is trying to balance itself makes it difficult to gather precise information. As for the weather, it does appear as if a storm is making it's way towards the area but it is natural in origin and can best be described as nature reasserting the natural order.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 21, 2007)

Finnian stands and approaches the tribesmen. 

"Thank you for your consideration. Also, some of the folk were wondering if you would be willing to trade some of your red meat for some of the fish and shellfish they collected. They would appreciate the variety of choices and thought you might as well."


----------



## Canaan (Nov 21, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Where do I sense the build up of otherworldness? [/sblock]

As the moon rises, Jaroth casts about, looking for the arrival of his order.  He has his Druidic Senses active.

"_A storm is coming.  But it is a natural storm.  Nature is trying to reassert itself here.  The balance must be restored._" Jaroth tells those around him.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand instructs his people to help the other castaways perpare for another storm. "Check our gear and make double sure the horses won't be able to break away."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 21, 2007)

*The Hillock*

For Jaroth
[sblock]The build of of otherworldness appears to be coming from three seperate directions. The first and most powerful is directly in front of the hillock and is contained within the boundaries marked by fire and pole. The second buildup is coming perhaps 2 or 3 miles to the west of the hillock. The third and final buildup is coming from the sea perhaps ten miles or so.[/sblock]

In response to Finnians's offer to trade, one of the men simply grunts and nods towards two younger men who quickly disappear. Bertrand and his party find the horses well secured and sheleterd from any strom approaching from the sea by the HIllock itself


----------



## Canaan (Nov 21, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"Are there any blessings of the Light that we can use to form a protective barrier or shield against magics?"_

Jaroth asks his companions


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 21, 2007)

Kellson considers for a moment before speaking. Finally he opens his mouth hesitantly, but his words escape, "Well, as I stated before they've already done that. Whether against us or the coming storm, I don't know. You'd probably be able to tell more the closer you get. But they'd probably notice if we sit here casting spells on ourselves before we go to meet them. They're already suspicious as is, no reason to give them any more reasons to not trust us."


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 23, 2007)

Finnian turns back to the hill to signal Bertrand. Not finding him immediately, he waves Aniston and Vorian on to check on Morgan and calls back to those preparing the food.

"They are willing to do some trade. Bring up some of the fish and shellfish, and we will see what they wish to trade."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 25, 2007)

Anniston approaches the tent casually, as if there is nothing unusual about the fires bordering his path or the rules.  He will enter the tent and proceed to the room where he last saw de'Sion.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2007)

Vadric smiles as Jaroth mentions that the coming storm is natural. "So does that mean I won't be carried away into the sky, my friend?" he jokingly asks. "As far as blessings of the Light to help protect us from magic, I'm afraid I did not prepare the proper prayers this day."




*
Spells in Effect
Magic Vestment: +2 AC, duration 11 hours (hours remaining ?)
G. Magic Weapon: +2 attack & damage, duration 11 hours (hours remaining ?)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Heal + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 26, 2007)

*The Hillock*

Walking bewteen the fires Anniston does note that they are bluish green in color with a few having a yellowis tint. Entering the tent proper, anniston finds deSion still asleep in his bed with the black cat nestled next to him. The interior of the tent does appear to have a decided chill in the air.  Vorian observes that his horse gets spooked and nervous when walking bewteen the two fires.


----------



## Canaan (Nov 26, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Vadric smiles as Jaroth mentions that the coming storm is natural. "So does that mean I won't be carried away into the sky, my friend?" he jokingly asks. "As far as blessings of the Light to help protect us from magic, I'm afraid I did not prepare the proper prayers this day."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jaroth looks at his friend and smiles encouragingly, patting him on the shoulder.  _"Let's hope not, my friend.  Let's hope not."_

[sblock=Spells Up] _extended greater mage armor_ (4th level slot), _extended barkskin_ (3rd level slot), _extended protection from energy, lightning_ (4th level slot), _extended see invisibility_ (3rd level slot), _extended protection from arrows_ (3rd level slot) [/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 27, 2007)

Anniston is in no hurry.  He checks the condition of de'Sion and inspects the rest of the tent to see if anything has changed since he last had a look around.  Bearing in mind the punishment the tent endured during the storm and battle he looks for signs of damage.  He also looks for a way to colapse the tent (perhaps some center post or dangling pull-rope or something).  He will pay particular attention to any writing on the walls, arcane or otherwise.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 27, 2007)

*The Hillock*

Anniston needs to make a search/spot roll


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 27, 2007)

*Vorian Tolgar of Oldoak*

Vorian slowly leads Finnians horse and Delilah with improvised strecher between them toward fires. Trying to time his arrival at a time Anniston takes the boy out (taking a guess as to how much time he needs to check him up and bring out to about two minutes)

Whoo, Delilah, quiet girl. It's all right. I know there is magic applenty around, but I believe we are safe for the moment. Pats her on the neck. What is it that spooked you so? He holds her head close to his body so he can hear the answer without others hearing (Anniston being in the tent and Finnian talking to tribesman)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 27, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Getting the word that a trade is coming, Bertrand returns to the fish and crabs and starts to gather up some for exchange. "Looks like you might get that steak tonight after all Chaucer."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 27, 2007)

*The Hillock*

As Anniston, Vadric and Finnian sees about the tent, Bertrand sees about gathering up items to trade. As Bertrand apporaches the camp with his goods, several women emerge from the camp with a young man holding various pots and bundles. The man indicates to Bertrand that he is to put his food on the ground and that the women will take it. The women in return place their bundles on the ground next to Bertrands.

For Jaroth
[sblock]The moon has started to rise and Jaroth senses a disturbance in the natural balance. In the distance he senses several large pegasues coming towards the camp from the east.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Nov 27, 2007)

*Jaroth*

"_I believe my Order has arrived._"  Jaroth states, pointing at the magnifent pegasi flying through the air toward them.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 27, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand has his own men bring the food and place it on the ground as directed. Once the women have taken what they deem fair Bertrand will direct his people to take the offered meats. In with the seafood and fish, Bertrand has included a wheel of good Southern cheese from his sea chest.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 27, 2007)

*The Hillock*

The women simply take all that Bertrand and his men bring and Bertrand gets the sense that he is free to take all that the women brought. Carrying the bundles back to the camp area, Bertrand and his men are pleaseantly suprised to find in addition to several roast shoulders of lamb and an two beef hams several differnet types of fresh bread as well as several types of roasted potatoes.

As Jaroth announces the arrival of his order and points to the sky, the party can seem faintly agains the rising moon five large pegasi bearing riders coming in high from the east. Judging from the distance they are about 10 to 15 minutes away.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

Canaan said:
			
		

> "_I believe my Order has arrived._"  Jaroth states, pointing at the magnifent pegasi flying through the air toward them.





"I know little of your order," says Vadric, standing next to Jaroth and watching the approach of the flyers. "Are they servants of the Light, as you have proven yourself to be?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 28, 2007)

Anniston: Search inside tent (1d20+2=12)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 28, 2007)

*The HIllock*

For Anniston
[sblock]Looking about the tent, Anniston is almost certain it is easily taken down and set up from the way the center pole and supporting frame is designed. However he can not find the place to start despite his best effort.[/sblock]

As Anniston searches the tent, the black tom, leaves the sick room and begins to follow him about the tent.

OCC: Okay I am going to need actions/and everyone's location etc before i can advance it any further


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

*Vadric currently stands atop the hilloc, next to Jaroth, making conversation with the heretic druid sorcerer man. *


----------



## Canaan (Nov 28, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "I know little of your order," says Vadric, standing next to Jaroth and watching the approach of the flyers. "Are they servants of the Light, as you have proven yourself to be?"





Jaroth smiles at Vadric.  _"My Order does indeed serve the Light Vadric.  But you needn't merely rely on MY word.  Let your eyes be your guide.  Do you know of any servants of darkness who can tame the Pegasi, ancient servants of Light?"_


----------



## Canaan (Nov 28, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Vadric currently stands atop the hilloc, next to Jaroth, making conversation with the heretic druid sorcerer man. *





ooc: The heretic druid sorcerer man is silently bursting with glee as his demonic minions are about to arrive and suck the souls out of these Lightlings, erm, I mean, Jaroth is engaging in pleasant conversation with Vadric on the Hillock. 

Once the members of his Order get close, Jaroth waves them down.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 28, 2007)

OOC: Finnian is near the tribesmen's lines where the trade took place waiting for Anniston and Vorian to finish with de Sion. He will continue with pleasant chatting with the tribesmen if they are amenable, trying to learn more of the history and customs of their people.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

Canaan said:
			
		

> Jaroth smiles at Vadric.  _"My Order does indeed serve the Light Vadric.  But you needn't merely rely on MY word.  Let your eyes be your guide.  Do you know of any servants of darkness who can tame the Pegasi, ancient servants of Light?"_





Vadric shakes his head. "No, I have not. Though, I have a tendency to quickly slay any and all such servants of Darkness that I might happen upon." The knight smiles as his companion. "I must admit, this is the first time I have had the good fortune to behold the glory of the Pegasi myself. Quite magnificient."


----------



## Canaan (Nov 28, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Vadric shakes his head. "No, I have not. Though, I have a tendency to quickly slay any and all such servants of Darkness that I might happen upon." The knight smiles as his companion. "I must admit, this is the first time I have had the good fortune to behold the glory of the Pegasi myself. Quite magnificient."





_"Yes. They are one of the wonders of the Four Lands."_ Jaroth looks at the Pegasi with admiration.  

_"Some say they are immortal.  They are extremely rare and intensely loyal.  But one has to have a pure heart to earn their trust.  Their instincts are finely tuned, so close they are to the Light."_

ooc: I, as the player, am totally making this stuff up.  I hope it's not a problem


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

Canaan said:
			
		

> ooc: I, as the player, am totally making this stuff up.  I hope it's not a problem




*I love it, Canaan. It is great stuff!*


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 29, 2007)

*Vorian, Knight Defender of the lands*

Vorian stands near the tent with Delilah and Finnians horse, waiting for Anniston to take the boy out or call out to him to help.

[sblock=For DM]
What did Delilah reply, what spooked her so? Does other horse react similarly?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bertrand*

A man with his priorities straight, Bertrand sees that everyone gets a generous portion of the food and has a nice meal himself. He'll see to the proper storing of any excess for tomorrow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 29, 2007)

*The HIllock*

OCC:  I need initative rolls  and locations/actions for everyboyd please...


----------



## Canaan (Nov 29, 2007)

*Jaroth*

ooc: I rolled a 1 for initiative.  That gives me a 6.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand is busy packing up the remaining food. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+4=6)


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 29, 2007)

Finnian is talking with the tribes men by the fire line waiting for Anniston to return.

OOC: Initiative = 13


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2007)

Vadric continues his small talk with Jaroth, while keeping on alert for any signs of trouble or danger.

*Initiative: 24*


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 30, 2007)

Anniston is in the tent.  He will come to the door of the tent and look out.  Seeing Vorian he will call the knight over to help him carry deSion out of the tent.

initiative from the tent (1d20+1=19)


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 30, 2007)

*Vorian Tolgar of Oldoak*

Having nothing to do while waiting for Anniston and being suspicious by nature Vorian looks sharp, studies the surrounding for strategic points and is prepared for fast response to any threat. Initiative 19 + 1 = 20 

Vorian waits at the tent with the horses for Anniston.
EDIT: Vorian waited at the tent with the horses, After being called by Anniston he takes a blanket from his haversack and goes into the tent.

Jaroths Order incoming. We should move with some haste.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 30, 2007)

*The Hillock*

Initative
Vadric  24
Vorian  20 
Anniston 19
Finnian 13
Kellson 12
Bertrand 6
Jaroth 6

Vorian and Anniston place the sleeping figure of deSion into a planket and proceed to attach it to Vorian's horse to make the trip back to camp. The black tom regally walks over to the sleeping figure behind the horse and joins him.

Vadric continues his conservation whit Jaroth while Finnian continues his semis conservation with the tribesmen. Bertand meanwhile busies himself packing the food with Kellson assistance.

Their attention engaged by other things, the party is unaware that trouble is brewing until several large tentacles reach up from the sea and slam into both Jaroth andVadric. Each are struck by numerous tentacilse that scar their flesh with the rough suction cups for 18 points of each. Meanwhile those on the hillock and near the camp hear sounds of men running to horse and taking up arms. Scanning the horizon to where their attention is directed the party see several mounted colums coming fast over the plane. Perhaps 1/2 a mile away.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2007)

*We are simply struck by the tentacles, right? We're not grappled?*


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 30, 2007)

*the Hillock*

OCC; Yep right. Invisible Castle was not kind to me


----------



## Canaan (Nov 30, 2007)

*Jaroth*

_"By the Light and all the Saints!  Look out Vadric!"_

Jaroth yells as he ducks for cover and runs away from the tentacles.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand shouts to his trusted friend, "Do something with those tentacles!" He calls his dog to his side, "Chaucer Heel!" and pulls his own bow from his quiver. Rendee complies and quick movements and rapid utterances release a spell’s energy, culminating in a final cry that unleashes a tremendous bolt of sonic energy from his open hand toward the heart of the mass of tentacles still in the water. Bertrand knocks an arrow and soon three arrows (1d20+16=22, 1d20+11=12, 1d20+6=19) are flying at one of the attacking tentacles. (damage, guessing two hits (1d8+4=5, 1d8+4=9)) He begins to shout at the castaways, "To Arms, riders approaching! To Arms!" 

OOC: [sblock]Rendee Initiative (1d20+3=7). The Resonating Bolt spell does damage, reflex save for half (10d4=28) [/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Nov 30, 2007)

By the description I would guess that Anniston sees the mounted column approaching, however he does not see the tentacles because the hill blocks his view (or because he and Vorian are too far away to easily observe the attack from the sea).  Based on that assumption...

"Vorian, we must get DeSion back to the camp.  and quickly by the looks of it."

Anniston quickly finishes securing the sleeping(?) body of DeSion to the horse and helps Vorian get underway.  He will jog beside the horse, helping to keep DeSion steady.


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 1, 2007)

Finnian is admiring the approach of the pegasai when the commotion starts. Finnian makes his apologies to the tribesmen and races back up the hill. 

Finnian then starts adjusting the defense to account for the approaching troops and details a few archers to assist with the tentacled beast without getting too close. He then breaks into an epic tale of bygone glory to provide a steadying and inspiring presence among the survivors.

[sblock=OOC]Planning to begin Bardic Inspiration (+2) but actions will probably take multiple rounds. Depends on how long it takes to get back to the hillock.

May not be able to post until Monday. Go ahead and move on if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 1, 2007)

Confused by all the is occurring, Kellson weighs his options. He could disappear and see if he can't get the upperhand on whomever is attacking them, but that's what he did last time and it almost killed him. He spurs into action, brandishing his wand and flicks it at the attacking tentacles.

[sblock=Actions]Kellson will attempt a targeted Dispel Magic at the tentacles. His check was 22.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 2, 2007)

*Vorian*

Anniston, take Finnian's horse, I'll take de Sion back to camp!
OOC: I stated that I was taking TWO horses with blanked between them. But, separated will be quicker and so we ride back.

Quick ride later, Vorian observes the situation. 

Arrwuh, come! Go there and try to freighten the beast! If you see spell caster, try to bring him down. Also, when you manage, try to detect evil on pegasi, column of riders. Call once for first and twice for second.

Then we'll see.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2007)

*Vadric Elareon*

Caught completely off guard by the powerful tentacle, Vadric stumbles momentarily. He recovers quickly, though, beseeching the Light to strengthen him for combat, and drawing _Warsong_ to meet the threat. The black sword erupts into brilliant silver-gold flames as the knight-priest faces the tentacled darkness.


*
AC25, HP 80/98 (87)
STR20, Warsong +21/+16/+11 (1d8+7+1d6 fire / 17-20)

Cast divine metamagic (extend): divine power.


Spells in Effect
Magic Vestment: +2 AC, duration 11 hours (hours remaining ?)
G. Magic Weapon: +2 attack & damage, duration 11 hours (hours remaining ?)
Divine Power: Full BAB, +6 STR, +11 hit points (22 rounds)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Heal + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 4, 2007)

*The Hillock*

Initative
Vadric 24
Vorian 20 
Anniston 19
Finnian 13
Kellson 12
Bertrand 6
Jaroth 6

The limbs lash out again at both Vadric and Jaroth, narrowly missing both. Vadric is response draws his sword from which silver gold flames erupt. As he draws his sword Vadric's lips can be seen moving as if invokoking divine aid. Seeing the developing fight Vorian and Anniston  hastes with the horses and deSion back towards the Hillock. (Vorian and Anniston are perhaps 4 rounds away from the Hillock) Finnian  also rushes back towards the strongpoints upon seeing the approaching riders and hearing a disturbance in the camp. (Finnian is two round from the camp) Perhaps due to the lingering effect of the great storms or perhaps fate, Kellson springs into action by pointing his wand in the direction of both Jaroth and Vadric. Within mere seconds of his action a reddish half circle appears bewteen the creature and Jaroth and Vadric. Not to be outdone by the wisp of a lad before him Bertrand and his men join the fray. The large tribesmen raises his hand and points in the direction fo the mass of tentaciles and some sort of energy springs from his hands striking the mass with and obivious effect. Bertrand meanwhile launches his own attack and sends three arrows deep into the creature just below the hillock. Caught unawares, Jaorth scrambles out of the way as weapons and magic begin to converge on his and Vadric's position.

Actions Please


----------



## Canaan (Dec 4, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Probably unaware of the approaching horsemen, Jaroth draws Dark Razor and goes full defensive against the tentacles.

OOC: AC 25


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 6, 2007)

Anniston will make his way back to the camp as quickly as he can while ensuring that Vorian and deSion do not fall behind.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 6, 2007)

*Vorian*

Anniston turns to see Vorian not falling behind, but bypassing him and running ahead. Hurry Anniston, we are needed!

OOC: Delilah is magicaly hasted, don't worry about my speed


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 6, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian is still rushing back to the hill.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Seeing the tentacles as the biggest current threat, Bertrand knocks another arrow and soon fills the air with three more shafts. The arrows (1d20+16=36, 1d20+11=28, 1d20+5=17) pepper the tentacles with one striking particularly hard. Rendee sends a flurry of magic missiles at the tentacles,


OOC: [sblock] Crit Check (1d20+16=23) Damage is for 1 crit and two regular hits. If the 17 missed ignore the last roll. Damage (3d8+12=25, 1d8+4=8, 1d8+4=5) If for some reason that wasn't a crit or the creature is immune then damage is only 8 not 25. Magic Missile damage (5d4+5=17) [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 9, 2007)

*The Hillock*

InitativeVadric 24
Vorian 20 
Anniston 19
Finnian 13
Kellson 12
Bertrand 6
Jaroth 6

Vadric having drawn his sword barley in time to defend himself against several attacks by the tentaciles taking only 3 points of damage. Anniston,Finnian and Vorian continue their way back to the strongpoints. Kellson, continues his arcane gesutres attempting to shield the party from the unknown. Bertrand and Rendee both attack the mass of tentaciles once again with a flurry of missels. As the arrows and missels speed home, one is seen to pin a tentacle to the massive body itself and another tentacle explodes showering both Vadric and Jaroth with a greenish foul smelling ochor. Jaroth following Vadirc's lead draws his weapon and begins to defend himself from the horde of limbs flaying about him and Vadric.

ACTIONS -----  

occ: SORRY FOR THE DELAY BEEN KINDA CRAZY HERE


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Wincing at the spray of gore, Bertrand comments to Rendee, "I don't know if they will thank us for our help. All the same, we better keep up the pressure." He lets 3 more arrows (1d20+16=30, 1d20+11=16, 1d20+5=23) fly. Rendee casts the same spell again and more force missles strike the tentacles.  

OOC: [sblock] arrow damage (1d8+4=5, 1d8+4=11) 

Magic Missile damage (5d4+5=16) [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 10, 2007)

*Arrwuh, AC 24; HP 58; saves F 8/R 8/W 9*

Arrwuh's initiative = 15

Arrwuh runs toward the beast as soon as he could discern the threat it poises. 
While running he hears voice of Vorian instructing him to see to the rider column. Running toward the shore he quickly scans the beast, running slightly sideways so his bay doesn't take one of the companions in it's area. Once he is assured that no one else will get caught he howls one long clear note that reverberates over the water.

Whatever the effect on the beast, he runs toward column of riders, scanning on the way both them and Pegasi riders and signaling Vorian the result.

[sblock=For DM]
If the beast is evil (Detect Evil always active, he sees it automaticaly) or result of evil summoning he uses Dispel Evil bay. If he recognizes it as lower plane creature he uses Dismissal bay. Otherwise just use Fear effect. DC 16.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 10, 2007)

*Vorian Tolgar, AC 23; HP 92/92; saves F 15/R 5/W 11*

Riding into the camp in all haste, Vorian puts de Sion in sheltered place with other non-combatants and quickly rides off to the edge of the camp toward riders.
"Here, take him and keep him warm. I'll get back when I can."

OOC: I won't post again for Vorian actions until fifth round (I'll assume that giving over de Sion is simply matter of dropping him off to waiting hands, if there is no one that can receive him Vorian will dismount and secure him in sheltered location, Vorian would like to bind him somehow, but a) doesn't have time and b) there is his da**ed cat that probably could release him given enough time...)

OOC2: JA, please give me thumbs up when I can act again, whenever that is...I'll post preparatory spells and reactions as needed...


----------



## Canaan (Dec 10, 2007)

*Question for JA*

[sblock=For DM] Does Jaroth know that the column of men are approaching?  For example, can he see or hear them or has he seen or heard anyone yelling orders mentioning them?  Listen = 9 and Spot = 14.  Also, do his Druidic Senses pick anything up? [/sblock]

ooc: Also, FYI, I don't know if each tentacle counts as an opponent, but Jaroth cannot be flanked (Elder Druid Ability)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2007)

*Vadric Elareon - Cleric of the Light*

Ignoring the minor wounds from the tentacles, Vadric strikes back with _Warsong_, slashing powerfully at the appendages.


*
AC25, HP 77/98 (87)
STR20, Warsong +21/+16/+11 (1d8+7+1d6 fire / 17-20)

Attacks: 41 (possible crit), 21, 17
Confirm Crit: 37
Damage: 30 (critical), 16, 20


Spells in Effect
Magic Vestment: +2 AC, duration 11 hours (hours remaining ?)
G. Magic Weapon: +2 attack & damage, duration 11 hours (hours remaining ?)
Divine Power: Full BAB, +6 STR, +11 hit points (22 rounds)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Heal + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]*


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 13, 2007)

*Finnian Douglas*

Finnian takes his place among those still on the hillock and starts coordinating them through speech and gesture. He strives to keep those least familiar with battle at ease so their worries can't burrow into them.

"Steady men. The riders are distant. We've got some time to send a few volleys into that tentacled beast. Arc your shots high to fall where they join the body. We're here providing support."

[sblock]Using Oratory - speech to begin Bardic Inspiration.
Next round will begin +2 Morale bonus to Attack, Damage, and Will Saves vs fear.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 13, 2007)

*The HIllock*

Initative
Vadric 24
Vorian 20 
Anniston 19
Finnian 13
Kellson 12
Bertrand 6
Jaroth 6

Battling the appendages, Vadric in a display or martial skill neatly severs two of them as they try to attack him. Vorain continues to ride back towards the camp with Anniston and it looks like they will arrive next round. Finnian gains the hillock and begins to marshall the sailors and passangers into their combat postions. Kellson meanwhile contiues his arcane defense of the party. Bertrand and his retainer Rendee continue their assault upon the mass of tentacile scoring hits against several of them but not putting any out of comission. Jaroth meanwhile surronds himself with a flurry of counters allowing him to escape unharmed.

Actions

For Neurotic
[sblock]The beast is not evil, it is a natural creature and not from any plane.[/sblock]

For Jaroth
[sblock]Quickly glancning at the colume, it appears that they are hostile in their intent. Lancers are moving to the front in tight wedges supported by horsearchers. Distant voices can be heard but Jaroth is still a little to far away to make any intelligent guess as to what they are saying.[/sblock]

OCC: Sorry for the dealy....work, forgetting where we were at and a wicked cold has put me behind ....


----------



## Canaan (Dec 13, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Risking attack by the tentacled menace, Jaroth calls upon the power of The Four Lands.  Casting defensively, he holds out his left hand, palm facing the column of men:

_"Spirit of Earth, now appear.
Twisting. Grasping. Clutching near"_

[ooc: Jaroth casts _entangle_ focused on the horses of the non-archer foes and aimed (as best he can) to get as many of them in its area as possible.  Concentration Check = 28]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2007)

*Are there still tentacles threatening us that Vadric can attack?*


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 13, 2007)

*The Hillock*

occ: Only about 15 left...invisible castle hated the dm last round...but that just means one day i am going to roll like 5 natural 20's against you guys ....so i guess it all evens out


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 14, 2007)

*Arrwuh, waiting for Vorian*

see post 1876

Quickly scanning the beast and seeing it non-evil Arrwuh howls over the water trying to scare the beast into retreating. Will DC 16.

Immediately after the howl, Arrwuh starts on intercept course for Vorian at the edge of the camp toward rider column.

[sblock=Fear spell]
An invisible cone of terror causes each living creature in the area to become panicked unless it succeeds on a Will save. If cornered, a panicked creature begins cowering. If the Will save succeeds, the creature is shaken for 1 round.

Arrwuh's range is cone 300 feet long, duration 12 rounds
[/sblock]

OOC: natural beasts tend to retreat if wounded unless coerced by magic, Arrwuhs fear should just "persuade" it more quickly...


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2007)

*Vadric Elareon, Cleric 11 of the Light*

Emboldened by his success in cutting down two of the deadly tentacles, Vadric continues his attack. _Warsong_ sings out in the twilight, blazing with silvery-gold fire as the warrior-priest continues his assault against the writhing mass.


*
AC25, HP 77/98 (87)
STR20, Warsong +21/+16/+11 (1d8+7+1d6 fire / 17-20)

Attacks: Natural 1, 19, 19 (Talk about horrible rolls; I really hope a 19 hits the tentacles)
Damage: 19 (miss), 16, 13


Spells in Effect
Magic Vestment: +2 AC, duration 11 hours (hours remaining ?)
G. Magic Weapon: +2 attack & damage, duration 11 hours (hours remaining ?)
Divine Power: Full BAB, +6 STR, +11 hit points (20 rounds)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (5+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (3+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (1+1): Heal + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]*


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Rendee, focus on the riders what are they up to?" He sends more arrows hurtling (1d20+16=24, 1d20+11=28, 1d20+5=7) toward the tentacles. Two of the shafts find their mark (1d8+4=6, 1d8+4=11). Meanwhile, Rendee to watch the riders carefully trying to determine their intentions and figure out who the most important targets are.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 17, 2007)

*The Hillock*

Initative
Vadric 24
Vorian 20 
Anniston 19
Finnian 13
Kellson 12
Bertrand 6
Jaroth 6

As Vadric delivers two more blows severing tentaciles, the sea creature retreats back into the safety of the ocean depths. Along the ridge of the hillock, Vorain, Anniston and Finnian have arrived and contiune to marshall the surviors for what appears to be an upcoming battle. Bertrand and Reendee continue their missles against the creature only to have them strike with minimal force as the creature retreats. Meanwhile, Kellson contiunes his arcan defense as he stand on the hillock. Jaroth, looking towards the new foe, extends his sense and with an gesture points to the oncoming horsmen.  The camp is now a swilirly mass of men and horses as riders begin to from a skirmish line facing the oncoming riders. The infantry moves to secure the center formation in the shape of a crescent. Horsemen begin to form on either side of the crescent with the center being the their camp and mouted archers.

OCC: Everyone is back together again on top of the Hillock. Jaroths company can be seen flying across the water as they begin to land in the depression located in the center of the hillock.

Actions


----------



## Canaan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Is this scene "familiar" to Jaroth from his "vision"? [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 18, 2007)

*The Hillock*

For Jaroth
[sblock]No, the scene your thinking about took place in mountainous country with you standing in a river valley...no where near the same geography.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 18, 2007)

*Vorian and Arrwuh*

Vorian init 20; hp 92/92; AC 23; saves F 15/ R 5/ W 11
Arrwuh init 16; hp 58/58; AC 24; saves F 8/ R 8/W 9

"Good work Arrwuh! Now, if we get charged by those riders, break their charge with fear. If any continue, imitate wolf howl, if horses aren't used to it from such vicinity they should balk. Are those pegasi riders evil? I know they should be Jarot's order but we cannot afford surprise right now. When fighting begins, try to disrupt spellcasters or dispel their spells and if you get opportunity drag riders down. Any suggestions?"

Vorian stands on the top, surveying the scene.

I think we should mount and help those tribal horsemen. We should strike at any spellcasters that could decimate the tribesmen that charge into the fray. You see how they prepare the pincers? We could charge between at those that try to run toward archers or to simply strike the column and retreat.

Can any of you protect us from arrows, create shield over camp or destroy wood of their arrows?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2007)

*Bertrand*

Pleased to see the group standing together in the face of the enemy, Bertrand comments, "Rendee's talents don't all any of those actions, but he's got a few tricks up his sleeve and I may be able to entangle a few horses myself. Chaucer and I need to be in the thick of things to really be effective though. I can rain down arrows from here, but that is about all."


----------



## Canaan (Dec 18, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth expressionlessly stares at Vorian while he spurts a series of tactical suggestions.  After Vorian has finished, he waits patiently as Bertrand speaks.  He then calmly adds:

_"If the riders are truly members of my Order, they are not evil.  No Pegasus in the Four Lands would permit an evil being to ride it."

"As to your suggestion about creating a shield, I can shield the entire camp with a wall of wind that should deflect their arrows.  Unfortunately, it will also interfere with our own archers' abilities.  If it is the group's wish that I so shield us, give the word."_


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2007)

Vadric joins his companions, a slight smile on his face at forcing the ocean monster to retreat. "Well, that was bracing." he says, breathing deeply. At Vorian's question, the cleric responds. "I can conjure a thick mist to obscure sight between us and them, and I can call a blast of flames to devestate their ranks. Should they charge, I can bring a barrier of razor sharp steel into existance in front of them; I should think that would effectively break up their charge."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 18, 2007)

*The Hillock*

OCC: The four riders that Jaroth was waiting on are now in the center of the camp. The party is above them on the rim of the hillock. The riders approaching appear to have nothing in common with Jaroth's friends.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 19, 2007)

*Vorian*

OOC: I didn't say that me speaking with Arrwuh is away from the party because IC they don't (yet) know he is not just a hound. Even if it was, answer to Jaroth would be: Can you see through illusions?

OOC2: could we have a map or distances and relative positions of forces...

"The operative word here being IF they are member of your order, Jaroth. Can you pierce illusion of something you expect to be true? I don't think wall of wind would improve our position much. I can break a charge too if it comes to that, but not as effective as blade barrier. I can also channel few spells through Arrwuh, so don't be alarmed if you see him cast."

[sblock=For DM]
This is of course a lie. Feel free to roll sense motive if you think someone in the party is suspicious enough to analyze me. Take into consideration that I had to say similar things in the past and there is whole lot of rationalisations (such as unguent to create illusion of licking creme heals instead of Arrwuhs powers)
[/sblock


----------



## Canaan (Dec 19, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth smiles at Vadric.  _"Yes, quite."_

Jaroth then turns to concentrate on the field.  Closing his eyes, he sends a message to his Order.  _You are in danger from the approaching men, seek me on the Hillock._

He turns to the others.  _"Now would be a good time to break their charge."_


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2007)

OOC: Yes, I really need some distances in order to know how to proceed.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 20, 2007)

OOC:  Sorry I have been so out of it lately.  I should be able to contribute more now.

Anniston addresses the party, "I strongly disagree that we should involve ourselves in this fight too soon.  Obviously these two groups have a powerful dislike for one another.  It would be foolishness for us to aid one side over the other until we have more information.  Given the downright chilly reception we received earlier, it would be madness to consider aiding the tribemen against the attackers.  For all we know the attackers are followers of the Light come to save us!  We have a responsibility to protect our camp and the book.  We should use our magic to defend ourselves on this hill if that becomes a necessity."

"Jaroth, we need to get your brethern up here.  Under the circumstances the introductions may be quick, but they may figure prominently in this encounter."

"We have an important mission: to keep the book out of the wrong hands and to fight against the Drakar and their infernal minions.  We must keep ourselves focused on that goal.  We must conserve our strength and defend our position until we can determine how the battle below affects our true mission."

Anniston scans the approaching cavalry for signs of banners, flags, or other heraldric signs that would give him some sense of who is attacking.
identify heraldry in attackers [Knowldege, Nobility](1d20+10=16)
Do the attackers appear to be tribesmen?  or knights in armor and warhorses?


----------



## Canaan (Dec 20, 2007)

*Jaroth*

ooc: ok. I've been proceeding under the impression that the approaching men are charging us and the cast aways, not the tribesmen.  I've also been laboring under the impression that my Order is between us and the charging men.  My comments and actions have assumed these things.  Is this correct?


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 20, 2007)

*The Hillock*

Tatical:  The party is on the hillock with the castaways/survivors along the rim. The hillock is oval with a depression offering shelter in it's center with the centers only opening being towards the see. One must climb up from the center about 30 feet to reach the rim. The party has built defensive points along the rim as well as a 20x40 corrale for horses on the north face of the rise facing the original tribal encampment.  

The original tribesman  have formed a perimeter in the shape of a half moon around the hillock leading from the coast line to the coast line. The first line of the perimter is perhaps 250 feet away from the hillock. It is marked with stakes and watch fires. The encampment then run in a  crescent about 100 feet in width before coming to a second line of stakes and watchfires. 

The new arrivals are about 500 yards from this crescent shaped encampment. They are charging the encampment and have to get thru it to get thru the hillock. The camp itself is mustering and forming a line of infantry with calvary on each end (closet to the sea) to meet this oncoming group. Horse archers and lancers are also forming directly behind the infantry for missel support and couter charge.

Jaroth's company flew in and has now arrived in the bowl of the Hillock. The party must climb down or they up to the hillock in order to meet.

hope this helps

OCC: Cant do a map right now..downloaded a ms patch and it deactivated my office program and will not let me make changes..only read documents etc....having to fight it out with them now....they cant find a record of my certification even though the numbers are on the back of the dell it was installed on...go figure..i mean it is like 6 years old..


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 20, 2007)

*Anniston*

Welcome back I was just about to have him die a heroic death trying to smite down the heathern druids who just arrived .......

Scanning the banners, Anniston does not really have a clue...the banner of the groupd before them shows two rabbits, one white one black...the banner approaching is shows that of a black crow.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 20, 2007)

*Vorian OOC*

OOC: I also understood that we are on charge path, this is too far away from us for us to affect the fighting withoug going down. It would be foolish to do so, regardless of both tribesmen and attackers affiliation.

You are of course right Anniston, we may yet need our full powers when Drakkar attacks. Jaroth, if we come to disagreement with your Order as to who should get the Book and why, who would you support?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I agree at this point we can do little to influence the battle from here. A wait and see attitude might be best for now. We've established a relationship, however tenuous, with the forces arrayed in a crescent around us. We need to be open if they choose to ask for help."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 20, 2007)

"Excellent!  May I suggest that Jaroth, Vadric, and Finnian descend into the depression to greet the members of Jaroth's order.  The rest of us can keep an eye on the battle and ensure our defenses remain sound.  I'd like to keep DeSion here on top of the ridge so we can keep an eye on him during the day's events.  We can prepare a mat for him here in a protected spot and cover him to keep him warm."

Anniston continues to scan the battle field with a practiced eye.  He moves along the defences with casual confidence, giving direction and encouragement to the sailors to shore up their morale.

"Vorian, that's a fine hound.  You must have great skill in animal handling to train him so well.  I've known others with such companions. But Arrwuh seems truely unique.  It is fortunate that you and Kellson found us.  It is an honor to stand by your side this day, regardless what comes."


----------



## Canaan (Dec 20, 2007)

*Jaroth*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: I also understood that we are on charge path, this is too far away from us for us to affect the fighting withoug going down. It would be foolish to do so, regardless of both tribesmen and attackers affiliation.
> 
> You are of course right Anniston, we may yet need our full powers when Drakkar attacks. Jaroth, if we come to disagreement with your Order as to who should get the Book and why, who would you support?





Jaroth's mouth opens in shock at Vorian's adacious offense.  

_"Would you judge me based on my response?  _  

Jaroth scrutinizes Vorian.

_"You've known me for less than 24 hours.  Do you feel competent to pass judgment?  If so, you are foolish!  For you do not even grasp the complexity of the question on the answer of which you would purport to judge."_

At that, Jaroth turns and starts down the cliff.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 20, 2007)

*Vorian Tolgar of Oldoak*

Speaking to Jaroth's back, Vorian takes few steps after him until he says his piece.
OOC: this first one VOrian will say. second long part will be saved for later if Jaroth goes far enough, so that Vorian should raise his voice above normal

Calm down, you are overreacting. I don't judge, it's not my place. I didn't mean to judge you or to offend you and I apologize if I did. 

I know you not, any of yout. That is exactly why I would like to know. You are in company with paladin and priest of Light so you were judged to be in the Light. That is enough for me. Even if we met without me knowing that, for as long as you don't offend MY believes or threaten me personaly, I'd leave you in piece for everyone has right to his own decisions and believes.

You don't know me either and don't be too hasty to take offense.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2007)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> "Excellent!  May I suggest that Jaroth, Vadric, and Finnian descend into the depression to greet the members of Jaroth's order.  The rest of us can keep an eye on the battle and ensure our defenses remain sound."





"Nay, my friend," answers Vadric, placing a hand upon Anniston's shoulder. "As much as I would like to greet Jaroth's companions, I feel I must remain here and keep an eye on the battle. Should the forces of Darkness break the tribesmen's ranks, my prayers will be needed."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 21, 2007)

Anniston listens to Vadric's response carefully and considers the options.

"Very well, Vadric.  Perhaps you are right.  I will go with Jaroth.  Finnian, would you come as well to greet our visitors, or do you also wish to remain here?"

In any case, Anniston will go down the hill with Jaroth, perhaps jogging down to catch up if Jaroth is ahead of him.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I too will stay here for the time being to watch how the battle is progressing."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 21, 2007)

*The Hillock*

OCC: Just as a reminder...the moon has risen so there is very little light left, within minutes it will be true night with only the moon, stars, and the bonfires as illumination......so the group is going to be hearing instead of watching a night battle.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2007)

OOC: That does complicate things doesn't it?


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 21, 2007)

*OOC for darkness*

People don't fight in darkness, we should see fighting while remaining unobserved (hopefuly).

They would have torches or spells for illuminations or wait until dawn, shouldn't they?


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 21, 2007)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian leaves, shortly tending to his animal companions.

[sblock=For DM]
Speaking softly in elven, Vorian warns his companions to look sharp for in darkness much can happen. "You two keep watch. Delilah, try to find position while remaining with other horses so you don't attract too much attention. Arrwuh go to the hillock and keep watch. Thank you."

OOC: Actualy he tends to arrwuh who should then speak to Delilah, as she is probably not at the top with us. Or could one ride whole way to the top?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 23, 2007)

*Finnian*

Finnian turns from the clump of castaways he was speaking with and rejoins Anniston.

"Aye, I'll come with you. There appears to be time before I will be needed here again, and I would love to meet with folk who have gained the trust of such magnificent mounts.

"Jaroth, how is it that your Order has managed to create such a working relationship with the pegasai? What other lost lores might be hiding within the ranks of your Order?"

Finnian picks his way carefully down the slope toward the pegasai riders keeping a running commentary of names and greeting going as they pass the other castaways.


OOC: Sorry for delay. Pre-holidays are worse than holidays for me. Too many activities going.


----------



## Canaan (Dec 25, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Carefully making his way down the cliff, Jaroth manages a preoccupied response to Finnian.  _"Long has my Order toiled to protect and heal the land and its peoples.  In its industry, it has befriended many of the peaceful creatures of the Lands.  Our Order keeps much lore and history of the Four Lands in its archives, both to archive and to protect against the dark times that threaten."_

Jaroth smiles at Finnian.  _"I'm not surprised that you haven't heard of my Order, friend.  For even as well-traveled a minstrel as you, our Order is largely unknown to nearly all but the highest ranking nobility of the races of the Four Lands.  We much prefer to act as neutral advisors, without the appearance of an agenda.  It is our neutrality in political matters that makes us so valuable."_

Jaroth speaks to Anniston, then, glancing up at Vorian standing atop the bluff.  _"Fear not, Knight.  My Order will have information that should clear up the mystery of the tome."_


----------



## Rhun (Dec 26, 2007)

Vadric stands ready atop the hill, ready to provide prayers and steel should the attackers break through the tribesmen's line.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 27, 2007)

Anniston joins Jaroth down the hill towards the members of his order.

"Jaroth, who do you expect will be here?  How many members of your order are there?"


----------



## Canaan (Dec 27, 2007)

*Jaroth*

Responding to Anniston, _"I wasn't told who will be here.  But in all candor, I did not expect this sort of response to my message.  Rather, I had expected to be told to bring the tome to our keep.  That they have instead chosen to come to get merely rises more questions about the tome."_

_"As to how many of us there are, we are few in number, but our allies are vast."_


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 28, 2007)

*Vorian of Oldoak*

As he was speaking to Jaroth and followed few steps, Vorian hears the Jaroth's response to Finnian and realizes that he misjudged druidic order Jaroth belonged to. Instead of being reclusive isolationists, they might even have some connections to his own order and other orders of Telatium for preserving knowledge of old.

Vorian turns back toward beginning battle, trusting his companions to warn him if anyone approaches.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"I'm sure our friends down there are rather busy for social calls, but perhaps we should try to talk with someone? It might be helpful to find out what they know about their enemy and get a little closer so we might actually be able to see what's going on."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 29, 2007)

*Visitors*

As the party moves doward into the bowl formed by the hillock, the sounds of horses and men moving into position can be heard preparing for a night battle. Coming into the bowl, the party finds itself greeted by the warm fires started earlier which due to inattention have died somewhat but still furnish enough light to illuminate the interior. Standing before the central fire are four individual dressed in heavy dark blue robes much like those worn by Jaroth, however these are just a little more decroative with gold and silver trim. The figures are three youngish males perhaps in their late 30's and one older female who is perhaps in appeareance 50 or so but still a striking figure. "We seek Jaroth, is he present"

Where is everybody and what are you doing


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 29, 2007)

Anniston is with Jaroth, approaching the visitors.  Anniston remains silent, allowing Jaroth to make the introductions, but will stand even with Jaroth to suggest equality in station.  His arms and armor indicate that he is prepared for battle, but his manner is relaxed and friendly.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 29, 2007)

*Vorian*

Vorian turns back to observing battle at the top of hillock, however, Bertrands suggestion strikes his proactive nature and he responds...
Yes, we might. Let's get our horses, it'll be both faster and safer.

Arrwuh, stay here and guard our friends down there from any surprises, howl for help if needed. Vorian indicates Jaroth and his companions.

Delilah, to me, girl!


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 30, 2007)

*Finnian Douglas*

Finnian stands to Jaroth's other flank waiting for him to acknowledge his fellow members. He is in full diplomatic mode reflecting his noble upbringing and training.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Rendee, can you launch a few lighted crossbow bolts out onto the battle field in hopes of letting us have some inkling of what is happening? I'm going down to meet Jarroth's friends in hopes they have some answers for us."  Bertrand moves down into the bowl and puts a little more wood on the fire. He stands near it and listens to what the newcomers have to say. Meanwhile Rendee casts 'Light' on half a dozen crossbow bolts and fires them out to maximum range in an arc to try and put some pools of light on the likely battlefield.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 2, 2008)

*Holiday Tidding and Thoughts*

Hey guys,

Sorry i was remiss in wishing everyone a happy holiday season, the nieces and sister came in earlier than expected so i did not get on the computer much. I realized that we are now in almost our 14 month of play in this campaign and really appreciate the dedication you guys have shown in staying with it even though you still are very unclear as to what is developing and where it is all going. I count myself fortunate to have lucked on such a group of players that are intersted in their characters and their interaction with other while the plot slowly developes. I will try to wrap up several of the lose ends to give you guys a clearer picture of what is going on so we can get on with the rest of the stroy so to speak. 

Now to the goodies,, in the spirit of the holiday season and as a reward to you players for staying with it even at times when it seems to just crawl you may choose from one of the folloing for you character, and come up with an appropriate back story for it if you wish. And while it is kinda of a gift, it has been truly well earned by you guys.

The choices are:

1 feat of your choice (no prerequists needed but run the choice by me)
+2 to any ability score
+15 to your base hit points.

JA


----------



## Canaan (Jan 2, 2008)

*Jaroth*

ooc: Thanks for the holiday gift, JA!  Happy New Year to you!  I've had visitors and have been remiss with the posting.  Sorry.

Jaroth uses his Druidic Senses to determine the nature of the magic (if any) present on any of these individuals.  If he is able to determine that it is benign and not of that he experienced with the Order Drakar, he will indroduce himself.

Also, if he recognizes the woman or her station, he will address her with the appropriate title and in the appropriate manner.  Otherwise, he speaks as follows:

Lowering his cowl so that his face and head can be seen, Jaroth addresses the speaker.  _"I am Jaroth Urkas.  To my left is my friend, Anniston Van Aalorn, Knight of the Light, and to my right is Finnian Douglas, friend and accomplished scald.  The rest of my company is atop the hillock.  Circumstances brought us together and through adversity, we have become friends.  They have all fought the darkness of the Order Drakar at my side and placed their trust in me and our Order to obtain information about the Tome.  It and its destination are of grave concern.  I recommend we make haste to them as this bowl is about to become a battlefield.  You undoubtedly have many questions, as do I.  If it pleases you, we can depart now."_

[sblock=For DM] Jaroth chose his words carefully.  Using the secret body language language of his Order, he emphasized Anniston's title and the words "information" and "destination."  Additionally, he tried to convey that some of the members of his group think the Tome should stay with agents of the Light and that these individuals know about our Order and the Order Drakar because it was necessary to gain their trust in this delicate matter.  [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 2, 2008)

*The Hillock*

For Jaroth
[sblock]The magic you sense about them is entirely drudic in origin, they are heavily shielded and masked against detection. From your stay at the "Keep" you  recongize the lady to be "Vera ne' Morgan" who is reputed to be one of the oldes members and perhaps most powerful  members of your order.[/sblock]

For Finnian
[sblock]Your years at court tell you that this women is use to authority and power and expects her wishes to be obeyed and obeyed promptly. All concealed under a mask of politness of course[/sblock]

For Anniston
[sblock]The two young men to either side put Annistons teeth on edge. The radiate competence as warriors and above average ones at that and letting them get within melee range just shouts danger to him[/sblock]

As Jaroth introduces himself they begin to move towards the group, quickly closing the distance. When the walk towards the party, two of the young men who are also wearing Jaroth's oversized clok, move to eithe side of the women, the other remaing young man stays to her left and behind her. The glint of chainmail and longswords can be seen on the two flanking young men in addition to a short sword. The young man directly behind the women leaves his cowl on but there is something odd about him that while it does not seem threating is somewhat disturbing. "I am Vera ne' Morgan. it is a pleasure to meet you good sirs even under such trying circumstances. Is there pehaps a place we can sit and discuss these matters in private.

When she has finishes making the request, true night falls and the sounds of skirmishes, cryies of help and death screams can be heard from below. Bertrand slowly makes his way to the edge of the dying fires and begins to place wood upon them causing the to flare up. Seeing his action and perhaps sensing the bitter cold to come the Lady Vera gestures toward Bertrand and says "Please may I" gesturing that Bertrand should bring a few pieces of the wood towards her.

As Bertrand sets about his task, several crossbow bolts illuminate the sky as they stream towards the premiter of the tribal encampment ligghting several areas in which fighting can be seen.

Vorain, begins to descend the slope towards the corraled horses where he is preparing to mount and go out amongst the fighting.

ACTIONS please from Everyone

OCC: The interior portion of the hillock, forms the bowl, the battle is raging on the outside and below the hillock so your quite safe. Anyone attempting to attack the bowl must fisrt climb the outside face and you have built strongpoints along the rim or come thru the sea but first would have to scale a 15 foot sea wall. The onlyopening in the hillock faces that sea wall so anyone else has to climb to get in.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Taking a piece of wood in each hand, Bertrand approaches the woman. "As you wish lady." And he lays them before her or hands them to her if she reaches for them.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The choices are:
> 
> 1 feat of your choice (no prerequists needed but run the choice by me)
> +2 to any ability score
> +15 to your base hit points.




[sblock=For J. Alexander]
Thanks for the holiday gift! Vadric will take the +2 ability score bonus, though I have to determine which ability score would be best.

Also, I noticed that Bertrand, Finnian, Jaroth and Anniston are all Level 12; Did I miss a level update, because I still have Vadric as 11!!! Can I go ahead and update him to 12?

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rhun*

For Rhun
[sblock] go ahead and level him up..[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth glances in the direction of the screams into the darkness of the night, a worried expression on his face.  

_"If it is your wish that we sit here and discuss these matters, so be it.  The rest of my friends, however, are anxious to meet you, one of which is a powerful Priest of the Light.  He would be most disappointed if he were not present for our discussion.  Would you mind the short journey to the top of the hillock, Lady Vera?"_

[sblock=For DM] Using our secret code language, I express to Lady Vera the importance of not isolating the Servant of the Light from these discussions.  I also use the code to ask, what is the nature of our immediate danger? [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Rhun
> [sblock] go ahead and level him up..[/sblock]




[sblock=For J. Alexander]
Vadric has been leveled.
[/sblock]

Left alone at one of the strong points on the hill, Vadric watches what he can of the battle below. He notes Vorian going after his horse, and shrugs to himself. Descending into a chaotic melee in the darkness was a bit rash, the knight thought to himself. The tribesmen might mistake the man as an enemy.

Vadric committed himself to the defense of the hill. With everyone else engaged in other tasks, he took it up on himself to defend the wall and rally the men should the hill be assaulted. 

*
AC25, HP 87/108 (97)
STR20, Warsong +21/+16/+11 (1d8+7+1d6 fire / 17-20)

Spells in Effect
Magic Vestment: +2 AC, duration 11 hours (hours remaining ?)
G. Magic Weapon: +2 attack & damage, duration 11 hours (hours remaining ?)
Divine Power: Full BAB, +6 STR, +11 hit points (20 rounds)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (6+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence, Resist Energy + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (4+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing, Break Enchantment + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (3+1): Heal, Vigorous Circle, Harm + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]*


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 3, 2008)

*Vorian reconsiders*

OOC: I thought Bertrand meant going down to see battle, not visitors  So, I'll just change Vorians movement somewhat.

Vorian goes down shortly giving instructions to Delilah to guard this approach as he did before with Arrwuh. From horse-bags (sorry, I don't know if there is better term) he takes ink and paper. He would like to take blankets to sit the guests properly, but they are all distributed among survivors along with food supplies. Then he rejoins Rendee and Anniston at the hillocks top, returning to observing battle, sparing glance or two to Jaroth and his team.

OOC2: Question: If I take +2 to CON do I get hit points retroactively for all levels?


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 3, 2008)

Anniston bows to the group, keeping a close eye on all movements and words.  He will bow graciously with the unconscious but practiced form used to greet important emissaries.

Sense Motive vs. Druids (1d20+16=23)

He can see that the woman is the ranking member of the group, so he will address her politely and when it is appropriate to do so.  "Madame, you are welcome here.  Whatever comfort we have at our command is at your disposal."

He senses that Jaroth is communicating beyond his words; he would expect it to be so.  He does not sense any hostility so he remains relaxed and diplomatic.

Anniston will continue to flank Jaroth, but makes it clear with his stance that he is not a bodyguard.  He will remain here with the group or follow back up the hill depending on the wishes of the visitors.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the Christmas present!  If I take the +2 attribute I may wish to distribute the points between two attributes.  Let me know if you prefer me not to do this.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 3, 2008)

Finnian inclines his head and bows with a flourish when Jaroth introduces him then stands unflinching as her companions move to guard positions.

"Your presence is most welcome Lady. There are grave matters evolving, and your counsel will be a great blessing in helping to sort them out. Our accommodations are rather limited at this time, but, once the small matter over the hill is resolved, we will be able to talk in more comfort in a private place." 

Finnian watches the Lady Druid and her companions through his speech, trying to judge whether she believes she is coming to aid allies or try to take command.

[sblock=OOC]
Thank you for the holiday gift. Hope the holidays treated you well.
Finnian will take the +2 to Charisma. Is it to be applied immediately?

Sense Motive on Vera (1d20+13=27)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand waits to see what the lady will do with the wood.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 3, 2008)

*The HIllock*

Reaching out and touching tree of the smaller pieces of wood the lady says a few brief words softly. "Please put two of these into the main fire and one in any you wish" Then Addressing Jaroth she says "Yes the danger is ever present but I think we will be safe for the moment and it is best that all concerned be in on the discussion." Smiling at Anniston she says "Comfort comes and goes at my age, no need to overextend yourself on our behalf" The in turn sddressing Finnian she says "You welcome is appreciated and it is only right that we await till all our assembled and those issues playing out beyond our location are resolved."

Meanwhile on the rim, Vadric and Vorian maintain their vigil.

For Jaroth
[sblock]The Lady replies in such a way as to convey to you that while the danger is extreme there is time to discuss the matter before more Drakkar show up.[/sblock]

For Neurotic
[sblock]Yes as i understand the rules it is retroactive[/sblock]

For Anniston
[sblock]You sense that the lady is deeply concerned about something but that she is patient and willing to discuss the matter to the extent she can. Actually I would prefer that the be applied toward one Attribute...[/sblock]

For Finnians
[sblock]Finnian does not think she is here to take command but rather to discuss an importan issue and find a resolution. If necessary though Finnian has not doubt that she will take command. Yes it can be applied immediatley[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods and smiles at Lady Vera.

_"I will summon my companions."_

[ooc: Jaroth casts a _message_ spell, stating to Vadric: _My Order wishes to discuss the book here.  We are safe.  Please join us.  Bring the others_.]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Quickly adding the two pieces of wood to the main fire, Bertrand trots up to a hilltop watch-fire on the rim of the bowl for the third and takes a look at the battle before returning to the council that seems about to take place. He leaves Rendee on watch.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2008)

[sblock=j. alexander]I would like to take two-weapon rend for Bertrand. It comes from Players' Handbook II. It allows him to do an extra 1d6 plus one and a half times strength bonus damage when he hits with both weapons. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bertrand*

For Bertrand
[sblock]seems reasonable[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 4, 2008)

[sblock=Character Modification]I will take +2 Charisma.  When making the mod I also discovered that I had one too many skill points allocated.  I adjusted the Heal skill by -1.  Finally, I allocated my level 12 feat (which I had not done yet).  I'd like to take Divine Shield from the Complete Warrior sourcebook:

Divine Shield
Prerequisite: Turn or rebuke undead ability, proficiency with a shield
Benefit: As a standard action, spend one of your turn/rebuke undead attempts to channel energy into your shield, granting it a bonus equal to your Charisma modifier.  This bonus applies to the shield's bonus to Armor Class and lasts for a number of rounds equal to half your character level.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 4, 2008)

*Annisotn*

For Anniston
[sblock]sounds good to me..woe be unto the undead[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jan 4, 2008)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=Character] I will probably take a +2 Charisma.  I am looking through the books to see whether there is some feat that allows you to take your Charisma modifier in lieu of another ability's modifer to apply to saves or something.  If no such thing exists, I will probably just take a +2 to Charisma. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 5, 2008)

*Meetings*

Taking the sticks of wood, Bertrand adds them to the fires as instructed by the Lady. Upon contact with the flame, the main fire quadruples in heat and light while still maintaing the same size of the original fire. Likewise, the watch fire doubles in heat and light produced. Once on the rim, Bertrand can see skirmishing very faintly but notices that the infantry lines have not moved and it appears to be a mounted battle. Checking with Rendee, Bertrand heads back down into the bowl.

As he stands guard on the rim, Vadric receives a messeage from Jaroth asking him to appear below.

Roll a spot check

01- 05
[sblock]You notice that your bootlace/shoe lace is untied[/sblock]

06 - plus
[sblock] When Bertrand adds the wood to the fire, you observe that the deSion's pavillion has been erected in the western most portion of the bowl against the rock wall.[/sblock]

For Jaroth
[sblock]Sounds like a plan to me[/sblock]

ACTIONS Please


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2008)

*Is the spot check for Vadric or Bertrand? If it is for Vadric, he automatically rolls a 7, because he has a +6 spot due to wisdom.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 5, 2008)

*Meetings*

The spot check is for everyone


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Trusting that Rendee will inform him if anything of great concern happens on the battlefield, Bertrand returns to the bowl to hear what Jarroth's friends will have to say.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 5, 2008)

Finnian shows a slight narrowing of the eyes of and a little rumination as he looks to the west. He puzzles about it for a bit before remarking.

"Lady, I believe your knowledge of such things to be greater than mine. Perhaps you could assist us in understanding that mystical pavilion over against the west wall of this depression. We found it a day's ride down the beach. It was outside this bowl near where the battle is now  when we exited it after the storm. We left it there, and now it is here inside the bowl. We have not been able to take time to study it yet, but it's actions are starting to concern me."


OOC: Spot Check (1d20+1=18)
Bardic Knowledge check about pavilion (1d20+12=17)


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 5, 2008)

Anniston spies the tent across the bowl and raises an eyebrow in surprise, but otherwise takes no action.  He thinks to himself, I wonder if Vadric will remember that we left DeSion up there on the rim.

Spot check (1d20+1=10)


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 5, 2008)

*Vorian*

Spot check for tent (1d20+3=10)

Vorian slowly approaches from the top. He speaks quietly and respectfuly, but without servility...

Greetings Honored Elder. I am Vorian Tolgar of Oldoak - Vorian bows slightly - Peace be with You and your companions.
- turning slightly to address all of them -
What does that thing do here?! Maybe we should speak somewhere else?
Diplomacy roll for properly greeting Elder Druid Lady(1d20+10=26) 

OOC: de Sion is not on the rim but with non-combatants in secured area...

Vorian will use his mapping/drawing skills to sketch the meeting (once it starts) discreetly taking notes of important points.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2008)

"Keep you eyes sharp, friends," says the knight-priest to two of the sailors that are serving as guards. "Call out at the first sign of danger." With a nod to the men, Vadric carefully climbs down the rocky rim toward the bowl, intent on finding Jaroth. Still, he notices that the mystical tent now resides in the western portion of the rock bowl. 

Vadric frowns. Perhaps after finding out why Jaroth has called him, he would look in on the tent and deSion.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"Rendee will keep us appraised of the battle. Now I would hear what our visitors would say."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 7, 2008)

*The Hillock*

Smiling somewhat at Finnian, the lady responds, "I would think it is tied to it's master/owner in some form and that it goes to meet him" then in turn addressing Vorian she says "Is it not obivious, it provides shelter"

Okay Comment or Actions before we go to the meeting?


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 7, 2008)

Anniston waits patiently for the meeting to proceed.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 8, 2008)

*Vorian*

His diplomatic training prevents him from making face at esteemed visitor, but Vorian scowls none the less at a _"Bad joke. This is seriuos matter. She should realy concentrate more on what's important, who knows how much time we have and that tent maybe just the beacon Drakkar needs."_

OOC: Colored text is Vorian thinking, not speaking (thus italics) and yes, I know he is little paranoid


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2008)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Ready to meet.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 8, 2008)

*Jaroth*

ooc: Waiting for the lady's response to Jaroth's question about the nature of the threat.  Otherwise, ready to meet.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2008)

Vadric nods greeting to the newcomers as he joins the group, ready for their meeting.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 8, 2008)

Finnian nods to the Lady and glances as the others gather.

"I believe we are all here now and ready to hear what you have to say."


----------



## Canaan (Jan 8, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth gestures for everyone to sit and he sits next to Lady Vera.

_"Yes.  This is everyone.  Please everyone, get comfortable."_

Gesturing to Vadric, he introduces him.  _"Lady Vera, this is Vadric, Priest of the Light.  Vadric, this is Lady Vera."_

Gesturing to Bertrand, he introduces him as well.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 8, 2008)

*Meeting on the Hillock*

For Jaroth
[sblock]The Lady answered that the threat would be from the Drakar but gave no indicitation as to what type it may take but that is it not immeditate[/sblock]

The party having assembled, the Lady greets each in kind and without a moments thought begins to move towards the tent. "Coming gentlemen" she says as she disappears into the tent.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 8, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth rises and follows Lady Vera.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 9, 2008)

Anniston is surprised.  Ammused even.  He smiles as he follows the visitors into the tent, thinking to himself, "This lady is something.  We are either in big trouble... or the Drakkar don't have a chance..."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2008)

Vadric follows the others, staying near Anniston. He didn't trust the newcomers all together, and figured he would take strength from another who was strong in the Light.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Calling his dog to heel, Bertrand follows shrugging his shoulders at Rendee who remains on vigil. He and Chaucer enter the tent last.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 9, 2008)

*Meetings*

Following the Lady Vera into the tent the party is suprised to find that the smell of animals, their waste etc has all been cleaned from the stabling of them earlier. Additionlay the damage and such done by earlier combats have been repaired. Lady Vera walks over to the long dining table and takes a seat not at it's head but rather in the center facing the door. There are two chairs to either side of here, 5 across from here and one chair at each end.
The black cat that appears to be a fixture of the tent, immedialty places itself in her lap. "What a delightful animal" she say as she begins to stroke it's belly.  "Please gentlemen have a sit, this will take some time"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2008)

Vadric props his shield up against the back of one chair, and sits down across from Lady Vera. The knight then removes his helm, and sets it on the table before him. Finally, he pushes back his chain coif and removes the sweat soaked arming cap covering the mass of chestnut curls atop his head.

With a nod to the lady, the cleric smiles handsomely. "Please forgive my appearance and lack of manners, Lady Vera," he says, being as diplomatic as possible. "We have been battling the forces of Darkness for days straight, with little chance to take advantage of the trappings of the civilized. I am Vadric Elareon, warrior-priest and Knight of the Light, Military Attache to Patriarch Grappien of Eastland, recently reassigned to Westmarch. It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance."


*Diplomacy +15 to help get the meeting off on the right foot.*


----------



## Canaan (Jan 9, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth smiles outwardly at the Lady's demeanor.  Inwardly, he is anxious to get things under way.  He takes a seat at the Lady's right hand.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Taking a seat at one end of the table so he can split his time between watching the lady and the door. Bertrand waits to see what the lady has to say.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 9, 2008)

*Meetings*

"We are not that pressed for time, if you gentlmen would like to refresh yourself and get more comfortable then please do so" Lady Vera says then adds "I always find myself able to think cleare when i am fresh from a bath"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2008)

"No need, lady," says Vadric. "I've spent enough of my life covered with dirt, sweat and blood that it will not affect my clarity of thought. A battle rages just below this hill, and I have feeling that we will not escape this night without a fight of our own. Let us deal with the business at hand, and can worry about freshening up after we have concluded our discussion."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"I'm sure a bath would do me good, but I fear that now is not the best time. I would however find a cup of coffee most refreshing. Could I offer anyone a mug? Or perhaps some tea?" He looks to the lady as well as his companions as he says this.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 9, 2008)

Finnian follows the Lady into the tent and waits looking around while the others gather.

"Gentlemen, if you will allow me, I believe I can remedy the need for a bath so our condition will no longer offend the senses. Then we can concentrate on the matters that concern us and brought the Lady here."

Finnian breaks into a little household ditty and waves his hands at each member of the party. While he does that, the grime of the past couple of days falls away and gets whisked out of the tent.

Taking a seat, Finnian looks around the group then back to Lady Vera. "I believe we are ready to continue."
[sblock=OOC]
Finnian casts Prestidigitation to clean up the group.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 10, 2008)

Anniston endures the cleaning stoically.  Then he sits next to Vadric, across from Lady Vera.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 10, 2008)

*Vorian*

Vorian seats himself at the far right across lady Vera. He puts several sheets of paper in front of him and takes small charcoal drawing tool and places inkpot in front of him...

He removes his helm, puts Palisade leaning on the chair behind him and readies for the meeting saying small prayer to his Lady for clarity of mind.

"Thank you, friend Finnian, this is most welcome."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand gives a nod of thanks to Finnian. "Ah much better. Now let me get that coffee."  Once he gets requests he makes his way quickly to the kitchen area and puts together the coffee and tea and needed and returns prompt to the table.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2008)

Vadric frowns, a little uncomfortable with such trivial use of magic. Still, he remembers diplomacy, and nods thanks to Finnian.

At Bertand's offere, Vadric happily accepts a mug of coffee.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 10, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth rises at the suggestion of coffee and gives Bertrand a friendly smile. "I'll help you, my friend."

[sblock=For DM] Once in the kitchen, Jaroth sends a message to Vadric:

"If the Light has granted you the miracle of true sight, I suggest you use it on the Lady and her friends as a safety precaution, respectfully, of course." [/sblock]

Once he comes back from the kitchen, he sits and engaged the Lady in conversation.

"How are affairs at the Keep?  I trust your journey was uneventful?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 10, 2008)

*Meetings*

Bertrand and Jaroth go and prepare the coffee and bring it back to the tabel.  The Lady Vera waits and once it arrrives helps herself to a cup but only after everyone else has taken a cup that wanted one. "I think it would be best if we begin by you relating your story to us and how you became aware of this book and what has happened since it came into your possession" Taking a sip of coffee she add "I need a frame of reference in order to tell what needs to be told"

For Vadric
[sblock]While Jaroth is in the kitchen with Bertrand you hear him in your mind. "If the Light has granted you the miracle of true sight, I suggest you use it on the Lady and her friends as a safety precaution, respectfully, of course."[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jan 10, 2008)

*Jaroth*

_"We first encountered the book when I sensed its presence in the shop of the Bookseller, J. Calon, in the port city of Amster, several weeks ago.

The boy, DeScion, purchased it from the bookseller and brought it aboard our ship, The Western Star, indicating that he was acting on orders from his master.

During our journey, I probed the boy and learned he was layered with several dark and necromantic auras.  In fact, I experienced a backlash from the potent magics surrounding him.  It was something I had never experienced before and hope never to experience again.

We were unable to learn much more of the boy other than his dark outlook on life.

Shortly thereafter, a lycanthrope attacked a passenger, we hunted it down, the captain of the marines disappeared and the captain started acting funny, prompting us to conduct a further investigation.

That investigation yielded proof of a dark ritual using blood magic.  Something was summoned from beyond.  That's when the storm began.

The others engaged the creature, a terrible and powerful demon, while I tried to counter the storm.

The storm was too powerful and threatened to topple the ship, so I had no choice but to invoke the spirits using the Old Tradition.  The storm settled, but it was clear that something was being summoned on the wind.  Another ship was following ours.

We do not know what happened next, as we were shipwrecked on this beach.  On gaining consciousness, I called on the land to grant me sight and learned that the Drakkar and some powerful undead were searching our ship.  With Vadric's blessings we traveled to our ship across the water and I learned that the Drakker were searching for the book.  Calling on the land once more, I learned that the book was over there a few miles away (he points).  I also sensed several groups of Drakkar closing in on its position.

I called down lightning from the sky to burn the ship in hopes of destroying the Drakkar.  

We made haste to the location at which I sensed the book and found DeScion's tent.  There, we encountered a Drakkar in the guise of DeScion and found the boy's body broken on a bed, with a severe fever.  After vanquishing the Drakkar, Vadric healed the boy using the miracles of the Light.  

I took the book and put it in my satchel, but not before I touched it and felt its vile chill in my soul.

That's when we learned several powerful Drakkar were closing on the tent.  They had summoned a powerful storm to aid them.

Summoning my Druidic Magic, I invoked defenses and attempted to counter the storm.  It was again more powerful than I had the power to turn.

So once again, I invoked the spirits using the Old Tradition.  The resulting storm was beyond anything I had ever witnessed.  The Drakkar were stopped with the help of my friends.  We came back here.  The defending tribe outside approached us, invoking parley.  They believe we are responsible for bringing the evil of the Drakkar and the book into their lands and accuse us of trespassing.  We have 24 hours from this past morning in which to trade and make make offerings of compensation for the affront.

That's when the invading tribe attacked.

That brings us up to now.

I'm sure I left some things out.  A lot has occurred over the past several days and I am exhausted.  I ask that any of my companions fill in the missing details. _

[sblock=For DM] As I tell her about the second storm, in our secret language I sign the following:  So once again, I invoked the spirits using the blood magic of the Old Tradition.  This time, however, one of the Old Ones answered.  It was Zephyr.  The resulting storm devastated the surrounding countryside and all but obliterated the Drakkar.  I wrestled control of the storm from Zephyr after which I passed out and had a vision.  When I came to, my hair had gone silver and I was infused with electrical energy.  I do not know what it means.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2008)

Vadric rubs the holy symbol of Hieroneous hanging about his neck, seemingly a nervous gesture. He waits for Lady Vera and her companions' attention to be focused on Jaroth's storytelling, and then begins to mouth the words of a prayer under his breath. 

[sblock=For J. Alexander]
Vadric will cast _True Seeing_, trying to remain unnoticed as he does so.
[/sblock]


*
AC25 vrs evil, HP 87/97

Spells in Effect
Magic Vestment: +2 AC, duration 11 hours (hours remaining ?)
G. Magic Weapon: +2 attack & damage, duration 11 hours (hours remaining ?)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- 0-Level (6): Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- 1st Level (7+1): Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- 2nd Level (6+1): Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Bull's Strength, Silence, Resist Energy + Spiritual Weapon
- 3rd Level (5+1): Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light, Dispel Magic x 2 + Magic Vestment
- 4th Level (4+1): Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Divine Power x 2 + Holy Smite
- 5th Level (4+1): Greater Command, Righteous Might, True Seeing, Break Enchantment + Flame Strike
- 6th Level (3+1): Heal, Vigorous Circle, Harm + Blade Barrier
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 10, 2008)

*Meetings*

For Vadric
[sblock]all is as it appears to be but something about the cowled figure with her spooks you[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2008)

"Jarroth has the bones of the story. We battled the demon upon return to the ship after the wreck. Strange weather has marked us ever since we became aquainted with the book. Now what can you tell us?"  

OOC: Bertrand will be using sense motive whenever the lady is speaking.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 11, 2008)

*Meetings*

OCC: Waiting to see if others want to chime in or comment..i will move it along tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 11, 2008)

Anniston does not contribute to the story, but during the telling he looks over the group assembled, attempting to discern evil.  If evil is detected, he will concentrate to see if he can pinpoint its source.

OOC = That was awesome, Canaan! thanks for the recap.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 11, 2008)

*Vorian*

Vorian listens carefuly as this is first time he heard whole story even in such shorthand. There was no time before to hear it. Still, he draws slowly capturing the meeting in coal sketch, but offers no comment if not questioned about his fight with Drakkar or his motives.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 11, 2008)

*Finnian Douglas*

Finnian listens to Jaroth's recap of the events to this point, nodding as each point is made and studying Lady Vera trying to judge how much of this she was already aware. As he concludes, Finnian speaks.

"I applaud your memory, Jaroth. Perhaps you have had some bardic training yourself?

"Jaroth's account is quite correct, and we will be happy to answer any questions about details that you made need to clarify matters. The only thing I would add at this time is this. The demon called to the ship was something known as an Ice Blight if that might help you determine what factions within the Abyss the Drakkar might be allied with."


[sblock=OOC]
Sense motive on Lady Vera during Jaroth's tale. (1d20+13=21)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

Vadric too remains silent as he sits next to Anniston, his focus more on Lady Vera and her companions than on Jaroth's storytelling.

[sblock= For J. Alexander]
Vadric will use his dvine sight to peer more closely at the cowled man, hoping to penetrate whatever it is that Vadric finds spooky.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 11, 2008)

*Meetings*

For Jaroth
[sblock]As Jaroth tells his tell and comes to the part of Zephyr, the lady Vera more or less scolds you in the secret language of druids for your actions but as she was not there sh gives you the benefit of the doubt that what you did you did with cause..especially with the Drakkar involved.[/sblock]

For Bertrand
[sblock]The lady is well guarded and hard to read from long years of negiotations etc..but you sense she is playing fair.[/sblock]

For Vadric
[sblock]As Vadric presses his sight more closely he feels the stirring of protective magics from the cowled individual.[/sblock]

For Finnian
[sblock]Finnian senses that much was already known by the lady but that few details she did not know. She seemed suprised at the mention of the Ice Blight[/sblock]

For Anniston
[sblock]No one radiates evil.[/sblock]


As Jaorth completes his recap the Lady Vera goes quite for a while. Then looking at Vadric and Anniston in particular she says "Much must be revealed is we attempt to counter what has been started by the Drakkar. I trust that we can all be civilized about this" She then turns to the cowled individual and says "Silverwood, I see no other choice, please remove your cowl and join us"

At her prompting, the cowled figure reaches up and pushes back the hood to reveal very fine features. When the cowl/cloak is removed you see a figure some 6'2 in height 200 pounds of very lean muscle. His hair is silver white set by deep violet eyes. He is dressed in a silver gold tunic of a design that you have never even seen before...After a few startled moments it finally hits you, you are looking at what only can be an ELF..one of the blood thristy, babykilling, warmongering, magicusing accursed race.

Everyone roll a reaction...you can use diplomacy or something similar if you have it to hit the target number but you are at -12 on your roll. Please read only the reaction you qualify for. 

Reaction Rolls

Rolls Less than 0
[sblock]You react violently towards the elf and the party...determine which attack your character would make in regards to them..yeah i know  it sucks...[/sblock]

Rolls 0 - 5
[sblock]You react violently, please have your character do something physical to express his being startled[/sblock]

Rolls 6-10
[sblock]You reaction is upsetting. Please have your character do or say somthing that reflects his being upset and startled.[/sblock]

Rolls 11-15
[sblock]While starteled you are able to keep you compousre and more or less let your jaw drop in anstonishment. Please make verbal comments etc that reflect this.[/sblock]

Rolls 15-18
[sblock]Your character is able to keep an even keel though he is upset. Please play your character being irritated and slightly pissed about something to reflect this[/sblock]

Rolls 19-20
[sblock]Your training and self control is admirable...please play your character as normal.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

Vadric leaps to his feet, sending his chair crashing over backward. His hand goes to the hilt of _Warsong_, and his arm trembles as the knight only just manages to stop himself from drawing the deadly blade. "By the Light, how dare you bring such evil here?"


*Reaction Roll: 6*


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 11, 2008)

Finnian raises an eyebrow and turns at Vadric's response.

"Vadric, relax. He has offered no harm here. We are here to share information. Let's find out why he felt compelled to chance such a reaction before judging.

"Silverwood is it? Pardon Vadric please. Church doctrine tends to condemn before discovering why. We will hear your tale and hopefully come to an understanding that will allow us to concentrate on the evil that has sought to stop us thus far."


[sblock=OOC]
Diplomacy with -12 penalty. (1d20+10=25)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 11, 2008)

*DM boo boo*

Sorry guys i meant to add in the post.....just post your characters actions.. I will take it from there...this is all more or less going to happen at the same time  I also forgot to add the less than zero rolls.....so please read the first post....  Vadric your safe as your's and Finnians roll will stand.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Irritation flashes briefly across Bertrand's face before he controls his expression with an effort. "A nasty trick to play upon your friend I'd say. What do you hope to gain by trying to shock us? I am not amused." Sensing his master's reaction, but not sure what is happening, the big hound rises to his feet behind Bertrand's chair and bares his teeth. 

OOC: Reaction/Diplomacy Roll (1d20=17) +12 diplomacy so just a flat d20 for me.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 12, 2008)

[sblock=Anniston's actions]Anniston's action would be to remain seated, but when Vadric reacts the way he does, Anniston will respond by rising from his seat.  Sensing that this could get out of hand quickly, Anniston will be on guard to intercept as best he can any direct attack.  If none of the party seems prone to an all-out attack, then he will take up a position next to Vadric and opposite the table from Lady Vera and the elf.

It is hard to imagine how elves could have attained such an evil reputation, but I can imagine a similar reaction if I imagine what it would be like if the creature had been a member of a race of vampires.  Given that I assume Anniston shares at least a great deal of the popular opinion of elves, I will treat the creature as if he is a vampire.

HOWEVER - It is very important that I know what the Church teaches about elves.  Are they understood to be without souls and therefore damned?  Does the Church teach that the elvish race is depraved and only a truely unusual individual could break free from the depravity of the race?  Does the Church teach that elves are always evil without exception?  Or does the Church teach that elves are just mis-informed and if they would repent then they too would receive the blessings of the Light?  These distinctions will make a difference in how Anniston will treat the elf.

Please remember that Anniston is very well educated and perhaps more tolerant than most other paladins.

diplomacy roll -12 (1d20+11=28) [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Meetings*

For Anniston
[sblock]The church teaches that Elves are on par with creatures of the lower planes and the abyess. Elves are souless creatures whoose lifeblood it tainted with evil arcane magic. This teaching even predates the offical founding of the church. Some more enlighted church members to think that an individual elf could be redeemed but with almost no interaction with the elven people besides warfare and the odd diplomatic meeting this opinion has no basis in fact or so their advesaries say Other than being evil and great users of magic, little is taught or in fact known by most members of the church other than the sterotype.. Hope this helps..but feel free to ask more...[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 12, 2008)

[sblock=further clarification]Thank you for the info on the Church's perspective on the elves.  It is very helpful.

Can you briefly describe the nature of the warfare with the elves?  Have the battle-lines between humans and elves been well established for ages? Or have the battle-lines been moving over time (slowly or otherwise).  Is it continuous combat, or is it just combat when the two races rarely meet?  Has there ever been a time of peace (perhaps broken by the evil elves).  Do humans consider the elves to be expansionistic and imperialistic?  Or are the elves merely interested in human genocide and racial cleansing?  Would it be fair to say that the humans consider elves to be racial enemies (such as is traditionally the case with orks).  From the human perspective would humans believe that elves consider humans to be irreconcilable racial enemies?  Of course I understand that all of your answers will be from the "human" perspective.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Clarification*

For Anniston
[sblock]Over a thousand years ago, the elves and dwarves were engaged in a great war that lasted many centuries. During this period the elves and dwarves fought across the Valley of the Light etc as the Valley and humans were directly bewteen the two races. You can imagine the havoc this created and destruction. Currently there are a few minor skirmishes along the border most usually when humans cross the river and attempt to log or seek out some adventure.......there was one expedition some 5o years ago that was sanctioned by the church that crossed over the river to elven lands and was never heard from again. (this is all from memory okay, check the timeline in the fourlands and the info under elves to get the exact dates and timeline) No one really knows what the elves think, they are reclusive and secretive and do not trust human at all. and yes among many church memebers and lay people they are considered racial eneimies as are dwarves.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2008)

[sblock=For JA]
So based on your last couple posts of the Church and of humans opinion of elves, and the low Diplomacy roll, is Vadric's action appropriate to seeing an elf? I think it is, but just want to double check.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Comment*

For Vadric

Totall........well done


----------



## Canaan (Jan 12, 2008)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Does Jaroth also have to take the -12 to the roll?  I assume that Jaroth has been around elves at the keep and that his order works with the elves just as it does with the traditional druids.  Let me know.  Jaroth rolled a 1 for the reaction roll (invisible castle hates me).  That gives him a 7 with the negative reaction penalty if he gets it.  I want to make sure he reacts correctly.  Thanks.  [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 12, 2008)

*Vorian*

OOC: I won't roll, JA, you know my history, rest of you, there is small part of it in Galery of heroes...

Vorian stands up and his hand goes to Orderbringer, but is turned more toward Vadric then Silverwood. He relaxes as Vadric stands down and then speaks softly in melodious language

_"Pozdrav, prijatelju. Neka sunce uvijek sija tvojoj obitelji i sve ti nakane budu uspješne."_

[sblock=Translation from Elven]
"Greetings friend. May sun shines to you and your family and all your endeavors end successfuly.

Reference to sunshine is what Golden Sunshine tought me as a greeting, if you want to add 'more elven'reeting feel free to change my text 
[/sblock]

Turning to the rest of the party: "I'll explain when we get time, please accept that I'm not in league with any evil elves."

Waving to Lady Vera: "Please, continue, we need to hear explanation so that our friends may judge for themselves and re-evaluate their doctrines."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2008)

*Meetings*

Vorian
You still need to roll the reaction. I only allowed that very limited interaction to occur as you felt it was something interesting/unique about your character. Elves to all are evil, souless, babykilling, farm burning, pig raping, creatures that need to be destroyed. The reaction is based upon that, centuries and centuries of villification and boom all of  a sudden one is in your mist...please roll and revise your action accordingly.

For Jaroth
[sblock]Alas your going to have to react....like i was pointing out to Neurotic it is more from being startled and centuries ancentuires of villifcation that the reaction occurs...and like Vorain. your interaction with the elves has been very very limited, they deal only with the more senior druids and even then on an infrequent basis..but i will be nice...roll again andthis time it sticks..cant have the druid in the party whack the guest of another druid now can we.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Apparently Finnian is too curious for his own good. Diplomacy and working with traditional enemies is what Finnian is trained in.

Further actions for Finnian.

It looks like Finnian is going to have to pull out all his training to keep this meeting on track. Finnian's comment should be expanded to include all who are reacting near violently. Hopefully Anniston will be able to help calm matters if he can overcome the centuries instilled prejudice.

If nothing else works, Finnian will assume the full mantle of a Noble-born diplomat and just order the others to settle down so the meeting can continue.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*meetings*

Finnian
[sblock]that may work...just trying to set the tone for some fun and empahzie what a rare and startling event just occured..and of course give me tons of things to harass you guys with[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Taking a sip of coffee Bertrand waits for things to calm down a little and then gives up and raps on the table for attention. "Gentlemen, there is a battle raging just yards from our doorstep. We came here to listen to what this woman has to say. Despite a rather unusual member of this conclave our lives and the future of a very dangerous tome of dark knowledge depend on what is said here. Let us hear what is to be said. I for one am curious to know why we should let such a dangerous tome fall into the hands of a known consorter with Elves."


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 13, 2008)

*Vorian*

Vorian had only good experience with elves. In his order he was trained for contact with different cultures (if not elves) and finaly, the fact that he was curious and open-minded enough to be effectively run out of town in Valley of Light creates perfect setting for non-codified knowledge.

Diplomacy at -12 for elf appearance (1d20-2=17) 
He is startled, but is more relaxed then almost all others and he would like to prevent violence from any kind to keep this on track ([Aid another to Finnian's Diplomacy (1d20+10=20)  )

His reaction stands as written. He will do his best to keep this meeting civil, trying to help Finnian, easing tension, commenting in elven if needed and such.

OOC: I'd change it were it not for very high roll


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2008)

------- For whatever reason I can't get my post to work right. Interesting.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2008)

"My judgment has already been made concerning elves," says Vadric to Finnian, his tone cool. "I shall not consort with their foul kind, nor any heretics that associate with their likes."

Vadric's eyes are cold as he turns his gaze on Vorian, noting the way the man had reacted, as if to defend the elf. "The fact that you speak the elves' dark tongue reflects poorly upon your character. Should you side against the Light, know that I shall be the instrument of your deliverance."

Finally, at Bertrand's words, the Knight of the Light relaxes...a little. "Your words are wise, friend Bertrand," Vadric says, shifting his gaze away from Vorian and back to the elf. "Speak quickly, for I risk the salvation of my very soul by remaining in your presence."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hold*

OCC: Lets have a dramatic pause while we wait for Jaroth to post,, then i will summarize and we can go from there


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 14, 2008)

*Vorian to Vadric*

Now you judge before you know what you speak of. I demand that at first opportunity I be subjected to Zone of Truth and afterwards you will apologize.

EDIT: I'm sorry, we wait for Jaroth. I get in mail in reverse order all posts, usualy it doesn't affect speaking...consider this comment void until such time we can speak again


----------



## Canaan (Jan 14, 2008)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Precisely my sentiments.  Thanks! [/sblock]

Diplomacy Roll = 26 .  

Jaroth raises an eyebrow in curiousity at the sudden and unexpected appearance of the elf, but his years of training and experience facing the unexpected, particularly when in the presence of the senior members of his order serves to keep his mind focused.

_"Interesting."_ Jaroth says.  It's not quite understood whether Jaroth's comment is directed at the elf or his companions.

_"Please gentlemen.  I give you my word as your friend, next to whom you have fought many battles, that there is an explanation for this, as there is for all things.  Please have the courtesy and grace to accept that for the moment and listen to what Lady Vera has to say.  The Light teaches temperance, patience and introspection.  Let us put those teachings into action."_


----------



## Canaan (Jan 14, 2008)

*Jaroth*

[ooc: oops...after all of that, I forgot to subtract the 12 point penalty!  I guess his reaction is similar given the way I've been playing Jaroth...perhaps.  dunno. sorry.  bad Canaan.  Bad.]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 14, 2008)

*Meetings*

Upon Silverwood revealing that he is a elf,  the startled party reacts as follows:
Vadric rises from the table in a rush knocking over his chair and placing his hand on his weapon. "By the Light, how dare you bring such evil here?" he exclaims. Upon his rising abruptly from the chair the two guards place hand to swords and move to step bewteen the party and the elf.  Finnian and Bertrand all plead for patience with such comments as "Gentlemen, there is a battle raging just yards from our doorstep. We came here to listen to what this woman has to say. Despite a rather unusual member of this conclave our lives and the future of a very dangerous tome of dark knowledge depend on what is said here. Let us hear what is to be said. I for one am curious to know why we should let such a dangerous tome fall into the hands of a known consorter with Elves."   Bertrand says quickly followed by Finnian who adds "Vadric, relax. He has offered no harm here. We are here to share information. Let's find out why he felt compelled to chance such a reaction before judging."Silverwood is it? Pardon Vadric please. Church doctrine tends to condemn before discovering why. We will hear your tale and hopefully come to an understanding that will allow us to concentrate on the evil that has sought to stop us thus far." and Bertrand quickly adds "A nasty trick to play upon your friend I'd say. What do you hope to gain by trying to shock us? I am not amused.". Anniston meanwhile rises quitely and appears ready to support Vadric should he choose a physical confortration. Seeing the confortartion develope Vorian adds "I'll explain when we get time, please accept that I'm not in league with any evil elves."
Waving to Lady Vera: "Please, continue, we need to hear explanation so that our friends may judge for themselves and re-evaluate their doctrines." Jaorth too reacts in a stratled way and tension fills the room....

Roll initative:


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 15, 2008)

Initiative vs elf (1d20+1=6)

Anniston steps in close to Vadric's side and pulls up his shield defensively, but he is acting as if in slow motion, as if undecided about how he should proceed.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

*Vadric Elareon*

*Initiative: 18

Are we actually entering combat?
*


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Not sure what will happen next, but acutly aware of the tention, Bertrand prepares to react in an instant.

OOC: Initiative (1d20+4=21)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Meetings*

Vadric
Now you dont expect me to answer that just now do you ...

Actually more to the effect of getting it st8 as to how reacts first so i can continue..i forgot to ask for it in the original post for your reaction rolls  so minor housekeeping

Bertrand
Initative Roll Please


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, forgot to paste the link. I amended the post above. It was 21.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 15, 2008)

*Vorian*

Vorian reacts slowly as he was focused on his drawing.

Initiative vs. elf (1d20+1=4)

OOC: Vadric should be careful with throwing accusations around. He doesn't know Vorian enough and this could be language of druids or heaven or any other option. IF he is able to recognize elven for what it is, what is that saying about HIS moral standing?

Remember at the start of sailing, there were merchants that reacted same way when someone spoke Gaulic  

OOC2: This would be about Vorian thoughts if anyone is listening, otherwise it's just ranting


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Finnian Douglas*

Finnian rises and claps his hands together sharply to command attention. Raising his voice with a true bearing of command, Finnian addresses the assembly.

"I understand your reaction to the presence of an Elf, but that is enough!! Your conduct and ability against the true demons we have faced so far proves your good standing within the Light. The only thing you face here by listening to what this gentleman has to say is censure from the closed minded hierarchy of the Church. And you have proven yourself willing to face that before.

"We are here to find a solution to the demonic problems we have faced thus far. If we are truly to do the Light's work, we must be ready to hear from any party that can aid in our endeavors. If that aid comes from an Elf - shocking as that may be, we must be prepared to listen and judge the information based on its merits and not be prejudiced by the messenger.

"Now are you prepared to listen with an open mind? If you are only willing to listen to prove that you can, there is no point in continuing this meeting. We need your true intellect and judgment to evaluate what will be presented if we are to accomplish anything."

Finnian pauses let the others respond.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative in meeting (1d20+3=23)

Since it appears that Finnian has the initiative among the party members, I went ahead and posted his action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: Vadric should be careful with throwing accusations around. He doesn't know Vorian enough and this could be language of druids or heaven or any other option. IF he is able to recognize elven for what it is, what is that saying about HIS moral standing?




*OOC: As a high ranking member of the Church of the Light and the Knights of the Light, I'm sure that Vadric could recognize the language of the enemy...he is trained to recognize things that are dark or arcane, after all (the same reason he has ranks in Knowledge: Arcana). JA would have to confirm that, though. Also, VOrian is a newcomer to the group. From an IC perspective, Vadric doesn't know him anymore than he knows the elf.

OOC2: I think everyone (with the exception of Rath Lorien) is missing the point that Vadric IS a member of the Church of the Light in good standing. Open mind or not, association with elves and these dark magic sorts is going to earn us all a trial for the crime of Heresy. And the only way Vadric is going to avoid that is by declaring Heresy himself and destroying the enemy.

OOC3: FYI: if this comes to combat and Vadric starts throwing Holy Smite around, Vorian and Jaroth are going to take damage from them since they are not of GOOD alingment. And this will immediately clue Vadric in to the fact that they may not be as close to the Light as they probably should.

OOC4: All this said, I'm not trying to be difficult, but merely to play in character. And Vadric and Anniston are the only two PCs with the authorization to speak on behalf of the Church...this also means that they have the most to lose.*


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 15, 2008)

OOC: I have no problems with the way you've run Vadric. Finnian is a Diplomat not a member of any Church Hierarchy. He is focused on the mission and acting toward that end. It will be fun to see how this develops.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Deep Breath Deep Breath*

Okay....lets step back fromt he fire....the initivative was to help me determine who was reactions occured first so i could formulate the Lady Vera's and the elfs response...

Vadric does have a few valid points..he and Anniston and even Bertrand as a semi court officer could be in deep  with the authorites over this...Jaroth has become and accepted member of the party and the case could be made about working toward a common goal....but both anniston and Vadric would still have their hands slapped for even constorting..

I wanted to use this as a point to emphaize just how deep the racial prejudices and religious prejudices run in this world..

And as for Vadric and Annsiton you put so much faith in the light  how  nice..but you have no idea what the other religions could bring to bear in a fight.........that is part of the dispute bewteen the Northern Bishops and the Southern Bishops as well as bewteen the Brotherhood and the Knights of the LIght not to mention the Druids themself..

So think about your character and take a deep breath.. i will move us on tonight with the responses.
B


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Smiling*

DONT YOU JUST LOVE MY SIMPLE WORLD....SO EASY TO NAVIGATE AND NO STRESS FOR THE PC'S


----------



## Canaan (Jan 15, 2008)

*Jaroth*



			
				Dracomeander said:
			
		

> OOC: I have no problems with the way you've run Vadric. Finnian is a Diplomat not a member of any Church Hierarchy. He is focused on the mission and acting toward that end. It will be fun to see how this develops.




ooc: I wholeheartedly agree 

Initiative Roll = 15 

Jaroth will, on his turn, go fetal and die of embarrasment.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> So think about your character and take a deep breath.. i will move us on tonight with the responses.




*OOC Question: If a cleric was to be found guilty of heresy or consorting with the enemy or whatnot and excommunicated from the Church, would he still retain his cleric powers assuming he had acted within the confines of his alignment, even if it conflicted with the Church's official beliefs? (assuming he is not burned at the stake, of course)*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

Canaan said:
			
		

> Jaroth will, on his turn, go fetal and die of embarrasment.





*OOC: This made me laugh!*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Laughing my Ass OFF*

Okay we have a new problem with player not going to say which one but he just made me snort lemonaide thru my noise with his comment..


good question Vadric..there are stories that if you are subject to excommunication you access to the light from which your powers comes could be blocked...remember the gods surrenderd much of their own power to the cocept of the light and it;s church...so it could go either way..just would depend on how the trial went..consorting with the enemey well you could argue that issue somewhat....the druids adn the church are not a war.....but would all make for some very interesting role playing (HINT HINT HINT)


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 15, 2008)

Canaan said:
			
		

> Jaroth will, on his turn, go fetal and die of embarrasment.




You almost ended up owing me a new keyboard. ROFLMFAO.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

*Bertrand*

OOC: I knew the minute we heard about that damned book we'd be on trial for heresy before this thing was over. As near as I've been able to determine, there is no such thing as an innocent man in one of J Alexander's games. Bertrand may not be in the fetal position yet, but I suspect he's having to exercise all his willpower to keep his ass from sliding down the chair and under the table.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Meetings*

Order of Comments/Initative
Finnnian 23
Bertrand 21
Vadric 18
Jaroth 15
Anniston 6
Vorian 4

As the party begins a vigirous deabat and Vadric and Anniston move closer together as if preparing to act physicallly the elf steps back so that the two young fighter types aer bewteen him and the Church Members.........As glares, comments and bards are exchanged the Lady Vera sits quietly at the tabel. After a few minutes she says..."If we are finished may we continue"


----------



## Canaan (Jan 15, 2008)

*Jaroth*



			
				Dracomeander said:
			
		

> You almost ended up owing me a new keyboard. ROFLMFAO.






			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay we have a new problem with player not going to say which one but he just made me snort lemonaide thru my noise with his comment..






			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> OOC: This made me laugh!




ooc: Right?  lol!

Jaroth sits at the table looking miserable.  At Lady Vera's words, he adds, hopefully.  _"Yes.  I concur.  It's been a long week.  

Wars have been started or lengthened due to pre-conceived and misguided notions and misunderstandings.  Let us not start another war here.  

We are all well-breed, civilized people.  If Lady Vera or the elf sought to do evil here, we would be dead already.  Vadric, Anniston, you are making things worse.  The Light guides our path.  The Church mucks up the road signs.  Now sit down and listen.  If you don't like what you hear, you are free to leave.  Would you sully our friendship, our bond of battle, without knowing why?"_

Diplomacy Result vs. Anniston and Vadric = 27


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"I believe we are disposed to listen lady, but I fear that our patience is limited at best. Pray continue." He takes a sip of coffee, but does not find that it does anything to improve his mood on this occation.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 16, 2008)

"Lady Vera, we may not attack under the banner of truce unless given just cause.  The presence of this fey gives us just cause, but I would hear what you have to say before I pass judgement."

OOC: Yes, I know I'm speaking out of order, but I can't make contributions during the day as my office internet blocks enworld.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 16, 2008)

*Meeetings*

OCC: No the order was just to give me a format to work from as the conversation occurs to see how the words and meeting will be played out in Lady Vera's mind....etc....so no biggie


Besides..i can hear them setting aside the wood to season for A Great big ole bonfire with you and Vadric as the guests of honor.......(INSERT WICKED AND GLEEFUL LAUGHTER)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2008)

"Speak fast and short then," says Vadric, his voice as sharp as a blade as he makes to grab his helmet and shield. "For you have about as much time as it takes me to walk from here to there," he says, indicating the exit.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 16, 2008)

"Vadric, I ask you as a friend to stay.  I need you here to witness what is said, to guard us against enchantment, and to help me protect the book."

"Lady Vera, under the circumstances I insist that Vadric be permitted to cast a circle ward against evil to guard against mind control."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 16, 2008)

*Meetings*

From her place at the table the Lady Vera comments "Let the child of light leave as he wishes. That way he will have no one to blame but himself should evil break free and can not use the old religion or other races as his scapegoat"..then addressing the others she says "Please be seated so Silverwood may begin his tale"


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 16, 2008)

*Vorian*

OOC: Little bit before Jaroth comments...I missed initiative order overnight, for me it's early morning now.

IC: Vorian calms himself after initial exchange and taking deep breath, removes his hand from Orderbringer and seats himself, but pulls the chair little bit out so he can stand up quickly if needed.

"I am still faithful cleric of the Light with all my, admittably small, repertoire. And I can prove it. Vadric, please understand that teachings of the Light are filtered through Church doctrine that is slowly changed by mortal men over centuries. You should know that as you accepted Jaroth as one of your companions. Let's hear this out and then we can slugg it out if you really need to."


OOC: Bravo Vadric  Standing strong in face of Heresy. I find your reaction fully believeable. It's just that IC Vadric doesn't know Vorian, he could be one of the druids or some other sect closely related (rangers? scouts?). That's why that was OOC comment...in stress people tend to lash out without thinking.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 16, 2008)

*Jaroth*

At Lady Vera's words, Jaroth (who had remained sitting during the entire exchange) put his hand to his forehead, elbow on the table, as if his head hurts.  After a moment, he lifts his head and states to Lady Vera, _"Diplomacy and wisdom are our strength.  You are among the wisest of our Order and so, just as you have extended an olive branch to Silverwood, Honorable Lady Vera, I am sure you will do in kind with my friend, Vadric.  Anniston's request that a magic circle be cast is a fair one, given their natural and expected reluctance and distrust in these trying times.  In fact, I would expect no less from such brave and true warriors as these.  How does our saying go?  'In adversity does a man's true color show.'   I think both Vadric and Anniston have remained true to their beliefs.  They should be commended.  I am proud to have battled next to them and have endeavored to show by example that my beliefs--and by extension, the beliefs of our Order, while some orthodox members of the Church may view them as Heretical, are true and good in intention and further enlightenment in the Four Lands.  May your example here bolster that foundation."_
[sblock=For DM] In "Druid speak," I beg Lady Vera to indulge these men as these men are very esteemed in the Church and all of our Order's efforts throughout the years to unify the races hang in the balance if we do not allow these generally open-minded men to see the nature of the danger and report that our Order's efforts are instrumental in fighting it. [/sblock]

[sblock=Diplomacy] Please make a diplomacy check for me (+18), as I cannot access Invisible Castle for some reason. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 16, 2008)

*Meetings*

"Very well, very well, if it will make them happy.....not that it would really work but if it makes them comfortable the they may do so" Lady Vera says....

Turning to Bertrand she says "Would you perhaps have some more of this delightful coffee" and with a sly grin she says to Finnina "Were not at the Lion Court so no need to go all diplomatic"

For Jaroth
[sblock]We can discuss it later, if things go ill, they will blame us and the elves. better to get that out and in the open than let it linger[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Jan 16, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth says, _"Go ahead Vadric.  And if the Light has granted you other, more powerful, miracles to divine the truth of matters, I am sure that Lady Vera would not object to your use of them."_  Jaroth winks at Vadric to convey friendship and as means to convey the insider message of his earlier _message_ spell.

[sblock=For DM] Jaroth says in "Druid Speak,"  I understand your concern and concur.  I also know that dealing with these men, and myself to a lesser extent, that are so much beneath your station is trying.  But I have some insight that you might find helpful.  They are outsiders looking for any affront to their person as an excuse to close their minds against what you or Silverwood have to say.  While it is beneath you, I beg you to use discretion in your choice of words and actions.  As you have taught me, 'respect others and their beliefs.'  I know these men.  If you treat them with respect, you will get a lot further with them. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2008)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> "Vadric, I ask you as a friend to stay.  I need you here to witness what is said, to guard us against enchantment, and to help me protect the book."




Vadric stops near the door at Anniston's words, weighing those words carefully. With a heavy sigh he turns and faces his companion. "I shall stay then, for your sake my friend."  


*OOC: If only Vadric had Forbiddance prepared, he could really see just who is good and who isn't/*


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 17, 2008)

*Finnian Douglas*

"Your pardon, Lady. I was just trying to give some stability in a tense situation. Your companion has caused quite a stir and something was needed to deflect the tension.

"If you don't mind, Bertrand, I think I could use a cup of that delicious brew while we listen to what Silverwood has to say."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2008)

*Bertrand*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: If only Vadric had Forbiddance prepared, he could really see just who is good and who isn't/*




*OOC: Bertrand quietly polishes his halo as the discussion proceeds.*   




"Indeed, I think my cup could use a little warming up as well. He pours a fresh cup for Finnian and tops up his own."  He offers goats milk and honey. He can't help but allow an audible 'ah' escape his lips after a sip.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 18, 2008)

*Meetings*

The elf moves towards the tabel and takes a seat to Lady Vera's right. As he makes himself comfortable and removes the heavy robes much like Jaroth wears he is reveled to be wearing simple breechs and a fine tunic made of some silver white material studded with white gems.........one almost thinks he is glowing.  The coffee is served and everyone settel is and with a glance at the Lady Vera he begins...

"Once long ago the Church of Light expelled from it's area those versed in arcane mite. Sadly the target all wielders of such magic and allowed their true opponets "The Dorlons" to escape. Now the Dorlons were what you would consider Necromancer's and Death Mages of great power. The escaped into the far north with their implements of magic and their library. It was in the north that they meet and made league with an much older darker order called the order of Drakkar. In time the two factions merged each strenghing the other. While the church slept, this new combination begin to grow and build it's powers. Realizing that the would never match the numbers of the Valley, the instead concertrated on becoming powerful in small groups or as individuals. They augemneted this power with foul pacts and even living death till some are exceptionaly hard to kill and all command great powers over the natural life foce"

any questions before i continue he asks


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 18, 2008)

Anniston listens to the discourse, his face devoid of emotion.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2008)

Vadric stands silently near Anniston, his arms crossed over his chest and a scowl on his face.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 18, 2008)

Vorian sketches on, focusing little bit more on Lady Vera and elf, listening.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 18, 2008)

*Jaroth*

_"The Drakkar are older than the Dorlons?  Do you suggest that the Drakkar predate our order?"_


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 18, 2008)

*Finnian Douglas*

"I find this all quite interesting. The more information available the clearer the picture will be. Please continue."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand sips his coffee quietly and nods to the lady to continue.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 18, 2008)

*Meetings*

Taking as sip of coffee, silverwood continues "Yes the Order of Drakkar are some centuries older than that of your order Master Jaroth. It was the order that first lauched the invasion of the southlands by the tribes of the north"..pausing briefly he continues "While the chruch slept and became insular, their opponets marshalled their resources and studied the arcane arts. while the Church is strong in divine magic, it will be hard pressed to counter the arcane magics, even with their knights, as to much knoweleged passed away thru their perscuations. A little over 150 years ago a scouting party was sent by the elves into the North, of 5 only 1 returned telling the a sad tale and of the rebuilding of the North's army based around Aracane users of tremedous skill and darkness"


Are their questions before i proceed?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2008)

"So what you are telling us is that 150 years ago, their was already a powerful army of arcane casters in the north? I realize that may be only a short nap for an Elf, but I shudder to think how much more power they could have amassed in that time." He shakes his head, then controlling himself adds, "Pray continue."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 18, 2008)

*Draco*

Draco.....shoot me an email please..JTodd.Alexander@gmail.com


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 19, 2008)

Email sent. I'll wait for the email before posting further.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 19, 2008)

Anniston listens without comment.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 19, 2008)

*Finnian Douglas*

"This does not sound like a situation anyone is prepared to deal with. Would the students and masters of Kell be enough assistance to stem this rising tide of evil?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2008)

Vadric too remains silent, inwardly doubtful of the elf's story. 150 years? Too long for some word of the growing evil not to have reached the Church.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 20, 2008)

*Meetings*

"Yes as of some 150 years ago they were just beginning to amass the numbers and learning to be terribly effective. As for the powers of the Sorceorors of Kell, while they are mighty and extremly powerful in depth they lack the breadth of might or the ability to counter the more sosphicated spells that can be brought to bear by their opponets." Silverwood pauses for a moment and continues."As of 50 years ago, they begin to make alliances with the various giant and demi human tribes of the Northlands and lauched a war of subgation upon the human nomades of the region. Having consolidated their power thru out most of the central Northlands they aer now moving to secure their flanks before launching their attack soutward. Preparing for this war, the Drakar have lauched a program of acquistion to find and retrive either thru theft, murder or outright purchase times the Dorlons left in the Southlands so as to strengthen their power"


Comments


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"So what of the lad to whom this tent seems to belong, DeSion. Was he acting as agent to aquire the book as part of their plan? Or is he more important than that even. "


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 21, 2008)

To casual inspection it appears that Anniston is listening without emotion.  But a closer look reveals that questions and comments are swirling just beneath the surface.  His lips are pressed together to maintain his silence, giving the elf more time to reveal what he has come to say without interruption.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 21, 2008)

Finnian sips the coffee and commits the elf's words to memory.

"It seems you have had a chance to study this foe. Do you know of a way that we can determine what the Dorlons left behind? Can we acquire these things before the enemy? If our forces are not prepared for the coming conflict, then that seems to be the way to work toward delaying the enemy until our forces are prepared."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 22, 2008)

*Meetings*

Silverwood begins to answer the party as they ask their questions "The Drakar have been studied by many people and many races for generations" he replies "Often at great risk and sacrafice"..........pausing as if thinking he contiunes "One would need to know where they were hidden or stored and our best guess would be in the Dorlon's ancient strongholds, or among ancient familes and most certainly within the church vaults long forgotten" In turn he asnwers Bertrand's question "I know nothing of the lad except what you have told...but i can surmise that he is versed in the arcane arts and is shielded by either his own power or by an item or items....he is not evil, yet he is not good........a perplexing question indeed."

"We have long suspected that the Drakkar were on this hunt but had little or no hard evidence....they have been using shadwo assians to strike down individual who they suspect can readily oppose them with either arcane or divine magic..as well as sowing seeds of discourse among humankind."  Looking at both Anniston and Vadric he says "Could you truly say that the Church would march to the defense of the borderlands or would they dither and wait and see preparing only to defend their own"

Before they can answer he continues....."Part of the pressure they are exerting can be seen in the raids of the Dragonships as they flee and roam further afield to be free of the Drakkar"

Okay I need a roll from Anniston, Vadric, Bertrand and Ewan   dc 14....


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 22, 2008)

*Vorian*

Default craft roll for charcoal painting of the meeting (1d20+2=20) 

OOC: does my order has any knowledge of this (as far as I know)?
[sblock=For DM]
I'll ask Arrwuh as soon as we are out of here, since knowledge DC 30 wasn't enough to discover something about the Book maybe he'll know something else (that I didn't think to ask before).

Consider DC and possible answers on following questions:
Where did "The Dorlons" have hideouts?
Does he know about them from before (as maybe known consorters with demons or some such)?
Any other lore of interests (such as powerful items seized by a Church, destruction of same or lost items etc...)
[/sblock]

Vorian listens patiently, new knowledge of enemy always being useful.
"Maybe we should hear whole story before starting with questions? It would give us time to think and won't derail you from saying everything you wanted."

He also takes some time to study material of Silverwood's armor.
Study of Silverwoods armor (1d20+8=16) 

OOC: I just realized that I used number of skill points instead of total ranks in diplomacy before  No matter now...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 22, 2008)

*Meetings*

For Neurotic
[sblock]No such luck were talking about events over 500 years ago and while their are half baked guesses etc no hard evidence is availabe...[/sblock]

The elf is not wearing any armor only a silver white tunic...which is of a silve white material with threads of silver and gold woven in mutely as well as small clear gems...


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 22, 2008)

OOC: You didn't tell us what we are rolling. DC 14 for what skill or ability?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 23, 2008)

*Meetings*

OCC: a straight up roll adding your intelligence modifer...sorry


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2008)

*Bertrand*

OOC: Int. check (1d20+2=5) 
He hasn't had enough coffee yet.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 23, 2008)

OOC:
Int Check in meeting (1d20+3=16)

Apparently the coffee was just the stimulant Finnian needed.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 23, 2008)

*Anniston*

int check (1d20+1=20)

Too much coffee.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2008)

*Vadric Elareon*

*Natural 20 BABY! 21 total*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 26, 2008)

*Meetings*

For Vadric
[sblock]As Silverwood makes his last statment,, something click in his mind about his mentor's warning about darkness gathering etc.......and that perhaps this is the reason he was sent on his mission[/sblock]

For Anniston
[sblock]As Silverwood tells the tell of shadow assaisan, Annistion gorws cold as the description exactly fits the type of foe he faced which slew his charge and ended in his disgrace[/sblock]

For Finnian
[sblock]Something rings true in silverwoods words,  something that the old duke told Finnian once upon a time about a hidden enemey and their long reach..and one night he distinctly remembers the old duke very concerned about an invasion from the Northlands and his even greater concern if the Church would help and if Gwyneede could offer an assistiance given it's current tension with the D'shai empire.[/sblock]

For Neurotic
[sblock]The faithful hound tells you that their are vague references among the order of shadow assisains and warriors and that they are considered a great evil[/sblockl]


Silverwood then continues his story....

"Thus while the Northlands have been building it's strenght the southlands have slept. It is only the Borderlords vigiliance which has prevented a massive assualt but they are slowing being worn down. Their opponets know that they have numbers on their side and in a slow war of attritiion they will win."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand continues to listen carefully.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2008)

Vadric nods to himself as if in understanding, but remains quiet while the elf continues his tale.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 26, 2008)

Anniston looks as if the continuous barbs from the fey creature are beginning to crack his calm expression.  He appears aggitated and looks like he is straining to hold himself in check.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 28, 2008)

*Meetings*

As the elf ends his speech, the Lady Vera speaks up "Does anyone have anything to add or need clarification before I continue the story"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"Please continue lady, but make haste for I would know what is happening outside before ere long."


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2008)

*Jaroth*

_"It is obvious, Silverwood, that something must be done.  I suspect you and the Lady Vera have a plan."_


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 29, 2008)

"We have heard of something stirring in the North, even as far south as I am from. But did not know what. Please continue. This is most enlightening."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 30, 2008)

Anniston's face sets stoically at the sound of the platitudes dripping from the mouths of his companions, but he holds his peace.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 30, 2008)

*Vorian*

Still sits quietly, listening to the story, his drawing slow and methodical. Ironicaly, he looks a lot like Anniston in his immobility, only hand doing its job in controlled motions.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2008)

Vadric too remains quiet, waiting impatiently for the whole story to come to light. It was the knight's duty to get word of these doings to the Church, and he would prefer to do that soon than later.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 30, 2008)

*Meetings*

Lady Vera continues to speak "Perhaps we could start by answering some specific questions that you have so we can ferret out the main concerns and possible courses of actions"....


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 31, 2008)

"Lady Vera, perhaps you can start by describing the relationship your order maintains with the elves and in particular, your personal relationship with Silverwood.  It will help us to judge the testimony of the fey if it can be corroborated."

"Next, there is a battle raging not far from this tent.  Any information you have about these two armies, and more importantly, their respective allegiance to the Order of Drakkar, would be helpful."

"Finally, what do you propose we do with this information about the Order of Drakkar and in particular, what would you propose we do with the book?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 31, 2008)

*Vorian*

Vorian seems about to speak, but is beaten to it by Anniston. Listening to the questions, he just nods and settles back.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2008)

Vadric nods as Anniston asks his questions, and seems about ready to speak his own. But he holds his silence, anxious to hear the answers to his companion's query.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"I too would know more of the forces that battle outside. You have said much of the troubles in the North, but what preparations have been made on your part to deal with the matter. Last, but certainly not least, why tell us? We are lost castaways, what role do have in mind for us, for I don't expect this is a casual tale you tell all those you meet."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 2, 2008)

*Meetings*

Pausing slightly as if to consider the questions the Lady Vera Responds "The battel outside is as it appears to be, rival clans fighting for dominace, one seeing the other occupied and sallying forth to catch them by suprise in the hopes of a quick victory. As to my relationship with Silverwood, it would be rash indeed to say we are friends...simply put we have a commonality of interestes that make it benefical for us to work together at this point in time." taking a sip of coffee and more or less indicating to Bertrad that she wishes her cup  refilled she continues "Roles that you may play are many and varied depending on the situation and what developes, we came in response to Jaroth's request for aid and guidance. We did not know until we arrived the extent of web that you have stubmled across and still lack solid information so any course of action at this point would be rash indeed. As to the book we have no say, we do not have it nor has it been given into our possession, but i fear it is a dark book one that may well be sentient and have an agenda of it's own..."


----------



## Canaan (Feb 2, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods his head.  _"I agree Lady that the book might be sentient and have its own agenda.  When I touched it, it somehow affected me.  I felt somehow different.  I do not seek to keep it and seek your guidance and direction on where it should go and into whose possession it should fall.  I also seek your assistance in ascertaining what, if anything, it did to me."_


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2008)

Vadric's eyes narrow a bit as Jaroth speaks of the book affecting him. With a short shake of his head, the cleric finally speaks. "The book is a vile evil and must be destroyed."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 3, 2008)

As Anniston hears Lady Vera's words he seems to relax somewhat.  He proceeds cautiously.

"Lady Vera, you say that you and Silverwood share a commonality of interests.  I would hear more of your common interest.  Is it only that the Druids and the elves share a common enemy in the Dorlons and the Drakkar?  Is there anything else that binds you to a common purpose?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 3, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"If the book is indeed aware, then perhaps it would be prudent to make sure it can't hear us speak of it."  He refills the lady's cup and any others who are interested. "So it is your opinion that the battle outside has nothing to do with us or the book?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 3, 2008)

"Nay, Vadric. If indeed the book is sentient, it should most definitely not be destroyed. It should be carefully warded and bound so that it may no longer affect the world around it. If it were to be destroyed, you risk freeing whatever vile entity is bound within and allowing it to become loose upon the world. It is far safer to deal with in its current form.

"Lady, I thank you for your candor and, like Anniston, would hear more of what you consider to be commonalities of interest."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 3, 2008)

*Meetings*

Laughing softly at Bertrands question but in a manner so that it is not at Bertrand the Lady Vera responds "It has everything to do with the battel outside, have you not guessed, that the book brings discord, war, and bad luck to all within it's area of influence. Think dear sir, have you not just been a tad bit unlucky in things you have tried to do since you found it, do you seem to rush from one crises to another only to be confronted by dauting foes? That is part of the books protective magic no doubt." then turning to address the representatives of the light she says "We have a common interest in that we have no deisre to see the North rise in power and lauch it's war against the borderlands, as surely as they do, then the Church will be slow to respond sowing discord among the southlands. With the church muster then it is most likely that Gwneede and the D'shai empire will come to blows as Gwyneed will have no aid from it's allies with which to match the numbers of the empire, and most likely the long standing feud bewteen the confederate staes and he republic will become open warfare as there will be no one to force a settlment or adherence to peace."

Silverwood then speaks, "While we have no concern about the general warfare among your kind, it would spill over into our lands and we would be forced into a war not of our chosing. The Drakkar would never allow us to remain uninvolved, this we do not wish, we have lost almost two generations of our young men in the last war, we will not allow that to happen again"

OCC: Sorry for the delay work has been kicking my butt and truth be told i kinda lost my focus on where i wanted it to go from here....thus my hinting for questions to help me focuse once again. I hope that the posting will get back to normal the week after next but i will dedicated a few hours each sat and sunday for catch up.....


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 4, 2008)

"Lady Vera, do you know how to destroy the book?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand smiles at Lady Vera's good humor. "Thank you for the clairfication. What I really was concerned about if either side was here after the book. I sounds as if we must do something with the book, the question is what." He presents this last to not so much to the lady and the elf as to the rest of the group.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 4, 2008)

*Vorian*


Thank you for your information lady.

I think we should attempt to destroy it. We can deal with whatever evil is bound within if we research it a little bit and prepare for release of said evil. Probably not going to happen like this on the field but once we return to the south.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 4, 2008)

*Jaroth*

_"What of the concern I raised regarding the book's affect on me?  Perhaps it was merely the book's wards activating and affectign all of us?  Is it a curse?  If so, can it be lifted?"_

[sblock=For DM] Using the druid speak, Jaroth continues for Lady Vera:  _They truly are representatives of the Light.  Just like the church, they will destroy that which they do not understand rather than try to understand its nature and relationship to the world before making a reasoned decision.  Enlightened, they call themselves.  Bah!_ [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2008)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> "Nay, Vadric. If indeed the book is sentient, it should most definitely not be destroyed. It should be carefully warded and bound so that it may no longer affect the world around it. If it were to be destroyed, you risk freeing whatever vile entity is bound within and allowing it to become loose upon the world. It is far safer to deal with in its current form."





"All the more reason to destroy it," argues Vadric. "Evil like that cannot be allowed to exist. There is always the chance that weak will men will try to use it to their advantage."

*Work is beating me hard, too. I having trouble keeping up with everything. *


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2008)

*Meetings*

At Bertrands statment the Lady Vera makes a soft laugh.. "Of course the other side is here after the book, they have just not shown themselves yet hoping the conflict outside will weaken you so they can take the book" then in turn addressing Jaroths she says "It was most likely the wards and protective magics constraining the book yet still it is powerful that over time it will begin to influence events in your life as well as those within a 100 mile raduis. The book is an ancient item of power have you not guessed that?"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 6, 2008)

"Lady Vera, do you know how to destroy the book?"

"Do you know how to ward the book so that it will not cause this disruptive curse?"


----------



## Canaan (Feb 6, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth nods to Lady Vera.  _"I have guessed that.  Yes.  Ordinarily, I would suggest that the Order keep it hidden.  But unless it's protective wards can be unraveled by one of our Order, that would clearly be folly.  I have the ability to pierce many magical protections and have recently unlocked the ability to pierce innate resistance to magic.  But I do not yet have the ability to unravel the very nature of a ward, separating it into its component parts, which I suspect might be required for magic of this power."_


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

Vadric remains tense, waiting to hear the answer to Anniston's question.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"Indeed, if we are to continue to be in the presence of the book, we should do all we can to mitigate its curse."  A wan look comes over his face as he adds, "I've seen enough suffering and do not willingly put myself it the path of it again."


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 7, 2008)

Finnian quirks an eyebrow toward the Lady as he waits to hear her response. He quietly sips some more coffee letting Vadric and Anniston carry this part of the conversation playing the diplomat and letting all sides have their voice before he interjects again.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 8, 2008)

*Meetings*

With a wry expression the Lady Vera responds, "No i do not know how to destroy the book though i can make several guesses as to what may work if such a course of action is decided"..continuing she adds "I fear the book has already affected you Jaroth, it has led you along dangerous paths and the discovery of new talents which should you attempt them upon the book be a ruse and instead of destryoing it actually set it free"




OCCC: Did i hear jaws dropping


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 8, 2008)

*Neurotic not Vorian*

OOC: MWAHAHAhaha, Bravo!


----------



## Canaan (Feb 8, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> With a wry expression the Lady Vera responds, "No i do not know how to destroy the book though i can make several guesses as to what may work if such a course of action is decided"..continuing she adds "I fear the book has already affected you Jaroth, it has led you along dangerous paths and the discovery of new talents which should you attempt them upon the book be a ruse and instead of destryoing it actually set it free"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ooc: oh crap


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2008)

*Nicely done, JA.*


Vadric raises an eyebrow at Lady Vera's words, and then turns his gaze upon Jaroth. Still, though, the cleric remains quiet.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 10, 2008)

*Meetings*

As the party pauses in silence they hear the faint sounds of battel. The Lady Vera then continues "As we do not have custody of the book we can only advise and poor advice it is....I fear this is something that will only have to be played out and we yet do not know the game or stakes...Dangerous grounds indeed Dangerous Grounds"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand sighs and takes another sip of coffee before proceeding. "I thank you for your counsel lady. I did not expect any easy answers. You said that you had some ideas about how the book might be destroyed. I would hear them in case we decide to go that route. What say you Anniston, Vadric, Vorian? Would you advise that we put the book in the hands of the church. Silverwood, are the elves interested in dealing with the book? I just want to gather options for I fear our time may be short."


----------



## Canaan (Feb 10, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth turns pale at Lady Vera's announcement that he may already have been affected by the book.  He absent-mindedly strokes the silver streak in his hair.

_"It it a curse that can be removed or halted with a blessing of The Light?  I do not wish to put my friends in harm's way...any more than I already have."_


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 11, 2008)

*Vorian*

"I still think the Book should be destroyed, if not for Evil it represents then for chaos it sows around. It is already in Church hands and," - Vorian nods toward Anniston and Vadric and indicating himself -  "in my oppinion, there is no reason to change that unless someone can act directly on destroying or changing it instead only keeping it in custody. Your group already proved capable of defending itself and it's variety is it's strength. I hope I can add to both of those as well."

Having said his piece, Vorian settles back and finishes the drawing.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

*Vadric Elareon, Knight-Priest of the Light*

"As stated, I am for destroying the book, and I am prepared to take any steps necessary to ensure that that happens. While we have thus far been able to repulse the threats that come with possession of the book, it seems that the power of those threats have grown. In time, we may well be overcome." Vadric taps his fingers against the hilt of _Warsong_ and looks around at the faces of his companions. "We may well need to seek the aid of the Church to protect and destroy this vile evil."


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 11, 2008)

*Finnian Douglas*

"I can only condone the destruction of the book if we can guarantee that the evil within it will not be freed to roam at will. While it is contained within the book, it is a known evil that can be countered. If it is freed, we have no way of knowing the form it will take or where it might deign to sow its evil fruit. 

"There are already too many evils loose within the world that are converging to try to snuff out the Light. We do not need to add to that. We have come into possession of one of the focal points for the coming conflict. To loose it upon the world throws our advantage back into the realms of chance where evil already has too many searchers looking for it."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> "I can only condone the destruction of the book if we can guarantee that the evil within it will not be freed to roam at will. While it is contained within the book, it is a known evil that can be countered. If it is freed, we have no way of knowing the form it will take or where it might deign to sow its evil fruit.





Vadric frowns. "You seem to be missing one important aspect of this evil. It seems to be drawing the Darkness in upon itself. What happens when the odds become too great, and we are no longer able to guard the book against that Darkness. Then the forces of evil will be free to release its power for themselves. Better to destroy it at a time and place of our choosing, while we are prepared to face whatever evil power is bound within that tome, than to let it fall into the hands of the Dark Powers."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 12, 2008)

Annison takes a deep breath, considering the options.

"Many of us have expressed the feeling we were drawn here for some purpose known only to the Light.  I am certain that I was brought here by the Light as were you all in order to capture this book and keep it from the hands of the Drakkar.  I also believe that the rising threat of the Drakkar must be brought to the attention of the proper authorities."

"I have grown to trust these stalwart companions.  They have proven themselves to be enemies of the darkness and allies of the Light.  However it would be unwise for us to underestimate the power of the Drakkar or the strength of their motivation to recover the book.  Though our combined strength is great, we are not equiped to defend the book here in this wilderness so close to the power center of the Drakkar and so far from the divine power of the Church of the Light.  Furthermore, though the information given us by the Lady Vera is valuable in assessing this challenge, it is incomplete.  We cannot afford to make any mistakes, the stakes are too high."

"Though I hate the thought of anyone having to suffer the effects of the book, I believe the book must be taken to Illum where it can be protected, investigated, warded, and, Light willing, destroyed."

"We must make all possible speed and so, Vadric, I propose that you use your Word of Recall.  If my understanding of this great blessing of the Light is correct, then Vadric should have the ability to return with any of this party that wishes to return."

"This, unfortunately, will mean that the rest of the crew and passengers of the shipwreck will be left behind.  I do not favor their chances here alone, but keep the book from the Drakkar must be the highest priority.  I fear we have only just tasted the darkness into which they are capable of descending."

"Some of us might prefer to remain behind rather than to abandon the others.  For myself, I would be willing to stay behind to help defend the camp here and attempt to aid those who remain as best I can."

"We should consider taking DeSion back to Illum, as well as Lady Vera.  Their insight into this threat may prove valuable.  But in any case enough of us must return in order to protect the book until it can be delivered to those who can best protect it."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 12, 2008)

*Meetings*

Smiling softly the lady replies "Children of the Light so confident in their faith.....HAVE YOU NOT GUESSED that the book can only be transported by physical means...that your spell will not work?......anyone powerful enough to protect and or possess the book would certainly have the means to travel great distance at willl thru magic...but the book does not allow this.....should you attempt such an act it could well interfer and cause you to arrive at a location of IT"S choosing" then in an somewhat lecturing tone she adds "And the rest of you, do you not understand that if we can not destroy the book do you think the Light can?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 12, 2008)

*Jaroth*

For Jaroth
[sblock]As the meeting begins to discuss the book you begin to feel somewhat faint....roll me a willpower save  dc 18[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Getting a little tired of the condescending tone Bertrand comments, "You give us only more problems. Have you any solutions to offer? We are asking questions and trying to form a strategy based on our limited information and understanding. If you have something helpful to tell us, now would be a good time."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 12, 2008)

*Meetings*

Breaking into laughter the Lady Vera says "But first we must understand all the issues before solutions can be found. For one..the book can only be transported by mundane means. Second the book has already affected your party to which extent has yet to be established. Third if you so desire we will protect the book, but i fear the Light will not allow it nor would my order welcome it"


----------



## Canaan (Feb 12, 2008)

*Jaroth*

[sblock=For DM] Will Save Result = 25 [/sblock]

Jaroth lowers his head a bit and puts his hand to the side of his head.  

_"This talk of destroying the book is making me feel faint.  It presses on me, like a weight."_


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2008)

Vadric bristles a bit at the scorn in Lady Vera's words. "You are correct. I will not allow such evil to fall into your hands. You'll be asking us to hand it over to the elves next." Vadric turns his brown eyes upon the elf for a moment before looking back to Vera. "And yes, I do believe the Light can succeed in destroying the book where you cannot. With faith, anything is possible."


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 13, 2008)

Anniston appears astonished by Lady Vera's words and tone, then his manner hardens with a considerable effort of will.

"Lady Vera, what you say may be true.  It does seem odd that the Drakkar and DeSion would employ such mundane means of transportation if faster means were available.  However, we have carried the book via Air Walk with no ill effects.  If there is a faster means of travel then we should consider it."

"In spite of Lady Vera's doubts to the contrary, I believe we should return the book to Illum by whatever means are available to us. If we are strong here then we will only be stronger there."

"Who is carrying the book?  We have been through battles and flight and I do not remember who is in possession of the book.  I would like to see the object of our discussion, to confirm that it is still in our possession."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 13, 2008)

*DM Laughing*

Is it just me or does that remind you of the passge "Bring forth the Ring Frodo"


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 13, 2008)

*Finnian Douglas*

Finnian sets his coffee down as he studies the others. Seeing Jaroth's distress, Finnian decides to break his silence.

"Your faith is admirable, but it blinds and deafens you to what is actually around. Look at Jaroth. All this discussion of destroying the book has caused it to try to reach out to him. See his distress as he fights its influence.

"There is your proof as to who holds the book, Anniston. I gave it back to him as soon as he returned from dealing with the Eld One.

"We, here, do not have the knowledge or the power currently to do more than guard the book. It is time to table that part of our discussion and move on to things we can do. For now that means dealing with these tribesmen and finding a way back to civilization. While we are doing that, we need to investigate what moves here in the North so that we can bring effective warning to the peoples of the South. If we cannot make peace among ourselves to accomplish that much, how do you think the peoples of the south will be able to prepare for the coming conflicts?"


----------



## Canaan (Feb 13, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth stands and empties the sack containing the book on the table, careful not to touch it.

He scowls at Anniston.  _"You see, knight.  No trickery.  The book is still in our possession.  Neither the Silverwood nor the Lady had ensorceled you and stolen it from under your nose.  Do you trust and respect me so little that you would suspect those of my order of such treachery? And are you so blind that you believe the church above a craving for power?  No.  Bring the Book to Illum and the world will fall as it corrupts those who would seek to use it to further the ends of the Light."_

He turns to Lady Vera, bracing himself on the table as he gives his impassioned plea.  _"This Book has cut a swath of death and destruction, leaving nothing but ruin in its wake.  De Scion is comatose after his handling of the Book.  An Old One has come on my possession of it.  It is only a matter of time before it consumes me and my companions.  Lady Vera, if you know of a way to destroy it without freeing that which resides within, you need only tell me and if it takes my last breath, I will see it done."_

Jaroth sits and settles his eyes on Finnian, nodding once.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 13, 2008)

*DM observation*

Guys, I know this is kinda tedious and your play has been great thru it...I can feel the tension in the tent yet your all keeping it really true to your characters and your values yet are still trying to reach an accomodation when there are huge differences..so

3000 xp to everyone.....good job.....


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 14, 2008)

Anniston's eyes betray his deep sadness at the turn the conversation has taken.

"Jaroth, I meant no offense.  I honestly did not know who had the book.  The pain it is causing you and the discord it is creating among us is proof of its dark power and influence."

"The greatest threat we face is our own disunity.  Jaroth has stated that he is willing to sacrifice everything he has to see this book destroyed.  I lift my voice beside his and pledge my life and my faith to see it done."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 14, 2008)

*Vorian, umm, revelation*

To Lady Vera and everybody present (including the book)
I have a suggestion if you think it is feasible. And only if we cannot destroy it. 

I would see it destroyed even if that means freeing the evil within. If there is a way to hold it or weaken it enough that either priests of Light or druids or even elves or dwarves can destroy it or return it to whatever hell spawned it.

If that cannot be done, is there a possibility that Blessed Plains of Elysium or some other heaven can hold it powerless and not be corrupted by its very nature? I'm not an expert, but I have heard stories of prisons for irredimable demons held in prison planes that prevent escape by it's very nature.

Turning to Jaroth:
Jaroth, you are stronger then you think, just don't let the Book undermine your confidence in your abilities, Evil always expoits doubts to render people passive with indecision. For Evil to triumph, it is enough that good people do nothing. So, don't resist it, know you will destroy it and ignore it. With same conviction you threw yourself against the might of Drakkar so you can keep your companions safe.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2008)

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> "The greatest threat we face is our own disunity.  Jaroth has stated that he is willing to sacrifice everything he has to see this book destroyed.  I lift my voice beside his and pledge my life and my faith to see it done."[/COLOR]





Vadric claps Anniston on the shoulder. "Well spoken, my friend. I too shall commit my blade and my faith to seeing this task done."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"You mentioned that you might be able to help us shield the book to reduce its influence. I would hear how best to accomplish that."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2008)

*Meetings*

Addressing Vorian first the Lady Vera says "The powers on the other planes would not accept this book nor would the Light allow it to leave. It appears as if you are tasked to find a way though the how and why is not known or remains concealed" Then to Bertrand she says "The book can be shieled to some degree thru the use of wards and barriers, such take time to construct but they will mitigate the influece. The problem will be that should we shield the book "jaroth" may well try and open the casket should his resolve ever weaken.

Silverwood then speaks towards the group "Your curiostiy has led you on a dangerous path and has made you party the keepers of the book. It is already linked to one of your party as it is to the young man. In time it will link with each of you no matter how hard you resist. Though should you be blessed then perhaps you will have control over it's lnking and the powers it manisgest in you as Jaroth has appeared to have done"



OCC: Do i hear more jaws dropping


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 17, 2008)

"Lady Vera, perhaps I misunderstood you.  Do you mean to imply that Jaroth and the book are currently linked in such a way that the two of them cannot now be separated from one another?  Are you saying that if we attempt to bind and ward the book that we would also need to bind and ward Jaroth in the same manner and perhaps even in the same container?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 17, 2008)

*Finnian Douglas*

Finnian sighs and rolls his eyes heavenward before returning to the conversation.

"Nay, Anniston. What the Lady and the elf are saying is a variation of what I said earlier.

"We have become the caretakers of this focus in the war against the Light. It is too late for us to pass the responsibility to someone else. We must work together to support each other in resisting the insidious influence of the Book until we are strong enough to remove its threat ourselves. Warding ourselves away from the world with the book will not allow us to grow to the point we need to reach to deal with it in a manner that will not cause further harm. 

"Hopefully, we will be able to find a way to mitigate its influence over us. If we allow it to bring strife among us the way it brings strife to the world then we will be aiding the evils of the North. We need to focus on the strength of the friendships we have formed on the journey so far. Remember that even with our differences of opinion, we are all united in trying to do what is best for the world and the Light. We are all foes of the evil that has taken the allegiance of the Drakkar.

"Now we need to start planning what our next move will be."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"You mention a casket, I take it the wards will have physical manifestation? A box of some sort perhaps lined with lead and filled with salt? Marked with runes of power or words of holy text? I think we should bind the box with stout chains and multiple locks with each of us having a key to one lock. That way the box cannot be opened without all of us being in agreement. Dissension among us would actually lessen the chances that the box could be opened. Unless, of course, we fall to point of bloodshed or all come under the dark influence. Either way at that point we will have failed and the opening of the box would be the least of our problems."  He shrugs, "I can picture such a box, but we still need to decide where we will take it once we secure it as best we can."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2008)

*Meetings*

"Such a box as you describe may well shield the book's influence to a degree, but I have not the power to completly shield it nor do you. So it must be done in layers to be most effective both physical, arcane and divine. I imagine it will not be easy to accomplish but it could be to a certain level"....the addressing Annisontson she says "Jaroth and the young man are linked to the book already and both have and I imagine will continue to try and resist it's promise of power, wealth and even dominatin should that be a person's wish."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"Once we finished here, I will set about seeing what sort of containers might be available among the castaways so that we may begin to secure the book. Indeed there may already be such a container in this very tent for all I know."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2008)

"And I will lend the power of the Light to such a container, in an effort to keep the vile presence of this book from affecting us..." The cleric turns his eyes to Jaroth. "More than it already has. Strong am I with the Light, but it seems this Darkness is even greater."


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 19, 2008)

"Now we are starting to cooperate the way we need to. Unfortunately, the only help I can give while setting such wards in place is the inspiration of my music and speech.

"What do we wish to do about the other troubles we have brewing outside?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2008)

"Never doubt the light. I had my share of doubts about some people who call themselves in the Light, but never about the power of the Light itself. And I think we'll find that music has much power to offer as well. My guess is that some larger design is at work here. We all have a part to play. If we begin to doubt before we even start we will never succeed." Bertrand laughs at himself, "I would have thought it would be the rest of you lecturing me on having faith. I've had more reason than most to doubt, but now I know that our only hope lies in faith. Faith in the Light and faith in each other."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 20, 2008)

*Meetings*

"The light will not prevail agaist this magic, as divine might can only counter divine might...to counter arcane might you need arcane might" a voice says from the tent doorways.

Turning towards teh voice the party sees a batterd deSion leaning heavily on a cane.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 20, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth raises an eyebrow at DeScion's entrance.  _"Welcome back to the living.  I am glad to see you moving about.  And your counsel on this matter, given your singularly unique perspective, would be most enlightening."_


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 21, 2008)

Anniston steps to the side and offers his chair to DeSion, "Please have a seat.  You and your insight are welcome here."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2008)

Vadric raises an eyebrow at deSion's words. Then he frowns at the man. "The Light can prevail against any darkness. Indeed, without the aid of the Light, you would be dead even now."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2008)

*Meetings*

OCC:  I need a unmodified d20 roll from Bertrand before i can continue..


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2008)

*Bertrand*

OOC: requested unmodified roll (1d20=15) 

Sorry for the delay, bad week.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2008)

*Meetings*

"Is that so Son of the Light" de Sions says then defend against this and raises his hand and a bone shattering cold chills Vadric to his soul. Had i so wished you would have been slain where you stan, like most of this conversation you miss the cotext and meaning relying on surface appeaeances.  Walking to the seat offered by Anniston he says "Thank you, I do not think i should be on my feet long" and sits heavily in the chair. "The book is entirely evil, and was looted some would say liberated from an ancient church vault. It's theft/liberation was detected but the intervention was hampered when church authorities arrested parties trying to secure the book. It was then lost for a time until it's presence was felt in amster thru divination"



For Bertrand
[sblock]deSion is the name of one of the criminals you have been charged with apprehending.....[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2008)

Vadric rolls his eyes at the young man's assertation that he could have slain him where he stood, and idly wonders how easily _Warsong_ would cleave through deSion's skull. The priest remains quiet, though. He wanted to get all the information he could about this book, and particularly the theft from the Church. If that was truly the case, it was Vadric's duty to return the book to Illum.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 22, 2008)

*Vorian*

Calm your self boy! You too, Vadric! 

We are trying to see what we can do with do book. If you have something to say, you're welcome, if not, return to your rest. I'd ask of all of you to speak in peace. We already have representatives of Light, elf and druids, we can accomodate one more.

And before we continue, I believe explanation would benefit continued peace at the meeting, Morgan deSion. Who are you or rather who do you work for if you are not allied with the Dark Ones?

Diplomacy roll to hold the meeting civil (1d20+13=15) 

OOC: Argh! Maybe someone can use this as aid another?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2008)

Vadric turns his gaze upon Vorian, narrowing his eyes suspiciously. "What know you of this book? You've only been in our presence for some day and a half...did you come for the book? I know little of you beyond what you've told us. How do any of us know that you are not a servant of Darkness?"



*Not trying to be a pain, just acting in character. Vadric has been through many trials with everyone else; Vorian is a newcomer, and Vadric certainly doesn't trust him at this point. Especially with Vorian's acceptance of the elf.*


----------



## Canaan (Feb 22, 2008)

*Jaroth*

At DeSion's announcement that the Book was stolen from a church vault, Jaroth puts his elbow on the table and repeatedly hits his downcast head against his fist in frustration, reasoning that the Priest and the Knight will likely insist (on the strength of that information) on taking the Book back to the church.

_"Just kill me now."_

He sardonically says under his breath.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2008)

*Meetings*

In a somewhat harsh voice deSion says "Even ecclestical minds would have a hard time convicing a court that it was stolen as the vault from which it was liberated had for many years been abandoned, deconsercated and the high altar removed and been sold to secular individuals. Just one more case of ancient charges being abandoned" Address Vorain he says "As to who I am that is simple, I am the rightful owner of the book having paid fair value for it"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 23, 2008)

Anniston addresses the young man with an unexpectedly gentle voice, "We found you near death in the bed in the next room.  Vadric here paid dearly to revive you.  Perhaps you will tell us something of your jouney after the shipwreck.  What happened to you?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand is oddly quiet watching the situation unfold and clearly interested in what is being said. He seems somewhat distant considering some point or other.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2008)

*Meetings*

Settling into his seat de Sion glances around the room. As if answering a call, the black cat moves towards deSion and promptly jumps up onto the tabel and settles down in front of him and he begins to almost absentmindly stroke it's fur. "When the strom hit I was in my cabin. As it progressivly got worse i sensed and arcane magic behind it and another attempting to combat it, fearing a collison of these to forces I made preprations to abadon the ship. When the climax came I was rendered unconsious and found myself awake in  a sheltered cove. Soon after making camp I was attacked by several foul creatures outside of my tent. They were to fast for me and closed before i could bring more than two of them down. Once they closed i quickly fell to one or two black blades and I think claws. That is all I remember until coming too about thirty minutes ago and finding my pavillion erected on this sheltered hillock.


OCC: Things are slowing down so I will try and start to post once again quickly answering your individual questions.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 24, 2008)

"You say that you could feel the arcane power of the storm.  Do you know anything about who might have created that storm?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*Meetings*

"I felt it firs just after sunset and it built till a hour or so before midnight when it was unleasehd. I just felt it's presence and power but do not know who" de Sion comments


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Steeling himself to watch for any reaction, Bertrand slides a picture of the fugitive Necromancer he was asked to find by Monsignor Gorney in front of deSion. "So how does Balite Dornitive figure into all this?"  

[sblock=DM]Sense Motive (1d20+8=19) [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*Meetings*

Shaiking his head slighlty and muttering under his breath "The blind fools, the stupid dogma blinded fools" he picks up the paper Bertrand hands him and looks at it for a few moments "Balite Dornitive was a friend, he was one of the ones who tried to prevent the book from being taken and the Church in it inifite and absolute righthenous decided to have him arrested once his cover was blown and he was forced to defend himself and the book. Simply put he was a watcher who was charged with protecting the book and making sure it stayed where is was suppose to stay."

For Bertrand
[sblock]you sense he is telling the absolute truth[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"And his fate? When we left the south the church had reason to believe he was still active and heading for Westmarch."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*Meetings*

"That i do not know...last time I spoke with him he was still headed for Westmarch but had been delayed by several vigalates in Ironkeep" de Sion comments.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand nods, "I suspect they are casting a wide net. I guess you know that the name deSion is being mentioned in religious circles and that the church seeks you as well as Dornitive."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*Meetings*

"The church has alwasy sought me and my family, so no I am not suprised..the probelm the church has is in taken me alive or losing their operatives..as i will not go willingly into their gentel custody"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"Few do go willingly sir, few do, trust me I know."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*Meetings*

"Then perhaps you wish to tempt fate" de Sion says with a cold glint in his eye.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"I've shown you nothing but kindness and friendship boy. Don't ruffle your feathers at me. I'd say you have more enemies than friends these days, and we are stuck with each other as long as that book exists. There is no point in making trouble."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*Meetings*

"Tis not you i am worried about but your overzealous friends" deSion states....then abruptly turning to Jaroth he says "May i see the book"


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 24, 2008)

Finnian watches the byplay between Bertrand and Morgan as he considers what deSion is saying in comparison to his own knowledge.

"Go ahead and let him have it for now. Better we hear what he has to say about it now while we are all here than to have him decide he needs to sneak around us."

[sblock=OOC] Sense Motive check on deSion(1d20+13=21);
 Bardic Knowledge check(1d20+12=20);
 Knowledge History check(1d20+9=25);
 Knowledge Nobility check(1d20+9=25)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*Meetings*

For Finnian
[sblock]you sense that he has no overt hostile intentions but even in a weakend state his shields are formidable. Finnian does no for a fact that a lot of the old abbeys and churches were items of power were stored have over the centuries been lost as the church has grown and old abbey fall to the wayside  and even that some 100 years ago the church went on a spree of deconsrecating old and abandoned religious structures the name deSion sounds famialr perhaps an old human nobel family that left the valley during the annexiation..but you can not be sure.[/sblock]


OCC: See i am getting better about answering posts etc ...woe to players


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bertrand*

Bertrand nods his approval of allowing deSion to handle the book.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 25, 2008)

*Vorian*

Vorian stands in his full 7' height and turns toward Vadric, his tabbard clearly visible.

Indeed, Vadric, you know little of me. As I told you already, I expected much more suspicion initially when we met. It would be far preferable then to suspect me at later time in the middle of fighting or some other emergency whcih could weaken the group.

I know nothing of the Book except what I heard from you before and here from others.

I came to your aid on the beach because you were knights of Light besieged by darkness. Nothing more was needed. As for your motives for being here that could wait.

My offer to stand before you and be questioned at length when we have time still stands. For now you'll have to trust your divinations and personal skills of others that I'm telling the truth by declaring myself priest of Light and Defender of Lands.

Morgan deSion, we are at this time allies in protection of the Book. You don't need to bristle at every perceived insult or occasional accusation. We have reasons to be suspicious at least as much as you do. Here are representatives of the Church that are much more open then you are used to and treat them with respect they deserve. You could have been tried and executed in your slumber or simply left for poison the finish it's work. You live because of the strength of faith shown by Vadric, don't belittle power of faith just because men see little beyond Church doctrines. You are accepted here as a representative of forces as of yet unknown and we would like to hear more about both the Book and yourself.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 25, 2008)

Anniston remains carefully diplomatic as he listens to what Vorian says, trying to gage the reaction of both Vadric and DeSion.

"DeSion, we are still learning about you and this book.  It is obviously an artifact of great power and we need to proceed with care and prudance.  Before you handle the book I would hear your intentions."


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 25, 2008)

"He has been telling the truth as he knows it from his perspective. I do not believe he intends harm here. Let us all stay calm here and see what further enlightenments this discussion will bring."


----------



## Canaan (Feb 26, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth allows the other to finish and gestures to the Book laying on the table in front of him.

_"Please, DeSion, see it if you wish.  I dare not touch it, for I have not had the opportunity to divine its powers and have already once felt the chill of its touch.  As for the others, the men of light among my companions are not as blinded by the Light as some I have met.  They truly mean well and good.  I have confidence that they will choose rightly.  I made an oath to them that circumstances have sadly caused me to break well before meeting and conferring with all of you.  That oath was to refrain from allowing their association with me to subject them to Heresy charges.  Yet hear they stand, loyal and stalwart companions, ready to do what is necessary to purge the TRUE darkness at this table from these Lands, regardless of whose aid they accept, even if it subjects them to heresy charges.  From time to time I have questioned their words and their approach.  But their actions cannot be denied.  Let us hope that by accepting their point of view and working with them, not belitting the organization they work for, we begin to change the point of view of others in their organizations for the betterment of all of the races."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 26, 2008)

*Meeetings*

Without further comment, deSion reaches for the books and moves it in front of him. Making a passage with his hand above the book from which silver black flames hang in an intricate pattern above the book....

Everyone roll a unmodified d20 for me please?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bertand*

Bertrand watches carefully wondering if he'd need to get Rendee to explain to him what he was seeing later. 

OOC: requested d20 (1d20=18)


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 27, 2008)

Anniston curses under his breath that his request for DeSion to explain his intentions before handling the book had been so quickly and easily ignored.  He takes a step closer, watching DeSion carefully, but says nothing as DeSion begins to work on the book.  Anniston holds his cudgel like a walking stick, carefully making no agressive signs but readying himself for action if the need arrises.

Unmodified d20 - DeSion and the book (1d20=1) 

OOC: Natural "1" woo hoo!!!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2008)

Vadric's hand rests easily upon _Warsong_'s hilt as he watches deSion touch the book. 


*Unmodified d20: 14*


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 27, 2008)

Finnian watches Morgan's actions and studies the pattern that emerges.


OOC:Unmodified roll. (1d20=4)


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 27, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Unmodified roll (1d20=17) 

Vorian watches carefuly. He takes step back from the table so he can see deSion and Lady Vera without moving his head. He doesn't really expect that things will go as far as violence, but is ready for it.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 27, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth watches DeSion intently, focusing on the magic he is weaving, searching his mind for the training that would allow him to identify what he is doing and using his Druidic Senses to determine what he is doing.

ooc: Unmodified d20 roll = 19  woot!


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2008)

*Visions of the Book*

For Anniston
[sblock]The patterns of silver black are pretty but uninspiring  in fact boring[/sblock]

For Finnian
[sblock]The black and silver flames give you the impression of bloodshed and ancient evil[/sblock]

For Bertrand and Vorian
[sblock]As the patters of silver and black flame you are drawn into their depths. You see countless centuries of warfare. bloodshed, treachery and death associated witht he book. As the book reveals a littel of it's history you sense that countless eon's ago a spirit was bound into the book giving it a livign will that over time has become warped and twisted from the years of misuse and evil that has been performed with it.[/sblock]

For Jaroth
[sblock]As the patters of silver and black flame you are drawn into their depths. You see countless centuries of warfare. bloodshed, treachery and death associated witht he book. As the book reveals a littel of it's history you sense that countless eon's ago a spirit was bound into the book giving it a livign will that over time has become warped and twisted from the years of misuse and evil that has been performed with it. Then their is what can only be described as a happy period in which the book was owned by one family who used it as it was meant to be use as A SPELLBOOK OF UNPARRELED DEPTH going to the basic foundations of magic.[/sblock]

For Rhun
[sblock]You catch a glmipse of a young man vaguely resembling de Sion blasting chrch soliders in ancient uniforms and antique armor as he tries to protect the book.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Feb 27, 2008)

*Jaroth*

_"You have a great command of magic, DeScion."_

[sblock=For DM]  In druid speak, he says to Lady Vera, "The spirit trapped within the book can be saved.  It will require some research, but I think using the book for good is a good start." [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"Hmmm, I saw visions in the flame of great evil, but also a suggestion that the spirit bound to the book might not always have been so. That the uses to which the book has been put have warpped it. I wonder if that is a true vision or merely one to lead us into temptation?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2008)

*Meetings*

"Yes I have been so giftend" deSion says "Though  sadly those of the broken towers have lost much over the years and only recently have many of the skills be relearned or rediscovered"

For Jaroth
[sblock]I don not know, the taint is very strong..perhaps given great luck you may be right..but tis a dangerous dangerous gambel"[/sblock]

In response to Bertrand the lady says "The book has many powes,,,tempation and allusion go han in hand with danger and death"


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 27, 2008)

Anniston listens to the discourse with interest.  He does not seem to be influenced one way or the other.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 28, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

With great risk comes great reward. If we can control, no, not control, but help the spirit rediscover himself and then free him, we might do great good in turning the tide of darkness that threatens the South.

First order of business would be, how can we communicate with the spirit? Or how can The Book be used for good?

With great power comes great responisibility. Even if we have powers to destroy the Book, it would be destruction of the sentient spirit that might be redeemed. It is our responsibility as children of Light to try and do that.

Last part Vorian targets at Vadric and Anniston, more then toward more....hm...'heretical' party members.

OOC: forgive my use of 'heretical', I don't know any other english word that would signify religious differences is practice that are in opposition...


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 28, 2008)

"I can sense the great strife that has surrounded this tome. If you say there is more beneath that surface, I shall have to trust you with that. It would be a great victory to be able to redeem such a spirit, but as Bertrand says, we must beware the possibility of deception. Such habits are exceedingly hard to break once established. In truth, sometimes it is easier to subvert a spirit to another purpose than it is to redeem one that has already been subverted."


OOC: Neurotic, I think the word you are really looking for is 'liberal'. No one here is truly opposed to the Light just more open-minded than what convention requires.


----------



## Canaan (Feb 28, 2008)

*Jaroth*

Jaroth sighs.

_"I will do it." _  He states quietly.

_"It has fallen to me, as the Book's bearer.  I will protect the Book and therefore the spirit that resides within.  I doubt anyone but an innocent can redeem the Spirit, but at least it will be protected and not used for evil."_

ooc:  Jaroth is a humble man who desires only to protect and nurture the peoples of the Four Lands.  He is not dogmatic or rigid in his approach.  And he is not a pious man.  But he does genuinely have the best interest of all of the peoples of the lands in his heart.  He takes this burden on not because he thinks he can redeem the spirit, but because he feels it is his duty not to destroy a being that has been corrupted by others.  He feels a nurturing connection to the Spirit and is sad about its fate.  His sigh represents the acceptance of his duty even though he knows it might kill him or through him do great evil.  He is determined to overcome the Spirit's deceptions.  In fact, his next feat will be Iron Will, unless he already has it.  I forget.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Feb 29, 2008)

Anniston watches carefully to see how DeSion will react to Jaroth's offer.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> With great power comes great responisibility. Even if we have powers to destroy the Book, it would be destruction of the sentient spirit that might be redeemed. It is our responsibility as children of Light to try and do that.[/COLOR]





Vadric raises an eyebrow and ponders Vorian's words. "You make the assumption that the spirit contained within the book can be redeemed. But if that is a possibility, then I would be forced to agree with your conclusion that it is our duty to try."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 29, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

I strongly believe that if something is not initially evil it can be redeemed. And this spirit, while other worldly, didn't feel demonic, if it's visions can be trusted, of course.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2008)

*Meetings*

"You must understand, the book draws evil to it like a moth to a light, they can sense the book even at great distances and the power it contains..so it either must keep moving or be secured in a formidable complex of arms and magic." de Sion says "As to using it or controling the book , one of your number has already been changed by just a close association with it would you dare risk more?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"Before you joined us we were discussing how we might dampen the book's influence and more importantly, make it harder to detect. Have you any thoughts on that?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2008)

*Meetings*

"I kept the book in a warded silver container and had it wrapped in pure silk, that worked somewhat...but i fear the power to truly ward it is beyond anyone at this tabel for the present."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

*Meetings*

As de Sion finshes speaking, Rendee peeks inside the tent and says "Sorry to disturb you sir, but I think you and the gentlemen and lady will wish to see this...it appears we have yet a third group mounting a night attack"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2008)

*Bertrand*

"Thank you Rendee." Bertrand will address the gathering. "I think we should hold this discussion for the moment as see what new trouble has arisen." Bertrand makes his way to the entrance for a look.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2008)

Vadric quickly dons helm and shield, and moves to follow Bertrand from the tent.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 4, 2008)

*Vorian Tolgar*

Vorian collects his papers and puts his helm on. Exiting the tent, he blows soundless whistle once long and then short.

OOC: For Arrwuh, come, but stay hidden if possible


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 4, 2008)

"Jaroth, I hate to ask, given the effect the book has had upon you, but would you continue to carry and guard the book until we can get this resolved?"

Anniston will leave the tent after Jaroth or another party member has taken the book.  If no other party member takes the book, then Anniston will take the book.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 4, 2008)

Finnian stands to follow Rendee out then pauses to see to the disposition of the Book. Once Jaroth indicates what to do with it, Finnian goes out with the others to see what new arrivals there are.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 5, 2008)

*New Thread*

Okay guys...as we have been reminded the thread is getting a bit to big and this is a great time to start a new one...........once Jaroth check in and give me his actions the game will move to the new one

Here is the link

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4087475#post4087475

Everything in part one has been copied and moved to the archives section on wiki.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Mar 5, 2008)

OOC:  I'll be on vacation March 7-24.  I will probably not have access to the internet the first week (March 7-14), but I expect to have access to the internet after that.  Anniston will move into big-silent-type mode starting on the 7th.  If there is a question about what he will do, he would probably back up Vadric.


----------



## Canaan (Mar 6, 2008)

*Jaroth*

With a sigh and a nod, Jaroth rises and carefully places the book in the satchel he has, careful not to touch the book with his exposed skin.

[ooc: sorry I have been a little spotty posting.  I don't have internet access at home for the time being.]


----------

